# [Košice & Marseille / 2013] Európske hlavné mesto kultúry | European Capital of Culture | Capitale européenne de la culture



## CJone

R1S0 said:


> a to uz preco prosim ta?
> zalozeny bol kvoli diskusii o kosiciach.
> tak mi vysvetli,preco by sme nemohli diskutovat o projekte v ke,ked nevieme kto kazdy tam este je?
> 
> nieje to tvoja urazena jesitnost nahodou? ^^


Mne je to úplne jedno- ale ako tu už niekto písal mal to byť thread všeobecne o EHMK 2013- alebo mohol aby som nebol taký priamy. Zapojilo by sa ovela viac ludi si myslím.


----------



## mike.i

^^ Pravdu povediac, som skôr naklonený eMareq-ovým tvrdeniam. 
Nie, že by som bol proti kultúre, alebo proti tomu, že nám niekto dá kopec chechtákov. Ale nepresvedčili má argumenty, ktoré boli prezentované. Či už oficiálne alebo tu ná fóre. 
Tak mám zopár otázok:
Aký prínos mala výhra iných miest? 
Ako sa to bude financovať? Celú kandidatúru zacvaká mesto? Koľko bude stáť celá kandidatúra? Len tých 500mil, alebo je to len začiatok? Vypomáha finančne EÚ pri tej kandidatúre?
Ak vyhráme, ako to bude stými peniazmi čo dostaneme? Aký obnos to bude? Čím budú podmienené? Budú sa dať použiť aj na iné projekty ako na kultúru?
Aký je dlhodobý plán prevádzky tých výmenníkov a open air festivalu?

K eMareq-ovmu príspevku: zabudol dopísať urgentnú výstavbu štvorprúdovky na slaneckej...

Ešte by som sa rád opýtal Skipiho: V príspevku #717 z project IV., písal: "tu druhu moznost rozvediem...a predstav si tych istych 500mega dobre investovanych v ehmk a este dalsich vela a vela mega z eu fondov...dobre, vyhrame to a dalej? investuje sa 500m do veci. do ktorych tak ci tak treba investovat..."
Ktoré sú to tie "veci" do ktorých treba tak či tak investovať?


----------



## CJone

Mno ja sa pridám teda do diskusie trošku serióznejšie- mal by som pár otázok na Košičanov keďže to je len o Košiciach tento thread.

Myslíte si, že mesto robí všetko preto aby Košice vyhrali?
Vidno konkrétne projekty? výsledky? Alebo to je len bla bla ako v Nitre?!


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Už si si mohol všimnúť, že som tému rozšíril , názov premenovať už nemôžem, tak carbonkid by mohol podľa predmetu prvého príspevku. Vďaka.

No tak k téme, na čo si sa pýtal. Asi to zatiaľ vyzerá v oboch mestách rovnako, podľa toho čo píšeš. Urobilo sa zopár drobných spestrení v centre, obkecalo sa okolo niekoľkých veľkých a možno zbytočných projektoch, ale zatiaľ sa toho veľa nedeje. Snáď sa to pohne.

Ak už by som nemal v tejto kandidatúre fandiť Košiciam, tak by to bola práve Nitra, predsa len je to jedno z najvýznamnejších miest na našom území, predovšetkým z historického hľadiska. A s históriou sa vyvíjala aj kultúra. Potom ešte fandím Prešovu, hoci mu nedávam veľké šance. Martin ostal tiež oprávnene v "boji" o tento titul, predsa len najväčšia kultúrna (myslím, že to tak možno nazvať) inštitúcia, no tiež mu nedávam veľké šance.


----------



## mikael77

CJone said:


> Mno ja sa pridám teda do diskusie trošku serióznejšie- mal by som pár otázok na Košičanov keďže to je len o Košiciach tento thread.
> 
> Myslíte si, že mesto robí všetko preto aby Košice vyhrali?
> Vidno konkrétne projekty? výsledky? Alebo to je len bla bla ako v Nitre?!


Ja mam take informacie, ze tato kandidatura sa berie dost vazne. 
Niektore projekty uz zacali napr kasarne kulurpark (ak Kosice nevyhraju, pravdepodobne projekt padne).


----------



## CJone

Joey_T said:


> ^^ Už si si mohol všimnúť, že som tému rozšíril , názov premenovať už nemôžem, tak carbonkid by mohol podľa predmetu prvého príspevku. Vďaka.
> 
> No tak k téme, na čo si sa pýtal. Asi to zatiaľ vyzerá v oboch mestách rovnako, podľa toho čo píšeš. Urobilo sa zopár drobných spestrení v centre, obkecalo sa okolo niekoľkých veľkých a možno zbytočných projektoch, ale zatiaľ sa toho veľa nedeje. Snáď sa to pohne.
> 
> Ak už by som nemal v tejto kandidatúre fandiť Košiciam, tak by to bola práve Nitra, predsa len je to jedno z najvýznamnejších miest na našom území, predovšetkým z historického hľadiska. A s históriou sa vyvíjala aj kultúra. Potom ešte fandím Prešovu, hoci mu nedávam veľké šance. Martin ostal tiež oprávnene v "boji" o tento titul, predsa len najväčšia kultúrna (myslím, že to tak možno nazvať) inštitúcia, no tiež mu nedávam veľké šance.


Nechcem napísať, že mesto nerobí nič, ale čo sledujem našu kandidatúru zatiaľ, tak okrem toho, že po meste pribudli zástavy a vymysleli sa rôzne čudné mottá a filozofia tak sa neurobilo nič. Predstavoval som si to tak, že v rámci kandidatúry sa zrekonštruujú napríklad kasárne, že sa postaví most cez rieku, postaví nejaká rozhľadňa v centre, obnoví nejaká historická budova a podobne. Bohužiaľ sa hovorí len o akýchsi imaginárnych multimostoch a spravili sa vizualizácie- hlavne že si zarobili tí čo to robili+brožúrka s DVD kde nič dokopy nieje. K tomu treba prirátať rôzne kultúrne podujatia- lenže tie by boli aj keby nekandidujeme.


----------



## hasky

CJone said:


> Nechcem napísať, že mesto nerobí nič, ale čo sledujem našu kandidatúru zatiaľ, tak okrem toho, že po meste pribudli zástavy a vymysleli sa rôzne čudné mottá a filozofia tak sa neurobilo nič. Predstavoval som si to tak, že v rámci kandidatúry sa zrekonštruujú napríklad kasárne, že sa postaví most cez rieku, postaví nejaká rozhľadňa v centre, obnoví nejaká historická budova a podobne. Bohužiaľ sa hovorí len o akýchsi imaginárnych multimostoch a spravili sa vizualizácie- hlavne že si zarobili tí čo to robili+brožúrka s DVD kde nič dokopy nieje. K tomu treba prirátať rôzne kultúrne podujatia- lenže tie by boli aj keby nekandidujeme.


Tak to je haluz. Citam si tak tvoj prispevok podvedome si mysliac, ze som stale na threade o KE a prikivujem, ze mas pravdu. Potom som sa zastavil, ze aky most cez rieku? Pozriem lepsie a to ty pises o Nitre, ale inak sa to vcelku hodi na necinnost v KE a predpokladam, ze ine mesta na tom nebudu lepsie. Ono je to asi tym, ze peniaze z EU pridu, ako mi niekto uz vysvetloval, az po zvoleni. Cize mesta asi nemaju (alebo nechcu) minat svoje vlastne peniaze na projekty pred tym nez ich zvolia. Cize by som zazraky necakal. Hadam aspon po zvoleni to ktore mesto bude mat dost vlastnych financii aby spolu s EU financiami nieco ROZUMNE postavili, resp. zrekonstruovali.


----------



## CJone

hasky said:


> Tak to je haluz. Citam si tak tvoj prispevok podvedome si mysliac, ze som stale na threade o KE a prikivujem, ze mas pravdu. Potom som sa zastavil, ze aky most cez rieku? Pozriem lepsie a to ty pises o Nitre, ale inak sa to vcelku hodi na necinnost v KE a predpokladam, ze ine mesta na tom nebudu lepsie. Ono je to asi tym, ze peniaze z EU pridu, ako mi niekto uz vysvetloval, az po zvoleni. Cize mesta asi nemaju (alebo nechcu) minat svoje vlastne peniaze na projekty pred tym nez ich zvolia. Cize by som zazraky necakal. Hadam aspon po zvoleni to ktore mesto bude mat dost vlastnych financii aby spolu s EU financiami nieco ROZUMNE postavili, resp. zrekonstruovali.


Dobre s tými financiami z EU je to pravda, ale o čom to potom je? Keď mesto nevyhrá tak sa zbytočne minuli prachy na kandidatúru? Neviem presne koľko to stojí Nitru ale ide o pár miliónov. Za to už mohli spraviť niečo čo by pripomínalo kandidatúru a zároveň to mohli občania využívať. Napríklad vyhliadková veža v centre Nitry cca do výšky 5 poschodí by bol celkom dobrý nápad. Pekne by som ju nasvietil, označil logom Nitra 2013 a ludia by ju mohli využívať, najmä turisti. Lepšie ako povešať zástavy po meste a snívať o multimostoch...


----------



## eMareq

CJone said:


> Dobre s tými financiami z EU je to pravda, ale o čom to potom je? Keď mesto nevyhrá tak sa zbytočne minuli prachy na kandidatúru? Neviem presne koľko to stojí Nitru ale ide o pár miliónov. Za to už mohli spraviť niečo čo by pripomínalo kandidatúru a zároveň to mohli občania využívať. Napríklad vyhliadková veža v centre Nitry cca do výšky 5 poschodí by bol celkom dobrý nápad. Pekne by som ju nasvietil, označil logom Nitra 2013 a ludia by ju mohli využívať, najmä turisti. Lepšie ako povešať zástavy po meste a snívať o multimostoch...


Na blbosti z mestského sa vždy prachy nájdu. Na potrebné veci pre obyvateľov mesta už nie.


----------



## R1S0

tak v terajsej situacii,ako to magistrat vsetko ser*e(cestne hluposti,doprava,odmietane investicie,dobabrany predaj pozemkou na aupark,zaloby za miliardu,situacia v dpmk) si myslim,ze nejake EHMK by bolo viac na skodu ako na osoh.
nie som proti projektu,ale az ked tu bude vsetko fungovat ako ma,ked budu verejne financie poriesene,a ked budu prezentovane zmysluplne projekty verejnosti spolu s financovanim,vizualizaciami atd este pred schvalenim(to sme zmeskali).

pokial viem,cela prezentacia na verejnosti bola taka,ze hura,ideme kandidovat a hotovo.....


----------



## .oreo.

> Slovenské fabriky na kultúru
> 
> Na mieste, kde kedysi padali rozkazy, rozkvitne centrum nezávislej kultúry, kde bolo počuť len hrkotanie vozíčkov naplnených magnezitovou rudou, prídu davy za zvukmi opery. V bývalej zbrojovke sa nebudú vyrábať zbrane, ale zážitky, z recyklovaného odpadu vzniknú umelecké diela, rómski umelci dostanú svoj Montmartre. Za sci-fi vízie, ktoré nájdeme v projektoch našich miest kandidujúcich na titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry by sa možno nehanbil ani Arthur C. Clarke.Projekt Európske hlavné mestá kultúry je najviditeľnejšou iniciatívou Európskej únie v oblasti kultúry. Táto visačka znamená pre vybrané mestá medzinárodnú prestíž, ale aj výrazné investície, a to nielen do samotného programu, ale i do infraštruktúry. Vložené prostriedky sa mestám postupne vracajú vo zvýšenom záujme turistov, ktorý zvyčajne pretrvá aj po skončení akcie, ak je úspešná.
> 
> Tento rok majú titul britský Liverpool a nórsky Stavanger. V roku 2013 sa stane kultúrnou metropolou jedno francúzske a jedno slovenské mesto. Vo Francúzsku zostali v užšom výbere mestá, ako sú Lyon, Marseille, Bordeaux a Toulouse, z ktorých ani jedno nemá pod milión obyvateľov, ak k Bordeaux prirátame aj jeho aglomeráciu. U nás sa rozhoduje medzi 234-tisícovými Košicami, 91-tisícovým Prešovom, 85-tisícovou Nitrou a 80-tisícovým Martinom.
> 
> Dopravná dostupnosť, koncentrácia kultúrnych inštitúcií či infraštruktúra by hovorili v prospech Bratislavy, tá však nepostúpila do druhého kola. Šancu zviditeľniť sa dostali regióny, s participáciou ktorých kandidujúce mestá výrazne rátajú. Martin hovorí o zábere od Dolného Kubína až po Banskú Bystricu, ktoré so svojou kandidatúrou v prvom kole neuspeli. V prípade víťazstva Prešova či Košíc sa do akcie zapojí celý východ.
> 
> Kandidátske profily mestá odovzdali už v júli, v septembri ich ešte čakajú hodnotiace návštevy a záverečné prezentácie. O víťazovi rozhodne komisia zložená zo siedmich zahraničných a šiestich slovenských zástupcov do novembra.
> 
> Všetky štyri kandidujúce mestá majú príjemne upravené centrá, ale aj kostlivcov v skrini - opustené fabriky, spustnuté sídliská, rozpadnuté pamiatky. Pozitívom je, že projektové tímy inšpirované zahraničnými skúsenosťami problematické areály nezakopávajú pod koberec, ale pokúšajú sa ich kultúrne zrecyklovať. Nezostanú však nakoniec mnohé nápady len novým slovenským alvegom?
> 
> Skepsa je namieste. Roky slobody i samostatnosti nepriniesli boom v investíciách do umenia, ak sa aj stavalo, tak sporne, predražene, "predĺžene". V Martine už roky nedokážu dokončiť rekonštrukciu Národného domu, v nejednom kultúrnom dome prekvitajú markety s lacným tovarom, amfiteátre poväčšine zarástli. Bude odteraz všetko inak? O koľko percent viac kultúry vyrobíme v najbližšej päťročnici?
> 
> Pozor, umenie!
> 
> Košické kasárne sú impozantným súborom piatich budov v blízkosti budúceho Auparku a hotela Slovan, ktorý sa práve mení na päťhviezdičkový Hilton. Poloha je teda lukratívna. V chránenom 150-ročnom parku sú momentálne chránené predovšetkým pŕhľavy. Po vojenskej disciplíne zostali už len zhrdzavené kovové rámy na nástenky, zabudnutý oznam na dverách o zákaze konzumácie alkoholických a omamných látok pripomína, že toto miesto ešte nedávno slúžilo ako mestský útulok.
> 
> Rekonštrukcia tohto priestoru na Kulturpark patrí medzi kľúčové v projekte Košice 2013 s pragmatickým podtitulom Use the City! čiže Použi mesto! Život v bývalom kasárenskom sklade sa začal po minimálnych úpravách provizórne už koncom júna. O program sa stará osem občianskych združení. Medzi nimi Divadlo na peróne či umelci zo skupiny
> 
> MakeUp. Postupne sa v ňom zabývajú zahraniční fotografi a výtvarníci v "rezidencii". Letné klubové kino láka zatiaľ len niekoľko desiatok mladých ľudí, na prebiehajúce výstavy sem zablúdi len málokto, väčší záujem možno vyvolá výstava Design Match 08, ktorá sa zastavuje aj v Košiciach. Do konca roka má prebehnúť prvá fáza rekonštrukcie bývalého vojenského skladu, mramor tu však netreba čakať ani po preinvestovaní plánovaných 3,5 milióna eur.
> 
> Až 4 milióny eur má stáť prestavba bývalej hornej stanice lanovky v bani Bankov. Opustená magnezitka má po novom zmagnetizovať publikum veľkých festivalov pod otvoreným nebom. Už v auguste by sa tu mala konať laserová šou, ktorú by vraj malo byť vidno až z Rožňavy.
> 
> Na "kunsthalle" sa má prebudovať aj stará krytá plaváreň v centre mesta. Najviac pri zemi stojí projekt výmenníkov. Po košických sídliskách je grafitmi popísaných asi 150 týchto stavbičiek, nové technológie uvoľnili veľkú časť ich priestorov. Výmenník na Ulici obrody na sídlisku Terasa chcú prestavať na komorný divadelný priestor už do konca roka, do roku 2011 by ich malo byť sedem, slúžiť by mohli napríklad aj ako materské centrá. Radnica na tento účel ráta s rozpočtom okolo 1,6 milióna eur.
> 
> "Ide o autentický košický nápad," tvrdí manažér projektu Marek Kolárčik. Podľa neho by sa to mohlo stať inšpiráciou aj pre zvyšok strednej Európy.
> 
> Soľ na zlato
> 
> Názov prešovského projektu (ne)Objavený drahokam naráža na opálové bane na neďalekom Dubníku, ktorých rekonštrukciu mesto zahrnulo do plánov. V areáli okolo nich chcú dobudovať amfiteáter, banské múzeum, ba i liečebné centrum. Najväčšou investíciou by mala byť revitalizácia areálu v Solivare na výstavné a kongresové i kúpeľné centrum s názvom Design Salt Factory. Tamojší Sklad soli je národnou kultúrnou pamiatkou, spadá pod Slovenské technické múzeum v Košiciach. Po požiari pred niekoľkými rokmi sa preborila jeho strecha a dnes celkom chátra. Majetkové i pamiatkové aspekty prestavby však nie sú doriešené, a to nielen pri tomto projekte.
> 
> V prešovskej ponuke nechýbajú ani ambiciózne plány na prestavbu tamojšieho amfiteátra na celoročné Centrum digitálneho umenia, v priestoroch bývalej vojenskej nemocnice by malo dokonca vzniknúť akési Research Valley, podnikateľský a výskumný inkubátor podľa vzoru Silicon Valley. Zaujímavý je aj nápad prerobenia areálu Technických služieb na Sídlisku III, ktorý by sa mal stať centrom oddychu a amatérskeho umenia. Vstupenkou doň má byť kus triedeného odpadu, z ktorého by sa robili aj umelecké diela.
> 
> Viaceré nápady, nielen prešovské, však vyvolávajú otázku dlhodobej udržateľnosti, medzi nimi aj osadenie euromaringotiek na takzvanom Gypsy Montmartri v rámci obytného komplexu z 50. rokov.
> 
> Múzy medzi zbraňami
> 
> Martinský projekt má názov Dotyky a spojenia. Vychádza z názvu úspešnej produkcie tamojšieho divadla z 90. rokov. Martinu by určite pomohla prestavba spustnutého postsocialistického reliktu - kina Moskva na Dom kreativity - Národné kultúrne centrum, ak sa aj ono nestane mŕtvym chrobákom ako niektoré iné inštitúcie v meste.
> 
> Projekt kandidatúry však odvážne ráta aj s prestavbou nevyužívanej haly v areáli bývalých ZŤS na produkcie, koncerty či na výstavy. Peter Kováč, šéf neziskovej organizácia Dotyky a spojenia, ktorá projekt kandidatúry koordinuje, si myslí, že táto iniciatíva by sa mohla pripojiť na sieť kulturfabrík v Európe. V neďalekom regióne zatiaľ vynikajúco funguje Stanica v Žiline-Záriečí. Uvažujú o vláčiku, ktorý by návštevníkov do areálu ZŤS viezol zo železničnej stanice, takisto súrne potrebujúcej rekonštrukciu. Vstupná brána bývalých ZŤS by sa zasa mala prebudovať na spôsob akejsi olympijskej dedinky. Nové byty by mohli neskôr slúžiť mestu ako sociálne ubytovanie.
> 
> Nitra, milá Nitra
> 
> Starodávna Nitra stavila na svoju históriu a spiritualiu. Areál skanzenovitého typu aj s amfiteátrom by si Nitrania vedeli predstaviť na neďalekom historickom hradisku na Martinskom vrchu, ktorý je významnou archeologickou lokalitou. Ožiť by malo aj hradisko Zobor. Lanovka na tento kopec je nefunkčná už asi pätnásť rokov, o jej rekonštrukcii sa hovorí bez ohľadu na nitriansku kandidatúru. Na kultúru by sa mohlo využívať aj neďaleké letisko v Janíkovciach.
> 
> Projekty štyroch miest majú jedno spoločné - rátajú s tým, že v nasledujúcich piatich rokoch bude Slovensko investovať do kultúry radikálne viac ako doteraz. Rozpočty jednotlivých projektov sa pohybujú od 1,5 do 3,3 miliardy korún.
> 
> Samotná Európska únia hradí v priemere len okolo 1,5 percenta nákladov, štátne rozpočty zvykli pokrývať tretinu až polovicu, na financovaní sa podieľajú aj regionálne vlády. Naše mestá vkladajú nádeje predovšetkým do eurofondov.
> 
> Efektívnosť všetkých investícií však bude závisieť aj od toho, či budeme mať čas, peniaze i záujem navštevovať vo veľkom novovybudované amfiteátre, výstavné haly, archeoparky, ako dokážeme byť kreatívni, ekologickí, multikultúrni i ekumenickí, ako budeme milí na cudzincov, ktorí k nám v roku 2013 vo veľkom, verme, zavítajú. Plány sú to pekné.


Nitra - Lanovka na Zobor









Prešov - starý Solivar









Košice - Výmeníková stanica









Martin - areál ZTS


----------



## hasky

Tak teraz nechapem o akych peniazoch sa tu stale hovorilo. 1,5% z EU??? O to sa oplati vobec bojovat. Ano, ak by tie napady mali zmysel a boli "dlhodobo udrzatelne" bez potreby spolufinancovania mesta. Ale to asi nebudu. PO chce stavat amfiteater a mi ideme nas zburat. A eurofondy predsa nie su zavysle na kandidature. Tie mozme dostat na rozvoj tak ci tak, ak pripravime kvalitne projekty tak nemusime byt ani EHMK.


----------



## Kvietok

hasky said:


> Tak teraz nechapem o akych peniazoch sa tu stale hovorilo. 1,5% z EU??? O to sa oplati vobec bojovat. Ano, ak by tie napady mali zmysel a boli "dlhodobo udrzatelne" bez potreby spolufinancovania mesta. Ale to asi nebudu. PO chce stavat amfiteater a mi ideme nas zburat. A eurofondy predsa nie su zavysle na kandidature. Tie mozme dostat na rozvoj tak ci tak, ak pripravime kvalitne projekty tak nemusime byt ani EHMK.


to mas odkial zesa ide zburat. Ja viem o tom ze zastresenie vdaka steel arene a novemu futbalovemu st. padlo, no o burani pocujem pvy krat.


----------



## CJone

Len taký detail- v oreovom príspevku je uvedené že 80 tisícový Martin- skôr 60 tisícový nie?!

K Nitre- v článku sú uvedené naozaj tie najväčšie projekty- Kasárne sú obrovský nevyužívaný pozemok, Lanovka je už dlhšia tragikomédia. Nikde ale nevidím zmienku o cestách a chodníkoch. S takou infraštruktúrou by som na mieste predstaviteľov Nitry stiahol kandidatúru.


----------



## R1S0

Kvietok said:


> to mas odkial zesa ide zburat. Ja viem o tom ze zastresenie vdaka steel arene a novemu futbalovemu st. padlo, no o burani pocujem pvy krat.


niekde som aj ja videl/pocul/cital ze tam maju stat nejake vily......


----------



## hasky

Kvietok said:


> to mas odkial zesa ide zburat. Ja viem o tom ze zastresenie vdaka steel arene a novemu futbalovemu st. padlo, no o burani pocujem pvy krat.


Tato informacia nieje ista. Zial nespomeniem si na zdroj, pravdepodobne nejake periodikum uviedlo tuto uvahu, kedze amfiteater dlhodobo chatra, peniaze na rekonstrukciu po vyradeni z projektov EHMK sa nenajdu a stoji na pomerne lukrativnych pozemkoch v blizkosti centra na terajsom II vnutornom okruhu mesta. Tiez som pocul o vilach, ale vedel by som si tam predstavit aj polyfunkciu typu Nemocnica II ( je to v udoli, cize limit by bol este vacsi) a pri hlavnej tepne. Este aj v UP je vyznaceny ako polyfunkcia. Len neviem ako to bude s obmedzeniami kvoli novemu heliportu. Nechajme sa prekvapit. Kazdopadne tu schatraninu asi nema velky zmysel zachranovat. Kto z vas tam bol za poslednych 5 rokov viac ako raz? hno:


----------



## eMareq

hasky said:


> Tak teraz nechapem o akych peniazoch sa tu stale hovorilo. 1,5% z EU??? O to sa oplati vobec bojovat. Ano, ak by tie napady mali zmysel a boli "dlhodobo udrzatelne" bez potreby spolufinancovania mesta. Ale to asi nebudu. PO chce stavat amfiteater a mi ideme nas zburat. A eurofondy predsa nie su zavysle na kandidature. Tie mozme dostat na rozvoj tak ci tak, ak pripravime kvalitne projekty tak nemusime byt ani EHMK.


Mať v meste amfiteáter je dnes ojedinelá vec (keďže sa postupne rušia). Naši rodičia iste spomínajú na Filmové Festivaly Pracujúcich čo sa konali cez leto.



.oreo. said:


> Košice - Výmeníková stanica


Nemôžem si pomôcť, ale ten výmenník na mňa pôsobí najtrápnejšie. 



hasky said:


> Tak teraz nechapem o akych peniazoch sa tu stale hovorilo. 1,5% z EU??? O to sa oplati vobec bojovat. Ano, ak by tie napady mali zmysel a boli "dlhodobo udrzatelne" bez potreby spolufinancovania mesta. Ale to asi nebudu. PO chce stavat amfiteater a mi ideme nas zburat. A eurofondy predsa nie su zavysle na kandidature. Tie mozme dostat na rozvoj tak ci tak, ak pripravime kvalitne projekty tak nemusime byt ani EHMK.


Však Vy chcete kultúru, tak si ju aj Vy zaplaťte. (Vy = mesto)


----------



## CJone

eMareq said:


> Mať v meste amfiteáter je dnes ojedinelá vec (keďže sa postupne rušia). Naši rodičia iste spomínajú na Filmové Festivaly Pracujúcich čo sa konali cez leto.


Amfiteáter je skvelá vec- bohužiaľ nejako nepasuje do dnešnej doby ked sa stavajú kiná v nákupných centrách. Aspoň teda v SR to tak je. Náš nitriansky nechali zarásť a spustnúť- má ho nejaký podnikateľ v prenájme za symbolickú sumu. Tomu sa povie že výsmech. A ešte k tomu aj mesto do toho investuje. To sa potom pánovi podniká, len neviem načo mu to je, keď s tým nič nerobí.
Našťastie tento rok sa páni poslanci zobudili a vyčistili amfik, natreli lavičky a spravili tam poriadok. Ďalej plánujú dať osvetlenie- to budú staré lampy, ktoré sa teraz menili na pešej zóne- tie dajú na amfik. Toto leto sa tam nepremieta pravidelne ale v rámci nejakého festivalu premietali pár filmov- jedným z nich bol Matrix, ktorý vždy zvykli premietať- akýsi kult vznikol :lol:

BTW Amfiteáter v Nitre je jedným z najväčších v strednej Európe- kapacita 15 000 divákov.


----------



## eMareq

CJone said:


> Amfiteáter je skvelá vec- bohužiaľ nejako nepasuje do dnešnej doby ked sa stavajú kiná v nákupných centrách. Aspoň teda v SR to tak je. Náš nitriansky nechali zarásť a spustnúť- má ho nejaký podnikateľ v prenájme za symbolickú sumu. Tomu sa povie že výsmech. A ešte k tomu aj mesto do toho investuje. To sa potom pánovi podniká, len neviem načo mu to je, keď s tým nič nerobí.
> Našťastie tento rok sa páni poslanci zobudili a vyčistili amfik, natreli lavičky a spravili tam poriadok. Ďalej plánujú dať osvetlenie- to budú staré lampy, ktoré sa teraz menili na pešej zóne- tie dajú na amfik. Toto leto sa tam nepremieta pravidelne ale v rámci nejakého festivalu premietali pár filmov- jedným z nich bol Matrix, ktorý vždy zvykli premietať- akýsi kult vznikol :lol:
> 
> BTW Amfiteáter v Nitre je jedným z najväčších v strednej Európe- kapacita 15 000 divákov.


Boli čistiť, natierať, robiť poriadky osobne? :lol: Najlepšie sa predsa investuje do súkromného z verejného (paralela s Trabelssieho NSC v ZA), len treba mať kamošov vo vedení mesta, resp. vo vláde. 

Je pravdou, že amfíky likvidujú multiplexy, ale atmosféra v amfiku sa nedá zažiť v klimatizovanom multiplexe.


----------



## mike.i

^^ ono je škoda, že aj ten náš v ke, nieje takto využívaný. Myslím tým na premietanie filmov. Keby dali normálnu cenu ( 50 sk napríklad), kľudne by mohli aj nejaké staršie premietať a myslím, že by im nato ľudia prišli. Taktiež sa čudujem, prečo sa drobné koncerty robia na hlavnej a nie na amfíku. Veď až tak veľa na nich ľudí nechodí, pomestili by sa tam...


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^
Myslím, že 9. septembra by mali byť známe výsledky


----------



## maximi0804

LUDIA JA SA VAM CUDUJEM!!!!
TOTO VLAKNO JE O KULTURNOM MESTE AKO MOZNOSTI A PROSTRIEDKU NIECO DOKAZAT, NIECO ZACAT, NIEKAM POVZNIEST NIEKTORE Z NASICH MIEST A JEJ OBYVALETOV NO I CELY REGION!!!!!!!!
A JEDINE CO TU CITAM JE PINDANIE A PINDANIE!!!
NEMAM NAJMANSIU CHUT POKRACOVAT V TOM VASOM VYCHYTAVANI A POKUKAZOVANI CO VSETKO JE V NASICH MESTACH ( NAJMA HOVORIM O KOSICKEJ SKUPINE) ZLE, NEGATIVNE, NEFUNGUJUCE....
AK SI NIEKTO BAZI LEN V NEGATIVACH A NEVIDI NIC POZITIVNE NA TAK VELKEJ PRILEZITOSTI AKO SA NAM PONUKA TAK POTOM SI JU ASI VAZNE ANI NEZASLUZIME. 
JE ZAUJIMAVE ZE VSETKY TIE MESTA KTORE SA KLUTURNYMI HLAVNYMI MESTAMI STALI Z TOHO LEN A LEN BENEFITOVALI ...ALE VY???
VY VYTIAHNETE ZE KOLKO TO BUDE STAT, AKO VAM VADIA VYMENNIKY, AKO NECHODIA AUTOBUSY A AKO CELE MESTO PADNE do CROSS DEFAULTU...
TAK VAM PRAJEM VELA STASTIA. NEDOSTANEME NIC. JA BY SOM NAVRHOL ZRUSIT I MAJSTROVSTVA SVETA V HOKEJI VED V KOSICICH TO VYVOLA KOLAPS, NEPOJDU AUTOBUSY, BUDU NAM ZAVADZAT VYMENNIKY A NEBUDE SA SVIETIT.
ZRUSME VSETKO, ZIADNE INVESTICII, MINIMALNE VYDAVKY, DOKONCA BY SOM NAVRHIVAL ZAVIEST NUTENU SPRAVU, PREVIES SAMOSPRAVNE FUNKCIE NA MINISTERSTVO...A ZAVIEDOL STANNE PRAVO. 
A POTOM KED BUDE OPAT VSADE PONURE TICHO A SED AKE TU BOLO 50 ROKOV ALE AUTOBUSY BUDU VZDY NACAS, VSETKY LAMPY BUDU SVIETIT A VYMENNIKY BUDU PRAZDNE ...TAK VTEDY BUDETE SPOKOJNI....


----------



## veteran

maximi0804 said:


> LUDIA JA SA VAM CUDUJEM!!!!
> TOTO VLAKNO JE O KULTURNOM MESTE AKO MOZNOSTI A PROSTRIEDKU NIECO DOKAZAT, NIECO ZACAT, NIEKAM POVZNIEST NIEKTORE Z NASICH MIEST A JEJ OBYVALETOV NO I CELY REGION!!!!!!!!....


Vidim, ze necestujes MHD ani autom... Cesty v katastrofalnom stave, MHD v stadiu rozkladu, neexistujuce cyklotrasy. Zopar rozostavanych budov, bytova vystavba (takmer) nulova, zadlzenost mesta, katastrofalne verejne osvetlenie, vysoka kriminalita na sidliskach (najma THC, KVP) a my si ideme vyhodit von oknom miliardy na nejake EHMK. Ved je to smiesne. Najprv poriesme DOLEZITE veci ako doprava, osvetlenie, atd. a potom rekonstruujme vymenniky...


----------



## mikael77

tiez by som pripadne vitazstvo Kosic nevidel ako apokalypsu...
rozpocet na cely projekt je 2,5mld SK, z coho by mesto malo financovat 500mil, KSK 340mil, zvysok financuje EU, stat, ...
tych 500mil je potrebne rozpocitat na 5 rokov (2009 - 2013) t.z. 100mil rocne... a to si myslim, ze mesto nepolozi na lopatky...(treba pocitat aj s tym, ze prijem mesta v buducich rokoch urcite porastie)

podla mna pri priprave rozpoctu bol manazment projektu dopredu informovany z radnice v akych sumach sa mozu pohybovat...

plus navyse podla toho co som doteraz videl si myslim, ze ludia, ktori na tom projekte pracuju, to robia na dost vysokej urovni, takze vobec mi to nepripada ako vyhodene peniaze....


----------



## sckesk

*Vcerajsia laserova show na Bankove...*


----------



## Ayran

^^ vtf ? aka show ta je as v sobotu


----------



## sckesk

Ayran said:


> ^^ vtf ? aka show ta je as v sobotu


Aj teraz tam svietia...


----------



## Ayran

sckesk said:


> Aj teraz tam svietia...


ale to len skusaju  to neni ta laser show co este len bude


----------



## sckesk

Ved som to ani nemyslel vazne...


----------



## Kvietok

mikael77 said:


> tiez by som pripadne vitazstvo Kosic nevidel ako apokalypsu...
> rozpocet na cely projekt je 2,5mld SK, z coho by mesto malo financovat 500mil, KSK 340mil, zvysok financuje EU, stat, ...
> tych 500mil je potrebne rozpocitat na 5 rokov (2009 - 2013) t.z. 100mil rocne... a to si myslim, ze mesto nepolozi na lopatky...(treba pocitat aj s tym, ze prijem mesta v buducich rokoch urcite porastie)
> 
> podla mna pri priprave rozpoctu bol manazment projektu dopredu informovany z radnice v akych sumach sa mozu pohybovat...
> 
> plus navyse podla toho co som doteraz videl si myslim, ze ludia, ktori na tom projekte pracuju, to robia na dost vysokej urovni, takze vobec mi to nepripada ako vyhodene peniaze....


Tak, tak ..


----------



## eMareq

maximi0804 said:


> LUDIA JA SA VAM CUDUJEM!!!!
> TOTO VLAKNO JE O KULTURNOM MESTE AKO MOZNOSTI A PROSTRIEDKU NIECO DOKAZAT, NIECO ZACAT, NIEKAM POVZNIEST NIEKTORE Z NASICH MIEST A JEJ OBYVALETOV NO I CELY REGION!!!!!!!!
> A JEDINE CO TU CITAM JE PINDANIE A PINDANIE!!!
> NEMAM NAJMANSIU CHUT POKRACOVAT V TOM VASOM VYCHYTAVANI A POKUKAZOVANI CO VSETKO JE V NASICH MESTACH ( NAJMA HOVORIM O KOSICKEJ SKUPINE) ZLE, NEGATIVNE, NEFUNGUJUCE....
> AK SI NIEKTO BAZI LEN V NEGATIVACH A NEVIDI NIC POZITIVNE NA TAK VELKEJ PRILEZITOSTI AKO SA NAM PONUKA TAK POTOM SI JU ASI VAZNE ANI NEZASLUZIME.
> JE ZAUJIMAVE ZE VSETKY TIE MESTA KTORE SA KLUTURNYMI HLAVNYMI MESTAMI STALI Z TOHO LEN A LEN BENEFITOVALI ...ALE VY???
> VY VYTIAHNETE ZE KOLKO TO BUDE STAT, AKO VAM VADIA VYMENNIKY, AKO NECHODIA AUTOBUSY A AKO CELE MESTO PADNE do CROSS DEFAULTU...
> TAK VAM PRAJEM VELA STASTIA. NEDOSTANEME NIC. JA BY SOM NAVRHOL ZRUSIT I MAJSTROVSTVA SVETA V HOKEJI VED V KOSICICH TO VYVOLA KOLAPS, NEPOJDU AUTOBUSY, BUDU NAM ZAVADZAT VYMENNIKY A NEBUDE SA SVIETIT.
> ZRUSME VSETKO, ZIADNE INVESTICII, MINIMALNE VYDAVKY, DOKONCA BY SOM NAVRHIVAL ZAVIEST NUTENU SPRAVU, PREVIES SAMOSPRAVNE FUNKCIE NA MINISTERSTVO...A ZAVIEDOL STANNE PRAVO.
> A POTOM KED BUDE OPAT VSADE PONURE TICHO A SED AKE TU BOLO 50 ROKOV ALE AUTOBUSY BUDU VZDY NACAS, VSETKY LAMPY BUDU SVIETIT A VYMENNIKY BUDU PRAZDNE ...TAK VTEDY BUDETE SPOKOJNI....


Milý Maximi, nikto Ti nebráni zobrať si spolu so zaspatým a skrachovaným Knapíkom a jeho úderkou (a ďalšími priaznivcami EHMK) úver z banky, *ručiť výhradne vlastným majetkom* a prevádzkovať si EHMK za tieto prachy. Keď zarobíte viac ako si požičiate, rozdeľte si ich medzi seba, len netunelujte mestský rozpočet. Ja budem spokojný, keď toto mesto začne naozaj fungovať a až keď tento stav tu bude, potom si kandidujte aj na ZOH/LOH.


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> Milý Maximi, nikto Ti nebráni zobrať si spolu so zaspatým a skrachovaným Knapíkom a jeho úderkou (a ďalšími priaznivcami EHMK) úver z banky, *ručiť výhradne vlastným majetkom* a prevádzkovať si EHMK za tieto prachy. Keď zarobíte viac ako si požičiate, rozdeľte si ich medzi seba, len netunelujte mestský rozpočet. Ja budem spokojný, keď toto mesto začne naozaj fungovať a až keď tento stav tu bude, potom si kandidujte aj na ZOH/LOH.


Presne tak...


----------



## Kvietok

Emareq a spol. Neiem o com tu rozpravate. Ste naozaj tak naivni ze si myslite ze nebyt projektu EHMK investovalo by mesto do dopravy (kt. sa mi javi ako vasa jedina priorita) viac?!!
Rucim za to zeby sa peniazze prejedli a zvysok stratil na sukr. kontach.


----------



## veteran

Kvietok said:


> Emareq a spol. Neiem o com tu rozpravate. Ste naozaj tak naivni ze si myslite ze nebyt projektu EHMK investovalo by mesto do dopravy (kt. sa mi javi ako vasa jedina priorita) viac?!!
> Rucim za to zeby sa peniazze prejedli a zvysok stratil na sukr. kontach.


Jasne, ze by to tak bolo. Lenze nejake tie statisice sa uleju aj teraz. A mam taky pocit, ze teraz to bude ovela viac, lebo do toho ide aj KSK aj stat. A okrem toho ja osobne nevidim prioritu len v doprave. Vymenoval som niekolko inych dovodov (verejne osvetlenie - katastrofa, kriminalita na sidliskach (THC, KVP), takmer neexistujuce cyklisticke chodniky, schatrane oddychove priestory na Anicke, este kolko ich mam vypisat?)


----------



## eMareq

Kvietok said:


> Emareq a spol. Neiem o com tu rozpravate. Ste naozaj tak naivni ze si myslite ze nebyt projektu EHMK investovalo by mesto do dopravy (kt. sa mi javi ako vasa jedina priorita) viac?!!
> Rucim za to zeby sa peniazze prejedli a zvysok stratil na sukr. kontach.


A pri EHMK sa tie získané prachy nestratia? BTW, vraj ročne po 100 M. Haha. Rozdávať a ulievať sa bude ešte viac, lebo to pôjde z VEREJNÝCH nie zo SÚKROMNÝCH zdrojov, tam sú prachy vždy. Nie, doprava nie je JEDINÁ priorita, ale má byť jednou z priorít mesta (a to tvrdia aj niektorí predstavitelia mesta, prečo asi? Potrebujeme tu zažiť kolaps?). Lenže NIE JE! A odsúvať nakopené problémy s tým, že NAJPRV EHMK a až POTOM všetko ostatné sa tomuto mestu kruto vypomstí! *TOTO MESTO NEMÁ PRIORITY, NECHCE/NEVIE RIEŠIŤ PROBLÉMY (o tom to celé je)!* A nikto nevie čo bude po!


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> A nikto nevie čo bude po!


No dufam, ze toho 9.9.2008 sudruhovia v komisii budu mat rozum a urcia za EHMK nejake ine mesto...


----------



## ktulu

http://www.kosice13.sk/index.php/clanok/zone-13-obrazom
fotky a videa z vcerajsej akcie na bankove. Mohla to byt fakt pekna podivana.


----------



## Nodes

MAXIMI0804: Kosice su zrele na nutenu spravu. Takze si svojim prispevkom nebol az tak daleko. A mestu nepomoze ani desat gayparkov a patdesiat vymennikov a inych semennikov.


----------



## Ayran

ktulu said:


> http://www.kosice13.sk/index.php/clanok/zone-13-obrazom
> fotky a videa z vcerajsej akcie na bankove. Mohla to byt fakt pekna podivana.


co sa hudby tyka tak totalna nuda hno: uplne potichu to bolo a kym zacali hrat djs tak aj akcia skoncila a ta laser show no videl som aj lepsie ten jeden laserik ma sklamal nic extra neukazal akurat ze svieti


----------



## pau-chin

*... boli samozrejme aj u nas v MARTINE* 

http://www.martin.sk/?s=foto2&id=1219249553


----------



## isidor

> *"Som čakal, že ohňostroj bude, drogy sa budú rozdávať, proste mesto kultúry. A to je všetko? Tie čiary?"*


:lol:
http://www.cassovia.sk/korzar/clanok.php3?sub=25.8.2008/92357K


----------



## metropoly_sk

bol niekto na Disco TV? 

ako bolo?

Inak v meste to teraz kulturne celkom zije. Vcera okolo pol 11 vecer bolo pred velkym divadlom nejake male divadielko vo festivalovom stane. zaujimave na tej hre bolo, ze tam riadne hresili  kultura je proste kultura


----------



## Hafan

*Článok o EHMK v časopise .týždeň*

Európske alebo provinčné?

Európske alebo provinčné? Štyri slovenské mestá bojujú v druhom kole o titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013. Je to veľká vec - ide o veľké peniaze, veľkú reklamu, veľké možnosti, ale aj o veľké riziko. Nitra, Martin, Prešov, Košice. Má niekto z nich na to? 

Najprv trošku zo začiatku celého projektu: copyright na nápad vyhlásiť každý rok mestá, ktoré budú mať titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK), má bývalá grécka ministerka kultúry Melina Mercouriová. Rada ministrov EÚ jej ho odsúhlasila v júni 1985. Ide o grandióznu akciu za miliardy korún, ktorá má posilniť európsku integráciu (ako inak) a zároveň má zviditeľniť mesto, ktoré titul získa. Projekt nemá iba kultúrny charakter, naopak mal by dlhodobo a udržateľne ovplyvniť budúci vývoj mesta .Celé to stojí milióny eur a z rozpočtu EÚ ide na tento podnik len zanedbateľná čiastka (1-2 percent z rozpočtu), všetko ostatné platia samosprávy, štátny rozpočet a v našom prípade možno prispejú ešte štrukturálne fondy EÚ.
V ideálnom prípade môže tento projekt naozaj výrazne zmeniť mesto. V menej ideálnom prípade môže táto akcia na jeden rok oživiť život v meste a prilákať doň aspoň na pár mesiacov turistov. Ale stáva sa aj to, že toto podujatie dovedie mesto na pokraj bankrotu a turisti ho pritom pokojne obídu. Také je riziko tohto podnikania.

.po novom
V prvých rokoch sa výber mesta nechával na krajine, ktorej titul na daný rok pripadol. O tom, ktorému mestu treba pomôcť, zväčša rozhodla vláda. Titul potom mestu ešte oficiálne schválila Rada ministrov EÚ. 
Pre výber dvoch miest (zo Slovenska a Francúzska), ktoré titul dostanú v roku 2013, však prvýkrát platia iné pravidlá. Vhodného kandidáta vyberá trinásťčlenná komisia, v ktorej je 7 ľudí zo zahraničia a 6 domácich zástupcov. To je pre slovenské mestá nová situácia. Lobovať za svoje mesto je oveľa ťažšie, ako keby výber robilo dajme tomu ministerstvo kultúry či vláda. Zloženie slovenskej časti výberovej komisie nie je politicky také jasné, že by v ňom bolo jednoduché lobovať (podpredseda komisie Martin Kováč dnes pracuje v ZMOS, na ministerstve kultúry pracoval za predchádzajúcej garnitúry). 
Nerozhoduje ani politické zafarbenie mesta (ak by to hralo nejakú úlohu, najviac by zrejme bodovala Nitra s primátorom kandidujúcim aj za Smer). Nerozhoduje celkom ani veľkosť mesta - Bratislava vypadla ešte v prvom kole. Dôležitý je dobrý manažérsky tím s víziou a originalitou a znalosťou, čo dnes v kultúre má šancu zaujať svet aj obyvateľov samotného mesta. 

.nástrahy
"Celý projekt má dve pasce," hovorí Zora Jaurová, riaditeľka Kultúrneho kontaktného bodu na Slovensku, ktorá bola pri prvých medzinárodných rokovaniach o tejto záležitosti (dnes radí pri kandidatúre Košiciam). "Jedna pasca je v tom, že sa celá akcia pojme iba ako akýsi rok trvajúci festival. Druhá pasca môže byť v tom, že sa nepodarí nájsť spôsob medzinárodnej visibility mesta." Jaurová zdôrazňuje, že musí ísť jednoznačne o celkovú transformáciu mesta, dlhodobú a udržateľnú. Túto úlohu zvládli iba niektorí - za mimoriadne úspešné sa považuje napríklad Glasgow, kde sa vďaka tejto akcii podarilo maximalizovať príjmy z cestovného ruchu. Veľmi úspešné bolo aj mesto Lille, ktoré navštívilo v roku 2004 deväť miliónov ľudí zvedavých na kultúrne akcie, ktoré Francúzi pripravili. Negatívnych príkladov je však viac. "Počuli ste niekedy o gréckom meste Patras?" pýta sa Jaurová. Toto mesto bolo pritom Európskym hlavným mestom kultúry v roku 2006, ale svoju úlohu nezvládlo. Neveľmi úspešný bol aj írsky Cork (2005). Tam prišlo v porovnaní s Lille iba 1 300 000 návštevníkov a Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung ironicky o akciách v Corku napísal: "Sotva presiahli provinčnú úroveň..." Ani lesbické bály, ani festivaly amatérskych fotografov či lexikóny spisovateliek z regiónu svet vraj nezaujali. Niekedy sú však naopak nespokojní viac miestni obyvatelia, keď projekt prihliada najmä na medzinárodné publikum. Keď si v Grazi (EHMK 2003) pripomínali osobitným festivalom život Leopolda von Sacher-Masocha, známeho najmä ako zakladateľa "masochizmu", nie všetci obyvatelia hlavného mesta Štajerska boli touto prezentáciou práve tohto výstredného umelca nadšení.

.pohľad experta
Samotná Európska komisia si uvedomila, že projekt EHMK má svoje nedostatky a objednala si u nezávislého kultúrneho experta Roberta Palmera štúdiu o európskych hlavných mestách kultúry v rokoch 1987 - 2004 (dnes je R. Palmer riaditeľ oddelenia kultúrneho dedičstva v Rade Európy). "Naša štúdia o predchádzajúcich držiteľoch titulu EHMK ukázala, že vo viac ako polovici prípadov nedosiahli programy stanovené ciele a ´rok hlavného mesta kultúry´ bol vnímaný v zásade ako neúspešný," povedal Palmer pre .týždeň. Podľa tohto experta dokonca táto akcia vyvolala v niektorých mestách aj vážne politické problémy. "Kultúrni pracovníci, umelci a kultúrne organizácie pociťovali frustráciu a hnev," pokračuje Palmer. "Niektoré mestá si vyrobili aj finančné deficity." 
Neúspech sa najčastejšie vyskytoval v tých mestách, ktoré sa sústredili najmä na marketing mesta. Nešlo im teda o to, aby podporili tvorivosť v samotnom meste. Mesto podľa Palmera veľmi riskuje, ak sa sústredí najmä na prilákanie návštevníkov. To môže spôsobiť odcudzenie miestnych obyvateľov. "Zabúdali na širokú účasť domácich a ich zapojenie sa do kultúry a koncentrovali sa predovšetkým na európsky rozmer programu. Prioritou by však mali byť miestni obyvatelia, až na druhom mieste návštevníci," pripomína Palmer. A dodáva: "Vážnym problémom bola v mnohých mestách ´politizácia´ programu EHMK a vzájomný boj politikov o moc."
Palmer upozorňuje ešte na jednu zaujímavú vec: "Mnohé mestá robia tú chybu, že zveria manažment tohto podujatia kľúčovej politickej alebo známej umeleckej osobnosti, ktorá však má v kultúrnom manažmente len malé skúsenosti."

.ako sú na tom Slováci
Do druhého kola postúpila v súťaži o titul Nitra, Martin, Prešov a Košice. Rozhodne sa 8. alebo 9. septembra po posledných prezentáciách. Podpredseda komisie Martin Kováč tvrdí, že dnes nie je medzi štyrmi uchádzačmi jednoznačný víťaz. "V decembri pri prvom hodnotení projektov boli medzi projektmi väčšie rozdiely, ale teraz sa k sebe kvalitou veľmi priblížili. Každé jedno mesto má oblasť, v ktorej je výnimočné a je nad všetky ostatné," tvrdí Kováč. "Ale bude sa posudzovať celý súbor kritérií. Bude sa posudzovať napríklad to, ktorý finančný rozpočet je reálnejší, aký je realizačný tím, kto stojí na čele programovej časti... A podľa toho, koľko má ktoré mesto rizikových oblastí, sa to roztriedi a vytvorí sa poradie," naznačuje podpredseda komisie, ako sa bude hľadať víťaz. "Bude sa detailne analyzovať finančný rozpočet, ale hlavným aspektom bude asi udržateľnosť projektu."
Aj Martin Kováč vidí isté riziká projektov slovenských miest. Za najvážnejšie považuje to, že sa vo svojich rozpočtoch spoliehajú väčšinou na štrukturálne fondy EÚ. To však bude musieť prejsť cez jednotlivé ministerstvá. "Problém môže byť v technicko-administračných veciach, súvisiacich s európskymi fondmi," dodáva. Klasickým slovenským rizikom môže byť aj to, že jedna vec je oficiálny rozpočet a druhá skutočné náklady. "Tie môžu byť aj o 30 percent vyššie," dodáva Kováč.
Predstavu o finančnej náročnosti projektu si možno urobiť z rozpočtu košického a nitrianskeho projektu, ktoré nám poskytli konkrétne čísla. Košice potrebujú na financovanie celého svojho projektu 79,6 milióna eur, to je takmer 2 a pol miliardy korún. Zo štrukturálnych fondov chcú Košice získať na projekt viac ako polovicu financií. Mesto Košice prispeje sumou 15,2 milióna eur, Košický samosprávny kraj sumou 6,3 milióna eur, od vlády sa bude očakávať 8,9 milióna eur a od súkromných partnerov 5,2 milióna eur.
Nitra uvažuje, že by na organizáciu kultúrnych podujatí v roku 2013 išlo vyše 30 miliónov eur a na budovanie infraštuktúry 120 miliónov eur, to znamená, že musí získať spolu 150 miliónov eur, čo je viac ako 4 a pol miliardy korún. 
Košice
Slogan: USE THE C!TY Použi mesto!
Filozofia projektu: Vychádza z pojmu Interface a jeho predobrazu v počítačovej terminológii. Predstavuje mesto ako "optimalizované" užívateľské prostredie. Stavia ho do pozície Interface-u, ktorý umožňuje občanom ( Userom) pohodlný a atraktívny prístup k programu KULTÚRA v jeho najširšom zmysle. Slogan vyzýva občanov na aktívne používanie mesta. 
Zaujímavý nápad: 5th Element - open-air festival súčasnej európskej kultúry a umenia, ktorý ponúkne prehliadku európskej špičky piatich druhov umenia (hudba - divadlo - tanec - visual -multimedia).

Martin
Slogan: Martin - srdcom slovenské, duchom európske hlavné mesto kultúry
Filozofia projektu: Projekt kandidatúry Mesta Martin na titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (ďalej EHMK) 2013 v širokých súvislostiach zohľadňuje bohaté historické tradície i modernú súčasnosť Martina a jeho okolia, pričom osobitná pozornosť sa kladie na európske kontexty naznačených súvislostí. Programy a podujatia roka 2013 budú vychádzať zo základných ideových a symbolických zdrojov a pilierov, ktoré sú vyjadrené v názve: M´ART IN (Martin ako centrum moderného európskeho umenia).
Zaujímavý nápad: Jarmok európskych národov - do Martina symbolicky doputujú divadelné vozy potulných komediantov z celej Európy, ktorí na námestí vytvoria "vozovú hradbu", pričom jednotlivé komediantske vozy budú počas celého kultúrneho leta slúžiť ako informačné stánky o kultúre a kultúrnom dedičstve jednotlivých členských štátov EÚ.

Nitra
Slogan: Nitra - mesto, ktoré premosťuje a spája. 
Filozofia projektu: Je založená na koncepte multimostu kultúr a kultúry, ktorý spája minulosť s budúcnosťou, Východ so Západom, Sever s Juhom, tradíciu s /post/modernizmom a princípom ekumenizmu, Nitru so Slovenskom, Slovensko s Európou, komunity a generácie, rozmanitosť a integritu. Program je zastúpený štyrmi témami: Jazyky, Štyri elementy, História a dedičstvo, Spiritualita. 
Zaujímavý nápad: Archeoskanzen v objekte bývalých kasární na Martinskom vrchu, kde by mal vzniknúť aj priestor na moderné umenie. 

Prešov
Slogan: (ne)Objavený drahokam.
Filozofia projektu: Vytvoriť najsilnejšie kreatívne a kultúrne centrum na východnej hranici EÚ, ktoré bude plne podporované rozmanitou a početnou populáciou, ako aj zdrojmi z kultúrneho, prírodného dedičstva a priemyslu.
Zaujímavý nápad: Design Salt Factory - v unikátnej technickej národnej pamiatke Solivar má vzniknúť turistické centrum a súčasný chátrajúci sklad soli sa má premeniť na Design Salt Factory. V tomto objekte sa má uskutočniť cyklus umeleckých podujatí rôznych žánrov v spolupráci s európskymi mestami, ktoré budú zapojené do "soľného" networku (mestá, ktoré spája soľné prírodné bohatstvo Salzburg, Vielička, Soledar a ďalšie) 

.názor .týždňa
Pre všetky štyri mestá, ktoré sa zúčastnili na druhom kole, to bola vysoká škola kultúrneho manažmentu v meste. To je obrovský zisk bez ohľadu na to, kto vyhrá. Všetky štyri mestá boli nútené nájsť si šikovných ľudí a vybudovať schopné tvorivé tímy s manažérskym rozmýšľaním. Zdá sa, že sa to - podľa názoru .týždňa - podarilo najmä Prešovčanom a Košičanom. Nitra má veľkú výhodu v tom, že je blízko pri Bratislave aj Viedni, kde sú letiská a spája ju s nimi diaľnica. Geografickú polohu ako výhodu oproti konkurencii priznáva aj šéf nitrianskeho tímu Jaroslav Dóczy. Za svoju výhodu Nitrania považujú aj svoju históriu a využiť chcú aj fakt, že v roku 2013 bude 1 150 rokov od príchodu Cyrila a Metoda na toto územie. Nitra chce zabodovať Archeoskanzenom v priestoroch bývalých kasární pod Zoborom.
Mimoriadne sebavedomý je tím z Prešova. "Máme najvyšší počet kultúrnych, historických, náboženských a prírodných unikátov a pamiatok európskeho formátu v rámci Slovenska," tvrdí šéfka tohto tímu Anna Podlesná. "Sme neobjavenou časťou európskeho dedičstva. Naše rozmanité obyvateľstvo je nadšené myšlienkou podeliť sa o prírodné a kultúrne dedičstvo so svojimi európskymi susedmi." Prešov má ešte jednu výhodu - zdôrazňuje, že ide o mesto v najmenej rozvinutej časti Slovenska, a teda o kraj, ktorému by najviac prospela takáto medzinárodná podpora vo svojej premene na moderné mesto. Nevýhodou je možno veľké množstvo dobrých nápadov, ale mierna neistota, či sa ich podarí zrealizovať a udržať pri živote aj po roku 2013 (napríklad Design Salt Factory či Gypsy Montmartre).
Martin prejavuje veľkú vôľu po víťazstve, ale má viacero hendikepov - je mimo diaľnic, ďaleko od letísk a je to najmenšie mesto z uchádzačov. Za svoju výhodu považuje Martin podľa slov Petra Cabadaja, šéfa organizačného tímu, vytvorenie organizačne prepojeného trojuholníka pozostávajúceho z regiónov a ohraničeného mestami Martin, Dolný Kubín a Žilina. "Trojuholník troch hodnotovo a kultúrne silných miest predstavuje platformu na realizáciu spoločného zámeru," tvrdí Cabadaj.
Košičania prišli s veľmi moderným projektom Use the City!, ktorý už je čiastočne rozbehnutý a má aj dobré vyhliadky na udržateľnosť. Aj vo finančnej oblasti pôsobia Košice ako realistický projekt s premysleným financovaním. Košice možno podcenili obrovskú medzinárodnú popularitu svojho rodáka Sándora Máraiho, vďaka ktorému mohli mať náskok pred ostatnými. Otázne je aj to, či Košice s opozičným primátorom budú mať dobrý prístup k peniazom zo štátneho rozpočtu a z štrukturálnych fondov.
Kto bude víťazom v hodnotení komisie, uvidíme o pár dní. Či však víťaz svoju šancu využije a svoje mesto nezodpovedne nezruinuje, ale naopak pozdvihne a zviditeľní aj vo svete, uvidíme až po roku 2013. 

.eva Čobejová, .martin Hanus


----------



## Hafan

*PS: Pre Košičanov*

Tu je link na ten článok http://www.tyzden.sk/sk/doma/europske_alebo_provincne_.php?set_hodnotenie=4 Spomínate si na tú myšlienku ostrova kultúry za Východoslovenským múzeom? Invenčná stavba. Moderná budova s historickou. Ako napr. Albert Ontario v Kanade (ten vybuchnutý meteorit z vlákna Košice projects II). Tak bola tam aj spomenutá stavba v Grazi (tiež invenčná stavba=staré+nové). Na tom linku je to tá hneď prvá fotografia (ten spľasnutý balón). Dúfam, že naše múzeum nezhovadia nejakým meteorom či balónom. To len tak na okraj.


----------



## zepp

Hafan said:


> Európske alebo provinčné?
> 
> Európske alebo provinčné? Štyri slovenské mestá bojujú v druhom kole o titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013. Je to veľká vec - ide o veľké peniaze, veľkú reklamu, veľké možnosti, ale aj o veľké riziko. Nitra, Martin, Prešov, Košice. Má niekto z nich na to?
> 
> Najprv trošku zo začiatku celého projektu: copyright na nápad vyhlásiť každý rok mestá, ktoré budú mať titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK), má bývalá grécka ministerka kultúry Melina Mercouriová. Rada ministrov EÚ jej ho odsúhlasila v júni 1985...
> .
> .
> .
> ...eva Čobejová, .martin Hanus


vyborny clanok...


----------



## veteran

Hafan said:


> Dúfam, že naše múzeum nezhovadia nejakým meteorom či balónom. To len tak na okraj.


Nie, nezhovadia, lebo KE (duuufam) nebudu EHMK!


----------



## pau-chin

*uz o par hodin budeme poznat vysledky !!! *

:? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Ayran

neviem preco ale mam taky blby pocit ze vyhra bud martin alebo presov


----------



## Hafan

Nech vyhrá ten lepší.


----------



## carbonkid

...podla mna vyhra Nitra...


----------



## Wizzard

prečo si myslíte, že vyhrá práve nejaké slovenské mesto? 

edit: no ale logicky by som bol za Nitru


----------



## cibula

^^ :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pau-chin

Wizzard said:


> prečo si myslíte, že vyhrá práve nejaké slovenské mesto?


^^ *no proste lebo to bude slovenske mesto !
presnejsie povedane budu dve, jedno vo Francuzku a druhe na Slovensku ...*


----------



## zepp

veteran said:


> Nie, nezhovadia, lebo KE (duuufam) nebudu EHMK!


hno: ach jaj


----------



## cibula

akurat ked tak na vas pozeram som si zaspominal na kandidaturu DK :lol:










> Na titul EHMK 2013 kandidovalo deväť slovenských miest - Dolný Kubín, Martin a všetky krajské mestá s výnimkou Žiliny, do druhého kola z nich medzinárodná komisia vybrala Martin, Prešov, Košice a Nitru.


Dolný Kubín: Myšlienky z projektu EHMK využije v ďalších rokoch


> Dolný Kubín bol najmenším kandidátom v histórii projektu.


heh bola to vcelku zartovna kandidatura, ale snaha sa ceni :nuts:

a kedze sme v provom kole zahadne neuspeli :nuts: nas support patri mestu *mARTin* >> takze vitaz je vopred jasny


----------



## Wizzard

ak to má vyhrať nejaké slovenské mesto, tak Nitra (nielen preto, že je najbližšie ) a hlavne pre svoju historickú úlohu


----------



## pau-chin

*... uvidíme*
*ako to cele dopadne sa dozvieme uz zajtra, samozrejme najradsej by som to cele oslavil v bare hned po vyhlaseni vysledkov v nas prospech a potom v roku 2013 v Martine, ale neviem, neviem, je to tazke, Martin nebude ani prvy ani posledny, vacsinou sa vzdy vo vsetkom umiestnuje v strede, co mi je uplne naprd, takze, bud alebo !!! a diky cibula a DK* :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## isidor

go Martin go!


----------



## Ayran

a kde sa dozvieme vysledky ?


----------



## Joey_T

Na internete :lol:


----------



## maximi0804

HURAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!

Tak cest Nitre, Martinu i Presovu a slava Kosiciam!!!!!!

Uprimne sa tesim - velmi dufam ze sa nalezito popasujeme s touto vyzvou! 

A teda si nemozem odpustit eMareq, veteran a zvysok destruktivneho kolektivu....
odporucam Vam sa ist demonstrativne priviazat na nejaky ten vymennik, popripade vynechany mhd spoj s transparentom ...   
...ale radost mi uz nevezmete....


....a teda najma vsetci sa stretneme v kosiciach 2013 priatelia!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

KOSICE 2013


----------



## tttiger

Gratulujem Košiciam. A myslím si, že pri šikovnom marketingu sa kľudne môžu spolu s Košicami zviesť aj ostatné slovenské kandidátske mestá. Určite to nebola márna snaha.



metropoly_sk said:


> A gratulujem. Keby to nevyhrali Kosice mal by Martin.


My to vyhráme nabudúce


----------



## eMareq

maximi0804 said:


> HURAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!
> 
> Tak cest Nitre, Martinu i Presovu a slava Kosiciam!!!!!!
> 
> Uprimne sa tesim - velmi dufam ze sa nalezito popasujeme s touto vyzvou!
> 
> A teda si nemozem odpustit eMareq, veteran a zvysok destruktivneho kolektivu....
> odporucam Vam sa ist demonstrativne priviazat na nejaky ten vymennik, popripade vynechany mhd spoj s transparentom ...
> ...ale radost mi uz nevezmete....
> 
> 
> ....a teda najma vsetci sa stretneme v kosiciach 2013 priatelia!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> KOSICE 2013


Ja sa priväzovať nemám prečo, na tom čo som napísal si stále stojím a o opaku uverím až keď ho uvidím. BTW, čakal som kto sa z vás dvoch mnou menovaných ako prvý ozve.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Ayran said:


> Deep dish (blby datum dali dost lebo bolo aj disco tv vtedy hno: )
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Uqf98QUOjg
> 
> Disco TV
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eax7q5Azsg&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAtvorvgXr4&feature=related
> 
> foto:
> http://websound.eu/online/foto/968/disco-tv-2008-6-9-2008-saca-kosice


Tie babenky boli dzive na Dubfire


----------



## pete494

Ako Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013 (EHMK) budú Slovensko reprezentovať Košice, rozhodla o tom medzinárodná komisia dňa 9.9. Vzhľadom na skutočnosť, že víťazstvo bolo veľmi tesné (1 hlas) a oba projekty boli veľmi dobre pripravené, komisia podmienila víťazstvo Košíc ich spoluprácou na príprave EHMK 2013 s mestom Prešov


----------



## Kvietok

isidor said:


> Vymenim jedno hlavne mesto kultury za 50 schopnych a neskorumpovanych poslancov a primatora, ktory nieco vie.
> Zn: Surne.


:lol: 
Ja sa z vytazstva Kosic tesim. Ved cas ukaze ...


----------



## Nodes

MAXIMI0804: Ked mi vynecha spoj, tak ma ponesies na chrbte.


----------



## carbonkid

...blahozelacia Kosiciam! :cheers1:


----------



## Qwert

Ja tiež blahoželám druhému najväčšiemu mestu na Slovensku. Dúfam, že tento titul pomôže vo všetkých smeroch rozvoju metropoly východu.kay:


----------



## pau-chin

*tiez sa pripajam ku gratulacii, aj ked som dost smutny ... 
KOSICE - tak nesklamte, mate to suchu* :cheers:


----------



## Nodes

Uz nam chyba len gaypark a budeme spaseni.


----------



## Joey_T

Gratulujem Košiciam. Som rád, že už keď sme to vyhrali, tak bude podmienka spolupracovať s metropolou Šariša. Snáď to bude aspoň aký-taký impulz pre vybudovanie plánovaného prepojenia oboch miest regio-električkou. Nejakú tú trať by som si vedel predstaviť aj v Prešove, ale späť zo sféry sci-fi. Pevne verím, že náš magoriát to nepokašle a nebudeme na hanbu ostatným. Dúfam, že keď už Robert Fico vyhodnocuje priority štátu a rozdáva na všetky strany, tak niečo uleje aj na východ, keďže tu nejde len o Košice, ale ide aj o dobré meno krajiny.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Joey_T said:


> Gratulujem Košiciam. Som rád, že už keď sme to vyhrali, tak bude podmienka spolupracovať s metropolou Šariša. Snáď to bude aspoň aký-taký impulz pre vybudovanie plánovaného prepojenia oboch miest regio-električkou. Nejakú tú trať by som si vedel predstaviť aj v Prešove, ale späť zo sféry sci-fi. Pevne verím, že náš magoriát to nepokašle a nebudeme na hanbu ostatným. Dúfam, že keď už Robert Fico vyhodnocuje priority štátu a rozdáva na všetky strany, tak niečo uleje aj na východ, keďže tu nejde len o Košice, ale ide aj o dobré meno krajiny.


neviem preco, ale mam pocit ze spolupraca v tomto smere s Presovom skonci iba niekde pri prisluboch. Vsetko sa bude diat v KE.


----------



## Majnolajno44

gratulujem Kosiciam :cheers:


----------



## eMareq

Joey_T said:


> Gratulujem Košiciam. Som rád, že už keď sme to vyhrali, tak bude podmienka spolupracovať s metropolou Šariša. Snáď to bude aspoň aký-taký impulz pre vybudovanie plánovaného prepojenia oboch miest regio-električkou. Nejakú tú trať by som si vedel predstaviť aj v Prešove, ale späť zo sféry sci-fi. Pevne verím, že náš magoriát to nepokašle a nebudeme na hanbu ostatným. Dúfam, že keď už Robert Fico vyhodnocuje priority štátu a rozdáva na všetky strany, tak niečo uleje aj na východ, keďže tu nejde len o Košice, ale ide aj o dobré meno krajiny.


Vláda má prispieť do 300 miliónmi.

A teraz vytriezvenie. 

*ROZHODNUTÉ: Hlavné mesto kultúry budú Košice* 



> Rozpočet košického projektu na roky 2009 až 2013 je 2,4 miliardy Sk. *Z toho 450 miliónov Sk musí nájsť mesto vo vlastnej kase*. Vyše 1,2 miliardy Sk chcú získať z eurofondov, 190 miliónov sľúbil Košický samosprávny kraj a do 300 miliónov vláda. Rozpočet prešovského projektu bol takmer 3,3 miliardy, martinského 1,5 miliardy. Za rok a pol prípravy kandidatúry do nej Košice investovali 18 miliónov.
> 
> Cengel: Možno aj úver
> 
> Predseda finančnej komisie mestského zastupiteľstva Peter Cengel (KDH) povedal, že z titulu má radosť. *"Aby však mesto zvládlo financovanie projektu, musíme hľadať aj iné ako vlastné zdroje. Je možný aj úver. Treba zaviesť v meste tvrdú finančnú disciplínu, šetriť a osloviť súkromných sponzorov, aby tiež prispeli."* Mesto má pri 3,5-miliardovom rozpočte stále dlhy vyše miliardy Sk.
> 
> Podľa vlastných slov sa z titulu teší aj Ladislav Bruňák (SDKÚ-DS), predseda predstavenstva DPMK, ktorý aj pre dlhodobý nedostatok financií od mesta má s MHD veľké problémy. *"Neviem, odkiaľ chce mesto zobrať takmer 500 miliónov na EHMK. Predpokladám však, že to má premyslené." Doplnil, že na tento rok chcel DPMK na prevádzku od mesta 460 miliónov, no dostal len 416.*


Už vidím ako sa bude bezbreho škrtať. V záujme "tvrdej finančnej disciplíny". Nebolo toho uťahovania opaskov dosť súdruh CeNGel?


----------



## blizzard.bb

> Rozpočet košického projektu na roky 2009 až 2013 je 2,4 miliardy Sk. Z toho 450 miliónov Sk musí nájsť mesto vo vlastnej kase. Vyše 1,2 miliardy Sk chcú získať z eurofondov, 190 miliónov sľúbil Košický samosprávny kraj a *do 300 miliónov vláda*.


Gratulujem Košiciam! Prekvapuje ma nízka finančná podpora od vlády - 300 mil. t.j. 60 mil./rok. To je smiešne.


----------



## kapibara

Gratulujem Kosiciam! Mate tam krasne fotky Kosic!
Cela investicia sa urcite oplati. Ked bolo mesto Lille v severnom Francuzsku hlavnym mestom kultury v roku 2004, pritiahlo to neskutocne mnozstvo ludi a odvtedy tam je asi 3 krat tolko turistov. Vela budov bolo opravenych, na kazdom rohu boli kulturne podujatia a hlavne zacala sa robit reklama na to mesto. Doteraz to ma obrovsku ekonomicku odozvu. Dovtedy tam turisti skoro vobec nechodili, napriek tomu, ze si to mesto zasluzilo svojou specifickou architekturou.


----------



## wizard112

Taktiež sa pripájam ku gratulácií. kay: Myslím, že je to v spávnych rukách. :banana: Počas kampane som mal pocit, že práve KE mali najrozsiahlejšiu reklamu... Tak držím palce. :cheers:

Na druhej strane mám pocit, že v KE by bolo potrebné riešiť aj iné veci a že titul EHMK zatiani problémy bežných ľudí. Už keď nič, tak nedávne problémy v MHD. Ale to je len môj názor, nič to nemení na fakte, že v roku 2013 budú KE EHMK.


----------



## Qwert

kapibara said:


> Gratulujem Kosiciam! Mate tam krasne fotky Kosic!
> Cela investicia sa urcite oplati. Ked bolo mesto Lille v severnom Francuzsku hlavnym mestom kultury v roku 2004, pritiahlo to neskutocne mnozstvo ludi a odvtedy tam je asi 3 krat tolko turistov. Vela budov bolo opravenych, na kazdom rohu boli kulturne podujatia a hlavne zacala sa robit reklama na to mesto. Doteraz to ma obrovsku ekonomicku odozvu. Dovtedy tam turisti skoro vobec nechodili, napriek tomu, ze si to mesto zasluzilo svojou specifickou architekturou.


To si myslím aj ja. Košice majú, pokiaľ viem, najväčšiu mestskú pamiatkovú zónu na Slovensku, je dokonca väčšia než tá bratislavská. V kráse za tou bratislavskou tiež nijako nezaostáva, napriek tomu turisti chodia takmer výlučne len do Bratislavy. Tento nepomer by sa aj vďaka EHMK mohol zmeniť. A keď už budú turisti v Košiciach, prečo by si nedoskočili napríklad aj do Prešova? EHMK 2013 spolu s MS 2011 môžu Košiciam len a len pomôcť.


----------



## CJone

Som veľmi sklamaný priznám sa. Nechcem odsudzovať výbor v NR, ktorý mal nastarosti našu kandidatúru, ale bola postavená na akýchsi nehmotných haluzných multimostoch- bežný občan nemá šajnu čo to je... :bash:


----------



## zepp

*EHMK 1998*

*Pre kosicanov (najma nodesa, emareka, veterana a ostatnych odporcov titulu EHMK  )*

Nevedel som kde mam dat toto video :lol: hno: podla mna sa celkom hodi aj do tohto threadu... tu vidite, ze nase mesto ma bohate skusenosti s organizaciou "masovych kulturnych" podujati... tak dufam, ze ich rozumne vyuzijeme a "ukažeme švetu co šme zač, ta ňe?!"

*http://www.nasa.sk/web.php?mod=tvarchiv&36703* 

video "bez komentara" si treba vyhladat v spodnom menu... stoji to za to (ci uz kvoly 628 metrovej strudli :lol:, alebo moderatorskym zaciatkom anky lemesaniovej  )


----------



## hasky

Hmm ... myslim, ze si uviedol vhodny priklad niecoho, coho sa mi "odporcovia" obavame. Tie casy su klasickou ukazkou zlateho veku Kosic za obdobia "susterovania" po ktorych zial nasledovala doba temna. Jediny kto z toho dlhodobo vytazil bol pan prezident, kt. si tym spravil peknu reklamu.
Sice sme pekne zrekonstruovali centrum, za co sme mu urcite vsetci vdacny, ale megalomanskymi akciami sme sa zadlzili a preto sme tam kde sme. 
Mozno ze sme pritiahli par turistov, ale zeby to vykrilo vynalozene investicie si nemyslim. Tak len aby to nedopadlo podobne aj v roku 2013. Jeden rok hojno a dalsi ho.... ved to poznate.
Ako vsetci vieme nebudu len KE ovencene tymto titulom ale aj F mesto. Treba si preto dat pozor aby sme neostali v tieni a neskoncili napriklad ako Sibiu kt. mal titul minuly rok s Luxembourgom a ak sa Vas spytam kde sa nachadza tak mozno vacsina nebude tusit ani stat nieto este ako sa tam dostat. Sibiu je klasicky priklad prehnanych ocakavani (a zdaleka nie jediny). Sice sa zdvojnasobil pocet turistov, ale ani zdaleka to nevykrilo potrebne investicie. Jedinym prinosom v dlhodobom meradle tak boli peniaze, kt. do mesta napumpoval stat. V tom som videl aj vyhodu nasej kandidatury. Ale ako sme sa uz docitali tak stat prispeje 300 mil. co je smiesna suma. Dufam, ze teraz uz vsetci chapu odkial pramenia moje (a asi nie len moje) obavy.


----------



## gmbh

tak dufajme ze uroven organizacie podujati a uroven sluzieb pre turistov bude lepsi ako v rumunsku (sibiu) a mnohi sa do KE vratia aj v dalsich rokoch to zase nie je az taka vysoka latka. pokial ide o spojenie tak predsa KE ho ma lepsie a maju aj letisko.


----------



## metropoly_sk

to video nema chybu.

Mesto Kosice ma inak velky potencial. Mozno ste uz viaceri zabudli na nase dedicstvo, na ktore mozeme byt hrdy a v spojeni s kulturou to moze mat velmi dobru odozvu. nehladal by so cierne stranky tohoto projektu.

vsetko treba len dobre vyuzit. nieje vsetko o peniazoch.


----------



## Wizzard

inak plánuje sa zápis pamiatkovej rezervácie Košíc do UNESCO?


----------



## veteran

wizard112 said:


> Už keď nič, tak nedávne problémy v MHD


Nedavne? Stale (a este dlho) pretrvavajuce... K tomu nech sa vyjadri eMareq, on je odbornik v tejto sfere... Ale myslim, ze potvrdi moje slova...


----------



## veteran

http://www.cassovia.sk/korzar/clanok.php3?sub=10.9.2008/86519K


> K ostatným projektom patria multifunkčná prístavba Východoslovenského múzea a Verejnej knižnice J. Bocatia (470 miliónov)


no a je to tu... Abstraktna opacha za muzeom... ja sa asi z tohto "mesta vymennikov a kulturnych bodov okraja" odstahujem... :bash:hno:


----------



## metropoly_sk

veteran said:


> ja sa asi z tohto "mesta vymennikov a kulturnych bodov okraja" odstahujem... :bash:hno:


tvrde slova na to o aku vec ide. prehanas to.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Cize Kosice su europske hlavne mesto kultury 2013 a jeho partnerom je Lyon.


----------



## eMareq

zepp said:


> *Pre kosicanov (najma nodesa, emareka, veterana a ostatnych odporcov titulu EHMK  )*
> 
> Nevedel som kde mam dat toto video :lol: hno: podla mna sa celkom hodi aj do tohto threadu... tu vidite, ze nase mesto ma bohate skusenosti s organizaciou "masovych kulturnych" podujati... tak dufam, ze ich rozumne vyuzijeme a "ukažeme švetu co šme zač, ta ňe?!"
> 
> *http://www.nasa.sk/web.php?mod=tvarchiv&36703*
> 
> video "bez komentara" si treba vyhladat v spodnom menu... stoji to za to (ci uz kvoly 628 metrovej strudli :lol:, alebo moderatorskym zaciatkom anky lemesaniovej  )


Nemáš priamy link, lebo tento ukazuje iné video.  A ani to video "bez komentára" neviem nájsť. Mám tam video so Schutzom, Dzurindom, EHMK a potom správy.:dunno:


----------



## isidor

^^ hned na zaciatku, asi 12te video v zozname

momentalne riesim, ako by to slo stiahnut


----------



## Amrafel

isidor said:


> ^^ hned na zaciatku, asi 12te video v zozname
> 
> momentalne riesim, ako by to slo stiahnut


to asi nie je paródia, čo? :nuts:


----------



## Phill

isidor said:


> ^^ hned na zaciatku, asi 12te video v zozname
> 
> momentalne riesim, ako by to slo stiahnut


preboha!! ...ale veď to bolo pred 10 rokmi.


----------



## eMareq

Amrafel said:


> to asi nie je paródia, čo? :nuts:


Nie to je skutočnosť. Ešte dobre, že je to už za nami. :bash: :nuts:


----------



## veteran

metropoly_sk said:


> tvrde slova na to o aku vec ide. prehanas to.


ano zvelicil som to. jasne, ze kvoli tomu by som sa neodstahoval. 
ked zacnu realizovat tu presklenu opachu za Vsl. muzeom, tak myslim, ze bude protestovat viacero obyvatelov mesta. alebo mozno ani nezacnu stavat, lebo mesto bude v nutenej sprave alebo ňebudu peňeži...


----------



## hraby

ta ani mne sa nepodarilo to video najst hno: to je skoda, lebo by som si rad pripomenul jak ludia davali stangle salam do igelitiek a taktiez jak zrali ten makovnik:lol::lol::lol:
zato som nasiel video, kde sa hovori o cezhranicnej spolupraci medzi samospravaou a zahranicnymi firmami, a zistil som, ze projektovi manager je kamos Ing. Grega, ta aspon daco pozitivne som sa dozvedel


----------



## eMareq

hraby said:


> ta ani mne sa nepodarilo to video najst hno: to je skoda, lebo by som si rad pripomenul jak ludia davali stangle salam do igelitiek a taktiez jak zrali ten makovnik:lol::lol::lol:
> zato som nasiel video, kde sa hovori o cezhranicnej spolupraci medzi samospravaou a zahranicnymi firmami, a zistil som, ze projektovi manager je kamos Ing. Grega, ta aspon daco pozitivne som sa dozvedel


Tam je, len treba ten zoznam prejsť poriadne (medzi spravy 2008-5-12 a spravy 2008-5-1. Ikona s hodinami). 

*1. a 2. vidí výsledok inak*
*EHMK: Prešov prehral najtesnejším rozdielom*



> Čo titul Košiciam prinesie? "Cestovné lacnejšie nebude," reagoval primátor. "Kultúrny život bude bohatší, zaujímavý pre návštevníkov. Chceme, aby kultúrne prostredie využívalo čo najviac ľudí, aby verejné priestranstvá boli upravené, aby ťahali ľudí aj ku kultúrnemu správaniu, aby veci boli funkčné a pribudli kultúrne objekty."
> 
> Tristo akcií v roku 2013
> 
> Kolárčik sľubuje lepšie podmienky pre mladých kreatívnych ľudí a niekoľkonásobne viac turistov. Teraz ich ročne chodí do Košíc okolo 100-tisíc. "Na západe majú porovnateľné mestá aj milión návštevníkov ročne." Podľa neho v roku 2013 má byť v Košiciach asi 300 špičkových kultúrnych podujatí. Oproti terajšiemu stavu by ich malo postupne pribúdať už v nasledujúcich rokoch.
> 
> Plánujú aj 10 projektov výstavby kultúrnej infraštruktúry. Približne do roku 2011 chcú prerobiť kasárne na Kukučínovej na nezávislé kultúrne mestečko aj pre zahraničných umelcov, sídliskové výmenníky na divadielka a galérie pre miestnych, a baňu Bankov na zázemie pre festivaly pod holým nebom. "Tam si na svoje prídu mladí, ktorí sa chcú vyblázniť."





> Druhý najnižší rozpočet
> 
> Rozpočet projektu od roku 2009 do roku 2013 mala Nitra 4,5 miliardy Sk, Prešov 3,2 miliardy, Košice 2,4 miliardy, Martin 1,5 miliardy. Košice chcú svoj vykryť 450 miliónmi od mesta, 190 miliónmi od Košického samosprávneho kraja, 270 miliónmi od vlády, 150 miliónmi od súkromných sponzorov a sumou 1,2 miliardy z eurofondov. Kolárčik tvrdí, že mesto, zadĺžené vyše miliardou, to zvládne bez úveru. "Rozpočet máme reálny. V najkritickejšom prípade, ak by sme nezískali z fondov EÚ nič, máme rezervu z prostriedkov mesta na najprioritnejšie projekty, ktorými sú kasárne a výmenníky."
> 
> Za 5 rokov vyše 500 miliónov
> 
> Na príprave košickej kandidatúry pracoval rok a pol 22-členný tím. Od januára 2009 by mala na ďalšiu fázu vzniknúť nezisková organizácia. Mesto to doteraz stálo 18 miliónov Sk a 4 miliónmi prispeli sponzori. Ďalších 42 miliónov má dať mesto v roku 2009, 57 miliónov v roku 2010, 90 miliónov v roku 2011, 132 miliónov v roku 2012 a 135 miliónov v roku 2013. Navyše od roku 2011 by už každoročne malo prispievať 20 miliónmi na prevádzku nových kultúrnych objektov.


A o tej rezerve NeviemJeMiToJednoKnapík vie? Potom ich predajú, lebo bude treba dodržiavať prísnu finančnú disciplínu. :bash:

*KOMENTÁR - Chytajte si peňaženky (mešce)* 



> Existujú však znamenia doby a znalosť prostredia. Po bitke je milión generálov, ale to, že Košice v baráži s Nitrou, Martinom a Prešovom neprehrajú, sa dalo očakávať. Dôvod, ktorý musela zohľadniť aj medzinárodná komisia a bol zrejme určujúci, je ten, že traja súperi Košíc sú v európskej mierke len väčšie dediny. Niežeby neboli akési výnimky (írsky Cork), ale z prehľadu doterajších "hlavných miest" je jasné, že Košice sú asi spodná hranica toho, čo sa považuje za únosné pre takýto projekt. Je predsa len rozdiel, či celková investícia je v rozmere dvojnásobku ročného rozpočtu (napr. Prešova), alebo jednej dvadsatiny (napr. Lyon).
> 
> Je možné posielať blahoprajné listy Knapíkovi, ale radšej si poriadne chyťte peňaženky (alebo mešce na euro). Predovšetkým, toto mesto stále nesplatilo viac ako miliardu po Schusterovi (pričom KSK si vzal cez miliardu, asi 40 miliónov v eurách, úver od Európskej rozvojovej banky). Dva a pol miliardy, čo má tento kultúrny špás stáť, by bolo viac ako dosť i na nezadĺžený subjekt tejto veľkosti. K možnostiam Košíc s tri a polmiliardovým rozpočtom sa majú tie dve a polmiliardy presne tak, ako napr. 35 miliárd k rozpočtu Prahy (45 miliárd). Projekt EHMK je parametricky šitý na podstatne bohatšie a väčšie metropoly. Kto neverí, nech sa pozrie do Pécsu, čo je maďarské "mesto kultúry" 2010, (porovnateľné s KE), ako zúfalo hľadajú zdroje a ako nič nevychádza, čo bolo v projekte.
> 
> Základná informácia je, že tá polovica na náklady (asi 1,25 miliardy Sk, 40 mil. eur), čo má prísť do Košíc z eurofondov, je pekné číslo na papieri. Nič viac. Niet žiadnej garancie, že ich organizačný výbor, či čo to je, vydoluje. Môže a nemusí. Hoci EHMK je marketingový produkt EK na propagáciu únie, integrácie a rôznych postmoderných ideológií, lobisticko-politických vplyvov, čo budú deliť eurofondy, a hladných krkov, najmä v strane Smer (sociálne podniky!!), je veľmi veľa. Naopak, jed môžete vziať na to, že investičné náklady sú nereálne (podstrelené), keďže taký dlhodobý projekt z verejných zdrojov na Slovensku ešte nebol, ktorý by sa nepredražil v čase aspoň o 20-30 percent (minimálne!!). Neexistuje. Napokon, vynikajúci šéf finančnej komisie, poslanec Cengeľ už odtušil, že "možný je aj úver". Veru, aj Schuster to vedel....
> 
> Naše "hlavné mesto kultúry" s Lunikom IX ako výstavnou sieňou desať rokov nevie splatiť 2 miliardy po Schusterovi, ale trúfa si na ďalšiu polmiliardu (iba z vlastného rozpočtu) a na ďalších 100 miliónov z KSK Vraj pomôžu súkromné zdroje... Kto vstúpi do takejto čistej straty, ktorej účel je bezcenné pozlátko, prchavé v čase? A, aby sme nezabudli, "vývar" pre strany, firmy a rodiny tých, ktorí sa už chystajú nasadať do zlatého kočiara.


----------



## zepp

veteran said:


> Nedavne? Stale (a este dlho) pretrvavajuce... K tomu nech sa vyjadri eMareq, on je odbornik v tejto sfere... Ale myslim, ze potvrdi moje slova...


tak cca hodinove cakanie dnes na elektrickovy spoj je myslim dost vazny problem... (do mesiaca sa mi pritrafi aj 4-5 takych perliciek hno: )


----------



## Wizzard

inak som fakt rád, že Košice získali tento titul, už aj kvôli tej pamiatkovej rezervácii, ktorá je najväčšia na Slovensku, takmer dvakrát väčšia ako Bratislava. je to taký náš slovenský Krakov


----------



## metropoly_sk

Wizzard said:


> inak som fakt rád, že Košice získali tento titul, už aj kvôli tej pamiatkovej rezervácii, ktorá je najväčšia na Slovensku, takmer dvakrát väčšia ako Bratislava. je to taký náš slovenský Krakov


je zaujimave a prijemne pocut taketo slova prave od Bratislavcana.
Malokto dokaze na slovensku ocenit kvalitu, alebo inu vlastnost druheho mesta. 

ja sa o to snazim


----------



## zepp

pomaly sa budem bat na tuto stranku prihlasit, lebo po kazdom takomto prispevku to musim hodinu predychavat... hno:


----------



## Ayran

zepp said:


> pomaly sa budem bat na tuto stranku prihlasit, lebo po kazdom takomto prispevku to musim hodinu predychavat... hno:


ale sak nemusis citat vsetko  ja niektore len preskakujem us ked vidim reakcie na jednu a viac stran tak to bude na dlhsiu debatu to ma take citat nebavy ...


----------



## CJone

Namiesto toho hádania mi povedzte Košičania aké kultúrne podujatie/a chystajú Košice ako víťaz v najbližšej dobe? ^^


----------



## metropoly_sk

SILA!

Kosice nechcu titul EHMK.

Pred 5 rokmi by ste o tento titul prosili.


----------



## zepp

:sly:


CJone said:


> Namiesto toho hádania mi povedzte Košičania aké kultúrne podujatie/a chystajú Košice ako víťaz v najbližšej dobe? ^^


k tejto otazke mi chyba uz len jedna veta... 

_...Namiesto toho hádania mi povedzte Košičania aké kultúrne podujatie/a chystajú Košice ako víťaz v najbližšej dobe?..._ lebo mi by sme ich mali v pripade vyhry prichystanych desiatky.


----------



## Ayran

metropoly_sk said:


> SILA!
> 
> Kosice nechcu titul EHMK.
> 
> Pred 5 rokmi by ste o tento titul prosili.


co ?


----------



## metropoly_sk

Ayran said:


> co ?


niecomu nerozumiet?


----------



## CJone

zepp said:


> :sly:
> 
> k tejto otazke mi chyba uz len jedna veta...
> 
> _...Namiesto toho hádania mi povedzte Košičania aké kultúrne podujatie/a chystajú Košice ako víťaz v najbližšej dobe?..._ lebo mi by sme ich mali v pripade vyhry prichystanych desiatky.


? Nikto nehovorí o desiatkach, ale o tom, ako sa prejavia Košice keď už vyhrali.


----------



## Ayran

metropoly_sk said:


> niecomu nerozumiet?


hej tomu ze preco nechcu titul ?


----------



## metropoly_sk

Ayran said:


> hej tomu ze preco nechcu titul ?


myslel som obcanov, ktory sem chodia. a kroti su proti. Samozrejme vedenie mesta titul chce.


----------



## eMareq

metropoly_sk said:


> myslel som obcanov, ktory sem chodia. a kroti su proti. Samozrejme vedenie mesta titul chce.


Vedenie mesta chce kde čo, najmä ak to majú platiť občania. A potom príde rok 2010 a oni už budú out. Len bremeno naďalej zostane.


----------



## Egomaniak

CJone said:


> Namiesto toho hádania mi povedzte Košičania aké kultúrne podujatie/a chystajú Košice ako víťaz v najbližšej dobe? ^^


Marie Rottrova (25. 9.2008)


----------



## CJone

Zepp tak čo je kde si? čakám tvoju odpoved- som sa normálne pýtal, ale ty musíš zabŕdať do mňa.

Btw dnes bolo v novinách, že Košice to dostali kvoli tomu havarovanému autobusu čo viezol ludi na dovolenku... a tiež komisia neuviedla, prečo a ktoré projekty sa im páčili. Takže sa proste len tak rozhodlo a dovi dopo komentár žiadny. Košice sú super, ale práve rok 2013 mal byt pre Nitru významný, pretože to bude 1150 rokov od príchodu Cyrila a Metoda na naše územie, tiež sme mesto kultúry a malo to patriť Nitre. Zarážajúce je, že tento titul by nemalo dostať zadĺžené mesto- ale dostalo. Tak potom sa nedodržali pravidlá.


----------



## metropoly_sk

CJone said:


> Zepp tak čo je kde si? čakám tvoju odpoved- som sa normálne pýtal, ale ty musíš zabŕdať do mňa.
> 
> Btw dnes bolo v novinách, že Košice to dostali kvoli tomu havarovanému autobusu čo viezol ludi na dovolenku... a tiež komisia neuviedla, prečo a ktoré projekty sa im páčili. Takže sa proste len tak rozhodlo a dovi dopo komentár žiadny. Košice sú super, ale práve rok 2013 mal byt pre Nitru významný, pretože to bude 1150 rokov od príchodu Cyrila a Metoda na naše územie, tiež sme mesto kultúry a malo to patriť Nitre. Zarážajúce je, že tento titul by nemalo dostať zadĺžené mesto- ale dostalo. Tak potom sa nedodržali pravidlá.


vsetka cest nitre. nechcem do teba zabrdat len mam par otazok.

1. Veris tomu argumentu ze sme to dostali kvoli havarovanem autobusu?
2. Nitra nema ziadne dlhy?


----------



## CJone

metropoly_sk said:


> vsetka cest nitre. nechcem do teba zabrdat len mam par otazok.
> 
> 1. Veris tomu argumentu ze sme to dostali kvoli havarovanem autobusu?
> 2. Nitra nema ziadne dlhy?


Ani ja sa nechcem hádať s nikým- diskutujem slušne.

1. Neverím, že to je práve ten dôvod, ale otvorene sa to tak povedalo. Písali to v novinách ľudia, ktorí to osobne počuli- primátor a komisia celá naša. Neviem čo iné tam bolo, ale určite sa mi to nelúbi.
2. Nie Nitra nemá dlhy. Má rozpočet vždy v pluse. Dokonca sa čudujem prečo má Nitra vždy rozpočet v pluse- podľa mňa by bolo lepšie sa zadĺžiť ako Košice, alebo BB- síce za to tvrdo platia, ale napr. Košice majú za to celé centrum porobené. 1,8mld sk keby ideme do minusu tak si tu viem predstaviť vážne veci


----------



## metropoly_sk

CJone said:


> Ani ja sa nechcem hádať s nikým- diskutujem slušne.
> 
> 1. Neverím, že to je práve ten dôvod, ale otvorene sa to tak povedalo. Písali to v novinách ľudia, ktorí to osobne počuli- primátor a komisia celá naša. Neviem čo iné tam bolo, ale určite sa mi to nelúbi.
> 2. Nie Nitra nemá dlhy. Má rozpočet vždy v pluse. Dokonca sa čudujem prečo má Nitra vždy rozpočet v pluse- podľa mňa by bolo lepšie sa zadĺžiť ako Košice, alebo BB- síce za to tvrdo platia, ale napr. Košice majú za to celé centrum porobené. 1,8mld sk keby ideme do minusu tak si tu viem predstaviť vážne veci


rozpoctovo su kosice taktiez v pluse  aspon co ja viem. 

dlhy respektive pozicky sa splacaju dlhodobo. nechce sa mi nejak verit ze nitra nema ziadnu pozicku. Ma ju Zilina tusim 800 milionov, BB, a takmer vsetky mesta. Bratislava okolo 3 - 4 miliard. Dlh Kosic bol este vacsi za Trebulu sa jeho vyska znizila.


----------



## zepp

CJone said:


> Zepp tak čo je kde si? čakám tvoju odpoved- som sa normálne pýtal, ale ty musíš zabŕdať do mňa.
> 
> Btw dnes bolo v novinách, že Košice to dostali kvoli tomu havarovanému autobusu čo viezol ludi na dovolenku... a tiež komisia neuviedla, prečo a ktoré projekty sa im páčili. Takže sa proste len tak rozhodlo a dovi dopo komentár žiadny. Košice sú super, ale práve rok 2013 mal byt pre Nitru významný, pretože to bude 1150 rokov od príchodu Cyrila a Metoda na naše územie, tiež sme mesto kultúry a malo to patriť Nitre. Zarážajúce je, že tento titul by nemalo dostať zadĺžené mesto- ale dostalo. Tak potom sa nedodržali pravidlá.



z tvojich prispevkov mam pocit,ze nedokazes prezut to, ze tento titul je v kosiciach... ja urcite nie som povinny striehnut na nete a cakat na to,kym ty napises reakciu na moj (priznavam, nie najlepsie ladeny) prispevok, aby som na nho mohol/musel bleskovo reagovat. co si myslis,ze sa skryvam?! 

ohladom toho autobusu... ako tomu mozes verit?! myslis si,ze komisia je az taka povrchna a ovlyvni ju havaria autobusu?! (nieze by som znizoval vaznost tejto udalosti). 

poviem ti pravdu, tiez by som bol velmi prekvapeny ak by "moje" kosice nevyhrali (tak,ako si zrejme aj ty teraz, po prehre nitry). po prvom kole sa mi zdalo,ze kosice nebudu mat konkurenciu... ostatne projekty sa mi zdali trochu nevyrazne, malo rozbehnute (to sa asi zmenilo v druhej casti kandidatury... aj ked to neviem poriadne posudit... nebol som v nitre, martine ani presove pocas obdobia kandidatury a nedokazem objektivne porovnat uroven projektov, reklamy atd... (mozno aj keby som bol,tak by to velmi objektivne nebolo  ) napriklad joey tu minule pisal ake akcie prebiehali v presove... priznam sa ,bol som prekvapeny a mozno tak by si bol aj ty prekvapeny ,ked by si prisiel do KE. (a mozno nie...) ak by som bol ja nitran a ty kosican, prispevky by tu boli tie iste ,len "trochu" inak podpisane  mozno rozhodlo aj to vyssie spominane prve kolo...uz minule leto sme mali nabite roznymi akciami (tak ma napada, ze ich bolo mozno aj viac ako tento rok... napr. z hlavnej zmyzli "obrie sachy"

a este k tym chystanym projektom v KE... cely oktober bude v kosiciach prebiehat kulturny festival moonride, na jesen (neviem kedy presne) zacnu jazzove dni... atd, atd... podla mna sa urcite nerozhodlo len tak "ledabolo" (aj ked ty so mnou asi nebudes suhlasit. asi tazko si pripustis, ze boli kosice naozaj pripravene lepsie,ale krivdu podla mna citit nemusis... urcite si to kosice zasluzili minimalne tak, ako nitra (presov, martin). (a podla komisie mozno aj o trosku viac )... inac argument, ze su kosice zadlzene je trochu divny... pred par dnami som cital prispevok ako je na tom martin zle a vraj mozu byt radi, ze ich obisla nutena sprava. ak by sa rozhodovalo o titule podla sance mesta na nutenu spravu,tak by si to asi naozaj zasluzila nitra (aj ked asi aj tam sa "nejaky" ten dlh najde)... skoda, ze nekandidovalo nejake mesto s nulovymi dlhmi... take EHMK horne dolne by bolo urcite super... a ak by to spojili s okruhlim vyrocim zalozania obce (vyrocie, tak to je uz vazny argument) oblizovali by sa aj v parizi  (prepac za kusok ironie) inac v roku 2013 bude 90-te vyrocie MMM v kosiciach... urcite to nie je porovnatelne s prichodom C a M na nase uzemie, ale sermovat tu s podobnymi vyrociami... no neviem...


----------



## CJone

Zepp ja som si to nevymyslel ani neútočím na nikoho. Neni pravda, že to neviem prežuť, ale pravdaže ma to hryzie stále. To čo som písal bolo uvedené v novinách založené na faktoch. Pravidlo ževraj je, že mesto by nemalo byť zadĺžené. Áno aj Nitra má pôžičku, ale to je niečo iné. Tú spláca každý rok z rozpočtu. Košice a BB chceš povedať, že nemajú okrem pôžičiek aj obrovské dlhy? Predaj budov a neviem čo ešte sa riešil v BB neviem či aj v KE. Reagoval som na túto skutočnosť. Písali o tom aj Košičania v rôznych diskusiách čo som sledoval na sme.sk a iných. Čudovali sa z čoho zadĺžené Košice budú financovať všetko keď vyhrali. Veď predsa nedostanú len tak všetky prachy, ale budú musieť vložiť. Ten autobus nie je hlavná príčina, ale jedna z nich. Tak to odznelo z úst hodnotiacej komisie.

K tym projektom- tu v NR sme to jasne videli medzi NR a KE. NR projekty neboli nevýrazné, aj keď ja som im vyčítal, že sú to len vízie a bla bla bla, ktorým nik nerozumie. Predsalen si neviem predstaviť, ako bežný radový občan pochopí teóriu Multimostov, ktoré premosťujú a spájajú. Stále ani sám neviem čo to je. Na druhej strane taký projekt obnovy bývalých kasární má svoju kvalitu a bude sa realizovať aj napriek neúspechu v súťaži.

Uzavrime to radšej nemá význam sa hádať. Komisia rozhodla a uvidíme ako to dopadne s Košicami- či im to prinesie také veľké zmeny ako sa očakáva.


----------



## metropoly_sk

*Podla mojich informacii mali Kosice od zaciatku kandidatury po jej koniec navytrvalejsiu propagaciu. *Este aj pred prvym kolom.

Mozno bezny obcan si nevsimne co sa vsetko u nas za posledne obdobie v kulture v KE dialo, ale bolo toho dost. Sam som bol prekvapeny a niekolkych akcii som sa aj zucastnil.

To ze to nema byt zadlzene mesto to podla mna je nezmysel. A aj Kosice si platia postupne svoje dlhy. Boli vzate pozicky na niekolko desiatok rokov tak ako sa to robi inde.

Mimochodom dovolim si povedat ze obcania KE si moc beru to ze Mesto ma nejaky dlh. Vidiet to aj na tomto fore. 

Pred 2 rokmi mala Praha dlh *31,4 miliardy ceskych korun* opakujem este raz *31,4 miliardy ceskych korun*. I ked je Praha 4 krat vacsia ako Kosice v pomere je v tom este obrovsky rozdiel.

Cize?


----------



## veteran

metropoly_sk said:


> *Podla mojich informacii mali Kosice od zaciatku kandidatury po jej koniec navytrvalejsiu propagaciu. *Este aj pred prvym kolom.
> 
> Mozno bezny obcan si nevsimne co sa vsetko u nas za posledne obdobie v kulture v KE dialo, ale bolo toho dost. Sam som bol prekvapeny a niekolkych akcii som sa aj zucastnil.
> 
> To ze to nema byt zadlzene mesto to podla mna je nezmysel. A aj Kosice si platia postupne svoje dlhy. Boli vzate pozicky na niekolko desiatok rokov tak ako sa to robi inde.
> 
> Mimochodom dovolim si povedat ze obcania KE si moc beru to ze Mesto ma nejaky dlh. Vidiet to aj na tomto fore.
> 
> Pred 2 rokmi mala Praha dlh *31,4 miliardy ceskych korun* opakujem este raz *31,4 miliardy ceskych korun*. I ked je Praha 4 krat vacsia ako Kosice v pomere je v tom este obrovsky rozdiel.
> 
> Cize?


Prosim ta uz neporovnavaj dlhy inych miest, to s EHMK nema nic spolocne. Aj KE maju stale dlhy a zadlzovat sa este viac je *NEZODPOVEDNE* zo strany pana sudruha katolika primatora (dufam, ze ho ludia v najblizsich volbach kopnu do.... ved viete coho....)

*CJone*-povedat, ze KE dostali titul kvoli havarii autobusu v HR mi pripada scestne. Uplna hlupost. Viem, ze si frustrovany z prehry, ale za to, ze Nitra je "matkou slovenskych miest" a ze v 2013 bude 1150. vyrocie prichodu Cyrila a Metoda Nitru este neopravnuje mat titul EHMK. Aj ked radsej by som bol keby ten titul mala, lebo tu v KE z toho urobia len hanbu pred svetom.


----------



## Nodes

Aj keby Kosice neboli EHMK, pochybujem, ze by do MHD slo viac penazi. Ale: Neviemknapik uz davnejsie avizoval, ze v pripade uspechu na EHMK tu skrtneme, tam skrtneme. Je jasne, ze skrtat sa bude tam, kde je to najlahsie. MHD a jej infrastruktura.


----------



## isidor

metropoly_sk said:


> neviem kto tu zacal o doprave v Prahe. ja som to nebol. ja som len porovnaval dlh kosic a prahy tak ako som porovnaval dlh kosic a bratislavy.


A ja som ta opravil, ze rozpocet Prahy nie je 10, ale 45 miliard  co trosku meni tvoje porovnanie.
Inak ked sme (alebo uz nie sme?) v stovezatej, tak Praha ma tiez take svoje EHMK, vyvolavajuce bezbrehe nadsenie na jednej (hlavne tej radnicnej) a zelenejuce tvare pri rozpoctovych otazkach na druhej strane. Vola sa olympijske hry


----------



## metropoly_sk

vsetkym stazovatelom ohladne EHK, ktori nevahali dokonca napisat svoj podpis proti EHK chcem povedat, je to uz trapne a smiesne. 
Ak ste tak proti mali ste sa zobudit skor, ked sme len kandidovali a zriesit nejaku peticiu, alebo nieco podobne. Samozrejme neodhodlali ste sa na to.

Budete len reptat a nic nespravite, lebo uz je aj tak neskoro. Existuje pre to jeden vyraz .....


----------



## mikael77

metropoly_sk said:


> vsetkym stazovatelom ohladne EHK, ktori nevahali dokonca napisat svoj podpis proti EHK chcem povedat, je to uz trapne a smiesne.
> Ak ste tak proti mali ste sa zobudit skor, ked sme len kandidovali a zriesit nejaku peticiu, alebo nieco podobne. Samozrejme neodhodlali ste sa na to.
> 
> Budete len reptat a nic nespravite, lebo uz je aj tak neskoro. Existuje pre to jeden vyraz .....


mne to zacina pripominat odporcov auparku... uz len ta stranka chyba...


----------



## Ayran

mikael77 said:


> mne to zacina pripominat odporcov auparku... uz len ta stranka chyba...


mne tiez  maly vyjst z transparentmi ze EHMK preskrtnute ked tu bola komisia ked im to as tak trha zili , ze mesto v ktorom ziju konecne nieco dokazalo hno:


----------



## amigorasto

*presne tak*

Presne to mam aj ja na mysli, i na jazyku. Nic sa tu nedeje ( v KE), je to zle. Konecne sa tu daco deje, zase je to zle. No tak potom co ma byt v poriadku, co ma byt pre mesto dobre?


----------



## Nodes

Mate pravdu. Gaypark a EMHK nas spasia.


----------



## Ayran

Nodes said:


> Mate pravdu. Gaypark a EMHK nas spasia.


nespasia len nastartuju nieco co malo byt us davno


----------



## veteran

Ayran said:


> nespasia len nastartuju nieco co malo byt us davno


nutenu spravu a exekuciu


----------



## Hafan

A ak by Bratislava nevypadla, a napokon by zvíťazila, tak by ľudia zase nariekali a nadávali, že všetko sa trepe na západ. Ach jo... Niektorým sa nedá vyhovieť. 

Mier. Neukameňovať.


----------



## Ayran

veteran said:


> nutenu spravu a exekuciu


 to je tvoje zelanie zjavne  este nieco si zazelaj nech sa posmejeme


----------



## Nodes

AYRAN: Kosice su zrele na nutenu spravu uz teraz.


----------



## mikael77

Nodes said:


> AYRAN: Kosice su zrele na nutenu spravu uz teraz.


nutena sprava sa uklada, ked pasiva prevysuju aktiva..co v pripade kosic zatial nehrozi... 

a poprosim vas (myslim tym viacerych), aby ste zbytocne nezavadzali katastrofickymi scenarmi.. 



> KOŠICE 28. augusta (SITA) – Mesto Košice hospodárilo v prvom polroku tohto roka s celkovým prebytkom 444,5 mil. Sk ( 14,755 mil. €). Vyplýva to správy o hospodárení, ktorú dnes prerokovali poslanci košického mestského zastupiteľstva. K 30. júnu mesto dosiahlo príjmy takmer 2,054 mld. Sk (68,180 mil. €) a celkové výdavky boli vyše 1,609 mld. Sk (53,409 mil. €). Poslanci správu o hospodárení schválili bez pripomienok.
> 
> Dlh mesta ku koncu júna 2008 predstavuje vyše 1,046 mld. Sk (34,721 mil. €), z toho úvery z Dexia banky sú vyše 596,1 mil. Sk (19,787 mil. €), MF SR takmer 378,5 mil. Sk (12,564 mil. €), ŠFRB 71,492 mil. Sk (2,373 mil. €). Tieto záväzky sú v lehote splatnosti. Dlhy mesta predstavujú 32,6 % zo skutočných bežných príjmov predchádzajúceho roka.
> 
> Zastupiteľstvo sa zaoberalo aj návrhom na už tretiu zmenu tohtoročného rozpočtu mesta. Poslanci schválili zvýšenie bežných príjmov o 33,27 mil. Sk (1,104 mil. €) a zvýšenie bežných výdavkov o 33,451 mil. Sk (1,110 mil. €). Niektorí poslanci kritizovali, že mesto v úprave rozpočtu chce zo svojich zdrojov zaplatiť 16 miliónov Sk (531,1 tis. €) za zbúranie časti domov na Hrebendovej ulici na rómskom sídlisku Luník IX, statiku ktorých poškodil požiar. Obávajú sa, že sa tým vytvorí precedens.
> 
> Vo výdajovej časti poslanci pridali napríklad vyše 4 milióny korún (132,8 tis. €) mestskej polícii, o 4,7 milióna Sk (156 tis. €) zvýšili aj výdaje na údržbu komunikácií. Vzrastú aj výdaje vo verejnej správe, správe mestskej zelene a sociálnej oblasti.



takze aka nutena sprava??


----------



## Ayran

mikael77 said:


> nutena sprava sa uklada, ked pasiva prevysuju aktiva..co v pripade kosic zatial nehrozi...


to im darmo vysvetlujes oni si budu aj tak svoje antiEHKM omielat :lol:


----------



## metropoly_sk

*vsetkym stazovatelom ohladne EHK, ktori nevahali dokonca napisat svoj podpis proti EHK chcem povedat, je to uz trapne a smiesne.
Ak ste tak proti mali ste sa zobudit skor, ked sme len kandidovali a zriesit nejaku peticiu, alebo nieco podobne. Samozrejme neodhodlali ste sa na to.

Budete len reptat a nic nespravite, lebo uz je aj tak neskoro. Existuje pre to jeden vyraz .....*


----------



## Nodes

AYRAN, METROPOLY_SK: Kokos, netak fasa sa nam teraz zije. Nutena sprava nehrozi, vsetko ide jak ma, vsetci sme stastni a blazeni. Ad peticia: Ani som nevedel, ze taka existuje. Tak asi nebola nijak propagovana.


----------



## Ayran

Nodes said:


> AYRAN, METROPOLY_SK: Kokos, netak fasa sa nam teraz zije. Nutena sprava nehrozi, vsetko ide jak ma, vsetci sme stastni a blazeni. Ad peticia: Ani som nevedel, ze taka existuje. Tak asi nebola nijak propagovana.


hmmm tak rozmyslam , tak tebe sa zilo predtym lepsie hej ?bez koncertov , bez toho aby onas niekto vedel a aby sa o nas v buducnosti niekto dozvedel , radsej budes zit v meste kde je problem postavit aj lidl hej ? :nuts: myslis , ze mhd by nebolo kde je teras bez kandidaturi a ze mesto by do mhd dalo viac ? fakt si myslis , ze mesto by sa zbavilo dlhov nebyt kandidaturi ? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Nodes

Urcite sa zaobidem bez hluposti typu laser show na Bankove alebo tej tlupy opitych teenagerov v Saci. A o mhd som pisal na zaciatku tejto strany.


----------



## Ayran

Nodes said:


> Urcite sa zaobidem bez hluposti typu laser show na Bankove alebo tej tlupy opitych teenagerov v Saci. A o mhd som pisal na zaciatku tejto strany.


tak ty mozno ja nie a niesu to len tieto akcie , su to aj ine kulturne podujatia fora , myslim ze si jeden z mala , ktory nema rad kulturu v meste a tak sa pytam  preco tam zijes ked ti to tak vadi chod niekde do michaloviec  tie ti budu vyhovovat klud nikde sa nic nedeje nemaju problemy z mhd ani taky dlhy  a mozno si najdes aj sukmenovcov z podomnym anti kulturnim zmyslanim
(a nikto ti nekaze chodit na ziadne akcie , sed si doma aj z fanklubom anit EHMK







)


----------



## isidor

No len aby tento pseudouspech menom EHMK nedopomohol k tomu, ze nase prevelebne uspesne a schopne vedenie mesta sa na radnici zabarikaduje este na dalsie roky. Ale to nie je argument proti kandidature, len taky vedlajsi postreh.


----------



## eMareq

metropoly_sk said:


> *vsetkym stazovatelom ohladne EHK, ktori nevahali dokonca napisat svoj podpis proti EHK chcem povedat, je to uz trapne a smiesne.
> Ak ste tak proti mali ste sa zobudit skor, ked sme len kandidovali a zriesit nejaku peticiu, alebo nieco podobne. Samozrejme neodhodlali ste sa na to.
> 
> Budete len reptat a nic nespravite, lebo uz je aj tak neskoro. Existuje pre to jeden vyraz .....*


Petície sa u nás berú zásadne na vedomie (čím jednoznačne MZ porušuje zákon). Majú sa nimi totiž zaoberať. Takže spisovať petície nemá zmysel. 



Ayran said:


> tak ty mozno ja nie a niesu to len tieto akcie , su to aj ine kulturne podujatia fora , myslim ze si jeden z mala , ktory nema rad kulturu v meste a tak sa pytam  preco tam zijes ked ti to tak vadi chod niekde do michaloviec  tie ti budu vyhovovat klud nikde sa nic nedeje nemaju problemy z mhd ani taky dlhy  a mozno si najdes aj sukmenovcov z podomnym anti kulturnim zmyslanim
> (a nikto ti nekaze chodit na ziadne akcie , sed si doma aj z fanklubom anit EHMK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


A má snáď on niečo proti iným kultúrnym akciám? Ja sa na niektoré celkom teším. Vieš, že tá akcia na Bankove bola mimoriadne zvrzaná a aj sám usporiadateľ si prial, aby to čím skôr skončilo (lebo organizácia zlyhala na celej čiare)?

Use the city!







:lol:


----------



## Ayran

eMareq said:


> A má snáď on niečo proti iným kultúrnym akciám? Ja sa na niektoré celkom teším. Vieš, že tá akcia na Bankove bola mimoriadne zvrzaná a aj sám usporiadateľ si prial, aby to čím skôr skončilo (lebo organizácia zlyhala na celej čiare)?
> 
> :


je nanajvis trapne zhadzovat vsetky kulturne akcie jednou nevydarenou hno: :nuts:


----------



## veteran

Ayran said:


> je nanajvis trapne zhadzovat vsetky kulturne akcie jednou nevydarenou hno: :nuts:


a boli aj nejake ine ako tato jedna? Akosi som nepostrehol ine okrem "koncertov" tretotriedych "skupin" na Hlavnej pri archeologickom muzeu (co nepovazujem za kulturnu akciu, kedze sa na to pozera 50 ludi, z toho 25 prislusnici policie)...


----------



## zepp

^^ mal si ich az az... napr. letne kino, akcie vo veritase a na kukucinke (mna celkom zaujal nocny filmovy maraton), da sa tam zapocitat aj t-com fiesta ,ci tie velke sachy na hl. namesti... ved na oficialnej stranke projektu su vsetky zreportovane. 

(a skoro by som zabudol na vase oblubene priserky vo vymeniku )


----------



## Ayran

ja len dodam ze k EHMK patria aj ms v hokeji


----------



## Joey_T

Vyzerá to tu, akoby niektorí diskutujúci vykopali voči iným vojnovú sekeru :lol:. Dosť to tu znižuje úroveň. Spočiatku tu bola normálna diskusia, tak zo strany zástancov EHMK, ako aj tým, ktorí tomu naklonení veľmi nie sú (tzv. "fanklub antiEHMK" :lol. No mám pocit, akoby tu niektorí doslova začali útočiť na iných, pričom tu každý vyjadruje len svoj názor, hoci sa to tu už niekoľkokrát opakuje. Každý tu ma z určitého pohľadu pravdu, neviem prečo sa tu nerešpektuje názor druhých. 

Aby som ale napísal niečo k veci - Košice nikdy neboli kultúrne mesto, to každý vie, Marekova fotka to aj názorne ilustruje. Hrať sa teraz na nejakú kultúrne vyspelú spoločnosť mi príde smiešne, ale budiš. Čítal som tu o zatracovaní všetkých akcií kvôli jednej nepodarenej na Bankove? Ktoré sú tie všetky? Akosi ma nič nenapadá. Komerčné koncerty do toho rátať v žiadnom prípade nemožno, tie by tu boli tak, či tak.

Ayran, čo majú MS spoločné s kultúrou a EHMK? To organizuje SZĽH, nie mesto.SZĽH mal na výber z dvoch alternatív. A to buď dať MS do Bratislavy, alebo do Bratislavy a niektorého iného mesta. To iné mesto musí mať aspoň 100 000 obyvateľov, musí byť v blízkosti medzinárodného letiska a musí mať halu s kapacitou min. 6000 divákov, spĺňajúcu štandardy pre usporadúvanie medzinárodných hokejových zápasov. Jediné mesto, ktoré má nad 100 000 obyvateľov okrem BA sú práve Košice, takže vyberať sa nedalo. Toto by som tu ale nerád ďalej rozoberal, tak hádam je to už jasné .


----------



## Ayran

Joey_T said:


> Ayran, čo majú MS spoločné s kultúrou a EHMK? To organizuje SZĽH, nie mesto.SZĽH mal na výber z dvoch alternatív. A to buď dať MS do Bratislavy, alebo do Bratislavy a niektorého iného mesta. To iné mesto musí mať aspoň 100 000 obyvateľov, musí byť v blízkosti medzinárodného letiska a musí mať halu s kapacitou min. 6000 divákov, spĺňajúcu štandardy pre usporadúvanie medzinárodných hokejových zápasov. Jediné mesto, ktoré má nad 100 000 obyvateľov okrem BA sú práve Košice, takže vyberať sa nedalo. Toto by som tu ale nerád ďalej rozoberal, tak hádam je to už jasné .


no maju spolocnu napriklad taku dostavbu , reklamu a sprievodny program okolo ms  szlh ?  ty organizuju tak akurat v ba onas sa nikto nestara
a k tym dalsim veciam  trosku nechapem co si tym chcel povedat  ja tie fakty poznam


----------



## Nodes

AYRAN: Tak potom navrhujem vyrubat mestsky park - sak aj tak su tam len slapky a bezdomovci, ze? - a postavit tam aupark II. Predsa musime mat kde nakupovat, mat divadla, superhypermegakina, musime sa mat kde zabavat a najkulturnejsie zit.


----------



## Ayran

Nodes said:


> AYRAN: Tak potom navrhujem vyrubat mestsky park - sak aj tak su tam len slapky a bezdomovci, ze? - a postavit tam aupark II. Predsa musime mat kde nakupovat, mat divadla, superhypermegakina, musime sa mat kde zabavat a najkulturnejsie zit.


:nuts: co mate za palenku to je nejaky novy druh ?


----------



## Nodes

Odpovedal som Ti rovnakou mierou.


----------



## Ayran

Nodes said:


> Odpovedal som Ti rovnakou mierou.


lenze je rozdiel kritizovat ze niekto stava na mieste kde nic neje a na mieste kde je park to da rozum ale to je tak zbytocna diskusia aj tak budete trepat svoje takze ja koncim tuto diskusiu pre mna zamna chodte zlopatami a zasipte tam stavanisko hlinov je mi to jedno


----------



## metropoly_sk

nechcete Aupark, nechcete kulturu, tak co vlastne chcete? MHD ? tymto sa mame preslavit vo svete ? alebo cim? Lunikom 9?


----------



## veteran

metropoly_sk said:


> nechcete Aupark, nechcete kulturu, tak co vlastne chcete? MHD ? tymto sa mame preslavit vo svete ? alebo cim? Lunikom 9?


Ale kto tu nechce kulturu. Stale len tocite to iste dookola. 
Ta akcia, organizovana mestom, ako "vyvrcholenie" kandidatury na EHMK, na Bankove bola jedno totalne fiasko, to nemoze nikto z EHMK-filov popriet. Ak toto nazyvaju vyvrcholenim, tak potom to je dost hanba. 
Koncerty megahviezd, ktore tu boli (Bryan Adams, Yamato, Pink Floyd), nemali nic spolocne s EHMK - akurat na plagat mozno vycapili logo EHMK, to je vsetko. T-com fiesta nie je nahodou komercna akcia firmy T-com? Zasa tam len vycapili logo - mesto ako kandidat na EHMK to neorganizoval.
Tvrdit, ze MS v hokeji spolupracuju alebo maju nieco spolocne s EHMK mi pripada len ako bezduche hladanie argumentov. Dalej, tvrdit, ze SZLH organizuje MS len v BA a onas sa nikto nestara, mi pride dost trapne a smiesne. MS v ladovom hokeji organizuje SZLH v spolupraci s IIHF. Co s tym ma mesto? Akurat, ze tam zasa vycapia logo EHMK a buduci primator (dufam, ze schopnejsi clovek ako NeviemKnapik) povie par teplych slov pred otvaracim zapasom MS (dufam, ze aspon jeden zapas tu budu nasi hrat)...
No a Aupark... Viem si ho predstavit aj na inom mieste, ako na NO. Komousi zhumplovali NO, tak ho humplujme dalej... K tomu som sa uz niekolkokrat vyjadril v prislusnom threade.


----------



## Hafan

Nodes said:


> AYRAN: Tak potom navrhujem vyrubat mestsky park - sak aj tak su tam len slapky a bezdomovci, ze? - a postavit tam aupark II. Predsa musime mat kde nakupovat, mat divadla, superhypermegakina, musime sa mat kde zabavat a najkulturnejsie zit.


Veď správa mestkej zelene, chce tam vyrúbať zopár stromov (myslím, že asi tak 300). No ale nemáš istotu, že by sa do toho aupark II nenasáčkavali šľapky a bezďáci


----------



## metropoly_sk

veteran said:


> Ale kto tu nechce kulturu. Stale len tocite to iste dookola.
> Ta akcia, organizovana mestom, ako "vyvrcholenie" kandidatury na EHMK, na Bankove bola jedno totalne fiasko, to nemoze nikto z EHMK-filov popriet. Ak toto nazyvaju vyvrcholenim, tak potom to je dost hanba.
> Koncerty megahviezd, ktore tu boli (Bryan Adams, Yamato, Pink Floyd), nemali nic spolocne s EHMK - akurat na plagat mozno vycapili logo EHMK, to je vsetko. T-com fiesta nie je nahodou komercna akcia firmy T-com? Zasa tam len vycapili logo - mesto ako kandidat na EHMK to neorganizoval.
> Tvrdit, ze MS v hokeji spolupracuju alebo maju nieco spolocne s EHMK mi pripada len ako bezduche hladanie argumentov. Dalej, tvrdit, ze SZLH organizuje MS len v BA a onas sa nikto nestara, mi pride dost trapne a smiesne. MS v ladovom hokeji organizuje SZLH v spolupraci s IIHF. Co s tym ma mesto? Akurat, ze tam zasa vycapia logo EHMK a buduci primator (dufam, ze schopnejsi clovek ako NeviemKnapik) povie par teplych slov pred otvaracim zapasom MS (dufam, ze aspon jeden zapas tu budu nasi hrat)...
> No a Aupark... Viem si ho predstavit aj na inom mieste, ako na NO. Komousi zhumplovali NO, tak ho humplujme dalej... K tomu som sa uz niekolkokrat vyjadril v prislusnom threade.


Na zaklade tvojho prispevku sa ta chcem spytat vidis ty vobec nejaku pozitivnu vec na nasom meste? pripada mi to ze si v tomto smere zufaly a nevyrovnany a prejavuje sa to v tychto diskusiach. nic v zlom.


----------



## Hafan

metropoly_sk said:


> nechcete Aupark, nechcete kulturu, tak co vlastne chcete? MHD ? tymto sa mame preslavit vo svete ? alebo cim? Lunikom 9?


Ja nechcem aupark (dôvody som uviedol v aupark vlákne). Ale proti tomu aby sa EHMK v roku 2013 stali Košice nič nenamietam. Beriem to, ako skvelú príležitosť ako sa aspoň trochu zviditeľniť. Dúfam, že tú príležitosť využijeme a nepremrháme. Ale zase ak by sme nevyhrali, tak by som to nebral ako tragédiu. Ale je pravda, že tá akcia na bani Bankov ma viac-menej sklamala. No ale čo už.

Mimochodom, ktosi niekde spomenul, že to zastrešenie amfiteátra sa nebude konať. Neviete čo je na tom pravdy? A o tom ostrove kultúry medzi budovou Východoslovenského múzea a knižnicou neviete niečo? Bola vyhlásená už nejaká architektonická súťaž alebo niečo podobné?


----------



## eMareq

metropoly_sk said:


> nechcete Aupark, nechcete kulturu, tak co vlastne chcete? MHD ? tymto sa mame preslavit vo svete ? alebo cim? Lunikom 9?


Toto mesto má kopec problémov z minulosti, ktoré sa neriešia, len sa to posúva neustále na ďalšie volebné obdobia (+ stojí to kopec našich peňazí) a dotýkajú sa priamo obyvateľstva. Ty ich zjavne nevidíš, alebo ani vidieť nechceš (je to tvoja vec).

Proti kandidatúre na EHMK by som nemal nič, ak by som videl, že je reálny záujem ich riešiť (hoc i len čiastkové výsledky vypísané na stránke mesta, doteraz však nie sú žiadne). Inak je to čistá potemkinovská dedina (aj keď sa Ti to zjavne nepáči). Pokiaľ si máme zalepiť oči EHMK a pritom nevidieť ako to je navôkol, je to veľmi krátkozraké. A ani ten turista z cudziny, ktorý sem príde kvôli EHMK, sa opiť rožkom (EHMK) nenechá. EHMK je možno výzva, ale prečo až teraz?

(ospravedlňujem sa ostatným za niektoré príspevky, som krátko po operácii a v tom čase som sa necítil ktovieako dobre).


----------



## veteran

metropoly_sk said:


> Na zaklade tvojho prispevku sa ta chcem spytat vidis ty vobec nejaku pozitivnu vec na nasom meste? pripada mi to ze si v tomto smere zufaly a nevyrovnany a prejavuje sa to v tychto diskusiach. nic v zlom.


Mam byt nadseny zo situacie v meste??? Som nevyrovnany a zufaly??? V com prosim ta? Z coho by som mal byt zufaly. Myslis si, ze teraz sa pojdem hodit pod vlak, ze sme EHMK? Hlavne, ze mam co jest, pit a mam kde byvat. 

Skusim ti vypisat pozitiva a negativa na tomto meste (uz si sa ma to niekolkokrat pytal, tak ti to teda vypisem)
*Negativa*
*Projekty, ktore financuju sukromne firmy* (vid priklad Central Park), su brzdene primitivmi vo vedeni mesta na cele s hlavnym architektom. 
MHD - No comment - katastrofa a la Magoriat
*Dopravna situacia* v meste - katastrofa no. 2. Zapchy na Hlinkovej a dalsie, ktore pribudnu na Palakeho vdaka "skvelemu" projektu MUK.
Kriminalita na sidliskach (THC, KVP)
*Verejne osvetlenie* - katastrofa a la Magoriat. Verejna sutaz s dopredu jasnym vitazom - VEROS, potom prebehla "rekonstrukcia", pri ktorej sa v minimalne 50% pripadoch pouzili ploche svietidla, takze sice mozno menej elektriny zeru, ale svietia strasne slabo.
*Neexistencia cyklotras* - az na Tr.SNP, kde bielou ciarou rozdelili chodnik na dve casti, a cesticku do Cermela.
atd, atd...

*Pozitiva*
*Aspon nejaky stavebny ruch v meste* (koncom 90. rokov tu prakticky neexistoval) - aj tak su to vacsinou len rekonstrukcie a vystavba architektonicky bezcennych objektov (TESCO, LIDL,...)

Dalsie pozitiva vidim v osobe starostu Sidliska Tahanovce - JUDr. Betusa. To je spravny starosta. Ludia na Budapestianskej ziadali lepsie osvetlenie ulice a maju ho. Dotiahol sem investora, ktory dufam zacne satavat niekolko tisic bytov na jar 2009. atd, atd.


Takze, ak sa ti zda, ze dolezitejsie bude ak nam k muzeu pristavia nejaku preslenu futuristicku ohavu a zrekonstruuju nam vymenniky, zatial co ludia budu stat v zapchach, zbytocne cakat po tme (narazam na VO) na prostriedok MHD a nebudu mat kde chodit za rekreaciou, tak potom sa uz s tebou nemam o com bavit. 

Prosim ta, nezacni zasa s koncertami a divadelnymi predstaveniami, lebo tie by tu boli aj bez EHMK. EHMK nam mozno pomoze k zviditelneniu sa, ale ci k pozitivnemu alebo negativnemu uvidime v roku 2013. Ja sa vsak obavam, ze ak po komunalnych volbach pridu do vedenia taki neschopni ludia, ako su teraz, tak sa zviditelnime v negativnom. Ovela vacsie zviditenenie, dufam, prinesu MS v hokeji, ktore chvalabohu neorganizuje mesto. Howgh, dohovoril som.


----------



## Joey_T

Hafan said:


> Mimochodom, ktosi niekde spomenul, že to zastrešenie amfiteátra sa nebude konať. Neviete čo je na tom pravdy? A o tom ostrove kultúry medzi budovou Východoslovenského múzea a knižnicou neviete niečo? Bola vyhlásená už nejaká architektonická súťaž alebo niečo podobné?


Projekt zastrešenia amfiku je hádam starší ako ja, pred nedávnom bol oživený v súvislosti s kandidatúrou na EHMK. Nedávno bolo definitívne rozhodnuté, že sa to realizovať nebude, nakoľko sa rozhodlo o výstavbe futbalového štadióna, v ktorom bude možno usporadúvať kultúrne podujatia, dokonca pri väčšej diváckej kulise.

_______________________________

K vám ostatným, čo sa tu hádate: Zamyslite sa nad sebou, k čomu toto hádanie sa vedie? Tí, čo tak vehementne obraňujete titul, ktorý mesto získalo namiesto toho, aby ste písali o tom, čo všetko sa tu vďaka tomu chystá, čo mesto urobí, aby túto šancu využilo, aké podujatia sa tu chystajú, útočíte na ostatných, ktorí podobný názor nezdieľajú. Mňa to už prestalo baviť toto čítať, fórum malo nejakú úroveň, písalo sa tu k veci, ale na čo sa to zvrhol, tak na to nemám slov. Ak sa niekto z iného mesta, alebo zahraničia bude chcieť dozvedieť niečo o EHMK, tak tu nájde len kilometre príspevkov s hádkami, veď tu nikto, okrem Košičanov už nepíše...


----------



## metropoly_sk

nejak uz nemam chut sa bavit na tuto temu i ked by som mal dalej co pisat.

*dakujem za vasu diskusiu. presvedcili ste ma o to, ze mesto kosice bude nadalej len plakat nad samym sebou a nikam sa dalej nepohne a to presne z dovodu ze tu je velmi vela takych obcanov ako tu par pesimistov.*


----------



## Nodes

MISKO: V kasarnach som bol uz v case, ked to este boli kasarne. A stretol som tam velmi milych ludi, spominam na nich doteraz.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ nedalo mi to, ale kazde mesto ma svoje nedostatky a cierne stranky. Tak preco zviditelnovat tie nase?


Pariz:


----------



## JaSomAxxo

^^
To jo. Neexistuje ideálne mesto


----------



## Hafan

*Článok v dnešnom Korzári*

Kasárne: Nájomca za korunu dostane výpoveď 

JANA OGURČÁKOVÁ & JAROSLAV VRÁBEĽ 


Občianske združenie Bona Fide, ktoré v kasárňach na Kukučínovej platí korunové nájomné, dostane výpoveď. Mesto tvrdí, že nájomca porušil zmluvu a nesplnil úlohu. Môžu za to aj problémy s barom a alkoholom. 


KOŠICE. Bona Fide má od jesene 2007 prenajatú jednu z budov v areáli bývalých kasární kpt. Jaroša. Mesto ju združeniu prenajalo na prezentáciu umenia v súvislosti s projektom Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK) 2013 na dobu neurčitú s mesačnou výpovednou lehotou. Majetková komisia odklepla ročné nájomné za celú budovu 1 Sk. Ostatné náklady (elektrina, voda, teplo) má platiť Bona Fide. 



Platili len elektrinu 


Združenie však informovalo, že doteraz mu magistrát fakturoval a ono platilo len elektrinu. Dúfa, že vodu za celý rok uhradí mesto. Nedávno požiadalo magistrát, aby im v kasárňach začali kúriť. Podľa šéfa Bona Fide Petra Radkoffa už vtedy vedeli, že sami teplo platiť nezvládnu, a verili, že im s tým pomôže mesto. Ešte im tam kúriť nezačali. 


Mesto na otázky o vode a teple neodpovedalo s odôvodnením, že to riešia. Tento týždeň však radnica rozhodla, že nájomcovi dá výpoveď, najneskôr do konca novembra. Bona Fide tak zrejme bude musieť do konca roka z kasární odísť. 



Kolárčik: Porušili zmluvu 


Riaditeľ magistrátu a bývalý šéf tímu kandidatúry Košíc na titul EHMK Marek Kolárčik zdôvodnil výpoveď tým, že nájomca niekoľkokrát porušil podmienky zmluvy. "Od jesene 2007 doteraz bolo naším cieľom prenájmom otvoriť priestor kasární širokému spektru umelcov. Úlohou Petra Radkoffa bolo koordinovať iniciatívy. To však nesplnil. Vytvoril uzavretý model, ktorý nie je v súlade s našou predstavou a projektom." Čím nájomca porušil zmluvu a prečo nebol doterajší model dosť otvorený, Kolárčik nešpecifikoval. 


Kolárčik vysvetlil, že od nového roka pripravuje mesto novú grantovú schému a verejnú výzvu pre všetky subjekty, ktoré majú záujem o pôsobenie v kasárňach. "Predstavíme nový otvorený model. Garantujem detailnejšie a transparentnejšie vzťahy i podmienky podpory zo strany mesta." 



Radkoff: Chceli sme kasárne zachrániť 


Radkoff v rozlúčkovom stanovisku uviedol, že sa snažili oživiť priestor kasární a pomôcť k titulu EHMK pre Košice. "Ďakujeme všetkým, ktorí tu investovali energiu a často dobrovoľnú prácu. Urobili sme aj chyby a radi by sme sa ospravedlnili všetkým, ktorých sa to týka. Naším cieľom bolo zachrániť tento priestor pre nezávislú kultúru a súčasné umenie." Dodal, že projekt odovzdávajú mestu a tímu EHMK 2013. "Veríme, že toto rozhodnutie je pre budúcnosť a udržateľnosť kasární to najlepšie." 


Radkoff avizuje, že Bona Fide neostáva iné, len sa opäť uchádzať o možnosť ďalej pôsobiť v Kulturparku. Mrzí ho, že hoci to boli oni, kto tento projekt predložil mestu, teraz sa oň musia uchádzať ako ktokoľvek iný. "Mesto nás nechalo centrum v kasárňach otvoriť, investovať doň, a teraz na všetko, čo sme tam rozbehli, sa bude robiť verejná súťaž. Je to neštandardné. Ale pristúpime na to." 


Bona Fide založilo v júni v kasárňach Nezávislé kultúrne centrum Kulturpark. Za rok tam urobili viac ako 30 podujatí. Koľko investovali do úprav budovy, vyčísľujú. "Sme veľmi stratoví. Mesto chcelo, aby sme robili umenie, ale prevádzku budovy, kde pôsobí aj ďalších 6 subjektov, sme museli znášať sami." 



Kasárne prerobia za 120 miliónov 


Bona Fide aktivitami prispelo k septembrovému zisku titulu EHMK pre Košice. Ako prioritný projekt chce mesto do roku 2013 zrekonštruovať celý areál kasární za 120 miliónov Sk na kultúrne mestečko. 


* * * 


PROBLÉMY S BAROM V KASÁRŇACH 


(jog, jav) 


Alkohol im stopli, zase ho predávajú 


Mesto argumentuje, že jedným z dôvodov výpovede sú problémy s alkoholom a barom v kasárňach. Na základe letných sťažností miestnych obyvateľov samospráve a po kontrole v kasárňach prijalo mesto opatrenia. Prevádzka baru bola zrušená, s výnimkou kultúrnych podujatí. Počas nich dovolili podávať výlučne nealkoholické nápoje formou cateringu. 


Kolárčik: Nemali to robiť 


"Prevádzkovať bar s alkoholom nemali. Nemali to v zmluve. Považujem to za chybu," komentuje Kolárčik. "Chodili za mnou, že keď tam ľuďom nedajú ani pivo, nikto nepríde a budú musieť odriecť benefičný koncert s Chiki-liki-tu-a. Aj tak dostali zákaz." 


Bona Fide: Opatrenie skončilo 


Bona Fide tvrdí, že prohibičné opatrenie dodržiavali do vyhlásenia výsledkov súťaže EHMK začiatkom septembra. Odvtedy sa podľa nich alkohol v kasárňach už opäť predávať môže, a aj sa predáva. Kolárčik a námestník primátora Mikuláš Čečko (KDH) sa však vyjadrili, že alkoholové obmedzenie stále platí a nevedeli, že už sa nedodržiava. 


Čečko: Kultúra nie je popíjanie 


"Alkohol v kasárňach som v lete zakázal ja," vyhlásil Čečko. "Viem si predstaviť kultúru bez alkoholu. Kultúra nie je popíjanie. Aj keď sú zo 100 návštevníkov pripití len piati, už to naštrbí celkový dojem." 


Rohrer: Nebol to najšťastnejší krok 


Manažér Kulturparku Karol Rohrer vysvetľuje, že spustením baru počas akcií možno Bona Fide neurobilo najšťastnejší krok, ale inak by bolo centrum mŕtve. "Mesto riešenie baru odďaľovalo, aj keď sme to chceli riešiť." 


Radkoff: Pre firmu je to stratové 


Predaj nápojov v kasárňach zabezpečuje firma bratov Radkoffovcov. "Nikto iný by to za takých podmienok asi nerobil. Je to stratová činnosť," zdôvodňuje Radkoff.


----------



## Hafan

*Článok v Korzári vo štvrtok 16. októbra 2008*

EHMK - Umeleckou riaditeľkou sa stala Jaurová 

(jog) 


Primátor mesta Košice František Knapík včera oficiálne uviedol do novovytvorenej funkcie umeleckej riaditeľky projektu Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK) Košice 2013 divadelnú dramaturgičku, kritičku a prekladateľku Zoru Jaurovú (35). 


KOŠICE. Umelecká riaditeľka povedie prípravné práce na vznik neziskovej organizácie a pripraví novú organizačnú štruktúru tímu. V nasledujúcich rokoch bude koordinovať práce, ktoré majú vyvrcholiť v roku 2013. 



Medzinárodné skúsenosti a nadhľad 


Zora Jaurová spolupracovala s košickým tímom už počas kandidatúry. Od roku 2007 pôsobila vo funkcii hlavného konzultanta košického projektu, ktorý v súťaži o titul EHMK zvíťazil. "Pri rozhodovaní, kto povedie projekt ďalej, som vychádzal z takmer dvojročných skúseností so Zorou Jaurovou, ktorá sa naplno angažovala pri tvorbe projektu svojimi radami a odbornými konzultáciami. Som rád, že tento projekt povedie človek, ktorý je uznávaný nielen na Slovensku, ale pozná aj európske kultúrne prostredie. Pripraviť kvalitný projekt si vyžaduje nadhľad a medzinárodné skúsenosti, čo Zora má a chce využiť pre naše mesto," povedal primátor Knapík. 


Jaurová poďakovala Knapíkovi za dôveru a otvorenú myseľ. "Som veľmi rada, že mám možnosť pracovať na najväčšom kultúrnom projekte aký sa kedy na Slovensku realizoval. Pre mňa je to profesionálna výzva, aká sa vyskytne raz za život." 



Nerobí si ilúzie 


"Nerobím si ilúzie, že to bude ľahký proces" priznala Jaurová. No zároveň dodala, že v Košiciach stretla nadštandardné množstvo otvorených a talentovaných mladých ľudí. "Na máločo som vo svojom živote taká hrdá, ako na to, že Košice uspeli v súťaži o titul EHMK." Jaurová sa tiež stane riaditeľkou neziskovej organizácie, ktorú založí mesto na realizáciu víťazného projektu Košice-Interface 2013. 



Profil 


Zora Jaurová (1973) pôsobila ako divadelná dramaturgička, kritička a prekladateľka. 


Jej profesionálny životopis obsahuje množstvo významných aktivít a funkcií v celoeurópskom kontexte. 


"Prešla som od výkonného umelca cez kultúrnu politiku až po medzinárodné vzťahy. A projekt EHMK to všetko v sebe spája,"hovorí o sebe nová riaditeľka.


----------



## Hafan

*Akési krátke video mesta Marseille*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc49YlJhsoE&feature=related
Trochu divné na môj vkus, najmä tie pazvuky v pozadí, ale neriešim.


A niečo čo istotne poteší odporcov EHMK. Tak sa zdá, že aj tam majú odporcov tohto podujatia. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBbTRxfo5jM&feature=related Pochopil som to tak, že každý si zoberie svoj kus, a o zvyšok sa pobijú ako psy. Len neviem, čo tam bolo napísané. Moja francúzština je úbohá.


----------



## ktulu

O Košiciach sa začínajú zmieňovať aj bratia češi

http://www.rozhlas.cz/svet/portal/_zprava/501526

http://www.ceskatelevize.cz/vysilan...ancie-bulharsko-slovensko.html?index[]=133268


----------



## hraby

Kto je ako otvorený
Len toť nedávno otvárali nezávislé kultúrne združenia a organizácie šampanské a pripíjali si, že to konečne niekto z nich dokázal. Že existuje mesto, kde sa podarilo presvedčiť a nájsť otvorených ľudí s pochopením pre neziskovú menšinovú kultúru, že predsa len jesto takého úradníka, či nebodaj celej skupiny držiteľov mestskej moci, ktorí sú dostatočne otvorení, obrodení a napriek nízkym ziskom ochotní podporiť aj niečo iné ako poznajú. Táto prvá lastovička priletela z Košíc spolu so zvesťou o víťaznom kandidátovi na Európske hlavné mesto kultúry pre rok 2013 (EHMK 2013).

I bolo že to radosti na poli kultúrnom nemainstreamovom. I tešili sa v Bystrici, Žiline, ba i v Bratislave. Účasť jedného zo spolubojovníkov pri tvorbe projektu od samého začiatku a ilúzia partnerstva s mestom vlievala ostatným nádej do žíl. Krv kolovala, srdce bilo, nádej rástla... Presne mesiac. 

Mesto Košice prezentovalo svoju víziu na rok 2013 cez projekt Interface - pri jeho tvorbe malo ísť o otvorený model, do ktorého mohol vstúpiť ktokoľvek s tvorivými nápadmi, víziami a odvahou ich realizovať. Urobilo tak i občianske združenie Bona Fide, prevádzkovateľ kultúrneho centra IC Train, ktoré sa neskôr presťahovalo a pretransformovalo na Kasárne Kulturpark. Za korunový nájom získali do užívania priestor Kasárni v Košiciach a do projektu EHMK vstúpili so svojou víziou využitia týchto veľkých a polohovo pomerne lukratívnych priestorov. Teraz odchádzajú. Mestu sa zdá, že ich model, sa neukázal ako "dostatočne otvorený". Napriek tomu, že bol ťažiskom víťazného projektu.

Košice sú na ceste stať sa dôležitým kultúrnym centrom. To však so sebou neprináša len umelecké prezentácie, ale aj spôsob prejavu a vystupovania - nielen smerom von, ale aj smerom dnu: v sebe a medzi sebou. Pri finančných injekciách, ktoré sa nad mestom momentálne vznášajú, je pocit kultúrnosti pomerne silný. Rovnako ako tlaky a záujmy okolostojacich. Zdá sa, že v pude sebazáchovy sa začínajú uzatvárať interné komunikačné kanály. Ťažko povedať, či je to znak sebaobrany alebo prílišného sebavedomia. Alebo je to len bežná slovenská prax a všetko sa vracia do koľají, ktoré sú spoľahlivé a známe. Slovenské nezávislé umenie si zrejme tú lastovičku zo zúfalstva vysnívalo.

26. 10. 2008 12:00:00 | Katarína Mrázková


NEXAPEM KOSICKY MAGISTRAT... NESXOPNA CERVENA BANDA!!! hno:hno:hno:


----------



## eMareq

hraby said:


> Kto je ako otvorený
> Len toť nedávno otvárali nezávislé kultúrne združenia a organizácie šampanské a pripíjali si, že to konečne niekto z nich dokázal. Že existuje mesto, kde sa podarilo presvedčiť a nájsť otvorených ľudí s pochopením pre neziskovú menšinovú kultúru, že predsa len jesto takého úradníka, či nebodaj celej skupiny držiteľov mestskej moci, ktorí sú dostatočne otvorení, obrodení a napriek nízkym ziskom ochotní podporiť aj niečo iné ako poznajú. Táto prvá lastovička priletela z Košíc spolu so zvesťou o víťaznom kandidátovi na Európske hlavné mesto kultúry pre rok 2013 (EHMK 2013).
> 
> I bolo že to radosti na poli kultúrnom nemainstreamovom. I tešili sa v Bystrici, Žiline, ba i v Bratislave. Účasť jedného zo spolubojovníkov pri tvorbe projektu od samého začiatku a ilúzia partnerstva s mestom vlievala ostatným nádej do žíl. Krv kolovala, srdce bilo, nádej rástla... Presne mesiac.
> 
> Mesto Košice prezentovalo svoju víziu na rok 2013 cez projekt Interface - pri jeho tvorbe malo ísť o otvorený model, do ktorého mohol vstúpiť ktokoľvek s tvorivými nápadmi, víziami a odvahou ich realizovať. Urobilo tak i občianske združenie Bona Fide, prevádzkovateľ kultúrneho centra IC Train, ktoré sa neskôr presťahovalo a pretransformovalo na Kasárne Kulturpark. Za korunový nájom získali do užívania priestor Kasárni v Košiciach a do projektu EHMK vstúpili so svojou víziou využitia týchto veľkých a polohovo pomerne lukratívnych priestorov. Teraz odchádzajú. Mestu sa zdá, že ich model, sa neukázal ako "dostatočne otvorený". Napriek tomu, že bol ťažiskom víťazného projektu.
> 
> Košice sú na ceste stať sa dôležitým kultúrnym centrom. To však so sebou neprináša len umelecké prezentácie, ale aj spôsob prejavu a vystupovania - nielen smerom von, ale aj smerom dnu: v sebe a medzi sebou. Pri finančných injekciách, ktoré sa nad mestom momentálne vznášajú, je pocit kultúrnosti pomerne silný. Rovnako ako tlaky a záujmy okolostojacich. Zdá sa, že v pude sebazáchovy sa začínajú uzatvárať interné komunikačné kanály. Ťažko povedať, či je to znak sebaobrany alebo prílišného sebavedomia. Alebo je to len bežná slovenská prax a všetko sa vracia do koľají, ktoré sú spoľahlivé a známe. Slovenské nezávislé umenie si zrejme tú lastovičku zo zúfalstva vysnívalo.
> 
> 26. 10. 2008 12:00:00 | Katarína Mrázková
> 
> 
> NEXAPEM KOSICKY MAGISTRAT... NESXOPNA CERVENA BANDA!!! hno:hno:hno:


Prečo červená? Snáď modrá, ale to je v konečnom dôsledku jedno. Amaterizmus, neschopnosť... Toto "vedenie mesta" je proste zúfalstvo nad zúfalstvom.


----------



## hraby

eMareq said:


> Prečo červená? Snáď modrá, ale to je v konečnom dôsledku jedno. Amaterizmus, neschopnosť... Toto "vedenie mesta" je proste zúfalstvo nad zúfalstvom.


lebo sice "modra" akoze je, ale spravanim mam pocit ako komunisti cerveni..


----------



## i15

neda sa spustit peticia, v ktorej by sa obyvatelia Kosic podpisali pod vyhlasenie, ze su nekulturni bastardi a titul EHMK si nezasluzia?


----------



## misko

da. ale tazko ju spustis tym, ze budes sediet za pocitacom a moralizovat. prezisti si co musi taka peticia obsahovat, zabezpec zberacov podpisov a sup sup do ulic.

mimochodom, ze su kosicania nekulturni bastardi je vcelku trefne, ale ved o tom prave EHMK ma byt. zmenit tento stav k lepsiemu... inak ostaneme prasata az do skonania vekov, armagedonu alebo vybuchu slnka - vyber si podla svojho presvedcenia.


----------



## veteran

misko said:


> mimochodom, ze su kosicania nekulturni bastardi je vcelku trefne, ale ved o tom prave EHMK ma byt. zmenit tento stav k lepsiemu...


Zacal by som asanaciou Lunika 9.


----------



## isidor

Kosicky vitazny obluk
...alebo ako natriet komunisticky nadchod na cerveno, stylovo to pomenovat a zinkasovat za genialny umelecky napad 8tisic :nuts:

URBAN IMPACT - verejná súťaž na výtvarné realizácie vo verejnom priestore
Prve miesto pre istotu ani nezverejnili :lol: ale podla popisu sa mame na co tesit..


> Návrh má silný mediálny potenciál, irituje verejnosť a podnecuje k deklarácii rôznych (aj negatívnych) spoločenských postojov, k protestným aktivitám a zároveň verejnosť hlbšie zasahuje v jej environmentálnych a ekologických postojoch.


----------



## R1S0

isidor said:


> Kosicky vitazny obluk
> ...alebo ako natriet komunisticky nadchod na cerveno, stylovo to pomenovat a zinkasovat za genialny umelecky napad 8tisic :nuts:..




suhlasim.....
no kto by sa uz korzo-val na takom nadhernom korze....... hno:


----------



## Egomaniak

**

Návrh č. 4: počet bodov: 10
názov: *Ko...Kocka *(Košická kocka)
autor: Mgr.Art. Samuel Čarnoký

kebyze nedali do zatvorky vysvetlivku, ze "Košická kocka"-tak by som povedal,ze niekto tu ma silny zmysel pre humor-ze KoKocka kocka:lol::lol::lol:
sorry,nechcel som tym nikoho urazit,len my to prislo strasne smiesne-asi by som mal ist spat...


----------



## veteran

R1S0 said:


> suhlasim.....
> no kto by sa uz korzo-val na takom nadhernom korze....... hno:


boze to su vymysly. Natru to a od dva dni to bude postriekane. tak, ako to bolo minuly rok, ked zrenovovali budovu na Sofijskej (sidlo nejakej firmy a tusim aj rozvodna), alebo ako popisali tahanovske "zamurovane" zastavky MHD.


----------



## Filips111

isidor said:


> Kosicky vitazny obluk
> ...alebo ako natriet komunisticky nadchod na cerveno, stylovo to pomenovat a zinkasovat za genialny umelecky napad 8tisic :nuts:
> 
> URBAN IMPACT - verejná súťaž na výtvarné realizácie vo verejnom priestore
> Prve miesto pre istotu ani nezverejnili :lol: ale podla popisu sa mame na co tesit..


noo co sa tyka toho vytazneho obluku som celkom spokojny..samozrejme s tym ze by sa ten ''obluk'' naozaj ozivil a stretawali sa tam ludia..napr ta lezecka stena a lavicky hore+nieco su celkom v pohode..autora najlepsieho nezverejneneho projektu poznam je to sikovny clovek tak dufam ze to bude nieco naozaj dobre..wacsina autorov su posluchaci FUTU preto maju nawrhy hlavne druhoplanovy konceptualny charakter..


----------



## Filips111

veteran said:


> Ale kto tu nechce kulturu. Stale len tocite to iste dookola.
> Ta akcia, organizovana mestom, ako "vyvrcholenie" kandidatury na EHMK, na Bankove bola jedno totalne fiasko, to nemoze nikto z EHMK-filov popriet. Ak toto nazyvaju vyvrcholenim, tak potom to je dost hanba.
> Koncerty megahviezd, ktore tu boli (Bryan Adams, Yamato, Pink Floyd), nemali nic spolocne s EHMK - akurat na plagat mozno vycapili logo EHMK, to je vsetko. T-com fiesta nie je nahodou komercna akcia firmy T-com? Zasa tam len vycapili logo - mesto ako kandidat na EHMK to neorganizoval.
> Tvrdit, ze MS v hokeji spolupracuju alebo maju nieco spolocne s EHMK mi pripada len ako bezduche hladanie argumentov. Dalej, tvrdit, ze SZLH organizuje MS len v BA a onas sa nikto nestara, mi pride dost trapne a smiesne. MS v ladovom hokeji organizuje SZLH v spolupraci s IIHF. Co s tym ma mesto? Akurat, ze tam zasa vycapia logo EHMK a buduci primator (dufam, ze schopnejsi clovek ako NeviemKnapik) povie par teplych slov pred otvaracim zapasom MS (dufam, ze aspon jeden zapas tu budu nasi hrat)...
> No a Aupark... Viem si ho predstavit aj na inom mieste, ako na NO. Komousi zhumplovali NO, tak ho humplujme dalej... K tomu som sa uz niekolkokrat vyjadril v prislusnom threade.


noo cital som tu dost nazorov ze zone13 bolo fiasko..dovolim si nesuhlasit..neviem ci je to tvoj osobny nazor alebo si to pocul z rozprawania inych..ja som tam bol a tu akciu povazujem za vydarenu..pocul som aj ludi ktory vraweli ze cakali na autobus hodinu aa ze tam nepredawali alkohol aa ze laser bol slaby...poviem to asi tak ten kto stal 20 metrov od zastavky aa len nadawal ze je tu 1000 ludi tak samozrejme ze sa do autobusu skoro nedostal..ja som sa trosku 5minut potlacil a hore aj s cakanim som bol za15minut presne..alkohol si mohol kazdy donies kolko chcel..celkovo to tam vyzeralo tiez celkom v pohode..ten kto cakal ze laser bude vidiet az do kyjeva bol sklamany..hlavne preto ze bol nasmerovany nad mesto takze bol tlmeny dost silnou ziarou..kedze chodim dost po partyz aj po okoli tak mozem powedat ze naozaj bol silny..co satyka hudby..do prichodu breetha to bolo naozaj slabe a miestami som myslel ze medzi tie teple kapely hodim flasku..no pre fanusikov elektronickej hudby potom nastal welmi prijemna a kvalitna zmena..zvyk bol dobry atmosfera tiez v pohode..corvin dalek je uznawany DJ nechal by som ich hrat este o hodku dlhsie..nebol to ale problem lebo ten kto sa xcel bavit isiel do exitu na vydarenu afterparty..aale to je hlawne o style hudby..za jedine negativum povazujem to ze sa hore asi hodinu nedalo dostat koli nejakemu urazu..inac akcia naplnila ocakavania moje, ako aj mojich kamaratov..


----------



## misko

prva akcia zone13 (vraj) bola dost narychlo, takze to proste nemuselo byt ono. skor tu predsa ide o to, ze to ukazalo na obrovsky, ba priam giganticky potencial toho uzemia.

odporucam sa pozriet na ciastocne podobne projekty, ako je napriklad westpark v bochum, alebo zollverein v essen. pre kosice by bolo zachovanie a revitalizacia toho arealu na kulturne ucely pozehnanim.


----------



## MartinO2

Hraby said:


> mna zaraza, ze ten BORDEL nikomu nevadi!!!!! lebo mne ANO!!!


Prave toto ma zarazilo, ked som sa po prvy krat po cca 2 rokoch siel prejst po meste. Bordel a spina. Take to "Co je za mojimi dverami ma nezaujima..."



eMareq said:


> Žiaľ duch tohto mesta zahynul po roku 1948, keď sa sem začal masívny import vidieckeho obyvateľstva (dekréty na zmenu triednych a národnostných pomerov - vysťahovanie veľkej väčšiny Maďarov, Nemcov, Židov a ich náhrada pravou slovenskou krvou + bolo tu veľa mešťanov a málo robotníckej triedy - práve tých Slovákov).


:applause: Uplne suhlasim... 



Joey_T said:


> Mestskú atmosféru zabili komunisti, keď začali presídľovanie a masívnu výstavbu panelových sídlisk. Za niečo cez 15 rokov sa zdvojnásobil počet obyvateľov mesta, čo nesmierne ublížilo Košiciam. Pribudlo to neprirodzene veľa prisťahovalcov z dedín, a toto sedliacke zmýšľanie u mnohých aj ostalo.


kay: Spravne... Rozmer tohoto je viditelny napriklad z pomeru velkosti "povodneho" (bezpanelakoveho) mesta a dnesnej "panelakovej" velkosti.

Na Kosiciach mi najviac chyba prave metropolitnost, mestska aj vseobecna kultura. Kultura sa pozna aj podla cistych ulic, kvalitnych sluzieb ako napr. MHD, alebo urovne politickej reprezentacie...


----------



## Egomaniak

Mam info, ale neoverene(takze ma pripadne vyvedte z omylu)-domy pri galerke maju asanovat na buduci rok-potom zacat s parkom za sladovnou a tohoto roku sa ma vybudovat "modry park" na Anicke-cele sa to tam ide menit-aj detsky areal...tak i´m holding fingers...:banana:


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Nejak nevidim spojitost medzi parkom a EHMK. Pokial viem, park ide mimo, tak ci onak fajn sprava, aj ked som v tomto smere skepticky dufam ze to vyjde.


----------



## eMareq

*Baňa Bankov: Ťažba alebo kultúrny stánok?*



> Už osem rokov sa na Bankove neťaží a areál bane chátra. S víťazstvom Košíc v súťaži Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK) však pre ňu svitajú lepšie časy. Projekt Baňa Bankov totiž figuruje v prvej trojke investičných projektov EHMK. Areál bane má slúžiť na kultúrne akcie, počíta sa aj s obnovením hlbinnej ťažby.
> 
> KOŠICE. Mestu chýba priestor na organizovanie veľkých, niekoľkodňových open-air (pod holým nebom, pozn. red.) festivalov s návštevnosťou nad 10- tisíc ľudí. Vhodný priestor, na atraktívnom mieste, no mimo obývanej časti mesta, sa nachádza v areáli Bane Bankov. Tá je v súčasnosti v zabezpečovacom režime. Naposledy vo veľkom štýle ožila v auguste, keď sa tu konala hudobno-laserová šou Zone 13.
> 
> Deklarujú spoločný postup
> 
> Areál Bane Bankov je majetkom súkromnej firmy Magnimex a.s. Po sérii vzájomných rokovaní sa ukázalo, že zámery oboch strán s baňou sú v zhode a vzájomne sa dopĺňajú. V rámci predbežnej dohody vznikol pre ďalší postup zmiešaný pracovný tím. Došlo aj k memorandu, ktoré deklaruje spoločný postup pri vybudovaní kultúrno-rekreačného areálu.
> 
> „Transformáciou bývalej bane Bankov panoramatického miesta Košíc s dlhodobo nevyužívanými industriálnymi budovami vytvoríme chýbajúce zázemie pre organizovanie veľkých kultúrnych akcií pod holým nebom" píše sa v investičných projektoch EHMK.
> 
> Michala Hladkého, v projektovom tíme EHMK zodpovedného za investičné projekty, sme sa opýtali, nakoľko sú tieto plány reálne. „Projekt Baňa Bankov je reálny do takej miery, do akej miery je reálna spolupráca so súkromným vlastníkom. Takže kým budeme spolupracovať, nič nám nestojí v ceste. Spolupráca je výborná, reálna, len procesy trvajú trochu dlhšie, ako by sme si predstavovali. A my nemáme kapacity na to, aby sme ho naháňali," a dodal, že zvyšok bane bude v réžii súkromného majiteľa. „To, čo on zatiaľ prezentoval, čiže športovo-rekreačné zariadenia, korešponduje s týmto naším zámerom."
> 
> Aj ťažba, aj kultúra
> 
> V súčasnosti sa na banskej prevádzke neťaží. „Predpokladáme, že v budúcom roku by sa mala zabezpečiť príprava a obnoviť ťažba," vyjadril sa prednedávnom Ján Sučko, výkonný riaditeľ Magnimexu a.s. Mnohí si však nevedia predstaviť, ako pôjde ťažba a kultúra dokopy. „Oni budú riešiť hlbinnú ťažbu, to znamená, že nebudú ťahať nič navrch. Aj spracovávať sa to bude dole a vyvážať sa bude už len surovina," vysvetľuje Hladký, ktorý tento projekt považuje za veľkú výzvu.
> 
> „V rámci revitalizácie územia by sa možno dali veľké časti tohto areálu využiť na rekreačné a iné účely, aby sa urobil súlad medzi ťažbou, teda využitím magnezitu ako zaujímavej komodity, a priestoru, ktorý tu je. Sú to také spojené nádoby. Myslím si, že to bol dobrý počin, že sa podpísalo memorandum, mesto pochopilo, čo chceme, my mestu chceme pomôcť a takisto chceme využiť fondy z Európskej únie na revitalizáciu územia ako takého," objasnil Sučko.
> 
> Medzinárodná súťaž
> 
> Na projekt premeny bane sa zrejme vypíše medzinárodná súťaž. Zadať ju môže iba majiteľ bane. „My mu môžeme napomáhať iba z formálnej stránky a mesto to môže spolufinancovať. Teoreticky, keby bol ochotný odpredať tú časť alebo ju dlhodobo prenajať, tak môžeme samostatne konať. Kým je to jeho majetok, musíme spolu dobre vychádzať a potom sa dá realizovať to, čo chceme," komentuje tím EHMK. Okolo areálu bane má vlastník pozemky, ktoré potrebuje obhospodáriť. Vzájomná ústretovosť mesta a Magnimexu by mala byť teda výhodná pre obe strany.
> 
> „Bol by som rád, keby to bola medzinárodná súťaž. Vypíšu sa podmienky, lokalitný program, atď. a zverejní sa výzva, na ktorú sa budú prihlasovať. Ja som navrhol zámer, že v rámci konceptu mesta ako EHMK by bolo dobré, keby tá funkcia bola v širšom urbanistickom ponímaní, ale ako to bude reálne vyzerať, či tu bude cesta, tu reštaurácia, tu parkoviská, to je otázka súťaže," povedal nám Hladký, ktorý je okrem práce v tíme EHMK aj architektom.
> 
> Kedysi sa hovorilo aj o tom, že v areáli vznikne amfiteáter, ale tím EHMK túto informáciu nepotvrdil. „Bude tam veľká plocha, kde sa zmestí veľa ľudí a tá budova, kde prichádza lanovka, by sa mala zrekonštruovať. Uvidíme, na akú funkciu, možno zázemie pre umelcov, nejaká kaviareň, sociálne zariadenia. Majiteľ bane chce, aby sa urobila lanovka."
> 
> Mesto dá 128 miliónov Sk
> 
> V neposlednom rade je dôležitá otázka financovania tohto odvážneho projektu. „Neviem, či majiteľ bane má financie alebo má svojich partnerov, ktorí s ním do toho pôjdu. Baňa bude spolufinancovaná investorom a 50% môže čerpať zo štrukturálnych fondov. Mesto prispeje sumou 128 mil. Sk. Pokiaľ to však mesto nebude mať v dlhodobom prenájme alebo vo vlastnom majetku, nemôže na to čerpať fondy. To znamená, že môže participovať inými spôsobmi: cesta, infraštruktúra, môže dotiahnuť sponzorov - je x iných spôsobov, ako sa môže na tom podieľať a projekt spolufinancovať. Podľa mňa by bolo pre mesto výhodnejšie časť areálu odkúpiť. Neviem, či to chce majiteľ odpredať, asi skôr nie," dodáva na záver Michal Hladký z tímu EHMK.
> 
> Oslovili sme aj majiteľa bane, no ten nám ani po dvoch týždňoch na naše otázky neodpovedal. V ďalšej fáze bude vypracovaná štúdia uskutočniteľnosti, v ktorej budú vyčíslené predpokladané náklady, termíny realizácie, spôsoby financovania, plánované kapacity, vzťah k potrebným pozemkom, budovám a podobne. Je však otázne, či tento projekt neovplyvní aj finančná kríza.


Anketa: *Pozdáva sa vám zámer premeny bane Bankov?*


----------



## R1S0

napad dobry,uzemie tiez(lepsie ako dole pod furcou a tahanovcami,kde medzicasom ma stat nejaka alternativna elektraren ci co),avsak ked tam zacnu tazit....... hno:
je jedno ako,bud jedno alebo druhe.

avsak zaraza ma,ze sa o zaujme obnovit tazbu dozvedame teraz, po vyhre v ehmk.hno:


----------



## Joey_T

To čo má byť? Akože titul EHMK pomôže súkromníkovi rozbehať ťažbu? :nuts: Zaujímavo vyznieva to o ťažbe v dole, bez toho, aby sa niečo vynášalo hore. Kde budú vyvážať hlušinu? Ako a kde budú vyvážať magnezit? Asi si niekto nedal dokopy dve a dve.

Ak začnú ťažiť, surovinu bude treba niekde prepravovať. Do bývalej magnezitky pod Ťahanovcami asi nie, keďže sa tam možno raz dočkáme depa regiotram a plynovej elektrárne. Na čo sa má potom opraviť lanovka? Ako turistická atrakcia, priama linka "elektráreň - baňa"? Kde sa bude uskladňovať surovina? Bude nám tu musieť vzniknúť nejaké skladisko magnezitu, taktiež hlušina sa bude musieť niekde vyvážať. Čiže môžeme očakávať desiatky tatroviek priamo v rekreačnej oblasti?


----------



## eMareq

Joey_T said:


> To čo má byť? Akože titul EHMK pomôže súkromníkovi rozbehať ťažbu? :nuts: Zaujímavo vyznieva to o ťažbe v dole, bez toho, aby sa niečo vynášalo hore. Kde budú vyvážať hlušinu? Ako a kde budú vyvážať magnezit? Asi si niekto nedal dokopy dve a dve.


A možno dal. Aj 3+3 dohromady. Ja tomu vravím public-private partnership. 

Nad vývozom hlušiny si ťažkú hlavu možno teraz nikto nerobí.  To príde až potom. Však sa to kdesi vyvezie za mesto v najhoršom prípade.



Joey_T said:


> Ak začnú ťažiť, surovinu bude treba niekde prepravovať. Do bývalej magnezitky pod Ťahanovcami asi nie, keďže sa tam možno raz dočkáme depa regiotram a plynovej elektrárne. Na čo sa má potom opraviť lanovka? Ako turistická atrakcia, priama linka "elektráreň - baňa"? Kde sa bude uskladňovať surovina? Bude nám tu musieť vzniknúť nejaké skladisko magnezitu, taktiež hlušina sa bude musieť niekde vyvážať. Čiže môžeme očakávať desiatky tatroviek priamo v rekreačnej oblasti?


Mňa by veľmi zaujímalo, či majú odbytištia na ten magnezit, alebo ťažba bude symbolická a bude to v rámci jedného z mnohých kultúrnych podujatí "vyťaž si svoju magnezitovú rudu". 

Vyzerá to tak, že to obnovenie bane bude mimo to aj dobrá baňa na ch€chtáky z mestského (pre pár vyvolených samozrejme). Zároveň mi je jasné, kam pôjde ten 128 M Sk úver čo si chce mesto zobrať.


----------



## hasky

S hlusinou by som si starost nerobil, bankov je ako emental, tam je kam navazat. Skor mi starost robi nestabilita podlozia pri razbe a zaroven na povrchu sa zabavajuci ludia, mne to smrdi katastrofou.


----------



## sckesk

hasky said:


> S hlusinou by som si starost nerobil, bankov je ako emental, tam je kam navazat.


Nevie niekto nieco blizsie o tom, ako je vlastne ten Bankov rozvrtany. V akej je to hlbke, kde a ktorymi smermi sa to tiahne, kolko tam uz vytazili a pod.
Tu povrchovu banu vraj uvazovali este pred x-rokmi, ze budu zavazat struskou z USS. No vraj by to trvalo asi 30 rokov.
Kto vie, ako to planuju zabezpecit, aby tam nikto pri tych akciach neskoncil.
Alebo by to mohli zaliat vodou a mali by sme atrakciu, umele horske oko.
Dost sa to tam uz aj tak zmenilo od kedy sa tam prestalo tazit.


----------



## hraby

^^ kamos na banickej mal diplomovku na temu bana bankov, a vravel mi, ze stolne sa tahali smerom na terasu, comu som nexcel ani verit, a ze uz na konci 70-tyx rokov sa robili nejake prieskumne vrty ci sa nenarusa tazbou podlozie a nemoze ovplyvnit statiku budov aj niekolko 100 metrov od konca stolni. ale ta je to uz nejaky ten rok, co mi to vravel. bolo to vazne zaujimave aj napriek tomu, ze o banictve neviem skoro nic. ale kolko toho vytazili a pod. nemam ani tuzku. :cheers:


----------



## sckesk

hraby said:


> ^^ kamos na banickej mal diplomovku na temu bana bankov, a vravel mi, ze stolne sa tahali smerom na terasu, comu som nexcel ani verit,


Tak to som tiez prekvapeny, ze je to aj pod Terasou, myslel som si, ze to bude iba smerom na Jahodnu.




hraby said:


> ale kolko toho vytazili a pod. nemam ani tuzku.


Ani nie kolko vytazili, ale ako velmi je to rozvrtane, to by ma dost zaujimalo. No neviem, ci take nieco (nejaky nakres alebo schemu) najdem v nejakej knihe. Zatial som presiel iba jednu a to som iba prebehol obrazky, ci nieco nenajdem do mojej mapy.

K tej diplomovke sa nevies dostat? Rad by som si to precital.


----------



## Egomaniak

http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/109332_mesto-kosice-zatvorilo-kultur-park


----------



## eMareq

*Predstavili rozpočet EHMK, schválili si platy*



> Dobré platy
> 
> Z rozpočtu (829 848 eur) neziskovej organizácie na rok 2009 je určených na mzdy zamestnancov viac ako 260 000 eur. Podľa výpočtov Korzára z toho vychádza položka 1444 € (43 515 Sk) hrubej mzdy na jedného zamestnanca. To by znamenalo, že v tíme EHMK budú mať viac ako dvojnásobne vyššie platy, ako je podľa štatistických úradov priemerná mesačná mzda v Košickom kraji (640 €, 19 294 Sk).
> 
> Vedúca projektovej skupiny Alena Vachnová však dodala, že v danej položke sú zahrnuté aj mesačné odvody do sociálnej a zdravotnej poisťovne, platené zamestnávateľom, ide teda o celkovú cenu práce. Skutočná mzda však podľa nej bude viac ako 996 € (30 000 Sk).
> 
> Na kultúrne podujatia, propagáciu, reklamu a program je z rozpočtu neziskovej organizácie vyčlenená na tento rok okolo 300 000 eur.
> 
> Tím sa rozšíri
> 
> Na štvrtkovom zasadaní tiež prijali organizačnú štruktúru, nevyhnutnú na fungovanie neziskovky. „V tomto roku predpokladáme nárast zamestnancov zo súčasných ôsmich na 12 až 15. Nezanedbateľnú časť budú tvoriť externí spolupracovníci," uviedla Vachnová.
> 
> Dlhodobou výčitkou smerom na EHMK je aj uzavretosť jeho realizačného tímu. V kuloároch totiž zaznieva kritika, že ide o prepojenie priateľov a známych. Chceli sme preto vedieť, ako konkrétne bude tím postupovať pri výbere nových členov. „Budeme postupovať podľa individuálneho personálneho zaradenia ľudí a podľa toho si zvolíme najvhodnejšiu formu. Budeme postupovať v závislosti od danej pracovnej pozície," odpovedal tím.
> 
> O tom, či budú konkurzy na tieto miesta, je podľa tímu predčasne hovoriť. Ako chce teda tím EHMK zabrániť tomu, aby v očiach verejnosti nepôsobil ako uzavretá skupina? „Momentálne sme na začiatku tvorby tímu, ktorý by sme chceli vystavať z kvalitných ľudí, odborníkov vo svojich oblastiach," dodala Vachnová.


Len tak mimo tohto článku poviem, že Jaurová spolu s Kolarčíkom chceli dať inzerát do svetových novín a následne si pozvať svetoznámych architektov, čo by vypracovali projekt na Kulturpark. Lenže J & K akosi pozabudli, že takíto architekti si za to nechajú dobre zaplatiť a potom na ten projekt platia aj autorské práva. O tomto nikto z "vedenia mesta" nevedel, tak nedošlo k úniku finančných prostriedkov.


----------



## misko

to nemas celkom pravdu. autorske prava vlastnia vzdy autori - ale za ne sa neplati. tie skor zabezpecuju aby majitel nasledne nenarabal s tvojim dielom.
platis len honorar, za ktory dostanes projekt (teda nie autorske prava k projektu ale projekt).
ze si to nechaju dobre zaplatit je relativne. urcite to neurobia zadarmo - na druhu stranu napriklad v lille postavili hlavny objekt pre EHMK holandania - kancelaria NOX. na zaklade sutaze, ktora bola - aj na nase pomery honorovana len priemerne...


----------



## eMareq

misko said:


> to nemas celkom pravdu. autorske prava vlastnia vzdy autori - ale za ne sa neplati. tie skor zabezpecuju aby majitel nasledne nenarabal s tvojim dielom.
> platis len honorar, za ktory dostanes projekt (teda nie autorske prava k projektu ale projekt).
> ze si to nechaju dobre zaplatit je relativne. urcite to neurobia zadarmo - na druhu stranu napriklad v lille postavili hlavny objekt pre EHMK holandania - kancelaria NOX. na zaklade sutaze, ktora bola - aj na nase pomery honorovana len priemerne...


Tá časť vety (uznávam, nejednoznačná):


> ...potom na ten projekt platia aj autorské práva...


Sa netýka platenia ako finančného plnenia. Skôr som upozorňoval na to, že zase sa čosi robilo v pozadí a potom by prišli faktúry.


----------



## eMareq

*Trebuľa: "Sprivatizovaný" projekt EHMK kašle na KSK!*


----------



## Kvietok

veteran said:


> ^^ A co s projektmi EHMK. Projekt amfiteátra vraj padol a aj ten "meteorit" za múzeom asi nebude (keďže tam prebieha reko)


no to teda dufam...Aj ked samotna rekon. muzea nieje ziadnou zarukou, boh vie ci by to do 2013 vobec stihli, ked zatial neexistuje ani len ziaden realny projekt. Na meteore sa mal podielat aj KSK, no kedze sa Trebula citi nedoceneny ze ho a jeho KSK Knapik do EHMK dostatocne nezapaja, mozno od toho upustia. 
Ak by som mal povedat moje priority v ramci EHMK, na 1. miesto by som dal kvalitnu revitalizaciu industrialnych stavieb, kasarni a skladov a ich premenu na kulturne mestecko. Dalej pod hlavickou kultury nieco v centre co by sekundarne sluzilo ako turisticke lakadlo. Vymenniky a pod. by som kvoli nedostatku penez znacne okresal ... 
Nakoniec by som sa ani moc necudoval, ked sa v roku 2013 dockame dvoch zrekonstruovanych vymennikov, par vlajociek EHMK...


----------



## veteran

^^ To hej, ale ked niekto pred tristvrte rokom povedal, ze EHMK je zbytocne vyhadzovanie penazi na vynemmiky a ze to ne(m)dopadne dobre, tak ho tu pomaly ukamenovali...

Tak co, mam ponechat spominane projekty vo Full Summary?


----------



## Kvietok

veteran said:


> ^^ To hej, ale ked niekto pred tristvrte rokom povedal, ze EHMK je zbytocne vyhadzovanie penazi na vynemmiky a ze to ne(m)dopadne dobre, tak ho tu pomaly ukamenovali...
> 
> Tak co, mam ponechat spominane projekty vo Full Summary?


Amfik mozes skrtnut....aj ked ma tak napada, zriadit v ramci Full sumary kolonku never realized projects...


----------



## veteran

Kvietok said:


> Amfik mozes skrtnut....aj ked ma tak napada, zriadit v ramci Full sumary kolonku never realized projects...


To je podla mna vhodne pre novy thread. Myslim, ze by sa tam presunula vacsina projektov z Full Summary.


----------



## Egomaniak

Kvietok said:


> Amfik mozes skrtnut....aj ked ma tak napada, zriadit v ramci Full sumary kolonku never realized projects...


alebo by sa to mohlo volat "o.eb projects"


----------



## eMareq

*Terasania chcú bábkové divadlo*



> „Sme hrdí, že sme vyhrali titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK), len či budú na všetku parádu peniaze. Dúfame, že nám titul neodoberú a že svoje víťazstvo v roku 2013 obhájime"... Aj takéto odpovede dostávali komunitní pracovníci počas dotazníkového prieskumu, ktorý sa od začiatku marca realizuje v rámci projektu Spots- Kultúrne body okraja v Mestskej časti Západ.
> 
> Úlohou štyroch komunitných pracovníkov a troch dobrovoľníkov je zistiť, či obyvatelia vedia, že Košice získali na rok 2013 titul EHMK. U terasanov tiež zisťujú, aké aktivity im na sídlisku chýbajú, ako chcú tráviť voľný čas, ale najmä to, čo by sa podľa nich malo diať v objekte výmenníkov a či sú ochotní zapojiť sa do organizovania voľnočasových aktivít vo svojej komunite.
> 
> Odpovedalo 288 Terasanov
> 
> „V priebehu troch týždňov bolo oslovených 362 obyvateľov ulíc Obrody, Brigádnická, Ružínska, Muškátová, Trieda SNP, Slobody. Najmladšia účastníčka mala 11 rokov a najstarší účastník 89 rokov. Z celkového počtu oslovených odpovedalo na naše otázky 228 obyvateľov čo predstavuje 63 % opýtaných. Približne 12 % opýtaných sú tzv. „ aktivisti", teda obyvatelia, ktorí sa chcú do vymýšľania, organizovania podujatí, plánovania úpravy okolia výmenníka aktívne zapojiť," povedala nám o prebiehajúcom prieskume Blanka Berkyová, šéfka Centra komunitného rozvoja.
> 
> Čo chcú vo výmenníkoch?
> 
> Z prieskumu je zatiaľ najväčší záujem o amatérske bábkové divadlo, výstavy, prednášky o záhradkárčení, zdravej výžive, športové súťaže. „Niektorí z opýtaných by chceli na sídlisku legálnu stenu pre sprejerov, cvičiť tai-chi, šachový krúžok," hovorí Berkyová.
> 
> Mutafov: Radšej kino Družba
> 
> Starosta Mestskej časti Západ na našu otázku, či víta premenu výmenníkov a či majú budúcnosť odpovedal: „Je to zložitá otázka, lebo najprv treba zreparovať a potom nastoliť zmysluplnú činnosť. Na hodnotenie necháme pol roka. No ja vám odpoviem otázkou: Prečo nevyužijeme v úplnom rozsahu kino Družba napríklad ako multifunkčné zariadenie? Má 20 metrové pódium a priestor pre 500 ľudí," hovorí Mutafov. Rekonštrukcia Družby by vyšla asi 50 000 eur (1 500 000 Sk).
> 
> Projekt SPOTs Kultúrne body okraja je súčasťou projektu Interface 2013, s ktorým Košice pre rok 2013 získali titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry. Za ciele si dáva najmä decentralizovať kultúru zo stredu mesta do okrajových a obytných častí a rekonštruovať objekty výmenníkových staníc. Doterajšie finančné prostriedky vynaložené na realizáciu dotazníkového prieskumu predstavujú sumu 592 eur a ďalších 517 eur stálo vzdelávanie pracovníkov, ktorí sú zamestnancami mestskej neziskovky Košice 2013.
> 
> * * *
> 
> ČO SA CHYSTÁ
> 
> - V tomto roku sa uskutoční premena jedného tzv. ružového výmenníka na Ul. Obrody s rozpočtom 3 milióny Sk
> 
> - Ďalší na Brigádnickej ulici príde na rad neskôr.
> 
> - Do roku 2013 sa plánuje so 7 výmenníkmi a investíciou 630 684 eur (19 miliónov Sk).
> 
> - Mesto v nich počíta s 30 zorganizovanými podujatiami za rok, pričom priemerná návštevnosť podujatia je odhadovaná na 40 ľudí.


Veď bábkove divadlo tu už máme a gašparko je Knapík. 

*POZNÁMKA - Keby hlúposť kvitla...*



> Som nadšená, akej zmysluplnej činnosti sa venujú komunitní pracovníci mesta. Neúnavne, už tri týždne, chodia po Terase a pýtajú sa ľudí, či vedia, že Košice budú Európskym mestom kultúry a čo by chceli robiť vo voľnom čase napríklad v terajšom výmenníku.
> 
> Tak veru tak. Sedem ľudí už tri týždne chodí po najľudnatejšej mestskej časti Košíc. Sedem pracovitých včielok za ten kratučký čas oslovilo až 362 ľudí. A predstavte si tých bezohľadných Terasanov, odpovedať na otázky chcelo iba 228 z nich. Pre poriadok, najmladší mal 11, najstarší 89 rokov.
> 
> Tak si to pekne porátajme, aby sme vedeli, o akom zázraku to včera informovali na tlačovej besede verejnosť.
> 
> Za pracovný týždeň oslovili v priemere 120,6 ľudí, denne 24,1 človeka a keďže chodia siedmi, každá komunitná včielka za deň zmákla priemerne 3,4 Terasana, aby ho poriadne vyzvŕtala. Pokecať s troma ľuďmi za jeden deň to musí riadna drina. Najmä ak ide o také závažné témy. A veru odpovede sú dych vyrážajúce, jeden by chcel cvičiť tai-či, iný hrať na klavíri v parku, najviac ľudí má záujem o amatérske bábkové divadlo. A najmä nie sú zbytočné, všakáno.
> 
> Na Terase žije 40-tisíc obyvateľov. Až 288 odpovedalo, takže názory necelého jedného percenta musíme brať vážne a trúbiť ich do sveta. Dať na to peniaze a sedem ľudí. Lebo na košickej radnici nie je kríza, ale Haliganda. A čím väčšia hlúposť, tým väčšiu vážnosť jej pripisujú.
> 
> Keď predávajú 50 hektárov lesov zo dňa na deň, tlačovku nezvolajú. Keď sedem komunitných pracovníkov, ktorí boli kedysi mimochodom prijímaní na pomoc do nelegálnych osád a na Lunik IX, aby tamojších ľudí učili základným návykom, teraz rajzuje po Terase a zabíja čas, zvolávajú média. Však ide o prioritu európskeho významu.
> 
> Jeden blbý výmenník na sídlisku, kde niet miest na parkovanie, športovanie a pod nosom chátra bývalé kino Družba. Do roka sa v ňom ráta s 30 podujatiami s návštevnosťou 40 ľudí. Aby sme pochopili význam skvelého nápadu, pripomeniem, že rok má 365 dní a Terasa 40-tisíc obyvateľov.
> 
> Držme si palce, priatelia, projekt EHMK ešte len začína...


Tunajšieho magistrátu sa predsa kríza netýka.


----------



## metropoly_sk

*nove logo EHMK*

http://www.metropoly.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=248&Itemid=123


----------



## tuomas666

metropoly_sk said:


> http://www.metropoly.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=248&Itemid=123


tak to je vsetko naco sme sa zatial zmohli - zmena loga...gratulujem:nuts:


----------



## Egomaniak

mne sa myslienka s kinom druzba vlastne uz s byvalym kinom pozdava viac ako vymenik.aspon teda to nejake amaterske divadlo alebo nejake predstavenia pre vacsi pocet divakov robit v tychto priestoroch.apropo vo vymenikoch by som zriadil nejake umelecke dielne/ateliere pre rozne vekove kategorie...


----------



## tuomas666

kino druzba je pekna originalna stavba, urcite si este zasluzi nejaku buducnost


----------



## Kvietok

Nj, okrem ineho si tam viem predstavit aj nejake divadlo ....


----------



## eMareq

*Šéfka neziskovky Košice 2013 má od mesta mesačne 2 500 eur*

Je mi úprimne ľúto, že súdružka Jaurová má tak hlboko podštandardný plat. Iste, zaslúži si predsa viac, veď aj náš babrácky "manažér" mesta tak riekol. Ten čo si nechal zmraziť plat... Vodiči MHD utekajú kvôli zlým pracovným a platovým podmienkam. Na nich sa prostriedky nikdy nenašli, len museli stále držať hubu a krok a donekonečna počúvať ako mesto "nemá" a ako prídu Ukrajinci, Rumuni, Bulhari. Neprišli a ani nikdy neprídu.

Premenujte tú organizáciu na Privilégium. Podobnosť s organizáciou tety Vierky je čisto náhodná.


----------



## misko

prepac, ale to je blud. co ma jej plat s platom sofera mhd?
kazdopadne, idealne by bolo hodit tam plat tak 700€ a cakat, ze na tuto poziciu pride pracovat spickovy manazer v oblasti kultury...

cisto slovenske zmyslanie.


----------



## potkanX

co trepes, treba jej z platu zobrat 1500 ecek a rozdelit to vsetkym vodicom, kazdemu pekne po 27c


----------



## eMareq

misko said:


> prepac, ale to je blud. co ma jej plat s platom sofera mhd?
> kazdopadne, idealne by bolo hodit tam plat tak 700€ a cakat, ze na tuto poziciu pride pracovat spickovy manazer v oblasti kultury...


Zase si si vyselektoval to čo si si vyselektovať potreboval a patrične prispôsobil. Nie plat jedného a druhého nemá nič spoločné. Ide tu totiž o "efektívne" míňanie prostriedkov s posvätením babráka Knapíka. Pre jedných nemáme (a donekonečna im prizvukujeme ako musia vydržať), ale pre druhých rozdávame priehrštím (a ešte si sťažujú, že majú podhodnotený plat za nič). Ľudia pracujúci pre verejný sektor sú síce dobre platení, ale odtrhnutí od reality. Vsjo jasno? Či si sa ešte neprebral?



> cisto slovenske zmyslanie.


 :lol:


----------



## Kvietok

eMareq said:


> Zase si si vyselektoval to čo si si vyselektovať potreboval a patrične prispôsobil. Nie plat jedného a druhého nemá nič spoločné. Ide tu totiž o "efektívne" míňanie prostriedkov s posvätením babráka Knapíka. Pre jedných nemáme (a donekonečna im prizvukujeme ako musia vydržať), ale pre druhých rozdávame priehrštím (a ešte si sťažujú, že majú podhodnotený plat za nič). Ľudia pracujúci pre verejný sektor sú síce dobre platení, ale odtrhnutí od reality. Vsjo jasno? Či si sa ešte neprebral?
> 
> :lol:


Platy vodicov sme prednedavnom rozeberali v threade Public Transport a ako si tak pamatam, velka vacsina sa zhodla na tom, ze sa vodici DPMK platovo az tak zle nemaju. (vzhladom na pozadovane vzdelanie atd.) Takze cele to porovnavanie minania prostriedkov NA MZDY VODICOV/JAUROVEJ je podla mna zle.
Ci sa ti to paci, alebo nie EHMK je velky Europsky projekt. Ked sa nan Kosice dali, nemozu pocitat s Kosickou urovnou vydavkov a platov ... Nakolko bude jej praca "europska" a plat zodpovedajuci sa bohuzial uvidi az neskor.


----------



## eMareq

Kvietok said:


> Platy vodicov sme prednedavnom rozeberali v threade Public Transport a ako si tak pamatam, velka vacsina sa zhodla na tom, ze sa vodici DPMK platovo az tak zle nemaju. (vzhladom na pozadovane vzdelanie atd.) Takze cele to porovnavanie minania prostriedkov NA MZDY VODICOV/JAUROVEJ je podla mna zle.
> Ci sa ti to paci, alebo nie EHMK je velky Europsky projekt. Ked sa nan Kosice dali, nemozu pocitat s Kosickou urovnou vydavkov a platov ... Nakolko bude jej praca "europska" a plat zodpovedajuci sa bohuzial uvidi az neskor.


Že ste sa Vy tam zhodli, neznamená, že to teraz budeme brať ako niečo čo je sväté. Čo takto sa spýtať ich priamo? Svet sa netočí len okolo výplatnej pásky (uznávam), ja som tam vypisoval aj ďalšie veci, ako sa mesto o nich "stará".

Za jeden "podhodnotený" ročný plat súdružky Jaurovej, ktorá NIČ NEVYTVORILA, by sa dalo postaviť jedno pekné sociálne zázemie pre vodičov. Vieš aby si mali kde ruky umyť, mali sa kde vymočiť a nechodili robiť potrebu kdesi do trávy či o najbližší strom, alebo stĺp, kde sa najesť, zložiť, oddýchnuť pred ďalším kolom.

A len tak pre tvoje pripomenutie, mestu bude chýbať do konca roka 700 miliónov korún kvôli kríze (osobne si myslím, že to bude ešte viac, môj odhad je 800 miliónov). A kríza sa nekončí 31.12.2009 a 1.1.2010 bude nám sveta žiť. Nikto nevie ako sa situácia vyvinie, a zatiaľ sa rozpočet mesta úspešne scvrkáva. Bude sa menej svietiť, menej čistiť mesto no a ktovie čo ešte.

Ale nevadí, súdružka Jaurová bude naďalej poberať "podhodnotený" plat 2.500 € s posvätením babráka Knapíka so zmrazeným platom. Na to sa vždy nájde. V čase finančnej krízy vyhrať EHMK a pritom vieme, že rozpočet mesta už javí známky kolapsu je fakt úžasné. Síce sa tu zriaďujú "komisie", ktoré, ale v riešení tápu.

A do toho ešte nehorázne rozprávať do novín o "podhodnotených" platoch je fakt urážka každého slušného občana tohto mesta. To chce fakt silný žalúdok.uke:


----------



## zepp

s tým podhodnotenym platom suhlasim. ako moze niekteto taketo slova pustit do novin, to ja nechapem... ale k platom vodicov. asi by sa trebalo zamysliet nad tym, aka je uroven vzdelania tychto ludi... vysokoskolsky vzdelany clovek zriedka kedy robi vodica mhd (a ak ano, tak to same o sebe o niecom svedci, alebo je to az taky velky zanietenec?!). nad vyskou platu , podmienkami pri praci a kvalitou zamestnania sa trebalo zamyslat trochu skor, ked mili vodici sedeli (resp. nesedeli) na svojich cnostnych ritiach v skole. ako moze niekto pozadovat taku uroven platu, na ktoru nema... nech sa páni za volantom pozru do skol na ucitelov, ci pracovnikov verejnej spravy. tito vysokoskolsky vzdelani ludia su na priblizne rovnakej platovej urovni ako ti, s vyucnym listom, v lepsom pripade s maturitou... o chvilu bude vyhlasena strajkova pohotovost, lebo predavacky, pardon predajkyne, kadernicky (vlasove stailistky) , alebo tety upratovacky (po novom podlahove kozmeticky) si dupnu a odmietnu pracovat za danych podmienok... lenze oni su zatial ticho, zatial co vodici ,ktori su na tej istej urovni veselo otvaraju svoje hladne papulky... to ma dostat kazdy smetiar ku kosu chemicky zachod , aby chúďa nemusel robit potrebu o strom?! samozrejme, dve-tri umyvadielka k tomu by neboli na skodu... (dobre no, toto bol extrem). myslim si, ze podmienky niesu az take zle, ved napr na obratisku pri oc vazec je dispecing v ktorom sa jedno umyvadlo urcite najde. a k tym prestavkam. priznam sa, nechapem ich vyznam... co to je nejaky cirkus mhd , ci ako?? oddychnut pred kazdym kolom... tak to aj potom vyzera cele dpmk... uz viem kde je pan vodic ,ked mi meska autobus 5-10-15 (ano 15) minut... vylehuje na sedadle svojho tatosa... 8 hodinova pracovna zmena a k nej jedna polhodinova prestavka na obed, toaletu a umytie ruk je podla mna az az... (ale samozrejme, ak 60 rocny ,nervozny vodic nedokaze udrzat moc, pokojne nech si urobi prestavku pri kazdom dube)

mozno je tento prispevok trochu viac od veci, urcite nie je k teme (,ktora by si zasluzila viac pozornosti a nie len hadky a zabo-mysie vojny), ale jednoducho mi to nedalo... hno: (aj ked som to prehnal)...


----------



## tuomas666

^^husteee
myslim ze kazdy by mal mat v praci vytvorene solidne podmienky, pretoze s ohrnutym nosom sa nepracuje lahko. predpokladam ze emareq vie o com hovori co sa DPMK tyka. vodici pracuju vlastne cely den v premavke, maju zodpovednost za cestujucich, vozidlo, pracuju s ludmi a s peniazmi. podla mna dost stresove zamestnanie. patrilo by sa to nejak adekvatne ohodnotit ked je rec o plate, ale aj vytvorit vhodne podmienky pre pracu.
som teda len zvedavy co dokaze niekto kto zarobi 75litrov za mesiac, ci to nebudu vyhodene prachy. lebo zatial som nic pozitivne ohladom EHMK nepocul. okolo kasarni boli nejake spory a neviem zatial o tom zeby sa daco zacalo robit s banou bankov. aby to nakoniec nedopadlo ako s MS2011 v hokeji ze sa to ledva stihne (ked sa to stihne) a mozno ani nebude vsetko dotiahnutne dokonca


----------



## eMareq

Milý Zepp, máš veľmi jednoduché a skreslené videnie sveta (vysvetlím v PM).

Jaurová "zvíťazila" bez výberového konania, tak isto ako EHMKolarčík (ten dostal flek riaditeľa magistrátu, lebo si to tiež "zaslúžil"). Jaurová doteraz NIČ nevyprodukovala a ešte si drzo sťažuje na "podštandardný" plat, na ktorý sa jej rovnako "podštandardne" skladáme MY! A Knapík kde berie tú drzosť, písať o tom, že ona si zaslúži? On si zaslúži "zmrazených" 4.526 € mesačne?
Za vyhlasovanie pamätníkov?
Za vyhlasovanie najlepších kaviarničiek?
Za fotografovanie sa s Jakubiskom?
Za držanie šampanského?
Za prijatie hokejistov?
Za rozdávanie narcisov na Hlavnej?
Za účasť na otvorení DŽ Katka?
Za podhodnotené predaje mestkého majetku?
Za stráženie svojho domu políciou keď si užíval dovolenky?
Za riadenie dopravákov aby odmontovali dopravné značky keď bol na TUKE, lebo tam bol zákaz parkovania!?
Alebo za to, že ako manažér mesta úspešne *ZLYHAL* na celej čiare?

Za čo si ich zaslúži on aj ona???


----------



## misko

1. by som ocenil, keby si ju nenazyval sudruzka jaurova - ja osobne to povazujem za urazku. nechapem, co ma so sudruhovanim.
2. splietas stale dohromady dve na tri. vodici su podhodnoteni. suhlasim, aj ucitelia. aj sestricky. kazdy v tomto state. a pomer toho, ako su podhodnoteni napriklad ucitelia voci soferom je neporovnatelny. ucitel berie menej ako ten vodic, hoci potrebuje OVELA vyssiu kvalifikaciu.

takze k EHMK
3. neviem co pusta do medii, ale jej plat je na spodnej urovni toho, co taky post moze vydat. ver, ze ona by si dokazala zarobit viac. (kym prisla do kosic, bola riaditeľka národnej kancelárie európskeho grantového programu Kultúra (2007-2013) - Kultúrny kontaktný bod; cize platena s penazi EU podla tabuliek a vseci vieme, aky maju eurouradnici plat)

preco cakas, ze kvalitny ludia budu robit zadarmo? vodic dpmk mozno je tazsia praca ako riaditel kosickej tatrabanky, ale pochybujem, ze ten clovek bere menej ako 4000€. ale nepredpokladam, ze TB ho prepusti a najme na jeho miesto vodica z DPMK...

a k tomu, ze nic neurobila - kampan pred jej prichodom a po jej prichode do kosic su ako noc a den. na zaciatku to bolo smiesne, odkedy prisla sa to zacalo dat brat vazne. ako vies hlasovanie bolo velmi tesne - vzhladom na jej skusenosti (rozhladenost, kontakty, etc.) predpokladam, ze bez nej by sme titul neziskali.

viem, ze ty by si bol radsej, keby sme titul EHMK neziskali, ale tak to je. kosice maju velku sancu sa stat z mesta panelakov a priemyslu kulturnym centrom regionu. presov o taku sancu prisiel...

vlastne mi to pride skoda vysvetlovat. ty nechces pocut a pocuvat. je jednoduche len kydat dookola, ale nieco ukazat je tazsie.


----------



## eMareq

misko said:


> takze k EHMK
> 3. neviem co pusta do medii, ale jej plat je na spodnej urovni toho, co taky post moze vydat. ver, ze ona by si dokazala zarobit viac. (kym prisla do kosic, bola riaditeľka národnej kancelárie európskeho grantového programu Kultúra (2007-2013) - Kultúrny kontaktný bod; cize platena s penazi EU podla tabuliek a vseci vieme, aky maju eurouradnici plat)
> 
> preco cakas, ze kvalitny ludia budu robit zadarmo? vodic dpmk mozno je tazsia praca ako riaditel kosickej tatrabanky, ale pochybujem, ze ten clovek bere menej ako 4000€. ale nepredpokladam, ze TB ho prepusti a najme na jeho miesto vodica z DPMK...
> 
> a k tomu, ze nic neurobila - kampan pred jej prichodom a po jej prichode do kosic su ako noc a den. na zaciatku to bolo smiesne, odkedy prisla sa to zacalo dat brat vazne. ako vies hlasovanie bolo velmi tesne - vzhladom na jej skusenosti (rozhladenost, kontakty, etc.) predpokladam, ze bez nej by sme titul neziskali.
> 
> viem, ze ty by si bol radsej, keby sme titul EHMK neziskali, ale tak to je. kosice maju velku sancu sa stat z mesta panelakov a priemyslu kulturnym centrom regionu. presov o taku sancu prisiel...
> 
> vlastne mi to pride skoda vysvetlovat. ty nechces pocut a pocuvat. je jednoduche len kydat dookola, ale nieco ukazat je tazsie.


Každý Ti povie, že sa z toho črtá súkromný biznis istých straníckych štruktúr v tomto meste (zabalený do rúška kultúry). A my ako plebs dostaneme obhryzenú kosť, aby sa nepovedalo.

Nečakám, že bude robiť Jaurová zadarmo, ale jej reči o podhodnotenom štandarde sú urážkou každého slušného občana tohto mesta. *My sa jej na ten "podhodnotený" štandard totiž skladáme.* *To sú naše peniaze!* *Nie Knapíkove ani nikoho iného!* On by ich mal čo najrozumnejšie spravovať. Ale čo si má súdny človek myslieť o tomto skrachovancovi, čo si nechal "zmraziť" plat? Tie ostatné mestá boli v akosi inej ekonomickej situácii aby si mohli dovoliť platiť 500 až 1000 € DENNE!

Nezaujíma ma nejaká kampaň, ale čo reálne urobila. Začo dostáva tých "podhodnotených" 2.500 €! Kde sú výsledky? A to nevravím, že tam bola *dosadená bez výberového konania*, tak isto ako Kolarčík, keď dostal flek riaditeľa magistrátu.

Veď vlastne tebe korupčné správanie tunajšej samosprávy nevadí. (Lumtzer, Čuňo, Vozárik, Franková, Laskovský, Cengel, Olejník, protežanstvo KDHakov v mestských podnikoch, bez výberových konaní a ich sťahovanie na magistrát - lebo treba kamošov, rodinu a straníkov výhodne zamestnať).

Za 20 rokov od novembra 89 nebola tunajšia samospráva schopná nič hodnotné vyprodukovať, naopak prostriedky prežrať pre seba a svojich kamošov! A prežerie ich znova, lebo na to bude vhodná príležitosť a dlho žiadna iná nebude. Také miesta, ktoré by boli vhodné na *naozajstnú* kultúru chátrajú a namiesto toho sa vymýšľajú absolútne nevkusné (megalomanské) projekty. Som presvedčený, že Anička bude aj v roku 2013 chátrať. Že tu bude strašiť magnezitka pri vstupe do mesta a obrie kasárne pri centre mesta budú nemou výčitkou tunajšej neschopnosti samosprávy.

Nemal by som nič proti EHMK, keby tie prachy boli vynaložené účelne. Nie tak, že nám Knapík a jeho chronta nadiktuje čo bude kultúra, lebo ONI to tak chcú. Tu totiž komunikácia s obyvateľmi NEEXISTUJE! Čo by vlastne z tej kultúry chceli, čo si pod ňou predstavujú. Existuje len čosi na papieri a Vy sa podľa toho zariaďte ako chcete, aj tak to inak nebude.

Ale z cudziny je to tu ďaleko. Ty tu nežiješ, nebývaš a nevidíš čo sa tu deje a kam to smeruje, ale sem tam sa tu zastavíš a okukáš siluety žeriavov a ideš naspäť preč... Ja sa Ti ani nedivím, že máš potom tak skreslené a jednoduché videnie tunajšieho sveta.

*Hlavným mestom Európy už totiž dávno sme, ale v oblasti korupcie a nezáujmu vedenia mesta a mestských častí o rozvoj mesta, ale o vlastný profit. A ten je najvyšší pri súčasnom stave.*

Kultúra môj milý priateľ Miško sa začína od kultúry samosprávy - ako jedná s občanmi, či robí transparentne a či jej záleží, aby sa tu ľuďom oplatilo žiť. A to žiadne EHMK nespraví ani tomu nenapomôže! A kydať budem naďalej, aby sa tu niektorým otvorili oči.


----------



## Egomaniak

eMareq said:


> *Hlavným mestom Európy už totiž dávno sme, ale v oblasti korupcie a nezáujmu vedenia mesta a mestských častí o rozvoj mesta...*
> 
> Kultúra sa začína od kultúry samosprávy - ako jedná s občanmi, či robí transparentne a či jej záleží, aby sa tu ľuďom oplatilo žiť. A to žiadne EHMK nespraví ani tomu nenapomôže! A kydať budem naďalej, aby sa tu niektorým otvorili oči.


tak s týmto mozem len 100%-ne suhlasit:yes:


----------



## eMareq

*Neštátne kultúrne centrum Kasárne KultúrPark-výzva na predkladanie ponúk*

Pokus o reparát?


----------



## eMareq

sckesk said:


> V júni Košičania zažijú prvý raz festival Použi mesto


*EHMK: Košičania použijú mesto*



> Use the city (Použi mesto). S týmto sloganom Košice vyhrali titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK) 2013. A to je aj názov trojdňového festivalu, ktorý na jún pripravil tím EHMK. Jeho pilotný ročník zažijú východniari už o dva týždne.


Pre EHMK kríza neplatí... Veď aj načo. V potápajúcom sa Titaniku tiež hrala na najvyššej palube hudba.

Už som to tu raz dával (nieje to smiešne)










Use the city! A policajtov nikde.


----------



## mikael77

^^ toto najdes v kazdom meste v kazdej dedine na celom svete...preco si myslis, ze kosice su nejaka vynimka?


----------



## Kvietok

^^ suhlasim. Ked som vsak cital heslo "Use the City" prvy krat, napadlo ma nieco v podobnom duchu. 
Ako vsak poznam Mareqa, pri tejto fotke si to skratka nemohol odpustit ....


----------



## eMareq

mikael + Kvietok - páči sa mi ako to všetko obkecáte, zabagatelizujete.  Veď nič sa nedeje, robia to aj inde. :banana: 

Mne skôr vadí, že sa tu hráme na čosi čo nie sme. Pritom je to viditeľné aj bez tej fotky (ktorú som si mohol odpustiť).


----------



## mikael77

eMareq said:


> mikael + Kvietok - páči sa mi ako to všetko obkecáte, zabagatelizujete.  Veď nič sa nedeje, robia to aj inde. :banana:
> 
> Mne skôr vadí, že sa tu hráme na čosi čo nie sme. Pritom je to viditeľné aj bez tej fotky (ktorú som si mohol odpustiť).


no ja som reagoval len na tu fotku... neviem o akom bagatelizovani a obkecavani hovoris...

aspon pridam svoj nazor na EHMK ked uz odpisujem na somariny 
vo vseobecnosti som za EHMK aj za sucasnej financnej situacii, len sa mi nepaci akym sposobom sa to robi (resp nerobi) .. zatial nevidim ziadne vysledky


----------



## eMareq

mikael77 said:


> no ja som reagoval len na tu fotku... neviem o akom bagatelizovani a obkecavani hovoris...


Veď ty si tu narafal tie tri fotky s komentárom:



> toto najdes v kazdom meste v kazdej dedine na celom svete...preco si myslis, ze kosice su nejaka vynimka?


To nieje obkecanie a bagatelizácia? (Sa to robí aj inde...)



mikael77 said:


> aspon pridam svoj nazor na EHMK ked uz odpisujem na somariny


Ďakujem. 



mikael77 said:


> vo vseobecnosti som za EHMK aj za sucasnej financnej situacii, len sa mi nepaci akym sposobom sa to robi (resp nerobi) .. zatial nevidim ziadne vysledky


No veď sa ich ani tak skoro nedočkáš.  Nie sú tu na to ľudia. Vieš, ide o to, kto sa skôr nabalí pod dojmom tej akože kultúry. Spriaznené firmy v podobe hladných krkov predsa čakajú!  :banana:

Use the city! Pardon, use the money from citizens like you want! :banana:


----------



## mikael77

ten obrazok co si postol som nebral ako to hlavne co si chcel povedat...len ako pokus skreslenie informacii o kulture v kosiciach... a to, ze som povedal, ze sa to robi vsade (nie inde) uznavam mozno znie ako bagatelizmus...ale skor to ber ako realitu a mozes byvat v najkulturnejsom meste stale ti niekto da pricinu uverejnit taku fotku
(este pre vysvetlenie... zda sa mi, ze len na Slovensku a aj v Cechach, ludia radi prezentuju pred svetom len tie zle stranky, kdezto ludia v ostatnych krajinach ich radi maskuju..)

co sa tyka tych somarin ...dakovat nemusis... cikajuci somrak  si krajsie pomenovanie ako somarina nezasluzi (nerad vypisujem vulgarizmy)


a teraz k podstate veci 
neverim, ze by sa v kosiciach nenasli schopni ludia robit na tomto projekte.. ale vies ako to je, schopni ludia si pytaju aj peniaze (pokial som dobre cital predosle prispevky, nie kazdemu sa paci, ze ti ludia dostanu nadpriemerne platy) 

ci sa na tom nabaluju spriaznene firmy alebo ini ludia... naozaj to vies aj nejako dokazat? lebo frflem aj ja ked vidim co sa okolo toho deje... ale naozaj by ma zaujimalo, ci za tym stoja nejake skutocne nekale praktiky... napr. niekto dostane nejaku proviziu za nieco co nespravil alebo to bolo predrazene a pod...

ja zatial fandim tomuto projektu, pretoze za poslednu dobu (tak to vyzera, ze pocas doby knapikovania) kultura z mesta mizne... (a cikajuci somrak s tym nema vela spolocneho) - skor sa mi zda, ze chybaju peniaze ci uz pre kniznice, galerie, ... kedze magistrat mesta sa takmer zdvojnasobil... 
takze radsej by som to smeroval tymto smerom .. chapeme sa?


----------



## eMareq

mikael77 said:


> a teraz k podstate veci
> neverim, ze by sa v kosiciach nenasli schopni ludia robit na tomto projekte.. ale vies ako to je, schopni ludia si pytaju aj peniaze (pokial som dobre cital predosle prispevky, nie kazdemu sa paci, ze ti ludia dostanu nadpriemerne platy)


Schopní by sa našli, lenže sú tu isté záujmy riadené stranami, kde Tí ľudia nemôžu vyniknúť, lebo musia počúvať to čo im nadiktuje centrála (boli by veľmi rýchlo vymenení za ochotnejších).



mikael77 said:


> ci sa na tom nabaluju spriaznene firmy alebo ini ludia... naozaj to vies aj nejako dokazat? lebo frflem aj ja ked vidim co sa okolo toho deje... ale naozaj by ma zaujimalo, ci za tym stoja nejake skutocne nekale praktiky... napr. niekto dostane nejaku proviziu za nieco co nespravil alebo to bolo predrazene a pod...


Pozri, prečo kraj zvažoval odstúpenie od tohto cirkusu? Asi je každému jasné, že tu ide o *prachy, prachy a ešte raz prachy* a o to, ako sa "prerozdelia", ale najmä *KTO* ich bude prerozdeľovat (a komu?). Toto je jablko sváru. A tu sa mesto s krajom hašterí. Je to očividné. Veď ide o pekný balík €, z ktorého by si niekto rád urval aj čosi mimo. V prvom rade ide o tie prachy a až potom o nejaké kultúrne vyžitie. Som presvedčený, že tesne pred príchodom € sa narýchlo založia firmy, ktoré budú nejak personálne prepojené s vedením mesta a tam sa bude "rozdeľovať".



mikael77 said:


> ja zatial fandim tomuto projektu, pretoze za poslednu dobu (tak to vyzera, ze pocas doby knapikovania) kultura z mesta mizne... (a cikajuci somrak s tym nema vela spolocneho) - skor sa mi zda, ze chybaju peniaze ci uz pre kniznice, galerie, ... kedze magistrat mesta sa takmer zdvojnasobil...
> takze radsej by som to smeroval tymto smerom .. chapeme sa?


Aj ja by som fandil, lenže tu sa *všetko stavilo len na jednu kartu a to je iba EHMK a zvyšok nás netrápi*, lebo to vraj môže počkať (to je to čo spomínaš aj Ty


> kultura z mesta mizne...


). A čo potom? A čo vlastne teraz? Ja nežijem v inej dimenzii ako sa nám tu snaží niekto nahovoriť. Sú tu rôzne problémy, ktoré mi vadia a aj na ne upozorňujem, ale tam hore sa tvária, že vlastne nie sú (lebo ich nie sú ochotní pomenovať a tobôž riešiť). Tie sa však pozlátkom menom EHMK nestratia, naviac sa budú nabaľovať. Lenže ich riešenie už bude stáť omnoho viac finančných prostriedkov ako dnes a či na ne vôbec budeme mať?

Nemal by som absolútne nič proti, lenže tu je *len EHMK a zvyšok máme v (_|_)*, veď to nejako vydržíte, alebo robte si čo chcete. A s tým ja nesúhlasím. Toto mi na tom celom vadí najviac. Tak to proste nemôže fungovať.


----------



## misko

eMareq. ked ti neikto ukaze, ze splietas dve nesuvisiace veci, oznacis to za bagatelizovanie? trochu kratkozrake. ty si si normalne nadbehol. bezdomovec co sika na ulici? co to ma s kulturou?

netreba si pliest pojmy. kulturne mesto, mesto kultury.
new york je kiesto kde kultura zije. metropola sucasneho umeleckeho sveta. ale zeby bolo to mesto kulturne, sa urcite neda povedat. aspon ked stojis v zastrcenej ulicke niekde v okolo w 36th st.

proste - teba umenie nezaujima. ja proti tomu nic nemam. ale nerozpravaj, ze sa nic nedeje. napriklad kulturpark. hned ako som prvykrat po otvoreni dosiel, utekal som tam a bolo to fantasticke. taky priestor pre mladych a kreativnych ludi v kosiciach nebol a chybal. keby sa uz nespravilo nic ine, tak aj tak sa oplatilo. (teda hlavne nech uz sa to rozbehne - vyberove riadenie konci 15.6 kedy sa dozvieme meno noveho sefa)

tiez ta poprosim, aby si uz neopakoval donekonecna ze ide o vyhodene peniaze (a ze treba zvysit platy v mhd). toto je INVESTICIA. inveseticia do toho, aby mladi kreativni ludia neodchadzali do bratislavy a este dalej. ale aby zostali v kosiciach a vytvarali vysoku pridanu hodnotu svojou pracou. ale na to musia byt podmienky. anjprv ich musis v kosiciach udrzat (a prilakat dalsich, minimalne z oblasti vychodneho slovenska). a ze si pri tom kde kdo kde co uleje? viem ako to chodi, ale ty kricis este skor, nez sa nieco take deje.

cesta kosic od toho cim su k tomu najlepsiemu cim by mohli byt (mesto univerzit a kultury + kreativneho priemyslu (budem sa opakovat ale podobna protivaha, akou je graz viedni alebo utrecht amsterdamu a podobne...)) vedie prave zmenou. EHMK ma tejto zmene pomoct.
kosice nie su kulturne mesto. to nikto netvrdi, dokonca ani projektovy tym EHMK. niektori z nas by chceli aby boli kosice mesto s kulturou...


----------



## eMareq

misko said:


> proste - teba umenie nezaujima. ja proti tomu nic nemam. ale nerozpravaj, ze sa nic nedeje. napriklad kulturpark. hned ako som prvykrat po otvoreni dosiel, utekal som tam a bolo to fantasticke. taky priestor pre mladych a kreativnych ludi v kosiciach nebol a chybal. keby sa uz nespravilo nic ine, tak aj tak sa oplatilo. (teda hlavne nech uz sa to rozbehne - vyberove riadenie konci 15.6 kedy sa dozvieme meno noveho sefa)


Kulturpark sa založil preto, aby sa zrušil a znova založil? Lebo Čečkovi a ďalším vadil alkohol? No mali to detailnejšie urobiť a nie meniť pravidlá hry. Možno im vadili aj iné veci, alebo že by tam nebol ten správny človek, kto vie?



misko said:


> tiez ta poprosim, aby si uz neopakoval donekonecna ze ide o vyhodene peniaze (a ze treba zvysit platy v mhd). toto je INVESTICIA. inveseticia do toho, aby mladi kreativni ludia neodchadzali do bratislavy a este dalej. ale aby zostali v kosiciach a vytvarali vysoku pridanu hodnotu svojou pracou. ale na to musia byt podmienky. anjprv ich musis v kosiciach udrzat (a prilakat dalsich, minimalne z oblasti vychodneho slovenska). a ze si pri tom kde kdo kde co uleje? viem ako to chodi, ale ty kricis este skor, nez sa nieco take deje.


Je kopec miest, ktoré *boli EHMK a neobmedzovali výdavky na základný chod mesta* (čistota, bezpečnosť, doprava, osvetlenie, ...), ale tu *nieje doteraz jasné z čoho sa zoberie, len sa povie, že postupne sa škrtne suma vo výške pol miliardy Sk. Komu konkrétne? Inak je to totiž hazard s verejnými prostriedkami! Keď budú chýbať tak čo? Povie sa, že šli na EHMK a vec vybavená!?*

Asi sa narýchlo zvolá MZ a podľa "potreby" sa bude upravovať rozpočet, lebo bude treba kdesi obmedziť výdavky a im takto pridať. *To je amaterizmus najhrubšieho zrna Miško!* *Nieje doteraz urobený solídny finačný plán. Všetko to totiž amatérsky pripravili!*

Len sa povedalo, že toľko dá mesto, toľko kraj, toľko vláda, toľko z fondov. *Ale mňa zaujíma, kto sa bude musieť v meste uskromniť!* Lebo niekto to totiž bude musieť byť. Márne by si to však hľadal. Mesto síce hospodári s prebytkom, ale ten rozhodne nieje 100 miliónový, ale 25. Vieš Miško, staré dlhy po Schusterovi jednoduch nepustia (banky sa s mestom baviť nebudú, lebo budú žiadať splatiť *VŠETKO NARAZ HNEĎ* ak nezaplatíš načas) a magistrát šetrenie nepozná (hoci tam by sa ušetriť dalo nemalá kôpka €).


Ad ulievanie: Isteže, nič sa neuleje, nie? Bude to všetko priam z čistého altruizmu. :lol: Všetko sa do posledného centu stroví na kultúru, kreatívny priemysel.    Tak ako sa teraz na meste deje rozdrbávanie verejných prostriedkov Kolarčíkom pre svojich kamošov, tak sa to bude robiť aj naďalej. Nieje totiž nad nimi kontrola a ani nieje záujem, aby nejaká bola. To sa potom šafári od buka-do buka. Ale Tebe zjavne nevadí.  :banana:



misko said:


> cesta kosic od toho cim su k tomu najlepsiemu cim by mohli byt (mesto univerzit a kultury + kreativneho priemyslu (budem sa opakovat ale podobna protivaha, akou je graz viedni alebo utrecht amsterdamu a podobne...)) vedie prave zmenou. EHMK ma tejto zmene pomoct. kosice nie su kulturne mesto. to nikto netvrdi, dokonca ani projektovy tym EHMK. niektori z nas by chceli aby boli kosice mesto s kulturou...


Teraz sme si s mikaelom písali, že kultúru (skutočnú) nie pozlátko EHMK, likviduje samo mesto. Čo Ty na to? Alebo si sa nechal opantať kreatívnym priemyslom, ktorý to tu zázrakom zachráni? A čo dovtedy?

Miško, príde sem a zdrž sa tu dlhšie, nie len kvôli okukávaniu žeriavov. Nieje to všetko také OK ako sa mi tu snažíš nahovoriť. Verím, že postupne z toho vytriezvieš.


----------



## Egomaniak

^^respect!


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> *nieje doteraz jasné z čoho sa zoberie, len sa povie, že postupne sa škrtne suma vo výške pol miliardy Sk. Komu konkrétne? To je totiž inak hazard s verejnými prostriedkami! Keď budú chýbať tak čo? Povie sa, že šli na EHMK a vec vybavená!?*
> 
> Nie, že sa narýchlo zvolá MZ a podľa "potreby" sa bude upravovať rozpočet, lebo bude treba kdesi obmedziť výdavky a im takto pridať. *To je amaterizmus najhrubšieho zrna Miško!* *Nieje doteraz urobený solídny finačný plán. Všetko to totiž amatérsky pripravili!*


Úplný súhlas. EHMK je len jedno trápne divadielko s heslami "Use the city" a "Rekonštruujme výmenniky". Hrabeme sa niekde, kde nemáme čo robiť. Za čo budeme rekonštruovať výmenníky a organizovať koncerty? Za peniaze ušetrené na zoštíhlení počtu km/rok v MHD ??? To je troška nahlavu.


----------



## misko

emareq: ked to napises vacsimi pismenkami, nestane sa somarina pravdou.

ad:
"len sa povie, že postupne sa škrtne suma vo výške pol miliardy Sk"
BLUD. nikde "sa" (sa???) nepovedalo, ze sa nico skrtne.
EHMK je normalna rozpoctova kapitola. investicie mesta. rovnako ako investicia do priemyselneho parku, do mhd do cohokolvek.

a hlavne. na jedno investovane euro k projektu EHMK z kosickeho rozpoctu dotecu do mesta 4 eura zo statneho rozpoctu a europskych fondov. podla mna je to fer investicia.

nema cenu debatovat, opakujes sa ako zaseknuta platna, len sa zvecila velkost fontu ktory pouzivas.

prosimta, kandiduj ako nezavisly na poziciu starostu. mas sancu (aspon predpokladam ze splnas zakonne podmienky pre volbu). volby budu cochvila - rozbehni pomaly reklamnu kampan.


----------



## eMareq

misko said:


> emareq: ked to napises vacsimi pismenkami, nestane sa somarina pravdou.


Prepáč ale tresol si statočnú hlúposť. Somarina to nieje. Konské písmo je preto, aby som zvýraznil o čo mi ide a na čo si mi poriadne neodpovedal.



misko said:


> ad:
> "len sa povie, že postupne sa škrtne suma vo výške pol miliardy Sk"
> BLUD. nikde "sa" (sa???) nepovedalo, ze sa nico skrtne.
> EHMK je normalna rozpoctova kapitola. investicie mesta. rovnako ako investicia do priemyselneho parku, do mhd do cohokolvek.


*Knapík: 500 miliónov od mesta je reálnych*



> Primátor: Utiahneme to
> 
> Medzi zdrojmi sa ráta s takmer 500-miliónovým príspevkom mesta počas piatich rokov. Primátora Františka Knapíka (KDH) sme sa na stredajšej tlačovke spýtali, či je to pre stále vyše miliardou zadlženú samosprávu Košíc reálne pri jej trojmiliardovom ročnom rozpočte.
> 
> *"Síce nie v pohode a hvízdajúc si pritom, ale mesto je schopné utiahnuť to. Hoci možno bude treba v rozpočte samosprávy niečo utlmiť, normálny režim fungovania mesta by to ohroziť nemalo," reagoval.* "Uvedomujeme si, že nie je problém predstaviť bombastické projekty, ale potom pri ich realizácii prichádza fáza vytriezvenia. Preto sme pred podaním kandidatúry podrobili jej rozpočet poctivej analýze a považujem ho za triezvy."


Však sa ten tvoj EHMK zanietenec Knapík sám vyjadril že čosi sa bude obmedzovať. Len nikto nevie, že čo sa obmedzí! A nevie to ani on sám! Keď do čohosi idem, tak viem *VOPRED* odkiaľ mám na to zdroje a nie že precedím pomedzi zuby, že čosi sa utlmí. Príp. si ich postupne naalokujem a nie riešim to až vtedy keď mi ich treba preboha! Opakujem, takto to je nič len hazard s verejnými zdrojmi! A ešte to tak sebaisto povedal. Ty si tiež riešiš otázku financovania na poslednú chvíľu? Iste, z mestského nieje problém financovať, tam sú peniaze vždy.

BTW, čo je to to čosi!? To *ČOSI* ma zaujíma! Mám predsa právo to vedieť, keď tu platím dane, nie? Či moje, tvoje, ... dane sú prudko súkromné a straty naopak verejné? Inak to pôsobí tak typicky - amatérsky. Nepripravené, odfláknuté, čosi sa bude musieť utlmiť. Vynárajú sa otázniky, na ktoré nevie, alebo rovno nechce nikto odpovedať, lebo ich to netrápi.

Tak aspoň láskavo netáraj a prever si fakty o neškrtaní! Inak to pôsobí hlúpo.

Investícia do priem. parku je dlhodobá záležitosť, ktorá prinesie osoh aj po roku 2013. Lenže tu nikto, opakujem nikto nepredstavil víziu čo po EHMK 2013?

Ešte raz Ti to zopakujem: *100 miliónov voľných v rozpočte mesto NEMÁ*. Preto ich musí získať tak, že sa *niečo* bude *obmedzovať*! Hoci sa to tu predkladá s istotou, že to možno nebude až také zlé. To niečo zostáva záhadou. Mňa vôbec nezaujíma, že tu dôjdu následne investície za dve mld. Sk, mňa zaujíma to, čo chce ten nemožný Knapík na chode mesta obmedzovať, keď teraz toto mesto má problémy so svojim chodom! Mňa zaujíma to, že keď nebude na základný chod mesta, čo bude Knapík robiť? Niekde ich totiž bude musieť zobrať, vytlačiť si ich asi nevytlačí, ani si ich ako veľký kresťan nevymodlí. Nehodlám tu platiť dane neefektívnej samospráve! Snáď nezvýši dane, aby mal na vykrytie diery! To je čo za katastrofálne hospodárenie!? Tá polmiliarda tu bude proste chýbať a nezachránia ju ani tie dve mld. Sk čo prídu potom.

On totiž doteraz vierohodne nevysvetlil odkiaľ tie prachy konkrétne z ktorej položky rozpočtu mesta zoberie, len že sa čosi utlmí. A naviac to bolo v predkrízových časoch, keď príjmy stúpali, lenže teraz zasiahla rozpočet kríza. Až príliš všeobecné, zahalené rúškom tajomstva. Veď nech to povie vopred, aký má problém? Rozumieš čo som tým chcel povedať? Proste čo sa týka financovania zo strany mesta (kraj, vláda, fondy ma nezaujímajú) je to tu ako vytrhnuté z reality. Tak sa to predsa nerobí. To je prudko neseriózne povedať, že čosi sa utlmí. To je zodpovednosť k mestu a jeho občanom? Tebe to nevadí? Mne áno. A veľmi. Tu sa však ukazuje absolútne diletantstvo a neschopnosť efektívne narábať s prostriedkami čo mesto má. Ako keby sa nechumelilo. Svet gombička. Čosi sa utlmí. Vec vybavená.

Mňa Miško nezaujíma nejaký bombastický rok 2013, ale čo bude zajtra, o rok, o dva a aj po 2013. Lebo do 2013 ešte cca 4 roky ubehnú. A tu je ten problém, tu na to nikto nemyslí. Všetci sa už vidia v roku 2013 a medzitým a potom nieje nič.



misko said:


> nema cenu debatovat, opakujes sa ako zaseknuta platna, len sa zvecila velkost fontu ktory pouzivas.


A ty si zase melieš svoje. Tu máš fakty, ale i tak si ich nevšímaš, lebo si ich všimnúť nechceš! Len si stále omieľaš investíciách za dve miliardy (uznávam, pekné), ale do pozadia vidieť už zásadne odmietaš, lebo sa Ti to zjavne nehodí do mozaiky EHMK ako úspešného projektu. Ja sa snažím zájsť aj pod kožu a nie len plávať po povrchu, lebo viem, že to až také super nieje, ako nám sa to tu snaží niekto povedať / vyobraziť / predstaviť.


----------



## veteran

^^ n.j. tak budeme chodiť do výmenníkov a kulturparku na maršrutkách. Ja neviem, čo sa ti nepáči :lol:


----------



## Norkey

mikael77 said:


> (este pre vysvetlenie... zda sa mi, ze len na Slovensku a aj v Cechach, ludia radi prezentuju pred svetom len tie zle stranky, kdezto ludia v ostatnych krajinach ich radi maskuju..)


Typická socialistická morálka. Hlavně nevolit/nepodporovat nic/nikoho, co/kdo vyčnívá nad šedý průměr.. tak to bylo i s FIS MS Liberec 2009, najít pozitivní článek v médiích to byl skoro zázrak. Přitom samotná akce se sportovně i organizačně zcela vydařila, ale to málokdo zmínil.. Naštěstí je dost lidí, kteří měli a mají opačný názor.. a nebojí se házet na paroubegga vejce.. ha ha 

Jinak dneska se mi dostala do rukou taková menší publikace, Linz 2009  Velice pěkně zpracovaná, jenom sednout do auta a jet do Lince  Už jste ji taky viděli/y? Btw jaký mají KE městský rozpočet tak orientačně?


----------



## Joey_T

Miško: Čo povieš na nedávne zasadnutie zastupiteľstva, kde sa rozhodovalo o úprave *aktuálneho* rozpočtu mesta? Ja som ho čítal celé a píše sa tam napríklad, že sa škrtlo Mestskej polícii (neprijmú sa noví ľudia), obmedzí sa používanie verejného osvetlenia, škrtne sa 10% rozpočtu pre DPMK (10% ročného rozpočtu za 5 mesiacov!) a podobne. Toto je oficiálne kvôli hospodárskej kríze. Tá tu je, nepopieram, ale ako sa priamo dotýka mestského rozpočtu (keď náklady na mzdy nerastú, lebo platy sa zmrazili, ceny pohonných hmôt spadli, ale aj tak nie je za čo jazdiť) nechápem. Že to nie je kvôli kríze asi každému dôjde.

No a teraz ako sa bude škrtať pre EHMK z už zoškrtaného? Povedz ty kde by si ubral na úkor kultúry v nekultúrnom meste.


----------



## mikael77

Joey_T said:


> Miško: Čo povieš na nedávne zasadnutie zastupiteľstva, kde sa rozhodovalo o úprave *aktuálneho* rozpočtu mesta? Ja som ho čítal celé a píše sa tam napríklad, že sa škrtlo Mestskej polícii (neprijmú sa noví ľudia), obmedzí sa používanie verejného osvetlenia, škrtne sa 10% rozpočtu pre DPMK (10% ročného rozpočtu za 5 mesiacov!) a podobne. Toto je oficiálne kvôli hospodárskej kríze. Tá tu je, nepopieram, ale ako sa priamo dotýka mestského rozpočtu (keď náklady na mzdy nerastú, lebo platy sa zmrazili, ceny pohonných hmôt spadli, ale aj tak nie je za čo jazdiť) nechápem. Že to nie je kvôli kríze asi každému dôjde.
> 
> No a teraz ako sa bude škrtať pre EHMK z už zoškrtaného? Povedz ty kde by si ubral na úkor kultúry v nekultúrnom meste.


co mas na mysli pod nekulturnym mestom?


----------



## eMareq

mikael77 said:


> co mas na mysli pod nekulturnym mestom?


Nekultúrne je voči jeho občanom. Myslím teda konkrétni ľudia čo ho manažujú.



Norkey said:


> Hlavně nevolit/nepodporovat nic/nikoho, co/kdo vyčnívá nad šedý průměr.. tak to bylo i s FIS MS Liberec 2009, najít pozitivní článek v médiích to byl skoro zázrak. Přitom samotná akce se sportovně i organizačně zcela vydařila, ale to málokdo zmínil.. Naštěstí je dost lidí, kteří měli a mají opačný názor.. a nebojí se házet na paroubegga vejce.. ha ha
> 
> Jinak dneska se mi dostala do rukou taková menší publikace, Linz 2009  Velice pěkně zpracovaná, jenom sednout do auta a jet do Lince  Už jste ji taky viděli/y? Btw jaký mají KE městský rozpočet tak orientačně?


Milý Norkey, mne by EHMK vôbec nevadilo, pokiaľ by sa nakopené problémy riešili a neodkladali na neurčito (lenže to Miško a ďalší EHMK pozitív proste nevidia. Oni vidia len tie dve miliardy investícií). T.j. bola by tu iná situácia. Potom prosím, EHMKujte si tu doaleluja. Lenže tu vidia magický rok 2013 a nič predtým a nič po ňom. A takto to nejde. Financovanie zo strany mesta je postavené na hlinených nohách, rozumej čosi sa utlmí. Čo to bude, to nikto doteraz nevie. Proste hurá systém a potom keď bude treba ozaj rozmýšľať, odkiaľ komu zobrať, budú problémy. To je nezodpovedné a neseriózne.

Rozpočet mesta je takmer 100 mil. €. + Dlhová služba za 1 mld. Sk + nejaké súdne spory za pár sto miliónov. Takže sú to miliardy dve. A to treba vrátiť. Banky a veritelia čakať do roku 2013 alebo po ňom nebudú. Ale keď sa niekto chce dostať ku nútenej správe, kde všetky dane najprv zhltne banka a až tak bude na nejaký rozvoj, tak prosím, ale nech potom neľutuje. Košice totiž pred ňou naozaj stoja (mám to potvrdené). A to už prestáva byť sranda.


----------



## hasky

eMareq: Co sa bojis, ved papalasi jasne ukazali kde sa chybajuce peniaze vezmu. Vymyslia si fiktivneho investora, ktory u nas bude chciet nieco postavit a tak odhlasuju predaj casti lesov nastrcenej spolocnosti. Mesto bude mat peniaze na pokrytie dlhov a ten "investor" to prekvalifikuje na stavebne pozemky a preda komukolvek kto ponukne viac. Vsetci budu spokojny, kazdy ziska .... ehm ... skoro kazdy.


----------



## hraby

sckesk said:


> A kedze som uz bol v tychto koncinach, zasiel som si spravit jednu panoramu z domov pri Steel Arene (neskor ju vlozim do mapy) a v podchode som nasiel tuto partiu:


Sckesk, prosim ta, nemas viac fotiek s tejto akcie + foto ludi, ktori sa tam zucastnili? vidim tam nejakych znamych


----------



## sckesk

hraby said:


> Sckesk, prosim ta, nemas viac fotiek s tejto akcie + foto ludi, ktori sa tam zucastnili? vidim tam nejakych znamych


Viac fotiek nemam, mozem ti ich poslat akurat vacsie, ked si chces niekoho lepsie pozriet.


----------



## hraby

ak ta mozem poprosit  potrebujes moj mail? alebo sa to da aj na ssc?


----------



## Egomaniak

nakoniec som sa nezucastnil flash-mobu, lebo som nebol v ke...ale teda vobec nelutujem....pani-cely tento projekt=trapas...by som sa citil trapne kebyze zistim ze tam prislo dokopy 10 ludi...
no nic...nie sme (ako mesto) na taketo akcie zjavne pripraveni....ako to inac dopadlo s tym USE THE CITY festivalom v ostatnych bodoch programu?


----------



## Kvietok

Egomaniak said:


> nakoniec som sa nezucastnil flash-mobu, lebo som nebol v ke...ale teda vobec nelutujem....pani-cely tento projekt=trapas...by som sa citil trapne kebyze zistim ze tam prislo dokopy 10 ludi...
> no nic...nie sme (ako mesto) na taketo akcie zjavne pripraveni....ako to inac dopadlo s tym USE THE CITY festivalom v ostatnych bodoch programu?


Asi museli vsetci prihlaseni mimo mesto...


----------



## Egomaniak

Kvietok said:


> Asi museli vsetci prihlaseni mimo mesto...


asi ano- aj ked mnohi to najsamprv neplanovali...


----------



## isidor

*Kreatívna ekonomika – budúcnosť Košíc - Tlačová správa*


> Americká obchodná komora v spolupráci s neziskovou organizáciou Košice – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013, n.o. pripravila pre svojich členov business raňajky spojené s prezentáciou na tému „Kreatívna ekonomika – ekonomika budúcnosti?“. Táto téma je kľúčovou v koncepcii víťazného projektu Interface. Zora Jaurová, umelecká riaditeľka projektu spolu s Vladimírom Šuchom, riaditeľom pre kultúru, komunikáciu a mnohojazyčnosť Generálneho direktorátu vzdelania a kultúry Európskej komisie, načrtli ekonomické prínosy projektu pre mesto a udržateľnosť jeho vývoja v súvislostiach s kreatívnou ekonomikou.
> 
> „Ekonomika 21. storočia je kreatívnou ekonomikou, dnes ju odborníci nazývajú dokonca až kreatívnou ekológiou organizmom, v ktorom spolupracujú rôzne zložky – komerčné, nekomerčné, súkromné, verejné, umelecké, vzdelávacie a iné. Ekonomický rast a rozvoj sa dosahuje využívaním ľudskej kreativity a talentu.,“ uviedla Zora Jaurová. Dnes už aj najznámejšie svetové korporácie nepredávajú produkty, ale životný pocit, esencie, štýl, idei. Tento produkt je vo svojej podstate veľmi podobný produktom, ktoré tvorí umenie a kultúra. Aj preto považuje umelecká riaditeľka projektu Zora Jaurová za dôležité implementovať princípy kreatívnej ekonomiky do projektu INTERFACE, aby získanie titulu Európskeho hlavného mesta kultúry naštartovalo v Košiciach procesy pre rozvoj invencie a inovácie. Takto nastavený systém by mal zabezpečiť nárast ekonomických ukazovateľov, nie len na lokálnej, ale aj národnej úrovni. Napríklad vo Veľkej Británii v súčasnosti pracovníci, ktorí pracujú s vedomosťami, tzv. knowlege workers, tvoria až 42% populácie a produkujú takmer polovicu HDP, alebo v USA podľa sociologických prieskumov od roku 1998, až 70% pracovných ponúk kladie dôraz na kreativitu.
> 
> Európska komisia pred tromi rokmi vypracovala štúdiu, podľa ktorej je kreatívny sektor najrýchlejšie rastúcim (ročný nárast o 12,5%) a tvorí 2,6% HDP v rámci Európskej únie. Pre pritiahnutie, vytvorenie a úspešnú implementáciu tohto progresívneho typu ekonomiky je dôležité vzdelávanie, ktoré kladie dôraz na kreativitu študentov. Podporiť ju môže aj tvorba inkubátorov. „Musíme vytvoriť potenciál pre pritiahnutie kreatívnych ľudí do Košíc,“ dodáva Jaurová.
> 
> „V prvom rade je Európske hlavné mesto kultúry o značke, ktorá mesto predáva. Hlavné mesto kultúry nie je festival, ani séria kultúrnych udalostí. Pravidlá súťaže hovoria o udržateľnosti rozvoja. Kľúčom k nemu je kreatívna ekonomika. Postupom času rozvoj technológií spôsobí, že už nebude dôležité kde je to vyrobené (made in), ale kde je to vynájdené (invented in). Problémom je nájsť dostatočné množstvo talentu, aby došlo k inováciám. Ak sa to v Európskom hlavnom meste kultúry, tu v Košiciach podarí, tak rozvoj mesta bude mať dlhodobo udržateľný charakter,“ vysvetlil Vladimír Šucha. Kreatívny sektor by mal byť tiež aktívnou zložkou nástrojov proti finančnej kríze.


----------



## eMareq

*Niečo pre Zoru s podhodnoteným štandardom...*


----------



## metropoly_sk

*Tiesto to v Košiciach poriadne rozbalil*

http://www.metropoly.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=441&Itemid=84


----------



## Joey_T

Ako to súvisí s EHMK?


----------



## metropoly_sk

No pokial viem je to kulturne podujatie a pokial viem konalo sa v KE. Preco by to nemohlo byt tu.


----------



## Joey_T

Asi preto, že sa to rozoberalo v off topicu, resp. sa to tam spomínalo. A tiež preto, že to organizovala súkromná firma, ktorá si prenajala priestory občianskeho združenia a ľudia z tímu EHMK sa o to nijakým spôsobom nepričinili. Toto šlo úplne mimo tohto projektu, presne tak, ako každý jeden koncert, okrem toho v bani. To rovno môžeme písať o hokejových stretnutiach ako kultúrnom podujatí.


----------



## sckesk

Mozno, ze aj tento plot na Hrnciarskej bol vymalovany v ramci EHMK.


----------



## tuomas666

^^pekne pekne, len by bolo lepsie pricinit sa o to aby tam ten plot vobec nebol. len aby tam zase nepostavili nejaku spatu - nejaka novostavba tam uz na hrnciarskej stoji, proste hroza


----------



## sckesk

tuomas666 said:


> ^^pekne pekne, len by bolo lepsie pricinit sa o to aby tam ten plot vobec nebol. len aby tam zase nepostavili nejaku spatu - nejaka novostavba tam uz na hrnciarskej stoji, proste hroza


Na tomto planiku nejaka budova na tom mieste je (Hrnciarska 9B):









Na tom pozemku ma byt park - lapidarium.

_Rekonštrukcia plynulo spojí Miklušovu väznicu, Katovu baštu a Katov byt s Rodoštom. Vďaka získanému väčšiemu priestoru návštevníci uvidia aj doposiaľ nevystavované historické exponáty. Nádvorie sa stane multifunkčným areálom s pódiom a sedačkami. *Pribudne nová expozícia-lapidárium*, kde vystavia kamenné nálezy a artefakty odhalené počas archeologického výskumu v objekte. Bude zabezpečený aj bezbariérový prístup do expozícií na 2. poschodí Miklušovej väznice._

Za plotom to teraz vyzera takto:


----------



## metropoly_sk

Joey_T said:


> Asi preto, že sa to rozoberalo v off topicu, resp. sa to tam spomínalo. A tiež preto, že to organizovala súkromná firma, ktorá si prenajala priestory občianskeho združenia a ľudia z tímu EHMK sa o to nijakým spôsobom nepričinili. Toto šlo úplne mimo tohto projektu, presne tak, ako každý jeden koncert, okrem toho v bani. To rovno môžeme písať o hokejových stretnutiach ako kultúrnom podujatí.


Hokejove stretnutia su sportove a toto je topic nielen o EHMK, ale aj o kulture v KE pretoze EHMK sa netyka len cisto projektu EHMK a timu nejakych ludi! Tyka sa to celeho mesta a vsetkeho co sa v nom deje z kulturneho hladiska. 

Cela kultura v meste tvori EHMK! Ci to robi mesto, sukromnik, ja, alebo hocikto iny. 

Nepaci sa mi taketo skatulkovanie. 

A Joey_T skus prosim ta popremyslat nad tym co tu viacmenej vypisujes.


----------



## KapZlock

metropoly_sk said:


> http://www.metropoly.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=441&Itemid=84


Bol som tam, a bolo fakt ze super!:banana::banana::banana::dj:


----------



## eMareq

metropoly_sk said:


> Hokejove stretnutia su sportove a toto je topic nielen o EHMK, ale aj o kulture v KE pretoze EHMK sa netyka len cisto projektu EHMK a timu nejakych ludi! Tyka sa to celeho mesta a vsetkeho co sa v nom deje z kulturneho hladiska.
> 
> Cela kultura v meste tvori EHMK! Ci to robi mesto, sukromnik, ja, alebo hocikto iny.
> 
> Nepaci sa mi taketo skatulkovanie.
> 
> A Joey_T skus prosim ta popremyslat nad tym co tu viacmenej vypisujes.


Nikto nič neškatuľkuje. Si tu pleskol post o Tiestovi, ktorého si si automaticky spojil s EHMK, lebo kultúra. Tak potom prečo si tu nespomenul Lennyho Kravitza, Enrique Iglesiasa (...)?

Či si tam nebol, alebo žáner hudby, ktorý hrajú, nieje pre Teba atraktívny, aby si ich spomenul? To už podľa tvojich kritérií kultúra nebola?

Kultúra v meste tu už *dávno* bola pred EHMK. Takže sa tu majú spomínať primárne projekty, ktoré s EHMK *priamo súvisia*. Nie koncert Tiesta, ktorý s EHMK *NEMAL NIKDY NIČ* spoločné a konal by sa tak či onak. Prečo sa tu potom nepropagujú divadelné predstavenia, vernisáže, košická hudobná jar, ktoré idú mimo EHMK? Alebo si sa Ty osobne nejako o toho Tiesta pričinil, že ho tu teraz spomínaš? Lebo mám taký dojem, že sa zjavne potrebuješ pochváliť (metropoly.sk asi nieje dosť navštevovaná). Ale môžem sa mýliť.


----------



## hasky

eMareq said:


> Nikto nič neškatuľkuje. Si tu pleskol post o Tiestovi, ktorého si si automaticky spojil s EHMK, lebo kultúra. Tak potom prečo si tu nespomenul Lennyho Kravitza, Enrique Iglesiasa (...)?
> 
> Či si tam nebol, alebo žáner hudby, ktorý hrajú, nieje pre Teba atraktívny, aby si ich spomenul? To už podľa tvojich kritérií kultúra nebola?


OT: taka otazka ma napadla, ty bezne pises o akciach kde si nebol a veciach o ktorych nevies?


----------



## eMareq

hasky said:


> OT: taka otazka ma napadla, ty bezne pises o akciach kde si nebol a veciach o ktorych nevies?


Ja nikomu nebránim písať o akciách na ktorých bol. Len mi príde zvláštne, že si ten koncert automaticky spojil s EHMK, lebo kultúra. A pritom to nieje tak. On totiž zmysel EHMK nepochopil. *EHMK treba brať ako čosi extra.* Tuctové koncerty tu boli, sú a budú aj pred aj po. Ale rozumiem jeho pohnútkam.

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/aktuality
Tu o nejakom Tiestovi nepíšu, tak aká *priama súvislosť* s EHMK? Ak by nebol Tiesto => nieje EHMK? Ak by nebolo EHMK => nieje Tiesto?

Asi zalovím v pamäti a napíšem podobný článok o Jarrem keď tu bol minulý rok. Len si to plesknem tu, lebo zvláštnu stránku si zakladať nehodlám. 

Ale aby som neodbáčal od nastolenej témy:

*Fenomén Európskeho hlavného mesta v médiách*

Zatiaľ ten projekt nikto poriadne v médiách od samotnej výhry neprezentoval a celý projekt má doteraz príliš lokálny ba až provinčný charakter. Ale zvykli sme si.

P.S. do nikoho sa nenavážam, ani nechytám za slovíčka. Len prezentujem to čo si myslím, hoci sa to evidentne nepríjemne číta. Prepáčte.


----------



## tuomas666

mne projekt europskeho hlavneho mesta nevadi. teraz naschval neuvadzam slovo "kultury". mesto sa moze zviditelnit v celej europe, len neviem ci prave po kulturnej stranke, nejak nemam pocit ze tu je vhodny priestor a mentalita pre kulturu


----------



## Kvietok

Mam dojem ze by podla Vas na titul EHMK mali mat narok iba mesta nemecka a mozno este svedska. 

Neviem kam vsetci chodite na tie veci s mentalitou ... Osobne si nemyslim ze by ta nasa svojou kulturnostou/nekulturnostou nejak zaostavala za svetovym priemerom ...


----------



## runnert

tuomas666 said:


> ...nejak nemam pocit ze tu je vhodny priestor a mentalita pre kulturu


Tak práve preto je teraz ten vhodný čas na tvorbu toho priestoru a tzv. náuky kultúry (tak niekto má talent na tenis a niekto sa ho musí tvrdo učiť. Ale na konci sú na rovnakej kvalitatívnej úrovni. To len taký príklad  *Nezáleží čo je na začiatku, ale čo je na konci.*)


----------



## Hafan

*Pozvánka, ktorá mi prišla zo skupiny EHMK 2013 na FB*

Berlage Institute v spolupráci s Centre for Central European Architecture Vás pozývajú na piatkový večer venovaný súčasnej architektúre, ktorý sa uskutoční ako vyvrcholenie medzinárodného workshopu v rámci projektu City Visions Europe už tento piatok, 3.júla 2009 od 19:00 vo veľkej konferenčnej sále hotela Yasmin v Košiciach.

V predvíkendovom čase svoje portfóliá a projekty predstavia nasledujúce architektonické štúdiá a inštitúcie:

- Joachim Declerck a Martino Tattara / Berlage Institute, Rotterdam / www.berlage-institute.nl
projekt "City Visions Europe"

- Igor Kovačević / Centre for Central European Architecture, Praha / www.ccea.cz
" Zo sídliska do satelitu"

- zerozero + totalstudio / Prešov - Bratislava / www.zerozero.sk, www.totalstudio.sk

- Berger&Berger / Paríž / www.berger-berger.com

- GGNA / Bratislava / www.gutgut.sk 

- Office KGDVS / Brussel / www.officekgdvs.com

VSTUP je voľný pre širokú verejnosť!

Hosťom večera je primátor mesta Košice, František Knapík, ktorý večer uvedie.

Projekt v Košiciach podporil Hotel Yasmin Košice. Ďakujeme!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

www.cityvisionseurope.eu

City Visions Europe: Bordeaux, Košice, Mechelen, Plzeň je vyskumným programom, který sa zameriava na urbánne podmienky v štyroch stredne veľkých európskych mestách. Vytvára prostredie pre výmenu názorov, diskusiu medzi architektami, mestami a ich obyvateľmi o prítomnosti i možnom vývoji týchto miest, rovnako ako aj európskych miest vo všeobecnosti.

Do projektu sú zapojené nasledujúce medzinárodné štúdiá: Raumbureau (CH), Berger&Berger (FR), zerozero+totalstudio (SK), GGNA (SK), RKAW (CZ), Jan De Vylder architects (BE), Office Kersten Geers David Van Severen (BE), L'AUC (FR)

Podrobnejšie informácie o projekte a sprievodnom programe v zapojených mestách nájdete na www.cityvisionseurope.eu


----------



## veteran

Pôvodne som sa nechcel už k EHMK vôbec vyjadrovať, ale predsa - nedá mi to. 

Proti EHMK by som nič nemal, keby sa peniaze mesta a štátu (rozumej naše) dávali na rozumné akcie, prospešné pre obyvateľov i turistov. Nie na fiaska ako Ikarus v kulturparku (medzičasom obývaný asociálmi) a lasershow na Bankove. To už fakt mohli tie peniaze dať radšej na viacej objednaných vozokm u DPMK. Keď sme hlavné mesto kultúry, tak nech tu máme aj ako-tak kultúrne cestovanie. Nemám nič proti výstavám a koncertov začínajúcich umelcov, to je v poriadku (to aby ste nepovedali, že píšem len záporné veci )

Čo sa týka koncertov (myslím megahviezd), myslím si, že tie by tu boli aj bez EHMK. 

A ešte pár slov ku výmenníkom. Musíte uznať, že toto je najväčšia hlúposť na celom projekte EHMK. Kto sa sem-tam prejde po meste, uvidí rozbité chodníky, vedľa nich namiesto zelenej trávy blato, prinajlepšom burinu, chýbajúce označenia ulíc, nedostatok cyklotrás (nerátam cyklo-tras sa THC-Krásna), atď. Ku kultúrnemu mestu by malo patriť aj kultúrne prostredie a nie divadielka vo výmenníkoch...


----------



## runnert

veteran said:


> A ešte pár slov ku výmenníkom. Musíte uznať, že toto je najväčšia hlúposť na celom projekte EHMK. Kto sa sem-tam prejde po meste, uvidí rozbité chodníky, vedľa nich namiesto zelenej trávy blato, prinajlepšom burinu, ... Ku kultúrnemu mestu by malo patriť aj kultúrne prostredie a nie divadielka vo výmenníkoch...


A nie sú náhodou tie v. priestranstvá predohrami dramatických predstavení vo výmenníkoch ?!:nuts: Lebo takto to už dáva logiku:yes:


----------



## Egomaniak

moje stanovisko poznate...no priznam sa - mrzi ma, ze zatial vobec nepocitujem (a uz tomu bude rok), ze by sme mali byt byt nejakym EHMK...pokial viem-projekt ma byt rozbehnuty este pred 2013. mam na mysli participaciu obyvatelov na roznych akciach, podujatiach atd. pokusim sa to prirovnat k prikladu startovania skodovky 105 v zime-mesto je starter, ktory sa sice snazi nastartovat,ale ludia=su ten zamrznuty motor, ktory este nenaskocil.
tak dufam, ze sa coskoro situacia zmeni:|


----------



## veteran

Egomaniak said:


> pokusim sa to prirovnat k prikladu startovania skodovky 105 v zime-mesto je starter, ktory sa sice snazi nastartovat,ale ludia=su ten zamrznuty motor, ktory este nenaskocil.
> tak dufam, ze sa coskoro situacia zmeni:|


No ja si myslím, že mesto je štartér v automobile, ktoré nemá autobatériu...


----------



## runnert

*Pécs (Päťkostolie)-EHMK 2010*

Došiel som k názoru, že naše Slovensko je veľmi úbohá krajina. Keď najlepší návrh EHMK mali Košice, tak sme celoeurópsky lúzri, vážení. Netvrdím to teraz preto, že neznášam pána lesníka na magistráte, ale preto, že som zablúdil na stránku maďarského Pécsu. Faktom je, že titul EHMK je o ničom. Je to prázdna fráza, ktorá žiadne mesto nezviditeľní. Príkladom je práve Pécs. Pochybujem, že mimo župy Baranya má v niekto v Maďarsku potuchy o tom, že Pécs je EHMK 2010.:cheers:

Ale to je jedno, lebo toto mesto vie čo chce. A titul EHMK využije naplno a bude ho môcť používať so všetkými poctami. Zatiaľ čo my tápame v nejakých sídliskových príšerkách, výmenníčkoch (ach, veď to je najväčšia hanba, mám pocit, že sme to vyhrali na základe útechy, že máme takých hlúpych "EHMK manažérov"), tak Pécs plánuje. A nehanbí sa. Veď nemá prečo. Vrele odporúčam ich kultúrnu stránku. Nehnevajte sa, nebudem to prekladať, lebo toho majú *veľa*, a myslím, že stačí, ak sa pozriete na obrázky/videá. Len sa smelo preklikajte ľavým panelom, pozrite sa, ako idú obnoviť *celé mesto*.

Stránka, na ktorú som vám dal odkaz, sa volá kľúčové projekty. Pre nás je to výzia výmenníčkov. Pre Maďarov je to kompletná obnova parkov, námestí, výstavba kultúrnej štvrte a centra. A že v KE sú na magistráte neporovnateľne hlúpejší ľudia ako v Maďarsku stačí jeden príklad:
rekonštruované námestie v Pécsi
"rekonštruované" námestie v Košiciach

Ak som niekedy nadával na Kolarčíka a spol., tak už viac nebudem. Nieže by si to nezaslúžil, len jednoducho také ťažké nadávky ešte nevymysleli.

Ešte jedna vec: ak sa ma niekto zo zahraničia v 2013 spýta, či som Košičan, radšej sa nepriznám...


----------



## eMareq

runnert said:


> Došiel som k názoru, že naše Slovensko je veľmi úbohá krajina. Keď najlepší návrh EHMK mali Košice, tak sme celoeurópsky lúzri, vážení. Netvrdím to teraz preto, že neznášam pána lesníka na magistráte, ale preto, že som zablúdil na stránku maďarského Pécsu. Faktom je, že titul EHMK je o ničom. Je to prázdna fráza, ktorá žiadne mesto nezviditeľní. Príkladom je práve Pécs. Pochybujem, že mimo župy Baranya má v niekto v Maďarsku potuchy o tom, že Pécs je EHMK 2010.:cheers:
> 
> Ale to je jedno, lebo toto mesto vie čo chce. A titul EHMK využije naplno a bude ho môcť používať so všetkými poctami. Zatiaľ čo my tápame v nejakých sídliskových príšerkách, výmenníčkoch (ach, veď to je najväčšia hanba, mám pocit, že sme to vyhrali na základe útechy, že máme takých hlúpych "EHMK manažérov"), tak Pécs plánuje. A nehanbí sa. Veď nemá prečo. Vrele odporúčam ich kultúrnu stránku. Nehnevajte sa, nebudem to prekladať, lebo toho majú *veľa*, a myslím, že stačí, ak sa pozriete na obrázky/videá. Len sa smelo preklikajte ľavým panelom, pozrite sa, ako idú obnoviť *celé mesto*.
> 
> Stránka, na ktorú som vám dal odkaz, sa volá kľúčové projekty. Pre nás je to výzia výmenníčkov. Pre Maďarov je to kompletná obnova parkov, námestí, výstavba kultúrnej štvrte a centra. A že v KE sú na magistráte neporovnateľne hlúpejší ľudia ako v Maďarsku stačí jeden príklad:
> rekonštruované námestie v Pécsi
> "rekonštruované" námestie v Košiciach
> 
> Ak som niekedy nadával na Kolarčíka a spol., tak už viac nebudem. Nieže by si to nezaslúžil, len jednoducho také ťažké nadávky ešte nevymysleli.
> 
> Ešte jedna vec: ak sa ma niekto zo zahraničia v 2013 spýta, či som Košičan, radšej sa nepriznám...


Tu na to nie sú ľudia, a aj keby boli tak nemajú šancu. Z jednoduchého dôvodu: nieje ich záujem počúvať. Veď máme svoje "plány" ako to má vyzerať (najmä aby sa na tom dobre kamoši nabalili).

Pozrel som si tú stránku cez google prekladač, musím priznať, že tam majú jasnú víziu. Tu vládne *prízemnosť, primitivizmus, rodená sedliackosť a neschopnosť tunajších "kultúrnych manažérov" + mestských "manažérov"*.

Kdeže sa my v tomto meste dočkáme aspoň regenerácie parkov, ktoré by sa mohli premeniť naozaj na centrá kultúry (počas víkendov - rôzne koncerty), rekreácie, zábavy a oddychu. Veď v mestskom parku je takáto plocha priam určená na to. Nie, tu sa chystali vyrúbať stromy. Veď druhý Aupark by sa tam dobre vynímal.

Ani nečakám, že by niekto do toho Pécsu po rozumy zašiel. No načo?


----------



## Egomaniak

eMareq said:


> Tu na to nie sú ľudia, a aj keby boli tak nemajú šancu. Z jednoduchého dôvodu: nieje ich záujem počúvať. Veď máme svoje "plány" ako to má vyzerať (najmä aby sa na tom dobre kamoši nabalili).


no treba povedat, ze nie je ani zaujem zo strany ludi...proste nie su zvyknuti a tak im zjavne nevadi, ze v inych krajinach to vyzera uplne inac...



eMareq said:


> Tu vládne *prízemnosť, primitivizmus, rodená sedliackosť a neschopnosť tunajších "kultúrnych manažérov" + mestských "manažérov"*.


to plati aj o vacsine obyvateloch - zial nerad to pripustam, ale kultura z kosic odisla v 60. rokoch (nechcem zachadzat do detailov)



eMareq said:


> Kdeže sa my v tomto meste dočkáme aspoň regenerácie parkov, ktoré by sa mohli premeniť naozaj na centrá kultúry (počas víkendov - rôzne koncerty), rekreácie, zábavy a oddychu. Veď v mestskom parku je takáto plocha priam určená na to. Nie, tu sa chystali vyrúbať stromy. Veď druhý Aupark by sa tam dobre vynímal.


jednoducha odpoved-dokial im to dovolujeme-budeme to tu mat stale.a myslim si, ze este zopar volebnych obdobi sa to nezmeni:bash:
to, ze nam tu vladnu idioti je *nasa vina!* som zvedavy dokedy...


----------



## eMareq

Egomaniak said:


> no treba povedat, ze nie je ani zaujem zo strany ludi...proste nie su zvyknuti a tak im zjavne nevadi, ze v inych krajinach to vyzera uplne inac...


Nemyslím si, našli by sa, nie všetkým je automaticky všetko jedno. Lenže druhá strana nieje ochotná.



Egomaniak said:


> to plati aj o vacsine obyvateloch - zial nerad to pripustam, ale kultura z kosic odisla v 60. rokoch (nechcem zachadzat do detailov)


Lenže toto by sa dalo zmeniť, keby sa chcelo.



Egomaniak said:


> jednoducha odpoved-dokial im to dovolujeme-budeme to tu mat stale.a myslim si, ze este zopar volebnych obdobi sa to nezmeni:bash:
> to, ze nam tu vladnu idioti je *nasa vina!* som zvedavy dokedy...


S tým súhlasím.


----------



## eMareq

*EHMK: Na Pohodu mimoriadny rýchlik*


----------



## didinko

*Košice - EHMK 2013 a Lunik IX pozývajú na vernisáž fotografií*

http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=5785
Toto je náš najväčší zdroj kultúry -hno:Luník IX.


----------



## Hafan

Vitajte pri newsletteri neziskovej organizacie Kosice 2013


V juli kosicke vydavatelstvo Hevhetia organizuje hudobny festival
http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/letn-hudobn-festival-hevhetia-2009

Vysiel dalsi newsletter Karpatskej nadacie
http://www.karpatskanadacia.sk/cf/uploadedFiles/webfiles/cffile_7_7_09_9_45_08_AM.pdf

9.jula v kosickom Artfore predstavi Milan Kolcun nove vydanie svojich Potuliek
http://artforum.sk/index.php?mod=page&id=16&section=26

16. a 17.jula neziskova organizacia Kosice 2013 vypravi dva specialne vlaky na festival Pohoda
http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/...interface-expres-koice-trenn-16-7-2009-tvrtok
http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/...interface-expres-koice-trenn-17-7-2009-piatok
http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/...erface-expres-na-pohodu-vyraz-z-koc-do-trenna

Do 31.jula bola predlzena vystava bakalarskych a diplomovych prac absolventov FUTUKE - Dizajn 2009
http://www.stm-ke.sk/aktuality.htm

Aj v auguste bude mat Divadlo na Perone plny program
http://www.naperone.sk/


terminy najblizsich grantov / programov / vyziev

Neziskova organizacia Kosice 2013 vyhlasila VYZVU
http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/koice-eurpske-hlavn-mesto-kultry-vyhlasuje-vzvu

European Cultural Foundation vyhlasila vyzvu STEP beyond mobility scheme
http://www.eurocult.org/we-support-cultural-cooperation/programmes/mobility/apply-step-beyond/

15.jula je posledny termin pre Map Extension 2009-2010
http://www.art4eu.net/art4eu.php?pa...id_rubrique=159&id_article=884&aff=159#_blank

15.jula je posledny termin pre predkladanie projektov vo Vychodoslovenskej galerii
http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/vchodoslovensk-galria-oznamuje

31.jula je posledny termin pre prihlasenie sa do umeleckej grantovej schemy European Cultural Foundation
http://www.eurocult.org/we-support-cultural-cooperation/grants/

25.septembra je posledny termin pre Jeune Talents Cirque Europe
http://www.jeunestalentscirque.org

1.oktobra su posledne terminy pre podavanie ziadosti v podprogramoch Programu Kultura (2007-2013)
http://www.ccp.sk/?id=175&lang=0#node

1.oktobra je posledna moznost prihlasit projekt do sutaze o cenu Europa Nostra
http://www.europanostra.org/


Sledujte www.kosice2013 a ak pobudnete nasledujuci tyzden na vychode Slovenska, neotalajte stravit nejaky cas v

Statnej filharmonii Kosice
http://www.sfk.sk/

Statnom divadle Kosice
http://www.sdke.sk/

Babkovom divadle Kosice
http://bdke.sk/?page=bdk
http://www.jorik.sk

divadle Thalia v Kosiciach
http://www.thaliaszinhaz.sk

divadle Romathan v Kosiciach
http://www.romathan.sk

divadle na Perone v Kosiciach
http://naperone.qu.sk/sk/show/110

Technickom muzeu
http://www.stm-ke.sk/bigmenu.htm

Vychodoslovenskom muzeu
http://www.vsmuzeum.sk/

Vychodoslovenskej galerii
http://www.vsg-kosice.sk/

Ceskom centre Kosice
http://www.czechcentres.cz/kosice/novinky.asp

divadle Jonasa Zaborskeho v Presove
http://www.djz.sk/?view=uvod

divadle Alexandra Duchnovica v Presove
http://www.divadload.sk/

detskom kocovnom divadle Drak v Presove
http://www.kocovnedivadlo.sk

krajskom muzeu v Presove
http://www.muzeumpresov.sk/

Zidovskom muzeu v Presove
http://www.muzeum.sk/?obj=muzeum&ix=zm_mzk_snm

klube Wave v Presove
http://www.wave.sk/

mestskom divadle Actores v Roznave
http://www.actores.sk

Spisskom divadle v Spisskej Novej Vsi
http://www.spisskedivadlo.sk


----------



## eMareq

*Tím EHMK má novú hovorkyňu*



> Tím Európskeho hlavného mesta (EHMK) má od júna novú hovorkyňu. Stala sa ňou Jana Krajkovičová, neter mestského poslanca Martina Boritáša (KDH). Ten akúkoľvek protekciu odmieta.
> 
> Jana Krajkovičová na naše otázky opakovane nereagovala. Odmietla tiež odpovedať na otázku, či pri jej nástupe na súčasnú pozíciu zohral tento príbuzenský vzťah úlohu. Od tímu sme sa aj napriek našej snahe nedozvedeli, akým spôsobom prebehlo výberové konanie na túto pozíciu.
> 
> J. Krajkovičová nám poslala dosiahnuté vzdelanie a pracovné skúsenosti. Vyštudovala žurnalistiku na Katolíckej univerzite v Ružomberku a na tejto istej univerzite absolvovala trojročné štúdium v odbore manažment. Popri štúdiu pracovala v denníku Korzár, v rádiu Východ, pre okresné centrum KDH v Prešove a participovala na niekoľkých predvolebných kampaniach. Pracovala aj na košickom magistráte a neskôr tiež v reklamnej agentúre a ako živnostníčka.


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> Stala sa ňou Jana Krajkovičová, neter mestského poslanca Martina Boritáša (KDH).


Heh, razíme heslo: "Náhoda je sviňa" ? 

Welcome to the jungle 2013... :bash:


----------



## eMareq

veteran said:


> Heh, razíme heslo: "Náhoda je sviňa" ?
> 
> Welcome to the jungle 2013... :bash:


To je protežanstvo KDH (veď ona nieje jediný prípad, keď si neúspešní KDHaci vydobyli miesta ak nie v samospráve, tak v mestských podnikoch).


----------



## metropoly_sk

Ako to vyzera s vystavbou respektive s rekonstrukciou stavieb, ktore sa tykaju EHMK ?


----------



## Joey_T

metropoly_sk said:


> Ako to vyzera s vystavbou respektive s rekonstrukciou stavieb, ktore sa tykaju EHMK ?


Aké stavby? Ja viem o jednom vyradenom Ikaruse, v ktorom prespávajú bezdomovci a feťáci, ale to nie je stavba.


----------



## sckesk




----------



## runnert

Fakt nechápem, začo berú platy pracovníci pamiatkového úradu :wallbash:


----------



## Joey_T

Ruky im dolámať, hajzlom jedným.


----------



## Kvietok

Video - Ludia a ich mesto

Video - Vsetci sme tu doma

Velmi podarene videa


----------



## runnert

*Kassa boys*

Keby tá orlica nemala obutú kanadu a to pierko by nebolo vztýčené + ešte iný typ písma, tak by to bolo vcelku pekné ale hlavne výstižné logo:








Takéto esesácke písmo a extrémistická orlica je symbolom *umeleckej skupiny*, ktorá má za sebou už aj nejakú vernisáž na žilinskej stanici.
Opakujem, škoda tých extrémistických symbolov (jednoznačne podúroveň, Košičanov by takéto niečo nemalo prezentovať)hno:, v opačnom prípade by u mňa malo najvyššie sympatie.


----------



## Joey_T

WTF?!


----------



## eMareq

^^ Dobrá stupidita to logo. Z tých čo to vytvorili ide zakomplexovanosť a malosť.hno::bash:


----------



## R1S0

kassa boys a v logu maju logo bratislavy 

inak nechapem,co to tu vobec robi.......


----------



## misko

R1S0: ty si to nepochopil vobec, evidentne - bezurazky 

a nie je to ziadne ich logo, ale dobre mierena provokacia.

a kassa boys maju za sebou ovela viac, ako "nejaku" vernisaz v ziline.

Tohto roku napriklad mali expoziciu vramci prazskeho bienale, kde mimochodom patrila medzi najuspesnejsie.


----------



## Egomaniak

eMareq said:


> ^^ Dobrá stupidita to logo. Z tých čo to vytvorili ide zakomplexovanosť a malosť.hno::bash:


no mozem ta ubezpecit, ze si sa teraz tak trochen sekol, without insulting:cheers1:


----------



## runnert

R1S0 said:


> inak nechapem,co to tu vobec robi.......


Umelecká skupina nemá súvis s kultúrou?:?
Ok, presvedčil si ma, už sem nebudem prispievať, aj tak ma to tu viac naštvalo ako potešilo :goodbye:
([Košice & Marseille] European Capital of Culture 2013 :lock: )


----------



## eMareq

Egomaniak said:


> no mozem ta ubezpecit, ze si sa teraz tak trochen sekol, without insulting:cheers1:


Mne osobne sa to nepáči. To je všetko.



runnert said:


> Ok, presvedčil si ma, už sem nebudem prispievať, aj tak ma to tu viac naštvalo ako potešilo :goodbye:
> ([Košice & Marseille] European Capital of Culture 2013 :lock: )


Prečo hneď útek?


----------



## Joey_T

misko said:


> a nie je to ziadne ich logo, ale dobre mierena provokacia.


Čo je to ak nie logo? Ja vidím horiaci bratislavský hrad a fašistické symboly.


----------



## R1S0

runnert said:


> Umelecká skupina nemá súvis s kultúrou?:?
> Ok, presvedčil si ma, už sem nebudem prispievať, aj tak ma to tu viac naštvalo ako potešilo :goodbye:
> ([Košice & Marseille] European Capital of Culture 2013 :lock: )


tak to tu treba napisat,nejaku ich historiu,co to je,a nie tu dat nejake logo,a napisat,ze sa ti nepaci kanada na logu a fucker......hno: a urazit sa ako patrocny..... hno:


----------



## Qwert

Joey_T said:


> Prečo je tento thread vlastne v sekcii Projects and Construction Updates? Nebol v hlavnom slovenskom fóre?


Presunul som ho na naliehanie jedného Košičana (možno sa vám k tomu "prizná" aj sám), lebo _na základe projektu EHMK majú byť rekonštruované a budované kultúrne budovy_.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Kvietok said:


> Video - Ludia a ich mesto
> 
> Video - Vsetci sme tu doma
> 
> Velmi podarene videa


Tak tak, pecka


----------



## veteran

Qwert said:


> _na základe projektu EHMK majú byť rekonštruované a budované kultúrne budovy_.


:lol: To určite. Tak sa budú rekonštruovať ako múzeum na Nám. MM? Ďakujem, neprosím. A budovanie kultúrnych budov - myslím, že nestojí za reč popisovať tu rekonštrukcie výmenníkových staníc...


----------



## Joey_T

Qwert said:


> Presunul som ho na naliehanie jedného Košičana (možno sa vám k tomu "prizná" aj sám), lebo _na základe projektu EHMK majú byť rekonštruované a budované kultúrne budovy_.


Otázka pre autora citovanej vety: Čo sú to kultúrne budovy?


----------



## Joey_T

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/4967656/v-ko...divadelna-scena-ponukne-svetove-muzikaly.html
Toto hodnotím ako kvalitatívny posun v oblasti kultúry v meste. A nie nejaké výmenníky, na ktoré nie je toto najkultúrnejšie stádo v Európe pripravené.


----------



## PosoniumAster

sckesk said:


>


Nemam slov! primitivi, strasny format okien, samozrejme plast, som len zbedavy kedy obuchaju tie zvysky ozdob!


----------



## Joey_T

metropoly_sk said:


> Joey_T presne teba som cakal a presne aj takuto reakciu ....
> 
> hno:
> 
> uz sme to tu cele raz rozoberali ohladne EHMK ... a nic si nepochopil ... tvoj problem je ten ze vzudzujes dojem, ze sa na projekt EHMK pozeras ako na nejaku politicku hru (magistrat, knapik ....) .......... ja vobec nie ...
> 
> EHMK nieje len rok 2013, nieje to len nejake jedno podujatie..... EHMK su KOSICE V CELEJ SVOJEJ IDENTITE OD POCIATKU PO DNESNY DEN.
> 
> Ak toto nedokazes pochopit, tak absolutne nerozumies tomu o com projekt EHMK v EUROPE je.... a je to smutne ....


To som rád, že ma tak dobre poznáš. 

Toto vôbec neberiem ako politickú vec. S týmto si vôbec nespájam ani Knapíka, ani Trebuľu, len akýchsi "umelcov", ktorí sa na niečo hrajú. Skôr by som povedal, že ty veľmi nechápeš o čo tu ide. Chceš tu niečo, čo tu nie je. EHMK má byť ucelený projekt na dlhšie obdobie, to beriem. Len akosi to nikde nevidím. Je chválihodné, že sa pokúšaš o zviditeľnenie tohto projektu. Ale určite to nedosiahneš lepením nálepky EHMK na 85 rokov starú tradíciu... Tu si riadne mimo.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Joey_T ja kulture a EHMK rozumiem viac nez dobre .... ja som sa aj pricinil vlastnou rukou o kulturu v kosiciach aj vlastnymi akciami .... pohybujem sa v danej oblasti dost dlho .... a ty mi napises ze som tu mimo... 

ako som uz pisal, EHMK nieje len nejaka jednorazova akcia.... ale akcia aj do buducna, ktora prameni aj z minulosti.... titul sme ziskali nielen kvoli tomu co budeme robit, ale aj preto ze co sme robili, odkial sme, a aku mame historiu a k nej patri aj MARATON. Ako nevravim, ze maraton by mala byt ikona toho projektu, ale bude jeho sucastou ci chceme alebo nie... a mnoho projektov sa s nim bude spajat... ved este ani nieje rok 2013 a sa robi taka mensia sutaz cvakni si maraton, hudobne sprievody ... a takychto bude len pribudat....

ten projekt sa vztahuje na cele Kosice so vsetkym co k nim patri, nielen na par vyvolenych a nejake konkretne akcie ....

Myslim ze najviac to vystihuje tato veta: *Európske hlavné mesto kultúry je titul udeľovaný komisiou a Európskym parlamentom jednému alebo dvom európskym mestám, ktoré po celý rok majú možnosť predstaviť Európe ich kultúrny život a jeho rozvoj. *


----------



## misko

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/vyzva-kasarne-kulturpark

tak vseci podjebovaci maju sancu realizovat vlastne predstavy. nehanbite sa, podajte si ziadost - vymyslite nieco!


----------



## tuomas666

urobme tam prezentaciu kosickych vlakien skyscrapercity


----------



## metropoly_sk

misko said:


> http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/vyzva-kasarne-kulturpark
> 
> tak vseci podjebovaci maju sancu realizovat vlastne predstavy. nehanbite sa, podajte si ziadost - vymyslite nieco!


ano dufam ze Joey_T nieco zrealizuje... pridem sa aj osobne pozriet na podujatie


----------



## Joey_T

Viete dobre, že tento projekt nepodporujem, tak nechápem, prečo očakávate, že budem jeho súčasťou :nuts:. Projekt má svojich ľudí, ktorí, ako sa zdá, nič nerobia. Očividne im už došli nápady, preto oslovujú "verejnosť"... Za toto sú platení?

Druhá vec - pozri sa na tie podmienky a priestory. Toto nie je určené bežným ľuďom, alebo očakávaš, že si prenajmem niektoré z tých miestností a budem tam niečo prevádzkovať? Veď si pozri komu je výzva adresovaná. Navyše čo sú to za miestnosti? Deväť miestností od 8 metrov štvorcových, ani jedna nie je vykurovaná, niektoré nemajú ani len vodovod... Priestory sú tak malé, že tam sotva môže vzniknúť hoc len nejaký komorný klub, navyše absencia vykurovania to vylučuje tak či tak, nehovoriac o klimatizácii. Navyše na kompletné vypracovanie projektu, predloženie návrhu, vyriešenie financovania dávajú niečo cez dva týždne.

Toto sa nedá nazvať nijak inak, ako FRAŠKA.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ no tych vyziev bolo viac, nielen ohladne tohto a nikde ste sa neprihlasili


----------



## Joey_T

Asi som sa zle vyjadril v prvej vete. Alebo je na nej niečo nezrozumiteľné (skús čítať pomalšie).


----------



## metropoly_sk

Joey_T said:


> Asi som sa zle vyjadril v prvej vete. Alebo je na nej niečo nezrozumiteľné (skús čítať pomalšie).


snazim sa ta motivovat k nejakemu napadu  chcem sa ist pozriet


----------



## mikael77

Joey_T said:


> Asi som sa zle vyjadril v prvej vete. Alebo je na nej niečo nezrozumiteľné (skús čítať pomalšie).


aby ste sa s metropoly zbytocne nehadali, myslim si, ze on sa ti len snazi povedat, ze kritizovat je lahke, ale spravit nieco preto to uz je asi ina kava, ze?


----------



## misko

mikael trafil klinec po hlavicke .

a fraska?
je to sposob ako podporit mladych umelcov po skole. atelier osem metrov stvorcovych a na vykurovanie ti seru, hlavne ze maju kde malovat (cokolvek). tento princip funguje vsade na svete. prikladik: http://www.karlinstudios.cz/


----------



## Joey_T

mikael77 said:


> aby ste sa s metropoly zbytocne nehadali, myslim si, ze on sa ti len snazi povedat, ze kritizovat je lahke, ale spravit nieco preto to uz je asi ina kava, ze?


Keď tento projekt nepodporujem, tak samozrejme ho nepodporím ani v tomto, nie? A áno, kritizovať ho budem, pretože tento projekt je o ľuďoch, ktorí sú platení z peňazí mesta, z daní a keďže dane platím, mám k tomu čo povedať.

Minule tu bola debata o upratovaní Luníka IX z mestských peňazí. Aj tam som napísal, že nesúhlasím, napísali to viacerí. Prečo si teda nepovedal, že kritizovať je ľahké a neposlal všetkých zbierať tam smeti?



metropoly_sk said:


> snazim sa ta motivovat k nejakemu napadu  chcem sa ist pozriet


Čakáš, že ja si tam prenajmem miesto a ja tam niečo usporiadam? Prosím ťa, nebuď smiešny, toto nie je adresované ľuďom. Aj aj keby (čo je absurdné), tak samozrejme vyriešim financovanie, vypracujem projekt, zoženiem ľudí a všetko to budem mať do dvoch týždňov spravené. A samozrejme bez zisku. Vtipálek.


----------



## eMareq

*Mestská rada odporučila ďalšie škrty v rozpočte*

*PROGRAM Č. 2: MESTO KULTÚRY - 196 354 €*


> Podprogram 2: Projekt EHMK 2013 - 16 597 €
> 
> Kapitálové výdavky - 16 597 €
> 
> Kultúrne body okraja – rekonštrukcia výmenníkových staníc - 16 597 €
> 
> Nezisková organizácia Košice-2013,n.o. navrhuje zníženie finančných prostriedkov v kapitálových výdavkoch v aktivite „Rekonštrukcia výmenníkových staníc".
> 
> Podprogram 3: Kultúrno-spoločenské podujatia - 19 600 €
> 
> Bežné výdavky - 19 600 €
> 
> Deň mesta Košice – 15. ročník osláv - 6 000 €
> 
> Z dôvodu ukončenej aktivity v roku 2009 je možné zníženie rozpočtu do výšky skutočného čerpania k 30.6.2009.
> 
> Leto v Košiciach - 5 000 €
> 
> Vzhľadom na finančnú situáciu mesta navrhujeme znížiť výdavky na túto aktivitu.
> 
> Košické Vianoce a Silvester - 5 000 €
> 
> Nakoľko časť výdavkov bude fakturovaná až v mesiaci január 2010, je možné zníženie rozpočtu v tejto aktivite.
> 
> Stretnutie samospráv V - 4 - 3 600 €
> 
> Návrh na zníženie výdavkov vychádza zo skutočne realizovaných výdavkov na uvedenú aktivitu.
> 
> Podprogram 5odporné aktivity v oblasti historického dedičstva -75 000 €
> 
> Kapitálové výdavky - 75 000 €
> 
> Pamätník obetiam a udalostiam 1968 a revolúcii za demokraciu 1989 - 75 000 €
> 
> Vzhľadom na finančnú situáciu mesta a rozporuplné názory verejnosti na realizáciu pamätníka navrhujeme pamätník v roku 2009 nerealizovať a osadiť pamätnú tabuľu k týmto udalostiam.
> 
> Podprogram 6: Podpora kultúrnych zariadení - 8 679 €
> 
> Kapitálové výdavky - 8 679 €
> 
> 08.2.0.3 Zoologická záhrada – príspevková organizácia - 8 679 €
> 
> Kapitálové výdavky predstavujú výšku základnej reprodukcie, to znamená, že sú vo výške odpisov príspevkovej organizácie. Organizácia prehodnotila plán kapitálových výdavkov na rok 2009 a určila priority, medzi ktoré zaradila len nevyhnutné výdavky.
> 
> Podprogram 7: Skvalitnenie ponuky kultúrno-poznáv. turizmu - 10 000€
> 
> Bežné výdavky - 10 000 €
> 
> 04.7.3 Systém marketingu a rozvoja kultúrno – poznávacieho turizmu -10 000 €
> 
> V rámci úsporných opatrení navrhujeme zníženie výdavkov v aktivite 4 – propagačné materiály vo výške 10 000 € aj z dôvodu možnosti získania finančných prostriedkov v rámci pripravovaného projektu z fondov Európskej únie.
> 
> Podprogram 8: Košice–EHMK 2013, n.o. - 66 478 €
> 
> Bežné výdavky - 66 478 €
> 
> 08.6.0 Košice 2013 – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry,n.o. - 66 478 €
> 
> Nezisková organizácia prispôsobí rozpočet svojich výdavkov aktuálnej finančnej situácii. Svoju činnosť bude zabezpečovať v úspornom režime a obmedzí niektoré aktivity.


----------



## hraby

^^ KE este vobec stoja o EHMK?


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Doteraz sa škrtalo na úkor EHMK. Znížili sa výdavky na verejné osvetlenie (svieti sa menej), znížili sa prostriedky pre Mestskú políciu, ale Melody boys Balún a spol. si odhlasovali zvýšenia pre združenia tehotných žien, bábkové divadlo, "festivaly" pre okrajové žánre a pod.

Mesto je zadĺžené, príjmy z daní klesajú, uťahovať opasky jednoducho treba. Kde inde sa dá šetriť?


----------



## R1S0

misko said:


> mikael trafil klinec po hlavicke .
> 
> a fraska?
> je to sposob ako podporit mladych umelcov po skole. atelier osem metrov stvorcovych a na vykurovanie ti seru, hlavne ze maju kde malovat (cokolvek). tento princip funguje vsade na svete. prikladik: http://www.karlinstudios.cz/



no myslim skor,ze Joey_T skor trafil ten klinec po hlavicke.
niekto tam berie poriadne platy,a vymyslat maju ludia....? hno:

ps;vykurovanie...to je problem drbnut tam do podlahy elektricke vyhrevne siete,regulator a pre kazdu osobitne merace?
a kazdy nech i kuri/a plati,ako chce...?


----------



## metropoly_sk

je logicke ze vymyslat ma ten kto je za to plateny... ale paci sa mi ta iniciativa ze sa dava priestor aj verejnosti ... ako to uz dopadne je uz ina vec...... 

co sa tyka toho setrenia... myslim ze v dnesnych casoch dost logicke... aky to vsak bude mat vplyv na EHMK to sa nechajme prekvapit.


----------



## mikael77

Joey_T said:


> Keď tento projekt nepodporujem, tak samozrejme ho nepodporím ani v tomto, nie? A áno, kritizovať ho budem, pretože tento projekt je o ľuďoch, ktorí sú platení z peňazí mesta, z daní a keďže dane platím, mám k tomu čo povedať.
> 
> Minule tu bola debata o upratovaní Luníka IX z mestských peňazí. Aj tam som napísal, že nesúhlasím, napísali to viacerí. Prečo si teda nepovedal, že kritizovať je ľahké a neposlal všetkých zbierať tam smeti?


nikde netvrdim, ze to nemozes kritizovat, len som napisal, ze sa lahko kritizuje...
ok beriem to, ze tento projekt nepodporujes, ale ak uz sme sa do toho dali.. tak by sme sa mali co najviac z tohto projektu vytazit...

prepac, ale prispevky o pratani lunika 9 som necital, alebo prehliadol...
ale ja taktisto nesuhlasim s pratanim lunika9 za spolocne peniaze..nemam to preco kritizovat


----------



## mikael77

R1S0 said:


> no myslim skor,ze Joey_T skor trafil ten klinec po hlavicke.
> niekto tam berie poriadne platy,a vymyslat maju ludia....? hno:
> 
> ps;vykurovanie...to je problem drbnut tam do podlahy elektricke vyhrevne siete,regulator a pre kazdu osobitne merace?
> a kazdy nech i kuri/a plati,ako chce...?


je na tom nieco zle, ze chcu do toho zapojit aj ludi? podla mna nie... len sa mi zda, ze ludia o to nemaju zaujem...

na druhej strane, by si kritizoval, ze robia projekt pre cele mesto a ani nedaju sancu sa ludom vyjadrit...

nijako vam nedobre


----------



## eMareq

metropoly_sk said:


> je logicke ze vymyslat ma ten kto je za to plateny... ale paci sa mi ta iniciativa ze sa dava priestor aj verejnosti ... ako to uz dopadne je uz ina vec......


No a teraz sa Ťa spýtam, na koľko % ten priestor verejnosť aj reálne využila? Netvrdím, že tu neboli nápady mladých (veď sa tu o tom písalo) a ako to dopadlo?

A aký záujem prejavila verejnosť o to čo nám Zora s podhodnoteným štandardom 2.500 € a jej kreatívnym teamom vyrobila? Zatiaľ to je súkromná hračka pre pár vyvolených, kde mesto má svoje EHMK ("kulturpark") a kraj svoj ("kulturfabrik"). Spolupráca ako hovado! :bash:



metropoly_sk said:


> co sa tyka toho setrenia... myslim ze v dnesnych casoch dost logicke... aky to vsak bude mat vplyv na EHMK to sa nechajme prekvapit.


Šetriť sa malo už dávno. Nie AŽ teraz.



hraby said:


> ^^ KE este vobec stoja o EHMK?


Keď nemáš, tak nemáš. Čo narobíš. Môžeš vyskakovať len do takej výšky na akú máš. Ale budúci rok je voloblbný.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ Joey ......ja to akceptujem, ze projekt nieje v pohybe ako by mal byt.... ale to neznamena ze bdues robit zlu reklamu v zahranici ... to je to najhorsie co mozes urobit pre mesto ... pretoze tu nerobis zle meno projektu, ale celemu mestu .....

nechapem ako toto dokaze niekto vobec napisat...... hno:


----------



## Filips111

metropoly_sk said:


> ^^ Joey ......ja to akceptujem, ze projekt nieje v pohybe ako by mal byt.... ale to neznamena ze bdues robit zlu reklamu v zahranici ... to je to najhorsie co mozes urobit pre mesto ... pretoze tu nerobis zle meno projektu, ale celemu mestu .....
> 
> nechapem ako toto dokaze niekto vobec napisat...... hno:


^^ uplny suhlas..


----------



## HUmatte

Kvietok said:


> Hello HUmatte !
> Joey likes to magnify (especially in case of this project) ...
> Kosice ECOC project is not dead in all conscience, although progress is not very apparent.
> I would say there is nothing new sice our last chat :sleepy:...


Hi Kvietok!

You have 4 years before the ECC year comes. You have plenty of time to start the constructions. Don't do what Pécs did, that the constructions started in a delay so the first half of the year in 2010 will be a big construction area in Pécs. 

But I even don't know you plans and projects. I only remember that you will turn your old factory bulidings into theatres... which is a really good idea.


----------



## Qwert

It would be great if there was some English summary about what exactly is going to happen in connection with ECC (projects, buildings, events). It could be added to the first post as well. After all, this project is aimed also on foreign visitors, Košice will be European Capital of Culture.


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^If I will be have a time in next days... I will be write some important informations about project ECC .... but year 2013 is far.



_sorry for my bad english_


----------



## Joey_T

metropoly_sk said:


> ^^If I will be have a time in next days... I will be write some important informations about project ECC .... but year 2013 is far.
> 
> 
> 
> _sorry for my bad english_


Daj to dokopy a ja to editnem do prvého príspevku.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Joey_T said:


> Daj to dokopy a ja to editnem do prvého príspevku.


ok, len ako vravim musim si najst cas... vela veci mam rozbehnutych a nestiham.. ak budem mat nieco napisane... dam vediet...


----------



## Hafan

*3 pozvánky na podujatia*

Udalosť: VLNA NA ŽIVO
Začiatok: 10. novembra, 18:00
Koniec: 10. novembra, 22:00
Where: Kasárne/Kulturpark


Udalosť: Súčasná kresba Košice-Praha-Budapešť v koncepcii Svetlany Fialovej
Začiatok: 11. novembra, 18:00
Koniec: 11. novembra, 21:00
Where: Kasárne/Kulturpark


Udalosť: NOUVEAUNU_FM 2009
Začiatok: 13. novembra, 20:00
Koniec: 14. novembra, 6:00
Where: Kasárne/Kulturpark


----------



## sckesk

Presunute do Traffic Infrastructure


----------



## R1S0

do traffic infra. si mal dat.


----------



## Joey_T

^^ Alebo do off topicu. Dnes som šiel okolo, a pozastavoval sa nad tým, prečo sa úplne všetko, čo sa v meste deje, trepe do pamiatkovej rezervácie, spravidla na Hlavnú. Ukončenie pretekov medzi Ústavným súdom a dopravnou priemyslovkou? To nie je žiadne iné vhodné miesto?


----------



## sckesk

Joey_T said:


> ^^ Alebo do off topicu. Dnes som šiel okolo, a pozastavoval sa nad tým, prečo sa úplne všetko, čo sa v meste deje, trepe do pamiatkovej rezervácie, spravidla na Hlavnú. Ukončenie pretekov medzi Ústavným súdom a dopravnou priemyslovkou? To nie je žiadne iné vhodné miesto?


Kedze OFF TOPIC nie je iba o diani v Kosiciach, tak ho vobec nesledujem, takze tam ani nic davat nebudem. Tak som to radsej presunul do Traffic Infrastructure, i ked to podla mna s dopravnou infrastrukturov nema nic spolocne...


----------



## Hafan

*Diskusia s Dr. Pleitgenom podpis memoranda*

13. novembra 2009
16:00 - 18:00	
Kasárne / Kulturpark


Východoslovenská energetika a.s., RUHR.2010 GmbH a Košice – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013 podpíšu memorandum

Memorandum o spolupráci a porozumení slávnostne podpíšu dňa 13. Novembra 2009 o 16.00 hodine Košice – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013, n.o., Východoslovenská energetika a.s. a RUHR.2010 GmbH v Kasárňach/Kulturparku na Kukučínovej ulici č. 2 v Košiciach. Vzniknuté partnerstvo rozšíri priestor pre zviditeľnenie sa miest v európskom povedomí a pre rast kreatívnej ekonomiky v Košiciach a celom regióne. Súčasťou slávnostného aktu bude neformálna diskusia s predstaviteľmi jednotlivých organizácií o 17.00. Primátor mesta Košice František Knapík spolu s predsedom predstavenstva a generálnym riaditeľom VSE a.s. Norbertom Schürmannom a riaditeľmi projektov oboch miest Zorou Jaurovou a Dr. Pleitgenom budú hovoriť na tému kreatívna ekonomika, budovanie kreatívnych štvrtí, či prepojenie energetického sektora a kultúry.


http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/...-hlavne-mesto-kultury-2013-podpisu-memorandum

Diskusia s legendou nemeckej žurnalistiky Dr. Pleitgenom, Zorou Jaurovou, primátorom mesta Košice a generálnym riaditeľom VSE o vplyve a význame Európskych hlavných miest kultúry a kreatívnej ekonomike.


----------



## Hafan

*Ďalšia správa z FB*

DIZAJN NA KOLESÁCH V KOŠICIACH...

Kliknite na nasledujúcu linku a dozviete sa viac:

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/prvy-vymennik-v-poradi

Tešíme sa na Vás, dovidenia!


----------



## Hafan

*Pozvánka na výstavu "Môj 17. november"*

Pozývame Vás na otvorenie výstavy Môj 17. November, ktoré sa uskutoční 17. novembra 2009 o 19.00 hod. v priestoroch centra Kasárne/Kulturpark na Kukučínovej 2 v Košiciach. 

Autorom výtvarného riešenia výstavy je slobodný umelec Helmut Bistika a slávnostne ju otvorí členka činohry Štátneho divadla v Košiciach Ľuba Blaškovičová.

...aby sme nezabudli.

R.V.S.P. [email protected]

Podujatie pripravila nezisková organizácie Košice - Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013, n.o. v spolupráci s U.S.Steel Košice, s.r.o.

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/moj-17-november-aby-sme-nezabudli




Ďalšia správa, ktorá mi prišla na FB.


----------



## Hafan

*Pozvánka na NUFORM FESTIVAL*

Začiatok:	
19. novembra 2009, 19:00
Koniec:	
20. novembra 2009, 0:00
Miesto:	
Véčko, Budovateľská 31, PREŠOV


Nuform je nová hudba, nová kultúra, nové umenie pre mladých ľudí a všetkých, ktorí sa mlado cítia. NUFORM FESTIVAL 19. a 20. novembra vo V – klube na Budovateľskej ulici v Prešove predstaví progresívne hudobné trendy s dôrazom na vplyv jazzu (jazz, nujazz, soul, soulful drum'n'bass,...), ktorý je spoločným menovateľom v tvorbe ponúkaných festivalových interpretov.

Zástupcom „čistokrvného“ jazzu bude na tohtoročnom NUFORMe slovenská kapela BKK TRIO (Buntaj, Gašpar, Tatár - sprievodný klavirista spevákov súťaže Česko Slovenská SUPERSTAR). Americko - španielsky projekt BEATSPOKE, ktorý podľa slávneho producenta kapely INCOGNITO Gillesa Petersona získal titul „Talent roka 2009“ ponúkne návštevníkom tanečný soul-jazz-electropop. Neoficiálnym "maskotom" obidvoch festivalových dní v prešovskom V-KLUBE bude DJ PAT HEART francúzskeho pôvodu, ktorý 4 roky po sebe pôsobil ako rezidentný DJ na prestížnom jazzovom festivale v MONTREAUX. Okrem týchto interpretov s výrazným jazzovým vplyvom sa na NUFORM FESTIVALE predstaví aj charizmatický barcelonský DJ FRED SPIDER, košicko-prešovská kapela VATA, DJ BREAK!FAST a špecialisti na VJ performance - ENDOSKOPI a LASKA.

NUFORM festival sa koná s podporou Ministerstva kultúry Slovenskej republiky a s propagačnou podporou neziskovej organizácie Košice – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013, n.o..

Súčasťou festivalu bude aj prezentácia krátkych filmov – VIDEOART študentov Technickej Univerzity Fakulty umení v Košiciach, so začiatkom o 19.00 hod.

Viac informácií ako aj podrobný program nájdete na www.nuform.sk.

Vstupné: predpredaj 5 EUR/deň, 7 EUR/deň na mieste - Véčko, Budovateľská ul. 31 v Prešove


----------



## sckesk

Dufam, ze cele muzeum nespadne, ked hore daju tolko zeleza...


----------



## R1S0

no hlavne,ze tie ozrutne vetracky a vyduchy su stale tam....


----------



## sckesk

*MÔJ 17. NOVEMBER“ ... ABY SME NEZABUDLI*

Pozývame Vás na otvorenie výstavy Môj 17. November, ktoré sa uskutoční 17. novembra 2009 o 19.00 hod. v priestoroch centra Kasárne/Kulturpark na Kukučínovej 2 v Košiciach.
Autorom výtvarného riešenia výstavy je slobodný umelec Helmut Bistika a slávnostne ju otvorí členka činohry Štátneho divadla v Košiciach Ľuba Blaškovičová.
/Kasárne Kulturpark, Kukučínova 2, Košice/

Zasiel som sa tam dnes pozriet, no mal som pri sebe iba mobil.


----------



## Hafan

*Pozvánka na podujatie - Premeny literatúry v rokoch 1989 – 2009 medzi centrom a regiónom*

Dátum:	
26. novembra 2009
Čas:	
18:00 - 21:00
Miesto:	
Kasárne / Kulturpark


Autorské čítanie autorov z východoslovenského regiónu (Ján Sabol, Karol Horák, Stanislav Rakús, Víťo Staviarsky, Peter Karpinský, Ľudovít Petraško). Okrúhly stôl s osobnosťami slovenskej kultúry v regióne a na Slovensku (Peter Švorc, Peter Himič, Fedor Vico, Juraj Bartusz a iní). Koncert Edo Klena a Klenoty. 
Mapovanie a identifikácia premien umeleckej literárnej tvorby a aktivít kultúrneho charakteru na Slovensku od roku 1989 po súčasnosť, a to najmä na východoslovenskom regióne s presahom k centru, v širších kontextových súvislostiach stredoeurópskeho priestoru.


----------



## R1S0

dnes som si v meste vsimol,ze na drvivej vacsine stlpov verejneho osvetlenia su polepene plagaty pet shop boys koncertu.
samozrejme ze vacsina tam uz ltt drzi,odlepuju sa padaju.

cize v najblizsich dnoch budemem mat po meste kopec zltych mokrych hnijucich papierov.

som zvedavy,kto a ci nieco v tomto smere podnikne (vypatranie,kto to lepil,pokuta,upratanie atd)


----------



## sckesk

Zacali opat rozoberat lavu stranu strechy. Konecne asi idu prerabat ten nepodarok.


----------



## veteran

sckesk said:


> Zacali opat rozoberat lavu stranu strechy. Konecne asi idu prerabat ten nepodarok.


Len kto to zaplatí to prerábanie... hno:


----------



## R1S0

ehmk a clovek sa nema v meste ani poriadne "de vychcat".....


----------



## tuomas666

sckesk said:


> Zacali opat rozoberat lavu stranu strechy. Konecne asi idu prerabat ten nepodarok.


nielen u nas sa takto dodrbavaju pamiatky.
http://www.zachrante-karluv-most.cz/
pravdu povediac dost ma to sokovalo


----------



## hraby

^^ ta rekonstrukcia karlovho mosta sa im teda moc nezdarila, ale to je problem cechov, a primator Bem sa aspon o problem zaujima, kdez to Knapik sa na tu katastrofu na muzeu totalne serie.. len v tom je problem..


----------



## metropoly_sk

V ramci akcie Future City Game (EHMK 2013), ktora sa konala vcera... zvitazila so svojim navrhom skupina, ktora chce zmenit nazov letiska Kosice.

Aby to malo reprezentativne meno.... Kosice si nieco take zasluzia.... 

vitazna skupina ziskava 3300 eur na realizaciu projektu.... ma ist o celomestske hlasovanie za osobnost mesta .... !!!! sposob sa dozvieme vcas....

na zaklade toho dojde k rokovaniam s vlastnikmi letiska a zmene nazvu .... ak teda bude zaujem vlastnikov.... vitazi su nadseni a odhodlani ist az do ciela...


----------



## Hafan

*Čítanie v piesku*

Dátum:
11. decembra 2009
Čas:	
16:00 - 18:00
Miesto:	
Kasárne / Kulturpark


Čítanie v piesku… s maďarskými historikmi o spoločnej histórii Slovákov a Maďarov - István Kollai, József Demmel, Lajos Maurovich Horváth 
V cykle podujatí Čítanie v piesku pozýva OZ Haliganda raz mesačne na detské ihriská a pieskoviská historikov, archeológov, mineralógov – všetkých, ktorí sa „hrabú“ v piesku a objavujú v ňom našu minulosť.


Viac info: 
http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/...rikmi-o-spolocnej-historii-slovakov-a-madarov


----------



## metropoly_sk

inak neviem ci ste postrehli, ale v kasarnach sa robi prezetacia architektonickeho riesenia sumestie Kosice Presov ... nablizsie ma byt 18.12.


----------



## Hafan

*KONVERGENCIE - festival komornej hudby*

Začiatok:	
15. decembra 2009, 19:00
Koniec:	
16. decembra 2009, 23:00
Miesto:	
Kasárne / Kulturpark


Kasárne/Kulturpark, Kukučínova 2 , Košice
3. koncert | Konvergencie 
***********PRVÝKRÁT V KOŠICIACH*************
19.00 CHASSIDIC SONGS | Chasidské piesne
Rabín Baruch MYERS – klavír, spev | Boris LENKO – akordeón | Miloš VALENT – husle, viola | Jozef LUPTÁK – violončelo
vstupné 7 €
„Chasidské piesne posilňujú nádej a vieru, prinášajú ͵svetlo’do rodiny a domova” 
Rabbi Sholom Ber of Lubavitch
4. koncert | Konvergencie
21.00 PACORA trio
Stano PALÚCH - husle | Marcel COMMENDANT – cymbal | Róbert RAGAN – kontrabas | www.pacoratrio.sk
vstupné 4 €
ŠTVRTOK/17.12.
Kasárne/Kulturpark, Kukučínova 2 , Košice
5. koncert | Konvergencie
19.00 TRIO | Igor KARŠKO – husle (CH) | Nora SKUTA – klavír | Jozef LUPTÁK – violončelo/klavírne triá Josepha Haydna, Johanna Nepomuka Hummela, Bohuslava Martinů a Antonína Dvořáka
vstupné 5 €
Viac info na www.kosice2013.sk


----------



## eMareq

Rozprával som sa s človekom, ktorý písal Knapipikovi malebný volebný program Via Cassovia http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=1225 (figuruje vedľa slova Spracovateľ). Ako mi sám nezávisle potvrdil, už vtedy s ním boli problémy. Ale nie o tom som chcel.

Tento človek stál aj pri zrode nápadu s EHMK. Veci sa však vyvinuli tak, že odišiel, nakoľko už nebol po istom čase potrebný (prsty v tom má terajší riaditeľ magoriátu). V tom zmysle, že ho potrebovali len na to, aby im dal svoje nápady a myšlienky. Tie si následne sprivatizovali a vydávali ich za vlastné. Druhá vec je tá, že tí čo sú tam teraz nevedia podávať projekty na eurofondy, z ktorých to má byť tiež financované. A €Ú nedá peniaze len tak, naviac tam je viacstupňová kontrola na čo tie prachy šli. (Chválabohu, že tu máme €Ú, aspoň niečo sa nedá zdefraudovať.) Preto sa tu realizujú, len tie trápne výmenníky, ktoré sú mimochodom opísaným projektom.


----------



## Joey_T

Mňa by zaujímalo, na čo všetko sa ten rozpočet minie. Zatiaľ to vyzerá tak, že väčšina prostriedkov bude nevyužitá...

A tiež ma zaujíma, čo sa deje so spoluprácou s Prešovom, tá totiž nie je očividne žiadna. Prešovčania idú pre projekt EHMK rekonštruovať historickú budovu soľného skladu. To akože podmienka, ktorú mesto dostalo (spolupráca s PO) bude vyzerať tak, že my sa hrajeme na našom piesočku, koňare na svojom? :nuts::bash:hno:


----------



## bernardo1

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5192825/projekt-europske-hlavne-mesto-kultury-je-ohrozeny.html

Toto je zo strany ficovskej drbnutej vlady nehoraznost. Vzdy mam pocit, ze keby EHMK vyhrala BA, skladali by sme sa na nenormalnu kopu penazi vsetci, no akonahle to vyhrali Kosice, nezaujima ich to. IDIOTI!hno::bash:


----------



## eMareq

bernardo1 said:


> http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5192825/projekt-europske-hlavne-mesto-kultury-je-ohrozeny.html
> 
> Toto je zo strany ficovskej drbnutej vlady nehoraznost. Vzdy mam pocit, ze keby EHMK vyhrala BA, skladali by sme sa na nenormalnu kopu penazi vsetci, no akonahle to vyhrali Kosice, nezaujima ich to. IDIOTI!hno::bash:


No už vidím ako sa vláda do toho šinie. Tí majú iné problémy ako EHMK. Za 5 mesiacov sú tu voľby. A najmä aby bol z čoho zaplatiť to EHMK, vzhľadom na vyrabovanosť štátnej kasy.


----------



## R1S0

priznam sa,ze ja ziadne projekty okolo EHMK som nepostrehol uz dost dlho.hlavne ale je,ze tucne platy sa poberaju.....


----------



## KLEPETO

bernardo1 said:


> http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5192825/projekt-europske-hlavne-mesto-kultury-je-ohrozeny.html
> 
> Toto je zo strany ficovskej drbnutej vlady nehoraznost. Vzdy mam pocit, ze keby EHMK vyhrala BA, skladali by sme sa na nenormalnu kopu penazi vsetci, no akonahle to vyhrali Kosice, nezaujima ich to. IDIOTI!hno::bash:


Čím to asi bude, žeby táto vláda mala pre BA slabosť aj napriek tomu, že tu nevyhrali zatiaľ žiadne doterajšie voľby.


----------



## eMareq

To že má súčasná "vláda" maslo na hlave s rôznymi tendrami je jedna vec a nedá sa čakať, že vzhľadom na vyrabovanosť ŠR + do toho započítajme krízu (ale to na veci nič nemení, keby kríza nebola, tak je kasa vyrabovaná ešte viac), že tu pošle LEN tak nejaké peniaze, bez projektov.

Stačí si však prečítať niektoré príspevky z diskusie pod článkom a veci sa ukážu, kto za to môže. Dodávam citáty (nekrátené, aj s pravopisnými chybami), ktoré sú k veci a podstatné riadky zvýrazňujem:



> Vysvetlenie kde je problem
> 
> Knapik a spol *naplanovali 70mil.eur* z fondov EU. Pri tejto "čarovnej" formulke to ale aj konči. Tí hlupaci totižto vobec nemali pru o tom, *aka kapitola zahrna ake mozne projekty*, *aka cinnost sa da z akej kaptole a v akom rozsahu vyfinancovat*. Knapik a Jaurova to *naplanovali v kapitolach kde nie je mozne financovat takyto objem penazi, lebo to pravidla jednoducho nepovoluju*. Tie *pravidla samozrejme boli zname v case ked projekt mesta KOsice pre EHMK vznikal*. Za tu to balamaz moze diletantstvo Knapika a jeho ludi. Eurospka komisia nebude menit pravidla hry pre cerpanie eurofondov, ktore funguju v celej EU len preto, ze nejaky Knapik si nenastudoval manual zakladne mantinely tej konkretnej kapitoly.
> Amaterizmus a neschopnost Knapika a spol je hodne vyznamenania. S EHMK sa mozeme urcite rozlucit, je to proste zle naplanovane v casti - Financovanie.
> Dovi a dopo Knapik. Zatvor za sebou dvere a zhasni.
> 
> ofuck 15.01.2010 0:35





> Kazdemu, kto ma len trosku paru o tom, ako bezia fondy EU, muselo byt jasne na zaciatku, ze zmenit tieto fondy sa bude dat len velmi tazko alebo vobec. Napriek tomu sa zmena stala zakladom financovania EHMK. *Takze problem je v tych, ktori takyto rozpocet postavili. Chcu nieco, co sa neda!* ale na tom buduju kredit Slovenska a tvrdia, ze ho niekto ohrozil. Ohrozili ho ti, ktori vystupovali na tlacovke! Na to, aby niekto urobil dobry projekt nestaci mal len rad kosicke basketbalistky ako tvrdi Jaurova, ktora nevie ani po slovensky. Takze teraz kopu proti sebe, ked tvrdia, ze mali dostat nejake peniaze. nemali. A pani jaurova to velmi dovbre vie - alebo je taka blba ze to nevie? Tak preco potom robi riaditelku EHMK?
> 
> axyte 15.01.2010 7:51





> Celý projekt EHMK
> 
> je o podvode, korupcii a rodinkárstve. Bolo to politické rozhodnutie KDH a išlo na to doteraz milióny eúr z peňazí košických daňových poplatníkov. Deti kádehákov,poslanci MZ a diletanti, ktorí o kultúre nemali ani šajnu nedokázali ani povedať Košičanom o čo sa jedná. Nezrozumiteľné a nejasné projekty sú len zástierkou prideľovania si nadštandardných odmien a tunelovania peňazí. Všetko bolo robené bez výberových konaní a reči o "úžasných projektoch" z úst Knapíka a Kolarčíka sú obrazom ich duševnej biedy a úbohosti. Bude to ešte len škandál, aký Košice nezažili.
> 
> voice of kosice 15.01.2010 7:48





> KE 2013
> 
> Sposob ako sa veci deju v KE 2013 maju aj svoju odvratenu stranu. Mladí ludia predkladaju projekty, kotré su razom zamietnute - ale vedenie 2013 sa predsa len pácia a kedze projekty nie su chranene autorstvom, následne dochádza k ich realizácii vopred urcenými priatelmi.
> KE 2013 sa zaviazalo spolupracovat s Presovom, ktory mal ovela lepsi projekt, a vyhral len o hlas jedneho konkretneho cloveka - a to tu nechcem riesit.
> Nechem byt dalej konkretny, ale mne je jedno ci z politickeho hladiska peniaze pridu alebo nie. Podstatne je, že aj tak by ich KE nemali ziskat, lebo sposob ako sa stavaju k projektom generovany košičanmi je podivný a zvlastny.
> KE2013 nieje pro Kosicky. A v tom ma prsty aj riaditelka
> 
> Flexi 15.01.2010 9:47





> Samozrejme, projekt "pre Kosice" a "o Kosiciach" sa neda efektivne riadit z Bratislavy. Ano, je potrebne obcs zajst aj na ministerstvo a lobovat v Bratislave, ci v zahranici. Ale pani riaditelka by mala byt predvosetkym v uzkom kontakte s kreativcami a kuturnymi manazermi v Kosiciach. Rozvoj kultury v meste sa neda predsa planovat z kancelarie na druhom konci republiky! Nevidim problem v tom, ze je pani Jaurova z Bratislavy: podla mojho nazoru je mozne za pomerne kratky cas (1-2 roky) naozaj dobre sa oboznamit s kulturnymi pomermi v Kosiciach, spoznat mentalitu ludi, ktori tu ziju - cize cielovu skupinu projektu, ktory riadi. Ale to by chcelo z jej strany INTENZIVNY kontakt s ludmi, uprimnu snahu a mozno aj obete - co zda sa, pani riaditelke za tie "male" peniaze nestoji. Je jednoduchsie pozvat kamaratov z Bratislavy, aby tym "nekulturnym" Kosiciam priniesli kulturu... potom, ked sa minu peniazky, rychlo sa zbalia a kosicania, ktori v zaciatkoch mali snahu nieco pre kulturu v meste urobit, ale neuspeli, pretoze neboli v zozname kamaratov a znamych, budu davno rezignovani. Takze aby cely tento projekt neposobil kontraproduktivne: "naoko" tu nieco velkolepe urobime (trapny laser na Bani?!), ale tych par ludi, ktori s kulturou v KE myslia vazne, odradime...
> 
> DonQuijote 15.01.2010 11:34





> Je to naozaj divne
> 
> Je zaujimave, ze ked mesto zostavovalo tim EHMK a neskor zakladalo neziskovku EHMK, hovorili, ze ta sa nebude podielat na priprave programu (prip. len minimalne), ale bude koncepcne a organizacne "zastresovat" cely projekt. Realita je vsak ina... Na poslednu vyzvu ministerstva kultury na predkladanie programovych projektov EHMK pre rok 2010 predlozila neziskovka EHMK hned 3 velke programove projekty (!) v celkovej sume viac nez 10 milionov SK: ( http://registerkultury.gov.sk/granty2010/zobraz_ziadosti.php?filter=3 )
> Je to viac nez tretina celeho ministerskeho "balika". Co ine sa da ocakavat, nez to, ze komisia, ktora o rozdeleni penazi rozhoduje, vsetky tri projekty EHMK schvali - a pravdepodobne v plnej vyske...? V tej 5-clennej komisii totiz (logicky) "sedi" aj sefka EHMK - a hoci rokovaci poriadok programovej komisie stanovuje, ze clen komisie nerozhoduje o "vlastnom" projekte, ostatni clenovia komisie tiez nie su v diani EHMK nezainteresovani... a s riditelkou EHMK predsa treba byt "zadobre". Vidim v tom (minimalne) eticky problem.
> Ak by sme aj prehliadli tuto stanku veci... OK, ved nech EHMK pripravi z nasich penazi dobry program... preco nie? Ale je toho tim EHMK schopny? Kto su ludia, ktori ten tim tvoria? Co o nich kosicania vedia? Ake maju skusenosti s kulturnym manazmentom? Maju na tuto pracu predpoklady a vzdelanie? Mam pocit, ze niektori z nich sa v kulture "ocitli" zo dna na den, len vdaka spravnym konexiam. Vyjadrenie primatora, ze im veri, mi nestaci!!! Preco na tieto pozicie neboli vyberove konania? Ved tito ludia budu oplyvnovat tok obrovskeho objemu financii v priebehu niekolkych rokov.
> Samotna "umelecka" produkcia EHMK zatial nepresvedcila, skor naopak (a to od uz "rozbehnutia" EHMK uplynulo dost casu). Mnohe akcie pod hlavickou EHMK boli SILNO poznacene amaterizmom. Ked niekto chce robit umelecke projekty z verejnych financii, musi predsa umeniu rozumiet! Nestaci "mat rad"... Kvetnate, "odborne", no zial prazdne reci okolo kváziumeleckých pseudoprojektov mozno zalepia oci niekomu zvonku, ale obcania, ktori ocakavaju kvalitu, obidu naprazdno
> 
> DonQuijote 15.01.2010 12:54





> Žiadne "mesto"
> 
> nezostavovalo team EHMK ani nebola žiadna súťaž tak ako nebola súťaž na riaditeľa n.o. Všetko sú to primátorovi politickí a blízki ľudia z prostredia KDH. Knapík vymenoval Kolarčíka a ďalší "odborníci" prišli z úzkeho kruhu skrachovancov a ľudí, ktorí o kultúre nemali ani šajnu. Garážmajster, skrachovaný herec, nevýrazná právnička, príbuzní poslancov za KDH a podobní. Seriózna košická kultúrna obec bola vynechaná a poslaná do teplých krajín. Tento kindermanažment už vedel, že všetko je dopredu vybavené a peniažky z mestského rozpočtu začali plynúť na amatérske a plagiátorské "veľdiela" . Akési tajné projekty vyrábali títo diletanti a vyhlasovali o nich, že je to obchodné tajomstvo. Ono to všetko ešte vyjde najavo a Košičania nevyjdú z úžasu, na čo všetko išli ich peniaze. Je načase zastaviť tento cirkus, pokiaľ nie je neskoro.
> 
> voice of kosice 15.01.2010 13:18


Každý kto sem písal, videl ako zarputilo odmietam EHMK a aj prečo a odmietam ho aj teraz z tých istých dôvodov (viď 3. odcitovaný príspevok). Ale z tohto tu ide blamáž na 100 honov ako HROM vážení. A nie korupčná vláda, ale Knapík & Laurová a ich "kreatívny team" (+ s parazitmi napichnutých na peniaze mesta, €Ú, kraja) za to môžu. Dúfam, že sa viacerým EHMK obhajcom teraz tvorili oči.

To že v tomto meste žijú AJ nekompetetní, neschopní, nemožní tĺčikovia (ešte pekné pomenovanie) je mi dávno jasné. Ale to, že niektorí z nich boli vyvolení ako "zástupcovia" ľudu a na nie hocijakej pozícii, pričom berú nádherný plat / odmeny a ešte sú takí diletanti, to je fakt možné len v Košiciach. Toto vedenie mesta je fakt jeden neskutočný otras. Oni nevedia nič, nič a ešte raz a absolútne nič poriadne zmenežovať! Obraz duševnej biedy a chudoby tohto mesta(?). Veľmi by ma zaujímal sumár vynaložených prostriedkov na túto "akciu" a čo sme za to dostali.

Verte, nieje mi z toho smiešno a ani som si nechcel do niekoho kopnúť, ale je mi tých ľudí naozaj úprimne ľúto. Už aby boli voľby a čím viac ich treba odtiaľ vyhodiť. hno:


----------



## bernardo1

^^^^^^

Marek, porad mi, koho maju ludia volit, ked na primatorsky post sa doposial hlasia sami idioti, este horsi ako Knapik. Smerakov neznasam, znicili zivot polovici narodu, len hlupaci komunisti na SK chcu sediet doma na riti o nic sa nesnazit a nech im stat posiela za nic peniaze, ziadna snaha a volia ich len stari komunisti, ktori chcu vratit krajinu do cias komunizmu, aby za hovno v hlave mali viac ako ti, co sa snazia.

Na Mutafova nemozem ani pozerat, je to primitiv, ktorý nevie ani odpovedat, ci komunikovat s ludmi, a dalsi??? vsetci su idioti.

Vsak tak, ako kradnu Ficovci, toto tu este nebolo, kradlo sa, ale nebolo to take ocividne, ludia na SK(ti co volia smerakov)su hlupaci, stat je na pokraji krachu, skor ci neskor... Ludia si myslia, ze donekonecna bude vsetko zadara, ale po ficovi, kto uz pride, spatne sa budu musiet zavadzat poplatky, aj v zdravotnictve, lebo takto to fungovat dalej nemoze!:bash:


----------



## eMareq

bernardo1 said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Marek, porad mi, koho maju ludia volit, ked na primatorsky post sa doposial hlasia sami idioti, este horsi ako Knapik. Smerakov neznasam, znicili zivot polovici narodu, len hlupaci komunisti na SK chcu sediet doma na riti o nic sa nesnazit a nech im stat posiela za nic peniaze, ziadna snaha a volia ich len stari komunisti, ktori chcu vratit krajinu do cias komunizmu, aby za hovno v hlave mali viac ako ti, co sa snazia.
> 
> Na Mutafova nemozem ani pozerat, je to primitiv, ktorý nevie ani odpovedat, ci komunikovat s ludmi, a dalsi??? vsetci su idioti.
> 
> Vsak tak, ako kradnu Ficovci, toto tu este nebolo, kradlo sa, ale nebolo to take ocividne, ludia na SK(ti co volia smerakov)su hlupaci, stat je na pokraji krachu, skor ci neskor... Ludia si myslia, ze donekonecna bude vsetko zadara, ale po ficovi, kto uz pride, spatne sa budu musiet zavadzat poplatky, aj v zdravotnictve, lebo takto to fungovat dalej nemoze!:bash:


Idioti sa zatiaľ hlásia z tunajšej "pravice". Smeráci ešte nikoho nepredstavili a Mutafov nikde nepovedal, že chce byť primátorom. Hoci ako starosta by mal skončiť (aj v súvislosti s tým vynášaním volebných lístkov pri voľbách do VÚC). Keďže "pravičiari" tam nikoho schopného nemajú (a ak majú, tak ho nepustia, lebo by ich prevýšil) a otáznik je u SMERákov, tak Ti to neviem zatiaľ povedať. Mimochodom, neviem prečo si myslíš, že v Smere (niesom ich priaznivec) sú automaticky všetci neschopní?

Keby kandidoval starosta Krásnej, tak by to bolo o čomsi inom, ale on sa tam nehrnie.


----------



## misko

ktokolvek zo smeru sa u mna automaticky diskvalifikuje uz tym ze je zo smeru. nikto s nepokrivenou chrbticou do takej strany nemoze vstupit. z fica sa stal mufti2 alebo skor mufti na druhu a sposob jeho vladnutia je pre slusneho cloveka neakceptovatelny. rovnako ako cela jeho strana.

mozno aj v smere ci hzds su schopni ludia. problem je, ze u mna sa diskvalifikuju tym, ze evidentne su zaroven vsetkehoschopni, inak by v hzds alebo smere neboli.


----------



## HUmatte

What are the projects of the Kosice ECC?


----------



## metropoly_sk

HUmatte said:


> What are the projects of the Kosice ECC?


All projects are only prepared


----------



## hraby

^^ ta si chlapcovi fajne odpovedal :lol: si akurat pomysli, ze co za k*koti su v tych KE, maju project jak svina a nic.. proste cele ECC bude len dalsia hanba KE a SVK.. :bash:


----------



## Egomaniak

spoluziakov brat sa stal novym programovym riaditelom v kasarnach...ani sa nepytajte na financovanie...smutny pribeh. o tom, kam tie love posli, si urobte vlastny usudok. amaterstvo vs. tunel (otras)


----------



## metropoly_sk

V piatok, 12. februára 2010 o 16.00 hod. na ulici Obrody slávnostne otvoríme prvý výmenník. Primátor mesta Košice František Knapík odovzdá kľúče od výmenníka Zore Jaurovej, raditeľke projektu Európskeho hlavného mesta kultúry 2013. Pavol Mutafov (MČ Západ), Gabriel Hrabovský (BPMK), Ladislav Knobloch (TEHO), Klára Fazekášová a Jana Schonvická (zástupkyne neformálnej skupiny Susedia - Terasa) spoločne symbolicky pokrstia "Výmenník - Terasa". Slávnostný akt bude spojený s výstavou fotografií z minuloročných kultúrnych a komunitných akcií projektu SPOTs a bude pokračovať o 19.00 hod. v Kasárňach/Kulturparku tanečným večerom a recepciou.


----------



## Joey_T

No tá posledná poznámka nemá chybu. Koho by napadlo, že vo výmenníku sa očakáva neformálny odev. Som zvedavý čo to bude.


----------



## sckesk

Joey_T said:


> No tá posledná poznámka nemá chybu. Koho by napadlo, že vo výmenníku sa očakáva neformálny odev. Som zvedavý čo to bude.


Bolo to zrusene (pocuvaj priblizne na zaciatku 2/3)
http://www.radiokosice.sk/download/12022010-1400.mp3


----------



## R1S0

technicka porucha...?co nevedia najst kluce od tej predrazenej budy....?


----------



## Joey_T

Vďaka sckesk, ešte dobre, že som tam nakoniec nešiel.

Inak, fakt skoro o tom dali vedieť. Neviem čo za technické príčiny museli nastať, že sa to presunulo na neurčito.


----------



## isidor

Ale vecernu party zrusit nestihli 


> Dnešné otvorenie výmenníka sa z dôvodu náhlych a neočakávaných technických príčin prekladá. Verejnosť budeme informovať.
> 
> Večerná párty o 19.00 v Kasárňach/Kulturparku na Kukučínovej ul.2 bude poďakovaním za spoluprácu na projekte SPOTs v doterajšej fáze. Srdečne Vás pozývame.


----------



## Nodes

Neformalna skupina Susedia - Terasa. Ty vole... bazmek na chujoviny peniaze su.


----------



## sckesk

*Niekto ukradol kominy...*


----------



## metropoly_sk

^^ konecne...


----------



## isidor

Kasárne prerobia za 12 miliónov eur
http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5250358/kasarne-prerobia-za-12-milionov-eur.html


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Snad sa za tych 12 melkoch s arealom da co-to spravit.


----------



## Joey_T

*to je snáď zlý vtip*

_"Skutočne skvostný nápad vyšiel z košického SMER-u, ovládajúceho župný úrad. Kuloárne šumy priniesli informáciu, že za šéfa, či jedného zo šéfov projektu Európskeho hlavného mesta kultúry, navrhuje Rudolfa Schustera."_
http://blog.etrend.sk/vychodne-vetr...ice-chytili-sance-byt-konecne-hlavnym-mestom/

Korupcia, netransparentnosť, nekompetentnosť, Schuster.


----------



## hraby

Kvietok said:


> ^^ Snad sa za tych 12 melkoch s arealom da co-to spravit.


ale ako poznam tunajsie pomery, popri vystavbe si este najvyssi uleju nenavratne pekne prachy na vystavbu krasnych domcekov v tichej stvrti kosica a nikdy im nikto nic nedokaze, ze sa par melonov stratilo.. kulturpark sice postavia lacnejsie, ale predsa a kosicania sa budu tesit, ked sa bude strihat paska v 2012 (sak mesto kultury, ne?..).
vobec neocakavam od toho diela ziadne waw.. skor spacaknu a pochybnu kvalitu a totalnu neprofesionalitu (ala polski ci vietnamski stavbari..), tak ako v kazdej statnej ci mestkej investicii..


----------



## R1S0

isidor said:


> Kasárne prerobia za 12 miliónov eur
> http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5250358/kasarne-prerobia-za-12-milionov-eur.html


ja som na webe ziaden atelier Irakli Eristavi nenasiel,akurat Irakli Eristavi-ho v zerozero.

a na webe tento projekt nemaju...

tu su aspon nejake foto http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=7096 dufam,ze projekty neposudzovali podla takychto modelov..... ak nie,nechapem,preco niesu zverejnene vsetky vystupy....


----------



## hraby

R1S0 said:


> ja som na webe ziaden atelier Irakli Eristavi nenasiel,akurat Irakli Eristavi-ho v zerozero.
> 
> a na webe tento projekt nemaju...


mozno prvy tunel.. ides do takeho projektu a nedas to ani na web aby si sa prezentoval? divne..


----------



## misko

ak to vyhrali zerozero, tak sa nebojim, ze to bude sunt. na slovensku urcite jeden z mala atelierov, co vedia co robia, preco to robia a nezabudli sa v 90tych rokoch...

rozpocet 12 milionov dava moznost na standard, urcite nie na nejaky ambiciozny projekt.
skor pojde o sanovanie toho co tam stoji + verejny priestor...

"Dodal ešte, že modely štyroch finalistov súťaže, teda návrhy z 2. kola budú budúci týždeň počas rokovania mestského zastupiteľstva v utorok 23. februára vystavené pre verejnosť na magistráte v priestore pred veľkou zasadačkou. Neskôr bude všetkých 22 súťažných návrhov, čiže aj panely uchádzačov z prvého kola vystavené pre verejnosť priamo v Kasárňach – KULTURPARKU na Kukučínovej ulici."

nezajdete to niekto vyfotit?


----------



## Kvietok

misko said:


> ak to vyhrali zerozero, tak sa nebojim, ze to bude sunt. na slovensku urcite jeden z mala atelierov, co vedia co robia, preco to robia a nezabudli sa v 90tych rokoch...
> 
> rozpocet 12 milionov dava moznost na standard, urcite nie na nejaky ambiciozny projekt.
> skor pojde o sanovanie toho co tam stoji + verejny priestor...


Skoda (asi) nevyuzitej sance dostat do ke nejaku kvalitnejsiu architekruru.
V Pecsi sa stavalo a stavalo ...


----------



## R1S0

hlavne tu bolo reci,ako tento projekt pritiahne peniaze,infrastrukturu a kvalitne stavby do mesta......


----------



## sckesk

*... ZAVRETE.*


----------



## eMareq

R1S0 said:


> ja som na webe ziaden atelier Irakli Eristavi nenasiel,akurat Irakli Eristavi-ho v zerozero.
> 
> a na webe tento projekt nemaju...
> 
> tu su aspon nejake foto http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=7096 dufam,ze projekty neposudzovali podla takychto modelov..... ak nie,nechapem,preco niesu zverejnene vsetky vystupy....


Z diskusie:


> Nuž svetoznámy architektonický
> ateliér - na webovej prezentácii má za 9 rokov existencie tri projekty - komplex nájomných bytov v Prešove - rekonštrukcia existujúcich 190 bytov (k nim vytvorených až 120 parkovacích státí) z roku 2002-05 a dva rodinné domy pri Bratislave....


----------



## R1S0

a hlavne posledna aktualizacia je z pred roka a pol...


----------



## Kvietok

*Hmmmm*

Chcem verit ze pri hodnoteni mala porota k dispozicii viac ako toto a dalsie tri obdobne obrazky +-sucsneho hmotoveho rozlozenia ....










....


----------



## hraby

^^ OMG.. toto uz netoji ani za pokec..


----------



## misko

zbytocne stresujete. je to standardny sutazny model, pri takejto, nazvime to viac menej urbanistickej sutazi.
samozrejme k tomu su panely, kde su vizualizacie, vykresy, etc... nechapem, preco to nezverejnili vsetko hend, ale nevadi.

a takisto s tym zerozero stresujete zbytocne. asi nepotrebuju aktualizovat stranku.
zerozero bol do minuleho roku jediny atelier zo slovenska, ktoremu sa podarilo uspiet v mies van der rohe award - co je najprestiznejsia cena za realizovane dielo v europe.
(tohto roku sa takisto do vyberu dostal cesko-slovensky atelier, ale autori navrhu su zo slovenska - ksa.)

zerozero su kvalitny architekti - bezohladu na to ci maju aktualizovanu stranku - a na slovensku urcite z toho najlepsieho, co tu je. samozrejme, rem koolhaas by vac potesil aj mna, ale musime sa na to divat realne. ja sa cudujem, ze to porota zas neprihrala kobanovi s jeho regionalizmom, narativnostou. (a hlavne s jeho kamaratmi)...


----------



## R1S0

misko said:


> ja sa cudujem, ze to porota zas neprihrala kobanovi s jeho regionalizmom, narativnostou. (a hlavne s jeho kamaratmi)...


no tak s tym mas pravdu :lol:^^


----------



## Kvietok

*zerozero*

Pred nejakým časom som mal možnost s arch. Eristavim rozprávať" o projekte polyfunk. centra na Bačíkovej. Na to že komunikoval s laikom a cudzím človekom bol naozaj ustretový. 
Vtedy som zastavál názor (aj keď nie priemo v dialógu s ním) nedotknuteľnosti hist. centra. V tých miestach by som toho času neprijal nič viac než parčik al maximálne niečo neutrálne-nudné (na repliky som nejako nikdy nebol).
Rôzne prílepky ako bol svojho času meteorit na múzeu stále nemusím, no to že sa nezrealizoval tento projekt dnes vnímam ako škodu.
BTW. nejake štúdie areálu kasární kpt. Jaroša boli svojho času vystavené v Optime.


----------



## R1S0

tak porovnavat bacikovu a prisavku na muzeum..... podla mna to nieje to iste.
jedno je samostatny projekt revitalizacie,prisavka je pseudo moderna forma dostavby muzea.....

btw jarosky sa objavili tusim aj tu na fore....


----------



## eMareq

*Politika láme väzy projektu Európskeho hlavného mesta kultúry*


----------



## R1S0

dalsi skvely uspech do knapi3,14kovej vytinky 

aj ked je pravda,ze fickot ked nieco slubil,tak to mal splnit.
(pokial to ale bude znamenat,ze neposlanim penazi si pohneva cast jeho koickych volicov,a vo volbach padne,tak nech kludne neposiela)


----------



## eMareq

R1S0 said:


> dalsi skvely uspech do knapi3,14kovej vytinky
> 
> aj ked je pravda,ze fickot ked nieco slubil,tak to mal splnit.
> (pokial to ale bude znamenat,ze neposlanim penazi si pohneva cast jeho koickych volicov,a vo volbach padne,tak nech kludne neposiela)


Aj keby tu tie prachy Fico & Co. poslali, tak kde asi podľa Teba skončia? No na kultúru by nešli (resp. šlo by to pod rúškom "kultúry"). Rozobrali by si to KDH + SDKÚ medzi sebou. To sú takí naši kamaráti, pokiaľ ide o biznis.  Naviac ak započítam nereálne - megalomanské bludy (ktoré nemá kto zaplatiť), vyoutovanie tunajšej kultúrnej obce + samotných Košičanov, no a predovšetkým to, že tento projekt slúžil na prezentáciu "vedenia" mesta(?) a im spriazneným a oddaným osobám, tak nieje čo dodať. Je to choré, čo sa deje.hno:

MS 2011 - hanba,
EHMK 2013 - ešte väčšia hanba.


----------



## sckesk

misko said:


> ak to vyhrali zerozero, tak sa nebojim, ze to bude sunt. na slovensku urcite jeden z mala atelierov, co vedia co robia, preco to robia a nezabudli sa v 90tych rokoch...
> 
> rozpocet 12 milionov dava moznost na standard, urcite nie na nejaky ambiciozny projekt.
> skor pojde o sanovanie toho co tam stoji + verejny priestor...
> 
> "Dodal ešte, že modely štyroch finalistov súťaže, teda návrhy z 2. kola budú budúci týždeň počas rokovania mestského zastupiteľstva v utorok 23. februára vystavené pre verejnosť na magistráte v priestore pred veľkou zasadačkou. Neskôr bude všetkých 22 súťažných návrhov, čiže aj panely uchádzačov z prvého kola vystavené pre verejnosť priamo v Kasárňach – KULTURPARKU na Kukučínovej ulici."
> 
> nezajdete to niekto vyfotit?


Kedze som si myslel, ze modely budu vystavene este aj dnes, zasiel som sa tam pozriet, no uz ich stihli zbalit. Tak som isiel na UHA, ci to nemaju rozlozene niekde tam, no nemali. Vsetko bude opat vystavene az 15.3. v kasarnach. Poziadal som toho pana, s ktorym som hovoril, nech uvedu aj presny cas, kedy budu kasarne otvorene, lebo vela ludi tam casto chodi zbytocne.
A taketo modely im vraj pri rozhodovani stacili. Tak som dost zvedavy, aky bude hlavny rozdiel tohto vitazneho navrhu, oproti tym ostatnym.


----------



## hraby

Projekt EHMK 2013 ohrozený

http://www.ta3.com/sk/reportaze/146164_projekt-ehmk-2013-ohrozeny

ak by takato strasna europska potupa, blamaz a hamba, akou by odobratie titulu EHMK 2013 pre KE a SVK bolo, s radostou by som to tym SMERokomunistov, ktori tradicne 25.2. oslavuju vitazny februar s chutou doprial.

neviem vsak, ci aj takato zalezitost by dokazala zmenit zmyslanie a orientaciu volicou SMERu.. ..asi nie. :bash:


----------



## metropoly_sk

katastrofa .... nic len katastrofa .....


----------



## Nodes

V prvom rade je to skutocny obraz celeho toho cirkusu na cele s Knapikom.


----------



## sckesk

_klikni na fotku..._


----------



## didinko

sckesk said:


> _klikni na fotku..._


Keď hociaký zahraničný návštevník Košíc zbadá túto búdu a zistí, že toto je vlastne vrcholné dielo košického EHMK, viem si potom živo predstaviť ten otáznik v jeho očiach. :bash:hno::wtf:


----------



## Joey_T

Zaujímalo by ma, kde sú všetci tí optimisti teraz.

Ad baňa - nikto tu nespomenul, že všade naokolo sú lesy, bola by tam hlasná hudba v poriadku?


----------



## i_love_ikarus

^^ tie lesy..... tam sa aj muchy obracajú.....lepšie ako niekde v meste, nie ?


----------



## R1S0

i_love_ikarus said:


> ^^ tie lesy..... tam sa aj muchy obracajú.....lepšie ako niekde v meste, nie ?


nie


----------



## i_love_ikarus

^^^^ koho by v tých okolitých lesoch rušili... ? aj keď dobre, do amfíku by sa nejaké tie hudobné a podobné akcie hodili naozaj viac


----------



## R1S0

koho?
neviem,ci si ty,mestsky chlapec bol niekedy u babky na prazdninach,ale v lesoch ziju take cudne veci,volame ich zvierata....
ked bezne vidavam srnky pri kvp,tak tam v lesoch urcite nic nezije....


----------



## i_love_ikarus

R1S0 said:


> koho?
> neviem,ci si ty,mestsky chlapec bol niekedy u babky na prazdninach,ale v lesoch ziju take cudne veci,volame ich zvierata....
> ked bezne vidavam srnky pri kvp,tak tam v lesoch urcite nic nezije....


neviem či nemám nachodených viac km po horách ako ty, to si netrúfnem s istotou povedať, ale chodím do lesov pravidelne (zhodou okolností som cez víkend videl nad Kuruckým prameňom 4 šerenky... :cheersNiečo o zvieratkách viem....
Ale keď nechceme vyľakať srnky tak najprv vyhnajme motorkárov z lesov, hlučnú mládež ktorá tam chodí popíjať, psíčkarov, čo keď ich budú naháňať a pre istotu aj bikerov, veď čo keď im budú pískať brzdy....
Zas tvoja irónia nie je na mieste. Myslím si, že podobné využitie bane by bolo užitočné. Alebo máš nejaký iný návrh ?

btw, babka nežije na dedine


----------



## i_love_ikarus

čo potom hovoríš na taký Free Summer........ to musia mať srnky bolehlav..... Alebo haldy odpadu v okolitých lesoch.....


----------



## misko

vy ste srandisti teda. tazba magnezitu bola asi tak milionkrat horsia ako nejaky koncert. aj pre tie zvieratka. zas nebudte taky utlocitny. nebavime sa tu o narodnom parku, dokonca ani o lese. ved v okoli je viacmenej len rekultivacna zelen na vytazenych haldach...
zvieratka rusi v kosiciach kde co. napriklad zeleznica na alpinku. alebo optima.

kazdopadne, ja nehovorim len o koncertoch, resp. festivaloch. ale o celkovom centre noveho umenia. vid to zollverein a cele porurie, co som postoval vyssie. tam sidlia galerie, koncertne siene, divadla, ale zaroven su tam workshopy pre socharov, maliarov ci designerov a casto je to spojene s nejakymi sportoviskami, rekreacnymi plochami kaviarnickami. proste regulerne centrum oddychu spojene s kulturou a zachranou industrialneho dedicstva.

www.route-industriekultur.de
www.ruhr2010.de


----------



## tuomas666

mne sa na tej bani pacilo. po tme, s tymi svetelnymi efektami. atmosfera uzasna, fakt dobre. a to vobec niesom fanusikom tej hudby a kultury ktora sa tam vtedy prezentovala. lenze ako spominate - je to daleko, tazko pristupne pre taku haldu ludi ako tam vtedy bola. inak to cele bola taka potemkinova dedina. noc, laser, dobre zamaskovane. tam by este teda bolo roboty az az. nevidim to vobec realne za tychto okolnosti


----------



## R1S0

zvieratka nezvieratka,je zbytocne fantazirovat tu o nejakom megakulturnom centre na mieste bane,ked tu traposia s mensimi projektmi....


----------



## Hafan

*Architektonicko - urbanistické riešenie areálu Kasární*

Dátum:	25. marca 2010
Čas: 17:00 - 19:00
Miesto:	Kasárne/Kulturpark

Otvorenie výstavy architektonických riešení Kasární/Kulturparku, ktoré vzišli z medzinárodnej súťaže.


----------



## Kvietok

*Model architektonickej studie kasarni*





Ci je to ale model tej vitaznej, netusim ... mne sa to v kazdom pripade paci :cheers: ...


----------



## Ayran

a foto  
























viac tu http://www.gravirka.sk/modely.htm


----------



## Rudebox74

a to z toho nieco aj bude?


----------



## didinko

To UFO kolo tých budov, to bude chodník?


----------



## kelimok

Košice vás pozýva na udalosť "Architektonicko - urbanistické riešenie areálu Kasární", ktorá sa uskutoční dňa 25. marca, 17:00.

Udalosť: Architektonicko - urbanistické riešenie areálu Kasární
Začiatok: 25. marca, 17:00
Koniec: 25. marca, 19:00
Kde: Kasárne/Kulturpark


*pojde to pls niekto pofotit? rad bysom siel ale nemozem*


----------



## misko

chodte to dakto odfotit, vseci sa na to tesime, jak male deti na novu hracku 
ten model od gravirky ale imho nevyzera ako vitazny navrh od zerozero z predchadzajucej strany, riesenie toho parteru vyzera uplne inak...


----------



## Kvietok

*Vláda odklepla peniaze Košiciam na projekt EHMK*



> Vláda včera konečne odklepla peniaze pre košický projekt Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK) 2013 na investičné projekty, ktoré meškali niekoľko mesiacov.
> Návrh počíta s presunom peňazí z piatich operačných programov na EHMK. Spolu by malo do Košíc prísť 60 miliónov eur. Pritom ešte v apríli minulého roku sa počítalo so sumou 70,88 milióna eur.
> 
> Návrh predložil minister kultúry SR Marek Maďarič (Smer-SD). Či však prešiel bez zmien a krátenia dotácií, ešte nie je jasné. Oficiálne stanovisko totiž očakáva mesto a tím EHMK v priebehu dneška alebo zajtrajška. Podľa kuloárnych informácií bol návrh schválený v pôvodnej podobe.
> 
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5300564/vlada-odklepla-peniaze-kosiciam-na-projekt-ehmk.html#ixzz0jCXlQ229


10 milionov je v celku rozdiel
No, tak to som zvedavy, ci sa ten zapredany zlosyn Paska zmohol a od Roprta vyloboval aspon to, ze tu sumu nijako nezkresu.... hno:.


----------



## eMareq

Kvietok said:


> 10 milionov je v celku rozdiel
> No, tak to som zvedavy, ci sa ten zapredany zlosyn Paska zmohol a od Roprta vyloboval aspon to, ze tu sumu nijako nezkresu.... hno:.





> Návrh počíta s *presunom peňazí z piatich operačných programov* na EHMK. Spolu by malo do Košíc prísť 60 miliónov eur. Pritom ešte v apríli minulého roku sa počítalo so sumou 70,88 milióna eur.


Teda jedným zobrali a presunuli do kolonky menom EHMK.

Citujem Ing. Titla z diskusie:


> Návrh na realokáciu
> 15 mil. € z Operačného programu Životné prostredie,
> 15 mil. € z Operačného programu Doprava,
> 10 mil. € z Operačného programu Informatizácia spoločnosti
> a 10 mil. € z Operačného programu Konkurencieschopnosť a hospodársky rast do Regionálneho operačného programu
> a na alokáciu 10 mil. € v rámci Regionálneho operačného programu na zabezpečenie financovania čiastkových investičných projektov súvisiacich s projektom Európske hlavné mesto kultúry – Košice 2013.
> Nuž ešte tie peniaze nie sú v Košiciach a dlho nebudú - ešte to musia ministri spracovať, odsúhlasiť to musí okrem iného Európska komisia, no a čo je ozaj najsmutnejšie - tie peniaze mohli byť využité ozaj stokrát efektívnejšie - určite by mnohí v Košiciach radšej privítali peniaze na životné prostredie či na dopravu.... Nuž hurá, nech žijú ružové výmenníky.


----------



## Filips111

viac tu [URL="http://www.gravirka.sk/modely.htm"]http://www.gravirka.sk/modely.htm[/URL][/QUOTE]

tak tento navrh nevyhral...spomedzi 4roch ktore boli vo finale vyhral podla mna ten najhorsi...nicim nezaujimavy navrh...podla makety ktora tam bola sa ani poriadne nedalo urcit o co ide..celkovo mi to pripadalo ako obycajna rekonstrukcia fasady...o nejakych zaujimavych architektonickych prvkoch sa im ani nesnivalo...jendo je iste...bol o urcite NAJlacnejsi navrh..:ohno: som opimista..ale toto...uplne zle...:(


----------



## hraby

R1S0 said:


> unika ti pointa,uzasny mr.alternative.... ten ich nazov pripomina lacny trik,ako pritiahnut pozornost,taky nazov si moze dat iba mierne debilnejsi jedinec....mozu sa hrat na alternativu aku chcu,ale pre vacsinu aj modernych ludi je to trapne a na smiech...


ale prosim ta..


----------



## ov_79

Včera v 16.15 Sir Robert Scott oznámil v Praze na Ministerstvu kultury, že titul *EHMK 2015* získala nad Ostravou velice těsně poměrem 6-5 *Plzeň*.

Plzeň Evropským městem kultury 2015

Přeju Plzni úspěšný projekt. 
A ať je pro ni EHMK Košice 2013 inspirací.
Buď jako příklad "Jak být Evropským hlavním městem kultury".
Nebo jako příklad "Jak nebýt Evropským hlavním městem kultury".
Snad to první.
.


----------



## kirhof

Vypocujte si najprv Picu z hoven
Mne sa to hudobne paci az na ten lo-fi "spev", ale to je asi "umelecky zamer". Ja by som to radsej ucesanejsie, lebo jej ani neni poriadne rozumiet.
Co sa tyka nazvu, tiez si myslim, ze je lacny a smiesny, ale pokrytecke reakcie v clanku co tu postol Marek su este smiesnejsie. Amoralne hovada maju obavy o slovnik nasej mladeze a o vysoku kulturu v KE Je pred volbami.
To kam sa vyvija umenie za poslednych nie 60, ale 100 rokov pekne charakterizoval uz Ortega y Gasset: "Surrealista si mysli, ze prekonal cele literarne dejiny, ked tam, kde ini predtym pouzivali slova "jazmin, labute, vily", on pouziva slova, ktore tu radsej neuvedieme. Ale je zrejme, ze tym len pouzil inu retoriku, co doteraz odpocivala v latrinach"


----------



## eMareq

*Krajina Haliganda očarila*

http://www.haliganda.sk/?page=8



> Mgr. Roman Sorger – projektový manažér
> roman.sorger(at)gmail.com
> 0908 659 735


http://www.kosice2013.sk/kontakt/kontakty



> PROGRAMME SECTION
> Romana MALITI art projects
> [email protected]
> 
> Christian POTIRON community and art projects
> [email protected]
> 
> *Roman SORGER regional collaboration
> [email protected]*
> 
> Miroslava GRAJCIAROVÁ programme coordinator
> [email protected]


Vraví sa tomu konflikt záujmov.


----------



## maximi0804

Vraví sa tomu konflikt záujmov.[/QUOTE]

Kokos Marek, ja si citam ten clanok v Korzari a tesim sa, ze sa nieco pekne aspon pre deti spravilo a tak spekulujem ci moze existovat nieco co vam nebude zas po chuti...no a velky respekt, ty si predsa len nieco nasiel...
Chlapci ja uz vazne neviem o co vam ide...hno:


----------



## eMareq

maximi0804 said:


> Kokos Marek, ja si citam ten clanok v Korzari a tesim sa, ze sa nieco pekne aspon pre deti spravilo a tak spekulujem ci moze existovat nieco co vam nebude zas po chuti...no a velky respekt, ty si predsa len nieco nasiel...
> Chlapci ja uz vazne neviem o co vam ide...hno:


Si si to zle vyložil. Pretože... Ja som nepovedal ani pol krivého slova na úroveň či kvalitu predstavenia (programu) a ani nepochybujem o význame takýchto predstavení pre deti.

Ja som sa obul do toho, že R. Sorger, ktorý je ako v "kr€atívnom" teame €HMK tak aj v OZ Haliganda. Krajina Haliganda získala grant z MKSR (v komisii, v ktorej sa rozhoduje o dotáciách je o.i. Z. Jaurová a tá istá Z. Jaurová je aj šéfka €HMK 2013 no a R. Sorger je zamestnanec €HMK) 25.000,00 € -> http://download.kosice2013.sk/kosice2013no/plan-cinnosti-2010.pdf (strana 41)

Keď Teta Vierka prihodí komusi (z jej už našťastie exministerstva) kšeft, kto tam za jej éry pracoval, tak je z toho poprask ako hrom. No, ale v Košicoch to asi nevadí...

Čo tam po konflikte záujmov, veď sa to robí pre verejnosť (to tým ospravedlníme). 

Ja by som bol rád, keby takéto predstavenia robili agentúry, ktoré nie sú nijako previazaní na osoby "kr€atívneho" teamu EHMK - t.j. normálnou súťažou (ozaj prečo práve Haliganda?). Pričom, nevylučujem ani účasť OZ Haliganda, ale s tým, aby tam nefigurovalo meno Sorger / Sorgerová (aj keď kontakty ide ťažko pretŕhať - ale aspoň formálne by to bolo v poriadku). Alebo nech R. Sorger odíde z EHMK. Ale asi je to ťažké pochopiť na prvý krát. Predminulý týždeň vyšiel v Korzári článok *EHMK reaguje: Sme transparentní* (čo sa týka obsadzovania postov v EHMK)

To už len ako čerešnička na torte.

Chcel by som uveriť tomu, že ten kto príde po 27.11 začne robiť v "kr€atívnom" teame EHMK poriadky. Za toto by som niekoho odvolával (nie za názov kapely PzH, no ale toto mestským poslancom a ani Knapíkovi nevadí, to nie sú ich peniaze a oni tam nie sú od toho, aby sa využívali transparentným účelom).


----------



## tuomas666

Pri rekonštrukcii Kasární v Košiciach sú možno ohrozené historické budovy



> Zámer otvorene ráta so zbúraním bývalého objektu vodárne so studňou, "ktorá je zo statického hľadiska v havarijnom stave". V zámere sa uvádza, že objekt bude odstránený a na jeho mieste bude vybudovaná dvojpodlažná, podpivničená novostavba.


ktora z tych budov je vodaren??


----------



## eMareq

*Aby bol maximizeroeightzerofour spokojný*

*Košice naše kreatívne*


----------



## eMareq

*Jaurová: Náš cieľ nie je zabávať Košice*


----------



## veteran

^^


> Nemám v Košiciach osobné prehistórie, rodinné či kamarátske vzťahy, a tak som ťažšie ovplyvniteľná zákulisnou politikou.


:hilarious Ta to šme še pobaviľi. Ten bol fakt dobrý...


----------



## maximi0804

eMareq said:


> *Košice naše kreatívne*


Vdaka eMarecqu  Ale ved ja uznavam vsetky tie nedostatky a otazniky, ktore tam su a samozrejme vysvetlovanie a prezentovanie zatial ne je silnou strankou. Najma pre sirsiu laicku verejnost. A uz navam aj niektore nestandardne ci nazvyme ich "kosicke" metody ale jednoducho to je realita. Nikto ma nepresvedci, ze tu mame dalsie stovky dostatocne fundovanych, schopnych a pritom "neposkvrnenych" odbornikov, ktory sedia v kute zaznavani a nedostavaju sancu. Jednoducho je to cele o politike. Cervenym vadi, ze nemozu byt oni pri prerozdelovani strukt. fondov, modri sa toho nechcu pustit. 
Ale nech ma uz akokolvek znesies pod ciernu zem podla mojoho nazoru je lepsie nieco spravit aj ked to nie je ako by to malo byt aj s chybami ako neurobit vonec nic lebo kazdy najmensi problem( a nazov nejakej skupiny) vyvorava patologicku hysteriu proti celemu projektu. Kreativny priemysel je nieco na polstorocie vzdialene od momentalneho ekonomicko-politicko-socialneho nastavenia kosic a jeho obyvatelov. Je to taka eifellova veza, ktoru nikto nechcel a teraz sa na nu chodi divat cely svet. 
Dovolim si verit, ze aj kosice potrebuju svoju eifelovu vezu a maju na nu terz dost velku prilezitost...


----------



## eMareq

*Mesto kultúry má vlastné noviny*



> Magistrát oslovil na tlač a distribúciu novín v prieskume 10 firiem, podľa šéfredaktora Jána Mičovského vybrali najvýhodnejšiu ponuku. „Občania budú dostávať noviny zdarma, pravidelne každý mesiac. Celkové náklady na výrobu, tlač a distribúciu sú 0,07 eur/ks, ktoré budú hradené mestskými podnikmi." Vydavateľom novín je nezisková organizácia Košice – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013, n. o.





> "Ján Mičovský je známy svojimi kultúrnymi počinmi, a preto sme ho oslovili. Pracuje na referáte marketingu a cestovného ruchu a čiastočne aj pre kanceláriu primátora. Jeho úlohou je mediálna a marketingová podpora projektu EHMK 2013," vyjadril sa hovorca košickej radnice Jaroslav Vrábeľ.


Čítajte viac: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5372833/rebela-zo-statnych-lesov-zamestnali-na-radnici.html

Pre lesníka Mičovského sme našli funkciu - šéfredaktor.  A tie jeho kultúrne počiny D) sú čo?



> „Našou ambíciou je vytvoriť noviny, ktoré sa stanú neodmysliteľnou súčasťou košických domácností. Chceme v nich reagovať na aktuálne dianie v meste, v našich mestských podnikoch, prinášať občanom servis, či už z oblasti dopravy, školstva, sociálnych vecí alebo kultúry. Tento projekt by nemal byť ohraničený rokom 2013, verím, že Košický žurnál sa stane tradíciou v našich domácnostiach," uviedol primátor František Knapík (KDH).


*Primátor: Mestské noviny asi zrušíme*

14. 8. 2007

*Vargovčák: Mestské noviny sú vyhodené peniaze*

8. 8. 2007

Pred tromi rokmi to boli vyhodené peniaze. Teraz zdá sa že už nie sú. Pevne verím, že tých vydaní bude tak akurát do volieb a potom ich vyprevadíme do zabudnutia spolu s primátorom a Mičovským. Hlásnu trúbu Knapíka a jeho statočne NEkultúrnej družiny úradujúcej na magistráte rozhodne nepotrebujem platiť zo svojich daní. Keď už tak chcú občanov informovať, tak nech radikálne zlepšia informovanosť na stránke www.kosice.sk a verejných tabuliach.


----------



## metropoly_sk

*Mesto Košice vyhlásilo súťaž na prestavbu amfiteátra*

http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=8501

Predmetom súťaže je urbanisticko-architektonický návrh prestavby objektu amfiteátra na Festivalovom námestí v Košiciach na multifunkčný priestor s celoročnou prevádzkou, vrátane ideového riešenia náplne okolitého areálu.


----------



## R1S0

to nedali priamo KOPA atelieru? ta to kde sme?


----------



## eMareq

*Bauer o rozpočte EHMK: Ďalší škrt nás ohrozí*


----------



## simi_e

*Biela noc - Nuit Blanche*

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/folder/biela-noc/biela-noc-nuit-blanche


----------



## Rudebox74

^^ na toto sa ozaj tesim


----------



## Rudebox74

biela noc - mne sa to pacilo, aj ked to bolo ovela horsie ako som cakal .... kazdy koho som stretol tvrdil ze dost o nicom 

mne sa najviac pacili v parku tie svetielka na lyzickach a uplne najviac sa mi pacilo ze mesto konecne ZILO, bolo nehorazne vela ludi ale len na zaciatku, teraz ked som siel domov uz vsade bolo poloprazdno


----------



## CI3r1cK

Som sklamaný. Park bol naozaj super a to som si užil, no ostatok bol neuveriteľne o ničom, asi som si to predstavoval trochu inak. Dalo by sa spraviť tak veľa zaujímavého, čakal som napríklad 3D projekciu na fasádu budovy, napríklad aj maľbu fosforeskujúcou farbou na zem etc. ...Tie stromy v parku pri McDonalde boli sn...áď vtip, to bol asi najväčší prepadák. Nič už no, snáď to na budúci rok bude lepšie, aj ked si myslím, že žiaden budúci rok už nebude, čo by bola škoda, kedže je to druh akcie kde sa dá vymyslieť nekonečné množstvo úžasných a zaujímavých vecí.


----------



## misko

mozete si svoje citove vylevy nechat do offtopicu?

vysledky vysledkov architektonickej sutaze na dalsie vymeniky:
http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=8591
vystava vysledkov architektonickej sutaze na dalsie vymeniky.


----------



## eMareq

Rudebox74 said:


> biela noc - mne sa to pacilo, aj ked to bolo ovela horsie ako som cakal .... kazdy koho som stretol tvrdil ze dost o nicom
> 
> mne sa najviac pacili v parku tie svetielka na lyzickach a uplne najviac sa mi pacilo ze mesto konecne ZILO, bolo nehorazne vela ludi ale len na zaciatku, teraz ked som siel domov uz vsade bolo poloprazdno





CI3r1cK said:


> Som sklamaný. Park bol naozaj super a to som si užil, no ostatok bol neuveriteľne o ničom, asi som si to predstavoval trochu inak. Dalo by sa spraviť tak veľa zaujímavého, čakal som napríklad 3D projekciu na fasádu budovy, napríklad aj maľbu fosforeskujúcou farbou na zem etc. ...Tie stromy v parku pri McDonalde boli snáď vtip, to bol asi najväčší prepadák. Nič už no, snáď to na budúci rok bude lepšie, aj ked si myslím, že žiaden budúci rok už nebude, čo by bola škoda, kedže je to druh akcie kde sa dá vymyslieť nekonečné množstvo úžasných a zaujímavých vecí.


Bol som tiež. Hádam najkrajšie z toho celého boli tie svietiace lyžičky v parku. A s tým, že mesto ožilo súhlasím. Toľko ľudí v meste som už dosť dávno nevidel.


----------



## tuomas666

misko said:


> vysledky vysledkov architektonickej sutaze na dalsie vymeniky:


vymeniky su len na terase?


----------



## Rudebox74

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5576464/biela-noc-vzbudila-v-nocnych-kosiciach-osial.html


----------



## veteran

tuomas666 said:


> vymeniky su len na terase?


Aj na Jazere sú (mohol si to vidieť vo Vilomeninách v súboji Mojsejovci vs. Bezdomovci ) a aj na ŤHC (jeden mám za blokom - avšak funkčný).


----------



## tuomas666

no pozeram ze aj na furci su nejake v plane. zhodou okolnosti hned pod mojimi oknami. myslel som ze su este funkcne


----------



## veteran

tuomas666 said:


> no pozeram ze aj na furci su nejake v plane. zhodou okolnosti hned pod mojimi oknami. myslel som ze su este funkcne


ja som mal na mysli výmenníky v pravom slova zmysle, rozumej výmenníky slúžiace na to, na čo majú a nie kultúrne (sväto)stánky. :nuts:

Aby sme predišli príp. nedorozumeniam...


----------



## maximi0804

misko said:


> mozete si svoje citove vylevy nechat do offtopicu?
> 
> Len im daj misko, uz tiez nemam nervy citat to kvilenie:0)
> 
> Na margo vymenikov ta Wuppertalska mi pride trosku nedomyslena a limitujuca. Kryta misa na skejtovanie sa mi najviac pozdava, pripomina mi to Londyn South Bank.
> Su tie vitazne navrhy zavazne a budu sa realizovat?


----------



## metropoly_sk

Taký bol začiatok projektu EHMK [HQ]
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1172435491622


----------



## seem

^^ Nebol dóm kedysi nasvietený úplne rovnako?

_zo sme.sk
_


----------



## mike.i

^^ aj je v súčasnej dobe dóm nasvietený? či kašlú nato
nejako som stratil prehľad


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Kašlú na to, Dom vysvietený nieje, len kaplnka sv. Michala.

Toto som si všímam už dlhšie a je to otrasné, najhoršie to bolo v lete, mesto vysvietené, všade hordy ľudí a pýcha mesta totálne v tme...


----------



## JankoKE

Myslím, že sú dotrhané káble, bo pri reko hlavnej boźechráň ich dať do chráničky a mesto na Hlavnej nechce dovoliť kopať. Myslím, že je to tak, skúsim zistiť podrobnosti, prečo je dóm v tme.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Ministerstvo kultúry kryje mestu Košice chrbát pri realizácii víťazného projektu Interface, ktorým vyhralo súťaž o titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013. Uviedol to dnes na stretnutí s členmi realizačného štábu Košice EHMK 2013 minister kultúry Daniel Krajcer. „Vláda a ministerstvo potvrdili, že na projekty zaradené do programu EHMK 2013 poskytnú 60 miliónov eur v rámci osobitnej prioritnej osi číslo 7 na čerpanie prostriedkov z eurofondov, čo potvrdil už aj monitorovací výbor. Ďalších deväť miliónov eur navyše poskytne ešte ministerstvo kultúry v priebehu nasledujúcich troch rokov,“ uviedol dnes Krajcer. Doložil, že pred podpisom sú partnerské zmluvy ministerstva kultúry s mestom Košice a s Košickým samosprávnym krajom. Okrem toho bude mať ministerstvo kultúry zastúpenie aj v správnej rade neziskovej organizácie.

„Som rád, že v rámci EHMK dostanú priestor nielen menšinové žánre, ale aj štátne kultúrne inštitúcie, ktoré sú garantmi kvality a istej masovosti. Aj ministerstvo sa aktívne zapojí do celého diania, aby EHMK malo nielen mestský, či regionálny, ale celonárodný charakter. Ide o veľmi významné podujatie, ktoré má už teraz veľkú odozvu a dobrý zvuk vo svete, ako som sa dozvedel počas nedávnej návštevy v Paríži a je žiaduce, aby sa úspešne realizovalo a malo z neho prospech mesto, región i Slovensko,“ povedal Krajcer.

V tejto súvislosti Krajcer uviedol, že v rámci investičnej časti programu EHMK pribudli štyri nové akcie. Ide o rekonštrukciu secesnej budovy na Hlavnej ulici, kde sídli Malá scéna Štátneho divadla, o archeologický výskum lokality Hradová so zvyškami starého románskeho hradu, realizácie Mládežníckeho vedecko-technického centra pri Slovenskom technickom múzeu a dokončenie osemnásť rokov trvajúcej rekonštrukcie Štátnej vedeckej knižnice v Košiciach. 

_Sita_


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

metropoly_sk said:


> V tejto súvislosti Krajcer uviedol, že v rámci investičnej časti programu EHMK pribudli štyri nové akcie. Ide o archeologický výskum lokality Hradová so zvyškami starého románskeho hradu,


tak tato sprava ma velmi potesila


----------



## Of

Až na to, že nejde o románsky hrad, ale vrcholnegotický.

Ničmenej, všetky dodatkové investície sú skvelým oznamom.


----------



## metropoly_sk




----------



## hraby

^^ very interesting video


----------



## Kvietok

*Minister Krajcer túži po rekonštrukcii Košického hradu*



> Viac ako dva roky po víťazstve Košíc o titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry prichádza nový minister s veľkými zmenami. Projekt chce priblížiť masám, obnovovať sa preto budú aj štátne budovy. Radikálnou novinkou je revitalizácia Košického hradu, Krajcer to označil za svoj „malý darček Košičanom". Tím EHMK prijal zmeny vlažne.
> 
> „Súčasťou EHMK bude aj niekoľko aktivít k podpore väčšinovej kultúry," oznámil minister. Za 5 mil. eur sa zrekonštruuje malá scéna Štátneho divadla, budova Štátnej vedeckej knižnice a vedecko-technické centrum pre deti a mládež.


Tá budova si rekonštrukciu rozhodne zaslúži, ale nemala byť už aj tak rekonštruovaná z eurofondov mimo projektu EHMK ?



> Krajcer o EHMK
> „Primátori prichádzajú a odchádzajú, a to isté platí aj o ministroch. Dôležité je, že isté veci ostávajú a v tomto prípade je to EHMK," povedal na margo možných personálnych zmien tímu po komunálnych voľbách.
> 
> V kuloároch sa nahlas hovorí o tom, že niektoré investičné zámery sa v najbližšom čase z projektu škrtnú. Malo by ísť o Kunsthalle, Ostrov kultúry, šepká sa aj o amfiteátri. Krajcer to však nepotvrdil. „Upravovali sa niektoré projekty, ale nič sa nevypúšťa."


To by som bol povedal, že sa otázka jednotlivých investičných súčastí projektu uzavrela v momente keď projekt vyhral. Čert ber amfiteáter, (ktorý by s kapacitou 5 tisíc aj tak nebol konkurencieschopný) aj ten mimozemský ostrov kultúry za múzeom, ale Kuntshalle v starej plavárni je naozaj škoda.
Krajcer, palec dole. :down:
http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5628683/minister-krajcer-tuzi-po-rekonstrukcii-kosickeho-hradu.html


----------



## Reaktor

Perfektne video, toto malo byt pustane uz davno. Je to super ze je to vytovrene presne pre Kosice, ze to nie je len video o EHMK pre kazdeho. 
Mozno by v ramci propagacie EHMK nebolo odveci troksku viac investovat do zlepsenie PR mesta a zvysenia zaujmu podpory a popularity EHMk 2013 u Kosicanov propripade vsetkych obyvatelov SR. myslim, ze by sa strojcom a tvorcom tohto projektu lepsie pracovalo a tvorilo. Ako som viac krat pisal, sam zijem v jednom zmiest ktore boli hlavnym mestom kultury a positivne efekty su jednoznacne viditelne. Drzim palce


----------



## eMareq

*Krajcer chce meniť mesto kultúry*



> Viac ju zaskočili avizované zmeny vo financovaní projektu Košice 2013 z peňazí Európskej únie cez grantový systém.


Chápem, že Z. J. s týmto nerátala a jej partičke, ktorou sa obklopila to začne robiť problémy. Ale ja to vidím ako prínos. Prínos v zmysluplnosti a transparentnosti, o ktorej sme si mohli pod jej vedením tak akurát snívať (a proti ktorému som tak stále tvrdo vystupoval).



> Mesto Košice má navyše z rovnakého dôvodu prísť aj o svojho zástupcu v grantovej komisii. Doteraz to bola Jaurová, ktorá tvrdí, že na konflikt záujmov upozorňovala, ale ministerstvo nevedelo vytvoriť iný model.


Keď na konflikt upozorňovala, prečo neodišla? Nemohla? Alebo to niekomu práveže vyhovovalo, že tam ten konflikt je?



> „Ak dôjde k týmto zmenám, projekt je zásadným spôsobom ohrozený a spôsobí to jeho negatívne hodnotenie na decembrovom monitoringu v Bruseli. Európska komisia už vyjadrila obavy, že Košice ako držiteľ titulu mesto kultúry nemajú žiadny dosah na to, čo sa pod hlavičkou projektu bude realizovať," dodala Jaurová.


Prehnané obavy. Ak niekto bude ohrozený, tak to budú predovšetkým záujmové skupiny, ktoré videli v tom balíku €čiek príležitosť si prilepšiť (pod rúškom "kultúry").


----------



## R1S0

najvacsia sranda je ta,ze oni beru vsetci tazke prachy za to,aby "pripravuju podu pre kulturne akcie,ze oni ich nemaju co zabezpecovat....(volna parafraza)"


----------



## misko

Kvietok said:


> Čert ber amfiteáter, (ktorý by s kapacitou 5 tisíc aj tak nebol konkurencieschopný) aj ten mimozemský ostrov kultúry za múzeom, ale Kuntshalle v starej plavárni je naozaj škoda.


Kvietok:
1. amfiteater - povodne som mal rovnaky nazor, ale musim povedat, ze som ho pred casom zmenil. jedine konkurencne prostredie je steelarena, ktora je ale mizerna z hladiska akustiky a na istu cast podujati sa proste nehodi.
vacsina tychto podujati ma navstevnost do 5000 ludi alebo len mierne cez.
preto si myslim, ze jeden seriozny kongresovo/kulturny priestor pre 5000 ludi by sa v kosiciach mohol uzivit.
(doplnim, ze mam na mysli vaznejsie koncerty - muzikaly, alexandrovci, buena vista, yamato, bocelli, tanecne predstavenia, etc.)


2. ostrov kultury za muzeom je urcite dobra vec. ad mimozemsky. niekto v korzari vybral jednu fotku a mam pocit, ze je to jedine co si pamatate a pomaly to beriete ako projekt.
(mimochodom royal ontario museum je naprojektovane danielom libeskindom, a je to velmi dobry barak. samozrejme je to uplne ina situacia. je to konverzia priemyselnej budovy v sirsom intravilane a s podmienkami kosic sa to neda porovnavat.)

kazdopadne, asi ziaden rozumny architekt by nedovolil "kozmickej lodi naburat do muzea". ale to je predsa vec architektonickej sutaze, aby sa vytvoril dobry projekt.
skus si ostrov kultury a modernu dostavbu k muzeu predstavit napriklad ako rekonstrukciu a dostavbu musea prado v madride od rafaela monea:
http://www.*************/architects/moneo/prado/prado.html
alebo ako dostavbu muzea v kansase od stevena holla:
http://www.archdaily.com/4369/the-nelson-atkins-museum-of-art-steven-holl-architects/

3. kunsthalle v plavarni by bola naozaj skoda.

inak zhrnute:
myslim, ze tieto tri veci mohli fungovat dobre a vyvazovat sa.
kulturpark ako centrum sucasneho progresivneho/alternativneho umenia.
ostrov kultury ako centrum muzejnictva a istych konzervativnejsich pristupov.
plavaren ako priestor medzitym s vhodnou kuratorskou koncepciou.

mimochodom muzeum potrebuje impulz ako sol, pretoze to je cisty trapas. a rekonstrukcia podkrovia tomu nepomoze. to muzeum zaspalo v roku 1980. dnesne muzea vyzeraju trosku inak.


----------



## Kvietok

eMareq said:


> *Krajcer chce meniť mesto kultúry*
> 
> 
> 
> Chápem, že Z. J. s týmto nerátala a jej partičke, ktorou sa obklopila to začne robiť problémy. Ale ja to vidím ako prínos. Prínos v zmysluplnosti a transparentnosti, o ktorej sme si mohli pod jej vedením tak akurát snívať (a proti ktorému som tak stále tvrdo vystupoval).
> 
> 
> 
> Keď na konflikt upozorňovala, prečo neodišla? Nemohla? Alebo to niekomu práveže vyhovovalo, že tam ten konflikt je?
> 
> 
> 
> Prehnané obavy. Ak niekto bude ohrozený, tak to budú predovšetkým záujmové skupiny, ktoré videli v tom balíku €čiek príležitosť si prilepšiť (pod rúškom "kultúry").


No myslieť si že to Krajcer robí pre dobro projektu, Košíc a Košičanov je prinajmenšom naivné príp. neobjektívne (a to si pokiaľ dobre viem v ich komunálnom stádočku len kratúčko).

*Keď Krajcer vyhlási že je rekonštrukcia hradu jeho malý darček Košiciam a Košičanom...* Veď na ten projekt nedá ani Euro naviac (a to nehovorím o vlastných peniazoch), tak o čom ten človek melie ?! Samozrejme mi nejde o to zazlievať akékoľvek snahy o stransparentnenie, ale toto je výlučne o vplyve Krajcerových poradcov-prisluhovačov z radov neprajníkov súčasného manažmentu projektu, ktorím sú v oblasti kultúry doma asi ako ja v oblasti astrológie... O úspech projektu ide už len v druhom, treťom a štvrtom rade.
Pre mňa len ďalšie zo sklamaní SAS.



misko said:


> Kvietok:
> 1. amfiteater - povodne som mal rovnaky nazor, ale musim povedat, ze som ho pred casom zmenil. jedine konkurencne prostredie je steelarena, ktora je ale mizerna z hladiska akustiky a na istu cast podujati sa proste nehodi.
> vacsina tychto podujati ma navstevnost do 5000 ludi alebo len mierne cez.
> preto si myslim, ze jeden seriozny kongresovo/kulturny priestor pre 5000 ludi by sa v kosiciach mohol uzivit.
> (doplnim, ze mam na mysli vaznejsie koncerty - muzikaly, alexandrovci, buena vista, yamato, bocelli, tanecne predstavenia, etc.)
> 
> 
> 2. ostrov kultury za muzeom je urcite dobra vec. ad mimozemsky. niekto v korzari vybral jednu fotku a mam pocit, ze je to jedine co si pamatate a pomaly to beriete ako projekt.
> (mimochodom royal ontario museum je naprojektovane danielom libeskindom, a je to velmi dobry barak. samozrejme je to uplne ina situacia. je to konverzia priemyselnej budovy v sirsom intravilane a s podmienkami kosic sa to neda porovnavat.)
> 
> kazdopadne, asi ziaden rozumny architekt by nedovolil "kozmickej lodi naburat do muzea". ale to je predsa vec architektonickej sutaze, aby sa vytvoril dobry projekt.
> skus si ostrov kultury a modernu dostavbu k muzeu predstavit napriklad ako rekonstrukciu a dostavbu musea prado v madride od rafaela monea:
> http://www.*************/architects/moneo/prado/prado.html
> alebo ako dostavbu muzea v kansase od stevena holla:
> http://www.archdaily.com/4369/the-nelson-atkins-museum-of-art-steven-holl-architects/
> 
> 3. kunsthalle v plavarni by bola naozaj skoda.
> 
> inak zhrnute:
> myslim, ze tieto tri veci mohli fungovat dobre a vyvazovat sa.
> kulturpark ako centrum sucasneho progresivneho/alternativneho umenia.
> ostrov kultury ako centrum muzejnictva a istych konzervativnejsich pristupov.
> plavaren ako priestor medzitym s vhodnou kuratorskou koncepciou.
> 
> mimochodom muzeum potrebuje impulz ako sol, pretoze to je cisty trapas. a rekonstrukcia podkrovia tomu nepomoze. to muzeum zaspalo v roku 1980. dnesne muzea vyzeraju trosku inak.



Amfik. Skôr či neskôr sa v meste určite podarí postaviť krytý futbalový štadión. Muzikálová sezóna od apríla do septembra by ho z biedy nevytrhla, čo by znamenalo len posledný klinec.

Ostrov kultúry. Nespochybňujem kvality tej architektúry a všade inde v rámci mesta by som ju prijal s otvoreným náručím, no myslím že by do okolia múzea, najreprezentatívnejšieho priestoru mesta so svojím genius loci nezapadli.


----------



## misko

kryty futbalovy stadion je odpovedou na to co som pisal ohladom reprezentativnejsieho priestoru pre cca 5000 ludi (co je momentalne maximalna navstevnost takychto podujati)?
to uplne nechapem.

co sa tyka architektury k muzeu, boli to len priklady nemyslel som to tak, ze niekto okopiruje holla.len som sa snazil poukazat na spektrum. islo mi o to podotknut, ze vseci uz maju v hlave libeskindovu sprelamanu hmotu u nas za muzeom, ale tak to predsa myslene nebolo. sucasna architektura ma mnoho podob, urcite by sa nasla forma a vyraz odpovedajuca situacii za muzeom.


----------



## eMareq

4 Kvietok: Neriešil som Krajcerove darčeky a ani ich vhodnosť pre dobro projektu, ale grantový systém, ktorý bol problémom.

A teraz tie jeho darčeky:



> Nové projekty
> 
> „Súčasťou projektu bude aj niekoľko aktivít k podpore väčšinovej kultúry," povedal Krajcer cez víkend počas návštevy mesta. „Som rád, že po dohode s mestom dostanú priestor aj naše inštitúcie, štátne organizácie, ktoré garantujú istú kvalitu a masovosť."
> 
> Za 5 miliónov eur chce ministerstvo zrekonštruovať malú scénu Štátneho divadla, budovu Štátnej vedeckej knižnice a vedecko-technické centrum.
> 
> Daniel Krajcer prezentoval aj zámer zrevitalizovať a sprístupniť archeologické nálezisko Košický hrad.


Ja na tomto v zásade nič zlé nevidím. Keď sa môžu zrekonštruovať kasárne na liaheň progresívneho umenia a nezávislej kultúry, výmenníky atď. tak prečo sa nemôže zrekonštruovať Nová scéna, budova ŠVK a dajme tomu aj tie pozostatky z hradu?

Či to len Jaurová a jej expertný team na kultúru vedia čo chceme a nič naviac k tomu už nemôže byť? Ich projekty, ktoré si navymýšľali sú jediné tie správne? Lebo mne sa zdá, že tie peniaze z ministerstva asi hodlali použiť na niečo iné (v rámci EHMK).

A mám taký dojem, že Jaurová rátala s tým, že po zmene vlády sa nič ohľadom EHMK nebude meniť a všetko pôjde tak ako si nalinkovali. Preto ten nepokoj z jej strany.

Dokážem pochopiť, že sa Ti to nepáči a to pritom nie som nadŕžač a ani pritakávač Krajcera, ale sú aj takí, ktorí tieto zmeny vítajú.


----------



## Kvietok

misko said:


> kryty futbalovy stadion je odpovedou na to co som pisal ohladom reprezentativnejsieho priestoru pre cca 5000 ludi (co je momentalne maximalna navstevnost takychto podujati)?
> to uplne nechapem.
> 
> co sa tyka architektury k muzeu, boli to len priklady nemyslel som to tak, ze niekto okopiruje holla.len som sa snazil poukazat na spektrum. islo mi o to podotknut, ze vseci uz maju v hlave libeskindovu sprelamanu hmotu u nas za muzeom, ale tak to predsa myslene nebolo. sucasna architektura ma mnoho podob, urcite by sa nasla forma a vyraz odpovedajuca situacii za muzeom.


Myslím že je. Cca dva roky dozadu, po ohlásení Podolákoveho projektu vybudovať na VŠA nový, multifunkčný štadión bola obnova amfiteátru najmä z dôvodu slabej konkurencieschopnosti a stále malého trhu s kultúrnymi akciami manažmentom EHMK z projektu vyškrtnutá. Štadión padol a tak sa s amfikom opäť počíta/počítalo... 
Argument príliš veľkej kapacity štadióna - stavať priestory s menšou kapacitou, presne "na mieru" mi príde ako dosť veľké vyhadzovanie peňazí. Kapacita nových štadiónov je variabilná, veď ani v steel aréne nemajú problém uzavrieť horné tribúny. 
Moderný, multifunk. štadión mi rovnako nepríde o nič menej reprezentatívny (aj keď je fakt, že sa mi to porovnáva len ťažko, keďže som na teraz žiaden moderný, krytý amfik nevidel).



eMareq said:


> 4 Kvietok: Neriešil som Krajcerove darčeky a ani ich vhodnosť pre dobro projektu, ale grantový systém, ktorý bol problémom.
> 
> A teraz tie jeho darčeky:
> 
> 
> 
> Ja na tomto v zásade nič zlé nevidím. Keď sa môžu zrekonštruovať kasárne na liaheň progresívneho umenia a nezávislej kultúry, výmenníky atď. tak prečo sa nemôže zrekonštruovať Nová scéna, budova ŠVK a dajme tomu aj tie pozostatky z hradu?
> 
> Či to len Jaurová a jej expertný team na kultúru vedia čo chceme a nič naviac k tomu už nemôže byť? Ich projekty, ktoré si navymýšľali sú jediné tie správne? Lebo mne sa zdá, že tie peniaze z ministerstva asi hodlali použiť na niečo iné (v rámci EHMK).
> 
> A mám taký dojem, že Jaurová rátala s tým, že po zmene vlády sa nič ohľadom EHMK nebude meniť a všetko pôjde tak ako si nalinkovali. Preto ten nepokoj z jej strany.
> 
> Dokážem pochopiť, že sa Ti to nepáči a to pritom nie som nadŕžač a ani pritakávač Krajcera, ale sú aj takí, ktorí tieto zmeny vítajú.



K darčekom. V prvom rade sa mi zdá zvláštne to darčekmi vôbec nazývať, keďže rozpočet projektu nijak nezvýšili.
Konkrétne detaily projektu nepoznám, no z pohľadu lepšie zorientovaného, bežného človeka mi príde čudné už to, že sa v situácii keď je projekt vo svojej finálnej fáze rozhodne niekto tak zásadne meniť jeho podstatu. 
V rekonštrukcii malej scény nevidím nič zlé, no nechápem prečo na ňu Krajcer berie peniaze projektu EHMK, keď sa to dalo riešiť inak, tak aby bola aj ovca celá aj vlk sýty?!
Akákoľvek idea rekonštrukcie hradu v horizontoch 2 rokov (keďže toľko by trval len základný arch. výskum) len dokazuje krátkozrakosť, nedomyslenosť nápadov jeho a jeho "poradcov" na čele so starým bručounom.


----------



## misko

no kryty amfik asi neni uplne co si predstavujem ako vysledok prestavby. ja si skor predstavujem nieco na sposob carnegie hall v new yorku, royal albert hall v londyne, alebo, aby sme sa drzali sucasnosti auditorium v rime.
cize regulernu halu.

a k reprezentativnosti.
v sportovej hale som bol na solidne podujatie raz.
vramci TANEC PRAHA - to je medzinarodny festival sucasneho tanca a jedno vystupenie sa konalo vo (vtedajsej) sazka arene.
nebol tam nikto kto by si to pochvaloval. Uz ten moment ist na stadion v obleku je trochu komicky.

vacsina koncertov, ktore su pre sportove haly nevhodne sa tu kona v byvalom palaci kultury, dnes kongresovy palac. narovinu, naozaj si neviem predstavit ako by leonard cohen, bobby mcferrin alebo trebars paco de lucia vystupovali v multifunkcnej hale (s mizernou akustikou v nie uplne dostojnom prostredi).
co sa tyka zivotaschopnosti, kongresove centrum sa uzivi vsade.

ku krajcerovi: uplne suhlasim s kvietkom. EHMK sme ziskali za projekt interface, menit ho samozrejme vyvolava otazniky a poukazuje na kratkozrakost takychto opatreni.


----------



## Kvietok

misko said:


> no kryty amfik asi neni uplne co si predstavujem ako vysledok prestavby. ja si skor predstavujem nieco na sposob carnegie hall v new yorku, royal albert hall v londyne, alebo, aby sme sa drzali sucasnosti auditorium v rime.
> cize regulernu halu.
> 
> a k reprezentativnosti.
> v sportovej hale som bol na solidne podujatie raz.
> vramci TANEC PRAHA - to je medzinarodny festival sucasneho tanca a jedno vystupenie sa konalo vo (vtedajsej) sazka arene.
> nebol tam nikto kto by si to pochvaloval. Uz ten moment ist na stadion v obleku je trochu komicky.
> 
> vacsina koncertov, ktore su pre sportove haly nevhodne sa tu kona v byvalom palaci kultury, dnes kongresovy palac. narovinu, naozaj si neviem predstavit ako by leonard cohen, bobby mcferrin alebo trebars paco de lucia vystupovali v multifunkcnej hale (s mizernou akustikou v nie uplne dostojnom prostredi).
> co sa tyka zivotaschopnosti, kongresove centrum sa uzivi vsade.
> 
> ku krajcerovi: uplne suhlasim s kvietkom. EHMK sme ziskali za projekt interface, menit ho samozrejme vyvolava otazniky a poukazuje na kratkozrakost takychto opatreni.



Rozpočet na rekonštrukciu/prestavbu amfiku je/bol 5 miliónov Euro. Čo by na nič podobné auditoriu asi ani zďaleka nestačilo. 

Ich predstava bola nejaká takáto:









Teda plachtou (inak ale v skutku zaujímavým materiálom) zakrytý amfik.


----------



## maximi0804

Absolutny suhlas s Kvietkom! Praveze ja by som to otocil prave naopak eMarecku. Mne to presne pripada, ze sa ministerstvo pod znackou EHMK snazi zabit 2 ci tri muchy jednou ranou. Ked si prejdes ktorykolvek projekt EHMK v minulosti tak zistis ze je to najme o modernom a progresivnom umeni. A taktiez o kulturnom priemysle.To je to specifikum tohto projektu. Nie to ponatie tvojho "sefstva" ze kultura je len to co je uz kulturov starocia a cim starsia a rigidnejsia tim lepsia. Takze mne to pride tak, ze pan minister sa snazi odstavit od kohutika tim okolo strapatej Zory a dosadit si tam svojich vojacikov. Ved uz len ten fakt ze mesto nema mat zastupenie v komisii je v znacnom protiklade k tej avizovanej"zvysenej transparentnosti". To vazne chces aby som uveril ze KE EHMK team sa chcel nabalit ale ministerstvo na cele s tvojim sefstvom ma len tie najcistejsie umysly?! hehe Este travu nepapam.  To je len vymena strazi a prizivovanie sa. Nezabudajme, ze to nie su peniaze ministerstva ale EU!!!
A v neposlednom rade uzasne PR pred volbami v 2014!! Pan minister velmi priehladne a este viacej kratkozrake!! Suhlasim, SaS palec dolu


----------



## kirhof

Poculi ste uz o tejto knihe?

Kratke video o Goleme.

Mozno uz davno poznate: Trosku vyhulena stranka o (nielen) kosickej kulture.

P.S.: Nevedel som, kam to dat, ale tu sa mi to zdalo najvhodnejsie.


----------



## veteran

kirhof said:


> Poculi ste uz o tejto knihe?


Majú ju v ŠVK aj vo VKJB, vyšla už kedysi v roku 2005.


----------



## Kvietok

*Architektonickú súťaž na prestavbu amfiteátra vyhral Oliver Csémy*



> Víťazom architektonickej súťaže na prestavbu košického amfiteátra je architektonický ateliér z Komárna.
> 
> Druhú cenu získala bratislavská spoločnosť a na treťom mieste je košická spoločnosť adf. Porota odporučila vyhlasovateľovi, aby vyzval víťaza na rokovacie konanie za účelom zabezpečenia projektovej dokumentácie stavby. „Som rád, že sa do súťaže zapojilo až 24 architektonických ateliérov, ktoré pripravili veľmi kvalitné návrhy. Porota nemala ľahkú úlohu. Prvé tri návrhy, ktoré získali cenu, riešia veľmi dobre zadanie súťaže, sú veľmi pekné a pokiaľ sa preukáže, že je možné ich finančne realizovať, mesto získa nielen atraktívnu multifunkčnú halu, ale aj architektonický skvost nielen v rámci mesta, ale celej strednej Európy. Odporúčam všetkým Košičanom pozrieť si ich na výstave,“ povedal splnomocnenec mesta pre projekt Košice 2013 Rudolf Bauer.
> * Vernisáž všetkých súťažných návrhov sa uskutoční 11. januára o 17:00 v priestoroch Východoslovenskej Galérie na Alžbetinej 22. Výstava bude prístupná do od 11. – 30. januára každý deň okrem pondelka.*





> Teraz je ešte otázne či mesto nájde na rekonštrukciu peniaze.


Otázne!? Veď majú byť vyčlenené z rozpočtu EHMK, tak kde je problém?! To by som rád vedel, čo všetko sa v rámci projektu ešte vyvinie do roviny "otázne"!!


----------



## R1S0

1.miesto som nenasiel web
2.miesto AKJ architekti to na webe nemaju
3.miesto adf maju na stranke len "10.2.2006 - na stranke sa pracuje.................................."


----------



## maximi0804

R1S0 said:


> 1.miesto som nenasiel web
> 2.miesto AKJ architekti to na webe nemaju
> 3.miesto adf maju na stranke len "10.2.2006 - na stranke sa pracuje.................................."


Pochodil som uplne rovnako. Nechcem nikoho sudit lebo sa absolutnem nevyznam(mozno misko by nam mohol hodit jeho erudovany postreh) ale ako je mozne, 2 z 3 prvych miest obsadia architecti, ktory ani nemaju web?
Je to bezna prax?? Ten pan Csémy svojim profilom co som nasiel nejak nezaujal takze ako velmi je pravdepodobne, ze jeho navrh bude skutocnym architektonickym "skvostom" strednej europy?
Architekti a veci znali, nejaky nazor?!


----------



## R1S0

napadlo ma sice,ze sutazne diela sa az do vyhlasenia vysledkov nikde neuverejnuju....ale ako pises,dvaja nemaju ani web... asi maju tolko roboty,ze im ho napriek dnesnej internetovej dobe netreba...


----------



## hraby

toto sa uz neda ani komentovat.. zase hanba na KE a vychod jak svina.. len sa opytam, kde boli pani z MP??? nemali to tam strazit az do nedelnajsej noci??? hno:hno:hno:

*Opitý vandal rozkopal ľadovú sochu*

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5690862/opity-vandal-rozkopal-ladovu-sochu.html


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> zase hanba na KE a vychod jak svina


To nie je o východe, či o KE, ale o kultúre celého národa. Takéto veci sa stávajú aj inde v SR.


----------



## tuomas666

svina jedna. videl som to rozkopane vcera vecer, chcel som fotit, sochy uz neboli nasvietene a tato jedna bola rozkopana


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> To nie je o východe, či o KE, ale o kultúre celého národa. Takéto veci sa stávajú aj inde v SR.


ano veteran, moze, ale EHMK 2013 sa budu konat v KE a nie v PO ci ZV.. podla piatkoveho korzara tam mali byt MP-ci az do vcerajsej noci.. ta kde zase boli? :bash:hno:


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> ano veteran, moze, ale EHMK 2013 sa budu konat v KE a nie v PO ci ZV.. podla piatkoveho korzara tam mali byt MP-ci az do vcerajsej noci.. ta kde zase boli? :bash:hno:


Aspoň vidno, že EHMK nie je len o kultúre v tradičnom slova zmysle, ale aj o kultúre národa, ktorá je na Slovensku nulová. A teda sa na kultúrne mesto môžme akurát tak hrať. To je to, čo som tu už nie raz spomínal, mnohí ma za to takisto nie raz kameňovali...

Ad: MP. Uvediem príklad zo života. Raz na Štedrý deň večer sme chceli ísť ku starým rodičom - bývajú v centre, chodíme k nim každý rok, od kedy sme sa prisťahovali na ŤHC (1992). Pred vchodom do našej garáže zastal nejaký debil tak, že sa ho nedalo obísť. Otec zavolal policajtov, tí prišli, zistili, že papuču mu dať nemôžu, lebo takú nemajú. Odtiahnuť ho tiež nemohli dať, lebo ich odťahovka na Štedrý deň nerobí a súkromná auto odtiahnuť nemôže. Čisté kocúrkovo, čo si budeme hovoriť. MP je v Košiciach zbytočná inštitúcia.


----------



## Kvietok

*Vizualizacie siedmich navrhov prestavby amfiteatra*









_1. cena - Ing. Olivér Csémy, Dunajská 3, 945 01 Komárno – návrh č.12_









_2. cena - AKJ s.r.o. Vysoká 26, 811 06 Bratislava – návrh č.5 Ing. arch. Juraj Jančina, Ing. arch. Igor Mazúch_









_3. cena - adf s.r.o., Moyzesova 46, 040 01 Košice– návrh č.18
Ing. Mgr. art. Pavol Šimko, Ing.arch. Jaro Král _




























Myslim ze mu tu webovu stranku nejak odpustim ...


----------



## maximi0804

hehe...no ked takto bude vyzerat aj skutocna rekonstrukcia tak mu ju odpustim aj ja...hmm..mne sa celkom pozdava aj ten koncept na tej 7cke..


----------



## Rudebox74

no bez ohladu na to ako to bude vyzerat maju co robit aby to stihli a bojim sa aby sa to neodflaklo ako vsetko 

ten 1. mi dost pripomina papp laszlo arenu v budadapesti


----------



## veteran

1. je podľa mňa najlepšia. Ale realizáciu do roku 2013 si neviem dosť dobre predstaviť. A možno aj motyka vystrelí, ktovie...


----------



## Rudebox74

Viac foto tu


----------



## R1S0

podla mna exterier prveho nic moc.najme to rebrovanie/kockovanie. kazdopadne za 5 mil eur neni sanca...
pozdavala by sa mi kombinacia trojky a posledneho...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Vitazny navrh sa mi velmi paci ale tam je limit do 5 mil. eur? Tak to nieje absolutne sanca... ako najlacnejsi variant mi pride 2. alebo 6. cena pricom 2.cena sa mi paci viac


----------



## Ayran

mne sa najviac páči dvojka... je to take zachovanie amfiku ako takeho a vyzera to aj celkom moderne.... jednotka mi pride skor ako štadion


----------



## R1S0

ked uz sa ma robit prestavba,nech sa to zakryje uplne,nech tam nefuka,nech tam nieje zima atd.... doba amfikov je uz snad prec...


----------



## hraby

3. je pekna


----------



## metropoly_sk




----------



## eMareq

*Z amfiteátra sa stane dominanta Košíc*

Zase by to s tými dominantami nemali preháňať. Akosi žiadne nevidieť.



> Bauer: Architektonický skvost
> 
> „Víťazný návrh je z môjho pohľadu architektonickým skvostom. Verím, že nový primátor bude mať takisto záujem, aby sa to postavilo. *Je potrebné preukázať finančné náklady, mesto sa prípadne bude musieť rozhodnúť, či aj za cenu vyšších nákladov napríklad na úkor iných investičných projektov alebo z iných zdrojov sa tento objekt postaví.* Bude to nová dominanta nielen severnej časti Košíc, ale celého mesta," myslí si Bauer.
> 
> Ak ale náklady na realizáciu víťazného návrhu budú privysoké, Bauer nevylučuje, že mesto bude rokovať s autorom druhého návrhu, prípadne aj s ďalšími v poradí. „Porota určila poradie s tým odporúčaním, že každý súťažiaci musí dokladovať finančnú náročnosť celej investície. Ak sa potvrdí, že za ten limit sa to dá postaviť, tak sa bude realizovať víťazný návrh. Ak nie, mesto bude stáť pred dilemou."


----------



## Kvietok

> *Drahovský: Môže sa stať symbolom*
> Hlavný architekt Košíc považuje víťazný návrh za veľmi zaujímavý. „Je dobre, že návrh sa zaoberá nielen samotným amfiteátrom, ale aj širším okolím, to je jeho veľký prínos. Má určitú veľmi silnú expresívnu formu, je zaujímavý a je možné, že táto expresívna forma v kontexte s celým okolím môže byť v budúcnosti aj jedným zo symbolických objektov Košíc." Drahovský v porote súťaže nebol, jej rozhodnutie ale kvituje.
> 
> Víťazný návrh môže laikom pripomínať štýl svetoznámeho českého architekta Jana Kaplického, predstaviteľa high-tech architektúry, ktorý sa na konci svojej kariéry venoval najmä organickej architektúre. Podobnosť priznáva aj Drahovský. „Je to organická bionická architektúra, ktorá sa vždy objavuje v určitých periódach vo svetovej architektúre. Architektonické štúdio Future systems Jana Kaplického túto architektúru vďaka novým možnostiam zobrazovania doviedli do excelentných realizácií. Vie osloviť, má kvality, je súčasná a je dobré, že tu vznikajú diela 21. storočia."


Z môjho laického pohľadu naozaj kvalitná architektúra, akú Košice potrebujú a zaslúžia. Snáď sa podarí čo-to zoškrtať trebárs na tých výmenníkoch.

BTW Jan Kaplický je autorom mnohých významných počinov v UK, či nedávneho, kontroverzného (a nakoniec i zavrhnutého) návrhu Národnej knižnice v Prahe.


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> Zase by to s tými dominantami nemali preháňať. Akosi žiadne nevidieť.


Len aby to nebola typicky košicky neviditeľná dominanta ako napr. 16p Central Park, najmodernejší futbalový stánok v republike na VŠA, hypermoderná sieť regioelektričiek, 5* hotel na mieste Kongresovej haly DT, či moderne zrekonštruovaná hlavná železničná stanica.


----------



## eMareq

Niekoľko poznámok a otázok k projektu amfiteátra (citujem z článku v Korzári):


> Bude z neho multifunkčný priestor s celoročnou prevádzkou.


- Podľa mňa je tento koncept multifunkčného centra nepotrebný. Vychádzam z toho, že multifunkčných kultúrnych inštitúcií tu máme niekoľko a je ich problém celoročne zaplniť. Amfiteáter zažíval najlepšie časy svojej slávy v 80-tych rokoch minulého storočia (Filmový festival pracujúcich na ktorý si matne spomínam).


> Kapacita nového amfiteátra sa zredukuje zo súčasných 10-tisíc miest na maximálne 4 000.


- Viď prvá odrážka. Táto znížená kapacita tomu navráva. Teda nový amfiteáter je preto zmenšený, aby nekonkuroval predovšetkým SA.


> V súťaži bolo kľúčové aj riešenie dopravného napojenia celého územia. To je totiž jedným z najvýznamnejších uzlov dopravy v meste.


- Nikde však nepíšu ako bude vyriešené parkovanie.


> Je potrebné preukázať finančné náklady, mesto sa prípadne bude musieť rozhodnúť, či aj za cenu vyšších nákladov napríklad na úkor iných investičných projektov alebo z iných zdrojov sa tento objekt postaví.


- Vypisovať architektonickú súťaž bez toho koľko to celé bude naozaj stáť (a až potom žiadať od tvorcov návrhov), aby mesto nebodaj nestálo pred dilemou mi príde divné (avšak na Košice ani veľmi nie). Naviac asi skryto rátajú, že prachy budú musieť čerpať aj z iných projektov, ktoré tým pádom možno na ne aj nebudú, alebo budú len v obmedzenom rozsahu. Ale to nie je chyba súťaže, ale nedôslednosti tých čo zadávali podmienky súťaže.


> Ak ale náklady na realizáciu víťazného návrhu budú privysoké, Bauer nevylučuje, že mesto bude rokovať s autorom druhého návrhu, prípadne aj s ďalšími v poradí. „Porota určila poradie s tým odporúčaním, že každý súťažiaci musí dokladovať finančnú náročnosť celej investície. Ak sa potvrdí, že za ten limit sa to dá postaviť, tak sa bude realizovať víťazný návrh. Ak nie, mesto bude stáť pred dilemou."


- Viď vyššie. Niečo sa naprojektovalo, ale ešte nikto nepredložil koľko to bude stáť. Keď sa išiel stavať Aupark tak sa hneď povedalo, že to bude stáť okolo 100 mil. € (+/-). Tu poznáme limit, do ktorého sa musia zmestiť, alebo z iných projektov zobrať či splašiť z iných zdrojov.

A teraz podstatná otázka: Ak mesto doteraz nebolo schopné uživiť amfiteáter, bude ho po preinvestovaní 8 mil. € odrazu vedieť uživiť? Nejde tu len o to, aby sa preliali isté verejné prostriedky pre vybrané stavebné firmy, pričom ďalej už nikto nič nerieši?

Ak sa nakoniec nič nebude realizovať, tvorcovia všetkých týchto návrhov dostanú tak či tak za projekty zaplatené. Má zmysel vypisovať takéto architektonické súťaže?


----------



## Kvietok

eMareq said:


> Niekoľko poznámok a otázok k projektu amfiteátra (citujem z článku v Korzári):
> 
> - Podľa mňa je tento koncept multifunkčného centra nepotrebný. Vychádzam z toho, že multifunkčných kultúrnych inštitúcií tu máme niekoľko a je ich problém celoročne zaplniť. Amfiteáter zažíval najlepšie časy svojej slávy v 80-tych rokoch minulého storočia (Filmový festival pracujúcich na ktorý si matne spomínam).
> 
> - Viď prvá odrážka. Táto znížená kapacita tomu navráva. Teda nový amfiteáter je preto zmenšený, aby nekonkuroval predovšetkým SA.


Koľko ?! Mne okrem steel arény, Domu umenia >> Štátnej Filharmónie, veľkej a malej scény Štátneho Divadla (ktoré so slabou návštevnosťou problémy nemajú) na um už neprichádza nič. Cassosport a Stará š. hala sa na nič vážnejšie absolútne nehodia... BTW. Podobne som sa ale na predchádzajúcej strane zamyslel i ja.




eMareq said:


> - Nikde však nepíšu ako bude vyriešené parkovanie.


Píšu. Keď to nájdem postnem...



eMareq said:


> - Vypisovať architektonickú súťaž bez toho koľko to celé bude naozaj stáť (a až potom žiadať od tvorcov návrhov), aby mesto nebodaj nestálo pred dilemou mi príde divné (avšak na Košice ani veľmi nie). Naviac asi skryto rátajú, že prachy budú musieť čerpať aj z iných projektov, ktoré tým pádom možno na ne aj nebudú, alebo budú len v obmedzenom rozsahu. Ale to nie je chyba súťaže, ale nedôslednosti tých čo zadávali podmienky súťaže.
> 
> 
> 
> - Viď vyššie. Niečo sa naprojektovalo, ale ešte nikto nepredložil koľko to bude stáť. Keď sa išiel stavať Aupark tak sa hneď povedalo, že to bude stáť okolo 100 mil. € (+/-). Tu poznáme limit, do ktorého sa musia zmestiť, alebo z iných projektov zobrať či splašiť z iných zdrojov.


Súhlas, tým pádom je v celku možné že sa tu bavíme o h... 



eMareq said:


> A teraz podstatná otázka: Ak mesto doteraz nebolo schopné uživiť amfiteáter, bude ho po preinvestovaní 8 mil. € odrazu vedieť uživiť? Nejde tu len o to, aby sa preliali isté verejné prostriedky pre vybrané stavebné firmy, pričom ďalej už nikto nič nerieši?


Amfik je v súčasnej podobe nepoužiteľný. Po jeho rekonštrukcii by z neho vedenie, ktoré by bolo schopné 2-3 krát ročne dotiahnuť významejšie hudobné telesá (+ 1/2týždnne niečo "všednejšie") mohlo urobiť plnohodnotnú kultúrnu inštitúciu. 
Či by to celé bolo rentabilné však môžem (asi rovnako ako ty) iba hádať. V pécsi si na to trúfli.


----------



## eMareq

Kvietok said:


> Koľko ?! Mne okrem steel arény, Domu umenia >> Štátnej Filharmónie, veľkej a malej scény Štátneho Divadla (ktoré so slabou návštevnosťou problémy nemajú) na um už neprichádza nič. Cassosport a Stará š. hala sa na nič vážnejšie absolútne nehodia... BTW. Podobne som sa ale na predchádzajúcej strane zamyslel i ja.


Vo vymenovaní si sa trafil, ale asi máme na túto vec rozdielny pohľad. Čo je to to vážnejšie? Ja si však stále myslím, že prím v usporiadaní bude mať aj naďalej Steel Aréna.



Kvietok said:


> Píšu. Keď to nájdem postnem...


Sckesk mi poslal obrázky kde je navrhnutá dvojpodlažná garáž.



Kvietok said:


> Amfik je v súčasnej podobe nepoužiteľný. Po jeho rekonštrukcii by z neho vedenie, ktoré by bolo schopné 2-3 krát ročne dotiahnuť významejšie hudobné telesá (+ 1/2týždnne niečo "všednejšie") mohlo urobiť plnohodnotnú kultúrnu inštitúciu.
> Či by to celé bolo rentabilné však môžem (asi rovnako ako ty) iba hádať. V pécsi si na to trúfli.


Je nepoužiteľný prečo? Lebo je nekrytý? Lebo neodpovedá podmienkam dnešnej doby?

Má mesto vlastniť amfiteáter? Keby ho prenajalo súkromníkovi s tým, že by v rámci rekonštrukcie bol povinný zachovať jeho funkciu bolo by to zlé riešenie?


----------



## tuomas666

ano je nepouzitelny. nezodpoveda nicomu co sa vyzaduje v dnesnej dobe. vcera som sa tam obsmietal okolo vstupnej brany, uz tam to vyzera na zaplakanie. ja by som do takeho arealu nevliezol, ale ani by som nemal preco, pretoze tam by nikto ani ziadnu akciu neusporiadal. netrufam si povedat ako tam vyzeraju socialne zariadenia ani zazemie pre umelcov. predpokladam, ze sa tam neda najest (bufet u beniho nepovazujem za dostojne stravovanie navstevnikov). takyto amfik sa da vyuzit mozno v lete, bol som pred par rokmi v bystrici na nejake koncerty v ich amfiku, to stacilo, kedze tam nebolo publikum ktoremu by zalezalo na nejakej kulture prostredia.


----------



## veteran

Pokračovanie kauzy rozkopaných ľadových sôch. Tentokrát ktosi čmajzol pamätnú tabuľu :bash:








Môžte ma tu aj ukameňovať, ale toto si neodpustím: *Welcome to the jungle 2[]13*


----------



## maximi0804

veteran said:


> Pokračovanie kauzy rozkopaných ľadových sôch. Tentokrát ktosi čmajzol pamätnú tabuľu :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Môžte ma tu aj ukameňovať, ale toto si neodpustím: *Welcome to the jungle 2[]13*


Povedal Ebenezer Veteran!  Vies co tvoja negativity nabera novy level, existuje vobec nieco spojene s nasim mestom a tymito threadmi co ta kedy potesilo, s cim si bol spokojny? 


Inac by som rad poprial vsetkym PF 2011, Kosiciam pozitivnu zmenu a plno uspesnych projektov a (nielen) Veteranovi viac optimizmu do zmyslania, lebo negativna energia vzdy pritiahne len negativne.


----------



## eMareq

maximi0804 said:


> ^^


Nenafukuje to Zora až príliš? Čo takto zverejniť monitorovaciu správu a nie jej komentár?[/QUOTE]

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/clanok/prvy-formalny-monitoring-projektu-kosice-2013

Pod clankom to mas zavesene, inac zaujimave citanie. Vyzera to, ze i francuzi sa natahuju medzi sebou a politika hra i tam velku rolu. 

No samozrejme komplexnostou projektu, poctom zainetersovanych subjektov a budgetom sa nechytame..takze bude zaujimave porovnanie, isto sa pojdem pozriet aj do FRA.[/QUOTE]

Ja som to citoval z Korzára. Nie zo stránky kosice2013.sk (moja chyba).


----------



## eMareq

*Košice budú mať nové námestie*


----------



## veteran

^^ Košice Neverending Story alebo Kým neuvidím neuverím. Za posledných päť rokov tu už takých projektov bolo...


----------



## Filips111

no za dva roky toho maju stihnut dost...zacinam sa trosku bat...no a od tych kasarni som cakal teda viac hno:


----------



## kelimok

aj keby sa im too podarilo, podla mna to tam bude dost ludoprazdne na tom namesti aj tiee budovy sa budu malo vyuzivat po roku 2013.. ale ta co sak lepsie jak nic ne? sak su to hlavne europske a statne lóve...


----------



## Kvietok

*ECOC 2013 Developments (Available visualisations):*

*Kulturpark:*

















Kedže je to primárny projekt celého projektu, čakal som niečo ikonickejšie. Nuž, osobne ma Zerozero trochu sklamalo.


----------



## tuomas666

no neviem ci v areali medzi panelakmi, skrytom vzadu za velkymi triedami ako sturova a juzna trieda sa cele to namesticko nestrati


----------



## eMareq

K tomu námestiu mám jednu pripomienku. Jedno námestie sme si zrušili Auparkom (lebo sme sa o neho nevedeli postarať, tak ho bolo lepšie predať za podcenu) a druhé si ideme z verejných peňazí vytvoriť, o ktoré sa budeme vedieť postarať?



> Pred rokom sa suma rekonštrukcie pohybovala vo výške 12 miliónov eur, pred pol rokom 17 miliónov eur, najnovšie čísla hovoria asi o 20 miliónoch eur.


12 - 17 - 20? Tie cifry im lietajú hala bala.


----------



## Cudzinec

Mne sa ten projekt páči, no súhlasím s názorami, čo bude po roku 2013. Bolo by fajn, ak by sa priestory využívali aktívným sposobom ako tomu bolo napríklad v prístave v holandskom Roterdame, keď mesto skončilo s EHMK. Dnes tam funguje množstvo mladých projektantov, architektov, umelcov, projekt.firiem... prajem tomuto projektu veľa šťastia. Aspoň to zmení okolie k lepšiemu.


----------



## hraby

Cudzinec said:


> prajem tomuto projektu veľa šťastia. Aspoň to zmení okolie k lepšiemu.


suhlasim! a hlavne nech uz zvalia ten hnusny betonovy plot od rastislavky az po tu malometraznu bytovku. 

a taktiez by ma naozaj potesilo, keby sa uz nieco zacalo robit aj v 2 starych kasarnach medzi moyzeskou a kuzmanyho a hlavne, tiez uz zburat ten hnusny betonovyy plot.. uz sa o tom tiez nakecalo az az, a skutek utek.. ani organizacia EHMK to asi neurychli. skoda no..


----------



## JankoKE

E ešte jedna utopistická predstava, obnoviť tam električkovú trať s obratiskom a počas kultúrnych dejstiev by tam mohla kultúrychtivých občanov zvážať nejaká kultúrna linka s trasou ZST, NO, *KK*, NO, MOLDAVSKA, SNP, AMF, NMM, Havlickova.


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> keby sa uz nieco zacalo robit aj v 2 starych kasarnach medzi moyzeskou a kuzmanyho a hlavne, tiez uz zburat ten hnusny betonovyy plot.. uz sa o tom tiez nakecalo az az, a skutek utek..


Mali tam čosi vystrájať nejakí Rakušáci. Chňapík im nasľuboval, že dá mesto na vlastné náklady zbúrať celý areál aby si tam potom oni mohli hrabať lóvu hno:


----------



## R1S0

to akoze nic viac nebolo zverejnene? ak nie,tak je to na smiech a do placu zaroven....  inak podla nakresu je tam kopec hluposti....do zakladnych pesich tahov umiestnili prekazky....atd


----------



## misko

Kvietok said:


> Kedže je to primárny projekt celého projektu, čakal som niečo ikonickejšie. Nuž, osobne ma Zerozero trochu sklamalo.


dalo by sa povedat, ze predcasom by som s tebou suhlasil, ale ked clovek prestuduje ten navrh (znovu musim odkazat na ARCH - kde toho bolo dost o tomto projekte), zisti, ze je to dobry koncept.

zerozero uprednostnili evidentne urbannu kvalitu priestoru, pred nejakym efektnym ale prazdnym gestom. nechavaju v areale vyniknut povodne budovy, doplnaju ich nevyhnutnym a hlavne navazuju na mnozstvo stromov vo vnutornom priestore, ktore v plnom rozsahu zachovavaju a spristupnuju pre aktivity.
samozrejme, jednoduchsie by bolo navrhnut nejaku futuristicku dostavbu a vyrobit WOW efekt, ale povedal by som, ze tomuto miestu to neprospeje, naopak taketo napohlad male ale vpodstate velke intervencie do exterieroveho priestoru maju velky potencial.

zaroven to suvisi ciastocne aj s udrzatelnostou - takto je pre nu vacsi predpoklad ako nejakym megalomanskym a efektnym projektom.
inak len doplnim k tej udrzatelnosti - jeden objekt ma zabrat FU TUKE. Cast objektov sa uz teraz vyuziva a ma sa nadalej ako startovacie ateliery pre kreativny priemysel a umelcov (kazdy mohol podat projekt) - cize nieco ako opisuje cudzinec ten rotterdam. o tu by som obavy nemal.

chcem tiez podotknut, ze zatial nepatria vsetky objekty mestu - tie ktore v situacii od kvietka nie su pojednane su zatial mimo. jedna sa s majitelmi o ich odpredaji. ak sa nemylim, jeden este vlastni armada (?) druhy neviem.

riso: ked si lenivy hladat, alebo aspon kliknut na odkaz o par postov vysie, je to tazke. zverejnene toho bolo mnozstvo (znovu pripominam ARCH v ktorom je komplet predstaveny projekt - staci zajst do kniznice ale odoberat) ako na internete, tak v tlaci.
a ta mantra o "prekazkach v zakladnych pesich tahoch" je pre zaujimavost zmyslanie ktore bolo urbanistami opustene tak pred 40timi rokmi. pesie tahy podliehaju obrovskemu mnozstvu externalit, kde zmena co i len jedneho moze zasadne zmenit kompletne cely pohyb obyvatelov v priestore - napriklad obycajne presunutie autobusovej zastavky - nic neobvykle - sposobi totalnu zmenu v pohybe. dnes urbanisti skor formuju exterierovy priestor tak, aby bol variabilny ale zaroven vytvaraju prvky, ktore sa snazia smerovat ludi a vytvarat tak hierarchiu priestorov.
nehovoriac o moznosti zameru umiestnit niektore veci do hlavnej komunikacnej pesej trasy. nebavime sa predsa o betonovej kocke uprostred dialnice ale o strome v parku, aby som pouzil metaforu. ludia cez park kracaju cestami, ktore su definovane prave objektami v priestore, narozdiel od tej dialnice kde je cesta definovana prazdnotou...

kvietok: este doplnim, ze si velmi dobre pomenoval jedno, a to, ze kosickemu projektu EHMK chyba aj jeden objekt toho wow-efektu. sice kasarne myslim nie su vhodny adept, ale ziaden podobny uz asi nebude. stara kryta plavaren je imho ten isty princip ako kasarne a amfiteater popravde nevyzera odpohladu na nieco co by malo pridanu hodnotu v tejto veci...


----------



## ozruta

Vizualizacie vo vascsom rozliseni a updatovany pracovny model kasarni od zerozero:


----------



## Kvietok

^^ *welcome*



misko said:


> dalo by sa povedat, ze predcasom by som s tebou suhlasil, ale ked clovek prestuduje ten navrh (znovu musim odkazat na ARCH - kde toho bolo dost o tomto projekte), zisti, ze je to dobry koncept.
> 
> zerozero uprednostnili evidentne urbannu kvalitu priestoru, pred nejakym efektnym ale prazdnym gestom. nechavaju v areale vyniknut povodne budovy, doplnaju ich nevyhnutnym a hlavne navazuju na mnozstvo stromov vo vnutornom priestore, ktore v plnom rozsahu zachovavaju a spristupnuju pre aktivity.
> samozrejme, jednoduchsie by bolo navrhnut nejaku futuristicku dostavbu a vyrobit WOW efekt, ale povedal by som, ze tomuto miestu to neprospeje, naopak taketo napohlad male ale vpodstate velke intervencie do exterieroveho priestoru maju velky potencial.
> 
> zaroven to suvisi ciastocne aj s udrzatelnostou - takto je pre nu vacsi predpoklad ako nejakym megalomanskym a efektnym projektom.
> inak len doplnim k tej udrzatelnosti - jeden objekt ma zabrat FU TUKE. Cast objektov sa uz teraz vyuziva a ma sa nadalej ako startovacie ateliery pre kreativny priemysel a umelcov (kazdy mohol podat projekt) - cize nieco ako opisuje cudzinec ten rotterdam. o tu by som obavy nemal.
> 
> kvietok: este doplnim, ze si velmi dobre pomenoval jedno, a to, ze kosickemu projektu EHMK chyba aj jeden objekt toho wow-efektu. sice kasarne myslim nie su vhodny adept, ale ziaden podobny uz asi nebude. stara kryta plavaren je imho ten isty princip ako kasarne a amfiteater popravde nevyzera odpohladu na nieco co by malo pridanu hodnotu v tejto veci...


Som laik, no myslím že by sa za 20 miliónov (1/5 rozpočtu AUPARKU) dalo viac ako len pár "kozmetických úprav" tam stojacich budov a vydláždenie námestia.
Ad. wow architektúra. To je to, čo Košiciam rozhodne chýba. Okrem Dómu, tu na rozdiel od takej Ba (hrad+most+pyramída), skrátka nemáme dostatok landmarkov. 
Celkom ma zaujal tvoj postoj k vizualizáciam amfiku (ak môžeš rozveď). Drahovský ho vyniesol do nebies a popravde sa páči i mne. Ten by sa landmarkom stať podľa môjho mohol.


----------



## misko

ad kasarne: myslim, ze sa tam udeje ovela viac, ako len par kozmetickych uprav. tie budovy su v havarijnom stave a len ich sanacia urcite zhltne velke prostriedky. kvalitna rekonstrukcia - obzvlast historickeho objektu - je takmer vzdy drahsia ako novostavba zrovnatelneho objemu. veci ako siete ci sanacia nosnych konstrukcii su neviditelne, ale drahe.
pripocitaj ze tam naviac musia narvat dost velke podzemne parkovisko (ciastocne zbytocne - ako v tom linkovanom rozhovore spomyna autor) a predpokladam ze v danej sume su zaratane aj interiery (co napriklad nie je pripad auparku, kde si interiery zariaduje kazdy najomca sam) - a to su casto nemale polozky.
nechcem sa dalej pustat do toho, ci cena je alebo nie je adekvatna, ale nic to nemeni na podstate toho co som povedal - teda, ze myslim, ze ten koncept nedorabat tam ziadne vacsie objemy a exibicie je dobry. za viac love (citaj cigansky) by myslim tentokrat viacej muziky nebolo.


----------



## maximi0804

No z mojho laickeho hladiska sa pripajam ku Kvietkovmu nazoru, ze by sa Kosiciam nejaky novy landmark isto zisiel. A ten wow-efekt by tu bol isto viac nez vitany najma z marketingoveho hladiska. A akokolvek sa mi pozdava vizia udrzatelnosti po 2013 a maleho hub-u kreativneho priemyslu musime si vsetci priznat, ze tu nejde len a len o kulturu ale najme obrovsku moznost zviditelnit a zatraktivnit mesto ergo ide o peniaze. 
Viem napr. porovnat obdobnu situaciu v EHMK 2005 hoc som nebol pritomny priamo v ten rok ale sa pristahoval rok po a na velke pocudovanie a prekvapenie sa toto mesto z krajiny tak proklamovaneho keltskeho tigra pasovalo s este vacsimi problemami nez KE. Stavala sa nova autobusova stanica pretoze ta predchadzajuca skor propominala provincne mesto zo 60tych rokov, asfaltovali sa cesty, ciastocne sa rekonstruovala hlavna ulica. Jednoducho absentovalo akekolvek centrum celej akcie, novej architektury minimum, no a podla referencii este aj program absolutne zlyhal co vysutilo(ak sa nemylim) do jednej z najnizsich navstev EHMK vobec(pritom tu stale hovorime o nejakom 1mil.) A potom po precitani reportu napr. z EHMK 2009 a stastistik o novych pracovnych poziciach ci raste turizmu v regione je jednozacne, ze tu ide o prilis velky potencial aby sme tuto sancu len tak podcenili. Osobne som absoltnym zastancom wow-efektu. Podla mna je napr. skoda ze sa nezrealizuje bana bankov s lanovkou. Lanovka je podla mna velmi efektny element tak pouzivany napr. v Expo mestach. Taktiez by som viac ocakaval od moznosti mestskeho parku a jeho napojenia k hornadu a revitalizacie tohto uzemia, cize prinavratit mestu vodny element. 
A pri vestkej ucte k 00 a zaujimavemu akomplexnemu konceptu noveho namestia pride mi prinajmensim otazne ci je vazne to naj investovat take obrovske prostriedky do "neviditelnych" rekonstrukcii historickych budov a pretvarania CO krytov narozdiel od mozno "prazneho"(ako to misko pomenoval) ale znacne viditelneho a reprezentativneho wow-efekt landmarku. Zaujme priemerneho navstevnika EHMK viac nove namestie alebo nejky nezvycajny a jedinecny objekt...
A ohldom Amfiku vramci stanoveneho rozpoctu mam obavy ze sa vitazny navrh nebude moct plne realizovat..


----------



## eMareq

*Stará krytá plaváreň dostane novú tvár*


----------



## misko

ta bratislavska firma je: Banské projekty Bratislava, s.r.o.


----------



## R1S0

to je co za pikacovinu dat tam vysunutu expoziciu ZOO???


----------



## hraby

^^ tiez som tuto aktivitu nejako nepochopil.. co tak keby radsej urobili poriadok s tou paskovou vilou vedla a vyhodit ho, aj ostatnych susedov papalasov na ulicu a vratit povodnu funkciu tej budove tak ako bolo planovane este pocas priprav aj s naslednym zrenovovanim krytej plavarne, aby cely sportovy komplex sluzil vsetkym obcanom, nielen vyvolenym kosickym papalasom zo starny SMER pre ich byvanie???


----------



## misko

nejake umenie cez kosice.
http://tv.sme.sk/v/19028/ako-znie-slovenska-hymna-po-madarsky.html


----------



## ozruta

*Kasárne Kulturpark Košice - vizualizácie a foto modelu*

Dobry vecer.
Rad by som tu nechal linky na vizualizacie v trochu vacsom rozliseni, ako bolo v clanku na Sme + foto pracovneho modelu v jeho aktualnej podobe.


----------



## Cudzinec

Nemyslím si, že zakomponovanie vodných živočíchov do Aquaparku je zlý nápad... naopak, mne sa ta myšlienka veľmi páči a som ňou fascinovaný. Samozrejme, záleží na konečnom prevedení, no predovšetkým v tom vidím tieto dve hlavné pozitíva: /1/ zatraktívnenie interiéru aquaparku a /2/ zaujímavú a účinnú reklamu pre košickú ZOO, ktorá stále atraktivitou, službami a návštevnosťou má ďaleko k modernej ZOO... každopádne novému riaditeľovi ZOO držím palce a verím, že za pár rokov sa aj košická záhrada zmení k lepšiemu a celkovo sa zatraktivní... a práve aj myšlienka "detašovaneho pracoviska" ZOO v podobe vodných živičíchov v Aquaparku tomu bez pochýb prispeje. 

Máte prosím niekto nejaké vizualizácie víťazného projektu?


----------



## misko

http://www.kosice.sk/clanok.asp?file=ehmk_plavaren_navrhy.htm


----------



## JankoKE

Fíha Gočovci majú tú architektúru v krvi.


----------



## hasky

misko said:


> http://www.kosice.sk/clanok.asp?file=ehmk_plavaren_navrhy.htm


ten napad prepojit 2 vodne svety je super, ten potapacsky bazen ak postavia tak si ho pojdem vyskusat 
Celkovo palec hore. Uz len najst financie a stavat do 2013 lebo ak to nestihnu tak uz to nikdy nepostavia


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

s financiami predsa nemoze byt problem ked je zo statneho rozpoctu vyclenenych myslim okolo 70 mil. eur tak niekam tie peniaze musia ist (aj ked odpocitame provizie ), takze nie je dovod aby sa investicne projekty ktore sa planuju v ramci EHMK (vodny svet, amfik, mestsky park, ostrov kultury...) nezrealizovali. Ked nie vsetky tak vacsina ano. Najmenej pravdepodobne vidim realizaciu amfiku podla vitazneho navrhu.

Predsa to sa nemoze stat ze sa o tom bude 2 roky (do 2013) len kecat a nic sa nespravi, ked je zamer, je navrh, su peniaze, pozemky a vôla, nema to na com stroskotat


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Predsa to sa nemoze stat ze sa o tom bude 2 roky (do 2013) len kecat a nic sa nespravi


O dva roky sa o tom môžme porozprávať... Stavebné projekty v rámci EHMK tu sú už od 2008/2009 a stále sa ešte ani s jedným nezačalo.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran ano ale pokial viem tak neboli este donedavna vyclenene peniaze z rozpoctu, takze nemozes predsa vyhlasit sutaz na projekty ktore nevies ako budu moct vyzerat, kolko na ne dostanes penazi. Preto sice sa o zameroch rozpravalo, co a kde by sa mohlo spravit ale sutaze na konkretne projekty boli vyhlasene a vyhodnotene len nedavno.


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> veteran ano ale pokial viem tak neboli este donedavna vyclenene peniaze z rozpoctu, takze nemozes predsa vyhlasit sutaz na projekty ktore nevies ako budu moct vyzerat, kolko na ne dostanes penazi. Preto sice sa o zameroch rozpravalo, co a kde by sa mohlo spravit ale sutaze na konkretne projekty boli vyhlasene a vyhodnotene len nedavno.


Súťaž sa môže vyhlásiť, víťaz si odmenu odnesie, či sa projekt nakoniec zrealizuje je druhá vec.

To, že sú už nejaké peniaze vyčlenené ešte neznamená, že sa niečo bude realizovať. Peniaze zo ŠR a EÚ aj tak nepokrývajú celé náklady a mesto je v súčasnosti v rozpočtovom provizóriu - je rado, že môže zabezpečiť svoj chod.

Papier znesie všetko, projektov v Košiciach (či už súkromných, mestských, štátnych) tu už bolo, k realizácii došlo len u zlomku z nich. Keď sa pozriem na tie kopy zamietnutých, nezrealizovaných projektov za posledné tri roky, tak som véééľmi skeptický. Niekedy mám pocit, že to u nás proste nejde.


----------



## eMareq

*V Košiciach hrozí odchod ôsmim šéfom mestských firiem*



> Jaurovú zatiaľ nemenia
> 
> Na rozdiel od mestských firiem riaditeľku neziskovky Košice 2013 podľa jej štatútu nemôže odvolať zastupiteľstvo, ale správna rada organizácie, na čele ktorej je primátor. Raši i krajský šéf Smeru Peter Žiga pred voľbami riadenie projektu Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013 kritizovali a naznačovali personálne zmeny.
> 
> Zoru Jaurovú (na snímke) si zatiaľ nechávajú. "Žiadne vážnejšie výhrady mi nový primátor neprezentoval," uviedla včera.
> 
> Minulý rok sa vyjadrila, že Európska komisia po skúsenostiach z iných miest kultúry kvôli riziku spolitizovania projektu zintenzívnila monitoring. "Ak by mesto pristúpilo k zásadnej zmene alebo redukcii projektu, môže dôjsť k odobratiu titulu," povedala Jaurová vlani pred voľbami.
> 
> Na otázku, prečo nechce nové vedenie napriek predvolebnej kritike Jaurovú vymeniť, hovorkyňa magistrátu odpovedala: *"Menovanie a odvolávanie štatutára Košice 2013 je špecifické."*


Odpoveď čo bude so Zorou je zakódovaná v tej vyboldovanej vete.


----------



## misko

veteran said:


> Papier znesie všetko, projektov v Košiciach (či už súkromných, mestských, štátnych) tu už bolo, k realizácii došlo len u zlomku z nich.


ty to podavas ako nejaku vynimku, akoby to tak bolo len v kosiciach. nemysli si, ze v londyne ci new yorku ci inom meste na spici stavebneho vyvoja je to ine. dokonca naopak, prave tam sa realizuje ovela mensie percento studii. to je normalny stav. aby obchodnici mohli zistit co sa da a neda a aka bude navratnost projektu, potrebuju studiu, co je / alebo nie je mozne dostat s projektu a je tiez nutne ju vypustit do sveta, aby sa zistilo, aky je zaujem o ponukany projekt. preto vacsina je odsudena k zaniku a len niekolko malo najsilnejsich prezije do stadia realizacie.


----------



## veteran

^^ na môj vkus je u nás až príliš veľa "odpadu" a príliš veľa plôch, ktoré by mohli byť skultúrnene novou výstavbou.


----------



## isidor

*Sándor Márai sa má stať košickým Kafkom*


> Čo je Kafka pre Prahu, to bude Márai pre Košice. S touto víziou prichádza mesto kultúry.





> Dňa 02.02.2011 v čase o 22:49 hod. bol prostredníctvom kamerového systému Mestskej polície Košice (MsP) spozorovaný neznámy muž, ktorý na ul. Zbrojničnej 8 v Košiciach vykonal malú potrebu na sochu Sándora Máraia.
> http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=9161


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

*Rokovania s víťazom súťaže na košický amfiteáter stopli*

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5773042/rokovania-s-vitazom-sutaze-na-kosicky-amfiteater-stopli.html

Co tvrdi Lazar?


> Balík určený na rekonštrukciu amfiteátra je výrazne menší, ako by stála výstavba víťazného návrhu z architektonickej súťaže. Odvážny projekt sa navyše ani nezmestí na pozemok mesta.


A co autor vitazneho navrhu?


> Víťazi vyhlasujú, že hranice pozemkov, ktoré boli určené v súťaži, neprekročili. Budova sa môže postaviť aj s minimálnymi požiadavkami aj za osem miliónov eur. Ich návrh rátal s maximálnym komfortom.


Myslim ze autor to vie asi lepsie ako Lazar.... by ma zaujimalo ako na to smeraci prisli. Som zvedavy ako dopadne ta kontrola Uradu pre verejne obstaravanie...

HLAVNE NECH UZ ZACNU S NIECIM :bash:


----------



## veteran

Som zvedavý, kto toto:










postaví za 8 miliónov. Len nejaký chariťák. Keď vedeli, že nemajú toľko peňazí, prečo nevypísali súťaž inak? Čize pripravených je 8 miliónov a víťazný návrh zrazu stojí 14,5 mil.? Trošku divné.

A toto hovorí za všetko:


> Bývalý splnomocnenec mesta pre investičné projekty EHMK Rudolf Bauer (KDS) koncom decembra povedal, že ak náklady na realizáciu víťazného návrhu budú privysoké, mesto bude rokovať s autorom druhého návrhu, prípadne aj s ďalšími v poradí. „Porota určila poradie s tým odporúčaním, že každý súťažiaci musí dokladovať finančnú náročnosť celej investície."


A toto je fakt veľmi trefne napísaný komentár:


> Poznámka
> 
> Hrá sa o čas a imidž Košíc
> 
> Je koniec februára 2011.
> 
> Do začiatku veľkej európskej parády pod heslom EHMK nám zostáva 22 mesiacov.
> 
> Kto verí, že Košice stihnú zrealizovať všetky plánované investičné akcie, si zaslúži bumažku enormnej dôvery. Skôr však titul šťastný blázon.
> 
> A pritom (by) to nemuselo byť až také náročné. Keby sa do všetkých súťaží, ktorým sa mesto i súťažiaci venovali celé mesiace, dali jasné podmienky.
> 
> Čísla nepustia – ak má mesto na premenu schátraného amfiku balík ôsmich miliónov eur, je úplne scestné, aby architekti navrhli a núkali projekty za dvojnásobok.
> 
> Čas a prachy sú teraz dva faktory, ktoré rozhodnú o tom, ako dopadne veľkolepá reklama na Európsku úniu.
> 
> Za 22 mesiacov sa dajú urobiť zázraky, ak je dostatok peňazí. Dôkazom je niekoľko stavieb v meste, ktoré vyrástli expresnou rýchlosť.
> 
> EHMK má 21 investičných projektov s rozpočtom dokopy 60 miliónov eur.
> 
> Hlasy, ktoré avizujú, že niektoré sa budú realizovať na úkor iných, netreba podceňovať. Najvyšší čas chytiť sa zdravého rozumu a namiesto megalomanstva sa sústrediť na pár projektov, ktoré by sa podarilo do roku 2013 dokončiť.
> 
> Inak Košice doplatia na to, že projekt EHMK je šitý na podstatne bohatšie mestá. Naviac iné mestá kultúry majú náskok vo vybudovanej kultúrnej infraštruktúre tak ako francúzske Marseille, naša dvojička projektu.
> 
> Niekto už trefne poznamenal, že jediné, čo si z mesta kultúry zapamätáme, bude tanec s bagrom. Pekné, ale trochu málo za viac ako 100 milión eur, nie?
> 
> Katastrofický scenár neprajníkov tvrdiacich, že inak ako totálnou pohromou to u nás dopadnúť nemôže, sa pomaly napĺňa. Poteším sa, ak sa mýlia.


----------



## hraby

len takou dekou sa prikryvat mozes, aku mas.. toto nikto nezasponzoruje.. podla mna sa ziadna reko amfiku neuskutocni, resp. len mozno vymena tie stare plastove sedaky a vymaluju tu budovu.. kto zacaluje taku reko o akej sa tu pise?


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> len takou dekou sa prikryvat mozes, aku mas.. toto nikto nezasponzoruje.. podla mna sa ziadna reko amfiku neuskutocni, resp. len mozno vymena tie stare plastove sedaky a vymaluju tu budovu.. kto zacaluje taku reko o akej sa tu pise?


Mňa zaráža jedna vec. Ako je možné, že sa vyhlási súťaž, vzýdu z nej víťazi a potom pánbožkár Bauer zahlási, že hups víťazný projekt je moc drahý, tak možno budeme rokovať s nižšie umiestnenými. Tak načo bola súťaž?! A ako boli vypísané podmienky tej súťaže? To vtedy nevedeli, že to môže byť maximálne 8 miliónov €?

Len aby sa to celé divadlo EHMK neskončilo a deaflympiáda 2011.


----------



## R1S0

pozor...pred sutazou sa spominal budget 5 milionov eur.
*pokial to bolo v podmienkach,*nechapem,preco vyhral navrh,ktory nesplnal podmienky... pokial to nebolo v podmienkach,dalsia zbytocna a trapna sutaz...

kazdopadne smeruje to k tomu,co tu niekto pisal...dalsi kseft pre kobana...




> Katastrofický scenár neprajníkov tvrdiacich, že inak ako totálnou pohromou to u nás dopadnúť nemôže, sa pomaly napĺňa. Poteším sa, ak sa mýlia.


*nie neprajnikov,ale REALISTOV !!!*


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> Len aby sa to celé divadlo EHMK neskončilo a deaflympiáda 2011.


toto sa kludne moze stat.. zatial sa teda veci okolo EHMK velmi nehybu.. jedine hybu papulami politici a zastupitelia mesta, ale zatial jedinym viditelnym vysledkom je spristupnenie kasarni na rastislavke, ktore stal mesto paru €€€ (vo vyske mozno 2-3 vyplat pana primatora), tod vsjo..



R1S0 said:


> pred sutazou sa spominal budget 5 milionov eur.
> *pokial to bolo v podmienkach,*nechapem,preco vyhral navrh,ktory nesplnal podmienky... pokial to nebolo v podmienkach,dalsia zbytocna a trapna sutaz...


proste system ala kosice.. to nema zmysel ani komentovat.. furt sa daco zacne, ale viditelne vysledky su = 0.. ak by takto plnilo plany cele mestske osadenstvo v sukromnej firme (nie vlastnej), bola by tato neschopna banda na dlazbe.. tito ludia ani len netusia co je to terminovy kalendar a hlavne dodrziavat ho a niest zodpovednost.. vedia preco sa nasomrili do statneho sektoru.. uke:hno:


----------



## eMareq

Včera bola debata v Tabačke s názvom *Ako ďalej Košice*

Pozvaní boli Knapík, Vargovčák a Raši. Časť debaty bola aj o EHMK. Raši hovoril aj o projekte Amfiteátra a to v tom zmysle, že je obtiažne realizovateľný (z jeho rečí sa však dalo vytušiť, že padne). Nakoľko rozpočet víťazného projektu bol mnohonásobne prekročený (spomínal sa sumu 25 až 30 mil. €). A teda 8 mil. € nebude stačiť. 

Vyjadril sa hovorca USS J. Bača, ktorý vravel, že pri vyššom rozpočte samozrejme všetky pôvodnej výpočty návratnosti padajú a teda je otázne, kto by to sponzoroval. Povedzme si rovno, že mesto a uživenie (ak by sa aj hypoteticky zrekonštruoval) Amfiteátra nemá a naviac sú tam nevysporiadané pozemky.

Z celej tej debaty mňa osobne presvedčil Raši.


----------



## R1S0

za 25-30 mil mame:
a-novu multifunkcnu halu,alebo
b-PORIADNE opravenu hlavnu stanicu(a nie tu frasku,co sa chysta),alebo
c-vysporiadane a pripravene vsetky lokality v meste pre dalsi rozvoj,alebo
d-atd

a nie zakryty svah so sedackami...


----------



## Filips111

vkuse len reci a reci...zatial sa ziaden projekt realne viditelne nepohol....:bash:


----------



## metropoly_sk

cim viac sa blizi rok 2013 zacinam mat pochybnosti ze to bdue cele urobene len provizorne ...


----------



## caicoo

ziadne strachy, Radicova posle muku a s nou sa nieco postavi


----------



## Kvietok

caicoo said:


> ziadne strachy, Radicova posle muku a s nou sa nieco postavi


----------



## misko

R1S0 said:


> za 25-30 mil mame:
> a-novu multifunkcnu halu,alebo
> b-PORIADNE opravenu hlavnu stanicu(a nie tu frasku,co sa chysta),alebo
> c-vysporiadane a pripravene vsetky lokality v meste pre dalsi rozvoj,alebo


a - multifunkcna-kongresova hala by bol vysledok rekonstrukcie, takze neviem celkom, ako to myslis. pozri si este raz vitazny navrh, tam s povodneho amfiteatra nezostalo (skoro) nic a vysledok je to co pises, tak tomuto bodu nerozumiem.

b - mesto ma investovat svoje peniaze do majetku ZSR? ktory nema vobec pod kontrolou, kde nemoze absolutne ovplyvnit dalsi vyvoj. nehovoriac o tom, ze tam uz bezi projekt (ktory je sice zufaly, ale proste bezi).

c- no to si trafil klinec po hlavicke, ale nemyslim ze toto je najvacsi problem mesta.

naviac mesto tych 8 mega z vacsej casti urcite mienilo preinvestovat vramic ehmk, takze presun tych prostriedkov na vysporiadanie pozemkov je nemozny.

aby som to zhrnul, kym treba najprv rozmyslat. ja nijak neobhajujem prestavbu amfiteatra, uz vobec nie za 25mega a absolutne nie z mestskych penazi. tam je jednoznacne treba navrtat do toho sukromnika... ale argumenty a nie bludy.


----------



## eMareq

Zvukový záznam debaty zo spomínanej Tabačky aj o Amfiteátri (časť 2.): http://soundcloud.com/user8368130/tabacka-talk-22-2-p2

http://soundcloud.com/user8368130/tabacka-talk-22-2-p1 (časť 1. - všeobecná)

Ospravedlňte prosím zníženú kvalitu zvuku.


----------



## isidor

Na investície EHMK meškajú peniaze z Bruselu
Zo Starej krytej plavárne má byť moderný vodný svet


----------



## Reaktor

isidor said:


> Na investície EHMK meškajú peniaze z Bruselu
> Zo Starej krytej plavárne má byť moderný vodný svet


uz si ma predpehol s tym linkom. Som sice velky podporovatel EHMK 2013, ale zacinam mat vazne obavi ze to bude nakoniec fijasko. Kosice, a slovensko proste asi nedokaze zorganizovat velky projekt akciu..

Citujem knapika: Jeho predchodca Knapík má na amfiteáter opačný názor. „ Treba ísť do veľkého projektu, je to výzva. Môže to byť do budúcnosti veľký ťahák, treba nájsť model a treba vážne rokovať o spolupráci a partnerstve."

Tak toto je nehoraznost najhrubsieho zrna, ze prave najslabsi cajovy odvar cajovych odvarov na svete a nerozhodny bojko Knapik toto "drisne"... A co si robil posledne 4 roky?


----------



## veteran

Reaktor said:


> Tak toto je nehoraznost najhrubsieho zrna, ze prave najslabsi cajovy odvar cajovych odvarov na svete a nerozhodny bojko Knapik toto "drisne"... A co si robil posledne 4 roky?


Vieš, zvykne sa hovorievať: Po vojne je každý generál...


----------



## Kvietok

*Achitekt I. Eristavi vysvetľuje premenu vojenského areálu na kultúrne a kreatívne centrum*



> Počnúc súťažným návrhom a aj v ďalších fázach sme sa v areáli správali konceptuálne a architektonicky veľmi civilne. Nie sú tam žiadne teatrálne gestá. Ide o funkčné vyriešenie troch rekonštruovaných objektov, ich doplnenie sériou drobných pavilónovitých stavieb a vyriešenie infraštruktúry. To, čím tento projekt môže byť zaujímavý z hľadiska európskeho mesta kultúry, nie je nejaká gestická či ikonická architektúra. Zaujíma nás skôr práca s verejným priestorom. Aj preto navrhujeme vytvorenie kompletne nového námestia.


etrend

Je mi luto ze mesto/stat premarnilo obrovsku sancu ziskat dalsi architektonicky landmark...Dufam teda ze sa podari aspon tento ciastkoy projekt...


----------



## Rudebox74

ani som nedocital ten clanok dokonca, lebo by som daco rozbil, a Knapik ma jedno stastie ze momentalne nebol pri mne ....


----------



## R1S0

Reaktor said:


> uz si ma predpehol s tym linkom. Som sice velky podporovatel EHMK 2013, *ale zacinam mat vazne obavi* ze to bude nakoniec fijasko. Kosice, a slovensko proste asi nedokaze zorganizovat velky projekt akciu..


az teraz?hno:
mne sa uz ani nechce vyjadrovat k tomuto statu a spolocnosti.... :wallbash:


----------



## eMareq

Kvietok said:


> etrend
> 
> Je mi luto ze mesto/stat premarnilo obrovsku sancu ziskat dalsi architektonicky landmark...Dufam teda ze sa podari aspon tento ciastkoy projekt...





> Prestavba kasární kapitána Jaroša na kultúrne centrum nie je prvý vojenský priestor, ktorému ste sa v Košiciach venovali. Už v roku 2005 ste navrhli revitalizáciu kasární na Bačíkovej ulici. O čo v tomto projekte išlo a ako dopadla realizácia?
> 
> Bola to verejná urbanistická súťaž, ktorej sme sa zúčastnili. Išlo tiež o bývalé kasárne, nachádzajúce sa v severnej časti centra mesta. *Investorom bol Košický samosprávany kraj*, ktorý mal predstavu komplexu s kongresovými priestormi. V našom návrhu išlo o využitie lokality na priestory pre obchody, služby a tiež kancelárske priestory a ubytovacie kapacity. *Na naše prekvapenie sme súťaž vyhrali a začali sme jednať s krajskou administratívou. Celé to však prebiehalo v čase po voľbách a nová garnitúra o projekt nemala záujem. Preto prestavba vyšumela do stratena a pokiaľ viem, tie kasárne tam stoja nedotknuté doteraz*.


Prvým županom KSK (2001 - 2005) bol Bauer, ten sa po ďalších voľbách musel porúčať a vystriedal ho Trebuľa. Ktovie prečo Trebuľa nepokračoval v rokovaniach so Zero Zero. Niečo vytušil (priateľské vzťahy Bauera so Zero Zero)? Avšak ten istý Bauer sa stal "splnomocnencom" pre EHMK a znova tu máme Zero Zero a znova ako víťaza na rekonštrukciu kasární, tentoraz kulturparku. Žeby náhoda? Alebo zinscenované víťazstvo v prospech Zero Zero (ako kompenzácia za vyšumenú súťaž z roka 2005)?


----------



## misko

1.) ono to bolo naopak. zerozero najprv vyhrali a potom sa stal bauer splnomocnencom.
2.) bauer nebol v porote.
Porotca č. 1 - Ing František Knapík
Porotca č. 2 - JUDr. Jaroslav Hlinka
Porotca č. 3 - Mgr. art. Zora Jaurová
Porotca č. 4 - Ing. arch. Martin Drahovský
Porotca č. 5 - Ing. arch. Radovan Mokriš
Porotca č. 6 - Ing. arch. Ján Šépka
Porotca č. 7 - Ing. arch. Vedran Mimica
Porotca č.8 - Prof.Ing.arch.Bohumil Kováč PhD
Porotca č.9 - Ing.arch. Viktor Malinovský

neviem si predstavit, aky by bauer mohol mat vplyv na sepku (cesky architekt a pedagog) alebo mimicu (slovisnky architekt momentalne posobi vo funkcii riaditela holandskeho centra pre architekturu - prestizna pozicia) a dalsich.

myslim, ze zerozero mali jednoznacne najkvalitnejsi navrh a preto vyhrali.
preco vyhrali tu sutaz od ksk je otazka - ale tiez to bol imho kvalitny navrh.
podla mna tu tentokrat hladas "podozrivych" trochu nasilu.


----------



## bernardo1

eMareq said:


> Zvukový záznam debaty zo spomínanej Tabačky aj o Amfiteátri (časť 2.): http://soundcloud.com/user8368130/tabacka-talk-22-2-p2
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/user8368130/tabacka-talk-22-2-p1 (časť 1. - všeobecná)
> 
> Ospravedlňte prosím zníženú kvalitu zvuku.


Ďakujeme, super to je, a o MHD a KORID sa tam nezmienilo?


----------



## eMareq

misko said:


> 1.) ono to bolo naopak. zerozero najprv vyhrali a potom sa stal bauer splnomocnencom.
> 2.) bauer nebol v porote.
> Porotca č. 1 - Ing František Knapík
> Porotca č. 2 - JUDr. Jaroslav Hlinka
> Porotca č. 3 - Mgr. art. Zora Jaurová
> Porotca č. 4 - Ing. arch. Martin Drahovský
> Porotca č. 5 - Ing. arch. Radovan Mokriš
> Porotca č. 6 - Ing. arch. Ján Šépka
> Porotca č. 7 - Ing. arch. Vedran Mimica
> Porotca č.8 - Prof.Ing.arch.Bohumil Kováč PhD
> Porotca č.9 - Ing.arch. Viktor Malinovský
> 
> neviem si predstavit, aky by bauer mohol mat vplyv na sepku (cesky architekt a pedagog) alebo mimicu (slovisnky architekt momentalne posobi vo funkcii riaditela holandskeho centra pre architekturu - prestizna pozicia) a dalsich.
> 
> myslim, ze zerozero mali jednoznacne najkvalitnejsi navrh a preto vyhrali.
> preco vyhrali tu sutaz od ksk je otazka - ale tiez to bol imho kvalitny navrh.
> podla mna tu tentokrat hladas "podozrivych" trochu nasilu.


Nebolo mojim zmyslom hľadať podozrivých, len klásť otázky (prečo 00 vtedy za Bauera a prečo teraz 00 za Bauera). Možno to je naozaj zhoda náhod.


----------



## didinko

bernardo1 said:


> Ďakujeme, super to je, a o MHD a KORID sa tam nezmienilo?


KORID sa spomína až pred voľbami. A tie sú ešte ďaleko.:bash:


----------



## R1S0

hlavne by uz "EHMK 2013 Kosice" mohli nieco urobit s verejnymi toaletami.

ze ktorymi...? no presne to... clovek sa v celom meste nema ani kde (napisem to slusne) vymocit....


----------



## Rudebox74

R1S0 said:


> clovek sa v celom meste nema ani kde (napisem to slusne) vymocit....


a ked aj mas tak ti smaria taku cenu ze radsej vydrzis, a ked nie tak samozrejme plati stare zname - kulturu naroda spoznas podla zachoda 

btw - funguju v centre vobac nejake WCka? lebo vidim ich na mnohych miestach, ale pri nich ani zivej duse. Blizia sa majstrovstva - uz ked s tym teraz nic nespravia tak na EHMK sa na to vykaslu uplne. Uvidime, mam dojem ze na to nikto ani nemysli, sak ked ti treba, barov mas milion


----------



## motooo

tak ja povacsinou zajdem do aidy pri imatrikule..je tam aj bocny vchod priamo k WC, takze som predpokladal, ze maju s mestom nejaku dohodu..kedze 17 centov je este pomerne nizka suma za pouzitie WC..a navyse su v pomerne dobrom stave a udrziavane


----------



## veteran

Rudebox74 said:


> a ked aj mas tak ti smaria taku cenu ze radsej vydrzis, a ked nie tak samozrejme plati stare zname - kulturu naroda spoznas podla zachoda


Ešteže moja babka býva na okraji centra, takže ma verejne budáre zaujímať nemusia 

Ale jedni sú pri vstupe do archeologického múzea. Či fungujú, neviem, nevyužívam tieto služby z dôvodov vyššie popísaných.


----------



## R1S0

Rudebox74 said:


> btw - funguju v centre vobac nejake WCka? lebo vidim ich na mnohych miestach, ale pri nich ani zivej duse.


a kde konkretne? :shocked:

ja viem len o tych co su vpredu na hlavnej v tom podzemy....


----------



## misko

predtym sme chodili kurit k veckam pri baste na zbrojnicnej a tie fungovali, ale uz to je nejaky rok. potom su na druhej strane tie spomenute pri archeologickom muzeu.


----------



## R1S0

jasneee,na zbrojnicnej.

cize na hlavnej mame 2x verejne wc. na 250 000 mesto nadhera.


----------



## Reaktor

Verejne vecka su v KE asi zlikvidovane. posledne WC ktore si pamatam boli pri Slovane ako stal velky zlty autobus. a stale tam bolo napisane ze obsadene.

Veteran.... kde ti byva babka? :lol:


----------



## eMareq

*Čo bude s EHMK radní nehovoria*



> Pre mesto kultúry ešte stále meškajú peniaze z Bruselu. Radní nehovoria, či a kedy požiadajú vládu o pomoc, ani o tom, kedy rozhodnú, ktoré projekty zrealizujú a ktoré škrtnú.





> Investičné projekty mesta kultúry naďalej čakajú na uvoľnenie už schválených peňazí z Európskej únie. Tá je hlavným zdrojom financovania mesta kultúry, do roku 2013 má prísť cez štrukturálne fondy na 21 investičných zámerov až 70 miliónov eur (2,135 miliardy Sk).


----------



## veteran

Reaktor said:


> Veteran.... kde ti byva babka? :lol:


Kuzmányho sídl., hneď pri Kuzmányho ulici, pár krokov od OC Lipa.

BTW: ďalšie kvázi verejné WC sú v Dargove. Odkazuje na ne aj šípka na rohu Štúrovej a Južnej triedy pri lekárni (tzv. Kuhlmannov dom)


----------



## mike.i

^^ ešte kvázi verejné sú aj v OD Tesco. 
Niekedy boli aj pred domom techniky verejné wc, ale tie už asi nefungujú.


----------



## kirhof

2 WC je skutocne spravny pocet. Vid starsi clanok k teme.
Za WC na autobusovej stanici sa dnes plati 40 centov.


----------



## Rudebox74

eMareq said:


> *Čo bude s EHMK radní nehovoria*


sak maaame casu a casu hno:hno: mozno si myslia ze to je EHMK 2023


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

ono netreba vsetko zase hadzat na vedenie mesta aj ked maju na aktualnom stave najvacsii podiel. EHMK je projekt daleko presahujuci hranice a kompetencie magistratu... Vela zalezalo aj na tom ako sa k tomu postavil stat (vieme ze vela fin. prostriedkov ide zo st. rozpoctu) no a za 4 roky Ficovej vlady som od Madarica o EHMK nepocul absolutne nic. A nakoniec je tu este Brusel (najvacsia cast financii pride z EU) a posledne info je take ze peniaze sa zasekli aj tam...


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> ono netreba vsetko zase hadzat na vedenie mesta aj ked maju na aktualnom stave najvacsii podiel. EHMK je projekt daleko presahujuci hranice a kompetencie magistratu... Vela zalezalo aj na tom ako sa k tomu postavil stat (vieme ze vela fin. prostriedkov ide zo st. rozpoctu) no a za 4 roky Ficovej vlady som od Madarica o EHMK nepocul absolutne nic. A nakoniec je tu este Brusel (najvacsia cast financii pride z EU) a posledne info je take ze peniaze sa zasekli aj tam...


Lóve sa zasekli jedine v KE. Štát ani Brusel nemôže dať peniaze za pekné reči topmenežérov a skice architektov. Peniaze môžu dať len na reálne, dohodnuté a schválené projekty, nikdy nie na fantasmagórie. 

EHMK sa nejak zbúcha, na poslednú chvíľu, zas nejaká Potemkinova dedina ako MS. Stále si myslím, že EHMK je pre mesto príťaž (+ šanca na dohadzovanie kšeftov známym). Toto mesto má aj vážnejšie problémy, než kultúru ako takú. To je akoby sme stavali strechu domu a ešte by sme nemali jeho základy...

_EDIT: poprosím o presun posledných troch príspevkov do príslušného threadu_


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

> „Regionálny operačný program, ktorého súčasťou sú aj granty EHMK je v súčasnosti na úrovni schvaľovania v Bruseli. Fondy sú totiž naviazané na súhlas Bruselu a sú v spoločnom balíku s prostriedkami na marginalizované komunity," vysvetľuje Raši. A práve kvôli nim prebieha revízia operačného programu. „Brusel nám chce dať peniaze, ale sú naviazané na schválenie celej revízie. Toto je problém, ktorý sa týka mesta, no ktorý nevieme reálne ovplyvniť."
> 
> Meškanie peňazí na mesto kultúry sa neobjavilo prvýkrát, počas Ficovej vlády meškalo uvoľnenie dotácií niekoľko mesiacov.


aby sme si rozumeli


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> aby sme si rozumeli


Peniaze z Bruselu tu už mali dávno byť. Od udelenia titulu prešli tri roky. Nemali sme zaspať na vavrínoch a fantazírovať o budúcich projektoch, ktoré sú nezaplatiteľné a nereálne. Je ľahké hodiť vinu na Brusel.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Teraz neviem ci mna obvinujes ze hadzem celu vinu na Brusel alebo mesto...ak mna tak:



> ono netreba vsetko zase hadzat na vedenie mesta AJ KED MAJU NA AKTUALNOM STAVE NAJVACSI PODIEL...


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Teraz neviem ci mna obvinujes ze hadzem celu vinu na Brusel alebo mesto...ak mna tak:


Ja ťa z ničoho neobviňujem. Len si myslím, že Brusel s meškaním peňazí nemá nič a teda mesto má na tom 100% podiel.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Akoze Brusel nema s meskanim nic ked robi reviziu operacneho programu, do ktoreho spada aj projekt EHMK?


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Akoze Brusel nema s meskanim nic ked robi reviziu operacneho programu, do ktoreho spada aj projekt EHMK?


Keby sa tri roky netliachalo, už sme mohli peniaze dávno mať a revízia by sa nás možno ani netýkala - ak, tak minimálne, lebo by sme mali už väčšinu peňazí vyčerpaných. Po kríze sa musia financie konsolidovať a plány revidovať aj v Bruseli.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> Keby sa tri roky netliachalo, už sme mohli peniaze dávno mať a revízia by sa nás možno ani netýkala - ak, tak minimálne, lebo by sme mali už väčšinu peňazí vyčerpaných. Po kríze sa musia financie konsolidovať a plány revidovať aj v Bruseli.


Ale ved to nespochybnujem, to je svata pravda... Ale kam sa az da zajst takouto filozofiou? Ze keby to a keby hento? No keby sme tu nemali 40 rokov komancov tak dnes sme na urovni Rakuska, keby tu nebol meciarizmus tak sme aspon na urovni Ceska atd atd...

Proste ano nebol ten projekt realizovany od zaciatku tak ako by mohol a mal byt. Preto som napisal ze mesto ma najvacsi podiel na aktualnom stave. Ale na druhej strane nemozme ovplyvnit to ze TERAZ sa zas pomaly rozhyba Brusel. Preto podla mna nemoze byt podiel viny mesta 100% ( mozno 90? ) Len som sa snazil o objektivitu nic viac nic menej.


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Ale ved to nespochybnujem, to je svata pravda... Ale kam sa az da zajst takouto filozofiou? Ze keby to a keby hento? No keby sme tu nemali 40 rokov komancov tak dnes sme na urovni Rakuska, keby tu nebol meciarizmus tak sme aspon na urovni Ceska atd atd...
> 
> Proste ano nebol ten projekt realizovany od zaciatku tak ako by mohol a mal byt. Preto som napisal ze mesto ma najvacsi podiel na aktualnom stave. Ale na druhej strane nemozme ovplyvnit to ze TERAZ sa zas pomaly rozhyba Brusel. Preto podla mna nemoze byt podiel viny mesta 100% ( mozno 90? ) Len som sa snazil o objektivitu nic viac nic menej.


Ja viem, že kríza a nejaké revízie sa nedali v roku 2007 predpokladať. Lenže ničnerobenie vedenia mesta za posledné obdobie je donebavolajúce a totálne zatieňuje bežnú bruselskú byrokraciu.

Pred troma rokmi, keď sme ten titul dostali už mali byť na stole reálne projekty. Brusel by dal financie (možno by sa tiež čakalo pár mesiacov) a už sme mohli mať amfiteáter v rekonštrukcii, starú plaváreň i kasárne pod lešením atď. Lenže čakať polroka na Brusel v roku 2008 a v roku 2011, keď je deadline 2013, je trošku rozdiel.


----------



## CI3r1cK

Dnes som sa chvíľu hral s tým informačným panelom pre turistov, ktorý stojí pri divadle a moje pocity sú zlé. Na výber sú len 3 jazyky, Slovensky, Maďarský a Anglický, je síce dobré, že je to všetko jednoduché na používanie, ale nieje to nič, čo neponúka jednoduchá turistická brožúra. 
Vlastne jediné čo sa s tým dá robiť, je zistenie tých najzakladnejších informácií o tých najznámejších pamiatkách na hlavnej, dokonca tam nieje ani žiadna podrobnejšia mapka, ale to najhoršie, nieje tam zobrazená Steel Arena a ani nič o nej, čo je trošku fail, keďže je to hlavne kôli MS. Je tam len mapka hlavnej a okolitých uličiek...

...podľa mňa je to absolútna zbytočnosť za veľké peniaze...


----------



## Smithsonnian

Pokial viem spravne tak panel sa este bude doplnat.


----------



## veteran

Tak snáď to podopĺňajú...

Inak, podobné čudo je aj pred Vedeckou knižnicou, lenže je dokonale zamaskované.










Je to prerobená informačná tabuľa viac vpravo. Zdiaľky sa to ani nedá rozpoznať, že je tam infopanel.

Ale inak to bliaka po slovensky, anglicky a myslím, že aj nemčinu som započul. Je tam mapka historického centra a pri výbere nejakej pamiatky sa pri nej na mape rozsvieti svetielko. Plus je tam displej, samozrejme.


----------



## Rudebox74

tu su aktualne a hlavne presnejsie sckeskove fotky , celkom sa mi to paci , snad to aj nejaky ten piatok vydrzi (aj ked v KE bude uspech ked to vobac vydrzi do piatku)


----------



## veteran

^^ ono to tam už nejaký piatok je  Mám pocit, že tomu už je viac než 3 týždne, čo to tam dali. Neskúšal som to zatiaľ, no "zvonka" to vyzerá schopne, ale je to veľmi zamaskované. Malo by to trubic a švicic.


----------



## Rudebox74

btw - co je to na tej poslednej fotke dole? pod monitorom? lebo vyzera to hrozne


----------



## veteran

^^ asi gombíky na ovládanie. Alebo možno aj reproduktor je tam niekde zabudovaný.


----------



## Rudebox74

pokial dobre pozeram, tak reproduktory by mali byt to pod tym tie 2 sive srandy. Tiez som myslel ze ovladanie (aj ked ma napadlo ci to nieje dako dotykove - co mozno aj je - neviem), no ozaj to vyzera hrozne


----------



## veteran

Neviem, neskúšal som. Len som to počul bľačať, keď som šiel okolo.


----------



## R1S0

opat precizne prevedenie,vyzera to "uzasne" :nuts:


----------



## rbQ

Tie gombíky sú ovládanie. Smerové šípky, spätné tlačidlo a enter.


----------



## zepp

*SPOTs*

*http://www.spots.sk/fotogaleria/*

Uprimne som rad, ze v existuje nieco take ako "SPOTs" (vymeniky).


----------



## eMareq

*Krajcer potvrdil 60 miliónov eur pre projekt Košice EHMK 2013*



> Minister kultúry Daniel Krajcer potvrdil, že pre projekt Košice - Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013 je pripravených 60 miliónov eur. Podľa neho sa projekt môže naplno rozbehnúť.
> 
> KOŠICE. Nič nebráni tomu, aby sa projekt Košice Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK) 2013 mohol rozbehnúť naplno.
> 
> Pred novinármi to dnes prehlásil minister kultúry (MK) SR Daniel Krajcer. "Došlo k zabezpečeniu 60 miliónov eur pre tento projekt, zriadila sa prioritná os v rámci Regionálneho operačného programu (ROP) a vláda schválila zriadenie sprostredkovateľského orgánu na MK," spresnil Krajcer.





> "Naplno sa môžu rozbehnúť všetky prípravné a projektové práce. S primátorom mesta Richardom Rašim, aj predsedom Košického samosprávneho kraja Zdenkom Trebuľom sme sa dohodli, *že projekt EHMK nebude o politike*, ale o pozitívnom výsledku," dodal šéf rezortu kultúry.


Chcel by som zdieľať Krajcerov optimizmus.



> Čo sa bude robiť
> 
> V rámci týchto investičných akcií sa má zrekonštruovať areál objektu Kasárne/Kulturpark, dokončiť projekt SPOTs kultúrnospoločenských centier vo výmenníkových staniciach na sídliskách.
> 
> Mala by tiež vyrásť multifunkčná hala v priestoroch súčasného Amfiteátra, rekonštruovať a revitalizovať sa bude aj Mestský park, či Košický hrad, alebo aj Ulička remesiel v centre mesta.
> 
> Na mieste starej krytej plavárne vyrastie Art Water Hall, rekonštruovať sa bude aj Dóm sv. Alžbety a kaštieľ v Krásnej nad Hornádom.


----------



## Rudebox74

sa má, mala by , sa bude  neuvidim - neuverim


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

okej to su peniaze z eu a z rozpoctu...este ma neake projekty nastarosti KSK (peniaze z ich rozpoctu), preco oni este s nicim nezacali???


----------



## eMareq

*Krajcer o EHMK: Hrozil neúspech*


----------



## staso

mne to neprekaza, ja tychto komunistov bijucich sa do hrude, ze chcu pomoct obycajnym ludom, no skutocnost je, ze ich chcu okradnut nemozem ani citit..boli ukazali a mam dost..preto vela ludi este definitivne nezanevrelo na slovensko..komu vyhovuje tento stav, ze neschopny hlupaci sa ohanaju laviciarskymi ideologiami? Nic mi nepride konstruktivne od nich, takze ked sa do nich niekto navaza, tak to zdaleko kvitujem. Mam taku predstavu, ze mladi ich nemozu ani citit, co tu na fore celkovo neplati..Istoze keby ostala stara vlada, niet moc preco rozmyslat sa vratit domov ..takze busit a busit lol


----------



## Cudzinec

staso said:


> Mam taku predstavu, ze mladi ich nemozu ani citit, co tu na fore celkovo neplati..


Staso, podla coho tak usudzujes? Ze nas tu par suhlasilo, s trestnym oznamenim ohladom vyberoveho konania resp. vitaznej odmeny za rekonstrukciu amifiteatra? Konecne prva lastovicka...len uvidime ako to dopadne.

Politicky nazor je jedna vec a budme radi, ze ho svojvolne mozeme vyjadrovat... na druhu stranu je smutne, ze sa na Slovensku nerobi politika, ale politikarcenie. 

A samozrejme absolutne suhlasim s tvojim nazorom busit, busit, busit /i ked mam na "nezavislost" novinarov vlastny nazor/ :cheers: ale to uz je OT


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Architekti odmietaju Lazarove reci o diletantstve.html

člen predstavenstva Slovenskej komory architektov (SKA) Bohumil Kováč:



> "Zákon priamo predpokladá situáciu, že ak vyhlasovateľ súťaže v rokovaní nedosiahne s autorom návrhu na 1. mieste dohodu, osloví v poradí ďalšieho účastníka súťaže. Takto sa víťazný návrh dostane len do učebníc dejín architektúry a mesto zrealizuje iný, cenovo prijateľnejší návrh. Takýto postup vôbec nemožno označiť ako zlyhanie poroty alebo dokonca vyhlasovateľa. Najlepší príklad máme v Bratislave - stavbou storočia sa stal Nový most, ktorého návrh však nevyhral súťaž, bol štvrtý. Jeho realizácia však bola uprednostnená z ekonomických hľadísk."


To tvrdil aj Bauer, takze smeraci zase len kecali a vyuzivali nevedomost vacsiny obyvatelov? Ked je to bezna prax pri sutaziach to trestne oznamenie mi pride teraz ponekud smiesne... Preco sa teda nerokovalo/nerokuje s dalsimi v poradi??


----------



## Kvietok

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Preco sa teda nerokovalo/nerokuje s dalsimi v poradi??


Pretože by to nebolo v súlade s rétorikou SMERU. Hlavným dôvodom tohto humbuku nieje riešenie situácie okolo amfiku, ale humbuk samotný...


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Architekti odmietaju Lazarove reci o diletantstve.html
> 
> To tvrdil aj Bauer, takze smeraci zase len kecali a vyuzivali nevedomost vacsiny obyvatelov? Ked je to bezna prax pri sutaziach to trestne oznamenie mi pride teraz ponekud smiesne... Preco sa teda nerokovalo/nerokuje s dalsimi v poradi??


Tak potom sa mi natíska niekoľko otázok: Máme sa až tak dobre, že vyhlásime súťaž, rozdáme odmeny víťazom a skonštatujeme, že to síce bolo pekné, ale na realizáciu nemáme peniaze? Je bežná prax, že urobíme súťaž, z ktorej vzíde víťazný návrh za 30 miliónov, na ktorý samozrejme nemáme? Načo nám je taká súťaž? V koho prospech bola? Aby sa architekti ukázali, že aha, vieme naprojektovať aj megalománske veci?

Celý tento kultúrny "projekt" stojí za jedno veľké... Vrážame peniaze do výmenníkov (!) - čoby budúcich centier kultúry, hoci sme sa pred niekoľkými rokmi zbavili skutočných okrskových kultúrnych stredísk (napr. na Terase), ktoré boli budované spoločne so sídliskom. Alebo ešte lepšie, v mene kultúry potopíme kino, odpojíme ho od elektriny a necháme ho načisto splesnivieť. Však čo, postavíme nové, peňazí z EÚ máme habadej - na novom sa asi lepšie "zarába" (do vlastných vrecák). Kultúra po košicky (alebo po slovensky?).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

> Máme sa až tak dobre, že vyhlásime súťaž, rozdáme odmeny víťazom a skonštatujeme, že to síce bolo pekné, ale na realizáciu nemáme peniaze? Je bežná prax, že urobíme súťaž, z ktorej vzíde víťazný návrh za 30 miliónov, na ktorý samozrejme nemáme? Načo nám je taká súťaž?


Ved to mas v tom clanku vsetko napisane. Akoze naco nam ta sutaz bola?? Sutaz dopadla nad ocakavania dobre, ved sa prihlasilo myslim cez 20 projektov (z ktorych vela naozaj vydarenych), urcite je medzi nimi taky, ktory sa zmesti do 8 mil. euro (pozri si napr. 2. cenu) a bol by pre mesto prinosom... len trebalo rokovat s dalsimi uchadzacmi a neplakat a nezavadzat aka bola ta sutaz zbytocna


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Akoze naco nam ta sutaz bola?? Sutaz dopadla nad ocakavania dobre, ved sa prihlasilo myslim cez 20 projektov (z ktorych vela naozaj vydarenych), urcite je medzi nimi taky, ktory sa zmesti do 8 mil. euro a bol by pre mesto prinosom... len trebalo rokovat s dalsimi uchadzacmi...


Nad očakávania dobre dopadla tak jedine pre architektov. Tí dostali odmeny za svoje projekty a sú spokojní. Mňa by zaujímalo, čo za odborníkov bolo v tej komisii, ktorá vyberala víťazov. Nehovorilo sa pred vypísaním súťaže niečo o strope 8,5 milióna? A zrazu máme víťaza s hodnotou 30 miliónov? A ešte mu dáme odmenu?! (za čo? Veď sa do stropu nevošiel, "trošku" ho prestrelil - "len" štvornásobne). A potom budeme rokovať s nejakým návrhom na 5., 6. mieste? Nie je to tak trochu na smiech?!


----------



## R1S0

najlepsejsejsi-zrovna od teba som taky prispevok necakal.
ked mam v pravidlach strop 8 melkov,ako mozu zobrat do sutaze projekt,ktory to nesplna,a este ho urcia ako vitazny? na AKU PIKACU potom tie podmienky boli?aby sa kvoli ich obmezeniam prihlasilo len 20 navrhov namiesto 50,a vyhral ten,ktory to ani nesplna?
bola to len sutaz pre sutaz? alebo sutaz pre odmeny? ako moze dostat vitaz odmenu,ked z jeho projektu nic nieje,ked nesplnil podmienky atd? za co dostal odmenu?
rovnako dalsi,ktori nesplnili podmienky?

ten,kto to schvalil by mal vsetko vratit zo svojho s5. sme tu uz mali milion sutazi,z ktorych nebol ani prd,hlavne,ze sa odmeny rozdavali...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ja niesom odbornik vychadzam len z toho clanku a z vyjadreni B. Kovaca. A myslim ze sa miesaju 2 veci, ktore sa nemusia zhodovat aj v konecnom vybere projektu.
1. vitaz architektonickej sutaze (najkvalitnejsi projekt po architektonickej stranke)
2. najvhodnejsie a najoptimalnejsie riesenie pre zadavatela (napr. aj z financneho hladiska)

Nakoniec mate tam v tom clanku aj priklad na ilustraciu, most v Bratislave...


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Ja niesom odbornik vychadzam len z toho clanku a z vyjadreni B. Kovaca. A myslim ze sa miesaju 2 veci, ktore sa nemusia zhodovat aj v konecnom vybere projektu.
> 1. vitaz architektonickej sutaze (najkvalitnejsi projekt po architektonickej stranke)
> 2. najvhodnejsie a najoptimalnejsie riesenie pre zadavatela (napr. aj z financneho hladiska)


Tie dve veci by sa (snáď) zhodovali (lebo u nás je už možné naozaj všetko), ak by víťaz spĺňal podmienky súťaže (v tomto prípade strop).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=8501



> Pri návrhu prestavby amfiteátra je potrebné zohľadniť nasledujúce požiadavky:
> - Kapacita navrhovaného objektu max. 4000 divákov
> - Zázemie pre cca 150 účinkujúcich
> - Zakomponovať už existujúcu budovu zázemia amfiteátra do riešenia
> - Návrh prvku zastrešenia a opláštenia objektu, ktorý umožní celoročnú prevádzku
> - Navrhovaná prestavba má vytvoriť multifunkčný priestor s komplexným zázemím – sociálne zariadenia, zázemie účinkujúcich, produkcia, réžia, reštauračné zariadenia
> - Priestor navrhovať s ohľadom na kvalitu akustických vlastnosti


Ziadnu financnu podmienku tam nevidim...


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=8501
> 
> 
> 
> Ziadnu financnu podmienku tam nevidim...


Treba si to prečítať celé. O pár riadkov nižšie sa píše, citujem:


> Predpokladaný rozpočet celého investičného projektu je do 8 miliónov eur (s DPH).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

no lenze nie je to uvedene v podmienkach arch. sutaze! 

To mi pride len ako nejake meritko pri rozhodovani sa ktory projekt sa nakoniec bude realizovat (nie ktory vyhra sutaz!) vzhladom na fin. moznosti. Ale nebolo to zaväzne dane v podmienkach arch. sutaze teda uchadzac ktory prekrocil strop logicky nemohol byt vyradeny zo sutaze.

Z toho mi vyplyva. 1. chyba bola ze sa to nezahrnulo do podmienok. Tu urobilo chybu byvale vedenie. 2. chybu urobilo nove vedenie v tom, ze sa neprisposobilo a nepokracovalo v rokovaniach v poradi s dalsimi uchadzacmi, ktorych projekty boli realizovatelne do vysky 8 mil. euro.


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> no lenze nie je to uvedene v podmienkach arch. sutaze!
> 
> To mi pride len ako nejake meritko pri rozhodovani sa ktory projekt sa nakoniec bude realizovat (nie ktory vyhra sutaz!) vzhladom na fin. moznosti. Ale nebolo to zaväzne dane v podmienkach arch. sutaze teda uchadzac ktory prekrocil strop logicky nemohol byt vyradeny zo sutaze.


Nemáš pravdu.

Celé sa to začína nadpisom *Pri návrhu prestavby amfiteátra je potrebné zohľadniť nasledujúce požiadavky*. Nasledujú tie body:



> - Kapacita navrhovaného objektu max. 4000 divákov
> - Zázemie pre cca 150 účinkujúcich
> - Zakomponovať už existujúcu budovu zázemia amfiteátra do riešenia
> - Návrh prvku zastrešenia a opláštenia objektu, ktorý umožní celoročnú prevádzku
> - Navrhovaná prestavba má vytvoriť multifunkčný priestor s komplexným zázemím – sociálne zariadenia, zázemie účinkujúcich, produkcia, réžia, reštauračné zariadenia
> - Priestor navrhovať s ohľadom na kvalitu akustických vlastnosti


A ďalej to pokračuje viac-menej imperatívnym štýlom:


> Z hľadiska platnej územnoplánovací návrh hospodársko sídelnej aglomerácie je riešená plocha vyhradená v západnej časti pre plochy mestského občianskeho vybavenia...
> 
> Pri návrhu *je potrebné dodržať rozsah* min. 30 % plochy zelene v rámci plochy celého riešeného územia...
> 
> *Navrhnúť funkčnú náplň plôch* uvoľnených zredukovaním kapacity amfiteátra tak, aby sa podporovali s hlavnom funkciou a zabezpečili okrem masovej nárazovej návštevnosti...
> 
> *Je potrebné riešiť dopravný prístup* a zásobovanie objektov v areáli, ...
> 
> *navrhnúť riešenie pre doplnkové funkcie* – bufety, informačné stánky, obchody, športové ihriská, U rampy, basketbalové koše, skatepark, trampolíny, ...


Tie ďalšie pasáže takisto patria ku podmienkam.


----------



## R1S0

najlepsejsejsi-ked by platilo to,co pises,tak je potom cela sutaz na prd,lebo by sa vsetci vyprdli na cenovy limit v snahe ziskat prve miesto-najvacsiu odmenu,a navrhovali by bez zretela na ten limit,ktory tam uvedeny je!

btw PODMIENKY = CELE ZADANIE , PODMIENKY SA NEROVNA POZIADAVKY(ktore si dokonca aj sam citoval)


----------



## veteran

R1S0 said:


> najlepsejsejsi-ked by platilo to,co pises,tak je potom cela sutaz na prd,lebo by sa vsetci vyprdli na cenovy limit v snahe ziskat prve miesto-najvacsiu odmenu,a navrhovali by bez zretela na ten limit,ktory tam uvedeny je!


Zrejme to tak aj bolo - podľa známych výsledkov súťaže. Je na subjektívnom posúdení každého, či tá veta o "predpokladaných nákladoch" je záväzná...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

keby som tu vyzvu pisal ja a povazoval to za zavaznu podmienku tak tu informaciu o max. nakladoch nedam na koniec clanku este az za citat Jergusa z UHA. Malo to byt v tych odrazkach  Takto je to fakt nejednoznacne podla mna ... Clovek ani nevie ci je to oficialna vyzva alebo sprava v novinach...


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Clovek ani nevie ci je to oficialna vyzva alebo sprava v novinach...


Toto, čo je na webe mesta, by som skôr definoval ako článok zbúchaný na kolene pomocou CopyPaste metódy z oficiálnej výzvy. Oficiálne dokumenty (a výzva ním bezpochyby je) by mali nejako vyzerať - minimálne by mali byť na oficiálnom hlavičkovom papieri s pečiatkou a podpisom, dátumom atď. No a hlavne by mali byť napísané jednoznačným administratívnym štýlom. 

Oficiálnu výzvu (na papieri) som nevidel, no ak vyzerala tak, ako ten článok na webe, tak sa ani nečudujem výsledku súťaže.


----------



## misko

kratko k architektonickym sutaziam:
1. ad:


> architekti su spokojni


hmm. je to snad jediny obor, v ktorom je bezne aby casto niekolkomesacna praca ludi nebola nijak odmenena. ano, rozdaju sa ceny. zvycajne pride 60 navrhov a ocenenych je tak 5-7. plus odmeny na poslednych miestach casto ledva pokryju naklady, niekedy ani to nie. tak by ma zaujimalo, kolko z vas by toto chcelo podstupovat.

2. cim su podmienky volnejsie, tym lepsie. uz sa ukazalo milionkrat, ze niekto moze prist s velmi netradicnym riesenim, ktory nakoniec odporuje zadaniu, aj ked je vlastne najlepsi.

3. co sa tyka tej ceny u tejto konkretnej sutaze. 8 mega vs. poziadavky bolo jasne od zaciatku, ze su nerealne. bud nedodrzis poziadavky, alebo nedodrzis cenu.
obe moznosti su vporiadku a otvaraju cestu pre investora k prehodnoteniu zameru a lepsiemu uvedomeniu si co za svoje peniaze moze dostat.

bud sa rozhodne navysit rozpocet, alebo naopak okresat poziadavky. porota by sa mala podla toho zachovat.


----------



## veteran




----------



## hicotech

pelíšky v amfiku? Tak to znie lakavo, myslim že sa Tam uvidíme


----------



## veteran

hicotech said:


> pelíšky v amfiku? Tak to znie lakavo, myslim že sa Tam uvidíme


A komu tím prospějete, co?  A dúfam, že soudrozi z NDR neurobia chybu :lol:

Ten film som videl 1000×, ale pod holým nebom to nemusí byť zlé.


----------



## hicotech

veď to.. pivko, nejaký langos a bude dobre


----------



## kukuricudus

tak teraz pelisky ci pulp fiction ? je nejaky web o tom ?


----------



## isidor

na webe je zatial anketa


----------



## Rudebox74

a treba pozriet aj pocasie, lebo cez vikend nic moc  ja b som prijal nejake kurvahosi, slnce seno a pod , samozrejme aj tieto 2 su fajn


----------



## Rudebox74

Šéfku mesta kultúry Jaurovú chcú odvolať


----------



## eMareq

Rudebox74 said:


> Šéfku mesta kultúry Jaurovú chcú odvolať





> Radnica: Vymyslel to tím
> 
> Radnica tvrdí, že návrh na zmenu prišiel z tímu EHMK. „Tento tím, ktorý je pod vedením Zory Jaurovej pripravil novú organizačnú štruktúru až do roku 2013 a v rámci nej bolo vedením tímu navrhnuté, aby sa oddelila pozícia riaditeľa, ktorý je zodpovedný za manažment a aby pani Jaurová, ktorá inklinuje k umeniu ostala umeleckou riaditeľkou. Aby to boli dve rôzne osoby, tento človek, ktorý bude manažér a zároveň má aj umelecké pozadie bude riaditeľom neziskovky," reagovala včera hovorkyňa košického magistrátu Martina Viktorínová. Meno človeka, ktorý bude navrhnutý na riaditeľa, odmietla konkretizovať.


Uvidíme, koľkí z pôvodnej správnej zrady zahlasujú za jej odvolanie.

(Nad Zorou sa blýska, hromy divo bijú...)


----------



## hicotech

Rudebox74 said:


> a treba pozriet aj pocasie, lebo cez vikend nic moc  ja b som prijal nejake kurvahosi, slnce seno a pod , samozrejme aj tieto 2 su fajn


tak tak.. slovenske a ceske klasiky, kedy sa clovek moze schuti zasmiat, dat si pivko a pozerat to dookola..
a nie nejake pulp fiction :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cudzinec

hicotech said:


> veď to.. pivko, nejaký langos a bude dobre


TO JE SUPER!



isidor said:


> na webe je zatial anketa


TOTO JE UZASNE!



Rudebox74 said:


> Šéfku mesta kultúry Jaurovú chcú odvolať


KAZDOPADNE TOTO JE FANTASTICKE!


----------



## eMareq

Vlastne nad Zorou sa neblýska ani hromy nebijú ona neobstála rozhodne zle. Zostáva umeleckou šéfkou aj s jej pôvodným platom. Pribudne ďalší šéf na "papierovačky", ktorý bude mať svoj plat a ona sa elegantne zbaví zodpovednosti. Už len uhádnuť, kto to je. (Mám dva tipy.)


----------



## isidor

^^ tajne dufam v multitalentovaneho sudruha Brixiho, ktory teraz po skonceni MS uz isto od nudy nevie, do coho pichnut


----------



## Rudebox74

Manažérom združenia Koalícia 2013+ sa stal Jozef Marko


----------



## eMareq

isidor said:


> ^^ tajne dufam v multitalentovaneho sudruha Brixiho, ktory teraz po skonceni MS uz isto od nudy nevie, do coho pichnut


Otto Brixi je jeden z mojich horúcich favoritov. Celkom im tam do toho celého sadne. Bude robiť to, čo sa od neho žiada. A potom veď ako splnomočnenec pre MS to robil zadarmo. Tak sa mu v jeho prípade inštalácie takto revanšujú.


----------



## eMareq

prosím zmazať, pomýlil som si tému, ďakujem.


----------



## Rudebox74

V košickom mestskom parku padne 163 stromov

Pouličné umenie dostalo peniaze z únie


----------



## hraby

Rudebox74 said:


> V košickom mestskom parku padne 163 stromov


ako nic v zlom, ale tie stromy uz maju daco za sebou a je nutne ich nahradit.. uvidim, jaki budu zase ti mudrlanti z toho spolku "chytri", ked tam nejaky tazky konar z prehniteho stromu zrani, resp. nedaj boze zabije niekoho decko, ze nikto neurobil opatrenie, ako takym nehodam predchadzat.. hno:hno:hno: memento je podobna situacia z Jihlavy ci Hradca Kralove z minuleho roka, kde takto schatrali, ale asi 200 rocny chraneny strom zabil 1 dieta a 2 skoncilo na JIP-ke.. potom vsetci kricali, ze jak to niektro dopustil.. takze tomu vychytralemu spolku, co ostalo myslenim dakde 50 rokov spat odporucam nech uz konecne vypadnu na zapad, nech sa dacomu priucia jak to funguje inde a nech sa konecne prebudia, ze za ake akcie sa podpisuju.. hno:hno:hno: uz je rok 2011, a nie 1911 v ktorom asi ostali.. 

4 Kvietok: sry za OT, ale tento spolok KE viac skodi, ako mestu pomaha.. maju na to pravo, ale ja mam zase pravo s nimi absolutne nesuhlasit..


----------



## hraby

Rudebox74 said:


> Pouličné umenie dostalo peniaze z únie


good job kay:


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> ako nic v zlom, ale tie stromy uz maju daco za sebou a je nutne ich nahradit..


...áno, a preto treba vyrúbať 44 stromov s obvodom kmeňa do 40 cm.

A k tým rečiam o tom, ako sa to robí na "západe" len toľko, že za takýto výrub by kompetentní na "západe" sedeli v base. Na "západe" sa ešte aj nová výstavba prispôsobuje existujúcej zeleni, nikdy nie naopak.

Výrubom stromov v parku vpred za krajšie zajtrajšky v zd*RA*vých Ko*ŠI*ciach - česť práci!


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> ...áno, a preto treba vyrúbať 44 stromov s obvodom kmeňa do 40 cm.


to ja neviem, ja niesom lesnik, ale ved ich nahradia novymi stromami, tak kde je problem?



veteran said:


> A k tým rečiam o tom, ako sa to robí na "západe" len toľko, že za takýto výrub by kompetentní na "západe" sedeli v base. Na "západe" sa ešte aj nová výstavba prispôsobuje existujúcej zeleni, nikdy nie naopak.


ale ale.. tomu, ze sa zeleni vystavba prisposobuje je pravda, ale nie zas taka, ze stare sprachnivele stromy, ako v parku by niekto kompetentny nechal rast dalej.. 



veteran said:


> Výrubom stromov v parku vpred za krajšie zajtrajšky v zd*RA*vých Ko*ŠI*ciach - česť práci!


co ma s vyrubom Rasi neviem a ani ma to nezaujima.. kosicania si ho zvolili, tak nech sa teraz nedivia, ze tam maju komunistu namiesto krestana..


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> urcite, ved ich nahradia novymi stromami, tak kde je problem?


Ešte raz, tie stromy (44 ks) majú obvod kmeňa menší ako 40 cm. Z toho logicky vyplýva, že to nie sú staré storočné sprachnivené stromy.



hraby said:


> co ma s vyrubom Rasi neviem a ani ma to nezaujima.. kosicania si ho zvolili, tak nech sa teraz nedivia, ze tam maju komunistu namiesto krestana..


"Len" to, že tú "rekonštrukciu" a "revitalizáciu" parku si objednalo mesto. A primátorom mesta je Raši.


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> Ešte raz, tie stromy (44 ks) majú obvod kmeňa menší ako 40 cm. Z toho logicky vyplýva, že to nie sú staré storočné sprachnivené stromy.


moze byt, nehadam sa.. ale nejako to zdovodnili, preco maju ist out. ja niesom lesnik a stromom sa vazne nerozumiem. nedokazem ti tu protiargumentovat, som dobry v inej oblasti. ja som si precital informaciu, ze sa idu rubat stromy, kde sa zdovodnuje, ze su chore, nahnite a neviem co este. tak na zaklade tychto informacii vyhodnocujem, co tvrdim..



veteran said:


> A primátorom mesta je Raši.


bolo by hanbou nevediet, ze komunista je primatorom mojho rodneho mesta.. ale aj tak dakujem za info :cheers:


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> moze byt, nehadam sa.. ale nejako to zdovodnili, preco maju ist out. ja niesom lesnik a stromom sa vazne nerozumiem. nedokazem ti tu protiargumentovat, som dobry v inej oblasti. ja som si precital informaciu, ze sa idu rubat stromy, kde sa zdovodnuje, ze su chore, nahnite a neviem co este. tak na zaklade tychto informacii vyhodnocujem, co tvrdim..


To zdôvodnenie mesta je jeden pohľad na vec. Ochranári a iní, v lesníctve zbehlí ľudia majú iný názor. Je na každom, aby si urobil svoj vlastný názor - mňa argumenty mesta nijako nepresvedčili o správnosti takého masívneho výrubu.


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> Je na každom, aby si urobil svoj vlastný názor


s tymto nazorom mozem len a len suhlasit


----------



## eMareq

hraby said:


> ako nic v zlom, ale tie stromy uz maju daco za sebou a je nutne ich nahradit.. uvidim, jaki budu zase ti mudrlanti z toho spolku "chytri", ked tam nejaky tazky konar z prehniteho stromu zrani, resp. nedaj boze zabije niekoho decko, ze nikto neurobil opatrenie, ako takym nehodam predchadzat.. hno:hno:hno: memento je podobna situacia z Jihlavy ci Hradca Kralove z minuleho roka, kde takto schatrali, ale asi 200 rocny chraneny strom zabil 1 dieta a 2 skoncilo na JIP-ke.. potom vsetci kricali, ze jak to niektro dopustil.. takze tomu vychytralemu spolku, co ostalo myslenim dakde 50 rokov spat odporucam nech uz konecne vypadnu na zapad, nech sa dacomu priucia jak to funguje inde a nech sa konecne prebudia, ze za ake akcie sa podpisuju.. hno:hno:hno: uz je rok 2011, a nie 1911 v ktorom asi ostali..
> 
> 4 Kvietok: sry za OT, ale tento spolok KE viac skodi, ako mestu pomaha.. maju na to pravo, ale ja mam zase pravo s nimi absolutne nesuhlasit..


Tak som sa zase dozvedel, ako spolok škodí "dobrej" veci a to je výrub stromov v mestskom parku, ktoré majú vraj aj 200 rokov.

V MP nájdeš stromy, ktoré sú naozaj hodné na výrub, lebo sú staré a choré. Ale nájdeš tam aj stromy, ktoré sú zdravé ako buk, ale tie tiež musia ísť dole. Otázne je prečo? No najmä preto, že sa tam plánuje výstavba hotela a tieto stromy tam zavadzajú, alebo v prípade Splaškovej vily musia ísť dva stromy preč, lebo sú natesno pri vile.

V roku 2008 sa pripravovala "revitalizácia" parku kde malo padnúť až 355 stromov. Nepadol ani jeden.

Ja som tam včera bol a tie stromy videl. Preto si dovolím tvrdiť, že značná časť z plánovaného výrubu je neopodstatnená.


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> V roku 2008 sa pripravovala "revitalizácia" parku kde malo padnúť až 355 stromov. Nepadol ani jeden.


Pevne verím, že sa to zopakuje aj teraz. Takýto výrub je hanebnosť - navyše na pozadí toho príšerne smrdí ten hotel, čo tam chcú šupnúť. Ktovie, čo sa pri ňom "urve" - jedno podlažie navyše alebo tam zázračne pribudnú bytové priestory? 

eMareq, nevieš náhodou, či neplánujú spisovať nejakú petíciu? (ja som tam včera nemohol prísť).


----------



## eMareq

veteran said:


> Pevne verím, že sa to zopakuje aj teraz. Takýto výrub je hanebnosť - navyše na pozadí toho príšerne smrdí ten hotel, čo tam chcú šupnúť. Ktovie, čo sa pri ňom "urve" - jedno podlažie navyše alebo tam zázračne pribudnú bytové priestory?
> 
> eMareq, nevieš náhodou, či neplánujú spisovať nejakú petíciu? (ja som tam včera nemohol prísť).


Samozrejme, že to tam smrdí hotelom. Čím iným by to tam malo smrdieť.

Nie, petícia sa neplánuje. 19.5. o 9:00 je miestne šetrenie priamo v MP.


----------



## zepp

eMareq said:


> Tak som sa zase dozvedel, ako spolok škodí "dobrej" veci a to je výrub stromov v mestskom parku, ktoré majú vraj aj 200 rokov.
> 
> V MP nájdeš stromy, ktoré sú naozaj hodné na výrub, lebo sú staré a choré. Ale nájdeš tam aj stromy, ktoré sú zdravé ako buk, ale tie tiež musia ísť dole. Otázne je prečo? No najmä preto, že sa tam plánuje výstavba hotela a tieto stromy tam zavadzajú, alebo v prípade Splaškovej vily musia ísť dva stromy preč, lebo sú natesno pri vile.
> 
> V roku 2008 sa pripravovala "revitalizácia" parku kde malo padnúť až 355 stromov. Nepadol ani jeden.
> 
> Ja som tam včera bol a tie stromy videl. Preto si dovolím tvrdiť, že značná časť z plánovaného výrubu je neopodstatnená.


Kto je ten p.Splaška? Má v parku nejakú vilu?

Je problém so svetelnosťou, resp kriminalitou v parku. Výrub park predpokladám presvetlí, zrevitalizuje... ak chcem vidieť niekoľkostoročné duby, mozem sa ist pozriet do nedalekeho lesa, alepo NP Poloniny na prales... Je zabezpecena adekvatna nahradna vysadba. Myslim si, ze v pripade ak chceme mat v centre park (hodny 21.storocia) a nie les, sa planovany vyrub zvladnut da, aj za cenu tychto stromov. (Ich hodnotu neznevazujem, ale netreba ju ani precenovat)

A pokial viem, vystavba je planovana len v arealy kupaliska. Hotel tam naprojektovany je uz davno (v priestoroch tribuny). Zrekonstruuje sa polorozpadnuty korculiarsky pavilon, poskytnu moderne priestory na sport/relax. Pre mna urcite viac plusov ako minusov.


----------



## hicotech

áno áno.. Aj pán Splaška by Tam nebýval keby z jeho vily bolo to čo Tam aj malo byť


----------



## hraby

zepp said:


> Je problém so svetelnosťou, resp kriminalitou v parku.


v tomto s tebou suhlasim.. s partiou za starych cias sme sa tam flakali po veceroch vela, vela krat v pohode, ale sam by som tam dnes rozhodne nesiel..


----------



## hraby

eMareq said:


> Ale nájdeš tam aj stromy, ktoré sú zdravé ako buk, ale tie tiež musia ísť dole. Otázne je prečo? No najmä preto, že sa tam plánuje výstavba hotela a tieto stromy tam zavadzajú, alebo v prípade Splaškovej vily musia ísť dva stromy preč, lebo sú natesno pri vile.


tejto politike sa uz nerozumiem, a neviem kto je nejaky pan Splaska (to je akoze synonymum Pasku zo SMERu?).. opytam sa teda takto, kto teda vyhodnotil, ze tie stromy, podla Vas:"zdrave ako buk" su podla toho niekoho chore, sprachnivele a neviem este ako poskodene? kto ten niekto, kto to tvrdi vlastne je? vyhodnotil to tak Rasi, jeho matka, jeho sekretarka, jeho brat, jeho foter??? na nejakom zaklade hadam dali verdikt, preco sa ide rubat, ci nie? to ze sa tam planuje vystavba hotela je stara informacia a v tej bananovej republike menom slovensko to uz nemoze ani nikoho prekvapit, ale aj tak neviem, co s tou vystavbou maju stromy napr. nad krytom CO?


----------



## eMareq

zepp said:


> Kto je ten p.Splaška? Má v parku nejakú vilu?
> 
> Je problém so svetelnosťou, resp kriminalitou v parku. Výrub park predpokladám presvetlí, zrevitalizuje... ak chcem vidieť niekoľkostoročné duby, mozem sa ist pozriet do nedalekeho lesa, alepo NP Poloniny na prales... Je zabezpecena adekvatna nahradna vysadba. Myslim si, ze v pripade ak chceme mat v centre park (hodny 21.storocia) a nie les, sa planovany vyrub zvladnut da, aj za cenu tychto stromov. (Ich hodnotu neznevazujem, ale netreba ju ani precenovat)
> 
> A pokial viem, vystavba je planovana len v arealy kupaliska. Hotel tam naprojektovany je uz davno (v priestoroch tribuny). Zrekonstruuje sa polorozpadnuty korculiarsky pavilon, poskytnu moderne priestory na sport/relax. Pre mna urcite viac plusov ako minusov.


Splaška -> Paška. Majú tam postavený dom, ktorý je tam v rozpore s územným plánom, lebo tamtá plocha nebola určená na bývanie, ale na šport. Pričom funkcia pre šport sa akosi scvrkla, ale maximalizovala sa funkcia bývania. O.i. tam vlastní apartmán Mach, Podolák ba dokonca aj Mr. Wide - vzorka ľudí, ktorí majú s ním nejaké spoločné záujmy. Ak nepočítam to, že kedysi vedľa parku bývali a sa im "zacnelo" po detských časoch.

Chceš snáď tvrdiť, že odstránením 163 stromov sa zrazu zníži kriminalita a zlepší svetelnosť (v tme)? No myslím si, že nie. (To je svojská argumentácia.) A prečo vyrúbať len 163? (Mohlo sa v roku 2008 vyrúbať 355 a bolo by iste viac svetelnosti a menej kriminality.) Ja viem, že na zníženie kriminality tam treba doplniť VO, napísať parkový poriadok, ktorý treba vynucovať mestskou políciou (+ pravidelne tam hliadkovať) a pravidelne sa o ten park starať. Čo z toho čo som vymenoval je tam dnes? Je tam nejaké chabé VO, sem tam tam zájdu policajti, aby prišli pozrieť pracovníčky z Pošvy 2, parkový poriadok nemáme a staráme sa o neho tak, aby nejak bolo.

Les v mestskom parku nemáme. Les je niečo iné (že niektoré zákutia tak vyzerajú je znakom neúdržby v parku, ale nazývať park lesom je podľa mňa prehnané). Áno je tam plánovaná výsadba, lenže tá plnohodnotne nahradí vyrúbané stromy za koľko rokov? 20, 30, 40? V tom parku hniezdia aj nejaké vtáky (nemyslím Holuby), ale aj iné živočíchy a nehniezdia tam asi len tak pre nič za nič. Takže ich výrubom im zničíme ich hniezdiská (prípadne nejakú ich populáciu) čo sa môže premietnuť do mŕtveho miesta (tak ako naši "experti" napúšťali a vypúšťali mlynský náhon až odtiaľ vyhnali tam hniezdiace kačky). Ako argument sa používal aj druhovo nevhodná drevina? Je napr. pagaštan, lipa - druhovo nevhodná drevina do tohto parku? Ak sa malo rúbať, tak priebežne každoročne. Lež tu sa zanedbala každoročná údržba a teraz treba(?) rúbať veľké množstvo stromov.

Ja nemám nič proti rekonštrukcii polorozpadnutého korčuliarskeho pavilónu, len mi uniká zmysel výstavby hotela, ktorý sa tam absolútne nehodí (tak ako sa nehodí hotel do Barčianskeho parku a aj to dopravné napojenie bude tiež "stáť" za to) ani proti rekonštrukcii parku, ale prečo sa tak musí diať podľa priania obyvateľov "nebytového" domu? Aby sa z toho parku nestala predzáhradka pred hotelom. Inak stromy sa majú rúbať aj u ďalších vlastníkov pozemkov, len tí o tom akosi nevedia.

Len podotknem, že takéto plochy sú potenciálnym stavebným pozemkom. Takže, aby sa "revitalizácia" parku nezvrtla na jeho postupnú urbanizáciu. Len potom už bude neskoro. Pričom "nebytový" dom a hotel budú len začiatky. Samozrejme nájdu sa aj takí ľudia (ja im vravím košická gadžovina), ktorí takéto zásahy budú v plnej miere podporovať.

Na záver dodávam, že má sa zrúbať aj taký strom, ktorý leží v "ceste" (vedľa altánku), ktorá tam ani nie je povolená, ale jazdia tam autá do areálu. A to preto, že im tam ten strom v ceste vadí... A tie stromy, ktoré sa majú vyrúbať, nie sú nijako označené (aby sa čistou "náhodou" nevyrúbalo o čosi viac - tomu by som sa nečudoval, ak by sa niekomu šmykla píla a rezal aj tam kde netreba).



hraby said:


> tejto politike sa uz nerozumiem, a neviem kto je nejaky pan Splaska (to je akoze synonymum Pasku zo SMERu?).. opytam sa teda takto, kto teda vyhodnotil, ze tie stromy, podla Vas:"zdrave ako buk" su podla toho niekoho chore, sprachnivele a neviem este ako poskodene? kto ten niekto, kto to tvrdi vlastne je? vyhodnotil to tak Rasi, jeho matka, jeho sekretarka, jeho brat, jeho foter??? na nejakom zaklade hadam dali verdikt, preco sa ide rubat, ci nie?


Existuje dendrologický posudok (videl som ho) na každý strom, ale ten je podľa vyjadrení spracovaný dosť slabo.


----------



## R1S0

emareq - k+


----------



## misko

ja myslim, ze tu je zasadny rozpor. nezdielam ten hystericky strach z rubania v parku. ale na druhej strane, nezdielam presvedcenie, ze ten vyrub parku akokolvek pomoze.

vysvetlim:
ja nemam nic proti vyrubu ako takemu, dokonca ani proti rozsiahlemu - za predpokladu, ze sa to z jeho rekultivaciou mysli vazne. okej, existuje nejaka studia, ktora neni uplne blba. ale jej realizacia znamena, ze sa o ten park bude treba starat.
Tak to proste je. Ano - krajinna architektura je beh na dlhe trate a vysledky jej prace su vidiet za desiatky rokov. ale tak to proste je a ja v tom nevidim problem, pokial sa budeme drzat ucelenej koncepcie a pokial chceme zmenit mestsky park zo zanedbaneho parku 19.teho storocia na udrziavany park 21. storocia. A pri takejto zmene logicky padne za obet aj dost stromov.

a toto je prave problem. ziadna zmena nenastane. cely zamer zrejme skonci pri tom vyrube a nasledno "vysadeny" novych stromov a to bude koniec. ziadna nasledna x-rocna starostlivost neprebehne. (naviac uz uplne vidim chlapikov z mestskej zelene, ako tam sadia miesto javora lipu - sak strom jak strom...) ziadne dalsie investicie, ako napriklad predelenie tenisoveho arealu na dva kusy a spriestupnenie uzemia, alebo vystavba novych chodnikov a korculiarskej drahy sa proste vytrati do stratena...

v takom pripade nech ozaj radsej ani nerubu, pretoze polovicate riesenie je nakoniec vzdy skor tragicke, ako prinosne.

ostatne to, ako sa o park starame najlepsie dokumentuje ten zamer, v ktorom sa pise o tom, ze chcu odstranit naletovu zelen.
ako doprdele v udrzovanom parku moze vyrast naletova zelen? nijak. jedine v zanedbanom parku sa tak moze stat...


----------



## veteran

^^ a práve pre dôvody, ktoré si napísal, niektorí zdieľajú ten hysterický strach z rúbania. Existuje totiž veľmi veľká obava, že nejde o rekultiváciu parku, ale pootvorenie dverí jeho urbanizácii. Už sme videli na niekoľkých príkladoch, že investori si robia, čo sa im zapáči - tak aby sme sa o dva-tri roky nečudovali, keď pri rozpadnutom korčuliarskom pavilóne zbadáme palác nejakého papaláša (akože "hotel").


----------



## eMareq

misko said:


> a toto je prave problem. ziadna zmena nenastane. cely zamer zrejme skonci pri tom vyrube a nasledno "vysadeny" novych stromov a to bude koniec. ziadna nasledna x-rocna starostlivost neprebehne. (naviac uz uplne vidim chlapikov z mestskej zelene, ako tam sadia miesto javora lipu - sak strom jak strom...) ziadne dalsie investicie, ako napriklad predelenie tenisoveho arealu na dva kusy a spriestupnenie uzemia, alebo vystavba novych chodnikov a korculiarskej drahy sa proste vytrati do stratena...
> 
> v takom pripade nech ozaj radsej ani nerubu, pretoze polovicate riesenie je nakoniec vzdy skor tragicke, ako prinosne.
> 
> ostatne to, ako sa o park starame najlepsie dokumentuje ten zamer, v ktorom sa pise o tom, ze chcu odstranit naletovu zelen.
> ako doprdele v udrzovanom parku moze vyrast naletova zelen? nijak. jedine v zanedbanom parku sa tak moze stat...


Môžem vcelku súhlasiť a pridávam: 

Ak som vyššie spomínal nevhodnosť drevín v parku, tak sa vynára otázka, ktoré sú to tie správne? Lebo tá skladba drevín sa určuje podľa toho na čo ten park bude slúžiť (napr. v kúpeľnom parku bude skladba drevín asi iná). A ak sa vedelo o tom, že tie dreviny sú druhovo nevhodné, prečo sa teda nezačalo skôr? Alebo údajná nevhodnosť je len zámienka? Je možné, že sa tam nasadia "bezúdržbové" dreviny, ktoré nebudú vyžadovať až takú starostlivosť (teda nej sa takto správca zelene elegantne zbaví, len to už nebude možno také okaté ako to bolo doteraz).

Tiež nie je doteraz jasné, na čo ten park má vlastne slúžiť (to je podľa mňa podstatná vec na tom celom). 

Proti zásahom typu: vybudujeme nové chodníky (okrem toho, že vymenia povrch starých na nový), vybudujeme cyklochodník, zrekonštruujeme a vybudujeme nové VO, či tvoj spomínaný korčuliarsky okruh.

nič nemám.


----------



## eMareq

*Správna rada odvolala šéfku EHMK Zoru Jaurovú*



> Správna rada neziskovej organizácie Košice - EHMK 2013 odvolala na dnešnom zasadaní z funkcie riaditeľky a štatutárneho zástupcu Zoru Jaurovú, spoluautorku víťazného projektu, vďaka ktorému Košice získajú titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013.
> 
> Za nového štatutára bol zvolený Ján Sudzina. Agentúru SITA o tom informovala po zasadaní správnej rady hovorkyňa košického magistrátu Martina Viktorínová.
> 
> Doložila, že zmeny nadobudnú účinnosť v utorok a nový štatutár bude rokovať so Zorou Jaurovou o jej ďalšom pôsobení. Správna rada dôvod odvolania Jaurovej neuviedla, ale už skôr sa diskutovalo o tom, že treba oddeliť post štatutára a umeleckého riaditeľa.
> 
> Viktorínová uviedla, že Sudzina založil a vedie vydavateľstvo Hevhetia, má manažérske skúsenosti nielen z tunajšieho, ale aj zahraničného pôsobenia a je otvorený alternatívnej kultúre, ale aj tradičným kultúrnym aktivitám.


----------



## kukuricudus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbECxWFJuD8


----------



## Rudebox74

Projekt Košice - Európske hlavné mesto kultúry má nového riaditeľa


----------



## Reaktor

Zmena riaditela. Vnimam to skor negativne. Vela ludi na . p.Jaurovu nadavalo, ale pre mna ona bola zarukou a garantom, ze EHMK pojde cisto a transparentne.
Ako sa blizi cas ked sa uvolnia prostriedky na EHMK ze EU,tak sa aj zvysuje napatie medzi nenasytnymi vklmi a slintajucimi svinami pri valove. Bolo potrebne zabezpecit aby financne toky tohto obrovskeho balika boli nasmerovane spravnym smerom, co sa im podla mna aj podarilo. Nechcem kuvikat dopredu ale myslim ze cas mi da zapravdu.
Len povrchny clovek nesúdi podľa vzhľadu." (Oscar Wilde). P. Sudzinu nepoznam, ale na prvy pohlad je ocividne ze je to lokalny "gadzko" ktory pravdepodobne nikdy neprekrocil hranice kosickeho okresu. Vo vsz pracoval o 1992 - do 1999 - za eri 'dusiho" a kindermanazmentu.... dovolim si povedat ze toto u nejaku vypovednu hodnotu ma... Kazdy nech si z toho vyvodi svoje zavery.
Osobne si myslim ze p. Jaurova bola ovela lepsia volba. V kazodm pripade p. sudzina budem Vasu pracu, vasu kreativitu a vas prinos pre tento pre kosice tak dolezity projekt sledovat.
PS: len pre ujasnenie, nie som nijako spojeny s ehmk, a ani s p. jaurovou.


----------



## Hafan

*Živá architektúra - USE THE CITY 2011 Už zajtra*

26. mája · 21:00 - 23:00

fasáda Magistrátu mesta Košice

informácie	
Živá architektúra je projekt, ktorý s technikou mappingu dokáže svetlom a optickými efektami dokonale oživiť nočné fasády budov. Projekciou svetla v tvare budovy a pohybových variácií umožňuje osvetľovať architektonické prvky na fasáde, meniť ich farbu, tvar 
a umiestnenie v priestore. 
Animácie vytvorili Vj Clad (Cz) a Katarína Bričová.

Projekt zahŕňa tanečný workshop pod vedením profesionálnej tanečníčky Kataríny Rampačkovej v spolupráci so Súkromným Tanečným Konzervatóriom a večerný program, v rámci ktorého tanečníci predvedú pripravenú choreografiu spolu s mappingom 
a hudobným doprovodom Pj_Mj (Pavol Jeňo, Martin Janočko). Do premietania sa bude môcť zapojiť aj verejnosť a ovplyvniť tak fasádu budovy.

21:15 začíname s hudobnou zložkou Pj_Mj

21:30: tanečné vystúpenie s projekciou

21:45: animácia vizuálnej show 

22:00: dostupnosť instalace verejnosti do 23:00


Viac info: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=204814019555022
http://www.usethecity.sk/ziva-architektura/


----------



## Hafan

*HUDBA V ELEKTRIČKE - Tiež zajtra*

26. mája · 15:00 - 18:00

Električka č.6, Košice

HUDBA V ELEKTRIČKE
Štvtok 26.5.2011, 15:06 – 18:30

Poznáte električku č.6? Chodíte ňou každý deň a viete jej cestu už naspamäť? Use the C!ty festival Vás pozýva na tradičnú jazdu tejto linky, avšak v netradičnom prevedení. Zložte svoje slúchadlá, vypnite MP3 prehrávače, nech sa páči, nasadať. Alebo radšej tancovať?

Električka na trase č.6 sa totiž dňa 26.05.2011 v čase od 15.30 – 18.30 zmení na koncertný priestor. Zoskupenie hudobníkov VENI Academy v nej odohrá niekoľko koncertov rôznych štýlov. Cestovať domov môžete napríklad spolu s Bachom alebo hudobným kvartetom, môžete sa započúvať do jazzových melódií, súčasných rytmov, alebo si zanôtiť spolu s ľudovou hudbou. Dovoľte nám zadarmo Vás zviesť mimoriadnou električkou a oživiť Vám tak všedný deň nevšedným hudobným zážitkom.


PROGRAM:

1. BACHA na vibroCITY (15:06 Staničné námestie)
Dalibor Kocian – vibrafón
(Bach, Satie, vlastné kompozície)

2. JAZZové CITY (15:41 Námestie Maratónu mier)
Braňo Dugovič – klarinet
Braňo Belorid – pozauna

3. LIVING TRAM MUSIC (16:18 Staničné námestie)
www.cluster-ensemble.com 
(Súčasná vážna hudba: Reich, Cage)

4. ROCK CITY (16:53 Námestie Maratónu mieru)
Juraj Beráts – gitara
Ondrej Veselý – gitara
(Led Zeppelin, Metallica, Pink Floyd)

5. MECHeche s flautou (17:30 Staničné námestie)
Barbora Kolářová – flauta
Milan Osadský – akordeón
(mix súčasnej vážnej hudby, Kagel)

6. “… a nech hrajú pekne dlho!“ (18:05 Námestie Maratónu mieru)
VENI ACADEMY
(La Monte Young – Composition 1960 #7)

Viac info: http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=210840298956091
http://programy.pravda.sk/koncertDetail.aspx?id=80572&where=5002986


----------



## Rudebox74

Hafan said:


> fasáda Magistrátu mesta Košice
> 
> Živá architektúra je projekt, ktorý s technikou mappingu dokáže svetlom a optickými efektami dokonale oživiť nočné fasády budov. Projekciou svetla v tvare budovy a pohybových variácií umožňuje osvetľovať architektonické prvky na fasáde, meniť ich farbu, tvar


tak toto bol svetovy MEGATRAPAS !!!

z facebooku komentare:

,,no neda mi: vzdy ked kosice2013 urobia event davam tomu sancu lebo ako clovek co sa zivi eventmi viem kolko energie to obnasa ale za vcerajsi "MAPPING" na magistrát by mali vsetci zucastneni vratit peniaze!!!!!! hudba ok.. vieme kto.. tanecky povedzme ale zvysok videlo mapping akurat tak na youtube... pls dont use the city!!! radsej robte 2 akcie z 10 ale poriadne!!!,,


,,trosku sme boli sklamani, asi nie len my, ked sme videli, ako ludia zacali odchadzat o 22.00. cakali sme nieco lepsie... same abstraktne tvary. pred rokom na dominikanskom to bolo fasa. asi za to moze zle miesto - z galerie a SNPcky vela svetla tomu urcite nepomohlo. Use the city davame este sancu, snad to nabuduce viac premakate  kazdopadne, aj snaha sa ceni,,

*vyjadrenie autorky *:

,,verte ze my z toho uzitok nemame ... robili sme to z nadsenia... je nam to luto ze ste z toho nemali taky zazitok ako ste ocakavali. *Za poulicne osvetlennia ktore mali byt vypnute a nestalo sa *tak vazne autor nemoze.... projekciu tym padom hodnotit ani nemozete lebo tam v podstate akokeby nebola. technicky a organizacne sa to nepodarilo berem to na svoje ramena a kritiku primam. Vasich nazorov si cennim. Iked mi je luto ze ste moju pracu vobec nevideli a tak ju ani hodnotit nemozete ...,,

svoj nazor radsej ani pisat nejdem ....


----------



## veteran

Rudebox74 said:


> *Za poulicne osvetlennia ktore mali byt vypnute a nestalo sa *tak vazne autor nemoze


Čiže dalo by sa to zhrnúť do vety: "Pravá ruka nevie, čo robí ľavá".


----------



## Rudebox74

Šou na magistráte ľudí sklamala



> Reakcie divákov boli viac ako vlažné. „Je to podobná blamáž ako keď bol svojho času na Bani Bankov „najsilnejší“ laser v Európe,“


tak ten laser, to bola ina supa  



> "Som čakal, že ohňostroj bude, drogy sa budú rozdávať, proste mesto kultúry. A to je všetko? Tie čiary?"


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

1 akcia z 10 sa nepodari, tak na tych 9 kasleme a budeme pindat na tu jednu...


*Program na vikend*
*
Divadlo POTON*





*Hudba v elektricke*





*VENIACADEMY v OC Galeria*


----------



## Kvietok

*SQUAT Štúrova 11....Husté*


----------



## Rudebox74

Festival mesta kultúry priniesol skvelé novinky


----------



## metropoly_sk

Druha cast rozhovoru so Zorou Jaurovou


----------



## eMareq

*V Kulturparku začali pracovať*


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

konecne ty vole... sckesk pofotil


----------



## eMareq

*Projekt Košice - EHMK: Sudzina sa s Jaurovou nedohodol*


----------



## isidor

Vyrocna sprava EHMK za rok 2010
priebezna sprava o EHMK za obdobie april-maj 2011
Zdroj: nachadzajuce rokovanie MZ


----------



## veteran

*Konanie prerušili, radnica uznala chyby*
*Plánovaný výrub v Mestskom parku aktivizuje Košičanov*












> „Nevieš, kam zmizli tie krásne stromy? Vyrúbali ich. Idú tu urobiť park.“ Týmto aforizmom sa končí otvorený list primátorovi. Košičania ho žiadajú, aby bol plánovaný výrub 163 stromov v Mestskom parku prehodnotený.
> 
> Najväčšia mestská zeleň sa má rekonštruovať ako jeden z investičných projektov mesta kultúry. Rekonštrukcia sa má začať výrubom.
> 
> „Revitalizácia sa týka takmer polovice parku a má sa dotknúť devätiny stromov. To je obrovské číslo, ktoré môže atakovať slovenský rekord,“ píše primátorovi mladík Martin Konečný.


----------



## Kvietok

Pochybujem že má väčšina ľudí podpísaných pod tou petíciou o tom čo sa tam chystá naozaj objektívne informácie. (tá pani so smiešnym plagátikom to celé už len zaklincuváva).
Park vyzerá ako vyzerá a tak ako takmer všetkému v tomto meste, aj tu chýba akákoľvek koncepcia. Konečné slovo o výrube/nevýrube by mali mať nezávislí odborníci... (aj keď som si nie istí či tu takí sú)


----------



## eMareq

*Zora a kultúrne Košice. Ehm,...*



> Tlak sa zosiľňuje, prichádzajú voľby, v ktorých sa navzájom vyblokujú dvaja slušnejší kandidáti na primátora a tak sa primátorom stáva Richard Raši.


Kušnierik sa takto snaží podsunúť názor, že terajší primátor bol neslušný kandidát na primátora?



> Celkom zaujímavá stratégia: nechajme niekoho, nech vybojuje pre naše mesto prestížny titul a s ním aj dosť veľký balík peňazí. Potom podrobme víťazný projekt a jeho autorov zdrvujúcej kritike: A čo sme my od macochy, prečo nemôžeme nejaký tej miliónik dostať aj my? Že projekt má iné priority? No a čo? Tak ich zmeňme a Jaurovú aj s jej Výmenníkmi a Kasárňami pošlime kade ľahšie!


Prečo Kušnierika nezaujíma, kto nám vlastne ten titul vlastne vyloboval? Ten rozdiel jedného hlasu nad Prešovom. Tam to celé tkvie.

*Na Košické imaginácie chodia tisíce ľudí*

Tak nejak si predstavujem oživenie mestského parku.


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> *Na Košické imaginácie chodia tisíce ľudí*
> 
> Tak nejak si predstavujem oživenie mestského parku.


Ale toto neorganizoval tím EHMK (oni asi radšej rúbu ako imaginujú). Alebo sa mýlim? Na webe kosice2013.sk o tom niet ani zmienky.


----------



## eMareq

veteran said:


> Ale toto neorganizoval tím EHMK (oni asi radšej rúbu ako imaginujú). Alebo sa mýlim? Na webe kosice2013.sk o tom niet ani zmienky.


To organizovalo staromestské divadlo.


----------



## eMareq

*Košice musia bojovať o titul mekky európy*



> Košice mali byť v roku 2013 pýchou Európy.


Muhehe. Mesto, ktoré za 20 rokov nie je schopné riešiť svoje triviálne problémy a všetko sa len tak láta a pláta, mesto, ktoré má na krku kopec dlhov a súdnych sporov. Mesto, ktoré nie je schopné zabezpečiť aspoň nejakú akceptovateľnú úroveň svojich služieb pre svojich občanov malo byť PÝCHOU Európy?



> V prípade, že by sa hlavné ciele (rekonštrukcia Kasární ako hlavného kultúrneho centra, amfiteátra a starej plavárne) nepodarilo pripraviť, mestu by bol odobraný titul a nedostane s tým spojených 1,5 milióna eur, asi 1,5 percenta celého rozpočtu. To sa udeje o rok, keď do Košíc príde monitorovací panel z Bruselu.


No a čo. Život pôjde ďalej.


----------



## veteran

^^ celé to bola už od začiatku chyba. Vôbec sme do toho nemali ísť, takto možno zažijeme ešte oveľa väčšiu hanbu. Stále sa mi vynára paralela s deaflympiádou.


----------



## eMareq

veteran said:


> ^^ celé to bola už od začiatku chyba. Vôbec sme do toho nemali ísť, takto možno zažijeme ešte oveľa väčšiu hanbu. Stále sa mi vynára paralela s deaflympiádou.


Netreba to brať až tak tragicky. Vždy sa s tým dá niečo robiť. Projekt treba v prvom rade sprofesionalizovať. Nerobiť kultúru hurá štýlom (však €Ú nám to zaplatí).

*Novým umeleckým riaditeľom EHMK je Peter Katina*

Zazvonil koniec a Zore je koniec.



> Sudzina informoval, že Jana Krajkovičová už nie je hovorkyňou a o EHMK bude informovať hovorkyňa košického magistrátu Martina Viktorínová.


----------



## veteran

^^ Ktovie, aký manažment prinesie nové vedenie... Možno sa dočkáme prekvapení... No tie môžu byť pozitívne i negatívne. Uvidíme...


----------



## Kvietok

veteran said:


> ^^ Ktovie, aký manažment prinesie nové vedenie... Možno sa dočkáme prekvapení... No tie môžu byť pozitívne i negatívne. Uvidíme...


Ako poznám staré postavy košickej kultúry, očakávam viacmenej len tie negatívne...


----------



## maximi0804

No tak dufam, ze su uz vsetci kuvici a Bratislavafobni spokojni!! Mame tu harmonikara z Topolcian a muzikanta z Kosic, ktory nevie povedat suvisle dve vety. Tak to som teraz zvedavy, ci sa budu ozyvat, ze Topocianca NIE! Ci, kedze je z Hrnolovho rodiska a pokrsteni hranolovou stranou tak uz je vsetko v poriadku?! Len preto, ze niekto hra na akordeon aj na skole v zahranici staci na to aby viedol takyto projekt? Tito pani nas maju reprezentovat? Oni su uz dostatocne fundovani? Je mi z toho celeho smutno. Ked uz ide o prachy tak sa nevhodny ludia odstavia, dosadia sa babky, ktore budu mrmlat co im bolo povedane, ze "sa zapoja vsetky institucie v meste" (fakt to bude potom nieco super jedinecne s operou, baletom a cirkevnym spevokolom ohurime svet)a v pozadi uz si medlia ruky obyvatelia Mestskeho Parku 1 a im blizky ako zas so vsetkymi vy-behli a za EU peniaze si postavia hotel v parku a zafinancuju kampan do dalsich volieb. Ake ste len kratkozrake Kosice moje.. a nepoucitelne..


----------



## metropoly_sk

nehovorim ze projekt za predchadzajuce obdobie a vedenie bol tip top :rock:, ale toto co pride teraz s tym novym vedenim :gaah:, az teraz sa budeme hanbit za to ze ten titul sme vobec dostali a tak to zhanobili! :goodnight aby sme este nevracali peniaze spat d EU.


----------



## Hafan

Kritici môžu byť šťastní prešťastní, že teraz to už bude len a len dobre. Mám dojem, že Košice nikdy neprekročia svoj provinčný tieň. Tak na transparentné rašice, kde si fleky prerozdelia nie podľa známostí, ale podľa odborných kritérií na výberových konaniach.

http://korzar.sme.sk/c/5937209/mesto-kultury-diskutabilne-rozdelilo-dva-miliony-eur.html


----------



## metropoly_sk

objavuju sa uz aj iniciatori ... ktori chcu napisat list Krajcerovi ...


----------



## eMareq

*Šéf mesta kultúry Sudzina dlží štátu*


----------



## Hafan

**

http://zabava.sme.sk/c/5930321/folklor-na-vas.html :lol:


----------



## eMareq

*Umelci protestujú proti novému vedeniu mesta kultúry*


----------



## isidor

uspech projektu je nezadrzatelny


> Košice 2013 obvinili doterajšiu riaditeľku projektu
> 
> Plytvanie peniazmi, neúplné účtovníctvo, pochybná pracovná morálka. To všetko vyčíta nové vedenie projektu Európske hlavné mesto kultúry doterajšej riaditeľke Zore Jaurovej.
> 
> BRATISLAVA. „Je neprípustné, aby riaditeľka takého významného európskeho projektu trávila v tíme v priemere 4,5 dňa za mesiac a stála mesto takmer 70-tisíc eur,“ píše sa vo vyhlásení, ktoré zverejnilo nové vedenie projektu Košice 2013.
> 
> Zoznam výčitiek bývalej riaditeľke projektu Zore Jaurovej (na snímke) je ešte dlhší. Obsahuje napríklad výhrady voči sume 850 eur, ktorú organizácia platila za právne služby, hoci mesto má vlastné právne oddelenie, vytlačenie výročnej správy projektu za 2-tisíc eur, vyplatené ročné odmeny členom tímu vo výške 23-tisíc eur či vyplácanie záloh vo výške sto percent za investície, na ktoré neexistovali zmluvy.
> 
> „Netuším, na akých údajoch a podkladoch sa zakladajú uvedené tvrdenia, ale ide o znôšku nezmyslov a z kontextu vytrhnutých informácií, ktoré je ťažko komentovať,“ tvrdí Zora Jaurová. „Je smutné, ak si mesto Košice neváži roky intenzívnej práce desiatok ľudí v tíme a množstvo nadčasov a nadpráce označuje za pochybnú pracovnú morálku.“
> 
> Bývalá riaditeľka odmieta aj obvinenia, že zákulisnými ťahmi poškodzuje dobré meno projektu: „Projektu škodí hlavne nestabilita, diskontinuita a takéto ničím nepodložené vyjadrenia. Všetkým, ktorí sme boli pri zrode projektu, pôjde vždy o to, aby dopadol čo najlepšie.“
> 
> Podľa nového vedenia neziskovky Košice 2013 kontrola éry pôsobenia Zory Jaurovej ešte stále pokračuje. Podľa jej výsledkov sa rozhodne o ďalšom postupe.


http://kultura.sme.sk/c/5955754/kosice-2013-obvinili-doterajsiu-riaditelku-projektu.html


----------



## R1S0

este ze prisli ti,co nekecaju,ale makaju


----------



## veteran

*Krajcer chce z hradu dominantu Košíc*



> Revitalizácia košického hradu má zo zrúcaniny spraviť novú dominantu Košíc. Tak to vidí minister kultúry Daniel Krajcer (SaS).


Chcú urobiť dominantu z 1,5 metra vysokého múru?




> Pod hradbami má vyrásť amfiteáter a turistický servis.


Zasa ďalší amfiteáter? Urobíme súťaž bez víťaza a potom skonštatujeme, že na to nemáme? Čo tak začať konečne robiť už pripravené projekty a nie stále kecať o nových prioritách, dominantách,... Len pripomínam, že je polovica roka 2011.


----------



## Kelon

Náhodou, mňa vcelku príjemne prekvapilo, že sa v tomto prjekte ráta aj s košickým hradom, kt. bol doteraz úplne opomenutý a mnoho Košičanov o jeho existencii ani len netušilo. Aj keď nejakú dominantu z tých rújn asi ťažko spravia, no predsa len, aspoň sa to dostane do povedomia širšej verejnosti. A spropaguje sa vďaka tomu aj mimo KE.


----------



## veteran

Kelon said:


> Náhodou, mňa vcelku príjemne prekvapilo, že sa v tomto prjekte ráta aj s košickým hradom, kt. bol doteraz úplne opomenutý a mnoho Košičanov o jeho existencii ani len netušilo. Aj keď nejakú dominantu z tých rújn asi ťažko spravia, no predsa len, aspoň sa to dostane do povedomia širšej verejnosti. A spropaguje sa vďaka tomu aj mimo KE.


To je všetko v poriadku, ja to podporujem. Ale prečo sa o tom píše, že z toho chcú mať _"novú dominantu Košíc"_. Ten hrad nebol nikdy postavený, sú to len zvyšky obvodových múrov. Treba to podrobne preskúmať, zreštaurovať a urobiť z toho kvalitný náučný chodník s tabuľami. Ale dominanta? To tam chcú postaviť nový Spišský hrad alebo čo? Stále mi to pripadá tak, že každý, kto je do toho zainteresovaný, tak si presadzuje tú svoju dominantu, ale realita je taká, že sa nič nerobí. Kdeže sú projekty na prestavbu plavárne? A čo s amfiteátrom? A čo kasárne na Bačikovej? EHMK je zatiaľ fabrika na papierovú formu projektov.

K amfiteátru na Hradovej - veľmi dobre to vystihol L. Rovinský: _„Keby tam mal byť amfiteáter, nesúhlasil by som. Ak to má byť prírodná priehlbinka, kde by bolo historické predstavenie, to si viem predstaviť.“_ Takto si to viem predstaviť aj ja. Skutočný - "kamenný" - amfiteáter už máme a ten treba dať rýchlo dokopy, lebo sa nám pred očami rozpadne.


----------



## Kelon

veteran said:


> To je všetko v poriadku, ja to podporujem. Ale prečo sa o tom píše, že z toho chcú mať _"novú dominantu Košíc"_. Ten hrad nebol nikdy postavený, sú to len zvyšky obvodových múrov. Treba to podrobne preskúmať, zreštaurovať a urobiť z toho kvalitný náučný chodník s tabuľami. Ale dominanta? To tam chcú postaviť nový Spišský hrad alebo čo?



Buďme realisti. Čo myslíš, že s tým spravia? Nakoniec to bez tak ostane tak, ako to je, max. pribudne nejaký ukazovateľ na ceste do kavečian. :lol: Zbytočne sa tým rozrušovať :lol: ..ale, aspoň sa o tom píše a propaguje sa :lol:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Mne je niekedy z niektorych komentarov az smiesno. Tu sa fakt pinda asi preto lebo je to popularne v spolocnosti  Staci si pozriet jeden blok spravodajstva na hociktorej TV - 30 negativnych prispevkov, jeden pozitivny alebo neutralny (vrazdy, lupeze, kradeze, autonehody, obcianske spory a na zaver jedna kulturna akcia...) akoby sa na Slovensku nic ine nedialo len zabijalo lupilo kradlo a nakoniec sa vsetci isli kulturne vyzit na koncert...potom sa ludom ani necudujem ze vsetci rozmyslame negativisticky a sme znechuteni (castokrat dopredu a zbytocne).

Teraz k dominante  Neviem kde je napisane ze dominanta musi byt 200 metrov vysoka. Dominanta moze byt aj v zmysle kulturnom, historickom... a zas sa tu pohorsujete uz nad tym ze sa tam ide stavat nejaky novy palac ach... alebo amfiteater pre nedajboze 30 000 ludi  za prve pohorsujete sa nad korzarom  a za druhe este aj v tom korzari sa pise o PRIRODNOM amfiteatri, o NAUCNOM CHODNIKU, o zachovani TORZA HRADU a prezentacii archeologickych nalezov...

za dalsie. Ze pomaly kazdy v projekte EHMK ma tu svoju dominantu, alebo inak - prioritu. No ci to nebude tym ze sa projekt financuje z roznych zdrojov? Eurofondy, st. rozpocet, rozpocet KSK a nieco aj z mestskeho rozpoctu urcite. Takze minimalne 4 financne zdroje, ked si zastupca kazdeho urci jednu "svoju" prioritu tak sa to moze takto javit ze vlastne prava ruka nevie co robi (chce robit) lava - aj ked to nie je daleko od reality 

A na zaver aby nevzniklo zbytocne nedorozumenie. Tymto nic a nikoho neobhajujem, uz vobec nie projekt EHMK a jeho vyvoj, ktory smeruje pomaly ale isto do sraciek (sorry za vyraz) Nakoniec sa postavia akurat vymenniky (co nie je zly projekt len mozno zle odkomunikovany) a kasarne v nejakom provizornom rieseni. Dufam ze to vynahradi aspon program, o com ale tiez zacinam pochybovat vzhladom na vymenu riaditela. Ale ked uz nad niecim pochybujem tak sa snazim na zaklade objektivnych skutocnosti a nie na zaklade krcmovych dristov, domyslaciek, alebo totalnych vymyslov...Len mi nedalo zareagovat na niektore komenty


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Teraz k dominante  Neviem kde je napisane ze dominanta musi byt 200 metrov vysoka. Dominanta moze byt aj v zmysle kulturnom, historickom... a zas sa tu pohorsujete uz nad tym ze sa tam ide stavat nejaky novy palac ach


1,5 metra vysoké múry nikdy nepostaveného hradu nemajú šance stať sa kultúrno-historickou dominantou. Ako archeologické nálezisko áno, ale určite nie dominanta. Len pre tvoju informáciu - jedna skutočná dominanta v centre sa nám slimačím tempom rekonštruuje od roku 1978. Matejova veža nám obrastá zeleňou. Prečo sa peniaze nedajú tam? Na Hradovej už archeologický prieskum prebehol, ešte za Obuvníka - náučný chodník tam myslím je (resp. bol), žiaľ je slabo spropagovaný. 

A dóm nie je jediná pamiatka, do ktorej by bolo dobré vrážať peniaze. V centre je ich hneď niekoľko. Milan Kolcun do zhrnul dobre: _„Napríklad Dóm sv. Alžbety je na 9. meste, hrad sa nemá čo predbiehať. Keď už, tak až po hlavných pamiatkach v centre mesta. Keby sme tam nemali čo robiť, tak môžeme ísť do takýchto akcií.“_

Zasa len ďalší projekt v rámci EHMK, ktorý "sa predbehol" v hierarchii priorít, ktorá sa neustále mení.


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> za dalsie. Ze pomaly kazdy v projekte EHMK ma tu svoju dominantu, alebo inak - prioritu. No ci to nebude tym ze sa projekt financuje z roznych zdrojov?


A nemal by byť EHMK náhodou ucelený a skoordinovaný projekt?! To tu potom ani nemuselo žiadne EHMK byť, MK by dalo na hrad, mesto by zrekonštruovalo kasárne za pomoci EF a kultúra sa mohla robiť aj bez toho. Keď si tu bude každý zástupca finančných zdrojov vytyčovať svoje priority, tak ľahko docielime to, že nakoniec nebude peňazí ani na jeden projekt (v zmysle kompletný projekt, kompletná rekonštrukcia - nie pozliepané provizórium ukončené 31.12.2012 o 23:59).

Čiže ja som za EHMK iba v prípade ak pôjde o ucelený a skoordinovaný projekt s jasne vytýčenými, nemennými a reálnymi prioritami. Nie každý mesiac nový projekt, dominanta, priorita s pochybnou, resp. nereálnou budúcnosťou.


----------



## eMKejx

ja som ani nevedel ze Kosice maju nejaky hrad, okrem krasneho namestia a nejakej tej sinagogy. le zrejme uz stoji len torzo zakladov, hm?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Rudebox74 said:


> zadarmo ako zadarmo , resp zadarmo, ale nie pre kazdeho (kedze mnoho ludi o tom zjavne nevedelo), ale spomeniem si na to, ked budem po bielej noci stat beznadejne na zastavke a cakat na godota


a koho je to chyba ze o tom vela ludi nevedelo? Snad nie DPMK? To si mali zaplatit drahu reklamu v celostatnych televiziach? alebo robit nejaku inu masivnu kampan za "xxx xxx" eciek? Aby naaaahodou niekto necestoval s oznacenym listkom? To by potom bolo pindania, ze kolko penazi sa zbytocne presralo na zbytocnu kampan... Bolo o tom info v regionalnych mediach (korzar)  a urcite to mali niekolko dni na svojom webe. To ze sa ludia nezaujimaju (z vlastnej iniciativy) o dianie v meste, na Slovensku, celosvetovo... nieje problem DPMK ale tych ludi  Potom to tak aj vyzera ze tu mame Rasiho a spol. ze sme tu mali este v roku 2010 vladu HZDS+SNS+SMER, atd...


----------



## Rudebox74

tohtorocna Biela noc - svetovy *TRAPAS *


----------



## martvir

Biela noc 2011 zhodnotim ako cele zle. Clovek oproti minulemu roku nemal dovod chodit po tych bodoch, v noci navliest personal do cervenych triciek tiez napad za vsetky eurofondy, lebo ich v tej tme bolo neskutocne vidiet z jedneho konca mesta na druhy. ked som sa spytal a co vlastne budu robit? no budu tancovat... no memam slov. to je len ciastka z celeho vecera. tohto roku to bolo na jednotku nezvladnute. to mate tak, ked mate behom roka 3 sefov, resp. ked ani nevieto kto vam je vlastne sef


----------



## Rudebox74

a fotil aj Sckesk aj Tibor


----------



## CI3r1cK

Kebyže som totálny laik a prídem na takúto akciu s očakávaním, moje dojmy by boli také, že moderné umenie je strašná sprostosť...


----------



## hraby

Rudebox74 said:


> tohtorocna Biela noc - svetovy *TRAPAS *


mozes popisat, co bolo take trapne? s tej jednoduchej nerozvitej vety mi to nejako nieje jasne, ani z prilozenych fotiek tu trapnost neregistrujem.. 

ty povacsine kydas na nieco.. ked sa nic nerobi, je zle, ak sa nieco robi, opat je zle.. skus sam vymysliet a zorganizovat akciu pre EHMK 2013, ktora vsetkych zaujme, bude perfektne zmaknuta, ludia budu padat z noh z tej parady.. ak sa ti to podari, osobne sadnem do auta a pojdem ti zablahozelat k uspechu a brutalnej propagacie mojho rodneho mesta v EU.

ja nechapem, preco este stale vobec zijes v KE.. odporucam ti berlin alebo hannover..


----------



## Rudebox74

^^ 

bol si tam? ja som za, ze sa nieco deje, ale toto absolutne nevyslo ... joj saamozrejme, ked si tam nebol a pozeras len na fotky , tak jasne ze to bolo super, na fotkach vsetko vyzera krasne

btw pozri si pod udalost na faceboku komentare k bielej noci - 90% a viac totalne zapornych. Takze asi nebudem vadny len ja. Skus sa zamysliet nad tym zasa ty. A reci o kritizovani si nechaj laskavo pre seba !!!


----------



## eMareq

Ja som bol a musím súhlasiť sa Rudeboxom, že ten program bol podľa mňa ešte slabší ako bol minulý rok (kedy to bolo tiež slabé, ale aspoň boli lyžičky v parku a tuším aj koncert bol). Tentoraz boli aspoň lampy. Na Mlynskej bolo akési koleso v ktorom behal človek (ak si viete predstaviť také minikoliesko v klietke do ktorého dáte behať škrečka). No nedarilo sa im to. Mal som šťastie hneď vedľa mňa na akési "umenie" v podobe, že sa na Hlavnej zišlo zopár mládežníkov, postavili sa do kruhu, chvíľu akoby zmeraveli potom sa rozišli a do toho stredu kde stáli vyliali vodu. Neviem čo to malo byť. Inak inštalácie neprekvapili ani nezaujali a veľmi rýchle som sa odtiaľ vyparil. Garantovali mi, že nezaspím. Šiel som s kľudom spať. Ale aspoň na Hlavnej to na chvíľu ožilo.

(To čo sa mi na včerajšom dni najviac pozdávalo bolo zapálenie ohňa pri soche maratónca.)

Kyvadlová doprava bol nejaký mikrobus(!), ktorý do Košíc a z Košíc v tom čase kedy som sa motal po stanici chodil prázdny.


----------



## hraby

^^ na nejaky facebook ja nema cas.. to co tam niekto vypisuje ma nezaujima.. 

ty kritizovat mozes a ja nemozem? zvlastne..

napis prosim priamo, co bolo take zle.


----------



## Rudebox74

emareq to napisal za mna, aj martvir



hraby said:


> na nejaky facebook ja nema cas..


sam tomu neveris


----------



## hraby

^^ na facebooku som bol 5x pod prihlasenim kamosa.. odkial beries tu istotu, ze patrim k tej vacsine, ktora sa tam vykecava? skype mi bohate staci..


----------



## Rudebox74

tak ti par nazorov skopirujem , bez mien , nijak som nevyberal, vybral som tie ktore boli hore a siel so zaradom. Jediny poztiviny koment co som vynechal bol - najlepšie boli tie zelené bodky 

a teraz to ostatne, co som kopiroval presne pod sebou, a nic som nevynechal ani neupravil. Najdi si troska casu

vacsiu kktinu som vazne nevidela,traaapne,dokopy nic tam nebolo,min. rok aspon lyzicky boli D

jak dobre ze som nebol

 to bola taka hlupost vsade vela ludi ale nikde nic normalne 

Bolo to jedna z mojich najhorších akcií za neviem koľko mesiac...uplna nuda! že idem domov som sa už dlho tak netešila.

pridem do mesta a rodiny s kočikmi a s malymi detmi pozeraju na platno kde sa jebu prasata ? )) vykvet Slovenska to len mi dokažeme  keby bolo aspon po 22:00 ale bolo 20:30 poho nevyjadrujem sa 

Všade ludia ale nikde nic DDDDDD 

Muka ... nič moc :/

...myslím, že tým "umelcom" niekto vymenil matroš a vymklo sa im to z rúk  bolo to absolútne hrozné až na lampy v parku a nikdy sa nepostavne do radu do Jakabovho paláca a hľadať virtuálne kvety je neuveriteľná strata času....celé je to nanič...


----------



## hraby

^^ diky

ale po zhliadnuti fotiek som nadobudol pocit dobre odvedenej akcie.. hlavne ta hrnciarska a park.


----------



## Rudebox74

Biela noc



> najlepsie bolo vajce na hlavnej,
> ked si silno buchal, tak volali mestsku... trapas.





> Velmi zmiesane pocity, mnohe "expozicie" sa mi zdali nezvladnute aj organizacne (napr. ludia motajuci sa po premietacej ploche v Halmiho dvore, hoci stacilo jasne oznacit kadial maju ist, co kocka, ktora to tam zrejme mala na starosti nezvladala). Vlastne, nezaujalo ma tam absolutne nic a najviac ma dostalo "dielo" Moznosti kon(verz/zerv)acie vody. Fakt neviem koho moze napadnut vacsia hlupost ako svetelny had oblozeny plastovymi flasami. Bordel mozme vidiet aj pri smetnych bedniach, aj ked nesvieti. A Hrnciarska, ako som pocuval, mnohym pripominala 1.november a chodenie po cintorinoch. Proste, chybalo mi tam nieco zaujimave.


----------



## Rudebox74

hraby said:


> ^^ diky
> 
> ale po zhliadnuti fotiek som nadobudol pocit dobre odvedenej akcie.. hlavne ta hrnciarska a park.


hraby , ono to bolo pekne, ale totalne nezvladnute a bez pointy , avsak ako som povedal, so rad , ze sa nieco deje, avsak toto vobac nevyslo, toto bolo pekne avsak uplne zle . Jedina vyhoda je , ze mesto zilo asi ako nikdy


----------



## hraby

aspon centrum bolo plne vecer?


----------



## Rudebox74

bolo, citil som sa ako niekde mimo SR , vsade plno. Ale ja mat obchod na hlavnej iste ho necham otvoreny, lebo urcite by mali zisky , takto bolo vsade plno, ale okrem barov vsetko zavrete. Aj tie mali stastie, ze bolo pekne pocasie a dalo sa sediet von, vsetky boli natrieskane. Aida samozrejme preplnena - ta to proste vie

+ by som nechal fontanu do 2hej v noci aspon

a co som bol prekvapeny, bud len som nemal stastie ale ja som nevidel skoro nikde policajtov - vreckari mali raj


----------



## hraby

^^ aspon ze centrum ozilo. pocasie momentalne praje, aj dnesnemu maratonu naozaj doprialo.


----------



## martvir

hraby uz som myslel, ze silou mocou nechces pochopit a vytvaras naznak, aby si sa mohol hadat ako rudebox na vsetko kyda.
Pozitivom zo vcerajska bolo jedine to, ze sa opat ludi podarilo zmobilizovat a prinutit ich z pred televizie do mesta. Avsak vcerajsok oproti minulemu roku nemal koncept. nic co by ma prinutilo ist na nezaujimave stanoviste. minuly rok som apson zo srandy s kamosom zbieral peciatky co na kazdom stanovisti davali na mapku a tak sme aspon cas stravili aj na totalnej blbosti. Taktiez park bol minuleho roku tymi svietiacimi lyzickami vysvieteny, ze som myslel, ze je den. Vcera boli niekde vzadu pohadzane volajakaske lampy pod stromami, tak som s kamosom siel krizom cez park, tak ako ovce spolu s dalsimi ovcami pred nami a za nami. V tej tme zrazu nejake kriky, potom priekopa. Kamos sa tam skoro prizabil, lebo ziadnu taku zradu necakal. By ma zaujimalo ako dopadli ti s kocikom co sme obehovali  V meste som castokrat prehliadol tabulu s opisom co to tam vlastne je, takze som na kulturu kukal ako tehlou zasiahnuty...


----------



## martvir

Inak mne sa zda, ze prave na to su tie peniaze z toho projektu vyclenene, aby bola kultura pre vsetkych, aby to v meste ozilo, tak ako vcera, skoda, ze len na jeden den v roku ak neratam vianocne trhy. som taktiez presvedceny, ze aj ti umelci dostali nejake cashe, takze na kavicku urcite budu mat. skor za tricko pracovali dobrovolnici...


----------



## motooo

Cim neskor zacnu s reko,tym viac si moze prihodit stavebna firma co to bude realizovat, za to, ze to musela tak expresne urobit..a ked to trosku predsa len omeskaju, tak sa to hodi na predchodcov..a problem bude vyrieseny..ostava dufat, ze sa toho co najviac postiha..

btw. ked som isiel naposledy okolo kina druzba (minuly tyzden) tak to tam bolo zavrete a okupovane bandou povodnych obytelov..cele to OC za kinom je dost znicene a plne podivnych individui..clovek vyjde zo SLSP a ako keby sa teleportoval do rumunska..


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

niesu tam nejake "cudne" vlastnicke vztahy? ci to vlastni mesto? Ked to vlastni nejaky retardovany sukromnik tak sa s tym asi vela neda spravit...


----------



## R1S0

veteran said:


> *Opravu Kulturparku Košice do roku 2013 nestihnú*


*STAY CLASSY KOSICE*

:dance:


----------



## eMareq

najlepsejsejsi said:


> tak ale malo to vyznam, povodne chceli vyrubat 160 stromov vsak? Ja som aj po tomto za revitalizaciu, s tym parkom treba nieco robit ako z bezpecnostnej stranky, tak aj z vizualnej a vobec celkova starostlivost... ked aj padne tych 60 stromov, nic ine ich nenahradi len ina zelen ("modernejsia", vhodnejsie umiestnena...)


Ten revitalizovaný park bude za 10-20 rokov vyzerať rovnako zanedbane ako pred revitalizáciou. Lebo na jeho starostlivosť nebudú €. Tak ako tomu bolo doteraz.


----------



## veteran

Rudebox74 said:


> a nevies ci sa okolo neho nieco nedeje? neplanuje sa tam nieco? Bola by skoda, aby to schatralo. Zrejme sa teraz nevyuziva vobac na nejake ucely, ci?
> Niekedy davno sme tam chodievali do kina, odvedy som tam nebol


Nedeje sa nič. Tí, o ktorých niektorí vravia, že na všetko len frflú a nič nenavrhujú navrhli nasledovné: Možnosť zaradenia objektu kina Družba do projektu Košice – EHMK 2013. Prebehlo aj pracovné stretnutie - no nemám pocit, žeby bolo úspešné - teda v zmysle, žeby sa s tým kinom niečo pohlo dopredu.


----------



## eMareq

*Košická biela noc priniesla atraktívne inštalácie*


----------



## hicotech

hmm.. podla nazvu clanku, by som povedal, ze som bol na inej bielej noci


----------



## Rudebox74

Košice si požičajú z banky na Lunik IX i na mesto kultúry


----------



## veteran

Verejné obstarávanie: Stará krytá plaváreň - KUNSTHALLE, Košice

Vydané / aktualizované: 15. 11. 2011
Lehota na predkladanie ponúk alebo žiadostí o účasť: 12. 12. 2011

Hodnota zákazky: 6 500 000 EUR
Trvanie zmluvy: 8 mesiacov (od uzatvorenia zmluvy)

Verejné obstarávanie: Rekonštrukcia a revitalizácia parkov v Meste Košice: Mestský park, Komenského ul. - východ, Komenského ul. - západ, Moyzesová ul.

Vydané / aktualizované: 15. 11. 2011
Lehota na predkladanie ponúk alebo žiadostí o účasť: 12. 12. 2011

Hodnota zákazky: 8 700 000 EUR
Trvanie zmluvy: 8 mesiacov (od uzatvorenia zmluvy)


----------



## isidor

Uvery odklepnute, mozeme zacat rozhadzovat prasule...


----------



## veteran

^^ Show must go on:

*Rekonštrukcia a stavebné úpravy Amfiteáter*
Objem investície:	650 000 EUR

*Rekonštrukcia a zmena využitia výmenníkových staníc na Kultúrno-spoločenské centrá, Ľudová ul., Štítová ul., Važecká ul., Wupertálska ul.*
Objem investície:	1 050 000 EUR

*Rekonštrukcia Uličky remesiel - Hrnčiarska ul., Vodná ul, Rumanova ul.*
Objem investície:	740 000 EUR

*Revitalizácia hradu na vrchu Hradová v Košiciach*
Objem investície:	980 000 EUR


----------



## hicotech

milion eur na vymenniky?
no a ten hrad to bol teda vymysel fakt


----------



## Kvietok

hicotech said:


> no a ten hrad to bol teda vymysel fakt


V rámci všelijakých kvázi čistiacich prác sa IMHO peniaze ulievajú najlepšie ...


----------



## Kvietok

*Sándor Márai PROTI VETRU*

Celkom fajn dokument o Máraiho živote. 






Z toho čo sa stalo s Košicami ale i celým svetom by radosť asi nemal ..


----------



## veteran

*Mesto kultúry chce viac peňazí na propagáciu*

+ zaujímavosť:

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/predsed...ulhofer-bol-na-pracovnej-navsteve-v-kosiciach


> "Začiatkom týždňa navštívil Košice predseda monitorovacieho výboru EK, *Mangred* Gaulhofer, spolu so Jacqueline Packaud. Počas svojej *ani nie 24 hodinovej návštevy* sa stretli s tímom neziskovej organizácie Košice - Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013."


http://www.koalicia2013.eu/Lists/Oznamy/DispForm.aspx?ID=15


> "Predseda Monitorovacieho výboru Európskej komisie pre Košice – EHMK 2013 *Manfred* Gaulhofer to uviedol na stretnutí s predstaviteľmi podnikateľskej sféry Koalície 2013+, ktoré sa uskutočnilo 14. novembra ako súčasť *dvojdňovej návštevy* Manfreda Gaulhofera v Košiciach."


Tak si vyberte...


----------



## seem

Ešte ti tam chýba údaj z Korzára.


----------



## veteran

Show must go on...

*Návrhy na uznesenia MZ*
http://www.kosice.sk/rokovanie_mz.asp?id=117 - bod 24 a 25



> Majetkovoprávnym usporiadaním pozemkov v dotknutom území dôjde k sceleniu pozemkov v Mestskom parku do výlučného vlastníctva mesta a následného vytvorenia možnosti zrealizovať rekonštrukciu a revitalizáciu zelene na území celého Mestského parku v rozsahu víťazného návrhu investičného projektu EHMK Košice 2013.


Preložené do slovenčiny - likvidácia časti mestského parku a vstupu na kúpalisko kvôli plánovanej prístupovej komunikácie k *"*hotelu*"*, ktorý plánujú obyvatelia *"*Športovo-relaxačného centra*"* na adrese Mestský park 1 - a to všetko pod rúškom *"*revitalizácie*"* Mestského parku v rámci EHMK. Jednoducho Košice...


----------



## didinko

veteran said:


> Show must go on...
> 
> *Návrhy na uznesenia MZ*
> http://www.kosice.sk/rokovanie_mz.asp?id=117 - bod 24 a 25
> 
> 
> 
> Preložené do slovenčiny - likvidácia časti mestského parku a vstupu na kúpalisko kvôli plánovanej prístupovej komunikácie k *"*hotelu*"*, ktorý plánujú obyvatelia *"*Športovo-relaxačného centra*"* na adrese Mestský park 1 - a to všetko pod rúškom *"*revitalizácie*"* Mestského parku v rámci EHMK. Jednoducho Košice...


Sledujem, že Paškovsko-Murkovské nárečie ti už celkom ide. :lol:


----------



## veteran

*Košice vymenili pozemky v parku*



> Dve územia v najväčšej mestskej zeleni vymenili mestskí poslanci za pozemky súkromníka, ktorý má povolenie na stavbu hotela.
> 
> KOŠICE. O výmene rozhodlo zastupiteľstvo už v septembri, včera ju definitívne potvrdilo.
> 
> V dvoch samostatných bodoch predložila viceprimátorka Renáta Lenártová (Most) návrh na zámenu mestských a súkromných pozemkov v Mestskom parku.
> 
> Mesto a spoločnosť Neomad Dušana Macha si navzájom vymenia pozemky v inej časti parku s rovnakou rozlohou (88 m2) a doplatkom pre mesto vo výške takmer 3 000 eur. Zmena sa týka aj pozemku s výmerou 314 m2 bez finančného vyrovnania.
> 
> *Výmenu odporučila majetková komisia, mestská časť Staré mesto aj Útvar hlavného architekta.* Ten však upozorňuje na nutnosť spolupráce oboch vlastníkov pozemkov a pripomína, že jedna z parciel vo vlastníctve spoločnosti Neomad slúži ako verejná komunikácia.
> 
> *Radnica argumentovala v návrhu scelením pozemkov a projektom mesta kultúry Košice 2013. Pozemky súkromnej firmy v južnej časti parku majú byť súčasťou územia, ktoré je riešené ako celok vo víťaznom návrhu jeho plánovanej rekonštrukcie.*


Paškomachohotel dostal zelenú (dokonca už má naprojektovanú aj príjazdovú cestu - v rámci Auparkokruhu). A s ním aj ďalšie plošné zmenšenie plochy Mestského parku a následná "revitalizácia" zvyšku.


----------



## hraby

^^ neviem, ci sa mam smiat, alebo plakat.. hno:

a ten doplatok 3000€, tak to je vazne za vsetky drobne.. :bash:


----------



## metropoly_sk

EHMK zacina putovat po Slovensku:

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/folder/kultour/kultour

Bratislava
Žilina
Banská Bystrica
Prešov

Košice – budúce európske hlavné mesto kultúry navštívi v polovici decembra v rámci slovenského turné Bratislavu, Žilinu, Banskú Bystricu, Prešov a Košice. Turné sprevádza netradičný multifunkčný objekt – mobilné pódium na kolesách – KULTOUR 2013, ktorý postupne od 13. do 19. decembra zavíta do piatich miest. Organizátori chcú prostredníctvom jedinečnej prezentácie a programu priblížiť projekt všetkým obyvateľom Slovenska. Program so začiatkom o 16:00 hod. bude situovaný do centier a na hlavné námestia miest.


----------



## R1S0

> Košice vymenili pozemky v parku
> 
> Radnica argumentovala v návrhu scelením pozemkov a projektom mesta kultúry Košice 2013. Pozemky súkromnej firmy v južnej časti parku majú byť súčasťou územia, ktoré je riešené ako celok vo víťaznom návrhu jeho plánovanej rekonštrukcie.


takze vymena lukrativnych a klucovych pozemkov za rozdrobeny odpad v juznej casti so SMIESNYM doplatkom 3000eur je este prezentovane ako BOMBA KSEFT PRE MESTO... hno:

co tak zmenit nazov z kampane a spojit to so sloganom mesta na: 
*
stRAŠIdelne paškice-mesto,ktore to vie...* :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## metropoly_sk

*Program a jeho línie pre roky 2012 a 2013 sú pripravené*

Dvadsaťpäť kľúčových podujatí, takmer sedemdesiat významných podujatí a stovky sprievodných. Hudba, literatúra, výtvarné umenie, divadlo, tanec, nové médiá, multižánrovosť. Toto je v skratke program na roky 2012 a 2013, ktorý verejnosti predstavil Vladimír Beskid, umelecký riaditeľ Košice 2013, n. o. Ten spolu so svojim tímom definoval päť základných stratégií.

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/program-a-jeho-linie-pre-roky-2012-a-2013-su-pripravene


----------



## veteran

V Košiciach opäť vytvoria ľadové sochy

Ta co, keľo vytrimu? :lol:


----------



## michael89

Dokym ich zaš dajaky chumaj co sebe myšľi že je majster šveta nerozkope.


----------



## veteran

Znovuzrodenie II.


----------



## veteran

*Projekt EHMK: Umelci hovoria o hanbe, chcú Krajcerovu hlavu*

Strapatá Prešpuráčka spisuje výzvu...

Nech zrušia celý projekt. Aj tak to k ničomu nevedie. Kultúra sa dá robiť aj bez toho. Biznis s verejnými peniazmi však nie... :bash:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> Nech zrušia celý projekt. Aj tak to k ničomu nevedie. Kultúra sa dá robiť aj bez toho. Biznis s verejnými peniazmi však nie... :bash:


ak poznas tych "spravnych" ludi tak sa da robit biznis s verejnymi peniazmi v kulture (rovnako ako vsade inde) rovnako ako cez EHMK. Posledne dni su tomu "peknym" prikladom... Aj lahsie, kedze tam idu aj peniaze z eurofondov, cize je tam vacsia kontrola z Bruselu...

Za dalsie... zrusit cely projekt? To si snad ani neviem predstavit. To by nebola hanba ze?

akoze chapem rozcarovanie z EHMK co sa tyka (ne)realizacie investicnych projektov... To je jeden fatalny fail. Ale hodnotit EHMK *2013* co sa tyka programovej stranky v roku *2011*?? a tie hodnotenia su tu uz snad od roku 2009! Ked podstatna cast programu sa bude realizovat az v roku 2013, terajsie akcie spojene s EHMK su skor len akesi "promo" na rok 2013...

A davat tu ako vysledky EHMK a zosmiesnovat tento projekt ironickym poukazovanim na vymenniky, tanec s bagrom a podobne... Ked uz teraz je v meste XY viac festivalov, pravidelnych alebo jednorazovych akcii ktore tu predtym neboli. Jednoducho viac kultury.


----------



## eMareq

Chúďa Zora. Ten projekt bol od samého začiatku jej dieťa. Nevie preglgnúť, že teraz ho má pod palcom niekto iný. Ale keď tak kričí, tak jej asi niekto priškrtil kohútik s potokmi peňazí. Nijak inak si to neviem vysvetliť.

Veteran: Myslím, že zastavovať projekt už nemá zmysel. Čo viem, tak do roku 2012 by sa mali stihnúť spraviť výmenníky, možno menšie stavby. Inak nič.


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> Veteran: Myslím, že zastavovať projekt už nemá zmysel. Čo viem, tak do roku 2012 by sa mali stihnúť spraviť výmenníky, možno menšie stavby. Inak nič.


Zastaviť sa mal ešte pred tým, než sa rozdali prachy na "revitalizáciu" parkov ("Keď hrozí krach, pomôže nám Mach"), kunsthalle, kasárne a ostatné "projekty" - teda pred cca mesiacom. To sa dalo ešte uhrať s relatívne malou hanbou. Ale pár (alebo dva páry?!) smiešnych výmenníkov ako leitmotív investičných zámerov sa ináč ako hanba nazvať nedá.

Kultúrne akcie a rôzne vystúpenia/podujatia sa dali/dajú robiť aj bez hlavičky a loga EHMK.


----------



## R1S0

dopadne to presne tak,ako sa cakalo...


----------



## veteran

23.12.2011









26.12.2011









Ruka a hokejka sa asi neroztopili...


----------



## R1S0

co za hovado to zase spravilo....


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

jak vies ze sa to neurvalo samo kvoli topeniu?


----------



## R1S0

je tam viacero casti na viacero sochach,ktore by sa predpokladam "urvali" tiez,pokial by to bolo kvoli topeniu....


----------



## veteran

R1S0 said:


> je tam viacero casti na viacero sochach,ktore by sa predpokladam "urvali" tiez,pokial by to bolo kvoli topeniu....


Ešte som nevidel topiť sa ľad pri záporných hodnotách teploty vzduchu. :lol:

25.12.2011 som tam bol večer so sesternicou z GBR ukázať jej tie sochy a boli všetky v úplnom poriadku. A celú noc mrzlo...


----------



## eMareq

najlepsejsejsi said:


> jak vies ze sa to neurvalo samo kvoli topeniu?


To tá ruka s hokejkou bola z nejakého špeciálneho ľadu ako zvyšok sochy, ktorý sa stihol "roztopiť" ako prvý?


----------



## veteran

Už včera bola poškodená ďalšia socha - nemá hlavu. Tá sa však záhadne neroztopila, ale je roztrieskaná na zemi. Telo postavy ostalo neporušené.


----------



## michael89

Tam nie sú kamery ?


----------



## R1S0

po roku opat dalsie fiasko,a osobne pocitujem zhnusenie a hlboke sklamanie..... "pekna" vizitka kulturnosti. 
a ze MP nic nerobi je zase ich vizitka...


----------



## hicotech

Z komentárov pri článku vydanom pár dní dozadu:
"Je krásne že sa začne s rekonštrukciou starej krytej plavárne hoci nie na ideálny účel.No nikto sa nepozastavuje nad tým že Košičania prídu o jedno z mála letných kúpalísk, pretože rekonštrukcia si vyžaduje odstavenie technológii pre chod kúpaliska.A je otázne či vôbec ešte bude niekedy v prevádzke.Takže až Vám bude v lete horúco,bežte sa pozrieť na nejaké umenie..."

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6313336/kosicku-plavaren-s-dusou-nahradi-umenie.html


----------



## isidor

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/44480...a-premenit-na-vodny-svet-za-220-milionov.html


> Vodný svet za 227 miliónov korún! Taký je návrh zámeru využitia starej mestskej krytej plavárne na Rumanovej ulici. Dal ho spracovať správca plavárne, mestská firma Tepelné hospodárstvo (TEHO), a nedávno ho predložil vedeniu mesta.
> 
> Podľa materiálu TEHO jediná v súčasnosti funkčná Mestská krytá plaváreň pre celé Košice nestačí a zároveň treba rozšíriť ponuku služieb. Návrh vodného sveta ráta s 20-mesačnou prestavbou. Má to byť športový, relaxačný, rehabilitačný a zábavný park s komplexným zázemím a celoročnou prevádzkou.
> 
> Navrhujú tam nové košické parné kúpele, tie totiž v starej plavárni kedysi boli. Ďalej by tam mali byť relaxačné bazény, saunový svet, medicínsky servis, liečebné procedúry, vodoliečba, fyzioterapia, fitnes, tobogany, vodné atrakcie pre dennú návštevnosť päťtisíc ľudí v lete a dvetisíc v zime, aj snack bar. Krytú plaváreň by prepojili s otvoreným kúpaliskom. Kúpalisko by tiež upravili, rovnako ako jazierko pričlenené z parku.


TEHO zjavne zmenilo nazor...alebo vedenie.


----------



## R1S0

asi citaju toto forum...


----------



## veteran

R1S0 said:


> asi citaju toto forum...


O tom dosť pochybujem, keďže ten článok o vodnom svete je z VIII/2007 a na Kumšthalle sa tu pekného slova nepovedalo.


----------



## veteran

Profesionalita €HMK:

Chcete info o Kasárňach Kulturpark? Smola, only in English.









Ak by ste náhodou nevedeli, Košice od 29. apríla do 15. mája organizujú MS v ľadovom hokeji.










Správca webu zjavne dbá o jeho profesionálnu úroveň.










Program in English for this year? Worse luck. Only for year 2013.









Urobiť pravopisnú chybu v menu, to je výkon :applause:










No a k tomu ešte pridajme našu starú známu informačno-zavádzajúcu tabuľu na Hlavnej: http://fotokosice.eu/index.php/fotonovinky/fotopostrehy-z-mesta/294-informacna-tabula-zavadza


----------



## veteran

*03795 - POT
Vestník č. 64/2012 - 31.3.2012*

NÁZOV PRIDELENÝ ZÁKAZKE VEREJNÝM OBSTARÁVATEĽOM
Dodávka vnútorného vybavenia v skladbe: interiérové vybavenie, informačné komunikačné technológie v rámci projektu: Stará krytá plaváreň - KUNSTHALLE, Košice.

Predmet zákazky: Dodávka vnútorného vybavenia v rámci projektu: Stará krytá plaváreň - KUNSTHALLE, Košice, je rozdelený do dvoch samostatných častí: Časť č. 1: interiérové vybavenie, Časť č. 2: informačné komunikačné technológie.

*Hodnota: 682 286,0000 EUR* (Mohlo byť na ďalšie Vario LF :bash


----------



## R1S0

veteran said:


> O tom dosť pochybujem, keďže ten článok o vodnom svete je z VIII/2007 a na Kumšthalle sa tu pekného slova nepovedalo.


samozrejme,ze som to nemyslel vazne...:cheers: 

inak ta kunsthalle-len blbca moze napadnut prerabat staru plavaren,vedla letneho kupaliska na kunsthalle...a len blbci to schalia a vyclenia na to kopec penazi.
iba ze by z toho niekto nieco mal,ze...


----------



## eMareq

*Nejaké tie chuťovky programu €HMK na rok "R" 2013*

http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/program-2013

Január:
*Zasadnutie členov grantovej komisie na Ministerstve kultúry*
- budú podávať dobré chlebíčky, treba prísť.

Február:
*Vyhodnotenie žiadostí o poskytnutie grantov*
- niet čo dodať

Apríl:
*Voda v Meste – multimediálny a multižánrový 24 hodinový projekt v starom koryte Mlynského náhonu, ktorého cieľom je reflexia o symbolickom návrate vody do mesta.*
- pevne verím, že dovtedy vypracú ten bordel z koryta, inak tie reflexie budú ozaj silné

August:
*Hľadanie múz v botanickej záhrade – podujatie, ktoré dáva možnosť návštevníkom botanickej záhrady h%ladať umelecké dáva možnosť .... ako univerzitnom pracovisku*
- pevne verím, že ste pochopili o čo pôjde

September:
*AICA kongres - medzinárodný kongres kritikov súčasného umenia po druhý krát v Košiciach*
- aj tam budú podávať dobré chlebíčky

Myslím si, že pri kvalite doterajšej "produkcie" t€amu €HMK to nebude žiadne prekvapenie. Ešte že sú v programe zahrnuté imagináce, zlatý žobrák, cassovia folkfest (t.j. to čo tu pred €HMK bolo a bude).


----------



## veteran

^^ Najzaujímavejší bod programu: Slávnostný záverečný ceremoniál Košice 2013

A potom sa bude bilancovať...


----------



## Cudzinec

Takže sme sa nakoniec dočkali. Najkrajšiu krytú plaváreň definitívne zrušia... "welcome to Košice". Veď tu máme toľko ďalších plavární, že nemusíme zúfať. Veril som, že sa dočkáme rekonštrukcie plavárni k povodnému účelu... opať ma košická radnica sklamala.


----------



## Kvietok

eMareq said:


> Apríl:
> *Voda v Meste – multimediálny a multižánrový 24 hodinový projekt v starom koryte Mlynského náhonu, ktorého cieľom je reflexia o symbolickom návrate vody do mesta.*
> - pevne verím, že dovtedy vypracú ten bordel z koryta, inak tie reflexie budú ozaj silné












Pri najnovsich snahach zabetonovat i zvysok koryta je to jednoducho *SCHIzoFREniCKE*


----------



## R1S0

eMareq said:


> August:
> *Hľadanie múz v botanickej záhrade – podujatie, ktoré dáva možnosť návštevníkom botanickej záhrady h%ladať umelecké dáva možnosť .... ako univerzitnom pracovisku*
> - pevne verím, že ste pochopili o čo pôjde


nechapem,niekto pre4o by tomu preco pozorozumiet


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> Nejaké tie chuťovky programu €HMK na rok "R" 2013





> Čo bude v roku 2013?
> 
> Rok 2013 prinesie mestu okrem bohatého programu európskeho charakteru aj pozornosť celej Európy. Množstvo turistov a prestíž značky Európske hlavné mesto kultúry bude znamenať hospodársky rast *nie len* mesta, ale aj celého regiónu.


Okrem ďalšej z mnoha gramatických chýb vyberám dve chuťovečky:

Bohatý program: chlebíčky, súdružské zasadnutia a konferencie. A okrem nich zopár stálic, ktoré majú dlhšiu históriu, než €HMKnepodarok. 
Množstvo turistov... ktorých dovezieme z Miškolca.

Čo k tomu dodať. Snáď len toľko:


----------



## eMareq

^^ No tak už sa teším na ten rast mesta a regiónu. Bude to niečo také ako ten stavebný boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooom čo sa tu pred niekoľkými rokmi ohlasoval.:lol:

Len nás akosi minul.


----------



## isidor

wtf?








*Na košickom paneláku vyrastú tri drevenice*


----------



## eMareq

isidor said:


> wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Na košickom paneláku vyrastú tri drevenice*





> Nie je to žiadny donquichotský projekt, ale stojí za ním napríklad aj vedenie EHMK a podporu projektu vyjadrila aj Slovenská národná galéria


Už som sa zľakol, že vedenie €HMK zostalo bokom...


----------



## Rudebox74

hno:hno:hno:


----------



## Kvietok

Paráda, - Predám 3 izbový, prerobený byt v OV s loggiou a vlastnou stodolou na streche. Zn. možnosť chovu dobytku a hydiny.


----------



## veteran

Súťaž o najdebilnejší nápad pokračuje. Po tanci s bagrom a kumšthalle tu máme drevenicu na paneláku. Už sa teším na ďalšie nápady z dielne €HMK :cheers:


----------



## kapibara

Naozaj hrozne! Kedy uz konecne vznikne projekt, ktory ma nieco spolocne s kulturou a umenim a bude sluzit obcanom? 
Z clanku ma najviac poburila tato veta:


> „O tom to však je. Nadviazať nejaký dialóg a klásť otázky.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6345020/na-kosickom-panelaku-vyrastu-tri-drevenice.html#ixzz1sZ9Dcwrl


Aky dialog? Ake otazky? Tymto chcu apelovat na esteticke citenie ludi? To akoze ludia nemaju vkus a preto ziju v panelakoch aj ked maju na vyber? Vdaka tejto "vysko hodnotnej" kulturnej akcii sa uvedomia ? 

Alebo aj akcia kunsthalle namiesto plavarni! Kosicania viac potrebuju kunsthalle ako aquapark? 
Som v soku z tych idiotskych napadov. Tam musi sediet kvalitna banda zlodejickov.


----------



## motooo

^^a vidis kolko otazok si si hned zacala klast.:lol: 
Mna pobavilo, ze autor je profesionalny vytvarnik, cize to asi pochopi len profesionalny vytvarnik. Este by tam moohol okolo tej drevenice tancovat bager a premietat na nu porno, nech si tam kazdy najde to svoje. :lol:


----------



## grofmathias

este nech v cisticke odpadovych vod namiesto jedneho dekla daju "megaCD-cko" a moze tam rovno Guetta prist robit diskoteky...

trochu off topic: mimochodom, v IC Gerlach, ale asi aj v inych IC-ckach so "spolocenskym voznom", kde si mozete zarezervovat svadbu hno:, promocie, koncert atd...
http://www.slovakrail.sk/sk/spolocensky-vozen

to je ta prava slovenska dzamahirija


----------



## R1S0

motooo said:


> ^^a vidis kolko otazok si si hned zacala klast.:lol:
> Mna pobavilo, ze autor je profesionalny vytvarnik, *cize to asi pochopi len profesionalny vytvarnik*. Este by tam moohol okolo tej drevenice tancovat bager a premietat na nu porno, nech si tam kazdy najde to svoje. :lol:


ja som v 6.rocniku dizajnu,a tukam si na celo... hno:

btw preco si to pan vytvarnik nepostavi na panelaku,kde byva on,ked je to tak super...?

editpraveny preklep


----------



## motooo

^^ja som pre zmenu minuly rok uspesne vypadol po 6 rokoch z architektury a tiez to velmi nechapem. Mam pocit, ze mam rad umenie a celkom viem ocenit pekne veci, ale nemam rad, ked niekto spravi chujovinu, vydava ju za umenie a tvari sa, ako je vlastne nepochopeny. Ako sme len my vsetci umelecki barbari, ze nad tym skvelym napadom postavit drevenicu na streche panelaku neskaceme radostou. :nuts:


----------



## kapibara

Nadobudla som presvedcenie, ze je to cele len reklama na autora. 
Nema to nic spolocne s kulturou, ani s umenim. 
Ziadne zdruzenie vlastnikov bytov to nikdy nepodpori. Kto by to prevadzkoval? Kto by znasal naklady s tym spojene z dlhodobeho hladiska? Kto bude zodpovedny v pripade ak by ta instalacia sposobila nejaku skodu? 

A ten vytvarnikov napad je stary:
http://www.tomasdzadon.com/monument.html 
autor uvadza, ze vyrastal v takom panelaku a priamo zo svojho okna videl Tatry. ( rok 2007) 
Tento stary napad sa len prisposobil sucasnemu trendu hladat v kazdej blbosti umenie a autor mal moznost sa zviditelnit, tak to vyuzil. 

A je v tom kopec arogancie. Vraj "nadviazat dialog" :bash: Ved moze ist do nejakej sidliskovej krcmy a porozpravat sa s ludmi, ak tuzi po dialogu na temu zivot v panelakoch versus v horskej drevenici.


----------



## motooo

Ja som si inak az teraz vsimol, ako sa on vlastne vola. Tak je hned jasne, preco ma potrebu pchat na panelaky take džadi..


----------



## veteran

kapibara said:


> Kto by to prevadzkoval? Kto by znasal naklady s tym spojene z dlhodobeho hladiska?


To je nepodstatné. Podstatné je vytĺcť z Bruselu čo najviac peňazí.


----------



## eMareq

*Čerstvý vzduch*

Toto je lepšie ako tie jeho búdy na streche.





Treba ho sem priviesť. Nech aj tu čosi porozbíja. Najlepšie tie okná na tom paneláku, kde stoja tie búdy. To budú mať obyvatelia radosť. Čerstvého vzduchu nie je nikdy dosť.


----------



## motooo

Vsetko ide podla planu, nemame sa coho bat. Hned som sa ukludnil:lol:

http://tv.sme.sk/v/24095/stihnu-sa-kosice-stat-hlavnym-mestom-kultury.html


----------



## veteran

Aby reč nestála... V Bruseli sa jedli chlebíčky:

*Tím Košice 2013 už absolvoval záverečný monitoring v Bruseli*


> Uplynulá streda, 25.apríla 2012 bola jedným z kľúčových dní pre projekt Košice - Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013. Projektový tím, spolu s vedením mesta Košice, absolvoval záverečný monitoring projektu v Bruseli, ktorý rozhodne o udelení ceny Meliny Mercouri pre košický projekt vo výške 1,5 mil.EUR.


----------



## veteran

Len mne tam chybuje jeden dĺžeň?!


----------



## R1S0

veteran - http://g.co/maps/vhv9g


----------



## veteran

To bola rečnícka otázka :lol: S gramatikou som na tom lepšie, ako profi€HMK-team.


----------



## R1S0

tak s tym vela profi€HMK-team nema co do cinenia,ale skor nazvoslovna komisia 

*edit* - :lol::lol: tak teraz som sa sam dostal:doh:tak som sa zameral na i,ze som si to a nevsimol 
kazdopadne viac mi to ide do usi bez toho á


----------



## veteran

R1S0 said:


> tak s tym vela profi€HMK-team nema co do cinenia,ale skor nazvoslovna komisia


Prečo? Názov ulice je v poriadku - Brigádn*i*ck*á*. :lol:


----------



## hicotech

otazka znie, ci je nejakeho briadnika, aby bola brigádnicka, alebo ci je (aká) brigádnícká - pridávne meno


----------



## didinko

hicotech said:


> otazka znie, ci je nejakeho briadnika, aby bola brigádnicka, alebo ci je (aká) brigádnícká - pridávne meno


Teraz si to s tou gramatikou trocha prestrelil. :hammer:
Keby bola nejakého brigádnika, bola by "brigádnikova". Prídavne meno je vždy "brigádnická". Tri prízvučné slabiky po sebe snáď z okolitých jazykov má len čeština.


----------



## hicotech

didinko said:


> Teraz si to s tou gramatikou trocha prestrelil. :hammer:
> Keby bola nejakého brigádnika, bola by "brigádnikova". Prídavne meno je vždy "brigádnická". Tri prízvučné slabiky po sebe snáď z okolitých jazykov má len čeština.


preto tie smajliky


----------



## potkanX

chyba tam dlzen alebo macken?


----------



## veteran

Dĺžeň na poslednom áčku.


----------



## potkanX

nepochopil, nevadi.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Vizualna show - Imaginacie 31. 5. 2012

Bol sa niekto pozriet?


----------



## hicotech

hmm.. zeby konecne nieco zmysluplne? 
podla fotiek to nevyzera vobec zle


----------



## Kvietok

^^ presne tak, skoda ze som to prepasol....


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

kvietok, podla clanku v korzari to ma prebiehat v KE do 2. juna, potom 4. a 5. v Presove, takze si este nic neprepasol


----------



## metropoly_sk




----------



## hraby

^^ to muselo byt naozaj slusne.. na fotkach vidno velmi slusnu ucast. snad aspon v lete nieco vychytim..


----------



## veteran

Prečo bola táto akcia úspešná (narozdiel o niektorých predošlých)?



> Staromestske divadlo, ktore je organizatorom tejto "neskutocne krasnej" akcie, sa naozaj vytesuje, ze sa vam to paci ... ale musim podotknut, ze mlady a iste sikovny tim EHMK sa na tomto predstaveni nepodiela. Je to predstavenie "nazavisleho kulturneho operatora", ktory vynalozil vela usilia, aby ziskal doveru vedenia projektu EHMK , komisie pri MK SR + financne prostriedky , ktore ciastocne pokryvaju naklady ... robili sme to preto, lebo aj doteraz v Kosiciach existovali organizatori, ktori maju za sebou nielen skusenosti - ale vedia, co je pre divakov zaujimave - a maju kontakty na "profesionalov" , ktori su ochotni podielat sa na nasich dobrych napadoch za priatelske financie....
> Luba Blaskovicova - managerka a reziserka projektu
> 
> http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/diskusie/dpl/18537037/Vizualna-sou-Imaginacie-v-kosickych-uliciach.html


Žeby preto?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Veteran pilne hladal chybicku, alebo nieco cim by sa dalo EHMK aj na tomto skritizovat. A nasiel predsa nieco, v diskusii na korzari (100% doveryhodny zdroj), pochvalme ho  
Je mi sumafuk ci bol hlavnym organizatorom tim EHMK alebo nejaka ina organizacia, zdruzenie... Je to pod zastitou EHMK = dali na to peniaze, alebo podporovali inak, materialne, ludmi... Keby Kosice neboli EHMK tak ta akcia v meste urcite nie je a o tom to je.


----------



## veteran

Myslím, že to tam bolo jasne naznačené. Museli ich presviedčať, aby uhradili časť nákladov na túto akciu. A aká bola propagácia zo strany €HMK 2013? No podľa mňa nijaká. Skúšal som hľadať niečo o tejto akcii na oficiálnych stránkach €HMK. Na úvodnej stránke nič.

A to podotýkam, že...


> Imaginácie sú jedným z kľúčových podujatí EHMK Košice 2013.


Čiže keby som mal byť veľmi "zlý", tak by som povedal, že €HMK si akurát švaclo logo na plagát (okrem toho, že zaplatilo časť nákladov).


----------



## eMareq

Bol som včera a idem aj dnes. Vskutku pôsobivé predstavenie.


----------



## veteran

^^ áno, predstavenie to bolo perfektné. Ocenila to aj moja zahraničná návšteva. Vidieť, že sa toho chytili skutoční profíci


----------



## D.O.W.N

Moja kamarátka tam bola minulý rok a vraj to bolo super. Tento rok som tam chcel ísť tiež, ale mám netolerantného šéfa


----------



## veteran

Ale, ale, ale... Problémy?

*Investície v rámci EHMK brzdia námietky podané na ÚVO*



> *Žiadne z ôsmich výberových konaní na investičné akcie nie je ukončené a nie je podpísaná žiadna zmluva na dodávku stavených prác.*
> 
> ...
> 
> Zatiaľ sa realizovala len jedna časť projektu SPOT´s -rekonštrukcia jedného výmenníka na centrum kultúry na sídlisku Terasa.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pokiaľ ide o najväčšiu investičnú akciu rekonštrukcia Kasární Kulturpark bolo ukončené prvé kolo súťaže. Druhé kolo bolo pozastavené pre podanú námietku.
> 
> ...
> 
> Stará mestská krytá plaváreň sa má rekonštruovať na Kunsthale a v tomto prípade už bola ukončená súťaž a vybraný dodávateľ.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pokiaľ ide o rekonštrukciu a revitalizáciu Mestského parku a parku Moyzesova-Komenského, uskutočnilo sa len prvé kolo súťaže, druhé kolo pozastavené pre námietku podanú na ÚVO.
> 
> ...
> 
> „Všetci dodávatelia stavebných prác budú mať zmluvne stanovenú povinnosť ukončiť stavebné práce do konca roka 2012. Na rok 2013 sú v investičných projektoch naplánované konkrétne programové aktivity,“ reagovala Viktorínová na otázku, ktoré konkrétne projekty budú reálne ukončené do začiatku roka 2013, ktoré v jeho priebehu.


----------



## simi_e

^^ To nemajú šancu stihnut, pri takom pracovnom nasadení ake je tu na Slovensku. To bude hamba!!! hno:


----------



## R1S0

cakal niekto nieco ine? ak ano,asi zije na marse...


----------



## veteran

Ale však súdružka výhovorkyňa povedala, že:


> Všetci dodávatelia stavebných prác budú mať zmluvne stanovenú povinnosť ukončiť stavebné práce do konca roka 2012.


Čiže, ak je toto pravda, tak tie "rekonštrukcie" budú zahŕňať akurát tak "umytie okien" a "utretie prachu". Aj keby začali hneď zajtra, viac toho za 210 dní (do 31.12.2012) stihnúť nemôžu.


----------



## veteran

Ešte zo dva postrehy z kosice2013.sk

Brutálne zaplnený kalendár akcií. Normálne si neviem vybrať z tejto ponuky.









Ale zato si môžem pozrieť aktuálne videoreportáže.









Rád by som spoznal webmastera. Evidentne si robí svoju prácu svedomito. Teda ak nejakého webmastera majú.


----------



## eMareq

veteran said:


> Ale, ale, ale... Problémy?
> 
> *Investície v rámci EHMK brzdia námietky podané na ÚVO*


Ale veď sme odsúdení na úspech!!!


----------



## motooo

..uz by sa konecne mohli do toho pustit nejaki, co nekecaju, ale makaju, lebo stale sa len o tom rozprava, ako vsetko bude, ale nerobi sa nic..:bash:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Propagacia je naozaj hrozna. V podstate horsia uz ani nemoze velmi byt, o nejakom PR skoda vobec hovorit.

*Neverim, ze taketo funkcie tam vobec maju. Preboha co robia ti ludia cele dni??? Urcite im napisem nejaky pekny mail.*


----------



## veteran

Aby sa náhodou nezabudlo...

O tomto napr. tunajší profimanažéri informovať nezabudli.

*Košice získali cenu Meliny Mercouri*



> Predstavitelia mesta Košice a projektového tímu Košice - Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013 už dostali oficiálnu správu so závermi z druhého monitorovacieho panelu pre Európske hlavné mestá kultúry 2013, ktorými budú Košice a Marseille. Monitorovací výbor odporúča Európskej komisii udeliť Košiciam Cenu Meliny Mercouri a do septembra 2012 zrealizovať proces finančného transferu sumy 1,5 milióna eur na účet mesta Košice.





> „Je to veľký úspech. Po tom, ako sme v novembri minulého roka absolvovali stretnutie s členmi Monitorovacieho výboru Európskej komisie na čele s jeho predsedom Manfredom Gaulhoferom v Košiciach, sa nám podarilo zapracovať do projektu a procesu jeho prípravy aj posledné pripomienky z Bruselu. V apríli tohto roka sme presvedčili na monitorovacom paneli, že sme na rok 2013 pripravení v súlade s filozofiou projektu, schválenou v roku 2008," povedal primátor mesta Košice Richard Raši.


Len na pripomenutie – to bolo to dvojdňové stretnutie, ktoré netrvalo ani 24 hodín. A bol tam prítomný Manfred a dokonca aj Mangred Gaulhofer. PíÁr manažér, ktorý písal danú správu, mal v tom čase asi ešte v krvi zvyškový alkohol zo žúrky s Manfredom (Mangredom). Asi sa mu v Košiciach páčilo a priklepol nám (im) ďalších 1,5 mega. 



> Veľmi dôležitým kritériom je, že projekt musí byť trvalo udržateľný a musí tvoriť neoddeliteľnú súčasť dlhodobého kultúrneho a sociálneho rozvoja mesta.


:hahaha:


----------



## Kvietok

*Investície mesta kultúry sa nezačali*



> *Sen o stavebnom ruchu
> *
> Titul EHMK sme vyhrali na jeseň v roku 2008. Na prípravu na rok 2013 mali teda Košice viac ako štyri roky. Ak teraz radní hovoria, že stavať sa zrejme začne o niekoľko týždňov, treba si pripomenúť slová exviceprimátora, že odvolávanie súťažiacich o verejné zákazky môže trvať aj rok.
> 
> Kedy naozaj začne stavebný ruch v Košiciach, teraz záleží na súťažiacich, ktorých jediným záujmom sú veľké verejné zákazky. Tí sa môžu odvolávať jeden za druhým, komplikovaný systém námietok, lehôt a rozhodnutí určí, kedy do budov prídu stavbári. A tu vidno, kde sa stala chyba: verejné súťaže malo mesto riešiť najmenej o rok skôr, to sa ale odohrávali komunálne voľby, nasledovalo zoznamovanie s projektom a niekoľko mesiacov zabrali aj personálne výmeny na čele mesta kultúry.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6402519/investicie-mesta-kultury-sa-nezacali.html#ixzz1woJMtTtr


Za toto by si celé vedenie zaslúžil verejný linč ...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

co do zodpovednosti ma aj byvala Ficova vlada. O vycleneni financnych prostriedkov rozhodli myslim az tesne pred svojim odchodom. Teoreticky keby ich vyclenili o rok skor, mohli sme byt v priprave o rok dalej... vlastne povedal by som ze mozno 80-90% povinnosti ktore trebalo spravit zo strany statu sa spravilo az za Krajcera. Ja si fakt nepamatam ze by tuto temu riesila Ficova vlada, ze by k tomu mal tlacovku Madaric, nieto este Fico.


----------



## veteran

^^ veľmi by ma zaujímalo, na čo mal Fico odklepávať peniaze, keď v tom čase ešte neboli jasné ani presné priority tohto "projektu". 

Veď zo Starej plavárne mal byť vodný svet, potom nejaké vysunuté pracovisko ZOO Kavečany, najnovšie Kumšthalle. 

Pôvodne sa zamýšľala rekonštrukcia/prestavba kasární na Bačikovej ulici. Tiež mala byť postavená akási čudesná sklenená oštara pri múzeu. Nejaký kultúrny (sväto)stánok mal byť aj na Bankove, dokonca sa vymýšľala aj prestavba nákladnej lanovky Ťahanovce–Bankov. Myslím, že mokré sny súdruha profimanažéra Mutauera bližšie pripomínať netreba.

Za súčasný stav nemôže súdruh vlastnou hlavou preceda, ale tunajší neschopní súdruhovia Knapíkom a vlasatou Prešpuráčkou počnúc, sRAŠIdlom a na úspech odsúdeným Sudzinom končiac.

Impotentná propagácia akcií, na ktoré tento sociálny podnik prispieva, je len krásnou čerešničkou na torte, ktorá dokonale svedčí o tom, že organizačný moloch €HMK 2013 je totálne prehnitý od vrchu po spodok. Hlavným cieľom je uliať si pre seba a kamarátov čo najviac.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

nebolo rozhodnute kolko financnych prostriedkov sa na to vobec vycleni, neboli pripravene vyzvy v operacnom programe na cerpanie penazi... potom sa robila nejaka revizia operacneho programu co si pamatam... ono nemozes robit verejne obstaravanie a podpisovat zmluvy ked zdroj financii nie je pripraveny. Celkovy zaujem o projekt zo strany statu za Fica bol NULOVY. Krajcer za omnoho kratsi cas spravil podstatne viac. Preto hadzat vsetko na mesto je blbost, ale samozrejme ze podiel na tom maju vsetci. Rychlejsie sa dalo postupovat ako zo strany statu tak zo strany mesta.


----------



## veteran

^^ 1. Pokiaľ mi je známe, tak na realizáciu investičných akcií schválila mestu Európska únia 70 miliónov eur, ktoré sa mali presunúť z iných slovenských operačných programov do špeciálneho programu €HMK v zmysle uznesenia prijatého ešte Ficovou vládou.

2. Transfer peňazí následne zamrzol kvôli nepripravenosti a tak tomu bolo aj tesne po zmene vlády. Citujem Krajcera: _"Napriek tomu, že *po nástupe na ministerstvo ten projekt vyzeral veľmi zle z hľadiska obrovského časového sklzu, vyzeral zle aj z hľadiska toho, že po niekoľkých týždňoch došlo k tomu, že investičné zdroje z európskych fondov boli stiahnuté z toho projektu*, podarilo sa nám v krátkom čase opätovne tieto finančné prostriedky zabezpečiť."_ Za veľký časový sklz, kvôli ktorému Európska komisia špekulovala s transferom, mohla v prvom rade nepripravenosť celého "projektu" (čo mesiac, to nová "investičná priorita").

Je to podobné tomu, akoby si obviňoval EK, že nechce uvoľniť eurofondy napr. na R7, o ktorej ani nevieme, kadiaľ pôjde. €F môžu ísť len na pripravený úsek s kompletným vysporiadaním a ukončenou projekčnou prípravou. To isté platí aj pre "investičné projekty €HMK". Na nepripravené projekty môžeš mať prisľúbené peniaze ("áno, sme ochotní vám to preplatiť"). Tie aj boli (70 mega). Uvoľnené môžu byť až keď bude jasné, čo, kto, kedy a kde bude stavať/rekonštruovať (a to jasné nebolo).

Verejné obstarávanie a čerpanie €F nemôžeš chcieť skôr, než vieš, čo vlastne budeš robiť. €F nie sú vreckové od babičky, ale financie viazané na konkrétne projekty. A tie v roku 2010 de facto neexistovali. A za to je zodpovedný "profimanažment" €HMK 2013, vedenie mesta a KSK.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ano kvoli nepripravenosti projektu. Ale *nielen zo strany timu EHMK a mesta ale rovnako (alebo hlavne?) zo strany statu.*
Vychadzam z medializovanych informacii. Napr.: 

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/5192825/projekt-europske-hlavne-mesto-kultury-je-ohrozeny.html



> ... Zároveň sa vláda zaviazala vyriešiť financovanie investičnej časti projektu (cca 70 mil. eur) do 30. júna 2009.
> 
> Práve tu však nastal problém. Podľa tímu totiž *vláda neplní schválené uznesenie. „Vláda SR doteraz nerokovala o vytvorení podmienok financovania investičných projektov zo štrukturálnych fondov EÚ*," hovorí Jana Krajkovičová z tímu EHMK.


*Vyjadrenie z Bruselu*


> Monitorovacia komisia skonštatovala vážne ohrozenie realizácie projektu v prípade, ak v najbližších mesiacoch nebude zabezpečené *a na úrovni vlády SR potvrdené financovanie investičných projektov, bez realizácie ktorých nie je možné projekt EHMK úspešne implementovať.*


*Co na to Jaurova*


> Podľa umeleckej riaditeľky projektu Zory Jaurovej o otázke financovania investičných projektov neustále intenzívne rokujú s ministerstvom kultúry. Práve to je totiž národným gestorom projektu.
> 
> "*Momentálne očakávame kroky vlády, ktorá musí urobiť príslušné politické rozhodnutie. Nemáme presné informácie o tom, prečo sa zatiaľ vo veci nerozhodlo.* V prípade, že financovanie investičných projektov nebude zabezpečené do februára 2010, mesto Košice v spolupráci s vládou SR bude musieť o tomto fakte informovať Európsku komisiu, čo vyústi do výraznej negatívnej medializácie na európskej úrovni, ktorá spôsobí, že doposiaľ veľmi pozitívne a perspektívne vnímaný projekt začne byť známy ako problematický," vysvetľuje Jaurová...
> ... *vláda doteraz nevytvorila podmienky pre financovanie víťazného projektu prostredníctvom štrukturálnych fondov. V takomto prípade bude v európskom kontexte spochybnená schopnosť Slovenskej republiky realizovať projekt EHMK, čo môže znamenať negatívnu medializáciu Slovenskej republiky v rámci EÚ," dodáva Jaurová.
> *


To sa presne dialo, revizia ROP, ako to Jaurova *zaciatkom roka 2010* predpovedala kvoli necinnosti vlady.

Este perlicka


> Na reakciu vlády sme čakali niekoľko dní, jej hovorca nám do uzávierky stanovisko neposkytol.


stanovisko neposkytol doteraz


----------



## veteran

^^ Absolútne nerozumiem tomu, čo sleduješ posúvaním zodpovednosti na štát. 

Mohol si si dať tú námahu a vypísať, ktoré projekty boli ujasnené a prijaté za definitívne v rámci investičných zámerov €HMK v čase, keď vlasatá Prešpuráčka chŕlila plamenné reči na kadekoho iného len nie na svoj "profitím". Ktoré projekty boli vtedy definitívne? V podstate len výmenníky, nič viac. 

*Na realizáciu čoho teda mali byť vytvorené podmienky zo strany štátu?* *A kto mal robiť koncepciu projektu?* Mesto (ním dosadení pajáci v sociálnom podniku €HMK) alebo štát?

Peniaze *boli *zo strany EK *prisľúbené *už keď sme dostali tento titul (ich sprostredkovateľom bol štát). Ale *k* ich *uvoľneniu *(sprostredkovateľ štát) mohlo dôjsť až *po ujasnení "koncepcie"*. Ako som písal, €F nie je vreckové od babičky, ktorá ti ich dá na cukríky a ty si za ne kúpiš cigarety.

Súdruhovia si mali pekne krásne sadnúť na zadky do kanclu a urobiť konkrétnu víziu. Chceme urobiť toto, toto a toto a bude to stáť toľko a toľko. Potom si mali dať urobiť štúdiu udržateľnosti a potom sa mali obrátiť na štát, že "už sme hotoví, poďme rokovať o uvoľnení peňazí". Ale toto sa ani omylom neudialo. Ale chápem, hodiť vinu na štát bolo v tom čase najjednoduchšie riešenie (vzhľadom na to, že Prešpuráčke začínalo prihárať pod zadkom).

Štát mimochodom prispel sumou 166-tis. € zo ŠR na kultúrne podujatia (presne podľa uznesenia).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

tak ja uz neviem ci ty nerozumies pisanemu textu, alebo si ficovolic, lebo to len oni tak tvrdohlavo obhajuju neobhajitelne. Alebo si sfanatizovany odporca kosickeho magistratu a timu EHMK. Alebo vsetko dokopy 

ked sa kazdy kto k tomu mal vtedy co povedat (mesto, tim EHMK, Brusel, opozicia..) vyjadrili ze necinna bola vlada, ze sa cakalo na kroky vlady... a tak si to aj ja pamatam a takisto sa pamatam ako sa k tomu nedokazal Madaric absolutne vyjadrit a vyargumentovat...
Uz len logicky.. Ked Krajcer hovoril ze financie na projekt boli stopnute v Bruseli kvoli slabej pripravenosti, ale ze sa mu podarilo ich rychlo "vybavit".. JEMU, cize MK cize vlade SR... Tak ked on to vybavil tak kde bol asi predtym problem?? Asi keby mal Brusel problemy s timom EHMK tak by ten problem museli riesit oni - zastupcovia EHMK alebo mesta a nie Krajcer... uz neviem ako to inak napisat D



> Štát mimochodom prispel sumou 166-tis. € zo ŠR na kultúrne podujatia (presne podľa uznesenia).


to uz je argument z rise snov toto  no asi ked im uz fakturovali naklady spojene s EHMK tak asi co ine im ostavalo ako preplatit tych 166000 ked MK je garantom projektu??  ale podstata uplne ina... absolutne neriesili financovanie do buducna a hlavne na INVESTICNe PROJEKTY a nie na PROGRAM ze?

a posledna vec na tvoju poznamku o podsuvani zodpovednosti. Nikomu zodpovednost nepodsuvam, len ju spravodlivo rozdelujem na zaklade dostupnych medializovanych informacii. Tebe nerozumiem preco celu zodpovednost presuvas na vsetko s Kosicami spojene. Fakt ako fanatik ides po krku..


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Uz len logicky.. Ked Krajcer hovoril ze financie na projekt boli stopnute v Bruseli kvoli slabej pripravenosti, ale ze sa mu podarilo ich rychlo "vybavit".. JEMU, cize MK cize vlade SR... Tak ked on to vybavil tak kde bol asi predtym problem?? Asi keby mal Brusel problemy s timom EHMK tak by ten problem museli riesit oni - zastupcovia EHMK alebo mesta a nie Krajcer... uz neviem ako to inak napisat D


Drobný detail ti (opäť raz) ušiel. Už vážne neviem, ako ti to mám napísať. Toto s Krajcerom bolo v III/2011. Prešpuráčkine výhovorky boli z I/2010. 

*Čo si myslíš, prečo asi v jeseni 2010 prebehli súťaže na Kumšthalle, amfiteáter, parky a kadečo ďalšie?* No asi preto, aby sa na to dali získať peniaze. 

Preto sa Krajcerovi tak zázračne podarilo "vybaviť" peniaze v Bruseli. A pridal k tomu aj darček Košičanom - prírodný amfiteáter pod hradom na Hradovej. 

Kým začiatkom roka 2010 neboli (snáď s výnimkou výmenníkov) uzavreté (ba ani začaté) súťaže, tak začiatkom roku 2011 už bolo všetko uzavreté (narýchlo urobené súťaže). 

To nie je absolútne o "dobrej pravici" a "zlej ľavici". Chyba sa stala v prvom rade v Košiciach. *PREBOHA, VEĎ EŠTE V LETE 2010 SA NEVEDELO, ČO V HODNOTE 70 MEGA SA BUDE REALIZOVAŤ!!!* To bola chyba vlády?

Súťaže mohli pokojne prebehnúť v roku 2008. Prečo sa tak nestalo? A čia chyba to bola? Odpovieš na to už konečne? 

Prečo Krajcer, keď bol taký super, "nevybavil" lóvu ešte v roku 2010? Veď v tom roku bol na MK SR polovicu roka. Prečo sa mu to teda podarilo až na jar 2011? Čo myslíš, prečo? No lebo až vtedy bolo ujasnené, čo sa bude realizovať (ukončené súťaže). Ale tebe je to zjavne zbytočné vysvetľovať.

Ak by boli ukončené súťaže a vláda by bola nečinná, to by bolo o inom. Ale tu sa stala taká vec, že existoval len jediný vysúťažený projekt, ktorý nedosahoval ani desatinu sumy prisľúbenej z EK. 



najlepsejsejsi said:


> to uz je argument z rise snov toto  no asi ked im uz fakturovali naklady spojene s EHMK tak asi co ine im ostavalo ako preplatit tych 166000 ked MK je garantom projektu??  ale podstata uplne ina...


No a presne o tom to je. Prebehla programová činnosť, tak bolo čo preplácať. Investičná činnosť neprebiehala nijaká, teda nebolo čo riešiť.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Tato tvoja logika, ze stat (za Fica/Madarica a potom aj niekolko mesiacov za Radicovej/Krajcera) vlastne len cakal na mesto, ci EHMK, kym pripravia projekty ma jednu vaznu trhlinu. Krajcer "vybavil" tie peniaze v Bruseli zaciatkom marca 2011. Najnovsia sutaz na Amfik - teda projekt o ktorych hovoris ze museli byt najprv vysutazene aby stat mohol "konat" bola vyhlasena niekedy v auguste 2011 ak nie neskor. Cize Krajcer peniaze uz "mal vybavene", ale jeden z hl. investicnych projektov sa este POTOM zmenil a nebolo este rozhodnute co sa s nim bude robit, ako bude vyzerat. + Neviem ci nepadlo konecne rozhodnutie aj o plavarni o nieco neskor ako marec 2011.
A teraz mi povedz ty preco bol problem s tymi peniazmi v Bruseli ked sa projekt aj tak potom este menil tak ako sa nespocetne krat menil v predchadzajucom obdobi?? No asi nie kvoli nepripravenosti LEN na strane EHMK timu a mesta. 

K tomu ze preco Krajcer peniaze vybavil az v marci 2011. No neviem tie rokovania, vysvetlovania asi nieco trvaju, + bol zaciatok volebneho obdobia - priprava programoveho vyhlasenia vlady, oboznamenie sa s agendou, schvalovaci proces, to vsetko nieco trva 

Za dalsie, ja som sa odvolaval a poukazoval hlavne na clanok prave zo zaciatku roka 2010. nie z 2011. Mi vysvetli ako to, ze proste zo vsetkych stran idu vyjadrenia, ze VLADA musi spravit nejake rozhodnutie. Ze na nich sa caka. nebudem to tu zase kopirovat... keby to bolo vyjadrenie len Jaurovej tak ok, beriem, slovo proti slovu, hadzu to navzajom na seba. Ale mas tam vyjadrenie monitorovacieho timu z Bruselu a ine... Ti ludia asi vedeli o com VTEDY - zaciatkom roka 2010 hovorili.


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Tato tvoja logika, ze stat (za Fica/Madarica a potom aj niekolko mesiacov za Radicovej/Krajcera) vlastne len cakal na mesto, ci EHMK, kym pripravia projekty ma jednu vaznu trhlinu. Krajcer "vybavil" tie peniaze v Bruseli zaciatkom marca 2011. Najnovsia sutaz na Amfik - teda projekt o ktorych hovoris ze museli byt najprv vysutazene aby stat mohol "konat" bola vyhlasena niekedy v auguste 2011 ak nie neskor. Cize Krajcer peniaze uz "mal vybavene", ale jeden z hl. investicnych projektov sa este POTOM zmenil a nebolo este rozhodnute co sa s nim bude robit, ako bude vyzerat. + Neviem ci nepadlo konecne rozhodnutie aj o plavarni o nieco neskor ako marec 2011.


Žiadna trhlina. Súťaže na ideové architektonické štúdie sa vyhlásili s výnimkou Kasární Kulturpark *všetky do jednej v priebehu leta/jesene 2010* (za Krajcera). Naozaj nemám času hľadať presné dátumy, pevne verím, že si ich dokážeš nájsť aj sám. 

Súťaže boli vyhodnotené na prelome rokov 2010 a 2011, následne začali výberové konania na zhotoviteľov finálnych projektov, dodávateľov, podkladov pre SP, čo beží dodnes. 

Takže prvý krok k realizácii zámeru - vyhlásenie úvodnej súťaže prebehlo až po tom, čo EK urobila "bububu". 

A že došlo k zmenám? To je pomerne bežná vec aj pri developerských projektoch (snáď nemusím vypisovať mnoho príkladov z KE). Finálny projekt na rekonštrukciu amfiteátra urobil Ing. arch. Gonos (na stránke mesta si môžeš pozrieť zmluvu o dielo), ktorý bol účastný na úvodnej ideovej súťaži. De facto sa stalo to, že sa vypustilo zastrešenie a gro v podobe prestavby zázemia, technického vybavenia, atď. ostalo. Tu je problém to, prečo sa nevyhlásila súťaž s takýmto obsahom (ale to je o inom). Bolo to preto, aby sa mohla vykázať nejaká činnosť.




najlepsejsejsi said:


> A teraz mi povedz ty preco bol problem s tymi peniazmi v Bruseli ked sa projekt aj tak potom este menil tak ako sa nespocetne krat menil v predchadzajucom obdobi?? No asi nie kvoli nepripravenosti LEN na strane EHMK timu a mesta.


Problém s peniazmi bol do III/2011, keď ich Krajcer "zázračne" vybavil. Vtedy boli súťaže na všetky zámery už ukončené a robili sa finálne projekty a ďalšie veci potrebné na ukončenie schvaľovacieho procesu.



najlepsejsejsi said:


> K tomu ze preco Krajcer peniaze vybavil az v marci 2011. No neviem tie rokovania, vysvetlovania asi nieco trvaju, + bol zaciatok volebneho obdobia - priprava programoveho vyhlasenia vlady, oboznamenie sa s agendou, schvalovaci proces, to vsetko nieco trva


Klišé. Hlavne, že sa Krajcer chválil, že je to projekt s celoštátnym významom. Tak zrejme patrí aj medzi najvýznamnejšie (ak nie úplne) na MK SR. Ako som ti dokázal vyššie, ľady sa pohli až vtedy, keď sa pohli lenivci v €HMK.



najlepsejsejsi said:


> Za dalsie, ja som sa odvolaval a poukazoval hlavne na clanok prave zo zaciatku roka 2010. nie z 2011. Mi vysvetli ako to, ze proste zo vsetkych stran idu vyjadrenia, ze VLADA musi spravit nejake rozhodnutie. Ze na nich sa caka. nebudem to tu zase kopirovat... keby to bolo vyjadrenie len Jaurovej tak ok, beriem, slovo proti slovu, hadzu to navzajom na seba. Ale mas tam vyjadrenie monitorovacieho timu z Bruselu a ine... Ti ludia asi vedeli o com VTEDY - zaciatkom roka 2010 hovorili.


EK vyhlásila nasledovné:



> Monitorovacia komisia skonštatovala vážne ohrozenie realizácie projektu v prípade, ak v najbližších mesiacoch nebude zabezpečené a na úrovni vlády SR potvrdené financovanie investičných projektov, bez realizácie ktorých nie je možné projekt EHMK úspešne implementovať.


EK sa môže baviť s MK SR, ako garantom, ktorý zastrešuje projekt. Ak čítam správne, vina za stav nebola daná MK SR. Bolo vyhlásené, že ak MK SR európskej komisii nepotvrdí financovanie projektu, tak bude projekt ohrozený. Nešlo o ochotu MK SR financovať, ale o to či MK SR komisii potvrdí, že je čo financovať. EK posiela peniaze MK SR a to až následne €HMK 2013. EK sa priamo s €HMK 2013 nemá o čom baviť, môže sem vyslať akurát komisiu. Kontaktným partnerom EK ako vyhlasovateľa súťaže EHMK je MK SR ako garant tejto súťaže na území SR.


----------



## R1S0

*v tomto je JEDNOZNACNE chyba na strane mesta a ludi za to zodpovednych...* kazdy den mali vyzvanat telefony na ministerstvach,"otravovat" ministrov atd.... ved sme mali primatora kdhaka ked bolo kdh vo vlade,teraz mame pomaly rok cerveneho...a vybavilo sa velke viete co....
ja som ani nic ine neocakaval,pisal som to uz v 2008,ze to tak skonci,a ako vidim,bohuzial som sa nemylil... pricom je to skoda,keby v tom nebolo tolko politiky,tak by sme to vedeli zorganizovat...na organizacne veci mame na slovensku sikovnych ludi.


----------



## veteran

^^ Ja som už od začiatku tvrdil, že celá kandidatúra na EHMK 2013 bola chyba. Toto mesto sa topí v Obuvníkových dlhoch a ide si robiť ďalšie. Po Obuvníkovi ostal aspoň nejaký hmotný výsledok. Čo ostane po EHMK? Pozatvárané kultúrne (sväto)stánky, teda ak nejaké vôbec vzniknú.

EHMK totiž nezaplatí len EÚ, musia do toho ísť aj vlastné financie. Príspevky od EÚ sa skončia v roku 2013 a potom čo? 

Myslím si, že v Košiciach je dosť veľa vecí, ktoré treba riešiť skôr, než kultúru. Keby to aspoň bola normálna koncepcia kultúrneho projektu, ale toto nemá hlavu ani pätu, robia to amatéri (kamaráti, synčekovia a dcérenky dosadených figúriek) a ich "skvelé" výsledky vidíme už vyše troch rokov. Kultúra sa dá robiť aj bez hlavičky EHMK v primeranej, normálnej a ľuďom zrozumiteľnej miere. Žiadne nezrozumiteľné _"interfejsy"_ a _"jús d siti"_, čoby okopčené "mottá" kultúrno-umeleckých podujatí na "Západe" (viac tu).

Možno to vyznie kruto, ale úprimne dúfam, že sa podarí zrealizovať čo najmenej z "investičných projektov". Sú podľa mňa po roku 2013 neudržateľné. A ak áno, tak na úkor iných vecí (cesty, chodníky, osvetlenie, polícia, MHD apod.). Každý môže skákať do výšky svojho príjmu. 

Košice potrebujú dostať poriadne "po papuli", možno sa potom ľudia zobudia. Mnoho ľudí netuší o pozadí tohto "projektu". Nezaujímajú sa o to. Potom "po vojne" ale už budú nadávať. Vtedy bude neskoro. Vlastne už teraz je.

Veď si to zoberme - mesto ide dávať zo svojho na chod projektu EHMK, resp. na chod sociálneho podniku EHMK 2013 *sedem miliónov €* (podľa rozpočtu na roky 2012-2014). To je takmer 211 miliónov bývalých korún. Naproti tomu, niektoré úseky električkových tratí sú zrelé na uzatvorenie (napr. NO). Cesta na Ázijskej či Americkej triede (obe v správe mesta Košice) vyzerajú ako tankodrómy. Mesto je posiate rozbitými chodníkmi, do električkovej a trolejbusovej (= ekologickej a údajne aj nadradenej) dopravy sa neinvestuje nič.

Podľa mňa je toto smerovanie financií zvrátené.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

stranka www.kosice2013.sk presla vyraznym redesignom


----------



## veteran

Z materiálu pre dnešné MZ:

*Priebežná správa o projekte Košice – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013 za obdobie 23.4.2012 – 31.5.2012*


> Investičné projekty
> 
> Nadlimitné zákazky:
> •	Kasárne / Kulturpark, ITMS kód: 22170120014: *súťaž nevyhodnotená, podaná námietka na UVO*,
> •	Mestský park – rekonštrukcia a revitalizácia zelene, ITMS kód: 22170120002 a Park Moyzesova/Komenského – rekonštrukcia a revitalizácia zelene, ITMS kód: 22170120006: *súťaž nevyhodnotená, podaná námietka na UVO*,
> •	Kunsthalle – rekonštrukcia, ITMS kód: 22170120008: súťaž vyhodnotená – vybratý víťaz, *podaná námietka na UVO*.
> 
> Podlimitné zákazky:
> •	Ulička remesiel – rekonštrukcia, ITMS kód: 22170120004: súťaž vyhodnotená – vybratý víťaz, *podaná námietka na UVO*,
> •	SPOTs – kultúrno-spoločenské centrá, ITMS kód: 22170120003: súťaž vyhodnotená – vybratý víťaz, *podaná námietka na UVO*,
> •	Amfiteáter – multifunkčná hala, kód ITMS: 22170120009: súťaž vyhodnotená – vybratý víťaz, *podaná námietka na UVO*,
> •	Košický hrad – revitalizácia a sprístupnenie archeologického náleziska, ITMS kód: 22170120016: súťaž vyhodnotená – vybratý víťaz, *podaná námietka na UVO*.


Hlavne, že už všade napichali tabule s označením stavby...



> •	Apríl/Máj – Príprava projektu Pamätník ľudovej architektúry s Tomášom Džadoňom a Gabikou Kisovou, stretnutia so starostami jednotlivých mestských častí, príprava prezentácie pre bytové družstvá.


Prezentácia bude určite úspešná. Som zvedavý, ktoré SDB, resp. SVB povolí umiestniť na svoj blok tento nezmysel.



> Od 1. 5. 2012 došlo k zmenám v oddelení PR. Ing. Jozef Marko sa stal externým členom tímu, zodpovedným za PR. *V súčasnosti prebieha implementácia novej PR stratégie a komunikačnej stratégie.*


PíÁr stratégia zjavne funguje. Prezentácia akcií bola v poslednom období priam dokonalá.


----------



## isidor

podla strasidla sa zajtra ma poklepkavat zakladny kamen v Kulturparku a "firma ma zmluvne stanovene dokoncenie prac do 31.12.2012" 
_porucime vetru, desti..._


----------



## veteran

isidor said:


> podla strasidla sa zajtra ma poklepkavat zakladny kamen v Kulturparku a "firma ma zmluvne stanovene dokoncenie prac do 31.12.2012"



ehm...


> Kasárne / Kulturpark, ITMS kód: 22170120014: *súťaž nevyhodnotená*, *podaná námietka na UVO*


Otázkou je, že aká súťaž je nevyhodnotená. Keď sa tak pozerám na dátum dokončenia prác, tak mám pocit, že to je súťaž na povysávanie budovy a umytie okien :nuts:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

^^ isidor odkial mas tu informaciu ze zajtra? ale od poklepavania je aj tak k vystavbe niekedy este velmi daleko :lol:

ono za polroka sa da spravit relativne dost. Zoberme si ze aupark stavali 1 rok a 10 mesiacov cca.. ale pol roka prakticky len vykopavali jamu pre podzemne parkovanie... a aupark je ovela vacsi projekt a narocnejsi na cas.. ale stihnut sa to nestihne to je jasne (mam namysli do planovanej podoby podla dostupnych vizualizacii.)


----------



## isidor

^^ prehlasil to sam Rasi dnes na zastupitelstve. Ohladom tych namietok, _udajne_ su v podstate vsetky rovnake a od tej istej firmy, a _udajne_ sa od zostavenia citovanej "spravy o EHMK" veci pohli vpred.

(_udajne_ preto, ze Rasi je znamy klamanim na verejnosti - aj dnes po zvyseni jeho platu o 100 evri prehlasil, ze svoj poslanecky plat dava "na charitu" - pritom ta charita, ktorou je on sam, pred casom ukoncila cinnost)


----------



## eMareq

isidor said:


> ^^ prehlasil to sam Rasi dnes na zastupitelstve. Ohladom tych namietok, _udajne_ su v podstate vsetky rovnake a od tej istej firmy, a _udajne_ sa od zostavenia citovanej "spravy o EHMK" veci pohli vpred.
> 
> (_udajne_ preto, ze Rasi je znamy klamanim na verejnosti - aj dnes po zvyseni jeho platu o 100 evri prehlasil, ze svoj poslanecky plat dava "na charitu" - pritom ta charita, ktorou je on sam, pred casom ukoncila cinnost)


A dnes to odrapotali v rádiu.


----------



## eMareq

*Začala sa premena košických kasární na Kulturpark*


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Myslím že by sa to do konca roka stihnúť dalo...Podzemný parking ako aj to javisko v jame sú mimo hlavných budov a tak sa na výkopoch dá pracovať súčasne s ich rekonštrukciou.
Dúfam že sa Sckesk a Tibi pochlapia a dočkáme sa pravidelných fotoupdatov.


----------



## Rudebox74

stavebny boom


----------



## veteran

Zmluvné ukončenie prác: 31.12.2012
Ukončenie projektu: VI/2013

To mi pripomína potemkiádu z (dávnejšej) minulosti, keď areál FNsP prvýkrát "odovzdávali verejnosti do užívania" k 36. výročiu oslobodenia mesta a potom druhýkrát ku 40. výročiu SNP :lol: Nemocnica ostala dodnes nedostavaná :nuts: A že časy sa menia.


----------



## motooo

Sice sa mi samotny projekt Spots prilis nepozdava, ale tomuto na Jazere celkom drzim palce. :cheers:










http://www.atriumstudio.sk/sk/architektura/obcianske-stavby/vymennik-vazecka/foto/1


----------



## veteran

*Mestská plaváreň v Košiciach je zatvorená, práce sa nezačali
*



> Obľúbená Mestská plaváreň je zatvorená. Napriek tomu, že rekonštrukcia Kunsthalle sa ešte stále nezačala. Košičania sú nahnevaní na nerozum radných, mesto tvrdí, že napúšťanie na niekoľko týždňov by sa neoplatilo.
> 
> ...
> 
> Počas rekonštrukcie musia byť obe technologické zariadenia premiestnené, čo znemožňuje ohrievanie a chemickú úpravu vody v bazénoch. Stavebné práce na objekte sa však doteraz nezačali.
> 
> ...
> 
> „To, že sa nezačne stavať v priebehu leta, mi bolo jasné už na jar, keď sa ohlásilo, že bude mimo prevádzky. Pracovníci, ktorí majú projekt na starosti, mali vedieť, že termíny nemusia byť dodržané. Pre ich unáhlené a nepremyslené rozhodnutie je najväčší plavecký bazén v Košiciach v týchto extrémnych horúčavách vypustený,“ myslí si Košičan Rasťo.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/64513...atvorena-prace-sa-nezacali.html#ixzz20DJExduk


Je vám teplo? Tak sa schlaďte pomyslením na skvelé alternatívne kultúrne kúsky, ktoré v Kumšthalle (možno) uvidíte (možno) o rok.


----------



## R1S0

nevadi,ako som uz spominal,bazenom je v KE viac ako dost....jeden tusim aj par metrov na vychod... samozrejme,ak mate "klubovu kartu"


----------



## veteran

*V Košiciach začali prerábať plaváreň na Kunsthalle*



> Dnes sa začala dlho avizovaná prestavba starej košickej plavárne na Kunsthalle, jedného z kľúčových projektov EHMK. Stavbári ju chcú stihnúť konca roka.
> 
> KOŠICE. Vďaka prostriedkom Európskej komisie a projektu Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK) štartuje dnes v Košiciach rekonštrukcia starej Mestskej krytej plavárne na Kunsthalle v celkovej investičnej hodnote 7,3 milióna eur.
> 
> Rekonštrukcia zmení chátrajúci architektonický skvost v centre mesta, starú krytú plaváreň, na moderné umelecké centrum umenia a kultúry.
> 
> Spoločnosť OHL ŽS, ktorá bola úspešná v procese verejného obstarávanie, začala s rekonštrukčnými prácami už dnes.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/64560...bat-plavaren-na-kunsthalle.html#ixzz20UQYNP4j


Zbohom plaváreň... :bash:


----------



## veteran

Kundahalle = športovorekreačné vybavenie.

Sociálny podnik €HMK development akosi nepostrehol, že ÚP v danej lokalite ráta so športovorekreačnou vyššou vybavenosťou. Už sa nemôžem dočkať ako si pôjdem zaplávať medzi expozíciami a exponátmi.

Ale zasa na druhej strane... Keď mohol Paška, prečo by nemohol €HMK, soc. podnik.

A čo s tým. Nuž o taký rok-dva môže očakávať zmenu ÚPN-HSA z dielne Ing. arch. J. S. - konkrétne prefarbenie žltej plochy na ružovo-fialovú s podtitulom "zosúladenie s aktuálnym reálnym stavom", resp. "náprava chyby v grafike platného ÚPN HSA".


----------



## R1S0

v ke mame velmi vela stromov,dalsi mesiac a dalsi vyrub...
tentokrat vdaka *KULTURPARKU *,aka to ironia....


















viac http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/kasarnekulturpark.html


----------



## motooo

Cela ta situacia okolo Kunsthalle je klasicka kosicka (slovenska) fraska. Sutaz vyhra niekto iny, ale autor projektu je napokon znama architektonicka uderka. Ale tak aspon mozu na kontrolny den chodit aj v papuckach. :lol: A to, ze umeleckou riaditelkou je dcera jedneho so spoluautorov je uz len taka ceresnicka na torte. hno: Cloveku sa chce z toho grcat..


----------



## veteran

Čujme slovo majstrovo:


> J. Koban: Hoci bazén ostane, musí objekt financovaný z eurofondov podľa zákona aspoň 5 rokov slúžiť kultúre a verejnosť sa tam neokúpe.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/64560...bat-plavaren-na-kunsthalle.html#ixzz20r0gtJUO


A po piatich rokoch (keď už mesto na prevádzku Kundahalle nebude mať), to kúpi City Park Center ako hotelový bazénik.


----------



## Cudzinec

pane bože... to je čo za nezmysel... takže po piatich rokov sa to akože bude /mocť/ opať prerábať? 

Som zásadne proto tomu, že plavareň nebude slúžiť svojmu povodnému účelu... no ale budiž, keď už sa to prerába na tu nezmyselnú kultúrnu superkokotinu, tak nech už je to urobené poriadne, kvalitne a odborne... a nie ďalšie provizórium po Košicky!!!

Motoo v jednom z príspevkov vyššie napísal, že sa mu z toho chce grcať...mne sa z toho chce strielať!!!


----------



## R1S0

hmmm,takze kupanie je nekultura? rovnako ako cudzinec mam pocit,ze ta "den a noc" prerabka bude ozaj "kvalitna"....
to je tak,ked sa X rokov prdi do stolicky a potom rychlo rychlo.... btw zajtra bude pred muzeom na maratoncovi papalaska akcia a fotenie..... btw rok a pol rekonstrukcne prace v muzeu stali na mrtvom bode kvoli obstaravaniam....a teraz to maju opat stihnut na posledny chvilu.....


----------



## veteran

Pamätník ľudovej architektúry predstavuje „klasickú“ drevenicu umiestnenú na streche „klasického“ panelového domu. 

*Komu a čomu by mal malý národ stavať pamätníky?*
PĽA je zásah do existujúcej sídliskovej zástavby – prenesenie troch reálne existujúcich zrubových stodôl a ich trvalé umiestnenie na streche paneláka na jednom z košických sídlisk. Tradičná zrubová architektúra nášho vidieka vytvorí pamätník v prostredí, ktoré sa dá vnímať ako jej presný protipól. Pôjde o monumentálny ready made, keďže zrubové stodoly budú pravé, prenesené zo svojho pôvodného miesta. Priamy vstup na strechu nebude možný. Žiadne kladenie vencov, ani organizovanie spoločných stretnutí. Miesto vyberieme tak, aby ho mohli pozorovať aj obyvatelia iných častí Košíc či turisti prichádzajúci do metropoly východného Slovenska.











Toto zjavne nebol len nepodarený prvoaprílový žart :bash: :bash: :bash:

Som zvedavý, kde nájdu tupcov, ktorí si henten nezmysel švacnú na strechu.


----------



## R1S0

nemam rad predsudzky o fetujucich umelcoch,ale toto "cista hlava" vymysliet nemohla.... :nuts:
a ze o tom realne uvazuju,je este vacsia sleha :doh:


----------



## veteran

^^ Ďalší masterpiece od tohto umelca:


----------



## simi_e

^^^^ To čo za experta vymyslel takú ch*jovinu??? To si važne mysli, že cudzinci budu chodiť na nejake sídlisko kukať na stodolu na panelaku? hno:

Spolu s Košicami ziskalo titul EHMK2013 aj mesto Marseille? Vedel by niekto pozistit nejake info ako su na tom oni? Ake maju projekt a tak podobne?


----------



## kapibara

simi_e said:


> Spolu s Košicami ziskalo titul EHMK2013 aj mesto Marseille? Vedel by niekto pozistit nejake info ako su na tom oni? Ake maju projekt a tak podobne?


tu je kompletny program aj v anglictine 75 stran:
http://asp.zone-secure.net/v2/index.jsp?id=3531/4591/26382


----------



## hicotech

evidentne rovnake alternativne kraviny ako u nas...


----------



## veteran

^^ a dokonca aj tanec s bagrom. Ale stodolu na paneláku tam nikde nevidím, takže zrejme toto vzniklo z vlastnej "hlavy" programového "manažmentu" €HMK.


----------



## hicotech

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6463484/pracovny-hluk-v-centre-kosic-kazi-aj-obchody.html

som zvedavy ci tu rozbitu dlazku poskladaju naspet ako puzzle :lol:


----------



## veteran

Troška humoru...

*V múzeu vyrazili EHMK dukáty*


> „EHMK nie je len príležitosťou pre naše mesto, ale aj pre celý východ. Možno si niektorí ľudia aj pošomrú na stavebné práce v centre mesta alebo pri bývalej krytej plavárni, ale z dlhodobého hľadiska prinesú investície mestu a jeho obyvateľom výrazné pozitíva,“ skonštatoval primátor Raši.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6463422/v-muzeu-vyrazili-ehmk-dukaty.html#ixzz219Y7pIyJ


Nútená správa je pozitívum jak šľak.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi




----------



## veteran

Web €HMK ma neprestáva udivovať...

Dnes má byť akcia, ale miesto bude upresnené neskôr.


----------



## sckesk

^^
Urobili len dobre, že tam neuviedli miesto a čas, lebo dnes sa táto akcia nakoniec ani nekoná (asi kvôli počasiu), tak aspoň na to neuvedené miesto a v neuvedenom čase, nebude dnes nikto zbytočne chodiť.


----------



## veteran

Takže sme sa nedozvedeli kedy a kde presne sa akcia nekonala :lol:  

Hlavne, že máme redizajnovanú stránku za tisícky €.


----------



## Ondro

najlepsejsejsi said:


>


To robili v Movie Makeri?


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> Takže sme sa nedozvedeli kedy a kde presne sa akcia nekonala :lol:


Nekonala sa o 18:30 na Aničke


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ondro said:


> To robili v Movie Makeri?


spytaj sa autora


----------



## hraby

vcera, ked doprsalo sme okolo obeda vybehli na kratku prechadzku do centra a samozrejme aj hlavnu, a ten hluk bol naozaj vyrazny.. neviem ako kompetentni tohoto mesta mozu stale takto zaostalo rozmyslat.. tie prevadzky su od navstevnikov a samotnych obyvatelov mesta, ktori si chcu dat pivko, posediet s priatelmi ked je krasne pocasie doslova zavisli.. alebo im je uplne jedno, ze ked budu mat malo navstevnikov ti prevadzkovatelia poslu personal na UP a nech sa stara stat? o daniach ani nevravim.. a samozrejme, nerobi to dobre meno pre mesto.. osobne si myslim, ze je to tym, ze v zivote nepracovali v sukromnom sektore a uz vobec nemaju ani ponatie, co je si to pre svojich ludi zaobstarat pracu.. myslim, ze ak by tie kable menili od zaciatku marca, mohol byt projekt komplet hotovy, max. by dorabali nejake ukoncovacky a vsetko by bolo ok.. ale nie u nas a ani neviem kedy tato zaostalost u nas pominie.. hno:


----------



## veteran

^^ Výhovorka na to by znela, že v marci je ešte nestabilné počasie a blá, blá, blá. Pointa je však taká, že sa všetko láta na poslednú chvíľu - viď stavebný €HMK-booooooooooooooooooooooooooooom za posledný mesiac.

Pamätám si rekonštrukciu viedenského Stephansplatz-u z prelomu rokov 2009 a 2010. Robili ju v zimných mesiacoch. Ja som tam bol v októbri, vtedy akurát snežilo a fúkal nepríjemný severák snáď aj 20 m/s, ale oni robili. A zjavne nemali problém s "nestabilným počasím".


----------



## veteran

*FIKCIA: V rámci akcií EHMK 2013 volili Miss mokré tričko*



> Do zoznamu akcií v rámci EHMK 2013 pribudla minulú sobotu ďalšia. V bare Tinna na Hlavnej ulici sa volila Miss mokré tričko. O akciu bol veľký záujem, okrem vyše stovky návštevníkov nechýbali zástupcovia médií a v porote sedel aj šéfredaktor istého erotického časopisu.
> 
> ...
> 
> Pôvodne sme uvažovali, že Miss mokré tričko budeme voliť každý rok, ale dnes sme sa rozhodli inak. Pre veľký záujem zo strany dievčat i verejnosti budeme akciu opakovať každý mesiac...
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://korzar.sme.sk/c/6464421/fikc...3-volili-miss-mokre-tricko.html#ixzz21Key8geM


Keby nenapísali, že "FIKCIA", človek by ani nespozoroval, že ide o fikciu.


----------



## motooo

^^ A najhorsie je, ze aj takyto na hlavu postaveny postup, budu obhajovat a tvarit sa , ze je vsetko v absolutnom poriadku. V radiu som pocul, ako pani hovorkyna vysvetlovala, ze vlastne ta reko elektroinstalacii je kvoli EHMK, aby sa mi mohli konat aj narocnejsie akcie v meste a nemuseli tam tahat tolko kablov kade-tade a ze bude dokonca v extremne kratkom case. Ale to, preco sa to robi v obdobi, ked tam tych samotnych akcii moze byt najviac, to uz neozrejmila. Presne ako podotkol Hraby. Keby to zacali aj v aprili, tak by uz pomaly finisovali. 
Pravdepodobne to ale bude uz nejaky program EHMK, pokracovania tancujuceho bagra mozno a preto sa to kona teraz, aby to videlo co najviac ludi.


----------



## R1S0

*Košický hrad chcú zmeniť na pevnosť kultúry*










http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6464356/kosicky-hrad-chcu-zmenit-na-pevnost-kultury.html


----------



## veteran

^^



> autor projektu Ing. arch. Ján Sekan


No nazdar... Tam sa nehodí žiadna hmota? 

A ozaj... Súťaž na riešenie tohto projektu prebehla? Alebo len na oficiálnu stránku mesta zabudli dať jej vyhodnotenie a výsledky?


----------



## veteran

> Od 10.7.2012 je expozícia Umelecké kovolejárstvo na východnom Slovensku
> 
> a od 24.7.2012 je expozícia Rodošto - pamätný dom Františka II.Rákocziho
> 
> kvôli rekonštrukcii
> ZATVORENÁ
> 
> 
> http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/rodosto-zatvorene.html


Nuž, zdá sa, že táto letná turistická sezóna je v p... Som zvedavý, či a za koľko sa podarí novými akvizíciami zarobiť na ušlý zisk.


----------



## veteran

*Košický amfiteáter nepremieta, robotníci nepracujú*



> Po kúpalisku, ktoré nefunguje pre prestavbu starej krytej plavárne, je pre rekonštrukciu cez EHMK mimo prevádzky aj amfiteáter. Letné kino zatrhli. Robotníkov stále niet.
> 
> KOŠICE. Pelíšky, Pulp Fiction či Pomádu premietal vlani v lete Sever. Na filmy v rámci prázdninovej akcie Amfik uvádza prišlo počas 2 mesiacov asi 5-tisíc ľudí.
> 
> Tento rok sa letné kino nekoná. Dôvodom je pripravovaná rekonštrukcia amfiteátra ako projekt EHMK 2013.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/64690...emieta-robotnici-nepracuju.html#ixzz21bfQvm00


OdPianované po 12:00 hod.



*Košice potešilo hodnotenie Bruselu*



> Najvyšší predstavitelia mesta Košice aj ľudia z tímu EHMK boli príjemne prekvapení závermi hodnotiacej skupiny Európskej komisie (EK), ktorá pri minulotýždňovej návšteve Košíc ocenila pokrok v realizácii investičných projektov EHMK 2013.
> 
> KOŠICE. Úradníci z EK vyzdvihli najmä to, že napriek istému počiatočnému meškaniu sa projekty pohli dopredu najmä vďaka prijatým opatreniam a zintenzívneniu prác pri prestavbe niekdajších kasární na Kulturpark a začínajúcej sa rekonštrukcii starej krytej plavárne na Kunsthale.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6469105/kosice-potesilo-hodnotenie-bruselu.html#ixzz21cGyWVxZ


Dúfam, že naši "kompetentní" ukázali pri tejto príležitosti súdruhom z Bruselu (mám skôr pocit, že to boli súdruhovia z Atén, veď aj samotný projekt EHMK bol vymyslený v 80. rokoch v Grécku) aj toto:

1. Rozkopaná Hlavná ulica počas bežiacej letnej turistickej sezóny. Rekonštrukcie v zimných mesiacoch sú v civilizovanom svete bežné. Viedenský Stephansplatz sa napr. rekonštruoval mimo turistickej sezóny na prelome rokov 2009 a 2010. Ale u nás sa nedá. Nedá, lebo pred pár mesiacmi ešte nikto nevedel, čo sa bude robiť a teraz už tečie do topánok.

2. Nový "letný zostrih" zelene na Kukučínovej ulici.

3. "Choré", "nebezpečné" a "kompozične nevhodné" stromy v okolí budúceho Paškovho hotela v Mestskom parku.

4. Záverečný účet za 1. výmenník na Terase (tzv. "Ružový výmenník", ktorý je nakoniec oranžový) s cifrou 117 432 € (3 537 756 Sk), za čo by mohol byť postavený dosť veľký rodinný dom aj s garážou a nie smiešny výmenníček. Ešte o 10 tis. € bol drahší druhý výmenník.

5. Stratégiu rozmiestňovania výmenníkov na Terase, špeciálne na Luníku III. Výmenníky Brigádnická, Obrody a budúci výmenník Ľudová strategicky rozmiestnené do "bermudského trojuholníka" s "bodmi okraja" od seba vzdialenými pár desiatok metrov. V tomto "bermudskom trojuholníku" bude utopených cca 400 tis. €. Toľko by stála záchrana Kina Družba (mohlo by slúžiť aj na také účely, ako slúžia výmenníky), pozoruhodného architektonického diela. Dúfam, že im ho ukázali.

6. "Podprahové zákazky" ako cez kopirák na revitalizáciu Parku Komenského-Východ, Parku Komenského-Západ a "Parku" Moyzesova. Dúfam, že ukázali aj projekt "parku" na Moyzesovej, kde bude časť zelených plôch vybetónovaná, resp. vydláždená. O. i. tam bude umiestnená aj fontána priamo pod stromami. Dúfam, že pri tejto príležitosti zobrali súdruhov z Bruselu pozrieť sa, ako dopadli fontány pod stromami na príjazdovej ceste od Mlynskej ulici ku stanici.

7. Zatvorené Rodošto v strede turistickej sezóny.

8. "Endlösung" na bývalom Námestí osloboditeľov v podobe betónového nákupného sarkofágu a lá Černobyľ, nedokončenej kongresovej sály býv. Domu techniky a s rozbombardovanými chodníkmi a cestami, ktoré vyzerajú ako po kobercovom nálete. Hotový výstavný kúsok. 

9. Rozbagrovaný dvor Východoslovenskej galérie. Bagre tam už dlhší čas ani "nečuchli".


----------



## hraby

projekt safranova zahrada bude nejako oddeleny od kulturpaku? dufam, ze nie.. a hlavne dufam, ze uz po ukonceni kulturparku po celej dlzke zhodia ten hnusny 2m vysoky betonovy plot.


----------



## sckesk

hraby said:


> projekt safranova zahrada bude nejako oddeleny od kulturpaku? dufam, ze nie.. a hlavne dufam, ze uz po ukonceni kulturparku po celej dlzke zhodia ten hnusny 2m vysoky betonovy plot.











Žiadny plot by tam byť nemal. Celé by sa to malo otvoriť (preto vraj padli aj tie stromy). V prednej časti budú podzemné garáže a nad tým vydláždená veľká plocha. Po celom areali má pribudnúť viac malých presklených objektov (to sú tie malé svetlé krabičky).
Včerajšie fotky: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/kasarnekulturpark.html


----------



## veteran

sckesk said:


> preto vraj padli aj tie stromy


Aj som dumal či tie stromy boli choré, "choré" alebo "len" "kompozične nevhodné". "Vyhrala" zrejme posledná možnosť.


----------



## hraby

to sckesk - dakujem!


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> Aj som dumal či tie stromy boli choré, "choré" alebo "len" "kompozične nevhodné". "Vyhrala" zrejme posledná možnosť.


aha takze mali ten plot dat dole a stromy nechat hej? Ci ty by si tam aj ten plot nechal a to nove namestie v resp. upravena plocha pre verejnost mala byt oplotena tym hnusnym plotom? Ci ako by si to pan dokonaly predstavoval?


----------



## veteran

Pán dokonalý si to predstavuje tak, žeby plot zbúrali a na jeho mieste by vznikol chodník, ktorý na južnom okraji ulice (len tak mimochodom) chýba. Medzi chodníkom a cestou by ostal zelený pás aj so stromami. Z tohto chodníka by bol ďalej voľný prístup na námestie a do celého areálu šafránovej predzáhradky. Vyrúbať *zdravé stromy* len tak z roztopaše, lebo si to niekto zmyslí, je choré (ale na choré veci sme si v Košiciach už zvykli). Stromy v tomto prípade nemali tvoriť prekážku, ale integrálnu časť nového riešenia. Ale čo by sme chceli... Sme predsa v Košiciach.


----------



## hicotech

kludne tam tie stromy mohli ostat, resp ak, tak vyrezat len niektore a preriedit ich.. vytvarali by akusi "prirodzenu" barieru, alebo lepsie povedane hranicu parku a cesty.. aj tak tam nebude chodit milion ludi, alebo mozno tam nebude chodit vobec nikto, kedze v rohu Vojvodska/Mlynarska stoji objekt Colnej spravy a ten tam bude stat este veeelmi dlho a veelmi dlho v takom stave, v akom je teraz.. pochybujem ze Colnici budu teraz chciet "rekonstruovat" jeden zo svojich skladov..

ludia.. aspon sa tam chodte pozriet, ako to vyzera a nie len od pc zas vsetko komentovat a nemat ani len paru o tom, o com pisete a aka je realna situacia na mieste.. ak padne plot, bude krasne vidno ten bordel ktory maju colnici za skladom v oplotenom priestore!! stromy by ho aspon viac menej zakryvali..


----------



## sckesk

hicotech said:


> kludne tam tie stromy mohli ostat, resp ak, tak vyrezat len niektore a preriedit ich.. vytvarali by akusi "prirodzenu" barieru, alebo lepsie povedane hranicu parku a cesty.. aj tak tam nebude chodit milion ludi, alebo mozno tam nebude chodit vobec nikto, kedze v rohu Vojvodska/Mlynarska stoji objekt Colnej spravy a ten tam bude stat este veeelmi dlho a veelmi dlho v takom stave, v akom je teraz.. pochybujem ze Colnici budu teraz chciet "rekonstruovat" jeden zo svojich skladov..
> 
> ludia.. aspon sa tam chodte pozriet, ako to vyzera a nie len od pc zas vsetko komentovat a nemat ani len paru o tom, o com pisete a aka je realna situacia na mieste.. ak padne plot, bude krasne vidno ten bordel ktory maju colnici za skladom v oplotenom priestore!! stromy by ho aspon viac menej zakryvali..


Ja len dúfam, že ten colný sklad aspoň premaľujú... 
Nepozeral som sa teraz za tento sklad, no zdalo sa mi, že to sčasti vysekali aj tam. A keď pojde dole celý plot aj z Vojvodskej, tak tam azda ten bordel neostane. A možno nato dajú iba nejakú plachtu s reklamou 

Keď ale pozerám na ten model kasárni, tak neviem, či je ten vjazd do podzemných garáži umiestnený na najvhodnejšom mieste. Čakal by som ho skôr na strane pri Rastislavovej...


----------



## veteran

hicotech said:


> kedze v rohu Vojvodska/Mlynarska stoji objekt Colnej spravy a ten tam bude stat este veeelmi dlho a veelmi dlho v takom stave, v akom je teraz.. pochybujem ze Colnici budu teraz chciet "rekonstruovat" jeden zo svojich skladov...


Pointa je tá, že Mesto Košice si v čase keď prostredníctvom sociálneho podniku €HMK vymyslelo Kasárne Kulturpark myslelo, že do realizácie projektu získa od štátu celý areál bývalých "kasární" (zámerne píšem kasárne v úvodzovkách, pretože tie objekty slúžili reálnym kasárňam minimum času a v obmedzenom merítku - inak to bolo vždy skladište a pekáreň košickej vojenskej posádky).

V prípade budovy na juhu a pozemkov na východnom okraji Mesto Košice predbehla firma Safran, ktorej predstavitelia majú kamarátov v Smer, s.r.o., ktoré malo v inkriminovanom čase "pod správou" MO SR. Objekty Colnej správy sa mestu získať takisto nepodarilo. Takže pôvodný zámer prebudovať celý areál na kultúrne centrum nevyšiel a ani nevyjde. Namiesto toho sa realizuje len akási okresaná verzia (tzv. "social edition"), ktorá ešte k tomu zhltla celé stromoradie.

Takisto je otázne, či je ten model aj definitívnou verziou projektu. Stačí sa pozrieť, ako dopadol amfiteáter (od veľkolepých vizualizácií radikálnej prestavby po "social edition" rekonštrukciu, resp. revitalizáciu). V podstate ide len o štúdiu, ktorá sa s finálnou podobou definitívneho projektu nemusí zhodovať.


----------



## sckesk

hicotech said:


> ludia.. aspon sa tam chodte pozriet, ako to vyzera a nie len od pc zas vsetko komentovat a nemat ani len paru o tom, o com pisete a aka je realna situacia na mieste.. ak padne plot, bude krasne vidno ten bordel ktory maju colnici za skladom v oplotenom priestore!! stromy by ho aspon viac menej zakryvali..


Kľudne seďte doma  
http://img560.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=img3479yq.jpg


----------



## hicotech

sckesk said:


> Kľudne seďte doma
> http://img560.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=img3479yq.jpg


:lol: :lol: :lol:
toto tu je colny sklad z druhej strany (spoza plota)









a pletivo dole nalavo je pletivo, ktore ide k betonovemu plotu.. taketo je na oboch stranach budovy a za nim su nejake vraky aut, a kadejaky bordel


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Hicotech to je naozaj skvele zdovodnenie preco tam tie stromy mali ostat... Aby nebolo vidiet bordel, tomu hovorim take "slovenske" riesenie


----------



## veteran

Stromy vraj padli kvôli rozšíreniu križovatky Kukučínova-Mlynárska-Zborovská. V smere západ-východ tam pribudne odbočovací pruh vľavo i vpravo. Medzi nimi bude jeden pruh. V smere západ-východ bude jeden pruh rovno a doprava (na Zborovskú) a druhý odbočovací doľava (do "Kulturparku").

Nechápem však jednu vec. Prečo sa cesta kvôli odbočovacím nedala rozširovať smerom na sever, kde nie sú stromy? Namiesto toho sa rozšíri na juh a so sebou vzala úplne zbytočne aj celé stromoradie hno: 

K tomu colnému skladu asi toľko, že bordel a autovraky mi nejako nejdú dokopy s "príjemnými priestormi pre kultúru a relax Košičanov" a "príjemné bývanie v parku v srdci mesta".

Kundahalle - búra sa bočné krídlo, staticky najviac porušené (bolo najbližšie pri koryte náhonu)


----------



## veteran

A máme tu ďalší EHMK-výrub. Tentoraz boli "kompozične nevhodné" tuje v nádvorí bábkového divadla a reštaurácie Burekas (je tam taký miniamfiteáter):



















Rozlúčková foto:


----------



## motooo

Neviem si pomoct, ale mne sa ten colny sklad paci. Vedel by som si predstavit, ze keby bol v zahranici, tak by bol revitalizovany na nejake loftove bytiky. Pre mna osobne su tie stavby kulturparku po architektonickej stranke krasne. Je takym mojim tajnym architektonickym snom, jedneho dna nejaky podobny objekt prestavovat na nejake byvanie. 
Co sa tyka tej rekonstrukcie celeho arealu, tak pokial viem, tak ani samotni autori niesu uplne nadseni, ako cele dopadlo. Lebo vyhrali sutaz, ktora sa postupne okresava a nakoniec z toho bude len cast toho s cim vyhrali. Ale tak uz to raz u nas chodi. Tie stromy by tam vyzerali podla mna lepsie. Nielen, ze by uzatvarali cely areal tak opticky, ale snad by sluzili aj ako prirodzena akusticka bariera.


----------



## Kvietok

motooo said:


> Neviem si pomoct, ale mne sa ten colny sklad paci. Vedel by som si predstavit, ze keby bol v zahranici, tak by bol revitalizovany na nejake loftove bytiky. Pre mna osobne su tie stavby kulturparku po architektonickej stranke krasne. Je takym mojim tajnym architektonickym snom, jedneho dna nejaky podobny objekt prestavovat na nejake byvanie.
> Co sa tyka tej rekonstrukcie celeho arealu, tak pokial viem, tak ani samotni autori niesu uplne nadseni, ako cele dopadlo. Lebo vyhrali sutaz, ktora sa postupne okresava a nakoniec z toho bude len cast toho s cim vyhrali. Ale tak uz to raz u nas chodi. Tie stromy by tam vyzerali podla mna lepsie. Nielen, ze by uzatvarali cely areal tak opticky, ale snad by sluzili aj ako prirodzena akusticka bariera.


Neviem sice ako tam tie stromky vyzerali, no je fakt ze v mnohych pripadoch boli stromy v meste sadene halabala 1-2 metre od seba, co sa podpisalo na ich degeneracii.Imho dnes nieje problem "nainstalovat" uz pomerne vzrastle stromy, ktore funkciu tych povodnych nahradia aspon ciastocne a nebudu vyzerat ako z Cernobylu.

Loftov (byvania podla mojho gusta) sa snad dockame na Skladnej, v druhej etape Safranovej zahrady.


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> A máme tu ďalší EHMK-výrub. Tentoraz boli "kompozične nevhodné" tuje v nádvorí bábkového divadla a reštaurácie Burekas (je tam taký miniamfiteáter):
> 
> Rozlúčková foto:


... a tu máš na fotke aj tie tuje, ktoré už vyrúbali:
http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/otvorena-zona-3---babkove-divadlo.html


----------



## R1S0

motooo- o tom som fantaziroval nejaky ten rok spat,ze z tej bydovy pri rastislavke by boli paradne lofty....ale priznajme si,nie je u nas jednak kupna sila na take byvanie,a jednak rozhladeny zakaznik pre taky typ byvania...


----------



## motooo

^^ Tak je to mozne. Ale mam pocit, ze pokial sa nejake nepostavia, tak je tazko povedat, ci by si ta predavalo, alebo nie. Kedze by sa tam nedalo velmi zarobit, tak je asi malo realne, ze sa nieco take zrealizuje. Aj ked na take prave lofty by neboli tkae velke naklady, ako na nove bytovky. Vacsina materialov su "surove" - rezne murivo, beton a odkryte konstrukcie. Len ocistit objekt, az na konstrukciu, povkladat podlazia a moze sa byvat  Nejaki byvali spoluziaci maju ateliery v Cvernovke BA pri nivach a vyzera to tam uzasne. Len je pravda, ze tam su aj take prave vysoke lofotvskove okna. Snad sa niecoho takeho dockame aj u nas a bude to robit nejaky rozhladeny investor. 
Dost bolo snivania...spat do reality.


----------



## grofmathias

mimochodom,

vie niekto, preco aj tuto rekonstrukciu el. vedenia na Hlavnej (http://lh6.ggpht.com/-efH1gje15cI/UARHS4fOm7I/AAAAAAAAM28/GjFs3-WIHx0/s600/IMG_2820.JPG) a aj vystavbu Kulturpárku povolila OBEC BIDOVCE???


----------



## hraby

hicotech said:


> ak padne plot, bude krasne vidno ten bordel ktory maju colnici za skladom v oplotenom priestore!! stromy by ho aspon viac menej zakryvali..


vcera ked som siel okolo, postavil som sa na jeden pnik, ktory tam ostal po tom vyrube, a ten bordel je "nadherny". ked vsak zjebnu dole ten plot, ako pise sckesk, tak snad aj ti colnici tam budu musiet konecne urobit poriadok..

btw stromy.. je ich skoda..


----------



## veteran

Amfiteáter









Tisícštyristopäťdesiatašiesta rekonštrukcia Uličky remesiel









Semenník Štítová











> Amfiteáter bol dlho jedným z najkomplikovanejších projektov, najmä pre časový sklz, ktorý bol spôsobený vysúťaženým, ale finančne absolútne nereálnym projektom v minulosti. Mestu sa ale podarilo nájsť reálnu podobu aj pre tento projekt a v minulosti známe dejisko kultúrnych podujatí bude opäť slúžiť svojmu účelu. Z chátrajúceho amfiteátra sa v Košiciach stane multifunkčný otvorený priestor, určený pre masové kultúrne, športové a filmové podujatia. Zrekonštruovaný bude hlavný vstup do areálu, úpravami prejde javisko aj hľadisko, obnoví sa ozvučenie a bude nainštalovaná nová video technológia. Projekt v hodnote 926 100 eur bude realizovať spoločnosť APS Alkon, a. s.





> Ulička remesiel je ďalším investičným projektom Košíc ako Európskeho hlavného mesta kultúry 2013, ktorý tento pondelok vstupuje do realizačnej fázy. Ulice Rumanova, Vodná, Podtatranského, Mlynská, Stará Baštová a Hrnčiarska sú tradičnou umeleckou štvrťou mesta Košice, disponujúcou výbornou polohou a autentickým prostredím, čo vytvára predpoklady pre vytvorenie turisticky atraktívnej zóny. Doteraz jej ďalšiemu rozvoju bránil predovšetkým nedostatok financií na rekonštrukciu rozbitej dlažby a verejného osvetlenia, na osadenie prehľadného značenia od Hlavnej ulice a najmä nedostatočná garancia bezpečnosti vo večerných hodinách. Vďaka projektu sa situácia do konca roka zmení.
> Investícia vo výške 884 703,20 eur, ktorú bude realizovať víťaz verejného obstarávania Inžinierske stavby, a. s., bude zameraná na vytvorenie optimálneho prostredia pre rozvoj umenia a kultúry.





> Dva výmenníky na Terase sa už zmenili na kultúrno-spoločenské centrá. Každý z výmenníkov je pritom zameraný na špecifickú oblasť a inak to nebude ani v prípade ďalších štyroch, ktorých rekonštrukcia dnes štartuje.
> 
> Celková hodnota rekonštrukcie výmenníkov, ktorú bude prerábať spoločnosť PKB invest, s. r. o., je vo výške 1 322 458, 24 eur.
> 
> Výmenník na Ľudovej ulici bude zameraný na podporu nových mestských kultúr, inline korčuľovanie, indoor skateing, hip-hop, breakedance, súťaže a filmové predstavenia.
> 
> Výmenník na Važeckej ulici bude orientovaný na multimediálne tvorivé dielne, tanec, hudbu, prvky alpinistickej subkultúry.
> 
> Vo výmenníku na Štítovej bude možné navštíviť výtvarné a keramické dielne, výstavy, filmové predstavenia, workshopy a semináre.
> 
> Výmenník na Wuppertálskej ulici bude slúžiť pre tvorivé dielne, semináre, diskusné fóra v oblasti kultúry a art-gardening.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/64761...u-amfiteatra-aj-vymennikov.html#ixzz226TOASz5





> Už teraz môžeme povedať, že sme využili ponúknutú šancu zo strany Európskej komisie a vďaka titulu Európske hlavné mesto kultúry, meníme Košice na krajšie mesto, lepšie pre život.


:rofl: Napríklad sme využili neopakovateľnú šancu na kácanie stoviek stromov po meste. Týmto počinom určite dosiahneme krajšie mesto a mesto lepšie pre život.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> Napríklad sme využili neopakovateľnú šancu na kácanie stoviek stromov po meste. Týmto počinom určite dosiahneme krajšie mesto a mesto lepšie pre život.


Ked sa povie "A" treba povedat aj "B", ze ta zelen bude nahradena novou, vizualne kvalitnejsou. Tym ale nechcem povedat ze suhlasim s kazdym jednym vyrubanym stromom.


----------



## veteran

Výrub zdravých stromov + ich "nahradzovanie" = vyhadzovanie peňazí = pointa celého projektu €HMK.

Jednoduchá rovnica.


----------



## isidor

> Celková hodnota rekonštrukcie výmenníkov, ktorú bude prerábať spoločnosť PKB invest, s. r. o., je vo výške 1 322 458, 24 eur.


takze uz sa dostavame k hodnote 330-tisic eur za vymennik (tj. dvojnasobok doterajsich), slusne


----------



## veteran

^^ 330 tis. € - to sa blíži k sume, ktorá by bola potrebná na záchranu/opravu objektu Kina Družba, na ktorú peniaze "neboli". Objekt by pojal dokopy viac ľudí, než všetky semenníky na Terase Luníku III.

Pre osvieženie pamäte: prvý semenník bol predražený o minimálne 15%. Niektoré položky mali značne nadsadenú cenu - najvyššie až 137% reálnej sumy.

*Výmenník – Ulica obrody*
Realizácia: Bytový podnik mesta Košice, 2009–II/2010
Investor: Mesto Košice, v zastúpení Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013, n. o.
Otvorenie: 1. marec 2010
Náklady: 117 432 € (3 537 756 Sk)
Majiteľ: Mesto Košice, v zastúpení Tepelné hospodárstvo, spol. s r. o.
Nájomca: Európske hlavné mesto kultúry Košice, n. o.
Celková plocha: 203 m² (14,5 m × 14 m)

*Výmenník – Brigádnická ulica*
Realizácia: 2011
Investor: Mesto Košice, v zastúpení Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013, n. o.
Otvorenie: 4. október 2011
Náklady: 127 tisíc €
Majiteľ: Mesto Košice, v zastúpení Tepelné hospodárstvo, spol. s r. o.
Nájomca: Európske hlavné mesto kultúry Košice, n. o.


----------



## motooo

Tak ten vymennik sa mi po architektonickej stranke paci. Ale to co spravili s amfikom je nechutne. Toto je akoze rekonstrukcia?? Ved to je, jak keby len kupili nejaky starsi stage odniekal a buchli ho tam. Asi som prilis narocny.
Inak co sa tyka tych stromov, tak je to dobry biznis po celom Slovensku. Vyrubu sa stromy, s tym ze sa nahradia novymi kvalitnejsimi. Bohuzial vzrastle stromy su prevazne stromceky s obvodom kmena 10 cm, co je pre priemerneho debilka s priemernou tuzbou nieco rozkopat zabavka na par kopnuti. Hlavne, ze sa peniaze tocia a idu tisice € na zelen.


----------



## veteran

V areáli Kasárne Kulturpark padne spolu údajne až 140 stromov z cca 360 (teda skoro 40%). Len časť bude nahradená (zrejme ani nie polovica). Okrajové časti areálu (z Rastislavovej, Kukučínovej a Mlynárskej) totiž vybetónujú/vydláždia (= ubratie zelených plôch) a tresnú tam zopár stromov ako náhradu (samozrejme nízkokmenné).


----------



## veteran

Semenník Ľudová (ešte len tretí na Luníku III)









Semenník Štítová


----------



## R1S0

amfik riadny trapas,to nech radsej ani nerobia.....
btw ocakavam na tom cenovku minimalne 500 000eur+...


----------



## sckesk

R1S0 said:


> amfik riadny trapas,to nech radsej ani nerobia.....
> btw ocakavam na tom cenovku minimalne 500 000eur+...


926 100 eur 

Bude sa robiť aj vstup


----------



## R1S0

ach jaj,dalsia provizorna hnusoba v ke.... hno:


----------



## motooo

R1S0 said:


> ach jaj,dalsia provizorna hnusoba v ke.... hno:


Ale za cenu kvalitnej architektury..


----------



## veteran

VKJB :bash: :bash: :bash: Takto sa zaobchádza s budovou zapísanou v zozname NKP.


----------



## veteran

Dúfam, že tie farebné čačky na funkcionalistickej fasáde sú len nepodarený vtip...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> VKJB :bash: :bash: :bash: Takto sa zaobchádza s budovou zapísanou v zozname NKP.


ked je nieco vyhadzovanie penazi tak je to tento projekt... naklady 1,4 mil. eur! neexistuje aby takato smiesna pristavba stala vyse 40 milionov korun.. oni si snad myslia ze ludia uz zabudli prepocitavat :lol: navyse to vyzera otrasne ako nejaky parazit prisaty na povodnu budovu:nuts:


----------



## R1S0

co projekt to skvost.... hno: to je ta prilezitost pre kosice,o ktorej sa basnilo od 2008....


----------



## motooo

Ked o architektovi rozhoduje znamost a nie architektonicka sutaz navrhov, tak to inak ani nemoze dopadnut. Cest vynimkam..


----------



## veteran

^^ Pred časom som v časopise Projekt, ročník 1988, čítal perfektný citát:

_"Najlepšie návrhy sa odmeňujú a tie ostatné sa realizujú."_

Bohužiaľ, toto platí dodnes.


----------



## motooo

^^Bohuzial u nas bude ten vyrok asi nadcasovy. 
Pre kazdeho architekta je sutaz navrhov dnes snad jedina prilezitost, ked moze naplno ukazat svoje napady, bez toho, aby sa musel riadit nejakymi striktnymi poziadavkami investora, ktory ho casto dotlaci do totalnych bludov. A je len na skodu veci, ze casto vyhravaju ti co poznaju spravnych ludi a tym padom nemusia predvadzat nic prevratne. Aspon v KE mam pocit, ze vyhravaju hlavne ti "spravni". 
Chapem, ze vitaz sutaze na amfik to prestrelil. Ale myslim, ze by mal dostat on za ulohu urobit tu odlahcenu verziu rekonstrukcie. Nechcem sa nikoho dotknut, kezde neviem, kto v tom ma prsty, ale to co sa tam planuje , podla mna, okolo nejakeho kreativneho napadu ani neutekalo. Myslim, ze aj za malo penazi sa da urobit nieco, co bude mat aspon nejaky napad, resp. prinesie nejaky sviezi vietor do amfiku. A nie nejaky recyklovany stage z Pohody.


----------



## veteran

V ktorých parkoch je nekoncepčná výsadba, s ktorou sa "ide niečo robiť"?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

mestsky napriklad?


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> mestsky napriklad?


Áno a kde? Ja tam vidím "kompozične nevhodné" stromy len okolo budúceho Paškovho impéria. Aj z nich časom ubudlo (asi kompozične "zvhodneli"), niektoré stromy navyše zázračne vyzdraveli. Fakt neviem, čo je na topoľoch lemujúcich cestu (okrem toho, že časť zavadzia ceste ku Paliho chyži) kompozične nevhodné.

Ak narážaš na priestor pre korčuliarskym pavilónom, tak uznávam, že tie stromy tam neboli vysadené najšťastnejšie. Ale rozhodne si nemyslím, že by sa malo toto naprávať uskutočnením "noci dlhých nožov".


----------



## veteran

Čo všetko musí rešpektovať stavebník v Mestskom parku:


----------



## sckesk

*Park Komenského*


----------



## veteran

*Košické parky sa vďaka titulu EHMK 2013 zmenia na miesto oddychu a bezpečia*



> V týchto dňoch sa začala rekonštrukcia a revitalizácia parkov, ktorá patrí k investičným projektom Európskeho hlavného mesta kultúry 2013. Firmy TuCon a.s. a ERPOS spol. s.r.o. v najbližších mesiacoch zrealizujú úpravy štyroch parkov - Komenského východ a západ, Moyzesova a Mestského parku. Vďaka tomu vznikne bezpečný priestor s upravenou zeleňou, ponúkajúci široké spektrum možností pre Košičanov aj návštevníkov nášho mesta.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://www.kosice.sk/article.asp?id=11410


Čítaničko pre naivných.


----------



## hraby

^^ daj im sancu.. pustili sa do toho teraz celkom razantne. ked rudiger zrenovoval park pred Domom sv. A., park pri hlavnej fontane a za divadlom nechal obnovit povodny park, davalli sme im max. rok, ze preziju.. a prezili a staraju sa o nich dobre.


----------



## veteran

^^ Pozri, napíšem to rovno. Tie projekty u mňa skončili v tom momente, keď vyplávali na povrch také "malé, drobnučké, nevinné" podvodíky, t. j. 

1. účelové machinácie a rozdeľovanie projektov tak, aby to boli podlimitné zákazky, všetky do jednej záhadne za rovnakú sumu - 29 900 €,
2. vytváranie predzáhradky okolo Paškovho impéria

Už sa tu toho o tom popísalo dosť, nemá to význam opäť rozpisovať.

A mimochodom...


> Vďaka tomu vznikne bezpečný priestor s upravenou zeleňou...


Čiže realizáciou týchto projektov vznikne bezpečný priestor? To vážne? Nie je to náhodou tak, že bezpečný priestor vzniká prácou polície, kamerového systému apod., dozeraním na dodržiavanie pravidiel (ohradenie parku, jeho uzávierka v nočných hodinách, parkový poriadok)? Môžme mať aj pozlátené parky za miliardy €, čo z toho, keď tam stále budú dámy ľahším mravov, degeši, feťáci, psíčkari neplniaci si svoje povinnosti a iné pochybné indivíduá...

Je to to isté, ako na Hrnčiarskej. Zrekonštruovali ju v rokoch 1995-1997. Ako to dopadlo? Opäť sa tam nasačkovali fetáci, opilci apod., s ktorými fízli poriadky urobiť nevedeli. Teraz sa rekonštruuje a revitalizuje opäť (za posledných 25 rokov už tretíkrát). Ako to dopadne?


----------



## sckesk

Fontánové kvetináče, či kvetináčové fontány sú už preč...


----------



## veteran

^^ Neboj sa nič, jedna nová pribudne  Aj keď v inom "parku" (aleji). (aby sa nemohlo nadávať, že nám čosi ubudlo)

Na tieto v Mestskom parku boli zbierať inšpiráciu v Leningrade. Ktovie, kde sa bol inšpirovať Ing. arch. J. S. :-/

Mimochodom, už začali s demontážou (presunom) pamätníka Š. Moyzesa?


----------



## sckesk

Nie, ešte tam stojí.
Včera akurát pred detskou nemocnicou vykopali uprostred chodníka (vodnú) priekopu. 

A fontán pribudne niekoľko. Včera napr. pred poliklinikou Sever vŕtali aj preto studňu.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

v mestskom parku ma byt udajne aj kamerovy system a cast ma byt oplotena podla clanku na kosice.sk.


----------



## Kvietok

*Na Kusturicovi v Košiciach sa kričalo "Počkej" aj "**** you MTV!"*

Mozno tak trochu OT, no celkom ma zaujal clanok venovany vcerajsiemu vystupeniu Emira Kusturicu kt. bol podla spomenutej recenzie viac ako zaujimavym, no na kt. sa zucastnilo smutne malo ludi.



> Pódium dimenzované na menší festival bolo pre umelca jeho formátu dosť tesné a publikum zo začiatku trochu prispaté. Priemerný zvuk a počiatočné časté pískanie mikrofónu tiež nepridali na pohode. Ale s tým všetkým si kapela vedela poradiť. Cez skvelú, dynamickú a radostnú hudbu pomaličky dostali do varu takmer každého. Chytľavé balkánske rytmy a charakteristická melodika miestami pripomínajúca svadbovú kapelu - čo je jej nezameniteľná jedinečná špecifikácia - sa striedali s famóznymi inštrumentálnymi výkonmi hudobníkov. Tí zahrali aj veci, za ktoré by sa nemusel hanbiť ani Joe Satriani či Jaco Pastorius.
> 
> 
> Hodinu a pol trvajúca produkcia bola nezabudnuteľným zážitkom, ktorý by si nemal žiaden hudobný fanúšik nechať ujsť. *Nízka návštevnosť koncertu žiaľ ukazuje, že provinčnosť Košíc bude ešte dlho problémom pre akúkoľvek kvalitnú nemainstreamovú produkciu. Titul Európske hlavné mesto kultúry pomôže kultúre v Košiciach len vtedy, ak sa o ňu začnú viac zaujímať aj samotní ľudia.*
> http://hudba.zoznam.sk/reportaze/11-08-2012-na-kusturicovi-v-kosiciach-sa-kricalo-pockej-aj-****-you-mtv/


IMHO na to potrebuje spolocnost na Slovensku este dospiet.

Inak celkom fajn obraz o tom co sa v meste pocuva moze ponuknut zaujimava reportaz StudentTV z ulic Kosic:






..Zaujimave ze sa v playliste okoloiducich nasiel aj Goran Bregovic,- kt. o.i. komponoval aj pre vyssie spomenuteho Kusturicu. Osobne by som cakal ovela viac mainstreamu, takze to zas tak zle nedopadlo... (mozno az na toho Rytmausa )


----------



## veteran

Košické parky prerobia za 10 miliónov eur



> Podľa viceprimátorky Renáty Lenártovej (Most) je 10 miliónov najvyššia suma investovaná do zelene na Slovensku.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6493000/kosicke-parky-prerobia-za-10-milionov-eur.html#ixzz23GXPw5gK


Milá Renátka, o tom nikto nepochybuje... Otázka je, čo za tých 300 miliónov korún bude. Ale ako pozerám na vizualizácie, betónu do parkov nakydajú teda statočne.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

ta diskusia v tom clanku na korzari zas nema chybu. Jak sa tam placeeee, ze betonaz parkov, ja asi zemrem...  klavesnicovi odbornici podla neakych styroch vizualizacii tam vidia uz vyrubane stromy vsade a vsade len beton  co asi malo byt na tych vizualizaciach, pohlad na zelene plochy, ktore ostanu prakticky nezmenene? jasne ze su na nich ukazane najfrekventovanejsie chodniky v parku, ktore prestavuju a budu vydlazdene (namiesto strku a udupanej zeminy alebo rozbiteho betonu), alebo nova fontana, mala byt asi v trave zakomponavana podla odbornikov na vsetko...

btw tych 10mil euro to je fakt vela... ked park na Komenskeho dokopy je za 60 000eur na Moyzesovej to bude nieco podobne, tak mestsky park idu reko za 9 mil.? Chcel by som vidiet polozku po polozke vyfakturovane...


----------



## veteran

Dôkazy o betonáži parkov (špeciálne pre odborníkov spoza klávesnice):

*"Park" Moyzesova:*
dnešný stav: 3 chodníky, z toho 1 asfaltový, 2 mlatové
po novom: 3 chodníky, z toho 1 čiastočne mlatový, zvyšok asflatový + nové krížne chodníky a okrajové "námestia" (aj) na úkor zelených pásov

*Betonáž zelených plôch*
*"Park" Moyzesova:*
Sever - "Námestie 1": totálne vybetónovanie/vydláždenie plochy od cesty až po zastávku MHD/Ul. Pri jazdiarni - cca 1600 štvorákov
Stred - pri UPJŠ: betonáž strednej časti aleje, fontána pod stromami, vyše 1000 štvorákov

*Park Komenského východ*
Betonáž/vykachličkovanie zelenej plochy v strede parku - cca 1000 štvorákov

*Park Komenského západ*
"Námestie 1" - vybetónovanie plochy - cca 800 štvorákov
"Námestie 2" - umelé zníženie zelenej plochy cca 800 štvorákov (časť však už v súčasnosti tvoria mlatové chodníky) - po novom mlat, betón, dlažba
"Námestie 3" - Park pri Športe - vybetónovanie dnes zelenej plochy - cca 500 štvorákov

Teda spolu zaknihujeme zhruba *-5500 štvorcových metrov* zelených plôch (teda 0,55 ha). A to som tam nerátal spomínané krížne betónové chodníky a koncové "námestia" v aleji na Moyzesovej, ktoré uberú ďalších zopár metrov štvorcových. Teda dokopy to činí plochu o čosi väčšiu než má celý park na Drevnom trhu. Inde sa snažia zelené plochy udržiavať a zväčšovať, v najkultúrnejšom meste v galaxii sa robí presný opak (a ešte k tomu predražene a s podvodmi). A aby toho nebolo málo, tak vrabce na streche čvirikali veľmi "zaujímavé" novoty ohľadom cesty do Paškovho hotela, ktoré robia z návrhu súdružky Plencnerovej úplný zdrap papiera (teda niežeby to doteraz zdrap nebol).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Som nachylny suhlasit maximalne s tou Moyzesovou kedze to ani nie je park  tie vydlazdene konce Moyzesovej su podla mna zbytocne. Ale hlavnou myslienkou tejto rekonstrukcie podla mesta je aby parky nesluzili len na prechod cez neho, ale aj ako miesto stretavania sa, alebo malickych kulturnych akcii a pod. Vela europskych a svetovych parkov taketo plochy ma, v Kosiciach, co si tak rychlo vybavujem, takato plocha v parku chyba.
Myslis ze sa niekto v central parku v NY stazuje preco tam maju v parku toto? preco tam nieje namiesto toho trava? Nepoznam historiu tej fontany ale pochybujem ze tam bola od zalozenia parku aj s tou vydlazdenou plochou a ked ju robili myslis ze tam bol nejaky veteran v amerike a oplakaval ten kus travy?  no offense samozrejme


----------



## veteran

Kus trávy a pol hektára trávy je rozdiel. Všetky parky, ako aj alej na Moyzesovej majú svoju historickú koncepciu a nevidím dôvod, aby sa tam nasilu pchali nejaké betónové "námestia" (lebo si tak zmyslí akýsi Gonos a akýsi Simonides).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

kazde uzemie ma nejaku svoju historiu a koncepciu, to neznamena ze povodny stav je vzdy najlepsi a ze sa to uzemie nemoze pretvarat a menit! to by sa mesto asi moc nerozvijalo...


----------



## veteran

Rozvíjať áno, betónovať nie!!! Pod pojmom "rozvoj parku" si ani náhodou nepredstavujem uberanie zelenej plochy (skôr opačne).

Som zvedavý, ako dopadnú stromy, ktoré sa stanú ostrovom v hŕbe betónu a dlažby (tipnem si, že čoskoro pôjdu "pod pílu").


----------



## veteran

Ešte na margo cien parkov. Dozvedieť sa, koľko bude ktorý park stáť, je neriešiteľný rébus. Pre istotu ich zahrnuli do jednej zmluvy v hodnote *9 465 254,48 €* (pri vyhlasovaní "súťaže" ich rozdeľovali - aby to boli podlimitné zákazky).

Robiť to budú dve žilinské firmy TuCon a ERPOS. TuCon má referencie akurát tak zo stavby tunelov a razby prieskumných štôlní (raz rekonštruovali kaštieľ), ERPOS má portfólio trochu bohatšie (stavby RD, železníc, priecestí, demolácie).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

myslim ze keby ich niekto pisomne poziadal na zaklade zakona o slobodnom pristupe k informaciam, tak by teoreticky museli odpovedat konkretnejsie.


----------



## motooo

Rozvoj parku, podla mna, zmanena zvysenie kvality samotneho parku. Cize zlepsenie stavu zelene, bezpecnosti navstevnikov, zkvalitnenie sedenia, pridanie nejakeho vodneho elementu, popripade dalsich atrakcii pre navstevnikov ( sochy, ihrisko,) a zlepsenie infrastruktury parku ( wc, oplotenie atd.). Je otazne, ci sa toho dockame aj v tomto pripade. Je ocividne, ze tie zakazky neboli "ciste", co v nasich podmienkach uz skoro ani nieje velkym prekvapenim. Este to kludne mohli vyhrat firmy, ktore vznikli den pred podanim prihlasok do sutaze. Dufam, ze tie prachy bude aspon vidno a stav rekonstruovanych parkov sa zlepsi. Esteze to cakanie na koniec rekonstrukcii bude taky kratky.


----------



## veteran

Kam sa podeli projektové dokumentácie z oficiálnej stránky mesta? Odkazy už pár dní nefungujú, súbory boli zo stránky kosice2013.sk zmazané. Ktovie ako to je. Projekty zavadzali, zavádzali alebo (...)?! (Ešteže si všetko ukladám)



> PARK MOYZESOVA JUH
> http://upload.kosice2013.sk/investicne/parky/M_SP_KOMPLEXNY_C_03_JUH_moyzesova.pdf
> 
> PARK MOYZESOVA STRED
> http://upload.kosice2013.sk/investicne/parky/M_SP_KOMPLEXNY_C_02_STRED_moyzesova.pdf
> 
> PARK MOYZESOVA SEVER
> http://upload.kosice2013.sk/investicne/parky/M_SP_KOMPLEXNY_C_01_SEVER_moyzesova.pdf
> 
> PARK KOMENSKÉHO ZÁPAD
> http://upload.kosice2013.sk/investicne/parky/C_KOMPLEXNA_SITUACIA_komenskeho_Z.pdf
> 
> PARK KOMENSKEHO VÝCHOD
> http://upload.kosice2013.sk/investicne/parky/C_KOMPLEXNA_SITUACIA_komenskeho_V.pdf


Mimochodom, objavujú sa šumy, že plánovaný výrub stromov v Kasárňach Kulturpark (cca 140 stromov) narazil na odpor aj na vyšších postoch. Vraj by v takom rozsahu nemal prejsť.


----------



## simi_e

^^^ Od kedy som videl linky na sckesk-ovej stranke v rubrikách o revitalizacii parkov, tak ani jeden nefungoval.


----------



## veteran

Ehm...








Foto z FB



> VŠEOBECNE ZÁVÄZNÉ NARIADENIE MESTA KOŠICE č.2
> O zakladaní, údržbe a ochrane zelene
> 
> Čl. 6
> Povinnosti investora pri zásahu do mestskej zelene
> ....
> Pri pamiatkovo chránených parkoch platí usmernenie 4. zasadnutia mestského zastupiteľstva zo dňa 14.3.1991 o absolútnej nedotknuteľnosti chránených parkov a zelených plôch označených názvom "Park štátom chránený", okrem sadovníckej činnosti.
> Ide o tieto lokality:
> park Barca
> parky na Hlavnej ulici
> park na Fučíkovom námestí
> Mestský park (park gen. Petrova)
> park Komenského
> park Poliklinika Sever
> park Anička + PKO
> park Moyzesova ul.
> areál Kalvária
> park Žriedlová
> park Šaca (pri klasicist. kaštieli)
> 
> ...
> 
> Novovybudované vedenia inžinierskych sietí musia byť od osi stromov vzdialené najmenej:
> pri teplovode 250 cm
> pri plynovode 200 cm
> pri kábloch slabo a silnoprúd 300 cm
> pri vodovode 150 cm
> pri kanalizácii 150 cm


Keď je toto 150 cm, tak zjem kefu. No nič... Narušia koreňový systém, o pár rokov sa bude môcť rúbať.

Košice, mesto ktoré to vie (dojebabrať).


----------



## sckesk

simi_e said:


> ^^^ Od kedy som videl linky na sckesk-ovej stranke v rubrikách o revitalizacii parkov, tak ani jeden nefungoval.


Čo si sa neozval skôr? Neskúšam všetky odkazy, či časom neprestali fungovať...

Teraz by to už hádam malo byť OK.


----------



## JankoKE

veteran : Na druhej strane, stromy by mali byť napríklad pri VO vysádzané aspoň meter od kábla, SMZ to má ale zjavne na háku. A toto tých 150 od osi k osi snáď aj môže byť.


----------



## veteran

Problém je akurát ten, že stromy boli na svojom mieste oveľa skôr, než toto VO a ešte oveľa skôr, než začalo platiť VZN (všeobecne *záväzné* nariadenie). Záväznosť je ale pre barbarov z €HMK cudzí pojem. Hlavné je čo najskôr "prestavať" 10 melónov.


----------



## JankoKE

Nie, nie, keď som pracoval na údržbe VO, tak práve v mnohých prípadoch si stromy a kry SMZ dosadila neskôr, kolega, čo robil Prahu vravel, že tam je niečo také nemysliteľné, na druhej strane Praha a KE je nebe a dudy, čo sa týka aj údržby a podobne. Tam majú predpisy a aj sa dodržujú, nie ako u nás, že jedni nevedia,čo robia druhí ( Tvoja foto to čiastočne potvrdzuje  ) . 
Inak do EHMK nevidím, ale podľa mňa blbosť a plytvanie peniazmi, proti nejakej rozumnej renovácii parkov a zelených plôch nemám nič, ale neverím, že majú víziu a koncepsiu do budúcna, čo s tým.


----------



## veteran

Gro výsadby aleje pochádza z rokov 1900 až 1907 (mestskí záhradníci Anton Brichácsek a Otto Novák). To VO tam vtedy asi ešte nestálo  Záhradnícky a sadovnícky podnik Košice v minulosti robil úpravy, preriedenia výsady a novovýsadbu, ale len minimálne (posledná v rokoch 1987 a 1988).

No je pravda, že v minulosti sa sadilo hala-bala (najmä na sídliskách), zrejme bez akéhokoľvek projektu či ucelenejšej koncepcie, mnohokrát stromy sadili obyvatelia okolia podľa ľubovôle a tak to aj dopadlo...


----------



## hraby

JankoKE said:


> stromy by mali byť napríklad pri VO vysádzané aspoň meter od kábla, SMZ to má ale zjavne na háku.


JankoKE, prosim ta, co znamenaju skratky VO a SMZ?


----------



## didinko

hraby said:


> JankoKE, prosim ta, co znamenaju skratky VO a SMZ?


Verejné osvetlenie a Správa mestskej zelene.


----------



## hraby

^^ dakujem!


----------



## Kvietok

Som zvedavy ako skonci tento, uz v podstate historicky stanok rychleho obcerstvenia v mestskom parku... Zburat by ho bola aj skoda.









Na druhej strane by tento, zasadne novsi zburat kludne mohli...


----------



## R1S0

http://tv.sme.sk/v/24806/v-kosiciach-zacali-opravovat-amfiteater.html


----------



## veteran

Takže, Mestský park nás bude stáť cca 8 Varií LF (tzv. "social edition"), resp. presnejšie 5 635 000 evri.

Corpus delicti:


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Ta cena je ohromujuca. Tak ci onak sa uz naozaj tesim na opat napustene hist. jazierko pri mestskej. Ako maly som tam s rodicmi chodieval krmit Labute a Kacky.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

cena je taka smeracka


----------



## veteran

Rozpis položiek na základe doterajších faktúr/objednávok na e-samospráve:


----------



## veteran

Dezertifikácia aleje na Moyzesovej pokračuje. Obnažené koreňové systémy stromov už aj v strednej časti aleje :applause:


----------



## Cudzinec

krasne obnovime park novymi chodnikmi a do 2 rokov nam vyschnu stromy, kvoli narusenej korenovej sustave... budem dufat, aby to tak naozaj nedopadlo


----------



## sckesk

V kasárňach vyrástol žeriav

Žeby pribudli nejaké 2-3 poschodia napr. s bytmi pre vyvolených  ?
Lebo ináč skutočne nechápem, načo je tam taký žeriav...


----------



## veteran

^^ No už mi začína byť jasné, prečo rekonštrukcia kasární stojí 24,5 mil. €.


----------



## R1S0

velmi by som chcel verit,ze je to len kvoli rekonstrukcii striech...


----------



## sckesk

^^ Na tejto fotke je iba výťah.
Žeriav stojí pri tejto nízkej budove


----------



## R1S0

vsimol som si,ze je tam vytah,ale napadlo ma to,ked som videl strechu dole,ci asi nebudu menit strechu vsade.... ale ked je pri tej nizkej budove zeriav,tak to sa vazne musime nechat asi len prekvapit...


----------



## veteran

Pracovné kapacity dnes na Moyzesovej:
- 1 vodič Avie
- 1 bagrista
-----------------------
Σ 2 robotníci


Došli bubliny vo vodováhe?


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> Web €HMK ma neprestáva udivovať...
> 
> Dnes má byť akcia, ale miesto bude upresnené neskôr.


Len pre info, ďalšia akcia, ktorá má byť podľa tejto stránky 18.8.2012 , čiže dnes, bude až o týždeň...


----------



## veteran

Stríííít ááárt, obchodné stredisko Luník I









Stríííít ááárt, najsamkultúrnejší okrsok v Košiciach a priľahlých galaxiách (Luník III)









Kasárne Kukučínova


----------



## motooo

veteran said:


> Stríííít ááárt, obchodné stredisko Luník I


Isiel som okolo, ked to robili a vidim, ze sa budem musiet ist pozriet na to dokoncene nazivo. Osobne sa mi pacia vsetky a myslim, ze toto je ten spravny streetart a nie nejake caribance a tagy. :cheers:


----------



## sckesk

Tu sú aj nejaké ďalšie


----------



## hraby

^^ proste nadhera kay:


----------



## marish

^^ o dost lepsie, ako co mame v ba pod hradom. a na sidlisko nieco taketo celkom pasuje, ozivi to panelakovu sed o dost lepsie ako pastelkove zateplenia.


----------



## JankoKE

Okolie toho výmenníka na Lunníku III je totálna kultúra. Veľká tráva, bordel, staré prašiaky...ale budova pekná .


----------



## veteran

^^ Hej a bola za chrumkavú sumu. A to tam mal byť pristavaný ešte obrovitý betónový monolit s výškou ako susedný panelák, ktorý mal byť ovenčený popínavou rastlinou. Monolit postaviť "zabudli", suma ale ostala rovnaká... (Nehovoriac o tom, že TS 404 funguje ďalej, akurát, že celú infraštruktúru museli nákladne "zminimalizovať" do tej časti, ktorá ostala slúžiť naďalej ako výmenníková stanica).


----------



## JankoKE

Hmm, s tým monolitom zaujímavé, tak niekto má aspoň poriadne základy a veniec na baráčiku .


----------



## eMareq

*Bloky na košickej Terase sa premenili na obrovské plátna*










Keď ten blok zateplia, tak bude po str€€tart communication. Keby tú stenu aspoň premaľovali. Oni to prásknu na takú ošarpanú.


----------



## veteran

^^ A ešte krížom cez lištu s káblom :lol: Ale nemôžme od €HMK-tímu chcieť aby urobili niečo dokonale. Vylepšením celej akcie oproti minulému roku je, že na to aspoň mal súhlas od potrebných inštitúcií. 

V PíÁr správe k tejto akcii sa oháňali sídliskom, 50 rokmi atď. Mal som pocit, že hlavnou témou týchto výtvorov bude práve sídlisko a nie potkany, netopiere a príšer(k)y.


----------



## R1S0

a potkany s netopiermi nesuvisia so sidliskom ?


----------



## Strummer

Tak to uz hej, toto je trochu iny level (okrem toho ruzovo-cierneho, to sa mi velmi nepaci) :cheers:


----------



## sckesk

*Ms.park*

Stánok sa už likviduje








ostrovček v jazierku bude znížený a asi 20 cm pod vodou








a tu sa vykope hlboká jama, v ktorej bude rúra, slúžiaca ako prepad vody z jazierka


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

len taky napad, ci by sa nedalo odfotit "celkovu situaciu" parku z neakej vyssej budovy naokoli (napr. vyskovej budovy zel. stanice?) keby to bolo mozne, aj ked neviem ci by tam bolo nieco vidiet cez stromy


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Prave v meste prebieha koncert Dve v jednom. Hudobnici z Kosic a Prahy na jednom podiu ---> STREAM


----------



## sckesk

del


----------



## sckesk

*Výmenník Važecká*

Pod prestavbou som si predstavoval niečo iné, ako celý výmenník zbúrať a postaviť na tomto mieste niečo celkom iné...

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/vymennik-vazecka.html


----------



## motooo

^^ presne to iste som si pomyslel, ked som isiel dnes okolo. Mal som pocit, ze tie zlomene plochy budu len nejakou konstrukciou pred tou povodnou fasadou. Ale na druhej strane to ma aspon sancu, ze sa ta fasada prejavi aj na zaujimavom interiery.


----------



## JankoKE

Hmm.. na Jazere máme niekoľko kultúrnych stredísk, niesom si istý, či sú zrovna nabité akciami. ja len, že ak ich už máme, nebolo by lepšie za tie prachy dať dokopy tie ks,alebo ich okolie? Príklad KS iskra v Urali. Tak okolie Uralu by som si vedel predstaviť o dosť kultúrnejšie, ako len hromada asfaltu. Samotný Ural by mohol vyzerať inak. Ale budiš, lepšie bude za nejaké prachy zbúrať výmenník a za ešte lepšie prachy vystavať niečo niekde inde, v 15 min. pešej dostupnosti ks Iskra, či 25-30 min od Malibu ( ci to ale funguje ako ks aj pod Coomon, si niesom istý )


----------



## veteran

JankoKE said:


> Hmm.. na Jazere máme niekoľko kultúrnych stredísk, niesom si istý, či sú zrovna nabité akciami. ja len, že ak ich už máme, nebolo by lepšie za tie prachy dať dokopy tie ks,alebo ich okolie? Príklad KS iskra v Urali. Tak okolie Uralu by som si vedel predstaviť o dosť kultúrnejšie, ako len hromada asfaltu. Samotný Ural by mohol vyzerať inak. Ale budiš, lepšie bude za nejaké prachy zbúrať výmenník a za ešte lepšie prachy vystavať niečo niekde inde, v 15 min. pešej dostupnosti ks Iskra, či 25-30 min od Malibu ( ci to ale funguje ako ks aj pod Coomon, si niesom istý )


Odporúčam sa ísť poprechádzať na Terasu, zobrať si starú mapu a pohľadať podľa nej všetkých osem "okrskových kultúrnych stredísk" (z toho logicky vyplýva jedno stredisko na jeden Luník).

Našiel by si už jedine Átrium na Luníku I, toť vsjo. Všetky ostatné postupne zanikli po roku 1989 - prečo asi? No asi kvôli nedostatku financií a nízkej rentabilite. Hold, súkromníkovi sa veľmi neoplatí rozdávať priestory zadarmo. Mestu sa to (zatiaľ) (asi) oplatí. Do roku 2013. A potom?...

A k tomu, ako už existujúce výmenníky "fungujú", je škoda sa vyjadrovať. Stačilo zájsť 1. a 2. septembra na Potulky mestom, na konci každého turnusu sa to dalo zažiť.


----------



## R1S0

pozeram,ze s touto nadherou nebudu robit nic? len ju vycistia?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

neviem co myslis pod tou "nadherou"... celu fontanu? A to si usudil podla coho? Podla tych dvoch fotiek?


----------



## R1S0

1.ano,tou nadherou myslim "fontanu"
2.usudil som podla toho,ze ked ides nieco burat/prestavovat,tak to takto necistis

3. sckesk - diki za postu,nejde ti poslat odpoved,mas plnu schranku,tak to pisem sem


----------



## veteran

Podľa výmeru sa s fontánou nebude robiť nič. Vôbec sa tam nespomína. Takže asi preto ju čistia. Však čo, betónu je tam už dosť, niet tam teda do čoho investovať.

Ale ruky do ohňa za to dať nemôžem, súdruhovia strážia realizačné projekty ako oko v hlave (asi vedia prečo).

Na Moyzesovej to vyzerá tak, že stĺpy VO budú naozaj dizajnové (nie typizované) a nasvietenie umeleckých diel (teda až tam nejaké osadia) bude LEDkové.


----------



## Sukino

veteran said:


> Úprimne ďakujem €HMK-diletantom za rozšírenie mojich vedomostí
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hno: hno: hno:


Napis im, ze v tomto pripade islo o katolickych fasistov z Madarska.


----------



## hicotech

ja som zas nepocul o ceskoslovenskej socialistickej armade hno: a takisto ani o ceskoslovenskej federativnej armade :bash:


----------



## veteran

hicotech said:


> ja som zas nepocul o ceskoslovenskej socialistickej armade hno: a takisto ani o ceskoslovenskej federativnej armade :bash:


Myslím, že treba apelovať na prepisovanie učebníc dejepisu. €HMK-diletanti objavili nemožné. Slovenskej "klérofašistickej" armáde velil asi Horthy, na Moyzeske nesídlil Magyar kir. rendőrkapitányság ale Župné veliteľstvo žandárstva Slovenskej republiky, no a košickému getu nešéfoval akýsi Laci Čížik Čatári, ale určite samotný Šaňo Mach hno:


----------



## MikeSK

veteran said:


> Podľa výmeru sa s fontánou nebude robiť nič. Vôbec sa tam nespomína. Takže asi preto ju čistia. Však čo, betónu je tam už dosť, niet tam teda do čoho investovať.
> 
> Ale ruky do ohňa za to dať nemôžem, súdruhovia strážia realizačné projekty ako oko v hlave (asi vedia prečo).
> 
> Na Moyzesovej to vyzerá tak, že stĺpy VO budú naozaj dizajnové (nie typizované) a nasvietenie umeleckých diel (teda až tam nejaké osadia) bude LEDkové.


Zato Raši pridával na Facebooku vizualizáciu, kde bola táto fontána úplne prestavaná  Na môj koment, že "len či to aj naozaj bude takto vyzerať" nereagoval nikto


----------



## veteran

Toto? 









Tak možno tam dajú nové rúry alebo čo. Je to aj tak len vizualizácia (tieto omaľovánky z MsP stáli 3540€). No tu sa nič také nespomína... 

Tak si vyber, čomu budeš veriť (výmer ako súčasť zmluvy o dielo _vs._ omaľovánky).


----------



## R1S0

veteran said:


> tieto omaľovánky z MsP stáli 3540€). No tu


OMFG!!!!
za 5 vizualizacii 3540eur.... neskutocne... :bash: sialene hno:


*sarcasm on*

dufam,ze to islo priamym zadanim... 

*sarcasm off*


----------



## veteran

R1S0 said:


> *sarcasm on*
> 
> dufam,ze to islo priamym zadanim...
> 
> *sarcasm off*


No robila ich tá istá súdružka, ktorá "vyhrala" arch.-urb. "súťaž" pod akou-takou záštitou komory. Len škoda, že sa jej víťazný projekt "trošku" líši od toho realizačného (zmenila sa cesta okolo PaškoHotela).

Takže tie vizualizácie šli samozrejme cez priame zadanie (keďže ona je autorkou realizačných projektov).


----------



## MikeSK

veteran said:


> No robila ich tá istá súdružka, ktorá "vyhrala" arch.-urb. "súťaž" pod akou-takou záštitou komory. Len škoda, že sa jej víťazný projekt "trošku" líši od toho realizačného (zmenila sa cesta okolo PaškoHotela).
> 
> Takže tie vizualizácie šli samozrejme cez priame zadanie (keďže ona je autorkou realizačných projektov).


myslel som, že z môjho príspevku bude jasné, že "omaľovánkam" neverím..


----------



## veteran

Prašule sa rozdávajú. V utorok pošlo takmer 12 tácov za "poradenské služby": http://e-samosprava.kosice.sk/File.aspx?path=Zmluvy\z2012001893w.pdf


----------



## caicoo

R1S0 said:


> pozeram,ze s touto nadherou nebudu robit nic? len ju vycistia?





veteran said:


> Podľa výmeru sa s fontánou nebude robiť nič. Vôbec sa tam nespomína. Takže asi preto ju čistia. Však čo, betónu je tam už dosť, niet tam teda do čoho investovať.


a predsa zeby nieco?

















http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...k---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia-zelene.html


----------



## veteran

Sypú tam kamene... Keď do toho spadne pripité indivíduum, tak sa nedohluší na rovnom betóne, ale na vysypaných šutroch. Ešte by tam mala byť natiahnutá nejaká rúra s tryskami.


----------



## veteran

Čosi o svetovej propagácii najsamkultúrnejšieho mesta v galaxii: *Zaujíma návštevník mesta/turista vôbec niekoho z kompetentných?*


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

organizacie a institucie na podporu turizmu funguju a odvadzaju svoju pracu presne tak, ako ine statom, mestom, alebo VUC platene organy. Teda ako by povedal Miroslav Ciz, na how-no...


----------



## Kvietok

*Park Komenského III*

O tom že sa revitalizácia parkov na Komenského týka aj tohto parčíku pred poštou IV som osobne nevedel.


----------



## R1S0

hmmm,cudoval som sa,preco tam vozia tolko zeminy....










zeby z toho...










chceli spravit toto....?










som si myslel,ze tam bude pekne prirodne jazierko....som stastny,ze mame tych 5 vizualizacii za 3540 eur aby sme vedeli,co a ako bude....


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

intervjú ohladom parkov


----------



## sckesk

R1S0 said:


> hmmm,cudoval som sa,preco tam vozia tolko zeminy....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zeby z toho...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chceli spravit toto....?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> som si myslel,ze tam bude pekne prirodne jazierko....som stastny,ze mame tych 5 vizualizacii za 3540 eur aby sme vedeli,co a ako bude....


Ja viem tak, že tam pôjde ešte nejaka fólia/textília, nato nejaká ďalšia vrstva a potom vysadia na celú plochu rastlinky.


----------



## R1S0




----------



## veteran

Kultúra za pětset (pardon, za 80 tisíc €)

*Na košickej Furči budú zrejme drevenice na paneláku*



> Dvanásťposchodový blok na Lidickom námestí 1 má byť 2 roky „podstavcom“ pamätníka v rámci projektu mesta kultúry za 80-tisíc eur. Na strechu vyložia 3 originál drevené stodoly.
> 
> KOŠICE. Už vybrali panelák, na ktorého streche majú vyrásť klasické drevenice – Pamätník ľudovej architektúry, projekt Európskeho hlavného mesta kultúry.
> 
> Tri originálne tradičné stodoly z Liptova s konštrukciou vážia spolu 40 ton a sú vysoké ako dve poschodia bytového domu. Vyložia ich žeriavom. Podstavcom pamätníka má byť 12-poschodový blok na Furči na Lidickom námestí 1. Stodoly tam chcú dať na 2 roky.
> 
> Projekt má stáť 80-tisíc eur. Financovať to chcú peniazmi z ministerstva kultúry cez grant EHMK i od nadácií aj sponzorov.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/65415...ejme-drevenice-na-panelaku.html#ixzz27BogNfMz


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Uz cely ten napad je slusne povedane pritiahnuty za vlasy. To odovodnenie, ze sa vlastne cele sidlisko stane podstavcom pre tie stodoly.. WTF?!! 

A navyse sa ani nebude dat ist na strechu, pozerat sa budes moct akurat tak z ulice. To nemozu mysliet vazne, ved to nebude ani poriadne vidiet... 

Ked uz chcel nieco take autor spravit na sidlisku tak to mohol spravit na zemi, upravit okolie, dat tam neaku informacnu tabulu a bolo by to 100x lepsie, viditelnejsie a pristupnejsie ako tato absurdita.


----------



## R1S0

niekomu z toho asi kvapne pekna sumicka,ked sa to takto pretlaca....


----------



## D.O.W.N

40 ton? To je veľa, pochybujem že to panelák udrží bez problémov a navyše, keď nebudú súhlasiť obyvatelia paneláku tak to nemusí prejsť, že?


----------



## JankoKE

A po dvoch rokoch to dajú preč?  To EHMK má už fakt pridrbané, až smiešne nápady, trepať za realtívne dosť peňazí drevenice na panelák.


----------



## R1S0

JankoKE said:


> A po dvoch rokoch to dajú preč?  To EHMK má už fakt pridrbané, až smiešne nápady, trepať za realtívne dosť peňazí drevenice na panelák.


aby tym obyvatelom po dvoch rokoch nepovedali,ze nie su peniaze a bude im to chatrat na streche....


----------



## Estat3 man1ac

včera (sobota!) poobede som išiel okolo Kunsthalle a keď tam nepracovalo aspoň 15ľudí, tak ani jeden  len nech to ide takto ďalej...


----------



## JankoKE

Njn, len škoda, že nepracujú na plavárni, ale zasa na takej poloblbine. Nevadí, chtíč košičanov po vode istí aj naďalej Maďarsko.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

snad mi nechces povedat ze keby z toho spravili krytu plavaren kosicania by chodili tam namiesto Madarska... Jeden kryty plavecky bazen... 
Celkom by ma zaujimala vytazenost fungujucej krytej plavarne, ked sa tu tolko place ze z toho nespravili plavaren.


----------



## didinko

*Košice 2013: Čo prinesie titul hlavného mesta kultúry?*

_Európske hlavné mesto kultúry je prestížny titul, ktorý udeľuje Európska komisia mestám členských štátov EÚ od roku 1985. Od roku 2009 titul získavajú vždy dve mestá, jedno z pôvodných krajín únie a jedno z nových členských štátov. Košice so svojím projektom Interface 2013 sú zo slovenských miest prvé, ktoré sa týmto titulom môžu popýšiť._



> *Plaváreň je, navyše, súčasťou celého športovo rekreačného komplexu v tesnom susedstve mestského parku pri železničnej stanici.*


Ešteže sa priznali, komu ten projekt bude slúžiť.
http://www.asb.sk/architektura/projekty/kosice-2013-co-prinesie-titul-6195.html


----------



## R1S0

> Architekt Jerguš k tomu dodáva: „Architekti musia projekt robiť po nociach obrazne povedané „v mihu oka“, stavbári sú tlačení do neuveriteľne krátkych lehôt a naháňajú sa ako zmyslov zbavení, ale právnici so svojimi námietkami k verejnému obstarávaniu majú čas a svoje lehoty.“


to bude asi preto,ze sa uz 4 roky na tom tak usilovne pracuje....


----------



## veteran

Chorobou napadnutý strom v Mestskom parku. Pôjde preč v rámci €HMK "revitalizácie"? Nie, kdeže. To by bol neoprávnený výdavok. Rúbať sa smú len "koncepčne nevhodné" stromy (tie, ktoré vadia Palimu). Zatiaľ počkáme, kým chorobu vtáctvo roznesie na okolité stromy. No nič, budú lepšie kšefty s drevom...


----------



## Kvietok

veteran said:


> Chorobou napadnutý strom v Mestskom parku. Pôjde preč v rámci €HMK "revitalizácie"? Nie, kdeže. To by bol neoprávnený výdavok. Rúbať sa smú len "koncepčne nevhodné" stromy (tie, ktoré vadia Palimu). Zatiaľ počkáme, kým chorobu vtáctvo roznesie na okolité stromy. No nič, budú lepšie kšefty s drevom...


Hmm, nerozumiem, ten na foto nijak choro neposobi ...


----------



## veteran

Ten strom je zoschnutý, na časti koruny už ani nerastie lístie.


----------



## veteran

*Záchody výmenníka EHMK dostanú dizajnové závesy*



> KOŠICE. Kým nefunkčné výmenníky tepla na Ľudovej, Štítovej, Važeckej a Wuppertálskej ešte len rekonštruujú na kultúrno–spoločenská centra sídlisk SPOTS, tak výmenník na ul. Obrody, prerobený ako prvý v roku 2010 za 117-tisíc eur, už „optimalizujú“.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/65514...k-dostanu-dizajnove-zavesy.html#ixzz281GSWrkf


A z diskusie, ako (ne)fungujú výmenníky:


> Dovolte vlastnu skusenost. Prevadzkovatelia vymennikov hovoria, ze maju sluzit aj na rozvoj miestnej komunity. Obcianske zdruzenie Kosicka Alternativa malo zaujem o prenajom priestorov 1x mesacne na 2-3 hodiny. Zamerom bolo robit stretnutia s obcanmi a odbornikmi na temy ako uzemny plan, prava obcanov v samosprave, doprava na Terase atd. Ak chceme rozvija miestnu komunitu, ludia musia poznat svoje prava a moznosti, ako mozu ovplynovat veci, ktore sa deju v ich bydlisku. Jednalo by sa o besedy odborneho charakteru - s architekmi, dopravnymi odbornikmi, pravnikmi... Samozrejme, ze sme mali v plane (a stale mame) prizyvat na dane besedy aj lokalnych poslancov, s ktorymi viacerymi mame za tie roky celkom korektne vztahy (politici a aktivisti). Osobne sme o moznom prenajme rokovali s panom Christianom Potironom. Jeho vyjadrenia boli pre nas sokom. Budem velmi strucny.
> 
> *1, Povedal nam, ze politikov nie, lebo z toho by bola vzbura, ze on vie, ako by to dopadlo. (On je asi jasnovidec)
> 2, Potom vyslovil 4 podmienky, za ktorych by to bolo (bez politikov) mozne:
> a, oni (cize spots EHMK2013) budu nam schvalovat, ktory odbornik na besede vystupi
> b, oni nam budu schvalovat obsah jednotlivych besied
> c, oni nam urcia programovu strukturu
> d, a vsetky besedy sa budu konat pod hlavickou EHMK2013 a nie pod nasim OZ*
> 
> Okrem ineho sa nas opytali, ze ci sa nebojime, ze nam nebudu chodit ludia, lebo na tie akcie velmi nechodia... Potom nam bolo povedane, ze sa moze stat, ze ludia zacnu chodit na tie nase a prestanu chodit na tie ich...
> 
> Panovi Potironovi som povedal, ze je horsi ako Narodny front za socializmu,lebo toto som nezazil ani za sociku, kde sme v kazdej zakl.organizacii mali aj dosadenych clenov STB, ale pri akciach, kt.sme organizovali, nam nikto nedaval priblbe podmienky akoby sme boli mentalne retardovani.
> 
> Pan Christian Potiron ziadal od nas pisomnu ziadost. Pri odchode sme ho poziadali o jeho pisomnu odpoved na nasu ziadost. Opatovne sme ho poziadali o odpoved asi pred 3 mesiacmi a stale, uz niekolko mesiacov, na nu cakame a cakame a cakame...
> 
> Takze asi takto PODPORUJU a KOMUNIKUJU zahranicni "odbornici" v Kosiciach - odignoruju a neodpisu. A vec je vyriesena...
> 
> Zdenko_Lipták


Keby sa tam začali tí politici, architekti a právnici vyzliekať alebo by tam "performovali" extrémne spanie, schválili by im to určite aj s grantom.


----------



## skipi

Kvietok said:


> Neviem, no mne tie argumenty pridu celkom rozumne ... (Akokolvek velmi Sudruzku nafukovaciu nemusim)


AD davy ludi: imho existuju sposoby ako nasmerovat davy ludi ... imho to nieje vyhovorka na zabetonovanie celej plochy ...
AD neopravnenost: no co to uz len je za projekt rekonstrukcie (hocicoho), kde je finalna uprava okolia inak ako zabetonovanim neopravnenym nakladom? si myslis ze to je problem EU? ze EU zakazuje pri projektoch robit "parkove" upravy? myslis ze EU nuti vsetky projekty v jej ramci aby betonovali? ... dufam ze nie ...


----------



## marish

^^ ad davy ludi: potrebujes rozptylovu plochu, to vybetonovane namestie na to fajn posluzi. a ludi z travniku nepresmerujes ak ho neobozenies plotom. aj v BA je pred nepelom vydlazdene namestie z tohto dovodu.


----------



## veteran

^^ Fajn, tak potom mali vybetónovať aj celú strednú časť aleje, lebo tam je UPJŠ a keď sa z prednáškovej auly vyvalí naraz 250 ľudí, tiež ich niet kam "premiestniť" hno:


----------



## R1S0

problem je ten,ze rozptylovu plochu mohli kludne urobit na druhej strane/na zapadnej strane haly,tam tej zelene nie je skoro vobec.....


----------



## marish

^^ bohuzial nepoznam to vase miesto, preto sa mi tazko argumentuje, skor som iba vo vseobecnosti vravel, ze rozptylove plochy nie su na skodu tam, kde si to mnozstvo ludi vyzaduje. vyzera to lepsie ako vyslapane blato. tazko pre mna ale posudzovat ten vas konkretny pripad.



takto to vyzera pred nepelom a povazujem to za spravnejsie riesenie, ako keby tam boli travniky. na tie je miesto inde, kde aj vydrzia zelene. :cheers:


----------



## skipi

marish said:


> ^^ ad davy ludi: potrebujes rozptylovu plochu, to vybetonovane namestie na to fajn posluzi. a ludi z travniku nepresmerujes ak ho neobozenies plotom. aj v BA je pred nepelom vydlazdene namestie z tohto dovodu.


suhlasim a plne podporujem ... problem je, ze tam nic take nieje ... par metrov asfaltu a potom podivna krizovatka 4prudovych ciest s elektrickovymi pasmi oddelena od toho asfaltu zabradlim. preto by som to nazval "namestie" ...



R1S0 said:


> problem je ten,ze rozptylovu plochu mohli kludne urobit na druhej strane/na zapadnej strane haly,tam tej zelene nie je skoro vobec.....


s tymto suhlasim ... na severe nieje miesto na rozptylovu plochu ... na zapade kludne moze byt ... vlastne nie, tam musi byt poloprazdne parkovisko


----------



## Kvietok

skipi said:


> suhlasim a plne podporujem ... problem je, ze tam nic take nieje ... par metrov asfaltu a potom podivna krizovatka 4prudovych ciest s elektrickovymi pasmi oddelena od toho asfaltu zabradlim. preto by som to nazval "namestie" ...
> 
> 
> 
> s tymto suhlasim ... na severe nieje miesto na rozptylovu plochu ... na zapade kludne moze byt ... vlastne nie, tam musi byt poloprazdne parkovisko


Lenze hlavnym faktorom pri vytvarani rozptylovych ploch je pohyb ludi ... mimochodom neviem preco by sa "poloprazdne parkovisko" nedalo povazovat za rozptylovu plochu ...




veteran said:


> ^^ Fajn, tak potom mali vybetónovať aj celú strednú časť aleje, lebo tam je UPJŠ a keď sa z prednáškovej auly vyvalí naraz 250 ľudí, tiež ich niet kam "premiestniť" hno:


Veteran, neviem ci vies ako to vyzera pred S.A., kde z plochu pred stadionom spaja so Sturovou chodnik lemovany travnikom, teda vo vacsej casti uz len Ex-travnikom. hno: kolko ludi, tolko chuti ...


----------



## veteran

Vrcholné "umelecké dielo". Asi sa dám aj ja na umeleckú dráhu. 

Som tiež zvedavý, koľko bude trvať náprava stavu. Na Magurskej ulici vypílili prašiaky. Sľúbili, že tam potom (raz niekedy...) prídu namontovať nové (aj na to sa dajú čerpať eurofondy (?)).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Biela noc - Urban hiSTORY - 3D projekcia


----------



## Gilles_from_KE

Myslím, že sú to len staré lampy donesené a pohádzané po parku.


----------



## hraby

only to veteran: - je vobec podla teba este v KE aj nejaka akcia, ktora vobec stoji za navstevu a nemas proti nej nieco? myslim, ze prilis vela zbytocne negujes aj to, ci si to vobec nezasluzi.. ale to uz ty vies najlepsie.. preco si ty vcera nepredviedol svoju svetelnu prezentaciu, na spickovej urovni, taku ze by vsetci otvarali tlamy a padali na rit? myslim, ze ak by si mal co ukazat, urcite by si dostal od organizatorov priestor.. este k tomu domaci kosican..


----------



## hraby

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Biela noc - Urban hiSTORY - 3D projekcia


toto muselo stat urcite zato jak po grafickom 3D prejave tak aj hudobnom.. minuly rok sme vidleli nieco podobne v prahe na staromaku a rozhodne to bola pecka.


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> only to veteran: - je vobec podla teba este v KE aj nejaka akcia, ktora vobec stoji za navstevu a nemas proti nej nieco? myslim, ze prilis vela zbytocne negujes aj to, ci si to vobec nezasluzi.. ale to uz ty vies najlepsie.. preco si ty vcera nepredviedol svoju svetelnu prezentaciu, na spickovej urovni, taku ze by vsetci otvarali tlamy a padali na rit? myslim, ze ak by si mal co ukazat, urcite by si dostal od organizatorov priestor.. este k tomu domaci kosican..


Ja nepíšem o akcii, ja píšem o hentom "výtvore". Presadzovať kultúru cez sebapoškodzovanie mi pripadá už riadne zvrátené... To premietanie na Urbanovu vežu mohlo byť zaujímavé (ja som to nevidel naživo, len som počul, že to bolo celkom dobré).



Gilles_from_KE said:


> Myslím, že sú to len staré lampy donesené a pohádzané po parku.


A elektrinu chytali cez satelit? Sú to spílené stĺpy, ktoré tam doteraz boli - tuším štyri alebo päť.


----------



## eMareq

*LAY DOWN AND SHINE*

Ja som včera prechádzal cez Drevný trh. Keď som tie spílené stĺpy videl, tak som skonštatoval, že niekomu dobre preskočilo. A tomu kto to schválil ešte viac.hno:


----------



## veteran

eMareq said:


> A tomu kto to schválil ešte viac.hno:


Schválila to zrejme aj kurátorka, dcéra istého obyvateľa istého nemenovaného športovo-relaxačného komplexu, z ktorého dielne o. i. pochádzali aj prvomájové tribúny na Strahove


----------



## metropoly_sk

Premietanie na urbanovej vezi PARADA!


----------



## veteran

Naozaj šokujúce zistenie...

*Dva z Ostrovov kultúry v Košiciach dokončia až na budúci rok*



> Práce oddiali archeologický prieskum na nádvorí Východoslovenskej galérie, ktorý sa dá rozsahom prirovnať k Bratislavskému hradu.
> 
> KOŠICE. Päť investičných projektov budovania tzv. Ostrovov kultúry, ktoré Košický samosprávny kraj (KSK) realizuje v rámci projektu Košice - Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK) 2013, sa podľa predpokladov podarí ukončiť v plánovanom termíne do konca tohto roka.


----------



## R1S0

hmmm,a ja blbec som si myslel,ze tam bude trava.... 



















(neostava nic ine ako sa len utesit,ze po nejakom case tam zacne prerastat burina....)

kamienkova mania pokracuje aj v mestskom parku...ved o kamienky sa starat netreba.....










a z toho co stvaraju tu nevychadzam z udivu....



















jedna betonova opacha v mestskom parku zjavne nestaci....


----------



## veteran

R1S0 said:


> hmmm,a ja blbec som si myslel,ze tam bude trava....


Tráva = neoprávnený výdavok!!!


----------



## Kvietok

Kačičiek a labuti sa tam tiež uz asi nedockame...


----------



## hospodin

takže nám robia z parku štrkovisko


----------



## JankoKE

Vyzerá to hrozne... to akože budú chodníky a kde nie, tak štrk ?  Ty vole. Akože oblé línie sú super, celkovo aj tie ohraničenia tam, ale ten štrk je brutal. V tom mestskom parku jak v lete zasvieti slnko na ten štrk, tak tie rastlinky sa tam uvaria a celkovo tam bude na trt klíma. Vydrbať stromy a vysypať štrkom, jedná básnička. Typické košické. V Haniske sa rieši za eurofondy myslím centrum dediny, vraj tiež nejak debilne zafinancované, ale vyzerá to celé mám pocit lepšie.


----------



## KLEPETO

Nejaká štrková loby je v KE moc silná. Aspoň tam nebudú krtince, jedine, že by vytlačili tie potvory aj ten štrk.


----------



## motooo

Mam pocit, ze tam nebude prazdny strk. Su tam vysadene take tie trsy trav, ktore casom vytvoria celkom pekne zatisia, aj ked neviem, ako sa to bude pacit alergikom. Predpokladam, ze by to malo vyzerat nejak takto.










Ono to zo zaciatku vyzera tak chudobne, ale casom to vyzera podla mna dost dobre a netreba sa o to az tak velmi starat. Aj ked ja osobne si myslim, ze to mohli aj nejak kombinovat. Niektre tie oble "bunky" mohli vysadit travnikom a niektore vysadit tie travy, aby sa to aj nejak striedalo a vznikol aj taky priestor, kde sa bude dat sadnut pod strom na travu. Aj ked je otazne, ako sa ujmu vsetky tie rastliny, kde sa vysadia na jesen. Niesom ziadny zahradnik, tak netusim, ci sa stihnu zakorenit a nebudu to na jar hole plane, plne skapatych sadenic.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Ale toto rastlinstvo mi príde ako by vyrastalo z nejakej mokrade, alebo mláčky.


----------



## motooo

Tak to som sem supol jedno z prvych co som vygooglil, cisto len na ukazku, co si myslim, ze tam podla mna bude. Moja segra to doma nasadene, len na okraji skalky a nepotrebuje tam ziadna extra vlhkost. 

Tak na vizualizacii tam maju take nejake travy, ale taktiez je pod nimi trava.










Aj ked podla skusenosenosti, su medzi vizualizaciami a realitou priepastne rozdiely.


----------



## veteran

*Premena parku pri košickej stanici vyrazí dych*

Už vyráža...


----------



## potkanX

mimochodom, pred par dnami som sa bavil s kamaratom architektom z vychodu, a pri uplne inej suvislosti spomenul ze do vizualizaciek dava podobnu vysoku travu, vraj je to fantasticka vec, ze to vela veci zakryje a investorom sa to lubi a nemaju blbe otazky. 
nie, pokial viem on tieto kosicke projekty nerobil.


----------



## R1S0

super napad,ten most bol prilis siroky,hufy ludi do kundahale treba nejak ztmelit lievikom....









ked mame vysoku betonovu stenu na jednej strane,preco by sme ju necapli aj na druhu....
podla mna meter-dva k ceste este kludne mohli ist...


















toto pride kompetentnym normalne?
totalne zanedbana zelen vsade vokol nevadi,ideme nezmyselne vysadzat?
ocakaval som iba ja KOMPLEXNU obnovu a rekultivaciu zelene vratane travnatych porastov?


















piste si kludne,ze stale pindam a podobne,ale doteraz je to pre mna totalne sklamanie a zhnusenie,co sa tam za tie peniaze deje...


----------



## veteran

R1S0 said:


> super napad,ten most bol prilis siroky,hufy ludi do kundahale treba nejak ztmelit lievikom....


Trocha kontrast s vehementným budovaním/betónovaním "rozptylových plôch" pri športovej hale. 



R1S0 said:


> ocakaval som iba ja KOMPLEXNU obnovu a rekultivaciu zelene vratane travnatych porastov?


Budem sa opakovať - neoprávnený výdavok.


----------



## MikeSK

pockat pockat   ten most ako fakt nechapem..to co ma byt?


----------



## veteran

MikeSK said:


> pockat pockat   ten most ako fakt nechapem..to co ma byt?


Doteraz bola lávka taká suchá, málo impozantná. Tak ju zimpozantnili betónom. Ale nemali by to zasa veľmi preháňať, lebo potom zanikne Paliho chyža v pozadí. Nuž uznávam, peknú predzáhradku mu robia. Z jednej strany betónový park (ohradený a okamerovaný, aby sa mu tam náhodou nemotali nečlenovia športovo-relaxačného klubu) a z druhej zrenovované komunikácie a chodníky z Vodnej.


----------



## veteran

A ešte jedna "nádhera". "Námestie" v parku. Som zvedavý, aký pseudoargument by sa na obhajobu tohto vymyslel. "Rozptylová plocha" pre študentov TUKE a SPŠe? Zaujímavé, že dva ihličnany vedľa toho mohutného stromu neboli "kompozične nevhodné".









A tuhľa vznikne predzáhradka krčmy, ktorú vlastní istý M. T., príbuzný komunistu J. T. a "sociálneho demokrata" Z. T.


----------



## marish

R1S0 said:


> ked mame vysoku betonovu stenu na jednej strane,preco by sme ju necapli aj na druhu....
> podla mna meter-dva k ceste este kludne mohli ist...


zacinam mat pocit, ze nam iba zabudli zverejnit podtitul zadania. ak to ma byt berlin 1980 alebo varsava 1940, tak ich musim pochvalit. :nuts:


----------



## motooo

veteran said:


> Šok!
> *Košický Kulturpark a Kunsthalle pre EHMK budú meškať*













„Nepripúšťam, že to nestihneme. Inak zmluva ráta s pokutou (napr. jednorazovo 50–tisíc a za každý deň omeškania 5–tisíc – pozn. red.),“ hovorí Dušan Chovanec, výkonný riaditeľ víťaza tendra, firmy OHL ŽS pre Slovensko.


Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/64560...bat-plavaren-na-kunsthalle.html#ixzz2AaijPcWf


----------



## veteran

^^ Ale však to sú "objektívne príčiny". V kasárňach to bola munícia z druhej svetovej vojny (asi ju tam nechala tá "slovenská klérofašistická armáda") a v Kundahale porušená statika (o ktorej samozrejme "nikto" ani len netušil).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Inak uplnou nahodou naplanovali akcie v tychto dvoch projektoch az na druhu polovicu roka 2013


----------



## Kvietok

> *Prvá akcia možno až v júni*
> V bazénovej hale urobia balkóny. V suteréne vznikne druhé javisko. Pribudne i bezbariérový vchod do objektu priamo zo zastávky MHD cez nový bar s posedením aj námestie so sochou Gyulu Kosiceho.
> Výstava venovaná tomuto košickému rodákovi pôsobiacemu v Argentíne má byť prvou akciou EHMK v Kunsthalle.
> 
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/64560...bat-plavaren-na-kunsthalle.html#ixzz2Aas7A2e0



Väčšina jeho diel mi pripomína rekvizity Bondoviek a StarTrekov zo 70. rokov, takže som na tú stálu exteriérovú inštaláciu a námestie ako celok dosť zvedavý ...


----------



## motooo

A ja si este pamatam na tie kecy, ze sa tesia na to, ako sa tam bude uz na silvestra oslavovat...ale zabudol podotknut, ze asi tam budu oslavovat robotnici..


----------



## veteran

*Košický Kulturpark a Kunsthalle pre EHMK budú meškať*
Agentúrny materiál sme nahradili autorským článkom redakcie Korzára.



> Ešte v lete mesto deklarovalo, že všetko stihnú. Už je jasné, že v kasárňach ani na plavárni 1. polrok 2013 žiadna akcia nebude. Teraz žiadajú ministerstvo o predĺženie termínov, aby neprišli o eurofondy. Meškanie vraj nebude hanba.





> Plus 4 – 5 mesiacov
> 
> Mesto požiadalo v piatok ministerstvo kultúry o predĺženie termínov na ukončenie prestavieb Kulturparku do 31. 5. 2013 a Kunsthalle do 30. 4.
> 
> Za meškanie by hrozilo nepreplatenie z eurofondov, z ktorých ide na tieto 2 stavby 30 miliónov. Dodávateľom hrozia sankcie od mesta, zmluvy sú do konca roka, za nedodržaný termín je pokuta od 50–tisíc.
> 
> Či rezort výnimky mestu schváli, ešte isté nie je. „Prebieha posudzovanie žiadostí o zmenu. Vyjadríme sa po skončení schvaľovacieho procesu,“ uviedla Zuzana Boďová z ministerstva.
> 
> Kasárne prerábajú za 23,8 milióna, Kunsthalle za 7,3 milióna. „Nepripúšťam, že to nestihneme do konca roka,“ vyhlásil v júli k stavbe na plavárni zástupca dodávateľa OHL ŽS.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/65844...halle-pre-ehmk-budu-meskat.html#ixzz2AcEISN25





> „Dôvody zdržania prác sú objektívne. Zmluvy s takou možnosťou rátali, *po súhlase ministerstva by sme podpísali s dodávateľmi dodatky*,“ vysvetľuje hovorkyňa mesta Martina Urik Viktorínová.





> Otvárací ceremoniál EHMK bude 19. a 20. januára na Hlavnej a v Štátnom divadle.





> „Mnohé akcie plánujeme vo verejnom priestore, nie sú viazané na rekonštruované objekty, program nie je ohrozený,“ vraví Tomáš Čižmárik z mestskej neziskovky Košice 2013. Doplnil, že hoci pár mesiacov meškajú, *zmodernizované priestory budú slúžiť desaťročia*.


:lol: :lol: :lol: Ale akcie sa tam budú schvaľovať ústredným politbyrom (ako je tomu v semenníkoch).



> Podľa člena dozornej rady Košice 2013, mestského poslanca a starostu Severu Mariána Gaja (nezávislý), bude EHMK i s meškajúcimi rekonštrukciami „veľký  'prúser ' a história ukáže finančné dopady. Nové vedenie sa snaží, ale zmeškané nedobehneme, aj keby sme cúvali...“


----------



## veteran

Parkovisko. Tiež "s povolením MMK"? Alebo "s povolením Mestského parku 1"?









V parku zasadili nový strom. Volá sa "Strom mieru". Vedľa by som si vedel predstaviť "Strom 95. výročia VOSR", príp. "Strom V.I.L." :nuts:
// EDIT: tak ten strom je tam vraj už dlhšiu dobu. Ale názov stojí za to :lol:


----------



## R1S0

ja sa uz ani nerozculujem,dalo sa to cakat. kazdy mesiac je to horsie a horsie,a mesto sa doebava viac a viac...


----------



## Cudzinec

Gieah said:


> tie rastliny co tam maju byt nevyrastu zo dna na den


súhlas... netvrdím, že rekonštrukcia parkov v KE prebieha podľa naších predstáv, v princípe to je vlastne nereálne...(koľko ľudí, toľko chutí). No s kritikou je treba trošku počkať, jedná sa predsa AJ o rekonštrukciu zeleni a v niektorých prípadoch, to potrvá nejaký ten rok, než určitý sektor dosiahne svoju tzv. koncovú podobu.

BTW: Central Park v NYC bol tiež kedysi miestom, kam sa báli ľudia chodiť aj cez deň... dnes sa tam konajú kultúrno, spoločensko, športové podujatia...tak snáď sa dočkáme sľubovaného aj v Košiciach.


----------



## Kvietok

Cudzinec said:


> súhlas... netvrdím, že rekonštrukcia parkov v KE prebieha podľa naších predstáv, v princípe to je vlastne nereálne...(koľko ľudí, toľko chutí). No s kritikou je treba trošku počkať, jedná sa predsa AJ o rekonštrukciu zeleni a v niektorých prípadoch, to potrvá nejaký ten rok, než určitý sektor dosiahne svoju tzv. koncovú podobu.
> 
> BTW: Central Park v NYC bol tiež kedysi miestom, kam sa báli ľudia chodiť aj cez deň... dnes sa tam konajú kultúrno, spoločensko, športové podujatia...tak snáď sa dočkáme sľubovaného aj v Košiciach.



Plny suhlas ...


----------



## R1S0

park podla teamu EHMK....










a tu bude co platat....


----------



## hicotech

to na druhej fotke ma sklamalo teda dost.. cakal som ze uz ked su chodniky ten "beton" ci co to je, tak aspon to vzniknute namesticko vydlazdia niecim peknym a farebne zladenym.. 
ale nie.. oni tam drbnu to co tam drbnu a este to aj odfusuju.. taka ciganska robota sa len tazko da najst ako tam.. treba sa tam ist pozriuet a uvidite o com vravim.. chodim tadial kazdy den, takze si co to vsimnem..


----------



## Kvietok

Prilis vela betonu a dlazby?! drblnime tam pre zmenu asfalt :bash: Toto je IMHO zatial najvacsi fail co sa parkov tyka.


----------



## JankoKE

..o ničom, veď to jak vyzerá.. pomaly jak letisko. Kto toto navrhne, podpíše... ten nemá kus estetického cítenia a nemá ani vzťah k mestu. Toľko k tomu. Zaujímalo by ma, či osoby v tomto zapletené majú dvory doma vyasfaltované.


----------



## veteran

JankoKE said:


> nemá ani vzťah k mestu


Vzťah k mestu??? To by najprv museli projektovať Košičania.


----------



## hicotech

hraby said:


> hicotech said:
> 
> 
> 
> cervenym je vyznacene, kde boli kedysi kriky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> robis z komara somara..
Click to expand...

a nieco z nedalekej minulosti ^^


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

no jasne hicotech teraz si kopni do hrabyho  Ta plocha nemala byt vobec vyasfaltovana, mala tam byt dlazba, ale asi z tych vyse 9 mil. eur nezvysilo :bash:


----------



## veteran

Asfalt, či dlažba to je úplne jedno. Na "námestie" tam nie je dôvod. Ale chápem, určite sa to "zakamufluje" za "rozptylovú plochu" pre ľudí vychádzajúcich z polície.


----------



## hicotech

ja si nekopem do nikoho  len vravim, ze som to vravel  
ale tiez som tam cakal nejaku peknu dlazbu, co by som kludne aj prekusol.. ale toto tu?


----------



## hraby

^^ bol som presvedceny podla fotiek od sckesk-a, ze tu plochu pokryje rovnaka dlazba aku polozili na 2 konci mayzesky.. ale asfalt??? hno:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

tych laviciek na Moyzesovej je fakt pozehnane.. ved pred reko ich tam bolo mozno 20-30 aj to asi prehanam a teraz vyse 100? Radsej ich mohli dat viac do mestskeho parku, tam by sa aj skor "stratili". trebalo niekde minut tych vyse 9mil. euro...


----------



## veteran

Pôvodné počty lavičiek (demontované):
SO 01.01 "Park" Moyzesova - sever, Asanácie a demontáže - 6 ks
SO 02.01 "Park" Moyzesova - stred, Asanácie a demontáže - 9 ks
SO 03.01 "Park" Moyzesova - juh, Asanácie a demontáže - 7 ks

Spolu 22 ks.


----------



## JankoKE

K tej "Nocľahárni v parku "... kvitujem tie oblé tvary toho chodníka, to je v pohode celkom. Tých lavičiek je tam ale ozaj veľa, nevyzerá to dobre, obdobne ako na Hlavnej s tými stolmi. A ešte sa mi nie celkom vidí povrch toho chodníka, to je z čoho? nepríde mi to nejak pevné a ke´dže je tam už obruba deliaca to od trávy v jednej výške, zrejme tam asi nič už na to nepôjde, či? A za ďalšíe, to, že trávnik, obruba a chodník sú v jednej výške nieje dobrý nápad teda. Teda nie, ak bude starostlivosť o to celé taká ako ju v KE poznám, teda okrem Hlavnej, žiadna.


----------



## veteran

JankoKE said:


> kvitujem tie oblé tvary toho chodníka, to je v pohode celkom.


Tie slalomové dráhy ja osobne vnímam opäť ako snahu minúť čo najviac peňazí. Okrem asanácie pôvodného chodníka bolo potrebné zlikvidovať na niektorých miestach trávnatý pás, na iných zasa vzniklo zopár metrov štvorcových nového trávnika. Okrem iného sa narušila od začiatku (t. j. od roku 1854) budovaná koncpecia troch priamych línií promenádnych chodníčkov. Načo tie vlnky boli dobré, nechápem... (nie je v nich ani symetria)

Mimochodom, sprievodné technické správy ku realizačným projektom sú demagógia a la Karla Mánarová. Podľa nich pribudú desiatky metrov štvorcových nového trávnika (okrem toho čo už jestvoval). Koľko stovák metrov štvorcových trávnika zanikne na "námestiach", to už nenapísali... 




JankoKE said:


> A ešte sa mi nie celkom vidí povrch toho chodníka, to je z čoho? nepríde mi to nejak pevné a ke´dže je tam už obruba deliaca to od trávy v jednej výške, zrejme tam asi nič už na to nepôjde, či?


To je mlat. V civilizovaných krajinách sa pokladá rovno na uhladenú zeminu. U nás sa podklad vybetónoval. Tým pádom sa úplne stráca jeho zmysel - t. j. ľahšia forma úpravy povrchu chodníka, než betónová dlažba/asfalt. 

Teda ináč povedané, mohli to tam pokojne celé vybetónovať. Voda už aj tak nebude vsakovať do zeme, lebo jej v tom bude brániť betónový podklad. 

Ale minul sa kopec peňazí - nielen na mlat, ale aj na podklad. A to je pointa celého cirkusu hno:

Zakladateľ aleje - mestský inžinier Karol Rozsay - sa musí obracať v hrobe ako cirkulárka...


----------



## veteran

Polystyrén na historickú budovu? Bez problémov. "Kreatívny tím" nemá zábran...


----------



## veteran

Dodatky k €HMK zmluvám:
http://e-samosprava.kosice.sk/Zverejnenie/Dokument.aspx?ID=24226877&Typ=Z
http://e-samosprava.kosice.sk/Zverejnenie/Dokument.aspx?ID=24227444&Typ=Z


----------



## KLEPETO

veteran said:


> Polystyrén na historickú budovu? Bez problémov. "Kreatívny tím" nemá zábran...


Tu je to skôr o ochrane základového muriva od zemnej vlhkosti. Samotná tehla je natretá nejakým asfaltovým izolantom a na to je lepený ešte ako izolácia extrudovaný polystyrén určený do zemných základov. Typujem, že ďalšia úprava fasády bude ošetrená špeciálnymi omietkami (napr. silikát), ktoré sú doporučené hlavne na staré fasády historických budov.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> Dodatky k €HMK zmluvám:
> http://e-samosprava.kosice.sk/Zverejnenie/Dokument.aspx?ID=24226877&Typ=Z
> http://e-samosprava.kosice.sk/Zverejnenie/Dokument.aspx?ID=24227444&Typ=Z


nechce sa mi to studovat, predpokladam ze ty si to cital ked to sem davas, o co tam ide? Co nemaju dost :2cents: ?


----------



## veteran

*Mestský park - zmena NFP:*
predtým: max. výška výdavkov 7 174 409,93 €, celkové oprávnené výdavky 6 460 603,58 €, zinkasovaný NFP od poskytovateľa 6 137 573,40 €
teraz: max. výška výdavkov 6 881 261,68 €, celkové oprávnené výdavky 6 104 670,77 €, zinkasovaný NFP od poskytovateľa 5 799 437,23 €

*Semenníky - zmena NFP:*
predtým: max. výška výdavkov 1 611 277,33 €, celkové oprávnené výdavky 1 414 888,64 €, zinkasovaný NFP od poskytovateľa 1 344 144,21 €
teraz: max. výška výdavkov 1 322 458,24 €, celkové oprávnené výdavky 1 150 974,68 €, zinkasovaný NFP od poskytovateľa 1 093 425,95 €


----------



## veteran

KLEPETO said:


> Tu je to skôr o ochrane základového muriva od zemnej vlhkosti. Samotná tehla je natretá nejakým asfaltovým izolantom a na to je lepený ešte ako izolácia extrudovaný polystyrén určený do zemných základov. Typujem, že ďalšia úprava fasády bude ošetrená špeciálnymi omietkami (napr. silikát), ktoré sú doporučené hlavne na staré fasády historických budov.


Podľa mojich informácií má byť opolystyrénovaná celá budova.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

no ved to coskoro uvidime. A ktora je to budova?


----------



## veteran

Tá, v ktorej podľa "kreatívneho tímu" pôsobila "slovenská klérofašistická armáda".


----------



## reddevil

*jamiroquai...*

aj tak sa robia koncerty, ne? :nuts:

http://www.kosice2013.sk/media/register/12ZML0656.pdf

ehmk poskytne organizatorovi ucelovy financny prispevok vo vyske 250.000 eur hno:


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> Nocľaháreň v "parku". Dúfam, že pri každej lavičke bude hliadkovať jeden zelený platený z európskych peňazí...


este aj k lavickam si nemozes odpustit negativizmus? hno: kedy si ty bol naposledy v nejakom serioznom parku? ked budes mat raz deti a pojdes do parku s kocikom, potom mozno budes rad, ze tam su..


----------



## R1S0

hraby said:


> este aj k lavickam si nemozes odpustit negativizmus? hno: kedy si ty bol naposledy v nejakom *serioznom parku*? ked budes mat raz deti a pojdes do parku s kocikom, potom mozno budes rad, ze tam su..


mas pravdu,v *serioznom parku* by nadlimit laviciek nevadil...


----------



## hraby

len taka jednoducha otazka, co ti na tom "nadlimite" laviciek vadi?

a k tomu serioznemu parku, preco by teraz z toho konecne nemohol naozaj byt? ved este neskoncili..


----------



## poltan

nadlimit laviciek ? a co by bol potom optimalny pocet podla vas?


----------



## motooo

Pravdepobne je planovana jedna lavicka pre kazdeho Kosickeho vandala, aby sa mal kde pravidelne odbavovat a este ostanu aj neporusene pre normalnych ludi, aby mali kde sediet..


----------



## R1S0

hraby said:


> len taka jednoducha otazka, co ti na tom "nadlimite" laviciek vadi?
> 
> a k tomu serioznemu parku, preco by teraz z toho konecne nemohol naozaj byt? ved este neskoncili..


odpovedam ti teraz,kedze som si az teraz pozrel tento topic opat (to na margo tvojej poznamky v toopicu o cassovare).

vadi mi nekoncepnost.sto laviciek na takyto typ parku je jednoducho privela.toto bude asi tazko miesto na oddych a posedenie (z jednej strany rusna stvorprudovka,z druhej po celej dlzke parkovisko).
vadi mi to,ze vela z tych laviciek je nezmyselne umiestnenych,vela zbytocnych,niektore doslova zavadzaju v ceste. 
namiesto tretiny tych laviciek mohli poriesit vytazene zastavky na rohu postovej.v smere k radnici tam moknu ludia,nie je sa kde schovat,v smere k poste by sa kludne "uzivil" druhy pristresok.ja viem,ze to nie je v projekte na park atd.,ale prinos by bol ovela vacsi,ako viac nez STO laviciek.


----------



## veteran

Moyzesova nie je park. Je "len" promenádna alej. Ja som tam v živote nevidel húfne oddychovať ľudí na lavičkách. Pár metrov ďalej je (mimochodom) rušná štvorprúdovka, za lavičkami obslužná komunikácia a parkovacie miesta.

111 lavičiek pre 333 ľudí - to je proste nezmysel - *nikdy* nebudú obsadené ani z polovice. Poslúžia akurát tak vandalom a bezdomovcom. Keďže ich bude 111, niet šance ich v nočných (ale aj denných) hodinách všetky ustrážiť. V nočných hodinách to bude nocľaháreň.

No ale keď niekomu takého ukážkové mrhanie peniazmi nevadí, tak budiž... Dúfam, že bude nadšený aj vtedy, keď do tých lavičiek bude musieť po čase mesto investovať svoje vlastné peniaze. A to nie je len o lavičkách. 

Včera sa mimochodom nevypravila väčšina služieb na linku 51. Nebolo čo vypraviť (poruchy, údržba, chýbajúce pneumatiky). Hneď som si spomenul na to, akú krásnu Kundahalle budeme mať a koľko betónu sa nalialo do parkov a akou sumou sa na tom podieľalo mesto Košice.


----------



## hraby

R1S0 said:


> vadi mi nekoncepnost.sto laviciek na takyto typ parku je jednoducho privela.toto bude asi tazko miesto na oddych a posedenie (z jednej strany rusna stvorprudovka,z druhej po celej dlzke parkovisko).
> vadi mi to,ze vela z tych laviciek je nezmyselne umiestnenych,vela zbytocnych,niektore doslova zavadzaju v ceste.


je to vec nazoru, ale beriem. ja to vidim trocha inak.


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> Ja som tam v živote nevidel húfne oddychovať ľudí na lavičkách. Pár metrov ďalej je (mimochodom) rušná štvorprúdovka, za lavičkami obslužná komunikácia a parkovacie miesta.


mozno preto, ako ta alej cela vyzerala.. a to ze je oproti 4-prudova cesta nieje ziaden problem.. nieje to dialnica..



veteran said:


> 111 lavičiek pre 333 ľudí - to je proste nezmysel - *nikdy* nebudú obsadené ani z polovice.


a to vies odkial, ze nebudu nikdy obsadene?



veteran said:


> Poslúžia akurát tak vandalom a bezdomovcom. Keďže ich bude 111, niet šance ich v nočných (ale aj denných) hodinách všetky ustrážiť. V nočných hodinách to bude nocľaháreň.


naco mame statnu a mestku policiu? myslis, ze v inych velkych mestach niesu homlesaci? to len v KE mame, ze? tak si zajdi len do viedne, prahy ci bratislavy..

a max. kvitujem, ze mestky park konecne oplotili.. ten plot tam mal stat uz min. 20-30 rokov.. ved aj v BA su niektore parky oplotene, na vecer sa zatvaraju a otvaraju ich skoro rano. Medicku zahradu otavraju denne okolo 6:30..



veteran said:


> Dúfam, že bude nadšený aj vtedy, keď do tých lavičiek bude musieť po čase mesto investovať svoje vlastné peniaze. A to nie je len o lavičkách.


ved o vsetok majetok sa treba starat.. nechapem, ak si niekto mysli, ze sa niekde urobi rekonstrukcia a uz dozivotne netreba ani palcom pohnut.. to je normalna vec.. ako je mozne, ze hlavna a parky na hlavnej su relativne stale upravene? tak teraz sa snad mesto bude aj starat o moyzesku, mestky park a park na komenskeho.


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> a to vies odkial, ze nebudu nikdy obsadene?


Lebo tristo ľudí tadiaľ prejde možno za hodinu. A nieto aby si ešte všetci posadali. 



hraby said:


> ved o vsetok majetok sa treba starat.. nechapem, ak si niekto mysli, ze sa niekde urobi rekonstrukcia a uz dozivotne netreba ani palcom pohnut.. to je normalna vec.. ako je mozne, ze hlavna a parky na hlavnej su relativne stale upravene? tak teraz sa snad mesto bude aj starat o moyzesku, mestky park a park na komenskeho.


Snáď sa bude :lol: Bude sa mesto starať o 111 lavičiek, keď sa doteraz nevedelo postarať o 26? A to sa aký zázrak stane? A z čoho sa to bude platiť? 

Máš vôbec predstavu, v akej situácii je mesto? Tak napríklad v takej, že nedokáže zabezpečiť ani riadny chod MHD. Takže miesto nových pneumatík na odstavené autobusy (ktoré *akútne* chýbajú) budeme mať 111 lavičiek, z ktorých bude 75% de facto nepotrebných.


----------



## veteran

Škoda, že sa súdruh "architekt" tým zužovaním "námestia" netrafil do priechodu:









Priechod končí v "trávniku". Rozšírenie "námestia" končí v kasárňach. €HMK debilizmus v praxi a la "Ing. arch." Ján Simonides.









Cośka śe ňeudalo, ňe Pali? Ta nič, ušetrili pár cm štvorcových asfaltu.









Trávnik z ľavej strany je preč. Fuj, hnusný trávnik - spiatočnícke riešenie. Teraz je to tam v duchu €HMK moderny vymlatované a vybetónované - je to "rozptylová" plocha pre študentov UPJŠ.









Nie, vidíte dobre. To "architekt" bol pijany.









Promenádny chodník šírky 200 cm. Mali by tam švacnúť značku, že ktorý jazdný Smer má prednosť v jazde.









Fontána pod stromami. Kvôli nej sa tam prekopávala 2,5 metra hlboká jama a minul sa kopec €€€. Ktovie, či to vydrží dlhšie, než Obuvníkov potôčik na dolnom konci Hlavnej.


----------



## R1S0

ten prechod skoncil presne tak,ako som pri prvom pozreti planov predpokladal.cakal som,ze pri realizacii to niekoho napadne upravit,no neuspesne.debilizmus prveho stupna.
a fontanka ked dosluzi,tak ju zasypu.


----------



## isidor

reddevil said:


> aj tak sa robia koncerty, ne? :nuts:
> 
> http://www.kosice2013.sk/media/register/12ZML0656.pdf
> 
> ehmk poskytne organizatorovi ucelovy financny prispevok vo vyske 250.000 eur hno:


..a pre bezny plebs je tu ponuka prihlasit sa na ehmk ako "dobrovolnik"
http://sphotos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/665502_558459540846838_884020730_o.jpg
http://www.kosice2013.sk/sk/dobrovolnici/


----------



## motooo

Tak pri tom prechode mam pocit, ze ta ciaru trebalo v autocade iba zrkadlit cez os a bolo by to dobre..bohuzial zlyhal ludsky faktor..

Inak k tym lavickam snad len tolko. V mojom rodnom mestecku sme mali dlhe roky zanedbane namestie, ktore sa skor tvarilo ako taky maly park. Bolo tam mozno 20 laviciek a vacsina z nich bola okupovany vselijakymi čučo-pičmi a nasimi vypasenymi indianmi a "normalni" ludia tadial len co najrychlejsie preleteli, v pripade ak si nahodou potrebovali skratit cestu. Po rekonstrukcii, aj ked co sa tyka architektonickej urovne skoncila dost neslavne, tak je zrazu namestie plne ludi. A po niekolko nasobnom navyseni poctu laviciek je zrazu v peknom pocasi aj problem si sadnut a namestie je plne ludi a mamiciek s detmi, napriek prilahlemu hlavnemu tahu cez mesto. A myslim, ze tu to bude velmi podobne.
Ked tam bolo 30 laviciek, ktorych vacsina bola znicena, alebo okupovana roznymi individuami, tak sa netreba cudovat, ze sa tam nikto ani nepristavi, a len rychlo tadial preleti. Ale ver tomu, ze napriek vsetkym tym pofidernym zalezitostiam so sutazama a samotnou realizaciou, ak to bude nove a ciste, tak tam ludia budu sedavat a zaplni sa to. U nas vacsina ludi nepozeraju bohuzial na to, ako sa to zrekonstruovalo, ale ze je na chvilu nieco nove a vyuzit to pokial to niekto neznici. Ked maju u nas ludia s prepacenim h*vno, tak aj na namalovane h*vno zrazu pozeraju ako na zazrak a este budu nadsene tlieskat pri strihani pasky.


----------



## veteran

Nech žijú kamienky! :applause:


----------



## R1S0

este to ani nedokoncili,a uz tam bude zaplata :troll:


----------



## veteran

Koniec riešeného územia... A do areálu TUKE sa bude chodiť aj naďalej po blate. 









Identická situácia pri Parku Komenského 4:


----------



## Gieah

veteran said:


> Nech žijú kamienky! :applause:


ale ved je koniec novembra


----------



## didinko

Gieah said:


> ale ved je koniec novembra


A čo myslíš, že v máji tam budú kvitnúť orchidee?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> Koniec riešeného územia... A do areálu TUKE sa bude chodiť aj naďalej po blate.


A co by si tam chcel? Betonovat a dlazdit? :troll:

To vazne idu takto zuzit chodnik z Mlynskej na stanicu??? Zase ten kto to schvalil nema ani sajnu kolko ludi tadial chodi poobede z prace/skoly..


----------



## poltan

to je iba polovicka chodnika ... kedze sa naraz neda spravit chodnik v celej sirke ...inac zaujamala by ma ze kam dali dlazbu co tam bola predtym ... urcite by sa dala vyuzit


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

^^ aha ok. Suhlas ta dlazba bola v relativne dobrom stave, ani som necakal ze ju budu menit.


----------



## simi_e

Malý dotazík. Mestský park sa po novom budem zatvarat? Lebo to vyzerá na nové vstupne braný, mytne brany.

















http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/mestsky-park---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia-zelene.html


----------



## veteran

Mal by sa zatvárať.


----------



## hraby

^^ uz mal byt oploteny pred 20 rokmi.. a niekto sa este cudoval, ze sa tam schadzala cela zberba z mesta.. ved tam mali po zotmeni raj a v letnych mesiacoch park fungoval ako noclaharen okolo fontany a kazdej volnej lavicke..


----------



## veteran

ECOC 2012 - European Capital of Concrete 2013:

Čo na betónové "námestie" v "parku" na Moyzesovej hovorí výhovorkyňa? Že je to "architektonický konsenzus" a "vysúťažená podoba". Škoda, že žiadna súťaž nikdy nebola... Sliepka sprostá :bash:

http://www.regiontv.eu/archiv/2012-11-21/?playVideo=2548


----------



## Gieah

netyka sa to parkov, ale co mna okem ineho vytaca je to, ze Dom sv. Alzbety a Urbanova veza su vecer ponorene v tme, ako keby to bolo nieco co musime schovavat( to ze bez lesenia Dom si ani nepametam je druha vec). Osobne som to aj Lenartovej prizvukoval ze nech s tym nieco robia,samozrejme pred publikom mi prikivovala ano ano ako oni vsetko poriesia,presiel rok a nic.


----------



## veteran

^^ A ktoré sú tie ďalšie dve (okrem "zabudnutého" radiča CSS)?


----------



## R1S0

niektory to budu brat za hladanie chyby atd,ale:
2.ked tam bola celkova rekunstrukcia,to bol vazne taky problem namiesto tohoto urobit to priamo? bez tohoto? 








no a co,ze by statie v krizovatke bolo o nieco dalej...
cela linia ide pekne priamo,ale v krizeniach to je poriesene otrasne,nezmyselne,kazi to celkovy efekt.









3.namiesto farby,ktora bude v lepsom pripade mesiac uplne prec ( alebo mozno aj skorhttp://lh6.ggpht.com/-55_kkqkz9Pg/ULo1WbeqdkI/AAAAAAAAZW4/-keBYOKek80/s800/IMG_0012.JPG) ,tam mohli urobit pasy z dlazby. vysledny efekt by bol na ovela vyssej urovni,ako taketo fuserske riesenie. ta farba na tej dlazbe vyzera "neskutocne" 


vysledny efekt robia detaily,a tie su pre mna nedotiahnute.


----------



## veteran

Fajn, ja pridám 4. Dlažba okolo stromov mala byť do kruhu v celom "parku". Zhotoviteľovi stavby sa s tým vraj nechcelo babrať, tak ju tam len tak švacli a orezali. No načo sa babrať s rádiusom, keď sa to dá orezať do štvorca...

No a tá telefónna búdka na Kostlivého :lol: To je opäť ukážkový príklad, že pravá ruka nevie, čo robí ľavá. Búdka mala ísť preč. Ale už okolo nej urobili všade dlažbu. Teraz zistili, že tadiaľ má viesť retardér cyklochodníka hno:


----------



## simi_e

^^ vereran: tie kocky v mestskom parku určite urobili naschal. to nieje žiadna chyba. takto to navrhol architekt, dizajnej :nuts:

z niektorých pohľadov sa zdá byt ta revitalizácia "parku" v poriadku, len trošku viac lavičiek tam je..









5. chyba: "bezbarierovosť" cyklochodnika....


----------



## poltan

je to normalne ze firme ktora zrealizuje rekonstrukciu nasadia papuce?


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> okrem "zabudnutého" radiča CSS


toto je ale vazne k*kotizmus frst class.. hno:


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> No a tá telefónna búdka na Kostlivého :lol: To je opäť ukážkový príklad, že pravá ruka nevie, čo robí ľavá. Búdka mala ísť preč. Ale už okolo nej urobili všade dlažbu. Teraz zistili, že tadiaľ má viesť retardér cyklochodníka hno:


a vysledok je? odstrania ju ci nie? a dorobia teda ten retarder?


----------



## marish

ta cyklotrasa je vhodna do ucebnic... potom zreferujte, ci tie absurdnosti zmiznu, lebo toto je momentalne horsie ako zle...

ale v bratislave vam veru nemame co zavidiet, tiez nam asi vacsinu cyklotras "navrhuju" robosi duso a karol priamo pocas vystavby.


----------



## veteran

hraby said:


> a vysledok je? odstrania ju ci nie? a dorobia teda ten retarder?


Búdky majú ísť preč, aspoň podľa podkladov k stavebnému objektu SO 01 Asanácie. Vyslovene sa tam píše: _"V parku budú demontované a odstránené telefónne búdky v počte 2 ks (realizuje T-com). Betónový podstavec pod búdkami bude asanovaný v celom rozsahu"._


----------



## Cudzinec

PARK MOJZESOVA: to je paráda... rekonštrukcia po košicku a lá "šak to na valal dobre". Rychle jedna-dve to na rýchlo zbúchať, hlavne pri robote nepremýšlať, netrápiť sa so žiadnym detailom, a byť v pohode lebo aj tak to po nás nikdo nebude kontrolovať. No za tie peniaze by som im to obúchal o hlavu! A všetkých zodpovedných za toto /od projektu až k realizácii/ by som odsúdil za vlastizradu!!!


----------



## hraby

veteran said:


> Búdky majú ísť preč, aspoň podľa podkladov k stavebnému objektu SO 01 Asanácie. Vyslovene sa tam píše: _"V parku budú demontované a odstránené telefónne búdky v počte 2 ks (realizuje T-com). Betónový podstavec pod búdkami bude asanovaný v celom rozsahu"._


vdaka! a co ten "zazrak" v cyklotrase? to tam snad nenechaju.. ved ak to tam nechaju, tak sa tam na 100% niekto tak vydrbe, ze skonci na traumacke..

tato fuserina a lajdackost ma vazne vytaca na maximum.. to ani tym debilnym robosom nedoslo, ked tam ten cyklochodnik robili, ze "nieco" tu nesedi??? vazne, z toho boli hlava.. za toto by som kludne zaviedol zakaz cinnosti projektantovi a useknutie ruky k tomu ako bonus.. snad by to pomohlo do buducna.. hno:hno:hno:


----------



## veteran

^^ Netuším, čo presne bude s tým radičom CSS, ale vo výkresoch nie je zakreslený! Sú tam naznačené pôvodné stĺpy VO, stĺpy VO popri ceste, polohy osadených dopravných značiek, dokonca aj stĺpy s trakčným vedením pri Športovej hale. Takisto mali vymerané pôvodné chodníky do posledného centimetra štvorcového. Proste všetko i najmenšie detaily - tak ako má byť. Teda všetko až na radič CSS.

Ten nebol zahrnutý do stavebného objektu asanácie (obsahuje aj objekty, ktoré sa prekladali/mali prekladať, je tam aj busta Š. Moyzesa, ktorá mala ísť na iné miesto), takže ťažko povedať, čo s tým mienia robiť. Okolo skrinky je presne narezaná dlažba, keď ju dajú von, som strašne zvedavý, ako to bude vyzerať, keď do jej pôdorysu dlažbu len "doplnia". A tiež by museli rozkopať celé to dlažbové "námestie", kvôli elektrine.


----------



## marish

hraby said:


> vdaka! a co ten "zazrak" v cyklotrase? to tam snad nenechaju.. ved ak to tam nechaju, tak sa tam na 100% niekto tak vydrbe, ze skonci na traumacke..


z kazdej strany hodia na cyklotrasu retarder, zapichnu tabulu "zosadni z bicykla" a je po probleme. :lol:
najsmutnejsie je, ze si takuto absurdnost celkom aj viem predstavit zrealizovanu. :nuts:


----------



## veteran

*Otvárací ceremoniál EHMK nepripraví Košičan*



> Hlavným koordinátorom januárového veľkolepého otváracieho ceremoniálu je Lumír Mati. Nie je Košičan, čo miestnym agentúram a promotérom nesedí.
> 
> KOŠICE. Expartner speváčky Ilony Csákovej pochádza z východu (Levoča), no prevažne sa zdržiava v Česku.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6623944/otvaraci-ceremonial-ehmk-nepripravi-kosican.html#ixzz2DzKefcpx





> Tiež to mala byť osoba, ktorá uvoľní časť svojich aktivít a bude ochotná presťahovať sa tu,“ vysvetľuje manažér, ktorý sa po niekoľkých týždňoch premýšľania rozhodol ponuku prijať a *momentálne býva v služobnom byte EHMK*.


Ty vole... Tak ten sociálny podnik prevádzkuje aj služobný byt? A kde sa nachádza? Mestský park 1?



> *Miestne agentúry to vnímajú ako výsmech*
> Zástupcovia košických umeleckých agentúr sú z toho nešťastní. „Smutný na tom celom je fakt, že otvárací ceremoniál v Košiciach bude robiť človek, ktorý nie je Košičan, nepôsobí v Košiciach a dokonca dlhodobo žije v Česku...


----------



## R1S0

len aby nebol v DtBH ( ved trebalo asi ubytovavat aj rozne delegacie atd...)


----------



## KLEPETO

R1S0 said:


> n


Prečo ten asfaltový koberec nepotiahli až po obrubník aby bolo vidieť, že to je stále cyklocesta.


----------



## veteran

Lebo okrem dodávateľov asfaltu bolo treba nakŕmiť aj dodávateľov dlažby...


----------



## sckesk

*Hrnčiarska*

Najprv položia dlažbu na celú ulicu a teraz ju na x-miestach opäť rozoberajú...

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/ulicka-remesiel---rekonstrukcia.html


----------



## veteran

To sú tie "tabule cti", čo sme v sobotu okukovali pri Miklušovej väznici?


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> To sú tie "tabule cti", čo sme v sobotu okukovali pri Miklušovej väznici?


Nie, tie tam ešte stále ležia a budú umiestnené asi pri vstupoch na Hrnčiarsku. 
Toto je pred vchodom do každého domu. Neviem, či sa v tom bude skrývať ten nášľapný navigačný systém.
Ešte dobre, že to ale nezabudli dať aj pred tento:








Som ale zvedavý, čo o tomto dome povie systém turistom.


----------



## veteran

^^ Dali to aj pred tú otrasnú Popikovu kocku?


----------



## sckesk

^^
V tejto časti ulice nebolo ešte nič.


----------



## simi_e

^^ Holografický system to asi nebude :lol: Bude to starodoba navigacia. Kde na informacnej tabli a v zemi pred obchodmi bude logo cechu. A to, že to spravili na košický spôsob, najprv upravit a potom znova rozkopať sa ani nečudujem hno:


----------



## JankoKE

No tie prechodya tá zelená farba, to je hrôza ozaj... ale tak dnes som šiel od stanice na Mynskú a celkom dobre, že dávajú dlažbu, ako v centre... sa to tak celkovo predĺži ten dojem, dokonca to nejak špárujú ale vzhľadom na konzistenciu tej hmoty ..neviem, akú to bude mať trvácnosť. A inak... celkovo prejazd mestom sprevádzalo počudovanie nad tým, že sa nejak podozrivo všade robí, maká, až mi to bolo divnô.


----------



## motooo

Neviem si pomoct, ale ta skrinka v chodniku je taky maly pocta nasmu najznamejsiemu telefonnemu kablu. :lol:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

^^ obstavat kabel, ved to sa neda vymysliet :lol:


----------



## motooo

^^..a navyse mrtvy kabel, ktory vedie len z jedneho stlpu na druhy.


----------



## veteran

Asi napájajú "park" na Moyzesovej na elektrinu, školy sú bez prúdu dnes od 8:00 až do zajtra poobede.


----------



## sckesk

^^
Elektrika nie je postupne vo viacerých častiach KE. U nás nebola pred 2 týždňami.

Som zvedavý, ako dlho toto svetlo "prežije" v parku.

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## sckesk

Pôvodne som si myslel, že na Vodnej sa niekomu niečo rozbilo, no oni dali niečo lesklé do asfaltu...

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/ulicka-remesiel---rekonstrukcia.html


----------



## sckesk

*Moyzesova*


http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> ^^ Dali to aj pred tú otrasnú Popikovu kocku?


Už dali:


----------



## veteran

sckesk said:


> http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html


Keď si všímam druh "odpadu", ktorý po sebe v tom "parku" na lavičkách necháva miestne osadenstvo, tipujem že sa tam bude hrať trochu iný šach... Ale proti Gustovi žiadny dišputát :nuts:


----------



## R1S0

...a nove lavicku mozu kludne hnit az do marca...

























dufam,ze tieto skvosty pojdu konecne prec...:nuts:

















a betonujeme dalej.... hno:

















a alej na moyzeske mozu premenovat na "park sachistov"


----------



## Davo1

R1SO - to s tym hnitim laviciek si musel povedat len aby tvoj post nebol nahodou pozitivny? snad necakas ze to budu stale na zimu zakryvat, lavicky v inych parkoch sa maju celkom dobre aj po niekolkych zimach tak im daj sancu:lol:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

^^ lavicky - asi mali nad kazdou lavickou postavit striesku :nuts::lol:
reklamy - to nema s rekonstrukciou asi vela spolocneho
stena - uz to tu bolo myslim zmienene dostatocne, aj sme si zapindali vsetci , naco to tu davat kazde 2 tyzdne znova?


Uznavam a to je asi kazdemu jasne, ze okolo EHMK je vela negativnych veci, ale tuna sa uz nechodi kvoli nicomu inemu, len pridat nejaku dalsiu negativnu vec, hoc aj totalnu malickost a casto totalnu blbost, ktoru ste si vsimli na sckeskovych/tiborovych fotkach. Kvoli inemu tie fotky uz asi ani nepozerate poniektori


----------



## R1S0

tak raz denne by ich niekto mohol ocistit,zastup nezamestnanych je poriadne dlhy...
inak ich masove nasadenie v novembri nedava velky zmysel.
reklamy nemaju s reko nic spolocne? robia tam (opat) historicku ulicku remesiel,a taketo opachy(popikov dom neratam,na ten paky nikto mat nebude) tam nevadia? pamiatkari kde ste?

btw za tie peniaze vela pozitivneho na tych projektoch ozaj nie je.negativa *DRVIVO* prevladaju.


----------



## sckesk

^^
Prečo ale nenechávajú aj lavičky na Hlavnej (aspoň tie pri fontánach)? Bolo ešte teplo a už si nebolo kde sadnúť...

_Podľa hovorkyne mesta Martiny Urik Viktorínovej lavičky z centra už vzali v takom istom čase ako aj po minulé roky: „Každoročne ich začíname zbierať po 15. októbri a vykladáme ich späť zhruba od 21. marca.“

Dodala, že hoci ešte môže byť niekedy cez deň relatívne teplo, v noci sa už teploty blížia k bodu mrazu. Lavičky zazimovali do depozitu, kde ich opravujú a chystajú na ďalšiu sezónu._

Či na Hlavnej sú z nejakého extra dreva, že ich musia odkladať a iné nie?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ja nechapem ani to skladovanie laviciek z Hlavnej... to akoze teraz budeme na zimu skladovat vsetky lavicky z mesta? V zime si nikto nepotrebuje sadnut, alebo starsi ludia odpocinut po dlhsej prechadzke hoc na minutu?



> btw za tie peniaze vela pozitivneho na tych projektoch ozaj nie je.


este sa ten projekt v mnohych aspektoch ani nezacal... Celkove hodnotenie si nechajme na januar 2014


----------



## sckesk

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Ja nechapem ani to skladovanie laviciek z Hlavnej... sckesk to akoze teraz budeme na zimu skladovat vsetky lavicky z mesta? V zime si nikto nepotrebuje sadnut, alebo starsi ludia odpocinut po dlhsej prechadzke hoc na minutu?


^^
Veď ja som sa práve pýtal, prečo odkladajú tie z Hlavnej, keď v iných parkoch ostať môžu...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

hej zle som si precital tvoj prispevok


----------



## R1S0

najlepsejsejsi said:


> este sa ten projekt v mnohych aspektoch ani nezacal... Celkove hodnotenie si nechajme na januar 2014


dobre vies,ze som myslel na "investicne" projekty...


----------



## hraby

R1S0 said:


> tak raz denne by ich niekto mohol ocistit


a preco ich nezacnes cistit sam z vlastnej iniciativy, kedze je tvoj napad.. to su take riesenia jak pod a chyt ma..


----------



## R1S0

nie je kunsthalle,ako kunsthalle,ze.... 










nemci sa toho neboja,nieco podobne by som si vedel predstavit v areali magnezitky... (pokial tam vsetko nezburaju  )

viac http://www.archdaily.com/302707/platoon-kunsthalle-berlin-platoon-cultural-development/


----------



## potkanX

ono henta kontajnerova architektura je v tych krajoch celkom popularna.


----------



## HUmatte

Hello guys!

Just a few weeks and Kosice's gonna be the ECOC!  Can you tell me what are the main project or highlights of the ECOC programme?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

HUmatte said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Just a few weeks and Kosice's gonna be the ECOC!  Can you tell me what are the main project or highlights of the ECOC programme?


Hi HUmatte,


Opening ceremony will be in 19-20. January. There will be several concerts on more places in the city for free. "biggest" one will be Jamiroquai concert in 20. January in steel arena (you will need ticket there )
Then there will be a lot of events, festivals and concerts all year long. Here you can find some useful informations..
See you in Kosice


----------



## HUmatte

Thanks!

Jamiroquai sounds very good 

Do you have any new cultural instructure (e.g. new museum) project in Kosice 2013?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Yea ofcourse here is some investment projects. Unfortunately most of them are still not finished yet, cause of our incompetent selfgovernment and government (what a surprise ). They should be finished in few months (We hope for it  )
Old abandoned swimming pool is under recostruction to Kunsthalle (first in Slovakia). Should be finished in april 2013.
Old barracks are under reconstruction to "kulturpark". New space for all kind of culture and creative industry. This project should be finished in may 2013. 
Old Amphitheater is renovated these days to be "ready" in 2013 
There is a project called SPOTs - "The transformation of unused exchanger stations into community centres and cultural points."
and our city parks are under renovation and revitalization too.
And few other smaller projects, most of them are reconstructions.


----------



## veteran

*Košičania šomrú, že opravu na Hrnčiarskej flákajú*



> Fólia naopak, aj pod terénom, odtok na kopci, zatekanie do pivnice, stará dlažba – frflú ľudia. Firma, ktorá opravuje uličku remesiel v rámci mesta kultúry, uisťuje, že všetko bude v poriadku.
> 
> KOŠICE. Pre Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013 rekonštruuje mesto aj Hrnčiarsku ako Uličku remesiel. Hotová má byť do konca roka. Stojí to 885-tisíc eur najmä z eurofondov.
> 
> Ľudia, ktorí na Hrnčiarskej bývajú a robia, vidia, ako robotníci pracujú. Tvrdia - žiadna sláva.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/66295...avu-na-hrnciarskej-flakaju.html#ixzz2EpjN8Hzi





> Zážitok ako z „A je to“ má Mikuláš Fedoronko. „Izolačnú fóliu, ktorá sa dáva k múru, aby odvádzala vlhkosť cez špáru, položili pod našimi oknami naopak. Špára sa nevytvára, vlhkosť bude vzlínať po múre. O 5 rokov budem na vlastné náklady sanovať zamákajúce murivo?“


Ľudia nepochopili pointu. Minulo sa 0,885 milióna. A o to predsa išlo.



> „To sme nerobili my, to iná partia,“ vyhlásili robotníci, ktorých sme stretli na Hrnčiarskej.
> 
> „Nech si vezmú montérky, kladivko a ‚zrobia‘ to, jak sa patrí,“ reagovali na sťažnosti ľudí.
> 
> „Prišli ste buzerovať, že nedávame dobre mačacie hlavy? Robíme pre niekoho, ten nech sa vyjadrí, tu je viac firiem v poradí,“ povedal šéf jednej z partií.


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Že sa aj divím, veď v tejto republike nemá zodpovednosť za 25 mil. prehraných v spore ani naša "istota vlastnou hlavou", prečo by sme sa mali zaoberať nejakou zle položenou izoláciou a krivou dlažbou. hno:


----------



## veteran

^^ V €HMK sa točí trikrát viac peňazí než sme prišli v tom spore so ZP... Asi preto sa robí všetko "transparentne" cez podlimitné zákazky a bez súťaží.


----------



## KLEPETO

veteran said:


> ^^ V €HMK sa točí trikrát viac peňazí než sme prišli v tom spore so ZP... Asi preto sa robí všetko "transparentne" cez podlimitné zákazky a bez súťaží.


Mám to chápať tak, že napr. tú ulicu Remesiel, rozdelili na niekoľko podlimitných zákaziek aby nemuseli vyhlasovať súťaž a zadali to jednému "uprednostňovanému" realizátorovi?


----------



## veteran

^^ Súťaže na zhotoviteľa stavby sa tvária najtransparentnejšie. Museli ísť totiž do vestníka. Neviem si však vysvetliť, ako je možné, že parky "revitalizuje" firma, ktorá má v portfóliu razbu tunelov a železničné stavby.

"Park Komenského/Moyzesova" (Park Komenského nemá s Moyzesovou ulicou nič spoločné, na Moyzesovej nie je navyše park, ale promenádna alej) bol najprv ako jeden projekt, ale keď bolo treba robiť výberové konanie na dodávateľa projektovej dokumentácie, rozdelilo sa to na Park Komenského-západ, PK-východ a "Park" Moyzesova - všetko podlimitné zákazky. 

Potom sa to opäť nejako spájalo - lebo boli dve firmy, ktoré vyhrali súťaž na zhotoviteľa "revitalizácie" parkov, no a tie vytvorili akési spoločné združenie - tuším sa volá Košické parky, alebo čosi podobné. Faktúruje sa ale oddelene.

Podlimitné zákazky boli aj v prípade amfiteátra a hradu. Zverejňovanie výziev na predkladanie ponúk (v rámci prieskumu trhu) sa robilo asi tak, že na preštudovanie podkladov a predloženie ponuky bolo 2,5 dňa. Prečo asi...

Výberové konania a súťaže na architektonickú časť projektov neboli nijaké, s výnimkou:
1. Mestského parku, kde síce súťaž prebehla, ale víťazný projekt nemá s finálnou podobou skoro nič spoločné (lebo Paška),
2. Kasární - realizačný projekt sa zhruba podobá vysúťaženej podobe,
3. Výmenníky - tu súťaže prebehli, ale len na niektoré.

Zvyšok šiel priamo, tam nijaké súťaže neprebehli, resp. o žiadnych nie je nikde ani zmienka. Takisto sa na oficiálnom webe mesta nedozvieme nič o tom, kedy prebehlo územné a stavebné konanie na všetky €HMK-projekty. 

Verejnosti neboli nikdy predložené finálne verzie realizačných projektov, mesto sa zmohlo len na pár výkresov zo štádia príprav (nie sú to dokonca ani podklady pre územné konanie). Vyškerený doktor záujemcov o finálnu podobu projektov v hodnote miliónov € arogantne odkázal na stavebný úrad. 

Ó pardón, aby som nekrivdil, tak mesto zverejnilo ku niektorým projektom po dve-tri predražené vizualizácie (rádovo za desaťtisíce €). Samozrejme, až v priebehu realizácie (aby do toho náhodou niekto nezačal vŕtať pred začatím).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Kvalitu polozenia dlazby na Hrnciarskej by som zatial nehodnotil kedze este nie je dokoncena aj ked momentalne to vyzera hrozne. No ta chyba s foliou to je co za fail... Dufam ze mesto takuto sfusovanu robotu nepreberie a bude pozadovat napravu, samozrejme na naklady zhotovitela. A nechapem naco ma mesto kazdy tyzden kontrolny den na kazdom projekte ked nevedia odhalit taketo zakladne chyby... To koho tam mesto posiela na tie kontrolne dni, tety upratovacky? Sa divime potom, ze padaju mosty, ked ani dlazbu nevedia robosi poriadne spravit...


----------



## veteran

Na kontrolné dni chodia (aj) ľudia, čo sa do toho nerozumejú (úradníčkovia z magorátu). Takéto dni mal kedysi aj Obuvník, no ten robošov aspoň poriadne pobuzeroval za krivo položenú dlažbu. Dnes sa všetci tvária, že všetko je v úplnom poriadku.

Skôr by ma zaujímalo, čo robil stavebný dozor a akú "odmenu" za to dostane. A to nie je len o fólii. Však oni urobili "dlažbu" skoro na celej dĺžke ulice a potom si spomenuli, že zabudli osadiť ten akože orientačný systém (či čo to má byť).


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> Skôr by ma zaujímalo, čo robil stavebný dozor a akú "odmenu" za to dostane. A to nie je len o fólii. Však oni urobili "dlažbu" skoro na celej dĺžke ulice a potom si spomenuli, že zabudli osadiť ten akože orientačný systém (či čo to má byť).


Neskutocne vela chyb sa spravilo vo vsetkych projektoch, az mi je z toho do placu.. Tak to vyzera ked vyhra "sutaz" firma s nadsadenou cenou, potom to da spravit 4-5 firmam, nebude sa s tym predsa srat sam, koordinacia ziadna a na to vsetko dozeraju kamarati smeraci...


----------



## Cudzinec

ak je to skutočne tak ako píše Veterán ohľadom výberu dodávateľov stavieb, tak sa predsa jedná o protiprávné konanie, či?


----------



## HUmatte

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Yea ofcourse here is some investment projects. Unfortunately most of them are still not finished yet, cause of our incompetent selfgovernment and government (what a surprise ). They should be finished in few months (We hope for it  )
> Old abandoned swimming pool is under recostruction to Kunsthalle (first in Slovakia). Should be finished in april 2013.
> Old barracks are under reconstruction to "kulturpark". New space for all kind of culture and creative industry. This project should be finished in may 2013.
> Old Amphitheater is renovated these days to be "ready" in 2013
> There is a project called SPOTs - "The transformation of unused exchanger stations into community centres and cultural points."
> and our city parks are under renovation and revitalization too.
> And few other smaller projects, most of them are reconstructions.


Don't worry about the delays, the same happened to Pécs in 2010. The point is to improve city's cultural infastructure in long-term. Go Kosice!


----------



## veteran

A dodatkujeme ďalej...

Dodatok č. 3 k zmluve o dielo č. 2012001641.
Park Komenského-východ, SO 02: zmena rozmerov dlažby, *bez zmeny ceny*
Park Moyzesova-juh, SO 03: zmena konštrukcie spevnenej plochy, *-5 106,81 €*
Park Komenského-východ, SO 09.2: zmena výmeru gumovej rohože (ihriská), *+7 121,64 €*

Cena zhotoveného diela sa tak navyšuje o 2 014,83 € bez DPH (s DPH to je 2 417,80 €)

Zverejnená zmluva neobsahuje prílohu s výmermi, takže stále nevieme čo a za koľko sa v parkoch urobilo... tRAnsparentné koŠIce. Obrubníky mimo projektu a "stratená" dlažba pri polícii sa akosi do dodatkov "nevošli".


----------



## R1S0

a ze niet penazi (na mhd napriklad)..... hno:


----------



## michael89

Ľudia, mám svoje mesto aj vás rád a rád sem chodím a čítam všetky novinky. Ale ja nemám žiadne slovo v tomto meste a preto dúfam a verím, že tí, ktorí môžete, tieto veci posúvate aj ďalej. Lebo ak nie, tak tu bude donekonečna banánstan...


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> "Dokončený" a "odovzdaný do užívania" sú dva pojmy,
> ...


Veď práve, pre verejnosť budú dané do užívania až o 2-3 mesiace neskôr...

A na Komenského v parku ešte robia a na Moyzesovej tiež ešte nevidím žiadne umelecké dielo a ani miesto, kde by malo byť osadené.
Thaliu mohli tiež vymaľovať až po najvyššie poschodie (no táto časť už patrí škole). Pred týždňom bolo v interiéri ešte dosť veľa roboty (podobne ako v Malej scéne).
No ale ešte majú 5 dní...


----------



## veteran

^^ Umelecké diela na Moyzesovej nie sú súčasťou projektu. V projekte je len "vyhradenie miesta pre budúce umelecké diela".


----------



## sckesk

^^

Veď som napísal, že tam nevidím ani žiadne miesto. Čakal som nejaké ďalšie vybetónované plochy (podstavce) s osvetlením...


----------



## veteran

^^ Ale veď pred časom som videl nejaké prázdne betónové miniplochy na tých trávnatých pásoch. Či tam nakoniec dali smetné koše?


----------



## sckesk

^^ Bolo to na koše.

Odhŕňač ten slalom medzi lavičkami nezvládol 

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html


----------



## veteran

Toto sa mi tiež páči:


----------



## TA_Košice

R1S0 said:


> pekny postreh :applause:
> zodpovednych to asi nenapadlo....maju male platy asi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asi sa to planovalo na dalsi dodatok a prerabku na jar....(ked sa uz dodatocne prerabali mimourovnove prechody)


toto je ešte celkom dobré, len obnovili pôvodnú dĺžku nástupišťa. Stačí sa však pozrieť týmto smerom za križovatku – tam postavili novú zastávku dokonca v skrátenej podobe oproti predchádzajúcej.


----------



## veteran

Cenzúra a lá €HMK :lol:



> Začiatkom roka 2012 sme boli oslovení tímom Košice – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013, n.o. k vytvoreniu umeleckej inštalácie vo verejnom priestore v rámci warm-up festivalu The End, ktorý súvisí s blížiacim sa štartom projektu EHMK 2013. Podmienkou zadania bolo vytvorenie voľného diela vo verejnom priestore s tématikou konca sveta, ktoré má vzbudiť rozruch, zaujať a upozorniť obyvateľov mesta na blížiacu sa udalosť.























> Dňa 26.12. sme zistili, že naše dielo bolo znehodnotené zásahom, ktorý znemožnil čitateľnosť sporných textov. Na tento čin sme neboli vopred ani po ňom upozornení. Bolo nám zo strany vedenia EHMK jasne tlmočené, že spolupráca s nami je v budúcnosti vylúčená. Bolo nám takisto naznačené, že táto udalosť bude mať negatívny dopad na financovanie nami organizovaných výstav v rámci Make Up Gallery skrz grantovú schému EHMK 3.2.





> Tragikomickým vyústením týchto udalostí vyznieva nevydarený pokus zo strany cenzorov o uvedenie diela do pôvodného stavu, niekedy medzi 28.12. a 29.12. 2012. Toto gesto nemení nič na fakte, že dielo bolo zcenzurované a trvalo poškodené.


 Kam sa hrabal ÚV :lol:


----------



## R1S0

neblbnite,vsak to bol vysokoumelecky performance v podani transparetnej kulturnej metropoly "rasipaskice"....


----------



## veteran

Ci chmaru, ta cośkaj śe pohubelo na totim €HMK, ňe Pali? Aľe ta času išče dosc, bo ňeškaj je ľem 31.12.2012. Jutre budze šicko vo fetrigu :nuts:

A teraz vážne. Eštebácko-gestapácke metódy v praxi. Pekne vymazali každú zmienku o provokačnej inštalácii pri fontáne...


----------



## veteran

*Rok kultúry v Košiciach sa začal, ani Mestský park nestihli*



> Meškanie hlási ďalšia, už siedma z desiatky kľúčových rekonštrukcií EHMK. Mestský park nestíha prvú tretinu roka kultúry 2013.
> 
> KOŠICE. Po kasárňach - Kulturparku, Kunsthalle, Dóme sv. Alžbety, kaštieli v Krásnej, Východoslovenskej galérii a múzeu mešká i rekonštrukcia Mestského parku.
> 
> Až 7 z 10 najväčších investičných projektov Európskeho hlavného mesta kultúry 2013 bude začiatkom roka kultúry staveniskom. Sú v sklze 3 až 5 mesiacov.
> 
> Rozpočet rekonštrukcie Mestského parku je 6,7 milióna eur, 85% peňazí je z eurofondov.
> V rámci EHMK robí mesto, župa, štát a neziskovky spolu 20 prestavieb za skoro 70 miliónov.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/66536...-ani-mestsky-park-nestihli.html#ixzz2GuX0QMG0


Rok rozkrádania sa začal, cestu k Paškahotelu nestihli, tak nestihli ani predzáhradku. Všetci sa tešíme na rok zúčtovania - 2014.


----------



## veteran

Ta cośka śe ňeudalo


----------



## kapibara

waaaau!


----------



## KLEPETO

kapibara said:


> waaaau!


Irónia?


----------



## kapibara

KLEPETO said:


> Irónia?


Odpadavam z tolkej neschopnosti. Stacilo by tak malo a ludia si k tomu mohli aj sadnut, a dokonca aj na tom hrat, keby to spravne ocislovali. Je az taky probem rozmyslat pri tvoreni a dat si zalezat na detailoch? Nikoho zo skupiny ludi, ktori to navrhli, vyrabali, osadzali... nenapadlo ... aaach! 
Co projekt, to katastrofa.


----------



## Cudzinec

kapibara said:


> Odpadavam z tolkej neschopnosti. Stacilo by tak malo a ludia si k tomu mohli aj sadnut, a dokonca aj na tom hrat, keby to spravne ocislovali. Je az taky probem rozmyslat pri tvoreni a dat si zalezat na detailoch? Nikoho zo skupiny ludi, ktori to navrhli, vyrabali, osadzali... nenapadlo ... aaach!
> Co projekt, to katastrofa.


Mám ten istý pocit! Tejto bande idiotov ide predovšetkým o osobný záujem, nehlľadiac na fakt, že poserú na čo siahnú. A teraz si predstavme, že by naša krajina s takýmito (a im podobnými) odborníkmi organizovala ZOH. hno: Svetová HANBA!!!


----------



## KLEPETO

Možno razia nový slogan EHMK 2013 "Na detailoch nezáleží"


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Slovensko a Kosice opat raz v zozname odporucanych cestovatelskych destinacii hlavne vdaka EHMK. Potencial je velky, otazne je do akej miery vyuzijeme sancu.

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/01/01/travel/top-destinations-2013/index.html


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

PosoniumAster said:


> ^^ Uplne selanky
> (asi som prilisny snilek, ked si predstavujem vystavbu kulturnych ustanovizni typu Kunsthaus Graz, ktory bol EHMK v 2003)


tak to by asi poniektori aj z tohto fora dostali rovno infarkt keby sa v KE nieco take stavalo s podobnou architekturou, nedajboze niekde v/pri centre :lol: Bolo by to oznacovane asi ako nejake "slepe crevo" alebo nieco podobne :lol: 










Mimochodom rekonstruuje a preraba sa stara kryta plavaren na Kunsthalle.


----------



## R1S0

*Najväčšie talenty z Košíc? Týchto treba zaradiť do programu*

http://tv.sme.sk/v/25931/najvacsie-talenty-z-kosic-tychto-treba-zaradit-do-programu.html


----------



## isidor

Jamiroquai odmietli vystúpiť na otváracom ceremoniáli EHMK
"vtipna" "fikcia" z dielne Smeru


----------



## KLEPETO

Niečo k téme. :lol:


----------



## R1S0

isidor said:


> Jamiroquai odmietli vystúpiť na otváracom ceremoniáli EHMK
> "vtipna" "fikcia" z dielne Smeru


hmm,teraz neviem,ci sa na autorovom diele mozme smiat,mame smiat,alebo musime smiat...
alebo nebodaj plakat?


----------



## isidor

reakcia na "vtipnu" "fikciu" (alebo zeby dalsi marketingovy tah?)


> Zmyslom celej tejto uletenej akcie bola len snaha vystreliť si z tých, ktorí sa nevedeli zmestiť do kože po tom, čo sa objavili správy o tom, že na otváracom ceremoniáli vystúpi aj Anna Gaja, manželka starostu jednej košickej mestskej časti. Jej päťminútovú prítomnosť na pódiu považujeme za takmer bezvýznamnú


Takmer bezvyznamnu patminutovu pritomnost si mesto ohodnocuje na 100eur? Chcem byt bezvyznamny partner magistratu...
A ci aj pani Gaja vie o svojej bezvyznamnosti?


----------



## veteran

^^ 100 €... Má tam vystúpiť 1000 umelcov, t. j. 100×1000=100 000 € (?) (Ak každý dostane stovečku. Keďže je ale vystúpene A. G. "bezvýznamné", tak ostatní dostanú asi viac). Plus prirátajme VíAjPí žranicu a slopanie, nocľah pre veľvyslacov a iných VíAjPí hostí, platy pre money-žerov, PíÁr + marketing, no a ešte štvrť mega za Džemirokuéj. 

Myslím, že sa celkovo prehupneme cez pol mega


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> ^^ 100 €... Má tam vystúpiť 1000 umelcov, t. j. 100×1000=100 000 € (?) (Ak každý dostane stovečku. Keďže je ale vystúpene A. G. "bezvýznamné", tak ostatní dostanú asi viac). Plus prirátajme VíAjPí žranicu a slopanie, nocľah pre veľvyslacov a iných VíAjPí hostí, platy pre money-žerov, PíÁr + marketing, no a ešte štvrť mega za Džemirokuéj.
> 
> Myslím, že sa celkovo prehupneme cez pol mega


To akoze chces od vsetkych umelcov aby vystupovali bez naroku na honorar? Ci nechces aby vystupovali nejaki umelci, ci kde je problem?


----------



## zepp

veteran said:


> ^^ 100 €... Má tam vystúpiť 1000 umelcov, t. j. 100×1000=100 000 € (?) (Ak každý dostane stovečku. Keďže je ale vystúpene A. G. "bezvýznamné", tak ostatní dostanú asi viac). Plus prirátajme VíAjPí žranicu a slopanie, nocľah pre veľvyslacov a iných VíAjPí hostí, platy pre money-žerov, PíÁr + marketing, no a ešte štvrť mega za Džemirokuéj.
> 
> Myslím, že sa celkovo prehupneme cez pol mega


??? ok, kazdy ma pravo na nazor. tak moj nazor je, ze to zacinas riadne prehanat. v principe s tebou suhlasim, lebo podla mna by stat/mesto malo podobne vydavky obmedzit na minimum. Vacsinu by mal pokrit sukromny sektor, zdravotnictvo, verejna doprava, kultura, sport atd. Ale to je na inu debatu. U nas funguje zmiesane hospodarstvo, co moze/nemusi byt ideal, zalezi na nazore. A tak by si si mal uvedomit, ze mesto nefunguje len pre teba (c)reteran (ake jednoduche je slovne niekoho napadnut detinskou presmickou, ze?!) Vacsina ludi ma zaujem o kulturu, sport... Je normalne, ze mesto sa snazi uspokojit tieto potreby. Preco by tito ludia mali vystupovat zadarmo, nemali vystupovat? Jazdi sofer emhadecky zadarmo? Mestsky policajt tiez nestrasi pokutovym blockom zadarmo. Ani ujo ti travnik pred panelakom nepokosi zadarmo... Opakujem, viacmenej s tebou suhlasim, socialny podnik na sposob Hlavneho mesta kultury, europskej unie nemusim, ked mam chut ist na koncert, radsej si kupim listok, ako zaplatim XY vysoku dan a niekto kupi listok za mna. Ale taketo prepocitavanie mi pride scestne... Preco si nepreratas aj platy ucitelov, lekarov, soferov mhd a pod.


----------



## veteran

Fakt nechápem, kde ste vyčítali, že si myslím, že umelci by mali vystupovať bez nároku na honorár... hno:


----------



## veteran

Čo by to bol za začiatok týždňa, keby na povrch nevyplávalo nijaké dohadzovanie kšeftov...
*Košice dali bez súťaže zákazku synovi poslanca*



> Za stráženie objektov mesta kultúry platí radnica firme syna poslanca. Vybrali ju potajomky.
> 
> KOŠICE. Zákazku na strážnu službu za 11-tisíc eur dalo mesto na čele s primátorom Richardom Rašim (Smer) firme člena Smeru Borisa Géciho. Ide o syna mestského poslanca Milana Géciho (Smer).
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/66653...ze-zakazku-synovi-poslanca.html#ixzz2HvFXYZKv


Piano-free po 12:00 hod.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

^^ hodi sa to skor do selfgovernmentu ako sem. Ale tak mas v tomto threade dalsi negativny prispevok, gratulujem


----------



## zepp

veteran said:


> Fakt nechápem, kde ste vyčítali, že si myslím, že umelci by mali vystupovať bez nároku na honorár... hno:


...v prispevku 2187. Kam si teda tym prepoctom mieril?


----------



## R1S0

ked podla organizatora dostane "bezvyznamna" spevakca stovecku,tak ju dostanu vsetci? alebo viac? alebo menej? mieril tym podla mna k neefektivite,zahmlievaniu,klientelizmu (teraz pisem o dotovanom koncerte jamiroquai na ktory dostala agentura PRIAMO peniaze od ehmk,nie na dve pesnicky za stovecky pre pani starostovu) atd.


----------



## veteran

^^ Tak aspoň jeden to pochopil. Mám radosť...

BTW: Jedno staršie PíÁr. Čo to má spoločné s kultúrou, to neviem...


----------



## sckesk

*Hymna otváracieho ceremoniálu EHMK*
Autor hudby:	Marián Čekovský
Autor textu: Vladimír Krausz
Spev: Katarína Knechtová
Lukáš Adamec
Nataša Ďzunková
Marián Čekovský
Vokály: Dorota Tóthová
Gitary: Peter Tomko, Peter Bič, Michal Bugala
Basová gitara:	Tomáš Okres
Bicie: Emil Frátrik
Perkusie: Radoslav Zeleňák, Róbert Egreši, Samuel Caban, Eduard Kiss, Daniel Dojčák
Zvuková réžia: Pavol Jeňo
Produkcia:	Košice – Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013, n.o.


----------



## Michal.B.Kovac

to je hnus velebnosti


----------



## marish

^^ suhlas... toto je dost odporne aj v ramci urovne slovenskej tvorby. :nuts:


----------



## wuane

Fuuuha,na hymnu trochu prepchate,pretextovane. K intonacii zopar interpretov sa radsej ani nevyjadrujem. Motiv refrenu je po hudobnej a melodickej stranke este relativne OK, sloha je cista vata na vyplnenie casu ,uplne onicom. Skoda ze to ponali tak tradicne slovensko-popovo ,a nezachrani to ani ta parodia na orchestrove dychy ci gitarove solo. Ale zas chapem ze Hansa Zimmera si dovolit nemohli...


----------



## R1S0

mesto....v meste....mesto...mesto...........v meste,mesto...ozaj napadite! 

ps: cele to zavana slobodou? WTF?!


----------



## sckesk




----------



## hraby

^^ pani, parada!!!


----------



## sckesk

Zopár fotiek tu:

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/nasvietenie-domu-sv.-alzbety-v-kosiciach.html


----------



## caicoo

^^outstanding :cheers:


----------



## Rudebox74

ako dlho vlastne bude takto dom vysvieteny? Viete niekto?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

udajne len 2 dni co som ja pocul..


----------



## ktulu

Mapping na Urbanovej veži vyzerá bars fajne, na živo to isto bolo ešte úchvatnejšie. Čo sa osvetlenia Dómu týka, asi budem jediný, ale nezdieľam nadšenie. Miesto takej "mierne" gýčovej show som čakal že bude konečne obnovené pôvodné a hlavne trvalé nasvietenie v tomto duchu http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_d8vO1DbSXc
Tak snaď nabudúce.


----------



## JimmySK

Jednoducho krása...


----------



## R1S0

neberte to prosim,ze spekulujem a pindam,ale viac by sa mi pozdavalo,keby to bolo farebne zladene...cela stavba v zelenej,v modrej,cervenej atd...takto je to trosku gulas  na tej fotke od jimmyho tie prepalene biele casty priam rusia...

ale urbanka sa mi pacila,tam je to bez vyhrad


----------



## disciple9

Looking for Hip Hop related topics within the context of the European capital of culture, any ideas or suggestions?

Would be great if some great international Hip Hop collaborations would be offered, strongly looking forward to it. 

Stanica Projekt from your hometown, as you all know


----------



## fring

sckesk said:


>


0:30: ...vita vas na otvaraCOm ceremonialY...


Kultura jak svina !


----------



## marish

^^ aj slovo tureck-
ym je vyborne rozdelene. 

budem tu asi za neprajneho blavaka, ale ten 3d mapping bol dost amatersky. v prvej polke pouzili asi iba dva rozne efekty, druhu som uz nedopozeral, lebo to bolo prilis nudne. tie texty si mohli radsej nechat do nejakej brozurky a nie si na vezi spravit 10 minutovu powerpointovsku prezentaciu. dramaturgia nula bodov... :nuts:


----------



## metropoly_sk

marish said:


> ^^ aj slovo tureck-
> ym je vyborne rozdelene.
> 
> budem tu asi za neprajneho blavaka, ale ten 3d mapping bol dost amatersky. v prvej polke pouzili asi iba dva rozne efekty, druhu som uz nedopozeral, lebo to bolo prilis nudne. tie texty si mohli radsej nechat do nejakej brozurky a nie si na vezi spravit 10 minutovu powerpointovsku prezentaciu. dramaturgia nula bodov... :nuts:


ano ta vcerajsia animacia bola trochu slabsia ako tato v oktobri ... ktora zase hovori o pribehu urbanovej veze ... na ktorej sa to premietalo:


----------



## marish

^^ neporovnatelne lepsie. presne na nieco taketo bola ta technologia stvorena. zdelenie pribehu/informacie cez animaciu. v prvom rade ma ist o umelecky zazitok a nie nejaku 10 minutovu prednasku z dejepisu. je to cisto lenivostou/nevedomostou tvorcov, ze nedokazali informaciu zdelit obrazom a miesto toho museli premietnut stovky znakov textu. na animaciu uz treba trochu zapojit mozog a nie len prekopirovat text z wikipedie...


----------



## sckesk

fring said:


> 0:30: ...vita vas na otvaraCOm ceremonialY...
> 
> 
> Kultura jak svina !


Celé to robili Maďari, tak neviem, či dostali iba anglický text a pomocou translatora si to prekladali do SK  
No podľa informácii, ktoré mám, prvá verzia bola ešte horšia. Toto narýchlo prerábali v piatok v noci. No niečo im asi aj tak ušlo...


----------



## sckesk

Kultúra dostala v Košiciach "na frak"
http://www.tyzden.sk/reportaz/kultura-dostala-v-kosiciach-na-frak.html


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

sckesk said:


> Kultúra dostala v Košiciach "na frak"
> http://www.tyzden.sk/reportaz/kultura-dostala-v-kosiciach-na-frak.html


Je to fraska, je to hanba (vedeniu mesta a realizacnemu teamu) ale stacilo :nuts: Tyzden (nie ten casopis ) sa rozobera jedno 3 minutove vystupenie na "vedlajsom" podiu o druhej poobede ked tam aj tak nikto nebol. Dobre ze sa podla tohto vystupenia neposudzuje cely projekt za 80mil eur...

Mimochodom dufam ze Korda uz sedi vo vlaku a cestuje domov do BA ked "velka otvaracia show" ma byt az dnes 

Takisto som si vcera vsimol na hnonline. Nejaka vyslana redaktorka prisla na otvaraci ceremonial. Po prichode na stanicu napisala nieco v tomto duchu: "Za 5 rokov sa nic nezmenilo, stanica je stale rozburana."
wtf, reko stanice zacala minuly rok.. )


----------



## sckesk

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Takisto som si vcera vsimol na hnonline. Nejaka vyslana redaktorka prisla na otvaraci ceremonial. Po prichode na stanicu napisala nieco v tomto duchu: "Za 5 rokov sa nic nezmenilo, stanica je stale rozburana."
> wtf, reko stanice zacala minuly rok.. )


Na stanici som bol vcera. Plno holubov, jeden bezdomovec tam spal opretý o stĺp, ďalší opitý tam obťažoval ľudí a policajti sa naňho pozerali hore zo schodiska a tie jamy, ktoré začali v hale kopať, už mohli hádam týždeň počkať...


----------



## veteran

*Raši: V sobotu prišlo na podujatia EHMK stotisíc ľudí*



> Je to nevídaný počet vzhľadom na to, že Košice majú 250 000 obyvateľov.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Rišóóóó, čo berieš??? Aj ja to chcem :nuts:


----------



## R1S0

tie jeho nudne PR keci sa nedaju ani len citat,nie to este pocuvat....


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

sckesk said:


> Na stanici som bol vcera. Plno holubov, jeden bezdomovec tam spal opretý o stĺp, ďalší opitý tam obťažoval ľudí a policajti sa naňho pozerali hore zo schodiska a tie jamy, ktoré začali v hale kopať, už mohli hádam týždeň počkať...


myslel som to tak ze redaktorka to napisala akoby ta rekonstrukcia prebiehala uz 5 rokov


----------



## fring

sckesk said:


> Celé to robili Maďari, tak neviem, či dostali iba anglický text a pomocou translatora si to prekladali do SK
> No podľa informácii, ktoré mám, prvá verzia bola ešte horšia. Toto narýchlo prerábali v piatok v noci. No niečo im asi aj tak ušlo...


Neviem ci to robili Madari alebo Martania... ale takto to vyzera ako otvaraci ceremonial akcie "Europske Hlavne Mesto Gadzovstva"


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

*Oficialne otvorenie zo statneho divadla prave zacalo*

metoo.sk STREAM
TA3 STREAM

EDIT: aktualne hrozny pohlad na podium ked tam sedi Fico, s Gaspim a Madaricom, recni Trebula s Rasim...


----------



## isidor

^^ Fico: "Kosice si zasluzia byt europskym mestom hlavnej kultury..."
"Dom svatej Alzbety je najvychodnejsie postavenym krestanskym chramom zapadnej civilizacie.." :nuts:


----------



## veteran

Dopravné obmedzenia doteraz úplne zbytočné, autobusy púšťajú pomedzi pamätníky k Dargovu (nejazdia cez retardér). Na Hlavnej zatiaľ menej ľudí, než nastúpilo na linku 5 CP-študentov...

Moyzesova uzavretá, prešla ňou iba kolóna so starým chujom a Robertkom, začína to tam fajne namŕzať, keďže padá zmrzutý dážď.


----------



## R1S0

najlepsejsejsi said:


> aktualne hrozny pohlad na podium ked tam sedi Fico, s Gaspim a Madaricom, recni Trebula s Rasim...


v tom sa zhodneme.... 

a aby bolo kazdemu jasne,kto kam patri a co si smie dovolit...


----------



## veteran

kay:


> 16.08 - Ulička remesiel v historickom centre Košíc, obnovovaná z európskych fondov, *je v nedeľu, tak ako po iné týždne, zatvorená. Pre turistov počas otváracieho víkendu EHMK neotvorili umelecký kováč, hrnčiar, či umelecký stolár*. Košice sa pritom chvália uličkou ako jedným z investičných projektov mesta kultúry.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/66733...e-otvarali-kosicky-projekt.html#ixzz2IXKce9B0


----------



## R1S0

tak po 15.minutach bubnovania a zvonenia sa zda,ze maju zasek...
inak ten program v divadle bol ako na skolskej besiedke,cakal som podstatne viac,nejaky uceleny program s kulisami atd,nie lacnu dramaturgiu "vystupenie-pokec o nicom-vystupenie".....


----------



## Ayran

to nasvietenie budov lasermi je pecka


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

podla mna chyba moderator. Svetla su super, skoda tej "prestavky", ludi po ... strasne vela


----------



## D.O.W.N

fring said:


> 0:30: ...vita vas na otvaraCOm ceremonialY...
> 
> 
> Kultura jak svina !


Údajne tam bolo aj veľa chýb v angličtine :bash:


----------



## R1S0

najlepsejsejsi said:


> podla mna chyba moderator. Svetla su super, skoda tej "prestavky", ludi po ... strasne vela


jj,to ticho medzi vystupeniami mohli zaplnit aspon nejakym podmazom,zvuckou,ked uz nie moderatorom....


----------



## hraby

^^ pani, ste tam osobne, alebo to sledujete na nete?


----------



## Ayran

hraby said:


> ^^ pani, ste tam osobne, alebo to sledujete na nete?


cez net http://streams.metoo.sk/OC2013/


----------



## R1S0

jeeee, opat *PR*-imator...
prekladatelka good job
kozmonauti na zemi aj na ISS tomu dodali trosku smrnc kay:


----------



## veteran

Kto ste na mieste, tak pri návrate domov treba myslieť na to, že sa nemusíte vojsť do svojho spoja. Kapacitne posilnená chodí aktuálne prakticky len linka 3 (KT namiesto sóla). Linka 10 chodí s meškaním (kvôli množstvu cestujúcich; akutálne cca 10-12 minút). Električky z Terasy natrieskané.

Autobusové linky chodia v riadnej kapacite, ako počas bežnej nedele. 10 kĺbových vozov musel DPMK nasadiť namiesto trolejbusov, ktoré dnes nejazdia kvôli obchádzke (jeden z vozov mal ešte k tomu aj poruchu). 

Zvláštne, že ku hokeju v amfiteátri posielali posilové spoje a teraz nič...


----------



## hraby

Ayran said:


> cez net http://streams.metoo.sk/OC2013/


dik! a to tu uvidim aj koncert JK zo steel areny?


----------



## Ayran

hraby said:


> dik! a to tu uvidim aj koncert JK zo steel areny?


tak to neviem  ,nechajme sa prekvapit


----------



## R1S0

ach,folkloristky babky s metalistami to paradne rozpalia,a teraz tam daju taku blbost... icard:


----------



## hraby

dik ayran!


----------



## Amrafel

Predpokladám, že najväčší záujem budú mať Bratislava a Žilina, ale uznávam, je to ešte strašne ďaleko. 

Bratislave v kultúre (ale koniec-koncov vo všetkom) chýba akákoľvek vízia alebo koncepcia, pričom v dnešnom svete si viem predstaviť len málo iných vecí, na ktorých by Bratislava mohla stavať. Projekt Starej tržnice je vynikajúci, ale sám to nezachráni, chýbajú ďalšie ustanovizne - Kunsthalle, rekonštrukcia SNG, Galéria súčasného umenia (a dobudovanie Danubiany), Galéria dizajnu a tak ďalej...

Čo sa týka Žiliny, dúfam, že ak sa vydarí projekt Kunsthalle v Behrensovej synagóge a tento projekt si všimne aj široká laická verejnosť, bude to katalyzátor kultúrneho života v tomto meste. Na to logicky bude reagovať aj politická reprezentácia a pravdepodobne sa pokúsia stavať na jej úspechu.

Napriek tomu, predsa len je to príliš ďaleko a je priskoro špekulovať.


----------



## metropoly_sk

Amrafel said:


> Predpokladám, že najväčší záujem budú mať Bratislava a Žilina, ale uznávam, je to ešte strašne ďaleko.
> 
> Bratislave v kultúre (ale koniec-koncov vo všetkom) chýba akákoľvek vízia alebo koncepcia, pričom v dnešnom svete si viem predstaviť len málo iných vecí, na ktorých by Bratislava mohla stavať. Projekt Starej tržnice je vynikajúci, ale sám to nezachráni, chýbajú ďalšie ustanovizne - Kunsthalle, rekonštrukcia SNG, Galéria súčasného umenia (a dobudovanie Danubiany), Galéria dizajnu a tak ďalej...
> 
> Čo sa týka Žiliny, dúfam, že ak sa vydarí projekt Kunsthalle v Behrensovej synagóge a tento projekt si všimne aj široká laická verejnosť, bude to katalyzátor kultúrneho života v tomto meste. Na to logicky bude reagovať aj politická reprezentácia a pravdepodobne sa pokúsia stavať na jej úspechu.
> 
> Napriek tomu, predsa len je to príliš ďaleko a je priskoro špekulovať.


Netreba zabudat na mesta ako Nitra, Trnava, Martin, Presov, Banska Bystrica. Viacero z nich sa prebojovalo do uzsieho finale kde boli aj Kosice ale Bratislava uz nie.

Bratislavcania (teda zastupcovia projektu) si musia hlavne uvedomit ze tu sutaz nevyhraju preto ze to je hlavne mesto, pretoze na toto sa spoliehali ked bola sutaz teraz po prvy krat a tak to aj dopadlo. Kandidatov bude urcite viac a myslim ze konkurencia bude vacsia a to aj kvoli tomu ze uz sa niektori poucili na tejto prvej sutazi.


----------



## veteran

Šach mat... (dúfam, že to zaplatí ten blb, čo tie pôvodné dosky vymyslel)


----------



## CnKE

Moj nazor je ze by vhodnym kandidatom mohla byt Bratislava,Banska Bystrica alebo Martin. Ale neviem kt. mesto by bolo vhodnejsie. Neviete kto bol s Kosicami vo finale?


----------



## didinko

CnKE said:


> Moj nazor je ze by vhodnym kandidatom mohla byt Bratislava,Banska Bystrica alebo Martin. Ale neviem kt. mesto by bolo vhodnejsie. Neviete kto bol s Kosicami vo finale?


Tuším to bol Martin.


----------



## Anuris

Amrafel said:


> Bratislave v kultúre (ale koniec-koncov vo všetkom) chýba akákoľvek vízia alebo koncepcia, pričom v dnešnom svete si viem predstaviť len málo iných vecí, na ktorých by Bratislava mohla stavať. Projekt Starej tržnice je vynikajúci, ale sám to nezachráni, chýbajú ďalšie ustanovizne - Kunsthalle, rekonštrukcia SNG, Galéria súčasného umenia (a dobudovanie Danubiany), Galéria dizajnu a tak ďalej...


Trochu o-t, ale rekonstrukcia SNG sa vraj chysta a okrem toho sa hovori aj o vytvoreni kulturneho centra v Hurbanovych kasarnach. Dalej je tu Penta a jej projekt transformacie Jurkovicovej teplarne na galeriu moderneho umenia a kulturne vyuzitie (mensie muzeum ci dalsia galeria moderneho umenia) pre chranenu budovu pradiarne byvalej Cvernovky avizuje aj Jeremy Cristau z Hamiltonu (neviem, ci sa mu da este verit, ale predsa to stoji za spomenutie) + stale je otvorena podoba buduceho riesenia noveho PKO. Popri tom sa tusim nedavno otvorilo alebo sa teraz niekedy chysta otvorit aj nove Muzeum komunizmu (a v poslednych rokoch sa otvorila aj nova budova SND a zrekonstruovala sa Reduta). Takze s tou kulturou v BA to do buducnosti zase nevyzera az tak beznadejne.  Do roku 2026 rozhodne casu na zlepsovanie sucasnej situacie este dost. A hlavny je aj tak projekt – ked sa vypracuje dobry projekt, tak v meste ani nemusi predtym byt ziadna hojne sa vyskytujuca kultura, pointou je, aby ju donho prinieslo EHMK, nie? 

Uprimne mi je ale sum a fuk, kde sa to v roku 2026 bude konat.  Riesit to v roku 2013 sa mi zda dost neaktualne a zbytocne. :nuts: Ale tak, od toho su asi fora, aby sa na nich debatovalo aj o nepodstatnych veciach. 

Namiesto uvah o vzdialenej kandidature na EHMK by mesto (ci niekto zo sukromnej sfery alebo obcianskeho sektora) radsej uz teraz mohlo urobit nieco napriklad s Pisztoryho palacom, kde sice nejake akcie v poslednej dobe obcas prebiehaju, ale chcelo by to cele zrekonstruovat a zacat to vyuzivat full-time. Rovnako tak treba zacat lepsie vyuzivat uz zrekonstruovanu budovu Skladu c. 7, ktora sa ale nastastie uz tusim tiez trochu prebudza k zivotu.


----------



## wizard112

CnKE said:


> Moj nazor je ze by vhodnym kandidatom mohla byt Bratislava,Banska Bystrica alebo Martin. Ale neviem kt. mesto by bolo vhodnejsie. Neviete kto bol s Kosicami vo finale?


Vo finále boli KE, NR, PO a MT.


----------



## CnKE

A podla coho sa mesto vyberalo? Kandidovali okrem krajskych miest a MT aj ine mesta?


----------



## CnKE

Od zajtra v KE pribudne most lasky.http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6701667/kosice-budu-mat-most-lasky.html


----------



## eMareq

CnKE said:


> Neviete kto bol s Kosicami vo finale?


Priamo vo finále s Košicami bol Prešov. Košice "vyhrali" 7 : 6 nad Prešovom. A udelenie titulu bolo podmienené spoluprácou s ním. Ako asi tá spolupráca dopadla netreba snáď spomínať.


----------



## R1S0

CnKE said:


> Od zajtra v KE pribudne most lasky.http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6701667/kosice-budu-mat-most-lasky.html


rad by som vedel,koho tato megavolovina napadla.... hno:


----------



## veteran

^^ A čo, tebe sa nepáči počúvať romantické melódie s podmazom čulého dopravného ruchu zo štvorprúdovky pod tebou? :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Amrafel

^^Čo je na tom preboha problém?


----------



## Davo1

R1S0 said:


> rad by som vedel,koho tato megavolovina napadla.... hno:


co ti na tom moze vadit?


----------



## Kvietok

Mimochodom jeden "most lásky", - i keď nie oficiálny už v Ke máme - pešia lávka na Aničke. Tomuto oficiálnemu IMHO chýba ten najzásadnejší symbol tohto zvyku a teda zahodenie kľúčov. ...


----------



## CnKE

Mne sa celkom pacia tie mosty lasky napr. v Parizi,Koline,Rime alebo Prahe. Ale chcelo by to Mlynsky nahon ale toho sa asi nedockame.


----------



## Phill

mne sa paci most lasky vo Frankfurte s vyhladom na skyline  keby som mal vtedy zamok spacatil by som tam svoju lasku s budovou Commerzbank od Fostera


----------



## D.O.W.N

Po moste lásky a chodníku slávy v Košiciach by sa hodil aj dom podvodov...


----------



## didinko

D.O.W.N said:


> Po moste lásky a chodníku slávy v Košiciach by sa hodil aj dom podvodov...


Aj ten už máme:


----------



## metropoly_sk

Kvietok said:


> Mimochodom jeden "most lásky", - i keď nie oficiálny už v Ke máme - pešia lávka na Aničke. Tomuto oficiálnemu IMHO chýba ten najzásadnejší symbol tohto zvyku a teda zahodenie kľúčov. ...


tak tak.... ja by som radsej skraslil prave tento most na anicke a tam by som tie kladky daval.


----------



## R1S0

michal.b.kovac-tak to je paradicka,a nie len preto,ze the bourne trilogy je u mna totalne no.1...


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/vymennik-vazecka.html


----------



## rbQ

Skoda, ze je to tak natrieskane na ten supermarket. Kebyze je to viac izolovanejsie od zastavby okolo (aspon 50-100m), dalo by sa to vnimat ako pekna samostatna budova a nie mozno ako sucast obchodneho domu. Kazdopadne, prerobili to naozaj nad ocakavania (a nad kosicke pomery).


----------



## eMKejx

rbQ - tak veru, inac za ten "barak" by sa nemuseli hambit ani deseptykoni


----------



## veteran

*Na Ostrovoch kultúry sa pracuje, termíny sa posunuli na máj*


> KOŠICE. Košický samosprávny kraj mal mať podľa pôvodných plánov spustených všetkých svojich sedem Ostrovov kultúry.
> 
> Tri sa rekonštruujú ešte aj v súčasnosti. Župa je na tom lepšie ako mesto, ktorému chýba dokončiť 63 percent projektov.
> 
> „Celé EHMK je rozporuplné, meškajú všetky zásadné projekty. Otvárací ceremoniál je škoda komentovať. Neviem si predstaviť, že by sa napríklad Olympijský štadión v Londýne odovzdal až po skončení OH, ale tu v Košiciach to možné je. Keď som v Bratislave, počúvam o EHMK len samé úškľabky,“ tvrdí poslanec Viliam Novotný (SDKÚ) .
> 
> Viacerí poslanci pri svojej kritike EHMK kraj aj pochválili, keďže sprievodné akcie Otváracieho ceremoniálu „z produkcie“ župy, ako mapping na Urbanovej veži, rozsvietenie Dómu sv. Alžbety, či rozprávková krajinu Tašíkovo, boli na rozdiel od zvyšku akcií tímu EHMK 2013 kladne prijaté odbornou aj laickou verejnosťou.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/67222...terminy-sa-posunuli-na-maj.html#ixzz2MeEGaqum


Novotný nepochopil, že nie je dôležité, aby boli "investičné projekty" hotové načas.


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/katova-basta---rodosto.html


----------



## veteran

^^ Ten strom bol zrejme nekoncepčný...


----------



## JankoKE

Škoda stromu, si myslím, že priestoru je tam dosť. Ten strom tam dakto zasadil pred desaťročiami, všetko bolo ok, až teraz príde dakto s motorovou pílou a ho sundá dole. Dúfam, že sú na seba hrdí, teraz tam môžu už vrtuľníky pokojne pristávať.


----------



## veteran

Nevadí... Súdruhovia to dobehnú naháňaním normovanej cifry 2013 stromov (asi inšpirácia "časmi minulými", keď podniky súťažili, kto vysadí viac stromov – "úžasné" estetické dôsledky možno pozorovať prakticky na každom sídlisku, i na vstupnom areáli železiarní).

Mimochodom, strom tam stál ešte v časoch, keď tam žiadne "Rodošto" nebolo.


----------



## R1S0

tak toto je smutne


----------



## motooo

Tak ono to vyzera, ako keby sa aj ta samotna stavba prisposobovala tomu stromu a zrazu je ten priestor akysi prazdny. Je to doslova na facku vyrubat taky pekne tvarovany stary strom. Neverim, ze bol natolko chori, aby musel ist von. hno:
Je zname aj nejake oficialny dovod, preco isiel dole??


----------



## veteran

motooo said:


> Je zname aj nejake oficialny dovod, preco isiel dole??


Áno, je známy a je to dôvod vskutku originálny. Tentokrát sa nepostupovalo podľa €HMK pesničky, že strom je "chorý", ale pagaštan "vraj ohrozoval okolitú konštrukciu a návštevníkov".



> Žiadateľ: Východoslovenské múzeum v Košiciach, Hviezdoslavova č.3, 041 36 Košice
> 
> Dátum podania žiadosti: 28.09.2012
> 
> Stručný opis predmetu konania: na vydanie súhlasu výrubu 1ks listnatej dreviny druhu pagaštan konský (Aesculus hippocastanum) rastúceho na parcele č.: 959/1 k. ú. Stredné Mesto na Hrnčiarskej ulici č. 7 v Košiciach. Vlastníkom danej parcely je podľa predložených dokladov Košický samosprávny kraj - Východoslovenské múzeum v Košiciach, Hviezdoslavova č.3 Košice. Biometrické parametre vyššie uvedenej dreviny (obvod kmeňa meraný vo výške 130 cm nad zemou) je 330 cm. Súčasťou podania boli aj potrebné doklady. *Dôvodom výrubu dreviny uvedeným v žiadosti je ohrozenie okolitej konštrukcie ako aj návštevníkov areálu Katovej bašty.*
> 
> http://www.kosice.sk/article.php?id=11590


----------



## motooo

Diky. No to uz ozaj vacsiu blbost si nevedeli vymysliet?? To je jedna z najabsurdnejsich vyhovoriek za poslednu dobu. hno:


----------



## veteran

*Febiofest v Košiciach sa nezačal podľa plánu, ľudí nikto neinformoval*



> „Žiaľ, košický program sme tento rok museli vynechať. *Mesto Košice a EHMK nedokázalo zabezpečiť aspoň jedno kontinuálne fungujúce kino pre klubové a artové premietania.* Keďže nám ide o naozajstné a trvalé kultúrne hodnoty, nebudeme podporovať prchavé a jednorazové aktivity, a to kým mesto Košice nebude mať záujem o skutočnú kinematografickú platformu vo svojom meste,“ znie stanovisko organizátorov Febiofestu na oficiálnej facebookovej stránke festivalu.


Nevadí, máme výmenníky!!!



> Manažér pre komunikáciu EHMK Tomáš Čižmárik sa pre RTVS vyjadril, že Febiofest bude, len ho presunuli na neskôr.


----------



## Kvietok

motooo said:


> Diky. No to uz ozaj vacsiu blbost si nevedeli vymysliet?? To je jedna z najabsurdnejsich vyhovoriek za poslednu dobu. hno:


Netvrdim ze je to tak, alebo onak, no myslim ze sa tu az prilis casto hladaju zakulisne hry a vedlajsie dovody. IMHO je dost mozne ze bol ten strom naozaj chory, kedze si naozaj neviem predstavit ako by z tohto vyrubu mohol mat niekto nejaky prospech ...


----------



## eMareq

veteran said:


> *Febiofest v Košiciach sa nezačal podľa plánu, ľudí nikto neinformoval*





> Manažér pre komunikáciu EHMK Tomáš Čižmárik sa pre RTVS vyjadril, že Febiofest bude, len ho presunuli na neskôr.


Keď bude dokončený napr. Cinefil, tak možno bude aj Febiofest.


----------



## D.O.W.N

icard:

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6735008/rasi-pozval-papeza-na-navstevu-mesta-kultury.html


----------



## PosoniumAster

Velka skoda toho stromu, nase deti sa nedoziju tak velkeho stromu aj keby ho vysadili na tom mieste uz dnes. Aj o stromy sa treba starat a nie len vytnut ked moze "ohrozovat".


----------



## sckesk

^^
Mali by tam zasadiť rovno nejaký veľký strom:
http://free.zoznam.sk/video/Presadzanie-stromov
No do dvora by sa asi nedostali...


----------



## sckesk

Môžte loziť...

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/vymennik-vazecka.html


----------



## veteran

Ďalšie stromy úspešne zabetónované... A zároveň na tom istom obrázku naháňanie soc. záväzku 2013 vysadených stromov (samozrejme, cifra 2013 stanovená od stola, bez akejkoľvek koncepcie, projektov sadovníckych úprav atď.). 

Keď už tá "stromová adopcia" nefunguje (verejnosť na ňu zvysoka s**ie), tak nasadíme stromy všade kde sa dá. Hoci aj pomedzi mohutné 100-ročné stomy, kde nebudú mať dostatok svetla... "Revitalizácia" po košicky.


----------



## JankoKE

...tak toto vyzerá dosť brutálne. už ozaj nemohli nechať 2*2 metre nezabétonovanej hliny okolo tých stromov? A ten mladý ozaj pod tými vysokými, tak to musel vymyslie´t len nejaký chuj.
Ale inak som si všimol nejaké ledky na tom chodníku v noci, to zas vyzerá efektne  .


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

sckesk said:


> A napr. takto vyzerá dokončený Park Komenského
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


mna jebne z takej fuseriny. Hned idem tym kktom na magistrate napisat email (aj ked pochybujem ze sa budu obtazovat tym zaoberat)...


----------



## sckesk

najlepsejsejsi said:


> mna jebne z takej fuseriny. Hned idem tym kktom na magistrate napisat email (aj ked pochybujem ze sa budu obtazovat tym zaoberat)...


Podľa mňa to budú dokončovať, keď sa oteplí.
Fotkami som chcel len ukázať, že už tri mesiace tvrdia, že park je dokončený...


----------



## R1S0

v tych pasoch so stromami v mestskom parku na stanicu som ocakaval iba strk....to tam chcu ozaj dlazbu dat?
inak ten stromcek nema ziadnu sancu na tom mieste....


----------



## sckesk

^^

Prečo si myslíš, že tam pôjde ešte dlažba?


----------



## motooo

R1S0 said:


> v tych pasoch so stromami v mestskom parku na stanicu som ocakaval iba strk....to tam chcu ozaj dlazbu dat?
> inak ten stromcek nema ziadnu sancu na tom mieste....


Uz tam nebude dlazba. Bude tam len taka udusana strkodrvina, ako na Moyzeske, alebo aj v parku na Komenskeho. Je to tak asi lepsie pre stromy, ako keby mali mat len maly otvor v dlazbe. Ale pchat tie male stromceky medzi stare vzdrastle stromy je totalna blbost. Nielen, ze ten strom nema sancu vyrast, ale aj keby nebodaj vyrastol, tak si budu postupne zavadzat s tymi druhymi stromami a niektori bude musiet von. Nadhananie si planov s vysadbou stromov, aby splnili danu kvotu je uplne chore a len ukazuje realitu vacsiny EHMK projektov. Namiesto rieseni, tak aby boli najlepsie pre mesto a ludi v nom sa vsetko sije, aby bolo najlepsie pre stavebne firmy a ludi za nimi, aby sa co najviac penazi preinvestovalo z EU. Cloveku je z toho na vracanie. hno:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

ono tych planovanych 2013 novych stromov pre cele mesto (242km²) nie je tak vela aby sa pre ne nedalo najst vhodne miesto. Len keby sa chcelo...


----------



## veteran

sckesk said:


> Podľa mňa to budú dokončovať, keď sa oteplí.
> Fotkami som chcel len ukázať, že už tri mesiace tvrdia, že park je dokončený...


Ak to ešte budú dokončovať, tak betonárky TuCon a ERPOS by mali dostať penále z omeškania. Presne podľa zmluvy. Termín mali do 31.12.2012 a predĺženie sa nedodatkovalo (pre tento konrkétny betónpark). Mali by... Ťažko predpokladať, že ošálikovaný Riško siahne kamarátom na zisk.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

no ved to, ze aj ked to budu este dokoncovat, co teda dufam, tak uz to malo byt davno hotove...

Na Kunsthalle maju nieco vyse mesiaca na dokoncenie a odovzdanie stavby. S pravdepodobnostou hraniciacou s istotou to nestihaju, som zvedavy na co sa vyhovoria tentokrat, dufam ze nie na zlu konstelaciu hviezd...


----------



## sckesk

*Výmenník - Štítova*

Čo to???
















To už väčší stromček nemali?








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/vymennik---stitova.html


----------



## motooo

Tie zasunute unimobunky su pre mna velkou zahadou..:lol:


----------



## KLEPETO

Tá záhada ma zlomila na chvíľu v páse ako následok kŕčovitého smiechu. 
Toto je priam ultramoderna dnešnej globalizovanej kultúry. Asi som napísal nejakú hlúposť, ale neviem ako tamtú hlúposť pomenovať.


----------



## veteran

No a sme doma... Presne, ako som predpokladal. Predzáhradka zveľadená, môžme rozšíriť krčmu. Ďakujeme 2013. A to ešte na opačnej strane parku pribudne bytový dom (určite aj s nejakou prístupovou komunikáciou).

*Trebuľa junior a spol. chcú pozemok v parku*



> Mesto z eurofondov v rámci EHMK neprerobilo park Komenského celý. Vynechanú parcelu pri krčme Letná si tak môžu kúpiť prominentné mená.
> 
> Pozemok v parku Komenského má mesto predať majiteľom luxusnej krčmy Letná. Tú vlastnia Matej Trebuľa, František Sabol a Marián Albert so ženou.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6745291/trebula-junior-a-spol-chcu-pozemok-v-parku.html#ixzz2OWwmilnK













> Pozemok mesta pri krčme. Robotníci, ktorí nedávno revitalizovali park, sa ho ani nedotkli.


----------



## Cudzinec

Chcem sa tu a teraz mnohým diskutujúcim ospravedlniť za to, že som si Vás dovolil kritizovať za vaš kritický postoj k revitalizácii parkov. Poukazoval som na fakt, že nie je vhodné kritizovať rekonštrukciu, pokiaľ dielo nie je dokončené, naviac sa predsa revitalizujú parky a ich obnova trvá niekedy aj pár rokov... (veď sa revitaluzuje zeleň, že?)

Bohužial ale, nenachádzam slov na KATASTROFU, ktorá stála toľko penazí... Dúfam, že všetci košičania, (nielen) toto v najbližších voľbách Rašímu, Lazárovi a celému SMERu spočítajú. Chce sa mi plakať!!!!


----------



## veteran

Že sa socializmus skončil v roku 1989? Omyl. V najsamkultúrnejších Košiciach je v rozkvete.

*Košickej skupine zoškrtali štátnu podporu. Tá za tým vidí pomstu pre kritiku EHMK*



> Umelecký riaditeľ projektu Európske hlavné mesto kultúry (EHMK) Vladimír Beskid len krúti hlavou. Od výtvarníkov Radovana Čerevku, Tomáša Makaru a Petra Vrábeľa čakal dielo, ktoré projekt vychváli. Nestalo sa.
> 
> Kassaboys urobili hlavicu rakety s fiktívnymi náložami, na ktoré dali výstrižky z novín, ktoré poukazovali na podozrivé delenie štátnych peňazí či zásahy politikov do projektu EHMK.
> 
> Inštalácia koncom roka vyvolala rozruch. Košický magistrát pod vedením Richarda Rašiho (Smer) natoľko rozčúlila, že ju scenzuroval.





> Beskid si myslí, že pod hlavičkou EHMK nesmie byť kritické dielo.
> „Zo strany chlapcov to bolo trošku chrapúnske gesto, ktoré poškodilo aj moje meno.“
> 
> Inštalácie podľa neho nesmú ísť proti politikom, ak si ich objednajú a zaplatia zo štátneho. „Považujem to dielo za politicky nekorektné.“


Teda €HMK *neslobodno* kritizovať. Inak to bude *politicky nekorektné* (!). Vety ako vystrihnuté niekedy z roku 1987. Mimochodom, odkedy sa v Košiciach spája politika a €HMK, ktorý sa od začiatku snaží tváriť ako nezávislá nezisková organizácia??? 

Dúfam, že Kassaboys už majú vo svojich kádrových spisoch na VKR poznámku "Politicky nestabilný".


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Toto by sa za Jaurovej nestalo... pisal som uz davnejsie ze smeraci si z ehmk spravili propagandisticku organizaciu.


----------



## R1S0

> Inštalácie podľa neho nesmú ísť proti politikom, ak si ich objednajú a zaplatia zo štátneho. „Považujem to dielo za politicky nekorektné.“


to akoze toto VAZNE POVEDAL?!!! :shocked::shocked::shocked:

tak to zaklincoval vsetky citaty pripojene k mojim prispevkom....


----------



## Kvietok

^^ verim ze to vyhlasenie dost olutoval, v kazdom pripade to nemeni nic na tom ze je to intelektualny mrzacik ...


----------



## veteran

*Stavby EHMK: Mesto reklamuje Uličku remesiel*



> KOŠICE. „Nič sa len nebojte, takú dlažbu už sme robili aj v Prahe a nikto sa ešte na nás nesťažoval,“ reagovali na Hrnčiarskej robotníci v decembri na otázku Korzára, či dlažobné kocky dávajú dobre.
> 
> „Prišli ste buzerovať, že nedávame dobre mačacie hlavy? Vezmite montérky, kladivko a ‚zrobte‘ to vy, jak sa patrí,“ podráždene komentovali dlaždiči ešte koncom roka kritiku od ľudí z ulice, že kvalita práce sa im nezdá.
> 
> Prešli tri mesiace a teraz mesto u dodávateľskej firmy reklamuje práve dlažbu. Napríklad, že v križovatke Hrnčiarska – Podtatranského je okolo kanála nižšie ako jeho vpusť, musia ju opraviť.
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6754253/stavby-ehmk-mesto-reklamuje-ulicku-remesiel.html#ixzz2POStoMOa


Jeden z adeptov na ocenenie Kelňa roka 2013. Ale bude mať naozaj ťažkú konkurenciu.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

noo a kolko bude zhotovitel platit za omeskanie? Ak nic, tak by som tie penale vyuctoval smerackej sebranke.

Ako mozu takto robit s ludi kktov a vyhovarat sa (skor si vymysliet) na nejaku municiu alebo nezakreslene potrubie.. Urcite nevybuchnutu municiu zneskodnovali a potrubie odkryvali 5 mesiacov... a aj tak minimalne kasarne nestihaju ani do konca maja. Som zvedavy na dalsie zdovodnenie...


----------



## motooo

^^ Tak je jasne, ze to nestihaju, lebo prva akcia planovana v Kasarnach bude az Leto v parku v auguste. A pokial mam dobre info, tak napriklad techniku budu montovat az v priebehu jula. Ale tak ako a buchali do prs, ako to stihaju a na tych, co tvrdili, ze nieje zvladnutelne, aby sa to stihlo sa pozeralo jak na idiotov. Inak len pre zaujimavost, som pocul, ze ani Marseille nieje na tom s dokoncenim tych stavebnnych projektov prilis odlisne od Kosic.


----------



## R1S0

tak ale co som pozeral,tak ich rozsah je "trosku" iny,ako u nas...


----------



## motooo

Taktiez je iny aj rozpocet a hlavne u nich sa to robilo viac zo sukromnych penazi, ako preteky o to, kto si dokaze co najviac "ziskat" z eurofondov..


----------



## R1S0




----------



## veteran

A tento hnoj stál prosím pekne takmer 0,6 mil. €...


----------



## sckesk

Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...k---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia-zelene.html


----------



## sckesk

Už dodatočne (možno Mestské lesy) opravili, cestu a aj schody.
















Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...hmk/revitalizacia-hradu-na-vrchu-hradova.html


----------



## Cudzinec

sckesk said:


> Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...k---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia-zelene.html



Teraz som dlhodobo mimo KE... to su nasledky burky?


----------



## sckesk

Cudzinec said:


> Teraz som dlhodobo mimo KE... to su nasledky burky?


V noci trošku popršalo...


----------



## veteran

Nebola to búrka. Dorazil sem front z juhu a pri jeho príchode na asi 15 minút zafúkal silný vietor (v nárazoch okolo 20 m/s). Bolo to okolo 1:15 ráno. Predtým a potom bolo takmer bezvetrie...


----------



## sckesk

*Monumenty z kartónu - Marseillský maják*

Skoro som o tento hlavný tohtoročný ťahák USE THE C!TY festivalu prepásol 








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/monumenty-z-kartonu---marseillsky-majak.html


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

To bol plan to este v ten den aj znicit? A nemala ta veza byt aspon 2x taka vysoka?


----------



## R1S0

po mega-ekologickych tuneloch v kniznici TUKE su tieto (citujem) "nove dominanty kosic" ako pozeram dalsou mega-ekologickou akciou,kde sa zbytocne minuly opat dalsie desiatky kilometrov lepiacej pasky..... hno:


----------



## sckesk

najlepsejsejsi said:


> To bol plan to este v ten den aj znicit? A nemala ta veza byt aspon 2x taka vysoka?


Mala byť vyššia, no asi by viac mokrých krabíc nevládali nadvihnúť a preniesť, tak ju radšej spravili nižšiu. A to okamžité zbúranie som tiež nečakal. Už som chcel ísť preč, no započul som ich ďalšie plány...


----------



## motooo

A ludia, co tam prisli, az ked to bolo zburane, si mysleli, ze tam je zbar papieru. Je to velmi zvlastne, ze "akoze" dominanta si pozila par minut slavy a isla dole.


----------



## veteran

Ďalší skvost je pri pamätníku neznámeho vojaka. Ja som fakt netušil, že keď niekde švacnem veľké zrkadlo, bude zo mňa umelec...


----------



## veteran

A dodatkujeme... 

Doplňujúce stavebné práce na stavbe "Rekonštrukcia býv. kasární - Kulturpark Košice".
*+ 310 171,10 €* (+ 9 344 214,56 býv. Sk)

http://e-samosprava.kosice.sk/Zverejnenie/Zmluva.aspx?ID=27094203
http://e-samosprava.kosice.sk/Zverejnenie/Zmluva.aspx?ID=27094435

Termín 31.05.2013 zostáva v platnosti. Zaujímavé, že sa teraz v dodatku dohadujú na "doplňujúcich prácach", ktoré majú byť hotové o týždeň. Konečný účet bude véééľmi bolieť (a pekne dlho).


----------



## tatraplan2012

veteran said:


> Ďalší skvost je pri pamätníku neznámeho vojaka. Ja som fakt netušil, že keď niekde švacnem veľké zrkadlo, bude zo mňa umelec...


no veď práve preto nie si


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Niesom sice ziadny stavebnik, som cisty laik ale ja osobne zo svojho by som teda urcite nedal za:



> q) stavebné práce a dodávky na SO 01 Centrálna budova, vybúranie priečky o rozmere *6,75 m3* a vymurovanie
> priečky režným murivom o rozmere *9,51 m3*, podľa zhotoviteľom spracovaného výkazu výmer


*2 485,32 EUR* bez DPH


----------



## R1S0

to,ze je to vsetko predrazene o stovky percent je jasne snad uz aj najvacsim naivkam v kosiciach(keby o tom mali potuchy,ze),jedina otazka teda zostava,kolko kvapne smejkovi....


----------



## poltan

Nič v zlom, ale to už fakticky sme taký dementný národ že aj to málo nové čo tu pribudne musíme zničiť? Kde sú vtedy mestský ´policajti´.








U nás buď sa veci nespravia 100% správne, alebo príde dajaký idiot a ešte aj to málo rozbije.


----------



## sckesk

^^ Ospravedlňte zníženú kvalitu fotky. Fotil som za jazdy 

A tu neviem, čo zase okopávajú:








Žeby teraz skutočne urobili bezbariérový nájazd a nie 5cm odskok?
Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html


----------



## sckesk

A ku článku v Korzári: Rekreačnú oblasť pri Košickom hrade stihli v termíne
_... Stavbu odovzdali predstaviteľom mesta už v decembri...._
Zaujímavé, že keď to bolo dokončené v termíne, ako je možné, že od apríla do mája sa tam opravila cesta, ktorá sa prerábala v rámci revitalizácie a tak isto aj schody? Či to urobili v noci nejakí lesní škriatkovia?


----------



## poltan

sckesk said:


> ^^ Ospravedlňte zníženú kvalitu fotky. Fotil som za jazdy
> 
> Nemáš sa začo ospravedlňovať, tvoje fotky sú perfektné a veľmi poučné.
> Ten kvázi bezbarierový prístup sa nedalo naraz spraviť? Fakt občas sa mi hlava zakrúti s tých nedorobkov.


----------



## R1S0

poltan said:


> Nič v zlom, ale to už fakticky sme taký dementný národ že aj to málo nové čo tu pribudne musíme zničiť? Kde sú vtedy mestský ´policajti´.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U nás buď sa veci nespravia 100% správne, alebo príde dajaký idiot a ešte aj to málo rozbije.


OMG ako ma to nasr..... tu ozaj pomoze iba stredoveka praktika.... tych,co toto robia chytit,a dobit tak,ze tyzden nebudu vladat chodit...:bash:
snazim sa ako viem,ale nenapada ma dovod,preco toto niekto urobi....asi nie som dostatocne jednoduchy jedinec...

aj plot pri steelke je uz davnejsie opat dobabrany....hno:


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

*Centrum Košíc sa zmení na hudobné pódium*



> Hudba bude znieť na 32 miestach a hrať bude 44 hudobných zoskupení - od malého komorného orchestra, cez jazzové, country, rockové či metalové kapely.
> Koncerty sa začínajú o 20:00 na nezvyčajných miestach - v uliciach, dvoroch, baroch, na námestiach či v parkoch...












Skoda toho pocasia.


----------



## Kvietok

^^ do tych miest bolo treba nejaku klasickejsiu konstrukciu. Nieco co by sa pri podobnej snahe vandalov prevratilo, no dost pevne aby to bez nejakej opravy stacilo naspat postavit a pouzivat .. takto je to len otazkou casu kedy budu na odpis nasledovat dalsie ..


----------



## sckesk

Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/monumenty-z-kartonu---docasne-mesto.html


----------



## veteran

*"pamätník ľudovej architektúry, Lidické nám. 1, Košice" (EHMK 2013)*

icard:



> Predmetná stavba vychádza z koncepčného návrhu výtvarného diela, ktorého autorom je MgA. Tomáš Džadoň. Dielo je súčasťou programu EHMK 2013, ako jedna z kľúčových udalostí v rámci výtvarného umenia v Košiciach, počas roku 2013. Pamätník je navrhovaný ako stavba troch pôvodných drevených stodôl inštalovaných na streche panelového vežového domu na Lidickom námestí č.1 na sídlisku Dargovských hrdinov. Panelový bytový dom typu P 1.14. bude tvoriť postavec pre pamätník dočasne uložený na jeho plochej streche. Pamätník pozostáva z troch rozobratých pôvodných drevených stodôl, ktoré budú po prevoze na miesto inštalácie opätovne zložené na streche panelového domu. Ide o tri samostatné jednopodlažné drevené stodoly so sedlovou strechou, uložené na roznášacom oceľovom rošte na streche panelového domu.





> *Objekt pamätníka bude po celý čas trvania (dva roky) verejnosti neprístupný.*


Tanec s bagrom, spílené stĺpy VO, stodoly na streche paneláku... Čo bude ďalšie?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

*V obrazoch: Festival Use the city ovládol Košice*


----------



## sckesk

*Posledný "Monument z kartónu"*









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/monumenty-z-kartonu---docasne-mesto---veza.html


----------



## R1S0

sckesk said:


> Posledný "Monument z kartónu"
> http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/monumenty-z-kartonu---docasne-mesto---veza.html



...aspon deti mali z toho celkom zabavu behat tam na konci v tych kartonoch...


----------



## veteran

Zaujímalo by ma, z akého titulu je väzenský plot smerom od Mlynskej uzatvorený a zamknutý... Kľúče mám hľadať na haciende? Predstavujem si takú modelovú situáciu, že tam niekoho napadnú. Holt, bude mať smolu (môže akurát zakývať do kamery).









Kamerový systém a megaplot v boji proti vandalizmu zatiaľ akosi nepomáhajú...


----------



## veteran

Obnovený náter plastiky Kompozícia od Natalina Andolfatta niekomu strašne vadil...


----------



## veteran

Vodná-Rumanova. Zrejme "sa" na niečo "zabudlo". Do toho múrika (alebo čo to akože má byť), ktorý dokončili pred pár mesiacmi, sekajú na vyše desiatich miestach...


----------



## veteran

*Úver na mesto kultúry narastá, zo 4,4 milióna je už vyše sedem*



> Keby mesto spolufinancovalo stavby EHMK len 5 percentami, stačilo by 2,5 milióna eur. Kvôli rezerve na neuznané výdavky však rátali s úverom 4,4 milióna. Už si idú požičať 7 miliónov. To ešte nemusí byť koniec.





> Napríklad dotácia na amfiteáter bola 847–tisíc a príspevok mesta sa dodatkami vyšplhal na 315–tisíc (27 %).
> 
> Mesto z 8 investičných projektov EHMK ešte dokončuje dve najväčšie stavby, Kulturpark a Kunsthalle. Pri viacerých stavbách podpísali niekoľko dodatkov k pôvodným zmluvám. Konečné náklady ešte nie sú jasné.


A na záver perla od výhovorkyne:


> „K financovaniu investičných projektov sa nebudeme vyjadrovať do definitívneho uzavretia všetkých platieb,“ uviedla hovorkyňa mesta Martina Urik Viktorínová.


Voľne preložené: Držte huby a nechajte nás v pokoji dokradnúť. Potom Vám povieme, koľko máte zacálovať na daniach.


----------



## CI3r1cK

Prave som navstivil Marseillesky thread ku EHMK a ten rozdiel uz len vo fotkach na fore a o tom co sa tam prebera a ako to vyzera u nich a u nas je neuveritelny, darmo sa vyhovarat len na peniaze, toto je neskutocne fiasko po vsetkych strankach...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

CI3r1cK said:


> Prave som navstivil Marseillesky thread ku EHMK a ten rozdiel uz len vo fotkach na fore a o tom co sa tam prebera a ako to vyzera u nich a u nas je neuveritelny, darmo sa vyhovarat len na peniaze, toto je neskutocne fiasko po vsetkych strankach...


zcasti je to kvoli zlej realizacii projektu, zcasti je to kvoli uplne opacnemu pristupu navstevnikov tohto fora...

80% fotiek je v negativnom zmysle, poukazovanie na chyby. Nemam proti tomu nic, je to opravnene, len nechapem preco ludia ktori fotia negativne veci, neprispeju aspon raz za cas aj niecim pozitivnym, napr. z programu ktoreho sa zucastnia. Kedze sa da predpokladat ze tento thread nenavstevuju len kosicania, ale aj ludia zo zahranicia. Tych zmluvy a miestna samosprava asi moc nezaujima a hladaju skor foto z akcii...

K tomu sa pridaju zbytocne prispevky aky sem vlozil naposledy R1S0 a potom ten thread aj tak vyzera. Moderator by taketo "duchaplne" posty mal mazat, R1S0 ak chces kritizovat tak to napis normalne ako clovek...

Fotkami z akcii sem prispieva myslim len sckesk.


----------



## R1S0

ano,neda sa to porovnavat,tie rozpocty nepustia,ale keby u nas miesto mastenia vreciek a dodatkov ten rozpocet investovali na 100 pecent,a realizacie by neboli take strasne,ako su,tak si myslim,ze ta kritika by nebola....a clovek uz potom nema vazne na nejaku "kulturu" ani chut...

ps:editol som prispevok


----------



## sckesk




----------



## R1S0

1.most to je jedna katastrofa,v tomto ma pravdu,grc...vyhodene peniaze,aby niekto zarobil,cenu ani nechcem vediet....
2.putac(?) detto,bezny clovek nema sajnu o co ide...
3.no to rubanie stromov kvoli tomu,aby pamatnik bolo vidiet snad aj z terasy snad nemysli vazne...pamatniky su zanedbane neskutocne,ale ta zelen to trosku zachranuje....a robi namestie prijemnejsim....staci vyrubanie stromov na mieste "slubeneho parku" na mieste kongresky....


----------



## motooo

Uz viacero ludi sa ma na to pytalo, ze co su tie farebne spice po meste a po dlhsom vysvetlovani nasledovalo dlhr ahaaaa.  cize to je asi prilis nejednoznacne pre niekoho neznaleho. 

Most je taka predrazena zlatanina, co sa hra na nieco viac. To ten most by mal viest z jedneho panelaku na druhy priamo k tej drevenici na furci.


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> Vodná-Rumanova. Zrejme "sa" na niečo "zabudlo". Do toho múrika (alebo čo to akože má byť), ktorý dokončili pred pár mesiacmi, sekajú na vyše desiatich miestach...


Už dosekali a aj niečo nasadili


----------



## sckesk

*Košickú Kunsthalle čaká kolaudácia*

Prestavba starej krytej plavárne na Halu umenia v rámci projektu EHMK stála vyše 7 miliónov eur. 
KOŠICE. Mesto Košice dnes prevzalo stavbu Kunsthalle, jeden z kľúčových investičných projektov Európskeho hlavného mesta kultúry 2013.
Projekt za vyše 7 miliónov eur je premenou starej krytej plavárne na centrum umenia a kultúry.
"Stavbu prevzal objednávateľ, ktorým je mesto Košice. Nasleduje kolaudačné konanie, predpokladaný termín je polovica júna," uviedla dnes pre TASR hovorkyňa mesta Martina Urik Viktorínová.
V Kunsthalle/Hale umenia sa v rámci programu EHMK bude okrem iného konať medzinárodná výstava Trienále súčasného obrazu.
Termín dokončenia ôsmich investičných projektov EHMK realizovaných mestom bol 31. decembra 2012.
V prípade Kunsthalle termín predĺžili do konca mája tohto roku. "Predlžený termín bol dodržaný," uviedla Viktorínová.
Stavbu komplikoval problém so statikou, vlani v lete sa muselo zabezpečiť, aby budova nespadla.
http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6820833/kosicku-kunsthalle-caka-kolaudacia.html


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Neskusal si ist dovnutra pofotit? Nemyslim ze to je vo vnutri vsetko hotove vzhladom na to ako to tam vyzeralo pred par tyzdnami.


----------



## sckesk

Zo začiatku, keď sa iba búralo, vstup povoliť nechceli a potom som už neskúšal, alebo som sa o obhliadkach dozvedel neskoro...


----------



## sckesk

*Mestský park treba ešte skolaudovať*

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6821452/mestsky-park-treba-este-skolaudovat.html

_"Podľa hovorkyne mesta Viktorínovej prvou zaťažkávacou skúškou parku budú košické Imaginácie – netradičné divadelné predstavenia vo verejnom priestore."_

To chcú stihnuť kolaudáciu za tri týždne? Parky na Komenského myslím že ešte stále skolaudované nie su a to už prešlo 5 mesiacov od ukončenia rekonštrukcie. Vraj tam preto nemôžu ani upratať a ani spustiť fontány.
Alebo sa bude hrať v neskolaudovanom parku? Do vedeckej knižnice, do rekonštruovaných priestorov, ešte stále púšťať nechcú potom, ako nato novinári upozornili...


----------



## veteran

Od Štefánikovej ešte aj dnes chýbalo osadené jedno okno. Buď tam nemá byť (čo silne pochybujem) alebo (opäť raz) klamú.


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> Od Štefánikovej ešte aj dnes chýbalo osadené jedno okno. Buď tam nemá byť (čo silne pochybujem) alebo (opäť raz) klamú.


Môžu povedať, že teraz sa dorába vedľajšie kúpalisko, lebo ako písali, technológie je umiestnená v tejto budove...








Viac foto: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/stara-kryta-plavaren.html


----------



## sckesk

*Park Komenského*

Už vyasfaltovali...








... no ale kto to urobil, keď rekonštrukcia bola dokončená už v decembri? Asi to bol Samo...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Myslim ze na tejto fotke je vystihnuta cela podstata rekonstrukcie a revitalizacie parkov v podani smerackej sebranky. Takto vyzera park zrekonstruovany za miliony eur (tento konkretne cca za 1 mega?)... Zivy plot ako chrup hokejistu, 20cm vysoka trava, dlazdici v KE opat raz neprekrocili svoj tien, ale hlavne ze zdablovali tie zabrany... Keby ich aspon osadili tak aby plnili svoju funkciu lol

Pozrel som si dalsie fotky na tvojej stranke sckesk po tejto "oprave". Nemam slov. Toto normalny clovek nemoze spravit. To si moze firma dovolit fakt len na verejnom, lebo sukromnik by to jednoducho vyreklamoval a nikdy neprevzal... Ale aj tak, pekne referencie pre danu firmu...


----------



## sckesk

^^
Začínalo pršať, tak som už nestihol obehnúť celý park aj na druhej strane.


----------



## R1S0

*dalsie odovzdavanie bez kolaudacie....*

*Kaštieľ v Krásnej odovzdali nedokončený*

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/6822240/kastiel-v-krasnej-odovzdali-nedokonceny.html


----------



## sckesk

Zašiel som sa pozrieť do ms.parku, lebo v Korzári písali, že: 
_V parku vyrezali choré stromy, obnovili chodníky a fontánu *s potôčikom*._ Tak ma zaujímal ten potôčik, lebo nejako som si okolo neho nevšimol žiadne práce okrem zbúrania mostíka, ktorý sa mi ale celkom páčil...
















No možno posunuli nejaký kameň...
Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...k---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia-zelene.html


----------



## sckesk

sckesk said:


> ^^
> Začínalo pršať, tak som už nestihol obehnúť celý park aj na druhej strane.


Zvyšok parku vyasfaltovať ešte nestihli:








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

*"Dokoncene" Kunsthalle*





































Foto z korzara


----------



## veteran

No vida, mozaiky z bazénovej haly sú preč. (V tomto prípade ale výhovorka použitá v prípade banky na Strojárenskej neobstojí. Mozaiky tam na začiatku prestavby boli)


----------



## sckesk

^^
Mozaiky mali byť presunuté niekde na poschodie, no z týchto fotiek to nie je vidno (no netvrdím, že tam aj sú...)


----------



## KLEPETO

sckesk said:


> Zvyšok parku vyasfaltovať ešte nestihli:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


To budú zalievať iba tie kusance, alebo obnovia celý povrch aj s vodorovným značením cyklopruhu.


----------



## sckesk

*Malý kultúrny priestor v meste*









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/maly-kulturny-priestor-v-meste.html


----------



## R1S0

nadhera,uzasne,fantasticke.


----------



## didinko

Ako sa tak na tento výtvor dívam, tak usudzujem, že aj bloky na Luníku IX sú vlastne umelecké diela a ich obyvatelia sú vlastne ťažiskovým projektom EHMK. :lol:


----------



## motooo

A zas ste negativni!! Ked nachapete umenie, tak ho nekomentujte! :lol:


----------



## sckesk

KLEPETO said:


> To budú zalievať iba tie kusance, alebo obnovia celý povrch aj s vodorovným značením cyklopruhu.


Tu máš odpoveď:








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Kosice style :rock::rock::rock:


----------



## motooo

To bude pravdepodobne nejaka umelecka instalacia, lebo to je jednoducho umenie, takto nieco vyasfatovat!!! :lol: Tipujem stredoveku siluetu mesta...


----------



## R1S0

vyborne,toto doda tomu novemu "parciku" ten spravny smrnc kvalitne odvedenej prace!


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ale bolo to urcite za cenu celeho chodnika.


----------



## caicoo

a ten co toto prevezme si urcite zasluzi koncorocnu odmenu


----------



## sckesk

Asi im došiel asfalt...








Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## R1S0

ja uz sa nevladzem ani rozculovat.co den,to prekvapenie...bohuzial prijemne bolo v ramci EHMK iba 2x (dom sv.alzbety a rekonstrukcia VSM)


----------



## sckesk

*Aby ste vedeli, ako sa máte v parku správať...*


----------



## sckesk

Nový asfalt na časti cyklochodníka - Moyzesova








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html


----------



## CI3r1cK

Krajina zakazov, spomenul som si ako davnejsie kamarat postol na fb fotky z vyletu po holandsku a dansku a odfotil aj taketo tabule v parku v dansku kde bolo napisane nieco v zmysle "sexovanie povolene, len respektujte druhych, nerobte to na detskych ihriskach (do 21:00) a pouzite kondomy hadzte do kosa" a taktiez odfotil park v holandsku kde bola takzvana "weed zone" kopec lavic a stolov kde sa motalo a fajcilo, okolo chodili rodicia s detmi a nikto sa nad tym ani nepozastavoval...hold aj taketo veci su dokazom ako sa lisime od tichto krajin, ale zas si myslim, ze aka spolocnost, take pravidla


----------



## Cudzinec

práca kvapná = málo platná. 

Všetko sa dokončuje v behu, na rýchlo, bez kľudu a rozmýšlania... jednoducho robota po košicku. No kvalitu ukáže čas... na tých látaných chodníkoch v parku už čoskoro. SMER forever!!!


----------



## sckesk

*Prípravy a nácvik na Imaginácie 2013*









Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/pozvanky-na-akcie-a-podujatia/imaginacie-2013.html


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/mobilny-pavilon---white-noise.html


----------



## sckesk

Cudzinec said:


> práca kvapná = málo platná.
> 
> Všetko sa dokončuje v behu, na rýchlo, bez kľudu a rozmýšlania... jednoducho robota po košicku. No kvalitu ukáže čas... na tých látaných chodníkoch v parku už čoskoro. SMER forever!!!


Obrubníky dlho nevydržali








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html


----------



## JankoKE

Inak tá budova plavárne vyzerá spredu parádne, pekne to ukázalo, jak to odhalili a spravili. Moc pekná stavba.


----------



## sckesk

Do skoro pol roka "dokončeného" parku pred niekoľkými dňami dali dlažbu do fontány:








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## sckesk

JankoKE said:


> Inak tá budova plavárne vyzerá spredu parádne, pekne to ukázalo, jak to odhalili a spravili. Moc pekná stavba.


Mne by sa viac páčil ten pôvodny obklad po stranách vchodu, ktorý bol aj na vizualizáciách.
A na "dokončenú" Kunsthalle namontovali rybičkové zábradlie:








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/stara-kryta-plavaren.html


----------



## R1S0

je skvele,ze aj ked stavby boli davno dokoncene,tak sa o ne nadalej staraju a investuju do ich udrzby a rozvoja!


----------



## veteran

sckesk said:


> Do skoro pol roka "dokončeného" parku pred niekoľkými dňami dali dlažbu do fontány


A už zistili, že kto bude platiť vodu?


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Načo platiť vodu, tá predsa padá z neba.


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> A už zistili, že kto bude platiť vodu?


Najskôr musia ale tie fontány spojazdniť, lebo podľa infa od jedného pána z neďalekého podniku, niečo zle pozapájali a pred niekoľkými dňami to boli prerábať. A tak isto boli opravovať aj tú dlažbu za Letnou, no asi takým spôsobom, že vytiahli a naspäť prilepili asi 5-6 dlaždíc. No takých, ktoré sa stále hýbu a sú krivo položené, je oveľa viac. No je ešte možné, že to nakoniec rozoberú celé. Údajne to ešte nemajú preplatené...
No mohli by už konečne aspoň pozbierať ten posypový materiál pred poliklinikou, lebo to zdôvodnenie, že to nemôžu urobiť preto, lebo park ešte nie je skolaudovaný, sa mi zdá smiešne...


----------



## sckesk

*Imaginácie - generálka*









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/pozvanky-na-akcie-a-podujatia/imaginacie-2013.html


----------



## KLEPETO

sckesk said:


> Do skoro pol roka "dokončeného" parku pred niekoľkými dňami dali dlažbu do fontány:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


Čo sú tie kovové tyče vľavo na obrázku tak husto vedľa seba?


----------



## sckesk

^^ Stojan na bicykle.


----------



## veteran

*V Košiciach sa chystá veľký umelecký Návrat vody do mesta *



> „Nie je to iba o umení a zábave. Spojila nás myšlienka, ktorá žije v mysliach Košičanov odkedy voda ´odišla´ z centra nášho mesta. O návrate vody do miest hovoria čoraz častejšie architekti, historici, environmentálni aktivisti, ale samozrejme aj my, umelci. Je to celosvetový trend – vracať sa k prírode, ekológii a vytvárať v mestách iné, než iba pešie oddychové zóny. Nedávno nám to prišiel do Košíc povedať aj svetoznámy francúzsky architekt Dominique Perrot,“ povedala Zuzana Pacáková.


Pacáková nech vysvetlí kamošom jej otecka, že ak by sa tento "celosvetový trend" v Košiciach aplikoval (myslím reálne, nie svetelno-hudobné šaškárne šustrovsko-makarénoidného typu), tak by už nemohli chodiť na svoju oplotenú haciendu po novovybudovanej ceste.



> Ľudia by nemali byť len tí, čo pasívne prijímajú, ale tí, čo sa priamo zúčastňujú a rozhodujú.


Naozaj paradoxné, že sa takéto čosi spomína práve v súvislosti s €HMK...


----------



## KLEPETO

sckesk said:


> ^^ Stojan na bicykle.


Dá sa niekde vidieť ako vypadá vcelku. Lebo z tohto čiastkového pohľadu, to vypadá ako nejaká nefunkčná zlátanica ohnutého drôtu.


----------



## sckesk

^^








Sú vo všetkých parkoch...


----------



## sckesk

*Katova bašta a Rodošto od dnes opäť otvorené...*









Foto z interiéru: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/katova-basta---rodosto.html


----------



## sckesk

*Imaginácie foto + video*









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/imaginacie-kosice-2013.html


----------



## R1S0

pozeram,ze 4ty bod je natolko dolezity,ze ho pre istotu zduplovali....


----------



## sckesk

^^ Asi nečakali, že to niekto bude aj čítať (ja som nečítal).

A dlažba pri Letnej sa už rozoberá:









A nejako som si myslel, že tie infopanely na Komenského a Moyzesovej, nebudú len obyčajné nástenky na vylepovanie plagátikov, ale niečo podobné, ako je v Ms.parku:








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## R1S0

a to nevidis,ze je to nosic umeleckeho diela?


----------



## sckesk

Kunsthalle dnes kolaudovali (no či aj skolaudovali, to už neviem  )


----------



## sckesk

Ako to bolo s novou vodnou kultúrou v košickom projekte EHMK 2013

Čítajte viac: http://kravcik.blog.sme.sk/c/331482...osickom-projekte-EHMK-2013.html#ixzz2WraR0mM3


----------



## Cudzinec

sckesk said:


>


na tejto fotke je zreteľné, ako (ne)funguje stavebný úrad pre staré mesto. Ako je možné, že dovolia rekonštruovať polku strechy úplne inou strešnou krytinou, ako je druhá časť strechy. A tak to potom aj vyzerá.

A to platí pre celé centrum. Konečne by mohlo niekomu dojsť, že ten galimatiáš striech by sa mohol nejak regulovať. Praha by mohla ísť príkladom...


----------



## eMareq

*Voda v meste*

http://bit.ly/14osZhE
http://bit.ly/109eMoY
http://bit.ly/12Ttd3i


----------



## sckesk

^^


----------



## sckesk

*Návrat vody do mesta*









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/navrat-vody-do-mesta---kosice-ehmk-2013.html

Žeby niekto pred jedným z hlavných podujatí Košice EHMK 2013, na mieste, kde sa to bude odohrávať, vysypal aspoň kôš...


----------



## sckesk

*Doplnené ďalšie fotky a video...*

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/navrat-vody-do-mesta---kosice-ehmk-2013.html


----------



## veteran

Dávam celé, keďže piano...

*Mesto Košice chyby nevidelo, kontrolóri ich našli vyše 50*



> *Obstarávania boli v poriadku a stavby EHMK bez chýb, tvrdilo mesto. Kontrola NKÚ zistila opak.*
> 
> KOŠICE. Okolo 50 porušení zákonov o rozpočtových pravidlách, verejnom obstarávaní či majetku obcí zistil Najvyšší kontrolný úrad, keď nedávno kontroloval, ako hospodária Košice.
> 
> Porušenie rozpočtovej disciplíny vyčíslili kontrolóri na 32-tisíc eur. Ide najmä o pochybenia mesta v súvislosti s projektom Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013.
> 
> V pondelok predložil primátor Richard Raši (Smer) správu NKÚ poslancom. Tí ju vzali na vedomie skoro bez diskusie. Raši len stručne informoval, že zistenia pripomienkovali a prijali opatrenia.
> 
> *Zákazka synovi poslanca*
> 
> Kontrolóri konštatovali, že bez súťaže či zverejnenia výzvy mesto v decembri priamo najalo SBS na dočasné stráženie výmenníkov, amfiteátra a hradu za 11-tisíc eur.
> 
> Vybrali košickú firmu Golden Eye Servis člena Smeru Borisa Géciho. Je to syn poslanca mesta Milana Géciho, ktorý s Rašim sedí i v parlamente, a exasistent europoslankyne Moniky Smolkovej (všetci Smer).
> 
> Magistrát sa bráni, že pre časovú tieseň obstarali strážnu službu iba prieskumom trhu ako zákazku s nízkou hodnotou do 10-tisíc eur bez DPH, e-mailom náhodne oslovili tri firmy a vybrali najlacnejšiu.
> 
> Korzár písal o SBS v januári, ale mesto tajilo, koľko firiem oslovilo a kto dal akú cenu.
> 
> *Chyby mesto nevidelo*
> 
> Správa NKÚ uvádza, že parky Komenského a Moyzesova, zrekonštruované za 2,8 milióna eur, prevzalo mesto v decembri 2012 podľa protokolu bez chýb a nedorobkov. Práce vykonalo združenie žilinských firiem TuCon – ERPOS.
> 
> Kontrolóri však začiatkom roka 2013 našli napríklad nekvalitne položené dlažby a gumovú rohož pod detským ihriskom, nedokončené terénne úpravy, priechody, terénne nerovnosti či nestabilne ukotvené stojany na bicykle.
> 
> Vytkli i neudržiavané námestie, trávniky plné štrku, konárov, vysoké straty vysadenej zelene, lebo parky prerábali v zime, aj proti vandalom nepoistený mobiliár (lavičky, koše) za 300-tisíc.
> 
> Mesto chyby dodatočne reklamovalo a mobiliár poistilo.
> 
> *Pokutu firme nedali*
> 
> Mesto podľa NKÚ pochybilo, keď dodávateľ rekonštrukcie výmenníkov, PKB Invest Prešov, nevinkuloval peniaze na účte podľa zmluvy, vzniklo právo na pokutu 5 % ceny diela (z 1,2 milióna eur je to 60-tisíc), no mesto ju neuplatnilo.
> 
> Na Važeckej a najmä Štítovej podľa kontrolórov aj po prevzatí diela zatekalo, podmáčalo steny a tvorila sa pleseň. Radnica uviedla, že firmu vyzvala, aby podľa zmluvy viazala financie na účte, nedostatky potom reklamovali a už to opravili.
> 
> PKB Invest, údajne blízky Smeru, figuruje ako víťaz tendra i v kauze údajne zmanipulovaného obstarávania nemocnice. Majiteľ firmy Ján B. je obvinený.
> 
> Ďalším je Peter H., ktorý obstarával aj pre mesto dodávateľov stavieb EHMK.
> Projekt, kde má stáť vešiak?
> 
> Kontrolóri tiež vyčítali mestu, že preplatilo i projektové dokumentácie na štandardné interiérové vybavenie výmenníkov Wupertalská a Ľudová spolu za 4 400 eur.
> 
> Pritom projekty architektov podľa NKÚ znázorňovali napríklad aj umiestnenie kancelárskeho pultu, vešiakovej tyče, pracovného stola, stoličiek či sedačiek, čo by zvládli vymyslieť aj interní zamestnanci.
> 
> „Väčšiu blbosť som ešte nepočul! Tak nech nabudúce interiér navrhujú kontrolóri z NKÚ...“ reagoval autor interiéru na Ľudovej profesor Peter Pásztor, vedúci katedry architektúry na Fakulte umení košickej TU.
> 
> Tvrdí, že ide o vážny projekt na mieru so skateboardovým bazénom, recepčným pultom či atypickými skrinkami.
> 
> *Platili vraj dvakrát to isté*
> 
> NKÚ tiež vytkol, že mesto i jeho nezisková organizácia Košice 2013 duplicitne objednali vizualizácie parkov a výmenníkov, čím mesto zbytočne vynaložilo 14 680 eur.
> 
> „Mesto ich dalo spracovať pre prezentáciu prostredníctvom tlačených médií, city lightov či bannerov. Videozáznam neziskovej organizácie je iný typ prezentácie pre webové stránky a interaktívne prezentácie,“ tvrdí radnica.
> Dodatkami prekročili limit
> 
> Projektové dokumentácie rekonštrukcií troch parkov (Moyzesova, Komenského - východ a západ) objednalo mesto ako zákazky s nízkou hodnotou v roku 2011, keď bol limit 30-tisíc bez DPH.
> 
> Každý z troch projektov stál od 34 440 do 35 892 eur s DPH. Dva dodal košický ateliér DGA, jeden spolupracovník DGA Ján Simonides.
> 
> Podľa NKÚ pri všetkých zmluvách dodatkami pre práce naviac zvýšili cenu o tisíc eur a prekročili zákonný limit.
> 
> „Predmetom dodatkov bolo rozčlenenie rozpočtu podľa pokynov riadiaceho orgánu (mesto čerpalo eurofondy). V čase uzatvárania zmlúv nebola táto požiadavka presne definovaná,“ háji sa mesto.
> 
> Poslanci schválili, že šéf magistrátu Pavol Lazúr má o plnení opatrení informovať v decembri.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ihrisko v parku Komenského. Mesto chyby nevidelo. Kontrolóri našli zle uloženú gumovú rohož.
> Foto: veja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burina v parku Moyzesova. NKÚ kritizoval aj to, že mesto sa o vynovené parky riadne nestará.
> Foto: veja


----------



## Kvietok

^^ Myslim ze takuto bandu zlodejov a ignorantov sme vo vedeni mesta este nemali ...


----------



## veteran

Kiežby €Ú povedala, že to nepreplatí. To by bola sranda. Lebo ak sa tak nestane, tak tupé košické ovce na toto celé veľmi rýchlo zabudnú. Stačí, že sa Riško vyškerí, pomeria tlak a bude vymaľované.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> Kiežby €Ú povedala, že to nepreplatí. To by bola sranda. Lebo ak sa tak nestane, tak tupé košické ovce na toto celé veľmi rýchlo zabudnú. Stačí, že sa Riško vyškerí, pomeria tlak a bude vymaľované.


obavam sa, ze by nepomohlo ani keby to EU nepreplatila, meranie tlaku bude aj tak stacit. Akurat by sa mesto dostalo z velkych sraciek do neuveritelnych sraciek.


----------



## aquila

niekedy treba padnut hodne hlboko na hubu aby sa ludia uvedomili .. len skoda, ze maju taku kratku pamat a pravica na cele s SDKU a KDHajzlami moc ina od SMERakov nie je .. vid, bacovanie v bratislave


----------



## R1S0

tak ale padat na hubu 20 rokov nie je sranda...


----------



## veteran

aquila said:


> niekedy treba padnut hodne hlboko na hubu aby sa ludia uvedomili .. len skoda, ze maju taku kratku pamat a pravica na cele s SDKU a KDHajzlami moc ina od SMERakov nie je .. vid, bacovanie v bratislave


Nám ani netreba chodiť do BA. Stačí sem-tam zájsť na magistrát. Banda nesvojprávnych kolesíkov, ktorá si navzájom kryje chrbát - viď dnešnú dojemnú zhodu medzi SDKÚ a Smerom v kauze Strelingstav (ale v podstate aj pri MFK). €HMK nie je o ničom inom. Tak či tak to budú splácať Košičania. Raz určite. Otázkou je len, že kedy a v súvislosti s tým, že koľko (ale bude to všeobecne povedané "veľa").


----------



## veteran

"Dokončený" "park". Zasa tam čosi režú, označujú. Len som zvedavý, kto to bude platiť.


----------



## CI3r1cK

nádherná profesionálna čistá prácička, čistý Azerbajdžan...


----------



## caicoo

icard:fušerina, dementizmus, lajdáčina...ani neviem ako to nazvať, ale opäť to vyzerá na odfláknutú robotu. Dal by som im to znova prerobiť


----------



## KLEPETO

Trochu tie asfaltové kusance zjemnia, ale aj tak to budú stále plátaniny.


----------



## R1S0

chlapci ze sa nehanbite....tolko negativizmu namiesto zasluzeneho uznania,ze z kosic sa stava europska metropola!


----------



## kapibara

CI3r1cK said:


> čistý Azerbajdžan...


No neviem. :nuts: 
pozri sa na fotky z Azerbajdzanu. Aspon par stran. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=104

wau:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32084214&postcount=980

a tu je autobusova stanica aj mestsky park:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=50

takze si myslim ze sa od azerbajdzancov mame co ucit.


----------



## reddevil

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiwPLhyYJSg

:lol:


----------



## sckesk

veteran said:


> "Dokončený" "park". Zasa tam čosi režú, označujú. Len som zvedavý, kto to bude platiť.


Oni si asi robia srandu...








Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## R1S0

tymto tempom snad do roka vymenia cely povrch toho chodnika....(co musi byt zjavne strasne draha polozka pri tejto rekonstrukcii,ked to nevedia urobit)


----------



## hraby

^^ kedze to ti pani "majstri" zase orezali schodovito, bude vysledok aj tak o nicom.. mali odfrezovat a polozit suvislu vrstvu paralne s obrubnikom napr. o sirke 1m a urcite by to vyzeralo lepsie.. toto ciki-caki platanie je vazne fuserina.. hno:

inak, ako dopadol ten novy cyklo chodnik na moyzeske, kde priamo v strede novovybudovaneho chodnika bola ta plechova trafo stanica ci co to bolo a este aj dlazba bola polozena okolo nej? to uz nejako poriesili?


----------



## marish

^^ predpokladam, ze novou zdruzenou znackou "zosadni z bicykla" a "nebezpecenstvo urazu elektrickym prudom" :cheers:


----------



## sckesk

Už spustili jednu fontánu








no voda z nej vyteká krížom-krážom









Som zvedavý, kedy to budú asfaltovať, keďže zajtra o 10.hod. sa tam už začína akcia:









Viac foto tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

dlazdici v KE nemaju konkurenciu. Neprerabali to nahodou len nedavno? Mozu zase.


----------



## sckesk

Kunsthalle - slávnostné otvorenie 3.7.2013
Kasárne Kulturpark - otvorenie - Leto v parku 3.8.2013
Viac tu: http://www.radiokosice.sk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=23340&Itemid=20


----------



## aquila

to preboha nemozu uz vyburat cely chodnik a nanovo ho urobit ?!?!


----------



## Ayran

ono to cele EHMK mohlo byť inač, keby sa prac nechopili totalne fušerske firmy...hno: je to škoda no


----------



## kaxno

aquila said:


> to preboha nemozu uz vyburat cely chodnik a nanovo ho urobit ?!?!


Osobne si myslim, ze by to aj stalo rovnako, kedze to uz teraz frezuju druhy krat. Ale asi to ma nejaky umelecky podtext, tie "haky baky" 

Pamatam si raz opravu jedneho kuska cesty v Trencine. Dosiel asfaltovac, 2 valce, freza, 2 dodavky plne robotnikov, a upravili asi 40% z totalne rozbitej cesty. O 2 mesiace, robili druhu polovicku  Osobne mam pocit, ze naklady na pristavenie tych mechanizmov boli daleko vyssie, ako samotna pokladka asfaltu :/ To je taka "efektivita po Slovensky". Alebo ked vyfrezovali a zaplatali vytlky a o 2 tyzdne na to odfrezovali celu cestu a polozili na nu novy asfaltovy koberec.


----------



## hraby

^^ podobny priklad z minuleto tyzdna v BA, kde na tomasikovej ulici vo stvrtok v noci malovali cestu, zbrusu nove vodorovne znacenie vydrzalo do piatka, kde poobede nabehla freza a zacali frezovat vozovku.. :nuts:


----------



## sckesk

Krátke zhrnutie otvorenia parkov na Severe.
Vyasfaltovať samozrejme nestihli, otvorenie sa posunulo o necelú hodinu, záhradná architektka, ktorá mala robiť Potulky po parku, ochorela (no ani neoznámili a neospravedlnili sa, že sa to konať nebude, info mi dali, až keď som sa opýtal), kolotoč, trampolína a balóny pre deti tiež nedorazili a na kvetinovom trhu nebolo skoro nič.
V jednom z príhovorov, niekto spomínal, ako si mamičky s deťmi tento park pochvaľujú, no mne včera dve mamičky povedali presný opak...








Viac foto tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## veteran

Samozrejme, že si pochvaľujú. Veď kto by si teraz v lete chcel nechať újsť príjemné posedenie vo vydezertifikovaných parkoch, špeciálne na tamojších betónovych "námestiach".


----------



## sckesk

Ináč už teraz, aj keď nie je až tak teplo, tá dlažba pri fontáne dosť hriala, tak som zvedavý, ako tam bude pri takých 30°C...


----------



## R1S0




----------



## CI3r1cK

Tie parky su neskutocny fail, ja by som za takuto robotu daval basu natvrdo...


----------



## KLEPETO

del


----------



## KLEPETO

hraby said:


> ^^ podobny priklad z minuleto tyzdna v BA, kde na tomasikovej ulici vo stvrtok v noci malovali cestu, zbrusu nove vodorovne znacenie vydrzalo do piatka, kde poobede nabehla freza a zacali frezovat vozovku.. :nuts:


Čert ber pár metrov bielej čiary. Ten úsek bol taký katastrofálny, že som bol neskutočne milo prekvapený, že to opravyli konečne celoplošne. Nejakú koordináciu prác medzi magistrátom a ujom čo robí čiary a ujom čo asfaltuje už z rezignácie mojej osoby na riadenie mesta ani neočakávam.


----------



## sckesk

*Fontána asi beží v úspornom režime...*


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Málo krhlili, som myslel, že aj tie tri držiaky so zelenými krhlami sú súčasťou fontány.


----------



## sckesk

*Dorazili (asi) umelecké diela...*









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...nsthalle---stara-kryta-plavaren---okolie.html


----------



## sckesk

Viac foto tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...nsthalle---stara-kryta-plavaren---okolie.html


----------



## sckesk

Od dnes už vchod do knižnice z opačnej strany: 








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/verejna-kniznica-jana-bocatia.html


----------



## sckesk

*Gyula Kosice - Socha pre Košice*









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/gyula-kosice---socha-pre-kosice.html


----------



## JankoKE

Zasa absolútne nedotiahnutá zeleň v okolí tej sochy, o pár rokov bude dominantný strom, čo je 5 metrov od nej. Košice sa nikdy nepoučia z chýb, ako sa vyjadril aj Kladek. Ja neviem prečo ten jalový magistrát alebo SMZ nezamestná nejakého záhr, architekta, čo by toto mal na starosti, bola by to veľmi vhodne zriadená pozícia, ktorá by na rozdiel od mnohých iných mala aj zmysel a prínos.


----------



## Kvietok

JankoKE said:


> Zasa absolútne nedotiahnutá zeleň v okolí tej sochy, o pár rokov bude dominantný strom, čo je 5 metrov od nej. Košice sa nikdy nepoučia z chýb, ako sa vyjadril aj Kladek. Ja neviem prečo ten jalový magistrát alebo SMZ nezamestná nejakého záhr, architekta, čo by toto mal na starosti, bola by to veľmi vhodne zriadená pozícia, ktorá by na rozdiel od mnohých iných mala aj zmysel a prínos.


Absolutny suhlas. Inak sa mi ale ta skulptura paci a som nesmierne rad ze sa podarilo v kosiciach instalovat skulpturu tohto umelca (aj ked to vyzera len na zvacseninu povodneho diela kt. je vystavene v Buenos Aires).











+ nejake dalsie veci


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

trosku som sa nudil teraz vecer tak som prelistoval nejake stare fotky zo sckeskovej stranky spred rekonstrukcie parkov (Komenskeho, Moyzesova) a porovnal ich s tymi po rekonstrukcii, co sme to vlastne za tych 10 mega dostali... sckesk skoda ze si nefotil stale z tych istych miest, horko tazko som nasiel zopar takmer identickych pohladov, ktore zachytavaju vacsiu plochu  Ostatne projekty sa mi uz nechcelo robit


----------



## CI3r1cK

https://www.facebook.com/events/193054054190273/ hno:hno:hno:

Neskutočné niečo čo sa v tomto meste deje, ak už ma ktokoľvek na to dielo svoj vlastný názor, mne sa to páčilo, keď som tu mal kamarátov zo zahraničia tak si tú maľbu fotili a veľmi sa im páčila, no nemám slov...a samozrejme načierno postavené okno z retra nevadí nikomu...


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...meste/streetart---vodna---zatrete-farbou.html


----------



## caicoo

icard:no comment...nekontrolovatelne grafity im asi vadit az tak nebude hno:


----------



## Ayran

to mate tak ked na uradoch sedia senilny dôchodcovia.... je to hamba


----------



## R1S0

musim to takto na polohubu napisat,lebo slusnejsie sa uz neda.....ale im yebe uz totalne?! hno: :bash:


----------



## veteran

Skôr, ako toto, sa mohli riešiť desiatky a desiatky rušivých bannerov v historickom centre (v MPR). Alebo napr. oreklamovaný Dargov (v ochrannom pásme MPR). Tam by bolo roboty snáď na 10 rokov. 

A potom sa mohlo rovno prejsť na dourbanizovanie preluky a nemuseli by sa viesť siahodlhé polemiky čo je pre stredoveké jadro lepšie - či 40-metrová holá biela stena alebo 40-metrová pokreslená stena (jedno lepšie, než druhé).


----------



## hospodin

Ale tá reklama na Bylinkára zrejme nikomu nevadí.. s tým pamiatkári nemajú problém zrejme to tam bolo nakreslené už v 17. storocí


----------



## veteran

Až na to, že s týmto pamiatkári nemajú absolútne nič  Ale ako vidím diskusiu na SME/Korzár, tak košické stádo si už našlo svoje inkvizítorské persóny (KPÚ, Kládek a ďalší). Spranierovať a upáliť na hranici!

Bolo sa treba na to včera opýtať "záchrancov umenia" Otíka a Riška. Bolo sa ich treba opýtať, prečo sa nečinne prizerajú na ničenie toho, čo pred dvoma rokmi platili (z €uropeňazí). Tá stena sa sama zatrieť nedala a ani to načasovanie pred predĺženým víkendom nie je náhodné...

Celá tá vec poriadne smrdí a je dosť možné, že faszbúkom zmobilizovaný kultúrne rozvášnený dav robil včera len komparz (nie prvý krát v rámci €HMK)... Voľby sa blížia a treba si budovať imidž  A tiež tu boli spomenuté akési "legislatívne úpravy" (aby sa už také čosi neopakovalo). A asi aj o tie "úpravy" ide. Dúfam, že aj keď sa budú schvaľovávať, tak hlúpe košické stádo príde v takom hojnom počte podporiť svojho Vodcu


----------



## CI3r1cK

^^
Mladí ľudia ktorí sa zaujímajú o umenie, mesto a sú nespokojní s tým čo sa tu deje sú hlúpe stádo? Nikto nikomu komparz nerobil bolo to spontánne a na rýchlo iniciované zhromaždenie organizátormi Street Art Communication...netreba vo všetkom vidieť politické spiknutia a konšpiračné teorie...


----------



## veteran

^^ Opakujem:



> Bolo sa treba na to včera opýtať "záchrancov umenia" Otíka a Riška. *Bolo sa ich treba opýtať, prečo sa nečinne prizerajú na ničenie toho, čo pred dvoma rokmi platili (z €uropeňazí).* Tá stena sa sama zatrieť nedala a ani to načasovanie pred predĺženým víkendom nie je náhodné...


Šepciálne upriamujem pozornosť na červenú vetu.

Tam sa mali tí mladí priaznivci umenia obrátiť. A nie robiť inkvizíciu na Kladekovi a Ing. Markušovej. Bolo to naozaj trápne... Viď diskusia na SME.

Citujem:


> Dnes sa od skorých ranných hodín na Vodnej ulici koná akcia pod záštitou Krajského pamiatkového úradu – „Preč s umením v meste“.


Hneď prvá veta a hneď nepodložená informácia (dovolím si rovno tvrdiť, že lož). Niekto im to nakecal, oni uverili.


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/viktor-freso---kocka-spojenia.html


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Ty o com tocis veteran, myslim ze ludia ktori sa zucastnili toho zhromazdenia mali u prdele kto je zodpovedny, v prvom rade tam isli vyjadrit svoj nesuhlas s premalovanim diela a nie nadavat na Kladeka alebo KPU alebo neviem koho... a preto su ti ludia stado hej? Skor ty si tak trosku zdegenerovany politikou a nedokazes sa na nic co sa tyka mesta pozriet bez zaujatosti...


----------



## sckesk

"Nádherná betónová plocha"


----------



## veteran

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Ty o com tocis veteran, myslim ze ludia ktori sa zucastnili toho zhromazdenia mali u prdele kto je zodpovedny, v prvom rade tam isli vyjadrit svoj nesuhlas s premalovanim diela a nie nadavat na Kladeka alebo KPU alebo neviem koho... a preto su ti ludia stado hej? Skor ty si tak trosku zdegenerovany politikou a nedokazes sa na nic co sa tyka mesta pozriet bez zaujatosti...


Vážne ich to nezaujímalo? Na internete to vyzerá trošku ináč. Kladek, KPÚ, Kladek, KPÚ a nič iné. (Ale ja viem, to iste nepísali oni, to tí, čo tam neboli)... Oni len videli, že to dávajú preč. Nechceli vidieť, že prečo (a to je oveľa podstatnejšie). Organizátor "akcie" natáral ľuďom klamstvá a oni sa na ne dokonale chytili (s takým davom sa ľahko manipuluje). A zakryl tým svoje pochybenie spred dvoch rokov. A aj pochybenie mesta, ktoré tú akciu zastrešovalo. Veď bez povolenia to bol neoprávnený výdavok €uropeňazí! (navyše na cudzom majetku, darmo, že so súhlasom majiteľa)

A niekto sa z toho potreboval vyzuť. Urobila sa okolo toho dokonalá hmla, našli sa "vinníci", zmobilizoval sa 200-členný "okúzlený font", zamenili sa príčiny a dôsledky a zorganizovala sa one-man show záchrancu košického umenia Otíka, geroja, ktorý všetko vybaví, vyrieši, zariadi, potrestá vinníkov.

A to bola pointa celého cirkusu. Nie nejaká maľba.


----------



## tuomas666

sckesk said:


> http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/viktor-freso---kocka-spojenia.html


toto je co?? nie, nemam namysli prevedenie diela ale umiestnenie. nebude to zarastat burinou za par dni? viem si predstavit nejake namesticko, vydlazdenu plochu, pekne nasvietit, okolo nejaky anglicky travnik, moderne lavicky ...


----------



## motooo

sckesk said:


> A to vážne chceš, aby sme čakali až do piatku?
> Ja čakať nebudem!
> A tak som si tam zašiel už dnes


Pomaham s organizaciou kosickeho TEDx, ktory sa bude konat v Kultuparku a az na piatok sme si dohodli obhliadku. Ale po prezreti tvojich fotiek zvnutra sa tesim uz dnes. ZeroZero nesklamali a interiery vyzeraju uzasne. Diky za skvely fotoreport. :cheers:


----------



## sckesk

*"Fontána na košický spôsob"*










Viac tu: http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html


----------



## eMKejx

prasknuta hadica preraza nejake diery v skle? ta voda dost chaoticky posobi


----------



## sckesk

*Andy Warhol v Košiciach*









http://visitkosice.eu/sk/podujatia/nase-tipy/andy-warhol-v-kosiciach


----------



## R1S0

nikde ho tam nevidim....


----------



## veteran

Paškosady po novom po starom...



















Fontána samozrejme nefunguje, voda sa začína kaliť, dookola burina. Hlavne, že tam je nainštalovaná najmodernejšia nemecká technika na premietanie na vodu, ktorá sa použije dva razy v roku...









Niečo pre obeseniachtivých...









Kolkárska dráha.


----------



## R1S0

za tie flasky(a plechovky a tetrapaky) by som lamal ruky...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

flase klasika po piatku, ten kabel to co je akoze elektricky? Pod prudom? dafuq. No a k fontane a burine, co ine sa da napisat, je to proste vizitka neschopneho vedenia mesta. S velkou pompou chodit prestrihavat pasky na predrazenych projektoch a potom srat na to aky je rok dlhy... A za tie miliony tam mali aspon na 50% plochy polozit koberec...


----------



## veteran

*Stodoly na košický panelák vyloží stotonový žeriav*


> KOŠICE. Už o dva – tri týždne zažijú Košičania v rámci projektu Európske hlavné mesto kultúry 2013 originálnu „šou“.
> 
> K 12-poschodovému paneláku na Lidickom námestí 1 na Furči dovezú nákladiaky tri rozložené staré zrubové stodoly zo stredného Slovenska, kde ich robotníci zmontujú a žeriav vyloží na strechu. Tam ostanú minimálne dva roky.


"Šou" za milióny - teda asi toľko to bude stáť... No nič, už sa neviem dočkať prvého silnejšieho košického severáku. 

Inak by ma zaujímalo, kamže sa z pseudoumelcovej vizualizácie podela strojovňa výťahu... (asi tam veľmi nepasovala)


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

veteran said:


> Inak by ma zaujímalo, kamže sa z pseudoumelcovej vizualizácie podela strojovňa výťahu... (asi tam veľmi nepasovala)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzpMaIaSaj8&feature=youtu.be&t=2m38s


----------



## i_love_ikarus

naozaj nezvyknem kritizovat vsetko co sa v tomto meste pohne ale vysvetli mi prosim vas niekto, aky zmysel ma umelecky zamer "Stodoly na streche"?


----------



## Kvietok

i_love_ikarus said:


> naozaj nezvyknem kritizovat vsetko co sa v tomto meste pohne ale vysvetli mi prosim vas niekto, aky zmysel ma umelecky zamer "Stodoly na streche"?


Tu to mas priamo od autora...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

*Leto v (kultur)parku*


----------



## Kvietok

najlepsejsejsi said:


> *Leto v (kultur)parku*


Vyzera to na celkom paradnu atmosku :cheers:


----------



## caicoo

krajsie ako pred euroveou, kt. vzhlad sa dost pokazil letnymi terasami...samozrejme projekty ako take sa porovnavat nedaju


----------



## hraby

Kvietok said:


> Vyzera to na celkom paradnu atmosku :cheers:


aj bolo.. kay: a ked som cital v programe co za vystupenia tam este budu.. tento piatok bude naozaj silny. PSH, vidiek, IAMX.. o 2 tyzdne dokonca prazsky vyber a karpatske chrbaty.. az mi je strasne luto, ze ja sa tam dostanem uz len v sobotu vecer.. 

celkovo cely kultulpark sa im naozaj podaril. toto kosiciam naozaj chybalo.


----------



## Amrafel

Držím Košiciam palce, nech Kulturpark poriadne žije nielen počas EHMK, ale aj po skončení podujatia :cheers:


----------



## Cudzinec

ano suhlas, ved kvoli tomu ten kulturpark vznikol a naviac su Kosice EHMK... takze super! Skoda ze nebol dokonceny minimalne o pol roka skor...


----------



## sckesk

Už ide aj fontána pred poliklinikou Sever









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...menskeho---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia.html


----------



## R1S0

naaaaaaadhera


----------



## motooo

^^Firma, co sa specializuje na tunely je presne ta prava pre revitalizacie v ramci EHMK. :lol:


----------



## vankrut

Ja to nepochopim... Ano, dali sa tie peniaze na EHMK 2013 investovat aj lepsie, ale diskuteri tu by neboli asi s nicim spokojni. Onanovali by nad potencialnym parkom namiesto auparku, schatrannych kasarnach, hrbolatych parkoch. Asi tie tisice ludi co si tieto veci uzivaju su uplni kkti len tu 20tka diskuterov su naj odbornici na svete.


----------



## michalkobb

vankrut said:


> Ja to nepochopim... Ano, dali sa tie peniaze na EHMK 2013 investovat aj lepsie, ale diskuteri tu by neboli asi s nicim spokojni. Onanovali by nad potencialnym parkom namiesto auparku, schatrannych kasarnach, hrbolatych parkoch. Asi tie tisice ludi co si tieto veci uzivaju su uplni kkti len tu 20tka diskuterov su naj odbornici na svete.


Myslim, ze vacsine diskutujucich je predovsetkym do placu, pretoze Kosice mali jedinecnu prilezitost na financne injekcie do roznych priestorov a stavieb, a oni tieto injekcie kazdym jednym projektom splachuju do kanala. Aby este neboli domaci prekvapeni, ked by na cele EHMK nedoplacalo mesto opravami sfusovanych stavieb, ale uz za vlastne peniaze. 

Nemyslim si, ze by sa tu nasiel jediny clovek z Kosic, ktory by v prvom momente nebol nadseny potencialnymi investiciami. Vysledok je vsak naozaj tragikomicky... ved tie fotky, ktore sa tu objavili za posledne mesiace, su vysmechom do oci ludi, ktori sa na tieto investicie tesili. Ja naozaj neviem, ci by som si "tieto veci uzival", keby som videl, co za tunel sa pred mojimi ocami deje a co stavba - to katastrofa. Co si pre boha na tych parkoch uzivas???? Sak sa na to neda pozerat!!!!


----------



## motooo

vankrut said:


> Ja to nepochopim... Ano, dali sa tie peniaze na EHMK 2013 investovat aj lepsie, ale diskuteri tu by neboli asi s nicim spokojni. Onanovali by nad potencialnym parkom namiesto auparku, schatrannych kasarnach, hrbolatych parkoch. Asi tie tisice ludi co si tieto veci uzivaju su uplni kkti len tu 20tka diskuterov su naj odbornici na svete.


To snad len srandujes. Vacsina diskutujucich radi pochvalia, ked je co. Problem je skor v tom, ze ked si prejde odbornik tie revitalizacie a skoncene projekty, tak tam najde tolko fuseriny a nedorobkov, ze je z toho doplacu. A tie uplne najvacsie nepodarky, ako su vytapajuce fontany, poplatane chodniky, alebo zle polozena dlazba si bohuzial vsimnu aj laici. 
Pre mna osobne asi najlepsie dopadol Kulturpark a VSM a paci sa mi aj projekt kosickeho hradu, lebo to pomohlo ozivit tu lokalitu. Co sa tyka revitalizacie parkov, tak je smutne, ze par mesiacov po ich dokonceni uz vyzeraju, tak ako vyzeraju a uz sa to bohuzial bude len zhorsovat.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

michalkobb said:


> Myslim, ze vacsine diskutujucich je predovsetkym do placu, pretoze Kosice mali jedinecnu prilezitost na financne injekcie do roznych priestorov a stavieb, a oni tieto injekcie kazdym jednym projektom splachuju do kanala.


To nie je pravda. Tieto financne injekcie splnili svoj ucel a v KE vzniklo velke mnozstvo priestorov na rozne vyuzitie. Problemom je ze tie "injekcie" boli zbytocne velke, prakticky vsetky projekty boli predrazene. A podla mna tych priestorov je teraz az vela a mesto to dostalo do velkych problemov. A tie problemy budu podla mna este vacsie.



michalkobb said:


> Aby este neboli domaci prekvapeni, ked by na cele EHMK nedoplacalo mesto opravami sfusovanych stavieb, ale uz za vlastne peniaze.


To sa myslim z casti uz aj dialo pri roznych dodatkoch pri rekonstrukciach na ktore si myslim mesto uz bralo aj uver. Co sa tyka oprav nedostatkov tie by mali byt riesene v ramci reklamacie... snad.



michalkobb said:


> Nemyslim si, ze by sa tu nasiel jediny clovek z Kosic, ktory by v prvom momente nebol nadseny potencialnymi investiciami. Vysledok je vsak naozaj tragikomicky... ved tie fotky, ktore sa tu objavili za posledne mesiace, su vysmechom do oci ludi, ktori sa na tieto investicie tesili. Ja naozaj neviem, ci by som si "tieto veci uzival", keby som videl, co za tunel sa pred mojimi ocami deje a co stavba - to katastrofa. Co si pre boha na tych parkoch uzivas???? Sak sa na to neda pozerat!!!!


Pokial niesi kosican tak robit si nazor na zaklade tych par fotiek ktore si videl na tomto fore tiez nie je uplne objektivne. To by si musel vediet ako vsetky tie parky a stavby vyzerali pred rekonstrukciou a po nej. Ja za seba hovorim ze co sa tyka cisto vizualu kazdy jeden park vyzera teraz omnoho lepsie. Termin vybetonovane parky, ktory sa v KE tak udomacnil moze pouzivat len clovek ktory v tych parkoch po rekonstrukcii mozno ani nebol a videl par fotiek na internete alebo totalny demagog ktory takto klesa na uroven tych ktorych kritizuje... Druha vec je kvalita prac (fontany, dlazba atd) a cena ktora je za tuto fuserinu absolutne neadekvatna. A dalsia kapitola sama o sebe je udrzba. To som pisal uz mozno 2 roky dozadu ze s tym bude najvacsi problem...


----------



## motooo

Uz asi viem odkaial prisiel ten napad s drevenicou. Mozme byt radi, ze tam nakoniec nieje Krivan. :lol:

http://www.dezeen.com/2013/08/13/house-built-inside-a-fake-mountain-on-top-of-chinese-tower/


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...k---rekonstrukcia-a-revitalizacia-zelene.html


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

motooo said:


> Uz asi viem odkaial prisiel ten napad s drevenicou. Mozme byt radi, ze tam nakoniec nieje Krivan. :lol:
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/08/13/house-built-inside-a-fake-mountain-on-top-of-chinese-tower/


tak nakoniec nielen ze je to pikacovina jak mraky, ale ani len to nie je "originalne" ddrbnut nieco na panelak :lol:


----------



## R1S0

motooo said:


> Uz asi viem odkaial prisiel ten napad s drevenicou. Mozme byt radi, ze tam nakoniec nieje Krivan. :lol:
> 
> http://www.dezeen.com/2013/08/13/house-built-inside-a-fake-mountain-on-top-of-chinese-tower/


vcera som to cital,treba mu to poslat,mozno mu to otvori oci,ze nebude originalny a snad ten nezmysel stiahnu....(to je ale iba moja naivna tuzba hno: )
alebo radsej nie,lebo vymysli panelak na drevenici...


----------



## simi_e

Možme začať tvrdeniami vedenia, hovorkine: stihame, stihame, stihame. Niet divu, ze sme "stihali" ked sa zacalo robit na projektoch agust/september 2012. Nikto tomu neveril urcite ani pani hovorkina, ci PR manažerka či kto to tvrdil. Ale súdruhovia nariadili zatlkát, zatlkat, zatlkat.

Na začiatku mal byt kulturpark cele kásarne Rastislavka - Kukučinka - Mlynárska - Vojvodká - Skladná. Odrazu sa nam tu stavia Šafranová zahrada (Celkom slusne to vyzera podľa najnovšich záberov), druhá etapa. máju tvorit budova na Skladnej, zatial nieje potvrdená. Samotný kulturpark dopadol dobre, farebná kombinácia bielo čierna nesklamala. Tu mi chyba nejaká ta fontána, vodná plocha. Tiez som si vsimol, ze jedná budova od Vojvodskej ostava v povodnom stave, to uz asik nepatrilo do Kulturparku. 
pozn. podla mojho názoru projekt Kunshale by sa viace hodil do Kulturparku jak prerabat staru krytu plavaren.

spots: trochu nestatne riesena prerabka, funčných technologických zariadeni na ministánky s kulturou. Najlepsie to je asik na luniku, kde su blizko seba 2-3 vymeniky. To skor mohli zrekonštruovat kino Družba. Jediné plus vidim vo vimeniku na jazere. Len je škoda, ze je zastrčeni niekde na konci sídliska. Lepsia pozicia by bola niekde v starom meste, mestkom parku, kulturparku. THC, furča, sever asik nebudu mat svoje vymeničky.

Na rozum mi nejde, prerábať budovu určenu na kupanie na stánok s kulturou, galeriu - Kunshalle. Ešte hned vedla je kupalisko. Logika hlási spojit to. Kunshale mohly spravit v Kulturparku, alebo z byvalej kongresovej haly.

Parky su samostatná kapitola o seba. Je pekné že sa nieco urobilo s nimi ale ked je to robene tak na 7/8. Chodnik kolo miniparku na komenskeho rozkuskujú na 3x a potom to vyzera jak z huby kravy vybraté. To uz nemohly spolupracovat s KSK ci komu patri ten chodnik a dať ho dokopy celý? Tiež mi nejde do hlavy to vydlaždené namestie v miniparku. Ked tam boly vychodené cesticky,t ak sa to malo podla toho upravit, je 1/4 vydlazdit. A že namestie pre kulturu. Som zvedavý kto tam bude vedla elektricky vystupovať. 
Tiez bolo asik efektivné na zimu umiestnovat drevené lavičky do parkov. Teraz vyzeraju ako po 10 rokoch. Niekedy sa lavicky na zimu zbieraly. Miesto drevených lavičiek mohly umietni tie kamenné, betonové čudá čo su v kulturparku, kolo stromov. Šachovnice deto. V centralparku NY maju tuzim kamenné šachovnice. (filmy)

A daleia veci, zvyčajne banalithy, ako rozbithý radič svetelnej signalizacie uprostred cyklochodniká, krývy dlazba, "bezbarierový" pristup ..... 
Zabyják: Tri drevenice na streche paneláku. hno:


----------



## motooo

^^ Ked sa to tak vezmie, tak aj Kulturpark ma svoj vystavny priestor, aj ked je asi mensi, ako Kunsthalle, ale tiez si myslim, ze by bolo lepsie, keby bolo Kunsthalle, z niektorej z budov v Kulturparku a bolo by to vsetko pekne pokope. Ale kto by v dnesnej dobe vrazal peniaze do krytej plavarne, takze to beriem len ako nutne zlo na to, aby ten dom neschatral a nemusel sa o par rokov demolovat.
Len na upresnenie, tie cuda v Kulturparku su zo specialneho plastu od rakuskych architektov PPAG, ktory podobne prvky vymysleli pre MuseumsQuartier vo Viedni.


----------



## sckesk

Posledná fontána do zbierky:








http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/kasarnekulturpark.html


----------



## R1S0

pozeram,ze v ramci ehmk sa im nejak zapacilo rozlievat vodu po betonoch,dlazbach,chodnikoch... :lol:


----------



## hraby

^^ ale v kulturparku je ta fontana urobena dobre. v sobotu vecer sme tam boli, fukal klasicky VKV a napriek tomu vsetko bolo napokoju.. boli sme sa pozriet aj na tu USS kolekciu a bavili sa s tou pani co to tam mala na starosti, ze do do 2. septembra spustia vsetky 4 poschodia. je to zaujimave hlavne pre deti.

inac ta fontana v parku pri paškalande vyzera tiez dobre. a uz tam konecne pokosili travu?


----------



## motooo

^^Vyzera to, ze Zerozero mali v Kulturparku autorsky dozor a nevykaslali sa na to, lebo aj na FB mali fotky nejakych veci, ktore dali prerobit. Pri tych niektorych inych stavbach ma clovek pocit, ze autorsky dozor bol len pojem na jednej z faktur.


----------



## veteran

michalkobb said:


> Aby este neboli domaci prekvapeni, ked by na cele EHMK nedoplacalo mesto opravami sfusovanych stavieb, ale uz za vlastne peniaze.
> 
> ved tie fotky, ktore sa tu objavili za posledne mesiace, su vysmechom do oci ludi, ktori sa na tieto investicie tesili. Ja naozaj neviem, ci by som si "tieto veci uzival", keby som videl, co za tunel sa pred mojimi ocami deje a co stavba - to katastrofa. Co si pre boha na tych parkoch uzivas???? Sak sa na to neda pozerat!!!!


Košice budú na €HMK doplácať aj bez opravovania sfušovaných stavieb. 

A k tomu užívaniu si. Poniektorí si užívajú... Napríklad osadenstvo v parku. Nielenže sú chránení plotom a majú do parku prístup (narozdiel od smrteľníkov) 24/7, ale po novom si brúsia zuby na jazierko zrekonštruované z verejných peňazí. Prvým krokom bolo zrušenie hlavného vstupu na kúpalisko od korčuliarskeho pavilónu (budúca súčasť haciendy). Druhý krok prebieha teraz - jazierko s celým okolím sa má vyňať z chráneného biokoridoru (dokument MÚSES). Neexistuje na to jediný logický dôvod. Teda okrem "vyšších záujmov". Tretím krokom môže byť zámena pozemkov (kroky č. 1 a č. 2 tomu nasvedčujú). Na zámeny pozemkov v Mestskom parku v prospech majiteľov haciendy sú na magistráte znamenití odborníci.


----------



## Cudzinec

vankrut said:


> Ja to nepochopim... Ano, dali sa tie peniaze na EHMK 2013 investovat aj lepsie, ale diskuteri tu by neboli asi s nicim spokojni. Onanovali by nad potencialnym parkom namiesto auparku, schatrannych kasarnach, hrbolatych parkoch. Asi tie tisice ludi co si tieto veci uzivaju su uplni kkti len tu 20tka diskuterov su naj odbornici na svete.


K tvoju názoru o diskutéroch ako o naj odborníkoch sa mi žiadá reagovať. I keď nie som stavebník, architekt či projektant, ale ako priemerne zručný človek som schopný posúdiť kvalitu od fušeriny... a jednoznačne najviac to je vidieť podľa investora (čí je to súkromník alebo mesto/štát).

Mnohé stavby boli diskutujúcimi veľmi chválené, s minimom záporných príspevkov, takže pochváliť určite vieme... no nad mnohými riešeniami ostáva rozum stáť a to sa nedá nepripomienkovať...

BTW kritika nech už akákoľvek je podstatou tohoto fóra, nie? :cheers:


----------



## R1S0

*13*!!! dopravnych znaciek (s vyznacenim mestskeho okruhu 14) na tom malom kusku...










+este asi jedna pribudne za "zona 30"...


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

si sa netrafil do threadu. Inak ja som ich naratal viac


----------



## sckesk

*Street Art Communication festival 2013*









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/street-art-communication-festival-2013.html


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/street-art-communication-festival-2013.html


----------



## sckesk

Foto + video zo SteelParku nájdete tu:
http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...i/ostatne/steel-park---kreativna-fabrika.html


----------



## R1S0

tak toto ma NESKUTOCNE potesilo!

ako keby reportaz z nemecka ci rakuska.vela robi aj ten uzasny priestor.snad sa o to budu starat a nezchatra to,ako to byva u nas zvykom...


----------



## CnKE

Mne tam vadi ten zvyrazneni madasky napis. Radsej to mohli dat v nemcine alebo francuzstine.


----------



## Ayran

mal som tu čest navštíviť steel park a je to parada  , je tam aj 3D kino o letectve 30 minutove a vela, vela dalších vychytávok


----------



## CnKE

CnKE said:


> Mne tam vadi ten zvyrazneni madasky napis. Radsej to mohli dat v nemcine alebo francuzstine.


 Sorry myslel som maďarský.


----------



## hraby

Ayran said:


> mal som tu čest navštíviť steel park a je to parada  , je tam aj 3D kino o letectve 30 minutove a vela, vela dalších vychytávok


my sme tam boli tiez, naozaj mozem navstevu len doporucit kay:


----------



## reddevil

CnKE said:


> Mne tam vadi ten *zvyrazneni madasky* napis. Radsej to mohli dat v nemcine alebo francuzstine.


a preco? ved sam pises ako madar


----------



## sckesk

*Slávnostné otvorenie Kasární Kulturpark*

*02.09.2013 – 14:00*

_Výborný dátum a čas na otvorenie..._


----------



## CnKE

reddevil said:


> a preco? ved sam pises ako madar


 Už som sa ospravedlnil... A nemusíš z toho robiť také haló , lebo každý sa môže pomýliť. A ja ako maďar písať nebudem asi nikdy  tie ich názvy miest neprečítam ani za pol hodinu. Po maďarsky neviem, a ani nechcem vedieť - sú oveľa významnejšie jazyky ktoré využijem. A ten nápis mi tam vadí hlavne preto, že v HU by radšej dali nápis v mandarínčine , ako v slovenčine.


----------



## veteran

*Košice založia pre projekt mesta kultúry ďalší podnik*



> „Pôvodne mesto navrhlo prenajať objekty neziskovej organizácii Košice 2013, ale návrh neakceptoval riadiaci ani sprostredkovateľský orgán (ministerstvá pôdohospodárstva a kultúry) s odôvodnením, že je problematické preukázať absolútnu kontrolu mesta nad neziskovou organizáciou,“ argumentuje magistrát s tým, že preto potom vymysleli príspevkovú organizáciu.





> *„Jej zriadením sa vytvoria optimálne podmienky na zverenie majetku mesta do správy a bude zabezpečená profesionálna úroveň organizácie podujatí EHMK a udržateľnosť projektu.“*


:rofl:


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Mesto predsa už má nejakú organizáciu na spravovanie kultúrnych zariadení, nie?


----------



## veteran

Pokiaľ viem, tak nemá. Mesto sa totiž mnohých kultúrnych zariadení po roku 1989 zbavilo, lebo ich nevedelo udržiavať. Tie prešli do rúk súkromníkov, skôl, MČ apod. (nie málo z nich časom zaniklo, poniektoré chátrajú dodnes, z niektorých sa stali krčmy). 

No a ten zvyšok spravuje TEHO (Tepelné hospodárstvo), Správa majetku mesta, Správa mestskej zelene a ďalšie mestské sociálne podniky. 

Teraz k tomu pribudne ešte jeden. Aj ten bude potrebovať šéfa, námestníka, výhovorkyňu, asistentku výhovorkyne, asistentku asistentky výhovorkyne, projektových moneyžerov a ďalšie podobné kultúrne kreatúry...  Na záver budú sprostredkovávať predaj zariadení do súkromných rúk.


----------



## Cudzinec

J1mbo said:


> ^^ a ak boli len na jar vysadene tak si nestihli este vytvorit poriadnu korenovu sustavu a je relativne bezne ze nie vsetko cerstvo vysadene stromy preziju aj ked niesu taketo horucavy


no, to trebalo pocas tropiskych horucav poriadne zalievat... a tu je jasne vidiet, ze sa mesto o parky starat ABSOLUTNE nevie



sckesk said:


> *02.09.2013 – 14:00*
> 
> _Výborný dátum a čas na otvorenie..._


skoda, pretoze v nedelu 01.09. o 14hod, by bolo urcite lepsie... no nevadi!



R1S0 said:


> tak toto ma NESKUTOCNE potesilo!
> 
> ako keby reportaz z nemecka ci rakuska.vela robi aj ten uzasny priestor.snad sa o to budu starat a nezchatra to,ako to byva u nas zvykom...


uz sa tam tesim, podla fotiek to vyzera UZASNE!


----------



## eMareq

veteran said:


> *Košice založia pre projekt mesta kultúry ďalší podnik*
> :rofl:





> „Pôvodne mesto navrhlo prenajať objekty neziskovej organizácii Košice 2013, ale návrh neakceptoval riadiaci ani sprostredkovateľský orgán (ministerstvá pôdohospodárstva a kultúry) s odôvodnením, že je problematické preukázať absolútnu kontrolu mesta nad neziskovou organizáciou,“ argumentuje magistrát (v článku v denníku Korzár 2.9.2013)


Nie "mesto", ale zodpovední predstavitelia tohoto mesta navrhovali takú schému finančných tokov.

Je zaujímavé, že doteraz tieto schémy ministerským úradníkom spoluzodpovedným za EHMK nevadili.

To, že celý proces riadila nezisková organizácia Košice 2013, u ktorej je problematické preukázať absolútnu kontrolu mesta nad ňou, to doteraz nevadilo riadiacemu ani sprostredkovateľskému orgánu (ministerstvá pôdohospodárstva a kultúry)...

A zrazu náhla zmena. Prečo ten obrat?

Ak to nie je možné "od teraz" ako je možné, že "sa to" dalo dodnes?

Doteraz peniaze prichádzali, a už sú správne umiestnené - teraz už budú len odchádzať.

Tomu treba prispôsobiť aj schému finančných tokov.

Otázka, z čoho bude financovať mesto fungovanie projektu má zrazu "nečakanú" odpoveď - z daní občanov.

Všetko zaplatia občania Košíc - zvýšením daní a absenciou služieb, na ktoré boli zvyknutí.

(c) LR (ale napísal to trefne)


----------



## sckesk

*Vedecko-technické centrum pre deti a mládež*



http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...ecko-technicke-centrum-pre-deti-a-mladez.html


----------



## sckesk

*Rekonštrukcia Malej scény ŠD*










http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/rekonstrukcia-malej-sceny-sd.html


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html


----------



## Kvietok

sckesk said:


> http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html



zajtrajsie headlines v Korzare: *10 policajtov naslo smrt pri pokuse vyriesit hlavolam na Moyzesovej ulici!*


----------



## didinko

Kvietok said:


> zajtrajsie headlines v Korzare: *10 policajtov naslo smrt pri pokuse vyriesit hlavolam na Moyzesovej ulici!*


No, ak je ten hlavolam zo železa, tak tam zajtra už možno ani nebude...


----------



## isidor

Kvietok said:


> zajtrajsie headlines v Korzare: *10 policajtov naslo smrt pri pokuse vyriesit hlavolam na Moyzesovej ulici!*


hlavne ak pozeraju americke serialy








:lol:


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...j-kniznice-v-kosiciach-----rekonstrukcia.html


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...ostrov-kultury---vychodoslovenske-muzeum.html


----------



## Estat3 man1ac

^^SOM V NEMOM UZASE! uz sa tesim ako to uvidim nazivo ..sanka dole sefe:cheers:


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...ostrov-kultury---vychodoslovenske-muzeum.html


----------



## sckesk

Umenie...









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/kunsthalle---vystavy.html


----------



## sckesk

*Dan Graham - Pavilóny*










http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/dan-graham---pavilony.html


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...ostrov-kultury---vychodoslovenske-muzeum.html


----------



## R1S0

paradicka,ale...

1.ako dlho na to budu peniaze (asi nie na dlho,a svetelna technika zacne chatrat)
2.to bezprostredne okolie to kazi...(poplatane chodniky,cirkusantske stlpy verejneho osvetlenia,zanedbana socha maratonca-ktora sa ma zevraj opravovat,ale aj tak...kedy)


----------



## JankoKE

Presne, veľa sa postavalo, kopec vecí je na KE až podozrivo dobre vyzerajúcich, len či budú prostriedky aj na prevádzku. To múzeum je nasvietené parádne. A aj Kasárne Kulturpark čo som šiel okolo , tak s okolím to vzzerá fakt európsky. Kiež by podobne vyzeralo okolie aj iných objektov a objekty samotné.


----------



## jouseph7

ako dlho na to budu peniaze

ja sa obavam ze to bolo len prvu noc, ze: aha take mame, ale uz to nezapneme...


----------



## sckesk

*Pamätník ľudovej architektúry*










http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/pamatnik-ludovej-architektury.html


----------



## sckesk

Ani pred budovou polície to "neprežilo".









http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/park-moyzesova---revitalizacia.html


----------



## caicoo

^^nasi policajti maju unikatnu vlastnost vidiet iba to co by nemali, skoda toho


----------



## eMareq

sckesk said:


> http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/pamatnik-ludovej-architektury.html


Džadonizácia Košíc.


----------



## veteran

> Základné údaje o objednávke
> 
> Dodávateľ: TuCon, a. s.
> *Suma objednávky: 2 664,00 €*
> Poznámka: Objednávame si u Vás : demontáž kiosku(vrátane zabezpečenia mechanizmov),debnenie,zabalenie,naloženie,doprava Slovinsko(tam a späť),kontrola vo výrobe,logistika kiosku v Mestskom parku Košice.


Oprava niekoľkotisícového kiosku za takmer 3-tisíc €... Kiosku, ktorý de facto plní funkciu plagátu (akurát je to niekoľkostonásobne drahšie) hno:


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/vystavba/projekty---ehmk/kastiel-v-krasnej.html


----------



## slamik

Dnes osadili zeriavom drevenice na streche panelaku. Zial nemam foto, ak by niekto chcel moze to ist pofotit.


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/pamatnik-ludovej-architektury.html


----------



## KLEPETO

^^To je tiež umenie? :hmm:


----------



## wuane

^^ Lenze sidlo Strabagu je presne to co ma to ´´umenie´´ robit. To je ta kampan,alebo marketing. Vdaka tomu si tu budovu kazdy vsimne a dalej sa moze potom zaujimat o firmu alebo produkty. Co ale riesia drevenice na bytovke? Co to ma vyvolat? Mam sa ist pozriet do Cicman alebo do Terchovej lebo som videl v Kosiciach na bytovke drevenice?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

wuane said:


> ^^ Lenze sidlo Strabagu je presne to co ma to ´´umenie´´ robit. To je ta kampan,alebo marketing. Vdaka tomu si tu budovu kazdy vsimne a dalej sa moze potom zaujimat o firmu alebo produkty. Co ale riesia drevenice na bytovke? Co to ma vyvolat? Mam sa ist pozriet do Cicman alebo do Terchovej lebo som videl v Kosiciach na bytovke drevenice?


No ved to ale nie je umenie ale reklama, takze nechapem preco je to tu spajane s umenim  Ved sam to popisujes podla mna spravne vo ssvojom predchadzajucom komente, ze umenie nema byt reklamou na nieco/niekoho, ale ma mat nejaky hlbsi vyznam.



wuane said:


> ...Nemaju reakcie vyvolavat reklama,marketingova kampan a pod. veci? Umenie je o niecom inom podla mna.


----------



## Amrafel

wuane said:


> Zvyraznena cast mi pripada ako dost casty a v dnesnej dobe moderny alibizmus wannabe umelcov. Vyvolat reakciu,akukolvek,provokovat. Ja si kladiem otazku,sme tak rozmaznani ze nam uz nestaci hodnotne a kvalitne umenie a musime si pomahat ´´uchylkami´´? Nemaju reakcie vyvolavat reklama,marketingova kampan a pod. veci? Umenie je o niecom inom podla mna.


Pamätám si na jednu diskusiu pred pár rokmi ohľadne sochy Márie Terézie. Keď Maroš Mačuha povedal, že okrem symboliky a významu pre Bratislavu bola tá socha aj v danom priestore výrazne estetická, jedna z prítomných kritičiek umenia sa ohradila, že "krásna dnes nie je merným kritériom umenia."


----------



## wuane

najlepsejsejsi said:


> No ved to ale nie je umenie ale reklama, takze nechapem preco je to tu spajane s umenim  Ved sam to popisujes podla mna spravne vo ssvojom predchadzajucom komente, ze umenie nema byt reklamou na nieco/niekoho, ale ma mat nejaky hlbsi vyznam.


Nechapeme sa,pretoze pouzivam slovo _umenie_ aj tam kde nechcem. Strabag a drevenice su to iste pre mna,akurat strabag je dobre pouzity a drevenice nie. Ak autor domu na Strabagu povazuje svoje dielo za umenie,tak mu patria tie iste slova ktore pisem aj voci autorovi drevenic v Kosiciach.Pre mna nie je umenie ani jedno ani druhe. No Strabag beriem viac ako reklamu,alebo nejaky 3D billboard, drevenice neviem takto jasne identifikovat.Ak mali zaujat alebo na nieco upozornit,tak neviem na co,nezistil som to na prvy pohlad,na to ako provokacne a extravagantne sa to tvari.Na rozdiel od Strabagu.


----------



## kapibara

Tieto dve veci sa nedaju porovnat, kedze Strabag nevyjadruje umenie, ale technicku zdatnost, sposobilost... na prvy pohlad vidiet, ze je to silna firma, ktorej nerobi problem ziadna extravagantna poziadavka klienta.


----------



## sckesk

Niečo z facebooku
Next variations for Tomáš Džadoň;; tie rušne dole sú venované špecificky pre Čiernu nad Tisou, mesto kde sa nachádza jedna historická pamiatka a to starý parný rušeň na podstavci pred stanicou.


----------



## veteran

Ja by som skúsil aj starú Vrakosu na novom krySORe :lol:


----------



## KLEPETO

^^Nedávno boli na Vrakose aj naši reprezentanti v hokeji a veruže veľa ich bolo starších ako tá Vrakosa.


----------



## KLEPETO

Tak už som pochopil, prečo tie drevenice postavili na streche 12p paneláku. 


> Bezdomovci hľadajú drevo, ničia košický projekt Pod mostom
> 
> Čítajte viac: http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/69564...kosicky-projekt-pod-mostom.html#ixzz2ggKUqNox


----------



## wuane

Tomuto hovorim ´´drevenice´´ 

http://www.aktuality.sk/clanok/237540/video-v-centre-milana-sa-spod-zeme-vynorila-ponorka/

Je to len marketing,ale remeselne tak ponaty,ze by som uz hovoril aj o umeni


----------



## veteran

KLEPETO said:


> Tak už som pochopil, prečo tie drevenice postavili na streche 12p paneláku.





> Pod mostom. Bezdomovcov projekt nezaujíma, hlavne, že majú čím kúriť.


Tento "projekt" nezaujíma nie len bezdomovcov, ale ani samotný sociálny podnik SPOTs, ktorý ho má akože zastrešovať. Ďalších ukážkovo rozdrbaných 28 tisíc € za totálnu volovinu (popri tých ďalších desaťtisícoch za ružovučké "kultúrne body okraja"). Ale nič to, však €Ú zaplatí a my minieme...


----------



## sckesk

Prípravy na Bielu noc:


----------



## sckesk

http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clanky/ehmk/zvonky-zvonte---odlievanie-zvona.html


----------



## veteran

Ďalší rozdrbaný skoromilión (nie prvý a nie ani posledný)

*EHMK: V košickom altánku za 27–tisíc eur bola jediná akcia*



> Pred troma mesiacmi vyrástla pod mostom na Wuppertalskej (KVP) drevená konštrukcia na rôzne kultúrne podujatia. Teraz čaká altánok v hodnote vyše 27-tisíc eur demontáž. Bola tam totiž „až“ jedna akcia, potom ho začali rozkrádať bezdomovci.





> „Máte pravdu, pod mostom bolo prvou a jedinou akciou otvorenie, druhou zlodeji bezdomovci a treťou bude rozobratie konštrukcie,“ povedal nám Michal Burák z OZ UzemnePlany.sk, ktoré má projekt na starosti.
> 
> „Celé to zdemontujeme a na zimu niekam uložíme. Ak nám mesto poskytne nejaký priestor, avšak už nie na Wuppertalskej, v lete to znovu zmontujeme. Pod mostom sú, okrem bezdomovcov, problémy s elektrinou, nemáme ju tam ako napojiť a robiť akcie iba s diesel agregátmi sa nedá. Projekt sme koncipovali tak, aby priestor pod mostom mohol využiť bezplatne ktokoľvek na svoje akcie.“


Kto by to bol povedal, že pod mostom budú problémy s elektrinou. Už by bolo načase, aby v soc. podniku €HMK a ďalších jeho pridruženkách začali používať obsah dutiny lebečnej.


----------



## hicotech

http://www.wimp.com/bestcoin/

ale my investujeme do altanku pod mostom..


----------



## Cudzinec

veteran said:


> Ďalší rozdrbaný skoromilión (nie prvý a nie ani posledný)
> 
> *EHMK: V košickom altánku za 27–tisíc eur bola jediná akcia*
> 
> Kto by to bol povedal, že pod mostom budú problémy s elektrinou. Už by bolo načase, aby v soc. podniku €HMK a ďalších jeho pridruženkách začali používať obsah dutiny lebečnej.


COZE???????????? :bash:

Ten do neba volajuci amaterizmus v podani vedenia EHMK je alarmujuci. Obavam sa ale, ze sa vsetci dolezity predtsavitelia mesta a EHMK pri novorocnom pohariku pochvalia, ako to EHMK krasne zvladli... pritom tych vyhodenych penazi uplne za nic do kanalu.

A dovolujem si trvdit, ze projektov ako tento "pod mostom", naseriem za noc cele vedro a budu 100krat prospesnejsie a efektivnejsie. Hamba im!!!! Uz mam dost toho otrasneho a stRASIdelneho vedenia naseho mesta.


----------



## sckesk

Niekde stodola na streche, inde krava na balkóne


----------



## zepp




----------



## motooo

Mozno ste niekto videli, ale ak nie, mozno to niekoho aj zaujme. Relacia o architekture A3UM, v ktorej boli predstavene projekty EHMK, Kunsthalle a Vymennik Vazecka. 
http://www.rtvs.sk/tv.programmes.detail/archive/2577?date=19.10.2013


----------



## zepp




----------



## sckesk

Tak spropagujem jednu akciu EHMK, na ktorú sa už viacerí tešia:
http://www.kosice2013.sk/program/zaverecny-ceremonial-2/


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

CI3r1cK said:


> Ako to myslis? Tak neze by si riesil a neze by ta hnevalo, ze ehmk na ktore idu miliony eur nepropaguje takmer absolutne svoj program a ludia o nicom nevedia, tebe vadi,ze ludia sami od seba nehladaju program na nete a nezaujimaju sa o to? Podla mna ludia hladaju informacie dostatocne, ehmk nepropraguje akcie skoro vobec...


A internetova stranka nesluzi na propagaciu a reklamu? Ani mobilna aplikacia? za dalsie, vacsie akcie pod hlavickou EHMK (biela noc, leto v parku a pod.) su propagovane aj inak ako na webe. Su o nich clanky v mediach vopred aj po akcii (korzar) videl som aj nejake plagaty po meste a letaky. Minule sa mi dostal jeden do ruky na ktorom bol cely program myslim ze to bolo k POKE festivalu. Samozrejme hned som sa stretol s nazorom ze su to zbytocne vyhodene peniaze... Jednoducho typicka slovac. Aj tak je zle, aj tak...

Alebo neviem akoze co ocakavas ze budu teraz na kazdy koncert a kazdu akciu, ktorych boli desiatky ak nie stovky v meste davat reklamu do televizii?

A ano ocakavam od ludi v 2013 roku, kedy chodia ludia s notebookom alebo smartphonom este aj na hajzel, ze ak sa o nieco ZAUJIMAJU, napr. radi chodia na koncerty, alebo alternativne divadlo atd... tak ze tieto akcie aj sami vyhladavaju na internete a necakaju ze ich niekto pride pozvat osobne... obzvlast na takyto mensinovy zaner.


----------



## motooo

A navyse si staci pridat Kulturpark na FB a tam podla mna v dostatocnom predstihu o vsektom informuju, pripadne ti pride pozvanka na udalost. Suhlasim, ze je nemozne, aby vsetky akcie boli prezentoavne aj v telke a na bilboardoch, ale tie najvacsie boli vsade a tie mensie akcie su casto aspon v MHD. A v Kulturparku si mozes zobrat ten skladaci letacik, kde mas vzdy mesiac dopredu vsetky akcie pekne zoradene.


----------



## mirak2

to kazdy ocakava kazdu informaciu az pod nos? tinedzeri nevedia ani googlit, povedia radsej nenasiel som, najdi mi ty. kto chce najde, kto nechce... dobre mu tak.


----------



## zemepan

"Ach tote internety... "

Ja mam kasárne "olajkované" na fb a predsa som sa o tomto koncerte ktorý je už v sobotu nič nedozvedel dokonca mi chodia veci súvisiace z EHMK na mail a tiež nič, možno som to len prehliadol - stáva sa i keď nie často v prípade niečoho čo sa mi páči a možno to držia v "tajnosti". 
Zrovna pre "Plastikov" by som asi osobne urobil väčšie "halo" ale to je zrejme vcelku subjektívne.


----------



## motooo

^^ maju to na Timeline, maju k tomu spravenu udalost a dokonca aj nejake video, ako uputavku. Cize mozno nemas odfajknute, aby sa ti zobrazovali vsetky ich posty.


----------



## sckesk

To pre veľký úspech bude v týchto dňoch opäť Biela noc?
Vraj to tam pribudlo iba v týchto dňoch, no je tam ešte starý program - lampiónový sprievod na Moyzesovej...


----------



## R1S0

mozno to bude repete...


----------



## veteran

*Výmenník EHMK meškal, vytápalo ho*




> Posledný výmenník mesta kultúry otvorili potichu, bez ceremónií a s meškaním, lebo ho vytápala dažďová voda. Či už doň zatekať nebude, nevedno - mesto o probléme mlčí.





> KOŠICE. Spot Štítová, posledný z výmenníkov prerobených z eurofondov v rámci mesta kultúry, konečne funguje.
> 
> Otvorili ho s meškaním a potichu, bez slávnostného ceremoniálu, aký v apríli vystrojili výmenníkom Ľudová, Wuppertálska a Važecká.
> 
> Príčinou oneskoreného otvorenia výmenníka Štítová, ktorého rekonštrukciu pritom ukončili spolu s ostatnými ešte v decembri 2012, bolo zatekanie dažďovej vody z priľahlých garáží.





> Nedávno hrozilo vytopenie
> 
> „*Bola spracovaná projektová dokumentácia, náklady na úpravu predstavujú cca 5 000 eur.* Výmenník Štítová nebude sprístupnený verejnosti, kým sa úprava nezrealizuje a nebude hroziť jeho vytopenie,“ informuje poslancov najnovšia správa o projekte Európske hlavné mesto kultúry za obdobie do konca októbra, ktorú spracoval riaditeľ Košice 2013 Ján Sudzina a predkladá ju viceprimátorka Renáta Lenártová (nezávislá).
> 
> V inom dokumente, správe o opatreniach po kontrole Najvyššieho kontrolného úradu, tvrdí radnica čosi iné.
> 
> Keď NKÚ zistil na Štítovej zatekanie, podmáčanie stien a pleseň, magistrát odpovedal, že nedostatky u zhotoviteľa stavby už reklamovali a ten všetko opravil ešte v júli.
> 
> To odporuje poslednej správe, podľa ktorej výmenníku ešte aj v októbri stále hrozilo vytopenie.





> Radnica o probléme mlčí
> 
> Na otázky, kto urobil chybu, ako problém riešia a koľko to bude stáť, hovorkyňa Košíc Martina Urik Viktorínová neodpovedala.
> 
> Naopak, tvrdí, že výmenník Štítová funguje presne podľa programových línií a aktivity sú tam od júla.





> „Nesnažte sa spochybniť medzinárodne uznávaný projekt, ktorý inšpiruje mestá v rámci celej Európy,“ odkázala Viktorínová.


:rofl:




> Ešte je tam len druhá akcia
> 
> V týchto dňoch už síce prebieha vo výmenníku podujatie – Projekt Karavan v rámci festivalu Cesta do neznáma, ale pred ním tam bola zatiaľ len jediná akcia, čo potvrdila Nina Šošková z mestskej neziskovej organizácie Košice 2013.
> 
> „Prvé podujatie, Medzicentrum, sa tam uskutočnilo v júli a auguste. Druhý projekt, Cesta do neznáma, sa koná teraz v novembri. Medzitým boli technické problémy, ale to je otázka na mesto. Verím, ze sa už vyriešili a výmenník bude k dispozícii,“ hovorí Šošková.
> 
> Výmenník tepla na Štítovej prerobilo mesto v rámci EHMK na kultúrno-spoločenské centrum pre výtvarné a keramické dielne, výstavy, workshopy, semináre či premietanie filmov.





> Firma peniaze nedoplnila
> 
> Ďalší problém súvisiaci s rekonštrukciou výmenníkov, na ktorý upozornil aj NKÚ, bol, že dodávateľ stavebných prác na štyroch košických výmenníkoch, spoločnosť PKB Invest Prešov, nevinkulovala dostatočnú bankovú záruku na účte podľa zmluvy.
> 
> Mestu podľa NKÚ vzniklo právo na pokutu 5 % ceny diela (z 1,2 milióna eur je to 60-tisíc), no firmu nepokutovalo.
> 
> Teraz v správe radnica informuje, že zhotoviteľa dvakrát vyzvali na doplnenie vinkulácie do 5 % z fakturovanej ceny diela, ale ten nároky mesta neakceptoval.
> 
> „Vzájomne neusporiadané finančné vzťahy (pohľadávky a záväzky, nedočerpanie dotácie z fondov EÚ) bude možné riešiť až po poukázaní nenávratného finančného príspevku z fondov EÚ,“ píše ekonomické oddelenie v materiáli, ktorý poslancom predkladá primátor Richard Raši (Smer).
> 
> *Ani na otázku, ako aktuálne riešia, či vyriešili aj tento problém, hovorkyňa mesta neodpovedala.*
> 
> *Prešovská firma PKB Invest bola tiež jedným zo sponzorov tohtoročného súkromného VIP plesu primátora Rašiho pre uzavretú spoločnosť Ďakujeme 2013.*
> 
> *PKB Invest vyhral v Košiciach aj údajne zmanipulovaný tender univerzitnej nemocnice na rekonštrukciu urgentného príjmu z eurofondov za 26 miliónov eur.*
> 
> *Obvinený je šéf firmy Ján B. i Peter H., ktorý obstarával napríklad aj dodávateľov stavieb EHMK mestu.*


----------



## didinko

> „Nesnažte sa spochybniť medzinárodne uznávaný projekt, ktorý inšpiruje mestá v rámci celej Európy,“ odkázala Viktorínová.


 reach: :master:

Prečo sa každá jedna hovorkyňa v slovenskej štátnej správe alebo samospráve musí chovať ako totálna <|> ?


----------



## motooo

^^ lebo reprezentuje svojich nadriadenych a snazi sa im priblizit aj chovanim. :lol:


----------



## veteran

*Rašiho dom aj parky EHMK projektoval ten istý architekt*



> Projektoval Rašimu dom a s jeho otcom spolupracoval i na dome Rašiho sestry. Od mesta vyhral zákazky za vyše 80-tisíc eur. Primátor tvrdí, že pri architektonických súťažiach v objeme 1,5 milióna eur je absurdné hovoriť o nejakej protekcii.





> KOŠICE. Zákazky a objednávky za 86-tisíc eur získal architektonický ateliér DGA od mesta za primátora Richarda Rašiho (Smer).
> 
> DGA vlastní Radovan Gonos. Ten projektoval Rašimu ešte ako šéfovi bratislavskej fakultnej nemocnice v roku 2007 dom v Barci.
> 
> Predtým Gonos spolupracoval s Rašiho otcom, bývalým hlavným architektom Východoslovenského kraja, na projekte domu Rašiho sestry i zasadačiek VSE Košice.
> 
> Keď sme Gonosa telefonicky oslovili, poprel, že projektoval Rašiho dom: „Ja som ho neprojektoval. Neviem, kto ho projektoval.“
> 
> Na ďalšie otázky e–mailom reagoval stanoviskom: „Akékoľvek vyjadrenia v denníku Korzár, ktoré poškodia dobré meno firmy d.g.a. alebo budú viesť k finančnej či nefinančnej ujme, budem od zodpovedných osôb vymáhať súdnou cestou.“
> 
> Primátor však potvrdil, že Gonos mu projektoval dom. Dokazuje to aj stavebné povolenie.
> 
> Raši odmieta, že by Gonos bol dvorným rodinným architektom. „Naša rodina má dvoch dvorných architektov, sú to moji rodičia,“ tvrdí primátor.





> Park rozdelili
> 
> Rekonštrukciu parku Komenského z eurofondov v rámci projektu Európske hlavné mesto kultúry Košice 2013 rozdelili na dva projekty: západ (pri Krčme Letná) a východ (pri Poliklinike Sever). Obe zákazky na projektovú dokumentáciu rekonštrukcie parku získal DGA.
> 
> Jednu za 35 892, druhú za 34 800 eur. Limit na zákazky s nízkou hodnotou bol 36-tisíc. Do tejto sumy zákon nevyžadoval zverejnenie.
> 
> Radnica informovala, že pri oboch parkoch oslovili v prieskume trhu rovnakých 10 firiem a dostali 8 ponúk od 35 760 do 46 320 eur.
> 
> „Prvý v poradí v oboch prípadoch odstúpil. Vybratý bol druhý, ktorý splnil podmienky a mal najnižšiu cenu – DGA. To potvrdzuje, že k žiadnemu uprednostňovaniu nedošlo,“ uviedla hovorkyňa mesta Martina Urik Viktorínová.
> 
> Prvým v poradí bola firma architekta Viliama Holevu. Je to syn súčasného poslanca Národnej rady a okresného predsedu Smeru v Bardejove.
> 
> „Politika nehrala žiadnu rolu, dali sme najnižšiu cenu. Nedohodli sme sa však s mestom na podmienkach,“ spomína Holeva.





> Najlacnejších vylúčili
> 
> Zatiaľ poslednou zákazkou DGA od mesta je urbanisticko-architektonická štúdia rekonštrukcie a spojenia kúpaliska Červená hviezda a Mestskej krytej plavárne za 8-tisíc eur.
> 
> Na tú vlani už zverejnili výzvu. Podľa hovorkyne oslovili 7 spoločností, ktoré ponúkli ceny od 3 600 do 11 400 eur.
> 
> „Prvé dve najlacnejšie ponuky však boli vylúčené pre nesplnenie podmienok, lebo ponuku neposlali e-mailom, ale poštou. Zvíťazila tak pôvodne tretia v poradí od DGA so sumou 8 184 eur, keďže splnila všetky podmienky výzvy a mala najnižšiu cenu.“





> Raši: Protekcia? Absurdné
> 
> Podľa Petra Kundera z Aliancie Fair-play ak prebehne súťaž férovo, je v poriadku, aj keď vyhrá firma primátorovho brata.
> 
> „Ak však dôjde napríklad k uprednostňovaniu nejakej firmy, informácie o osobných väzbách prirodzene vedú k otázke, či nešlo o klientelizmus,“ hovorí Kunder.
> 
> Raši reaguje, že DGA sa od roku 2009 zúčastnila v 8 verejných obstarávaniach mesta a uspela v troch.
> 
> „Všetky 3 boli zákazky s nízkou hodnotou v sume 81 956 eur. Pri architektonických súťažiach v celkovej hodnote vyše 1,5 milióna eur je absurdné hovoriť o protekcii,“ odmieta prvý muž Košíc.
> 
> Napríklad v roku 2010 za vtedajšieho primátora Františka Knapíka (KDH) skončil DGA v súťaži návrhov na rekonštrukciu Mestského parku piaty z 11 uchádzačov a neuspel ani v súťaži projektov na prestavbu amfiteátra v konkurencii 24 ponúk.
> 
> Mesto na čele s Rašim si ešte od DGA objednalo za ďalších 5 400 eur aj prezentačné vizualizácie parkov i zmeny územného plánu.
> 
> Podľa hovorkyne Urik Viktorínovej žiadna súvislosť medzi naprojektovaním Rašiho domu v čase, keď ešte nebol verejne činnou osobou, a súčasnými mestskými zákazkami DGA neexistuje a na každú prebehlo zákonné verejné obstarávanie, ktoré firma vyhrala.


----------



## R1S0

veteran said:


> *Rašiho dom aj parky EHMK projektoval ten istý architekt*
> 
> 
> 
> Mesto na čele s Rašim si ešte od DGA objednalo za ďalších 5 400 eur aj prezentačné vizualizácie parkov i zmeny územného plánu.
Click to expand...



hmmm,to boli tie slavne tusim 3 ci 4 vizualizacie,ake sa bezne robia za 100eur kus....


----------



## motooo

^^ Tak ta cela suma by bola len za vizosky fakt prestrelena, ale pokial tam bola aj uprava UP, tak tam sa to nazbiera. Su to celkom drahe zalezitosti a momentalne su od statu vyclenene peniaze na tvorbu uzemnych planov, kde mesto ma spoluucast len okolo 5-10%. Skor ma prekvapila suma za projekcne prace na parkoch. Jasne, ze velku cast tej sumy isla aj pre ostatne profesie, ale tych 35 000 sa mi zda aj tak dost vela, hlavne pri cenach projekcnych prac v KE. 
Tieto kamaratske zakazky vedia pekne nastvat tych architektov, ktori nemali stastie na tych "spravnych" spoluziakov.


----------



## veteran

^^ Aké úpravy ÚP máš namysli? Ja neviem o žiadnych. V prípade parkov určite nie, Kundahalle je čo sa týka súladu s ÚP vlastne ilegálna stavba. Jediné, na čo sa menil ÚP, je Kulturpark, samozrejme na "polyfunkciu", čo prišlo "susedom vedľa" mimoriadne vhod.


----------



## motooo

^^ Neviem o ake konkretne zmeny UP sa jednalo, len v tom clanku bolo pisane, ze 5400€ za vizualizacie a zmeny UP, takze predpokladam, ze robili pre mesto aj nejake zmeny UP.


----------



## veteran

Aha tak... (myslel som, že ide o zmeny ÚP v súvislosti s €HMK). No áno, DGA je momentálne v kurze v tomto smere. Farbičkovanie a znásilňovanie vyše 30-ročného plánu im ide od ruky.


----------



## Gieah

radsej by som nikdy nikomu nemal dom robit, lebo co ak v buducnosti bude v nejakej funkcii a budem obvineny hehe. Co sa tyka klientelizmu tak toho tu bolo a je az az (napr. taky PKB Invest, ktory by v realnom podnikatelskom prostredi ani neexistoval). A co som cital diskusiu tak autorovi clanku tiez dobre nakladali, aj ked ja neviem o koho sa jedna a z kade su tie informacie takze neviem posudit.


----------



## R1S0

motooo said:


> ^^ Tak ta cela suma by bola len za vizosky fakt prestrelena, ale pokial tam bola aj uprava UP, tak tam sa to nazbiera.


Tak pokial sa dobre pamatam,tak este pred zacatim prac v mestskom parku tu bola ta sprava o tych vizoskach ako velka bomba zo strany magistratu,ze vizualizacie.... boli 4 kusy a cena tam bola tych tusim 5400 eur,kedze som to vtedy delil a gratuloval k najdrazsim vizualizaciam na svete... netvrdim,ze to bola taka suma,ale vtedy tie vizosky vychadzali dost cez 1000eur na kus...


----------



## Ayran

10 Things You Didn't Know About Kosice, Slovakia


----------



## sckesk

*V Mestskom parku na nevidiacich nemysleli...*

Pán skončil vo fontáne...
http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...om-parku-spadol-nevidiaci-pan-do-fontany.html


----------



## vankrut

podla viacerych betonove monstrum, najhorsia stavba a pod... 
http://style.hnonline.sk/byvanie-807/slovensku-stavbu-si-vsimol-svet-pre-jej-fasadu-631184


----------



## motooo

^^ to mozno pre ludi, co si namaluju dom na nejake cukrikove farbicky. :lol:

Organizovali sme tam uz 2 krat TEDx a takmer kazdy recnik, co tam bol tak bol z toho priestoru a samotnej stavby doslova nadseny. A podobne sa o kulturparku vyjadruju aj umelci zo zahranicia a pre nich je najvacsim benefitom je blizkost k centru, lebo u nich sa najcastejsie podobne objekty nachadzaju v byvalych brownfieldoch na periferii mesta.


----------



## R1S0

vankrut - kulturpark je spolu s opravou vych.muzea (okrem strechy) jediny prinos pre KE z ehmk2013.... podla tvojho popisu som si najskor myslel,ze pises u auparku..


----------



## veteran

Kulturpark: päťročné živenie poloprázdnej budovy je aký prínos? Prínosom bola maximálne tak pre firmu DÚHA.


----------



## vankrut

R1S0 said:


> vankrut - kulturpark je spolu s opravou vych.muzea (okrem strechy) jediny prinos pre KE z ehmk2013.... podla tvojho popisu som si najskor myslel,ze pises u auparku..


vzdy ked idem okolo stale to obdivujem (kulturpark). myslel som skor ironicky tu poznamku s monstrom, ked citavam od naj odbornikov na kosice, ze je to opacha a zbytocne vyhodene peniaze. rovinsky tusim chcel z toho nejake zberne parkovisko.


----------



## motooo

veteran said:


> Kulturpark: päťročné živenie poloprázdnej budovy je aký prínos? Prínosom bola maximálne tak pre firmu DÚHA.


Uz si tam asi zjavne dlhsie nebol. 
Podla mna je najvacsi problem Kulturparku ta povinna neziskovost akcii a byrokraticke obmedzenia kvoli EU dotaciam. A povinnost mat vsade tie 4 loga je len spicka ladovca. 

btw. pokial ste neboli, tak urcite zbehnite pozriet na vystavu Sucasna architektura na vychode Slovenska. Vernisaz spojena aj s krstom a predajom knihy bude netypicky az na zaver vystavy. Ale je to zaujimava instalacia v zaujimavom priestore.


----------



## vankrut

^^^^ s veteranom skoda debatovat, vzdy bude clovek posledneho slova, ktoreho aj tak nepresvedcis. najradsej by bol keby jazdili Ikarusy a na nam. osloboditelov by bolo zaburinene parkovisko, zablatena Hlavna s konmi a hlavne nic nove sa uz nikdy nepostavilo.


----------



## Estat3 man1ac

Kulturpark ma dalsie ocenenie: http://style.hnonline.sk/byvanie-807/slovensku-stavbu-si-vsimol-svet-pre-jej-fasadu-631184
+ pre nie Kosicanov najvacsie podujatie na Slovensku Biela noc uz 4.10. http://bielanoc.sk/mapa a 5.10. hned medzinarodny maratom mieru


----------



## vankrut

Estat3 man1ac said:


> Kulturpark ma dalsie ocenenie: http://style.hnonline.sk/byvanie-807/slovensku-stavbu-si-vsimol-svet-pre-jej-fasadu-631184
> + pre nie Kosicanov najvacsie podujatie na Slovensku Biela noc uz 4.10. http://bielanoc.sk/mapa a 5.10. hned medzinarodny maratom mieru


inak uz som to postoval  vid vyssie. 
veteran tipujem odpise ze to bolo ucelovo zmanipulovana sutaz ktoru organizoval SMER a JaT. Ach boze.... lakmusovy papierik SME kupi Penta kks, co bude citat a komentovat Veteran....
prave som sa vratil z Kulturparku z deckami, musim povedat ze pred par rokmi nebola v KE ziadna akcia a som rad ze sa to zmenilo. som rad ze z parkov v KE, ktore su podla veterana fiasko su zrazu parky, kde vidim tisice ludi denne sa prachadzat a oddcyhovat. (ocakavam od neho narazku na post s fotkou bezdomovcov).
ale co uz, skoda, ze sa takto zhovadzuje, s jeho hist. poznatkami o meste mohol mat u mna kredit, takto si to kasle....


----------



## vankrut

sckesk said:


> Pán skončil vo fontáne...
> http://www.kosice.estranky.sk/clank...om-parku-spadol-nevidiaci-pan-do-fontany.html


stane sa, ostatne, su omnoho vacsie nastrahy na uliciach ako toto. 
pre viacerych neprajnikov a fetisistov stareho parku doporucujem sa prejst aj po celom meste a inych mestach ako sa myslelo na nevidomych tam.


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

vankrut said:


> stane sa, ostatne, su omnoho vacsie nastrahy na uliciach ako toto.
> pre viacerych neprajnikov a fetisistov stareho parku doporucujem sa prejst aj po celom meste a inych mestach ako sa myslelo na nevidomych tam.


Tento spiatocnicky postoj, ze ved sa vlastne nic nedeje, lebo inde je to este horsie ma uz pekne serie. Ten slepy pan co sa tam vykupal by ti asi povedal svoje. A nejde o esteticku stranku, ale ten park bol teraz rekonstruovany, tak uz kde inde ma clovek ocakavat bezproblemovy bezbarierovy stav, ak nie tam?


----------



## motooo

^^ bohvie co sa presne stalo, ked sa tam vykupal, ale kto pozna pravidla ich pohybu v priestore sa asi zacuduje nad tym, ako sa dostal k tej vode. Pred par rokmi som do skoly robil pracu o ich pohybe v uliciach na ktorej som spolupracovl aj s uniou nevidiacich a tam mi vysvetlovali sposob akym sa pohybuju. Vzdy idu bud prirodzenou alebo umelou vodiacou liniou a v takomto pripade by som skor cakal ze pojde tou prirodzenou po okraji chodnika dookola okolo tej fontany a nie stredom cez priestor, ktory nema ako zistit co tam je. A kedze mam aj jedneho slabozrakeho v rodine ktoreho uz parkrat niekto zrazil na bicykli, lebo nedodrzal tie ich pravidla bezpecneho pohybu tak by som skor povedal, ze len predpokladal, ze tam je nejake namesticko zariskoval, aby si skratil cestu a tu mriezku akosi minul. Pre slepych su vacsim problemom skor znizene priestory do ktorych mozu narazit hlavou a niesu spravne oznacene, ako zmeny vysky na terene, kedze tie povacsinou vedia zistit pomocou palice. Toho pana mi je na jednej strane luto, ale keby dodrziaval pravidla spravneho pohybu nevidomeho cloveka v priestore tak sa k tomu vodnemu prvku ani nema ako dostat. Ale na druhej strane je pravda, ze keby tam bol nejaky murik, tak by to asi bolo bezpecnejsie aj s ohladom na deti..ale dnesny trend je robit vodne prvky co najmenej barierovo, aby aj ked su vypustene nevytvarali prazdne betonove jamy.


----------



## zemepan

Nemyslím to nijak zle ale niekedy ma baví keď zisťujem že Košice sú úplne nahovno lebo nevidiaci pán stupil do 10cm hlbokej vody a Kasárne či Kunsthalle sú vždy prázdne aj keď sa v nich aspoň zatiaľ takmer vždy niečo deje - len je niekedy fajn miesto nadávania sa skúsiť pozrieť, takisto tá chýbajúca kocka hm.. Jasné, sám mám kopu výhrad k fungovaniu mesta no prečo ak už niečo tak hrozne vadí sa nerozpísať radšej o tom ako niečo zlepšiť (hoc neuskutočniteľne) ?


----------



## sckesk

^^
Najskôr som nechcel reagovať, no to tvoje, že _"nevidiaci pán stupil do 10cm hlbokej vody"_, mi už nedalo. Veľmi to zľahčuješ, no možno tebe by to bolo jedno, aj keby tam potom ostala mláka krvi. Videl som to na vlastné oči, ako ten pán šmaril sebou do tej vody, lebo sa pošmykol na tom malom zošikmení a natiahol sa tam celý, aký bol dlhý. A keby sa nezachytil nohami o ten vyvýšený stred, tak si tam iste narazí aj hlavu. No niekomu je to jedno, pokým sa to stalo inému a to hlavne ešte takému, ktorý to už aj tak má dosť ťažké.
Neželám ti ale nič zlé...

A ešte na doplnenie. Mne je to jedno, či sa to stalo v EHMK parku, alebo hoci kde inde v KE, no keď niečo také vidím, tak nato upozorním, aby sa to opäť nestalo.


----------



## vankrut

zemepan said:


> Nemyslím to nijak zle ale niekedy ma baví keď zisťujem že Košice sú úplne nahovno lebo nevidiaci pán stupil do 10cm hlbokej vody a Kasárne či Kunsthalle sú vždy prázdne aj keď sa v nich aspoň zatiaľ takmer vždy niečo deje - len je niekedy fajn miesto nadávania sa skúsiť pozrieť, takisto tá chýbajúca kocka hm.. Jasné, sám mám kopu výhrad k fungovaniu mesta no prečo ak už niečo tak hrozne vadí sa nerozpísať radšej o tom ako niečo zlepšiť (hoc neuskutočniteľne) ?


ako nejdeme si tu hladkat ega a merat kto ma vacsieho... nikde to nieje idealne, nikde nieje veteranovo mesto ktore robi vsetko naj ako sa len da; zil som vo vela mestach europy a este viac navstivil a vsade boli " veterani " . 
ja namiesto frflania napr. veci radsej riesim a pisal som o tom sukromne aj veteranovi, ze si ho ako odbornika na historiu KE neuveritelne vazim, ale to jeho frflanie a detraktorske myslienky su strasnym minusom.
napr. nemozem povedat krive slovo na SMZ, vsetko co som chcel splnili. travnik, detske ihrisko postavene na moj podnet, zrezanie stromov, uprava chdonika po pracach SPP mimo rozsahu... no nieje 1 vec co by nespravili a to musim povedat (nakolko to veterana napadne) niesom ani volic smeru ani sympatizant. proste racionalne zmyslajuca napr. p. Kupcikova na SMZ vybavila vsetko co som chcel.


----------



## KLEPETO

Také fontány sú veľkou pascou aj pre vidiacich. Kto ste boli v bratislavskom Auparku v období od otvorenia po jeho prvú rekonštrukciu interiéru, tak si môžete spomenúť na fontánu, ktorá bola vo vstupnom vestibule hneď za výťahmi z podzemných garáží. Ľudia, ktorý vyšli z tých výťahov a urobili dvakrát vpravobok alebo vľavobok, tak sa kúpali, keďže od podlahy ju oddeľoval iba malý vyvýšený obvodový profil. A padali do nej aj z druhej strany. Proste zakecaný a zadívaný po okolí sa tam bežne čvachtali.
Poctená bola aj jednou hereckou českou celebritou počas konania filmového festivalu v miestnom kinosvete, určite poznáte väčšina Jiřího Bartošku, tak ten to určite, ale určite "nebol".


----------



## hraby

vankrut said:


> prave som sa vratil z Kulturparku z deckami, musim povedat ze pred par rokmi nebola v KE ziadna akcia a som rad ze sa to zmenilo. som rad ze z parkov v KE, ktore su podla veterana fiasko su zrazu parky, kde vidim tisice ludi denne sa prachadzat a oddcyhovat. (ocakavam od neho narazku na post s fotkou bezdomovcov).


dovolim si s tebou suhlasit! kultur park sa podaril! bohuzial v KE uz nezijem cca 10 rokov, ale ked sa vyskytnem doma raz za 3-4 meiace, uz to niesu tie kosice, na ktore tu niektori prispievatelia pinadaju jedna radost.. a nech sa urobi v tom meste cokolvek, je to vzdy na chuja, bo v prahe ci kde ined je vsetko super.. lebo som tam nezil x rokov, tak neviem.. to len tak vsetko pekne vyzera, ked tam clovek pride ako turista na 2 noci ku kamosovi na privat, ozrat sa niekde, kuknut most a hrad a odist spat.. ked sme sa zbalili my a odisli, na vychode a priamo v KE bola nezamestnanost jak svina, o nejakom T-cku, ATaT, IBM ci paru prevadzkach v kechneci (fungoval tam len molex a este asi 2 male firmicky..) tam nebolo naozaj nic. a bez dobreho stryka mohol clovek akurat tak velke kulove a ked mal rozum a nieco chcel dosiahnut, tak radsej odisiel..

teraz vsak ked vidim, ako opatovne vznikaju v meste tie detske ihriska, opravili sa masivne cesty a robia chodniky ako som videl a ine.. vyrastlo hafo novostavieb, obchodaky, bloky uz niesu tie hnusne fadne sive krabice, ale uz dokonca maju aj farebne motivy (nemyslim vyslovenie tie kikiriky prevedenia, nech ma hned dakto nechyti za slovo).. chodte sa pozriet s detmi do zoo, v septembri som len kukal, jak vysoko zdvyhli latku atd..

ale ked raz dakto bude chciet pindat, tak bude, nech sa spravi cokolvek..


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

Hlavne si netreba domyslat ako napr. zemepan, ja som tu nikoho nevidel tvrdit, ze Kosice su uplne nahovno a ze vsetko co sa v ke spravilo alebo udialo bolo zle. Aspon ja si to teda urcite nemyslim. A hlavne, toto "kritizovanie" nie je o Kosiciach ako takych, to je hlavne o jeho vedeni. Jasne neda sa zovseobecnovat na vsetkych zodpovednych, ale sposob akym sa realizuje vacsina projektov v meste napoveda, ze vela zodpovednych ma ine priority ako kvalita verejneho priestoru a verejnych sluzieb.

Ja mam Kosice uprimne rad, som velky lokalpatriot, preto ma ta lahostajnost k verejnemu priestoru v KE stve. Stve ma ked napr. dlazba po troch mesiacoch je v takom stave ze ju mozu zacat opravovat. Stve ma ked sa do mesiac stareho asfaltu reze, lebo niekto na nieco zabudol, alebo niekto je neschopny zosynchronizovat opravy. A nechapem ako si niekto moze povedat, ze "hlavne ze sa daco robi", namiesto "ako to mozu kua takto oddrbat"...

Kazda minca ma 2 strany. Jasne super, parky su krajsie, su funkcnejsie, viac ludi v nich travi viac casu. Na druhu stranu tie rekonstrukcie stali 10 000 000 eur... Kolko milionov sa tam ulialo? Co navyse mohli mat Kosice, keby cela suma sla do mesta a nie do vrecka niekoho? A este z nas idu robit debilov co zeru seno, ked nas idu presviedcat ze vsetko bolo v uplnom poriadku...


----------



## vankrut

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Kazda minca ma 2 strany. Jasne super, parky su krajsie, su funkcnejsie, viac ludi v nich travi viac casu. Na druhu stranu tie rekonstrukcie stali 10 000 000 eur... Kolko milionov sa tam ulialo? Co navyse mohli mat Kosice, keby cela suma sla do mesta a nie do vrecka niekoho? A este z nas idu robit debilov co zeru seno, ked nas idu presviedcat ze vsetko bolo v uplnom poriadku...


ako to ale zmenit ? vystriedali sa tu uz vsetky strany vo vedeni, niet koho volit, ludia co by na to mali riesia vlastny biznis ale na to kaslu a nechce sa im do toho...


----------



## motooo

Jeden z autorov rekonstrukcie Kasarni/Kulturpark, Irakli Eristavi, bol na TEDxPresov a porozpraval aj o samotnom priebehu rekonstrukcie a koncepte samotneho navrhu. :cheers:


----------



## zemepan

najlepsejsejsi said:


> Hlavne si netreba domyslat ako napr. zemepan, ja som tu nikoho nevidel tvrdit, ze Kosice su uplne nahovno a ze vsetko co sa v ke spravilo alebo udialo bolo zle. Aspon ja si to teda urcite nemyslim. A hlavne, toto "kritizovanie" nie je o Kosiciach ako takych, to je hlavne o jeho vedeni. Jasne neda sa zovseobecnovat na vsetkych zodpovednych, ale sposob akym sa realizuje vacsina projektov v meste napoveda, ze vela zodpovednych ma ine priority ako kvalita verejneho priestoru a verejnych sluzieb.
> 
> Ja mam Kosice uprimne rad, som velky lokalpatriot, preto ma ta lahostajnost k verejnemu priestoru v KE stve. Stve ma ked napr. dlazba po troch mesiacoch je v takom stave ze ju mozu zacat opravovat. Stve ma ked sa do mesiac stareho asfaltu reze, lebo niekto na nieco zabudol, alebo niekto je neschopny zosynchronizovat opravy. A nechapem ako si niekto moze povedat, ze "hlavne ze sa daco robi", namiesto "ako to mozu kua takto oddrbat"...
> 
> Kazda minca ma 2 strany. Jasne super, parky su krajsie, su funkcnejsie, viac ludi v nich travi viac casu. Na druhu stranu tie rekonstrukcie stali 10 000 000 eur... Kolko milionov sa tam ulialo? Co navyse mohli mat Kosice, keby cela suma sla do mesta a nie do vrecka niekoho? A este z nas idu robit debilov co zeru seno, ked nas idu presviedcat ze vsetko bolo v uplnom poriadku...


Popíš mi prosím čo konkrétne si domýšľam ak si teda podla teba domýšľam.

Pozri si akú búrku v komentároch (napr. na sckeskovej stránke ale nielen tam samozrejme) dokáže spraviť kadejaká odbabraná drobnosť - nie ani mne to nieje jedno a nepáči sa mi všadeprítomné lajdáctvo - každopádne v meste sa dejú popri tom zmeny ktoré život v ňom ovplyvňujú na ďalšie desaťročia - na obdobie kedy už ta mizerne uložená kocka ktorá ani nieje kockou a či fontána budu minulosťou, to však nikdy nevzbudí takú vášeň (mám na mysli napr. územný plán, rozhodnutia UHA, alebo často krát úplne triviálne otázky budúcnosti mesta ktoré by mali byť aspoň predmetom diskusie - občianskej, alebo napr. to že na žiadnom zo súčasných predvolebných billboardov som sa už nedočítal ani ň o kultúre v meste - "dnes a zajtra" a to prešiel rok - tak isto som nepočul o niekom komu by vadilo že sa na to už akosi zabudlo), to je ale všetko už rovina kde sa občania cítia nekomfortne - reakcie sú minimálne alebo žiadne a tak neostáva nič iné len rýpať do niečoho menšieho a tváriť sa že tak ovplyvňujem niečo, a keď aj nie tak to len preto že sa to nedá. 

Je to niečo také ako keby si mal nedajbože rakovinu a vybral by si sa za kožnou s akné - ale aspoň robíš niečo pre seba lebo sa máš rád alebo si lokálpatriot či niečo tomu podobné. (Nemierim to na teba aj keď som zámerne použil tvoje lokálpatriotstvo) 

Potom to vyzerá tak že stoja napr. kunsthalle či kasárne a jedna polovica ľudí frfle že sa tam nič nedeje a druhej vadí že je dosť možné že ich využitie v budúcnosti je otázne, že vlastne žiadnu kunsthalle nám nieje treba a ani tie kasárne lebo že sú s tím len problémy - ešte som nečítal text kde by hoc jaký občan vyjadril názor ako zachovať kultúrne využitie týchto priestorov a zároveň ich ufinancovať, zato nepreberné množstvo komentárov kde som sa dozvedel že to nieje možné. Hlavne ma irituje tá predstava že niekto sa o to raz bude starať lebo ten niekto sa o to má starať a my sa starať nebudeme musieť lebo on to zariadi a bude to zupa.. len ho treba nájsť a zvoliť - ale je to ťažké tak radšej sa potom volia tie akési menšie zla. To vo mne vyvoláva pocit že mnoho ľudí si myslí že je to tu nahovno, teda že nahovno je mesto (ako priestor v ktorom žijú z akéhokoľvek dôvodu napr. zlého riadenia ktoré sa tam akosi dostalo a ktoré ma akosi čarovne skoro volné ruky a mesto poškodzuje) nie oni


----------



## zemepan

motooo said:


> Jeden z autorov rekonstrukcie Kasarni/Kulturpark, Irakli Eristavi, bol na TEDxPresov a porozpraval aj o samotnom priebehu rekonstrukcie a koncepte samotneho navrhu. :cheers:


Pred dvomi rokmi mali prednášku spojenú s krátkou diskusiu na dnes už asi bývalom POKE festivale - kasárne vtedy ešte samozrejme boli v pôvodnom stave ale už vtedy som z nich mal fajn pocit spojeným s veľkým očakávaním. 

Jediné čo im podla mňa nevyšlo - ani nie tak esteticky ako skôr "úžitkovo" je priestor kde je niečo ako bar s posedením - nikdy tam totiž nemám pocit že by som tam chcel byť.


----------



## vankrut

zemepan said:


> Jediné čo im podla mňa nevyšlo - ani nie tak esteticky ako skôr "úžitkovo" je priestor kde je niečo ako bar s posedením - nikdy tam totiž nemám pocit že by som tam chcel byť.


a vo vnutri/vonku sedia aj obsluhuju sami faggoti :nuts:


----------



## michael89

Na veterana sme si tu už zvykli, pre mňa osobne je on dôvodom, kvôli ktorému toto fórum navštevujem len málokedy, pretože mi stále zdvihne tlak to jeho (i naše) nadávanie a myslienie si, že u nás je všetko najviac naprd a 100km ďalej je všetko najlepšie.


----------



## R1S0

*Drevenice na košickom vežiaku budú osvetlené*

http://kosice.korzar.sme.sk/c/7414826/drevenice-na-kosickom-veziaku-budu-osvetlene.html?ref=tit


----------



## motooo

^^ Pre mna osobne je toto uplne najvacsi fail zo vsetkych projektov v ramci EHMK a tajne som dufal ze to po roku nenapadne daju dole. Ale asi by bola demontaz drahsia ako platit osvetlenie. A este vacsia blamaz je, ze tato "socha" bude nasvietena skor ako Dom. :nuts:


----------



## zemepan

motooo said:


> ^^ Pre mna osobne je toto uplne najvacsi fail zo vsetkych projektov v ramci EHMK a tajne som dufal ze to po roku nenapadne daju dole. Ale asi by bola demontaz drahsia ako platit osvetlenie. A este vacsia blamaz je, ze tato "socha" bude nasvietena skor ako Dom. :nuts:


Mám presne opačný názor, ale o tom tu už niekedy reč bola. Neviem prečo by malo byt blamážou to že budú osvetlené skôr ako Dóm - nasvietenie Dómu je komplikovanejšie navyše sa zdĺhavo vyberala zrejme ta najsprávnejšia správna firma. 

Ešte by ma zaujímalo - ešte väčšia blamáž - než čo ? Že tam stoja ?


----------



## najlepsejsejsi

zemepan said:


> Mám presne opačný názor, ale o tom tu už niekedy reč bola. Neviem prečo by malo byt blamážou to že budú osvetlené skôr ako Dóm - nasvietenie Dómu je komplikovanejšie navyše sa zdĺhavo vyberala zrejme ta najsprávnejšia správna firma.
> 
> Ešte by ma zaujímalo - ešte väčšia blamáž - než čo ? Že tam stoja ?


Vzhladom na to, ze osvetlenie Domu Rasi sluboval myslim este v uplnom zaciatku jeho funkcneho obdobia, co su uz takmer 4 roky a este vyraznejsie sa o tom zacalo hovorit po otvaracom ceremonialy EHMK, kedy bol Dom na kratko vysvieteny - januar 2013, co su uz takmer 2 roky, tak je to skutocne (Rasiho) blamaz, ze do dnesneho dna Dom nesvieti. Ale v Kosiciach z toho bude celkom urcite schopny este spravit svoj "tromf", ked bude slavnostne rozsvietenie par tyzdnov/dni pred volbami... Co na tom ze mu to trvalo 4 roky aj ked sa to dalo realne spravit za par mesiacov...


----------



## motooo

^^ presne tak, ze to tam vobec stoji. A hlavne preto, lebo mam pocit, ze ten Dzadon je taky neuspesny umelec, ktory dokazal nakukat ludom, ze je druhy David Cerny, aj ked za nim nestoji ziadne dalsie diela, teda ked sa nepocita rozbitie okna ako dielo :lol:. A tvarit sa, ze ked zoberiem stare domy a presuniem ich niekam inam, nazvem to "sochou" tak to je zrazu sochou je podla mna blbost. Ja by som to bral, keby ten pomnik nebola realna stodola prenesena na veziak, ale keby to bola skutocna socha, ktora by mala predstavovat tu drevenicu a pouzila by podstavec ako veziak, tak by mi to prislo ako nejaky manifest toho co on o tom pisal. Ale ked proste zoberiem smeti a hodim ich na nieco a nazvem to socha je podla mna cin neschopaka, co teraz bude cely zivot zit z jedneho svojho "diela". Ja mam rad moderne umenie a fakt si ho viem vychutnat ked napriklad nieco take vidis a vela ludi to nechape, ale toto proste pre mna je nepodareny pokus o moderne umenie.


----------



## sckesk

Čakal som, že Dóm nasvietia už počas Bielej noci, lebo iný vhodnejší dátum do volieb už asi nebude. 
Nezasvietili aspoň to, čo som už fotil minule? Ja na Bielu noc neidem, takže neviem, či je aj dnes Dóm celkom v tme.


----------



## vankrut

michael89 said:


> Na veterana sme si tu už zvykli, pre mňa osobne je on dôvodom, kvôli ktorému toto fórum navštevujem len málokedy, pretože mi stále zdvihne tlak to jeho (i naše) nadávanie a myslienie si, že u nás je všetko najviac naprd a 100km ďalej je všetko najlepšie.


kedysi... v 90tich zaciatky 200X nazyvam v KE obdobim temna. mimo mandatornych akcii filharmonie sa tu v KE nic nedialo. nevravim ze toto teraz je kultura ako by som chcel, ale je to vzdy lepsie ako ked sa v meste nedeje nic. 
neviem ci existuje nejaky prahlad kulturnych a akcii pre obcanov/deti spatne, ale urobil sa krok vpred. Pre mna osobne, boliu akcie v Excentri (kto pamata)/Janosiku/Becku v Barci jedinymi pozitivami tejto doby temna. 
viem ze by sa vsetko dalo urobit za tie prachy este lepsie, ale ja na to nemam sil a hlavne cas sa angazovat. narobim s tym nieco ? nie, lebo tu niet koho volit.... preto ani nepojdem.


----------



## metropoly_sk

*Biela noc 2014*


----------



## sckesk

Nejaké hodnotenie Bielej noci nebude?
Ja som tam nebol, no keď čítam tie komentáre na facebooku, tak asi som urobil dobre...


----------



## motooo

^^ my sme boli pozriet, ale asi len hodinku a pol a bolo vsade tak neskutocne vela ludi, ze sme to vzdali a isli domov, lebo sme asi na polhodinu uviazli v "zapche" na Hrnciarskej a akosi nas presla chut sa tlacit dalej. Takze tazko hodnotit, kedze sme skoro nic nevideli okrem svietiaceho mraku a kahacov na Hrnciarskej. :lol:


----------



## Kvietok

"digitalny ohnostroj" (rozumej grafika hodna roku 90' premietana na platno za doprovodu nervydrasajuceho rachotu) na Hlavnej bol jeden velky fail. Je fakt ze tu akciu ako celok hodnotit nemozem, - kedze som nic ine ani nevidel, ale po tom ohnostroji vlasne ani ani nehladal


----------



## i_love_ikarus

Prvy, druhy rocnik si myslim ze boli dosial najlepsie... mozno to bolo tou euforiou, mozno boli fakt kvalitnejsie inštalácie... ale aj ja sa pridavam k tomu, ze z roka na rok je to nezáživnejšie...
Ono, dnes je mozne nazvat umením už vselico a tak to obcas aj vyzerá


----------



## sckesk

Žeby na KunstHalle vykopávali zemiaky?


----------



## ktulu

http://plzen.idnes.cz/dotace-svetov...-zpravy.aspx?c=A141025_085449_plzen-zpravy_pp

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=806533386035359

skandalmi sme si nepresli len my...


----------



## vankrut

ktulu said:


> http://plzen.idnes.cz/dotace-svetov...-zpravy.aspx?c=A141025_085449_plzen-zpravy_pp
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=806533386035359
> 
> skandalmi sme si nepresli len my...


podla par diskutujucich + jedneho off skyscraper (rovinsky) len v KE je podobny problem, vsade inde vo svete hlavne v madarsku to prebehlo hladko.


----------

